# Politics of Covid-19



## GURPS

Whitmer did not mention any specific companies. She did not mention any specific Trump administration official who was blocking the sales.

Crain's Detroit Business:

"When the federal government told us that we needed to go it ourselves, we started procuring every item we could get our hands on," Whitmer said Friday on WWJ 950AM. "What I've gotten back is that vendors with whom we had contracts are now being told not to send stuff here to Michigan."​​Whitmer didn't say who has told vendors to stop sending medical supplies to the state, but strongly implied the order came from President Donald Trump's administration.​​The governor's office could not provide any additional information Friday afternoon substantiating Whitmer's allegation.​​
*Grandstanding Michigan Gov Suggests Trump Admin Telling Vendors Not to Send the State Medical Supplies*


----------



## kwillia

The primary responsibility for each state falls on the governor.  Period.

Decisions and setting priorities of level of preparedness,  disaster planning,  and rainy day funds held in a coffer for unexpected expenses  falls on each individual state. 

Why is this hard for some to understand?


----------



## GURPS

kwillia said:


> Why is this hard for some to understand?




The Grass Hopper wants to spend money on its priorities [state ] and the Ant will just bail hem out in a time of crisis


----------



## Hijinx

I think this Governor is a recalcitrant Democrat  known for speaking untruths.


----------



## GURPS

“We have to have testing, testing, testing. That’s what we said from the start, before we can evaluate what the nature of it is in some of these other regions as well. I don’t know what the purpose of that is. I don’t know what the scientists are saying to him. I don’t know what the scientists said to him. *When did this president know about this, and what did he know? What did he know, and when did he know it? That’s for an after-action review*. But as the president fiddles, people are dying, and we just have to take every precaution.”

Report Advertisement
It sounds like she may be interested in pursing a second impeachment …
Instead of pushing back on Pelosi’s lies, Tapper echoed some of them verbatim and then bluntly asked her if she thinks Trump’s alleged actions “cost American lives.”
“Speaker Pelosi, when you say the president’s denial was deadly, he obviously downplayed the risks of coronavirus for several weeks, and it wasn’t until I think about two weeks ago that he started acknowledging the gravity of the crisis,” he said. “Are you saying his downplaying ultimately cost American lives?”
“*Yes, I am*,” Pelosi replied. “I’m saying that because when he made — the other day, when he was signing the bill, he said, just think, 20 days ago everything was great. No, everything wasn’t great. We had nearly 500 cases and 17 deaths already.”
It’s not clear how the president’s casual remark proves her thesis that the president has been downplaying the coronavirus. Especially when you factor in that, around 20 days ago, the coronavirus outbreak situation in America was indeed far less severe.



https://www.bizpacreview.com/2020/0...at-did-he-know-and-when-did-he-know-it-902723


----------



## GURPS

The Facebook exchange was brought to light after former Trump campaign operative Michael Caputo posted screenshots of the conversation on Twitter.

Laura Krolczyk had shared an article about Trump and GM with the sarcastic comment, "Vote Trump."

"But will waste more than that on a wall and space force," LaTrovato replied.

"Trump supporters need to pledge to give up their ventilators for someone else ... and not go to the hospital," Krolczyk said.

LaTrovato replied, "I think they should be the only ones in packed churches on Sunday."

"They should barricade themselves in there and ride this out," suggested Krolczyk.

"Yup," replied LaTrovato.

Another Facebook user chimed in, "Wow, just wow, so your saying we decide who lives and dies based on political views? Great plan ."

"That's literally what he's saying," Krolczyk replied. "Take your 'wow' and comprehend what your hero is saying. Your hero is saying YOU don't need a ventilator. So don't take one."

"Also don't cash your stimulus check. It's all a hoax. Chew some ibuprofen and be on with your day," she added.




https://pjmedia.com/trending/top-ex...er-fired-over-disgusting-anti-trump-comments/


----------



## GURPS

*Bill De Blasio Threatens To Permanently Close NYC Churches If They Don’t Comply With Social Distancing*


New York City Democratic Mayor Bill de Blasio threatened late last week to permanently close places of worship if they broke social distancing efforts aimed at reducing the outbreak of COVID-19 in the hardest hit city in America.

“So, I want to say to all those who are preparing the potential of religious services this weekend – if you go to your synagogue, if you go to your church and attempt to hold services after having been told so often not to, our enforcement agents will have no choice but to shut down those services,” de Blasio told reporters. “I don’t say that with any joy. It’s the last thing I would like to do because I understand how important people’s faiths are to them, and we need our faiths in this time of crisis, but we do not need gatherings that will endanger people.”

“No faith tradition endorses anything that endangers the members of that faith,” de Blasio continued. “So, the NYPD, Fire Department, Buildings Department, and everyone has been instructed that if they see worship services going on, they will go to the officials of that congregation, they’ll inform them they need to stop the services and disperse.”



How long until the lawsuits start ?


----------



## SamSpade

Try and imagine this scenario - you come home, your house is on fire, your family is trapped inside, the fireman and police are there --

And absolutely all they will do is try to find out how the fire started and who to arrest.
Actually, the police begin to interrogate YOU and try to arrest a couple firefighters.

That's what this is like.

You guys want to play the blame game? Have at it. But dammit wait till the fire is out.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> Actually, the police begin to interrogate YOU and try to arrest a couple firefighters.




While your neighbors houses is on fire, and he lies about his responsibility for the spread to your house


----------



## SamSpade

I just went to the JHU Dashboard site. For one of the tabs, there are "active" cases (as opposed to total, cumulative cases). As far as I can tell, it's a measure of total cases minus recoveries and deaths.

Push THAT tab - and China nearly disappears. Yup. Amazingly, according to official data from China, they've almost totally eradicated it from their country. Amazing. Wuhan and Hong Kong are the only remaining places with any appreciable number of active cases. Beijing and Shanghai - cities with populations exceeding 20 million - have just a little over a hundred active cases.

Simply AMAZING.


(for those who didn't notice)


----------



## vraiblonde

So!  If our Democrat overlords permanently close all the churches, THEN can we put their heads on a pike?

Or will we still obediently cower in our homes and try not to draw attention to ourselves?

I'm telling you - this is a political movement, not an "epidemic".


----------



## GURPS

*Franklin Graham Blasts Pelosi For Saying Trump Was ‘Fiddling’: ‘I Wonder What She Was Doing’*


Graham wrote:



> CNN reported that Nancy Pelosi accused President Donald J. Trump of “fiddling while people are dying.” What??? Yesterday President Trump had more than a full day, meeting at the White House with key supply chain distribution leaders on COVID-19. Is that fiddling? Then he moved to the Rose Garden where he and the coronavirus task force held a 1.5 hour briefing to keep America informed. Is that fiddling? No, President Trump has been working to do everything he can to help our nation. I wonder what Nancy Pelosi was doing? It could be said that she was the one who caused delays in people getting the help they need because she was “fiddling” with the economic stimulus package, trying to work in political agendas and funding for pet projects. Pray for President Trump, Vice President Mike Pence, and all of the governors and mayors who are leading their states and cities as they face many very long days and tough decisions. They need God’s help and wisdom. Also pray for the medical professionals in the front lines of this battle day in and day out.


----------



## GURPS

*UK’s Boris Johnson ‘Furious’ With China, Says There Could Be A ‘Reckoning’ For China’s Coronavirus ‘Disinformation Campaign’*


Business Insider reports that Johnson’s government is the first to suggest that China could face economic consequences for the coronavirus, which originated in the Chinese city of Wuhan.

“UK government officials are accusing China of spreading disinformation about the severity of the coronavirus outbreak in its borders,” the outlet says, adding that officials believe China’s reported number of coronavirus cases — just over 81,000 — is far too low, and that the real number of cases could be “15 to 40 times” official Chinese reports.

In the United States, a battle has raged in “woker” circles over whether it is appropriate to refer to the novel coronavirus, officially known as COVID-19, as a “Chinese” virus, a “Wuhan” virus, or the “Chinese coronavirus.” But certain officials in the United Kingom say China’s involvement in the global pandemic should be front and center, especially as the world deals with an incredible economic fallout from lockdowns and other measures designed to curb the spread of the disease.


----------



## GURPS

While that fact is reassuring, of equal concern is _why_ Bagley posted the letter on Twitter. Did he truly believe the Henry Ford Health System had no ICU beds or ventilators available? Did he believe the policy detailed in the letter had already gone into effect? If so, why take to Twitter instead of immediately informing his colleagues in the governor’s office of the problem, given his reported position as special counsel to Whitmer is “to aid in the state’s response to the coronavirus pandemic?”

Bagley did not respond to multiple phone and emails messages seeking comment, but it seems unfathomable to think that Whitmer’s special counsel would read about the crisis and not immediately raise red flags with the Michigan coronavirus task force.

But if Bagley _had _informed his colleagues about the letter, that would be even more disconcerting, because it would mean they didn’t know whether the Henry Ford Health System—the second largest medical system in Michigan—had run out of ICU beds and ventilators.

Whitmer’s coronavirus team should know _exactly_ how many hospitals have reached capacity and have run out of ventilators, and should be prepared to marshal the necessary resources or arrange for any needed transfer of patients to other hospitals. No member of the governor’s team should opt for pushing public panic instead of finding a solution.

https://thefederalist.com/2020/03/3...us-aide-spreads-false-rumors-about-rationing/


----------



## GURPS

It’s Not The Federal Government’s Fault New York Doesn’t Have More Ventilators, It’s Andrew Cuomo’s

*Cuomo’s CON Laws Are the Problem*

Levin later went on to criticize Cuomo, stating, “I watched the governor of New York say we need more beds, and I said, ‘Well, why don’t you go get them?’ Because under these CON laws … the first state to have it was New York in the 1960s. They limit the number of beds for whatever reason, they limit the expansion of facilities and not just that, MRIs, CTs, other devices.”

The United States has far more critical-care beds per capita than other countries, but CON law regulations are one of the main reasons the United States has fewer overall hospital beds. According to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, America has 2.8 hospital beds per 1,000 people. This is less than the 3.2 beds per 1,000 people in Italy, as well as the 12.3 beds per 1,000 people in South Korea, which have had serious outbreaks of the virus. Because of CON laws, some U.S. hospitals aren’t allowed to determine how many beds they need and to expand care as they see fit.

In addition to causing a lack of proper equipment, these rules harm patients. According to a study by the Mercatus Center at George Mason University, states with CON laws have a 2.5 to 5 percent higher mortality rate than those without. Wait times have also been affected, with the average delay in New York City emergency rooms ranging from seven to 10 hours before the virus outbreak added strain to an already poorly operating medical system.

Yet Cuomo, who blames the federal government for a lack of beds and ventilators in his state, seemingly forgot it was his mismanagement that led to these shortages. According to RealClearPolitics, “After learning that the state’s stockpile of medical equipment had 16,000 fewer ventilators than New Yorkers would need in a severe pandemic, Gov. Andrew Cuomo came to a fork in the road in 2015. He could have chosen to buy more ventilators. Instead, he asked his health commissioner, Howard Zucker to assemble a task force and draft rules for rationing the ventilators they already had.”


----------



## Hijinx

I believe a lot of things are going to change in China.
Not so much because of any attempt by countries to punish them for playing with this virus in theit bio-warfare labs or because of their lying about the severity of the vvirus in their country, 
No: I think things will change,especially here in America, because we have seen the actual evidence here that Donald Trump was and is right with his policies of bringing business and products back to America and loomking out for America first.
It's crazy that we depend so much on Chinese medicine, Chinese pant and other things thet we formerly produced ourselves.

It's a damned shame we had to get hit with this killer virus to see it.

I think Mr. Trump is doing the best he can in a bad situation, he is working hard and getting no thanks for it from Pelosi and the Democrats who insist on belittling and bad mouthing his efforts instea of trying to help.


----------



## GURPS

*Dr. Fauci Shuts Down CNN’s Acosta For Suggesting Trump Didn’t Act Early To Stop Coronavirus*


CNN’S ACOSTA: You understand the painful part of my question, and please, I don’t mean to put you on the spot-up there may be Americans at home saying, “If we had started this sooner, we might not have 100000 to 200000 Americans dying.”

DR. BIRX: No, we understand, but we can’t answer it until we see that. Well, that makes an assumption that it was here, a lot back here, that we didn’t see. And until we have the antibody tests, I can’t really answer that.

*DR. FAUCI: Just to underscore what Dr. Birx was saying, if there was no virus in the background, there was nothing to mitigate. If there was virus there that we didn’t know about, then the answer to your question is probably yes. Now the only trouble with that is that whenever you come out and say something like that, it always becomes almost a sound bite that gets taken out of context, but I think that’s very important, what Dr. Birxs has said, is that if there was covert infections here that we didn’t know about, and we didn’t mitigate them, that they would’ve made a difference. If there was virtually nothing there, then there’s nothing to mitigate. And I don’t know the answer to your question.*

CNN’S ACOSTA: But they were early. They started early. We were watching South Korea, excuse me, and China and Italy, and we weren’t taking action when those countries were spiking.

*DR. FAUCI: In a perfect world, it would have been nice to know what was going on there. We didn’t, but I believe Jim, that we, we acted very, very early in that.*

VICE PRESIDENT PENCE: Can I speak to that too as well? President made reference to the fact, January 31, he suspended all travel from China. Shortly thereafter, we issued strong travel advisories for the sections of Italy implicated and sections of South Korea, and we reached agreements with those countries to screen all passengers from all airports coming into the United States of America. The president’s initial efforts were designed at preventing the Coronavirus from coming into the United States. And what our experts have told us again and again at the Coronavirus task force is that those actions bought us a significant amount of time on this curve to respond with kind of mitigation efforts, standing up resources, testing and supplies that are in effect.

But we went from a prevention strategy the President acted on before the month of January was over to a mitigation strategy, which continues to this day. And if I can also say just to every American, all the questions about resources are very important. And I can assure you that the President and our task force are preoccupied with these issues and working with governors hour by hour to meet those needs. But if Americans will put into practice these guidelines for another 30 days, they’ll do their part to lower the curve and save lives, most importantly, and limit the burden on our hospitals and our healthcare system in the country significantly.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/dr-f...ing-trump-didnt-act-early-to-stop-coronavirus


----------



## GURPS

*Dr. Birx: Any Lack Of Preparation Due To ‘Significant Amount’ Of Missing Data From China*


“When you talk about could we have known something different, you know, I think all of us, I was overseas when this happened in Africa and I think when you look at the China data originally, and you said, there’s 80 million people, or 20 million people in Wuhan and 80 million people in Hubei, and they come up with the number of 50,000, you start thinking of this more like SARS than you do this kind of global pandemic,” Birx said.

Birx said that in “frank” terms that when she looked at the data from China during the first days of the outbreak that she did not think that it would be a global pandemic because of how densely populated the outbreak area was compared to the number of cases that China reported.

“So, I think the medical community interpreted the Chinese data as this was serious, but smaller than anyone expected because I think probably we were missing a significant amount of the data” from China, Birx continued, adding that U.S. officials now have a much better idea of the disease now that they have seen happen Italy and Spain.


----------



## vraiblonde

> CNN’S ACOSTA: You understand the painful part of my question, and please, I don’t mean to put you on the spot-up there may be Americans at home saying, “If we had started this sooner, we might not have 100000 to 200000 Americans dying.”



#1, we don't have 100,000 to 200,000 Americans dying.

#2, I'm not sure why they even call on that ****tard Acosta.  He should be thrown out of these things for good.


----------



## GURPS

Not Yet ...


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> Not Yet ...



Do you even ****ing read the stuff you post??









						How a Police State is Born
					

When societies lose their freedom, it is not ordinarily because autocrats or tyrants have forcibly taken it away.  It is usually the result of the population willingly surrendering their freedom in return for protection against an external threat.  While the threat is oftentimes real, it is...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Do you even ****ing read the stuff you post??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How a Police State is Born
> 
> 
> When societies lose their freedom, it is not ordinarily because autocrats or tyrants have forcibly taken it away.  It is usually the result of the population willingly surrendering their freedom in return for protection against an external threat.  While the threat is oftentimes real, it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com





Yes 

WTF is your point YOU or anyone else KNOWS how many dead there will be


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> #1, we don't have 100,000 to 200,000 Americans dying.
> I wonder 1) what numbers are they using as their baseline and 2) are they assuming that CV patients with underlying conditions are dying from CV?
> #2, I'm not sure why they even call on that ****tard Acosta.  He should be thrown out of these things for good.
> He needs the diary entries


Question is one that demands answers. BUT I do understand the simplicity of bypassing an autopsy and chalking it up to 'complications of CV'.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> BUT I do understand the simplicity of bypassing an autopsy and chalking it up to 'complications of CV'.



Well now they're saying that they include negative results in positive cases because of "false negatives".



This is getting more surreal by the day and I'm astonished that the masses are buying into it despite the blatant lies and manipulation.  If it were a real thing, they wouldn't need to lie and manipulate.  Yet here they are.


----------



## GURPS

*With virus crisis raging, Pelosi and Schiff ramp up new Trump investigations*


The team is back in action. On Thursday, Speaker Nancy Pelosi announced the creation of the House Select Committee on the Coronavirus Crisis. The new panel will have the authority to investigate any aspect of the virus emergency and the Trump administration's handling of it.

Pelosi's announcement came a day after House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff called for a 9/11-style independent commission to investigate "mistakes" in the virus response. Shortly after that, Schiff told the _Washington Post_ that in Congress, House Democrats must investigate the Trump administration's handling of virus testing and the government's distribution of personal protective equipment for healthcare workers.

"We need to make sure there's no favoritism in terms of political allies, no discrimination against states or governors based on lack of presidential flattery," Schiff said, indicating the probe would be aimed squarely at President Trump.

Less than three months after sending to the Senate impeachment articles to remove the president from office and less than two months after the Senate trial ended in Trump's acquittal, the Pelosi-Schiff team is up and running again.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *With virus crisis raging, Pelosi and Schiff ramp up new Trump investigations*
> 
> 
> The team is back in action. On Thursday, Speaker Nancy Pelosi announced the creation of the House Select Committee on the Coronavirus Crisis. The new panel will have the authority to investigate any aspect of the virus emergency and the Trump administration's handling of it.
> 
> Pelosi's announcement came a day after House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff called for a 9/11-style independent commission to investigate "mistakes" in the virus response. Shortly after that, Schiff told the _Washington Post_ that in Congress, House Democrats must investigate the Trump administration's handling of virus testing and the government's distribution of personal protective equipment for healthcare workers.
> 
> "We need to make sure there's no favoritism in terms of political allies, no discrimination against states or governors based on lack of presidential flattery," Schiff said, indicating the probe would be aimed squarely at President Trump.
> 
> Less than three months after sending to the Senate impeachment articles to remove the president from office and less than two months after the Senate trial ended in Trump's acquittal, the Pelosi-Schiff team is up and running again.



This reaction to the Chinese flu is unprecedented in the history of the United States.
Nothing like this has ever happened before.
IMO much of the action taken has been take because of the influence of the American media and their message of fear.
Having said that and having watched the actions of the Democrats (under the leadership of Pelosi and Schumer) in this  country over the last 3 years, ther can be no doubt that this farce they now bring upon us with this proposal to investigate the Corona Virus is just another in their constant efforts to destroy the President.

I might add that in their efforts they are damaging our country, and creating animosity that will go on for years.

Let me just say this: While they constantly accuse the President of divisiveness only the most ignorant of morons cannot see where the true divisiveness is coming from


----------



## GURPS

We Cannot Destroy The Country For The Sake Of New York City 

I had occasion this week, as the virus ground us all to a stop, to talk to a friend in Indiana. I asked, “Is this the greatest crisis the country has ever faced?” We haven’t been invaded since 1812, I pointed out, and have never been occupied. Her reply, “What crisis?” She was in her backyard, her children playing. My life was at a bizarre standstill, death all around, hers was not. Yet all across the nation I don’t have time to think about lives are being destroyed, not by virus, but by an economic disaster unknown in a century.

The entire country, experts I trust tell us, must be shut down. Businesses shuttered, many with little hope of opening again. Ten million people unemployed in two weeks. Ten million. In that world beyond that Hudson River, an economic hammer is falling faster than the virus can spread. Who can think of money at a time like this? we are told. How callous. But it’s not just money. In its own way it’s lives, it is a way of life.

Jack Kerouac — who danced and played and was educated in New York City but found his literary and intellectual fortune in the forgotten America — once said he didn’t want a living, he wanted a life. But where is the difference? What is life if not the ability to sustain it? We are embarking upon the devastation of an entire nation when it is becoming clearer and clearer that the gravest threat lies in megacities. And no city is more mega than Gotham.


----------



## GURPS

So cunning is Trump’s scheme to spike his $1,000 mutual-fund position that he called India’s prime minister, Narendra Modi, this week and convinced him to lift a ban and start exporting even more generic hydroxychloroquine to the United States.

The Left simply can’t accept that a Republican acts in good faith. If they’re not hiding some devious self-serving motivation, they’re under the thumb of a foreign power or a shadowy industry. If it’s not Big Oil leading George Bush into Iraq, it’s Mitt Romney trying to hand the country to his buddies at Bain Capital.

Working from this predetermined position, reporters are sure that Trump, who they think became president to fill the rooms in his D.C. hotel, isn’t merely peddling hope for hope’s sake alone.
​All of this is just fodder for the screeching partisan minions, nothing else. If there were a healthy, functioning fourth column, a piece like this would never run.  Can you imagine any major publication running a piece linking Barack Obama’s praise of GM’s heavily subsidized electric-car manufacturing to a thousand bucks in a mutual fund?

Nor should it escape your attention that the _New York Times_ will assign four reporters to write an amateurish hit job, but not a single one to mention serious rape allegations against the leading Democratic Party presidential candidate by a former staffer.

*The Left’s Ugly Reaction to Hydroxychloroquine*


----------



## Hijinx

Calling the ladies charges against Biden serious rape allegations is a bit overblown.


----------



## GURPS

*ABC Publishes Damaging Report On Trump Coronavirus Response. Military Official Refutes It.*



The U.S. military responded several hours later by debunking the report, saying that the secret report that ABC News claimed exists does, in fact, not exist.

Official statement by Colonel (Dr.) R. Shane Day, Director, National Center for Medical Intelligence, Defense Intelligence Agency:



> As a matter of practice the National Center for Medical Intelligence does not comment publicly on specific intelligence matters. However, in the interest of transparency during the current public health crisis, we can confirm that media reporting about the existence/release of a National Center for Medical Intelligence Coronavirus-related product/assessment in November of 2019 is not correct. No such NCMI product exists.


The Defense Intelligence Agency provides “military intelligence to warfighters, defense policymakers and force planners in the Department of Defense and the Intelligence Community, in support of U.S. military planning and operations and weapon systems acquisition.”


https://www.dailywire.com/news/abc-...onavirus-response-military-official-shreds-it


----------



## GURPS

Other stuff has fallen by the wayside as well, like the phony weather cult. What happened to that? Wait, are you telling me that right now no one has time to be hectored by some creepy Swedish teen? But I thought we were all going to die?

Except now, a bunch of people really are at risk of dying and soon. During this pandemic, we’ve seen our scientists both do some amazing things and also screw up incredibly. You had scientists in China who gave us false information – whoa, you mean sometimes people lie about science in pursuit of a political agenda? Does noticing that make us hate science? And look at how our own scientists’ track record. Does hydroxychloroquine work or not? The science isn’t settled. Why do their infection models change every few hours? Again, unsettled science. We’re not asking for perfection, but we also should not be asked to believe in perfection. These guys can’t accurately predict what is going to happen tomorrow yet a couple months ago we were being told that we hate science because we doubted they could foresee exactly what was going to happen in a century. 

https://townhall.com/columnists/kur...ense-is-looking-dumber-than-ever-now-n2566597


----------



## GURPS

*What the Media Isn't Telling You About the United States' Coronavirus Case Numbers*

When President Trump said this week that the United States had done more testing than South Korea, _USA Today_ was quick to fact-check his claim by pointing out, "The United States population is more than six times the size of South Korea’s. On a per-capita basis, South Korea is testing far more of its citizens than the U.S." In this case, the media attempted to use a per capita comparison against Trump. CNN and MSNBC each made similar fact-checks.

On Thursday, the _New York Times_ made a big fuss over the fact that more than 81,321 Americans have been infected with the coronavirus, which is "more cases than China, Italy or any other country has seen."

According to their report, the United States, following "a series of missteps," is now "the epicenter of the pandemic."

But, is it really?

https://pjmedia.com/trending/what-t...t-the-united-states-coronavirus-case-numbers/


----------



## GURPS

*California Sheriff Insists 'This Is Not a Police State' After Vowing to Arrest People Without Masks*

The Riverside County Sheriff's announcement that his deputies would roll up anyone seen without a face mask must have sent more than a few people to the dictionary to look up "police state" or "martial law."

But have no fear. Sheriff Chad Bianco assured viewers of his recorded message (see below) on this "valid order ... enforceable by fine, imprisonment, or both," that he was not establishing a police state nor has martial law had been invoked.

Oh. Thanks for clearing that up.


> "...I need to make it perfectly clear to all residents of Riverside County. We will not be setting up any kind of police state and this is not a declaration of martial law in Riverside County. Deputies will not be stopping vehicles or setting up checkpoints for motorists. We will not be stopping you while on a walk with your kids or while you're out running or hiking. You will not be stopped and ticketed simply because you're not wearing a mask. The purpose of this order and the [Health Department] doctor's intent, is to stop or slow the spread of COVID-19."


----------



## GURPS

COVID-19 patients and those they live with aren't the only ones facing privacy-invading police hoopla right now, of course. A lot of locales are instituting coronavirus curfews, even though these make little sense beyond security theater: The virus isn't less likely to spread during daytime hours; all a curfew does is ensure everyone has less time and space in which to do socially-distanced exercise and essential errands. (Well, that and giving authorities another excuse to harass residents who do have to leave their homes at night.)

In New Orleans' Acadia Parish, authorities recently announced that anyone outside between 9 p.m. and 6 a.m. will have to present a permission slip from their employer or else be given a citation. To alert citizens it's time to get inside, police in the Louisiana city of Crowley played the siren from the movie "The Purge" that signals murder and mayhem are legal all night. (They have since apologized.)

So far, we're not hearing too many stories of police overreach on curfews and stay-at-home orders. "It's in everybody's best interest to get voluntary compliance, and most of us are trying to approach it that way," Art Acevedo, president of the Major Cities Chiefs Association, recently told _USA Today_.

https://reason.com/2020/04/08/covid...es-are-being-put-on-police-enforced-lockdown/


----------



## GURPS

*Imagine learning that a third of the U.S. economy has shuttered amid a pandemic, and to address the emergency, Democrats swung into action by crafting a multitrillion-dollar bill that, among other things, mandates that any business in need of financial relief “has adopted a policy, plan, or strategy to promote racial, ethnic, and gender diversity.”

Imagine learning that tens of thousands of people have been infected with a new disease traced back to a wet, unsanitary seafood market in China, and the response from Democrats and liberals in the national media is to aggressively shame anyone who dares note the virus’s origins.

Imagine being confronted with a new, worldwide, deadly virus and that action taken by the president to contain its spread (again, where the contagion started) was labeled by the presumed Democratic presidential nominee as “xenophobic” and “racial.”*



https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...e-has-infected-democrats-coronavirus-response


----------



## GURPS

If you’re attending a church service on Easter Sunday in Kentucky, the governor has ordered authorities to take down your license plate and report you to local health departments; you will then be ordered to a 14-day quarantine.

Democrat Gov. Andy Beshear “said local officials are being directed to record license plate numbers of participants to pass to local health departments,” Kentucky.com reported Friday evening. “Those who attend these gatherings can expect public health officials to show up at their doors with mandates that they self-quarantine for 14 days, the governor said.”

“If you’re going to expose yourself to this virus, it’s not fair to everybody else out there that you might spread it to,” the Democrat said Friday. “Understand, this is the only way we can ensure your decision doesn’t kill somebody else.”

The order reportedly does not apply to drive-in services, but seemingly includes houses of worship that implement social distancing efforts and smaller services.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/demo...hurchgoers-ordering-them-to-14-day-quarantine


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:


> So!  If our Democrat overlords permanently close all the churches, THEN can we put their heads on a pike?
> 
> Or will we still obediently cower in our homes and try not to draw attention to ourselves?
> 
> I'm telling you - this is a political movement, not an "epidemic".


DJ,
In my extra time, developed a couple of conspiracy theories... Consider,


The left has been working China, since Day 1 to assist in spreading the virus worldwide. Thinking what's a few thousand deaths' of  huddled masses, if we can shut-down the country, blame it on Trump and take the white house. Knowing a floundering economy at election time will elevate their chances at control.
The left is intentionally, stalling effective treatments being developed in an effort to extend the pain and suffering of the American people, further extending the shut-down and driving the Nation into recession.
The Democratic Governors have are taking the lock-down to extremes. Knowing threating anyone who breaks the rules of the lockdown gives them more power and keeping the man down.
The left wants this whole situation to continue throughout the Spring and Summer to inflict maximum damage to strengthen their position at election time.

Disclaimer: I'm not normally a conspiracy theorist, but something smells... Think about it 

You go DJ, glad I'm not the only one, realizing there are darker motives at work here. Turning off the my Tin Foil hat now...


----------



## GURPS

*Democrat Gov. Newsom: Trump Has Met ‘Every Single Direct Request That He Was Capable Of Meeting’*


“Tonight, you know, obviously, you’ve had differences with the President in the past, tough words on both sides,” CNN’s Anderson Cooper said. “You’ve been able to work together, it seems, in this for the needs of your state.”

“Yeah, look, I mean … we’re involved in 68 lawsuits with the Trump administration. I’ve been on your show, I haven’t been timid. He certainly hasn’t been timid,” Newsom responded. “But I got to say this, it’s just the fact. I’d be lying to you. I’d be lying to the American people. Every single direct request that he was capable of meeting he has met. We have the U.S.N.S Mercy in California because of his direct intervention and support; 2,000 of these federal medical stations because of his direct support.”

“And so I can only speak for myself, but I have to be complimentary, otherwise I would be simply lying to you, misleading you,” Newsom continued. “And that is a wonderful thing to be able to say, and I hope that continues. But this has been a remarkable moment, or at least we’ve been able to rise above that partisanship.”


----------



## GURPS

*Young Girl Plays Basketball Alone, City Takes Hoop As Part Of ‘Social Distancing’*


A 12-year-old girl was playing basketball alone on a court near her family’s home when city officials arrived and removed the hoop as part of “social distancing” enforcement.

The girl’s mother, Laura Vandercook, wrote about the episode at The Federalist (where I also have a byline). She said her family lives on “a small mountain in a suburb of Little Rock, Arkansas,” which butts up against a city green space that includes a small basketball court, a court she said is “fairly ignored.”

To emphasize how much the city ignores this particular court, Vandercook said her family used their own money to purchase a net for the basketball hoop, since it was missing. Her husband also dug a drainage canal to keep it from flooding, and regularly cleaned it of debris.


----------



## GURPS

*Coronavirus: Police turning parts of UK into 'dystopia' after prosecuting shoppers and people driving 'due to boredom'*

Police have been accused of overreaching their powers in the wake of new coronavirus legislation, after one force said it was prosecuting people for activities including driving "due to boredom" and "going to the shops" with other members of the same household.

Legal and human rights experts described Warrington Police's actions as "dystopian" after officers opted to summon people to court for supposed offences such as "returning from parties", with critics arguing the measures were not justified by the new legislation and risked harming the ongoing effort to combat the outbreak.

It comes after other forces faced criticism for using drones to monitor people out for walks in public and erecting roadblocks to stop drivers heading to tourist attractions.


----------



## GURPS

First off, a higher percentage of black people are dying from coronavirus, due to preexisting conditions. The vices SG Adams listed make that worse. Why the hell wouldn’t he encourage people to quit? Does Yamiche think they’re good things? 

Three minutes later, Yamiche tweeted again. “Jerome Adams, U.S. Surgeon General, tells black people, Latinos and other ppl of color to avoid alcohol and drugs and adds: 'Do it for your abuela, do it for your grandaddy, do it for your Big Mama, do it for your pop pop.' Context: Many found this language highly offensive,” she said.

Who were these “many”? How did she know and why would she care? Are journalists supposed to actively seek offense on behalf of people they assume to exist? 

Minutes later, Alcindor, in a statement masquerading as a question, said, “There are some people online who are already offended by that language…” Who were these “some people”? She didn’t say, nor did she retweet them. If they exist, she was clearly following them. 

Weirdly, someone so tuned in to social media while in the midst of a presidential press briefing, never commented on the trending topic later in the day which sprang from her question: “Uncle Tom.” Attacks on Adams inspired by her didn’t seem to bother her, yet the Surgeon General of the United States giving advice to people that could save their lives, virus or not, did. She spent the rest of the day retweeting other liberals commenting on her stupid question. Disgusting. 


*What The Hell Is Wrong With These Democrats?*


----------



## GURPS

*Washington Post’s ‘Conservative’ Writer Is Now Just Beyond Parody After Her Last Tweet About Trump*


I mean, this is now just parody. If not, it’s now confirmed as one of the worst cases of Trump Derangement Syndrome thus far. This was a long time coming, but _The Washington Post’s_ so-called “conservative” writer, Jennifer Rubin, is back at it again, blaming Trump for the death toll from the Wuhan coronavirus. 

“Biden must say it: Trump will get more people killed” is the headline of her column. It’s just absurd. First, no one will ever convince me that the only way to save the Republican Party or conservatism is to vote for a Democrat, especially one that’s called Joe Biden. For those who are opposed to ‘destroying the village to save it’ logic, this is it in its most pure form. What the hell are people thinking? And this goes double for the Republicans who voted for Hillary Clinton, the ultimate traitors to the cause. Now, granted, I will give some latitude here; Rubin does make a good point that going back to normal too soon will lead to a resurgence in infections, but it’s also true that some major companies and scores of small businesses cannot survive a lockdown for another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## kwillia

Really interesting read. Talks about Darwinism in humans as well as businesses. 








						America faces what feels like a Darwinian moment on coronavirus
					

As with so much in American life, the coronavirus draws out the sharp divides.




					www.axios.com


----------



## GURPS

*Schiff: I Am ‘Diving Deeply’ into What Warnings Trump Ignored on Coronavirus*


On “real-time oversight,” Schiff said, “We are right now going through our intelligence holdings. What did the intelligence community make us aware of at the end of last year or earlier this year? Other committees are doing like analyses.”

He continued, “It is very important, I think, in reviewing the intelligence component to this to realize the intelligence piece is just one piece of the warnings coming to the administration. A lot of those warnings were in the public domain. They came from public health organizations, like WHO or CDC or his own National Security Council, and ignored those warnings.”

He added, “We are diving deeply into what does the intelligence community know, what resources we would bring there, and what do we need to do prospectively to better protect the country in the future. That last piece, how do we protect the country in the future, is really the mission of that independent commission we based on, we used the model the 9/11 commission.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Schiff: I Am ‘Diving Deeply’ into What Warnings Trump Ignored on Coronavirus*
> 
> 
> On “real-time oversight,” Schiff said, “We are right now going through our intelligence holdings. What did the intelligence community make us aware of at the end of last year or earlier this year? Other committees are doing like analyses.”
> 
> He continued, “It is very important, I think, in reviewing the intelligence component to this to realize the intelligence piece is just one piece of the warnings coming to the administration. A lot of those warnings were in the public domain. They came from public health organizations, like WHO or CDC or his own National Security Council, and ignored those warnings.”
> 
> He added, “We are diving deeply into what does the intelligence community know, what resources we would bring there, and what do we need to do prospectively to better protect the country in the future. That last piece, how do we protect the country in the future, is really the mission of that independent commission we based on, we used the model the 9/11 commission.”




Someone should ask him since he is the chair of the House IC what was he doing at the time of these reports. Oh that's right, he had his head up his ass over impeachment.


----------



## GURPS

*China Puts Restrictions On Publishing Academic Research On Coronavirus Origin, Report Says*

“Under the new policy, all academic papers on Covid-19 will be subject to extra vetting before being submitted for publication. Studies on the origin of the virus will receive extra scrutiny and must be approved by central government officials, according to the now-deleted posts,” CNN reported. “Since late January, Chinese researchers have published a series of Covid-19 studies in influential international medical journals. Some findings about early coronavirus cases — such as when human-to-human transition first appeared — have raised questions over the official government account of the outbreak and sparked controversy on Chinese social media.”

A Chinese researcher, who spoke to CNN on the condition of anonymity citing fear of the communist government, said that the move by China’s government was worrying because they fear China is going to try to rewrite history.

“I think it is a coordinated effort from [the] Chinese government to control [the] narrative, and paint it as if the outbreak did not originate in China,” the researcher told CNN. “And I don’t think they will really tolerate any objective study to investigate the origination of this disease.”

The researcher warned that the “international scientific community must realize that any journal or manuscripts from [a] Chinese research institution has been” filtered through China’s communist government, which lied about the outbreak and tried to cover it up.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

A particular sloppy story in _Slate_, by one Jane C. Hu, accused me simultaneously of being wrong for suggesting that arriving Chinese visitors, on direct and indirect flights from China to the U.S., at a time when the Chinese government was aware of the virus’s infectiousness, spawned its appearance here (“limiting Chinese nationals’ access to the U.S. wouldn’t have prevented those transmissions, or the cases that entered the U.S. via other countries, like Italy”), and of being racist for even suggesting it (“the trope of the Chinese as disease harbingers has been used to justify anti-Chinese travel bans and dehumanization for centuries, and the coronavirus lends a new opportunity to revive those arguments”).

If the author really does not believe there were any epidemiological consequences of flying directly from Wuhan to SFO, then she should at least have the courage now to advocate that we lift all such “anti-Chinese travel bans” and stop such “dehumanization,” given that there’s supposedly even less risk now from Chinese arrivals than during the initial peak outbreak that she believes posed little risk through travel.

And according to her own strange logic, if a writer of non-Chinese ancestry is racist for suggesting that direct flights from China to the U.S. sparked an epidemic, then one could just as stupidly suggest that someone of Chinese ancestry is racist for exempting the Chinese government from obvious culpability in allowing its citizens to fly into the U.S. from Wuhan at a time when it was already forbidden to fly from that city to other Chinese destinations.

So, there was no infectious danger from Wuhan residents arriving in the U.S., but the Chinese government itself believed there was a danger from these same residents visiting other Chinese cities? Are the Chinese then racists for stopping their own citizens’ travel, while the Americans were not racist for still allowing it?

The author did not seek to verify her sources, although she warned in the following that “it might be worth considering the source”:



> So what’s really behind this theory? It might be worth considering the source. KSBW’s piece begins by mentioning Stanford Medicine’s research, then quotes Victor Davis Hanson, a Stanford-affiliated source; the piece reads as if Hanson is one of these aforementioned Stanford Medicine researchers. But Hanson is a military historian, _not_ a doctor or scientist; he is affiliated with Stanford’s Hoover Institution, a conservative think tank.* (I reached out to Hanson for comment, but he has not responded; we will update this article if he does.) The piece makes no effort to clarify what the Hoover Institution is, and it delves into Hanson’s “theory” as a prelude to a brief explanation of Stanford Medicine’s study. Hanson’s recent work, published in National Review, suggests he is eager to reopen the American economy. It would be quite convenient, then, to claim that the virus has already torn through the U.S. and granted us immunity. (In that article, Hanson also claims that “much of the virus modeling is nearly worthless” and refers to it as “science,” in scare quotes.)
> Hanson also (incorrectly) suggests that the virus’s spread in California came from “Chinese nationals” visiting California. Looking more closely at his recent work reveals a potential political motive for that claim; in a recent op-ed for Fox News, he argues that we already have too many Chinese nationals visiting, studying, or collaborating in the U.S., and that post-coronavirus America should “wake up” and make changes.


https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...mic-california-experience-remains-mysterious/


----------



## GURPS

*Boston Restaurants Want To Sell Groceries. Bureaucrats Say No Way.*


"We were essentially just told that we don't have the correct permit," says Li. "So none of the sales are permitted."

City officials did not provide her—or any other Boston restaurateurs—a way forward for obtaining the proper permissions.

"Food services and food retail are two different licenses that we issue," Lisa Timberlake, a spokesperson for Boston Inspectional Services, tells _Reason_. "Restaurants have food service licenses, which require submission of new plans and procedures if the business is going to deviate from the original plans. It's not as simple as lifting the zoning restrictions on takeout that we've done. It's more complicated than that."
​Is it?

Over the course of the same conversation, Timberlake pivoted from the city's original justification for ordering Li to stop selling groceries (lack of the proper permit) and laid the responsibility on grocery packaging regulations.

"The City of Boston as well as businesses, we're required to comply with state laws regarding the change in plans, they must adhere to the federal laws regarding packaging of raw animal products or what have you, so the authority to lift or soften any regulations would require compliance with the state and federal laws," Timberlake says. "That's above us."


https://reason.com/2020/04/14/boston-restaurants-want-to-sell-groceries-bureaucrats-say-no-way/


----------



## GURPS

*Police In North Carolina Arrest Peaceful Protestors, Declare Protesting A ‘Non-Essential Activity’ *


A group of peaceful protesters gathered in Raleigh, North Carolina on Tuesday to call for the re-opening of the state. They stood outside and observed social distancing guidelines. More importantly, they observed the guidelines of the First Amendment, which, plain as day, protects “the right of the people peaceably to assemble and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.” They were assembled. They were peaceful. And they were petitioning their government for a specific and reasonable thing, namely the right to go back to work and feed their families.

But the protestors forgot that our Founding Fathers, when codifying our inherent human rights into the legal document known as the Bill of Rights, included the important caveat that all rights immediately evaporate whenever there’s a virus and people are scared. You can’t see it because it’s written in invisible ink. That appears to be the legal theory of the governor of North Carolina and his law enforcement agents, anyway, as Raleigh police descended upon the peaceful assembly and instructed it to disperse. At least one of the protestors was arrested.

When asked to justify their actions, the Raleigh Police Department explained on Twitter that — and this is a direct quote — “protesting is a non-essential activity.” I expect that the bootlickers who support the government’s right to arrest people for going to church will find this reasoning totally acceptable. But Americans who value freedom will recognize it as Orwellian insanity. If a politician can unilaterally abolish our fundamental liberties simply by declaring them non-essential, then we have no fundamental liberties. The whole idea becomes a farce. Or, at best, a symbolic concept that we sing about in our songs but that has no practical application in the real world.


----------



## GURPS

It’s also not clear how testing would necessarily improve coronavirus response. Without mandatory, continual testing and tracking of test subjects using an information dragnet — neither of which the U.S. government could Constitutionally require — “availability” and not “completed tests” may become the benchmark.

Unfortunately for Pelosi, Chris Wallace was quick to point out that, even as the Trump administration moved to block travel to the United States from China, she was encouraging Californians to visit Chinatown in San Francisco and take part in Chinese New Year festivities — a party that defied social distancing suggestions in place at the time and could have put a number of California residents in danger.

That was different, Pelosi insisted. She was, she said, trying “to end the discrimination, the stigma, that was going out against the Asian-American community.”

*Pelosi Trashes President Trump, Calls Him ‘Weak Leader,’ Says Coronavirus Reponse A ‘Failure’*


----------



## GURPS

A Teenager Posted About Her COVID-19 Infection on Instagram. A Deputy Threatened To Arrest Her If She Didn't Delete It.


A family in Oxford, Wisconsin, is suing the local sheriff's department after a patrol sergeant threatened to arrest a teenage girl for disorderly conduct for posting on Instagram about being infected with COVID-19.

[clip]

After she returned home from this visit, she posted again on Instagram and included a picture of herself at the hospital wearing an oxygen mask.

The very next day, Patrol Sergeant Cameron Klump from Marquette County Sheriff's Department showed up on the family's doorstep. He was there under orders from Sheriff Joseph Konrath to demand that Amyiah and her father, Richard Cohoon, remove Amyiah's Instagram posts. If they refused, Klump said the family faced charges for disorderly conduct and Klump told them he would "start taking people to jail," according to the suit.

Konrath's justification was that there had been no confirmed cases of COVID-19 in the county. He found out about the Instagram post from Amyiah's high school. The Cohoon family had contacted the school to let them know about Amyiah's infection, but nobody ever contacted them back to get more information. It appears that instead the school contacted the police. Under the threat of arrest, Cohoon complied and deleted the allegedly illegal Instagram post.


----------



## GURPS

I watched with amusement as Fauci fenced with Tapper in regard to whether or not the president “had gotten started too late” on mitigation efforts against the coronavirus, and was therefore responsible for thousands of deaths. Fauci began his response with a catchphrase that should be used by every guest who appears on Tapper’s show: “You know it isn’t as simple as that, Jake. I’m sorry.” Unfortunately, he proceeded to try to treat Tapper like an adult capable of nuance and rational thought, which led him to make self-evident statements of little probative value, but which Tapper (and his fellow wolfpack journalists) twisted into a condemnation of the president.

“Obviously, could you have done something a little earlier? Would it have had an impact? Obviously,” Fauci stated, but he then shot down Tapper’s attempt to make a comparison between South Korea and the United States when it comes to deaths from the virus.

“It’s a little bit unfair to compare us to South Korea, where they had an outbreak in Daegu and had the capability of immediately attempting shutting it off completely in a way we may not have been able to do in this country,” he said. “I don’t think you could say that we are where we are right now because of one factor. It’s very complicated.”

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/a...her_sickens_the_fevered_media_mob_142976.html


----------



## GURPS

*Leftist Journalists Rip Americans Protesting Lockdowns: ‘Nazi, Confederate Death-Cult … Want More Black And Brown People To Die’*

On Sunday, leftist journalists appearing on MSNBC’s “AM Joy” vilified Americans across the nation who have gathered to call for opening the country from stay-at-home orders and lockdowns.  Comments ranged from “They don’t care about America. What they care about is Donald Trump” to they “don’t care about these black and brown people who are dying” to “they are the Fox News, Nazi, Confederate death-cult rump of the Republican party.”


Dave Zirin of The Nation ranted:



> They’ve gone from all lives matter to no lives matter.  These folks are — let’s be honest about what they are — they are the Fox News, Nazi, confederate death cult rump of the Republican party and their very existence is a slap in the face not only to the health care workers on the front lines risking their lives every single day, but it’s also a slap in the face to the people who are actually dying from this virus in disproportionate numbers, black and brown people.
> These aren’t economically disenfranchised folks; these are small business owners; these are retirees; these are people who want their workers to be sent back to work, not themselves.  It’s a complete and utter farce.  It’s an Astroturf farce.  And also, I think it needs to be said it’s unrepresentative of the Republican party as a whole. I just saw a poll that said 70% of Republicans want a national stay-at-home order. So this represents nothing except the narrow Astroturf interests and the hard-racist interests that combine and form the modern-day Republican party.




https://www.dailywire.com/news/watc...-cult-want-more-black-and-brown-people-to-die


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS

“They spawned the virus probably in that P-4 lab right there in China and then they hid the virus behind the shield of the World Health Organization,” Navarro said. “What that did over a six-week period is allow hundreds of thousands of Wuhanians basically to get on aircraft and seed the world.”

“While they were doing that, and this is just disgusting, what they did was they vacuumed up all of the world’s masks, gloves, goggles, personal protective equipment, 2 billion masks, Sean, 2 billion masks,” Navarro continued. “That’s why in Milan, New York and other places, our people didn’t have them. Now, Sean, you know what they’re doing? What they’re doing is profiteering from this crisis, charging prices for a 50-cent mask, of $3, $4, $5 and more and sending us counterfeit tests.”

“That’s the four kills, the killing of Americans and people internationally,” Navarro concluded.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/trad...ommitted-four-kills-with-coronavirus-response


----------



## BOP

kwillia said:


> Really interesting read. Talks about Darwinism in humans as well as businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America faces what feels like a Darwinian moment on coronavirus
> 
> 
> As with so much in American life, the coronavirus draws out the sharp divides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com


_"*All week, *we saw a stream of new data showing a shockingly disproportionate toll among African Americans."_

Welp, given how racist the Chinese (in general) are, maybe we should ask them about whether or not this was an "on purpose."  If it was, they didn't do a very good job.


----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> It’s also not clear how testing would necessarily improve coronavirus response. Without mandatory, continual testing and tracking of test subjects using an information dragnet — neither of which the U.S. government could Constitutionally require — “availability” and not “completed tests” may become the benchmark.
> 
> Unfortunately for Pelosi, Chris Wallace was quick to point out that, even as the Trump administration moved to block travel to the United States from China, she was encouraging Californians to visit Chinatown in San Francisco and take part in Chinese New Year festivities — a party that defied social distancing suggestions in place at the time and could have put a number of California residents in danger.
> 
> That was different, Pelosi insisted. She was, she said, trying “to end the discrimination, the stigma, that was going out against the Asian-American community.”
> 
> *Pelosi Trashes President Trump, Calls Him ‘Weak Leader,’ Says Coronavirus Reponse A ‘Failure’*


It's always different when "we" do it.


----------



## GURPS

BOP said:


> Welp, given how racist the Chinese (in general) are  ......




Racist Xenophobic, Cheaters ...... pretty much have disdain for anyone NOT Chinese


----------



## GURPS

Obamacare Architect Thinks Old People Should Just Die 

According to Yahoo News, he will co-host a four-part special on Lawrence O’Donnell’s “The Last Word” that will “examine the public health crisis from a variety of perspectives, including the governmental response, the strain on hospitals, the latest research into treatments and how the disease works, and the heroes — nurses, doctors and medical personnel — who are fighting COVID-19 on the front lines.” Emanuel recently told MSNBC the United States has “no choice” but to remain in lockdown for the next 18 months to fight the virus.

Now seems a good time to remember that Emanuel believes people — particularly the aged — who aren’t contributing materially to society should get out of the way for the benefit of the strong. It’s an argument that seems especially ironic at this time, given that President Trump is getting pounded by the left daily for purportedly putting the health of the economy over the well-being of the vulnerable.

Writing for The Atlantic back in 2014, Emanuel outlined the reasons he hopes to die at the age of 75. He wasn’t outright advocating euthanasia or assisted suicide, but stating his intention, when he reaches 75, to eschew any medical treatments designed to prolong his life — not only aggressive measures such as chemotherapy, but also treatments as basic as antibiotics.

His argument was a purely utilitarian one: by the time someone has reached 75, he is on the downhill slope — in mental acuity, creativity, physical strength, productivity, and ability to contribute materially to society. Rather than prolong a life that Emanuel deems of lesser quality and worth than it was at 20, 40, or 60, he plans to accelerate the arrival of death and, theoretically, compress the period of suffering that precedes death. He doesn’t want his children to go through a lengthy time of watching him decline and die, only to be left “with memories framed not by … vivacity but by … frailty.”


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> Obamacare Architect Thinks Old People Should Just Die
> 
> According to Yahoo News, he will co-host a four-part special on Lawrence O’Donnell’s “The Last Word” that will “examine the public health crisis from a variety of perspectives, including the governmental response, the strain on hospitals, the latest research into treatments and how the disease works, and the heroes — nurses, doctors and medical personnel — who are fighting COVID-19 on the front lines.” Emanuel recently told MSNBC the United States has “no choice” but to remain in lockdown for the next 18 months to fight the virus.
> 
> Now seems a good time to remember that Emanuel believes people — particularly the aged — who aren’t contributing materially to society should get out of the way for the benefit of the strong. It’s an argument that seems especially ironic at this time, given that President Trump is getting pounded by the left daily for purportedly putting the health of the economy over the well-being of the vulnerable.
> 
> Writing for The Atlantic back in 2014, Emanuel outlined the reasons he hopes to die at the age of 75. He wasn’t outright advocating euthanasia or assisted suicide, but stating his intention, when he reaches 75, to eschew any medical treatments designed to prolong his life — not only aggressive measures such as chemotherapy, but also treatments as basic as antibiotics.
> 
> His argument was a purely utilitarian one: by the time someone has reached 75, he is on the downhill slope — in mental acuity, creativity, physical strength, productivity, and ability to contribute materially to society. *Rather than prolong a life that Emanuel deems of lesser quality and worth than it was at 20, 40, or 60, he plans to accelerate the arrival of death and, theoretically, compress the period of suffering that precedes death. He doesn’t want his children to go through a lengthy time of watching him decline and die, only to be left “with memories framed not by … vivacity but by … frailty.”*


I can empathize with this view.


----------



## GURPS

*“Are pot shops really essential or did he allow them to stay in business because of the government taxes received from them?” *he asked. “That seems like a reasonable question. If pot shops are essential, then why aren’t gun shops essential?”

“Our Governor has told us that private building/construction must stop as it is not essential, but government construction is okay to continue,” Fortney outlined. *“So let me get this right, according to the Governor, if you are employed or contracted by the government to build government things, you can still make a living for your family in spite of any health risk.* If you are a construction worker in the private sector, you cannot make a living and support your family because the health risk is too high. This contradiction is not okay, and in my opinion, is bordering on unethical.”

*“As I arrive to work at the courthouse, I see landscapers show up each day to install new landscape and maintain our flowerbeds,” he added. “How has Governor Inslee deemed this essential work?* However, a father who owns a construction company and works alone while outdoors is not allowed to run his business to make a living to provide for his wife and children? How has Governor Inslee deemed thousands of Boeing employees who work inside a factory building airplanes essential? But building residential homes is not essential? If a factory with 20,000+ employees each day can implement safe practices to conduct normal business operations, I am entirely confident that our small business owners and independent contractors are more than capable of doing the same.”

https://www.dailywire.com/news/sher...-enforce-lockdown-i-can-no-longer-stay-silent


----------



## GURPS

*Community Anger Shuts Down Connecticut City's Plan To Use Drones for Coronavirus Monitoring*

It took all of two days for a Connecticut city's plan to use drone tech to snoop on citizen behavior to make sure they're complying with coronavirus rules for an angry public to shut it down.

On Tuesday, the Westport Police Department announced it had launched a pilot project in coordination with Canadian company Draganfly to send drones hovering around the city to make sure people in public spaces were maintaining six feet of social distance.

But these drones were much more intrusive than simply looking for crowds. Draganfly's drone-mounted biometric monitoring tools are even more sinister, dystopian, and potentially abusive. The drone is able to quickly measure whether people are six feet apart from each other, and Draganfly claims it can also measure heart rate, body temperature, and other vital signs, which suggests that a drone might be able to spot potential infections from above.

Here's how Westport Police Chief Foti Koskinas promoted this "Flatten the Curve Pilot Program" in a Facebook post from Tuesday:
​


> "Westport and its first responder network is one of the most progressive public safety advocates in the nation. They are real pioneers when it comes to adopting and integrating new technology to protect its community. This pandemic has opened up a new frontier and urgent need for the use of drones. Draganfly is the first in the U.S. to implement this state-of-the-art technology to capture and analyze data in a way that has been peer reviewed and clinically researched to save lives."


----------



## GURPS

“Wherever it originated … we know that the Chinese Communist Party was both criminally negligent and incompetent at first, and then deliberately, deliberately malevolent in the way they responded to this virus, for their own people and the world,” Cotton said. “As early as the second week of December, it was clear that this virus was spreading from person to person. By late December, it was spreading to doctors in Wuhan hospitals. Some doctors were trying to blow the whistle on these facts, and the secret police arrived at their doorsteps in the middle of the night.”

“So only after China fessed up to the WHO on December 31 did the world know what was happening. Yet, still they continued to deny that it was spreading from person to person into mid-January. That allowed millions of people to leave Wuhan,” Cotton continued. “And then, finally, China continued to pressure the WHO and other countries not to stop international travel from China. That meant that hundreds of thousands of persons left China after this virus was spread far outside of Wuhan, which allowed the virus to escape China’s borders and get to the United States and get to Europe and get to essentially every country in the world.”

“I believe that was a deliberate and conscious choice by the Chinese communist leadership, because they didn’t want to see their relative power and standing in the world decline because this virus was contained within China,” Cotton continued. “Again, it was obvious by mid-December to Chinese authorities that this virus was highly contagious and very deadly.”


https://www.dailywire.com/news/tom-...-allowed-flights-out-of-wuhan-during-outbreak


----------



## GURPS

The colossal nerve of Ghebreyesus allegedly claiming that the world should have listened to WHO comes months after the fact that on January 14, WHO took the word of the Communist Chinese government, tweeting, “Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China.” 

Additionally, WHO, ostensibly because of pressure from Communist China, excludes Taiwan from the organization, and reportedly ignored warnings from health officials in Taiwan as far back as December 2019 that the coronavirus could be passed via human-to-human contact.

As The Daily Wire reported on March 21:



> The Financial Times reported Friday that Taiwan made the claim, insisting the WHO didn’t communicate the possible ease of transmission early enough. Taiwan, the Times noted, “is excluded from the WHO because China, which claims it as part of its territory, demands that third countries and international bodies to not treat it in any way that resembles how independent states are treated.”
> The Taiwanese health officials said doctors in the country learned that medical staff on mainland China were getting ill, suggesting human-to-human contact was possible. Officials in Taipei said they reported the information at the end of December 2019. Taiwanese government officials who spoke to the Times said their warnings were not shared by the WHO.


Taiwan Vice President Chen Chien-jen stated, “While the [International Health Regulations’] internal website provides a platform for all countries to share information on the epidemic and their response, none of the information shared by our country’s [Centers for Disease Control] is being put up there. The WHO could not obtain first-hand information to study and judge whether there was human-to-human transmission of Covid-19. This led it to announce human-to-human transmission with a delay, and an opportunity to raise the alert level both in China and the wider world was lost.”


https://www.dailywire.com/news/brea...-world-should-have-listened-to-us-report-says


----------



## GURPS

Barr’s memo is directed, in large part, at restrictions that impact our rights under the First Amendment. He reminded states and localities that they have to be mindful when crafting temporary rules to fight COVID-19 and that “the First Amendment and federal statutory law prohibit discrimination against religious institutions and religious believers.” 

We have already seen lawsuits by church leaders who claim that local laws discriminate against them during the pandemic. Some of those lawsuits have been successful. 

The attorney general, who is charged with enforcing federal civil rights laws, is reminding everyone, and local and state officials in particular, that “the Constitution also forbids, in certain circumstances, discrimination against disfavored speech and undue interference with the national economy.” 

Barr reiterated that while the Justice Department will not “unduly interfere with the important efforts of state and local officials to protect the public,” the Constitution is “not suspended in times of crisis.” 

https://www.dailysignal.com/2020/04...attorney-general-barr-warns-public-officials/


----------



## GURPS

*Jerry Nadler: Thousands More People Will Die If Trump Reopens the Economy to Help Win Re-election*


"In terms of reopening, we have to be very, very careful. I know that the people are eager to reopen businesses. There are several things to consider. Number one, people are not going to come back to restaurants so fast when they’re worried about their own health. So that’s a little premature. Second of all, you can’t reopen businesses until we have enough testing that has been done. And far from enough testing has been done to justify allowing people to reduce the social distancing requirements," Nadler said.

"Again, we know that President Trump is trying to — for political reasons because he wants the economy to look good before his re-election, he’s trying to disregard the science and disregard the medical advice and get the businesses open again. But if that happens, it’s going to lead, predictably, to a lot more people getting sick and to another surge of the virus, another surge of sicknesses," he continued.

Tur asked if the House is reconsidering the deadline for businesses to rehire workers in order for the Paycheck Protection Program loans to be forgivable, since there might be a second wave of the coronavirus in the fall.


----------



## Kyle

Nadler is a ####-tard.


----------



## itsbob

Nadler.. lets take another look at what they are doing.

President has to ORDER meat processing plants to re-open.  WHY did it come to that point?  Why do we have to force people to keep their businesses open, and workers refusing to work.

Are they Union perhaps?  Are they members (the workers) of Unions that support and supply millions of dollars a year to democrats??  Wait, I'm betting in the next two, maybe 3 weeks, they are going to announce a strike, while our shelves are bare.


----------



## Hijinx

How stupid can Nadler be.
He cries about the debt and how it increased under Trump,then they pass 2 trillion dollars to give to people who aren't working
They had to pass more money for people who aren't working and he can't see that we need to go back to work?
Go to the store and look at the empty shelves now and it's only going to get worse until we open back up.
If it gets really bad the virus won't be our greatest problem food riots and, hungry folks will be.

Don't mother truckers EVER get tired of hating on Trump, and try to start helping America.


----------



## Scat

itsbob said:


> Nadler.. lets take another look at what they are doing.
> 
> President has to ORDER meat processing plants to re-open.  WHY did it come to that point?  Why do we have to force people to keep their businesses open, and workers refusing to work.
> 
> Are they Union perhaps?  Are they members (the workers) of Unions that support and supply millions of dollars a year to democrats??  Wait, I'm betting in the next two, maybe 3 weeks, they are going to announce a strike, while our shelves are bare.


Maybe the workers figured out they can make more money on unemployment? Why go to work when the media is telling everyone how UNSAFE it is to be outside your home? Why are the blue collar workers bearing the brunt of responsibility but none of the rewards (food service, meat packers, truck drivers, retail clerks, etc).


----------



## GURPS

*San Francisco's Economically Ignorant COVID-19 Response*



This has caused a surge in demand for drivers to deliver the food. Pre-coronavirus, many restaurants didn't deliver at all, so they had to create home-delivery capacities from scratch. Others have had to step up capacity by adding more drivers. And many restaurants now increasingly rely on delivery services like UberEats and Grubhub. Following this sharp increase in demand for driving services, delivery fees have risen. This increase in fees is exactly what economics predicts _will_ happen and recommends _should_ happen. The higher fees reflect the increased demand for delivery services while simultaneously giving stronger incentives to more people to become delivery drivers.

However, San Francisco legislators don't get it. On April 10, the city of San Francisco issued an emergency order mandating that delivery companies that wish to continue to operate in the city cap the fees they charge restaurants at 15 percent of each order's amount. Mayor London Breed explained, "These fees typically range from 10 percent to 30 percent and can represent a significant portion of a restaurant's revenue, especially at a time when the vast majority of sales are for delivery. This commission fee can wipe out a restaurant's entire margin."

Yes, these fees will eat up some of the restaurants' profits if restaurants decide not—or are unable—to shift at least some the higher costs on to their customers. But having too few or no delivery drivers won't help their business either, and this government-imposed cap on fees will reduce the number of drivers. Unable to charge higher fees, delivery services cannot pay drivers higher wages. This results in fewer drivers and longer delivery times.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Now the Media Will Try to Pin Deaths and Despair from the Lockdown on Trump -- After He Warned Them*

It would seem that when Well Being Trust tells CNN that there will be a loss of life due to ‘coronavirus despair’, they actually believe it. Because when President Trump repeatedly referenced deaths from suicide and substance abuse as the result of continued lockdowns and economic struggle, corporate media made it political. Here is the execrable Maggie Haberman assuring her readers at _The_ _New York Times_ that Trump and Republicans were just worried about the economy because it was an election year. Here’s the equally partisan Oliver Darcy accusing Fox News of carrying the president’s water to get the economy back on track. The Hill also pitched the president’s desire to keep the economy running as his primary pitch for reelection.


However, when the President himself was questioned about the statement in daily briefings, he could not have been clearer. He talked about an increase in suicides, increases in drug-related deaths, and domestic abuse. The media discounted these comments.


----------



## GURPS

“We know that patient zero in China was about mid-November. It was in Wuhan. We know that ground zero had the P-4 weapons lab, where the virus likely came from. For the next two months, we know that China hid the virus from the world behind the shield of the World Health Organization,” Navarro said. *“And, as they did that, they sent gleaming passenger jets from China, not into the rest of China from Wuhan, but to places like New York and Milan, seeding the world with what would become a pandemic.”

“As they did that, we also know, Maria, from their own customs data, that they vacuumed up virtually all of the world’s personal protective equipment, including over two billion masks,” Navarro continued. “And we also know that, today, what China is doing, sitting on that stockpile of what we call PPE, is, they are selling it at profiteering prices to some, and, to other countries, they are actually putting pressure on those countries to deny the virus came from China or to talk about Taiwan or to do other things.”*

“So, that’s it in a nutshell. And what that means for us here is, this morning, Americans won’t go to church because of the China virus. Sons and daughters of America won’t be taking their mothers to brunch. Tomorrow, 33 million Americans won’t be going to work, and millions of children in America will be home climbing the walls, instead of learning reading, writing, and arithmetic,” Navarro continued. “So, that’s the China problem that we face. President Trump built the most powerful and beautiful economy in the world in three years.”



*White House Trade Adviser: ‘The Chinese Communist Party’ Crashed America’s Economy In 60 Days*


----------



## GURPS

That turns out to be not so terribly health-friendly, some officials belatedly concede.

"What we've been doing is we really are encouraging education and voluntary compliance," Seattle Police Chief Carmen Best said last week after discussing the risks of jamming people into jail cells where they're likely to get infected. *"But we also know that we can't arrest our way out of a pandemic."

"Absent a serious danger to the public, NYPD will not take enforcement actions for failing to wear face coverings," Mayor Bill de Blasio announced after a flurry of videos of people having their health protected by cops grinding their faces into concrete. This, just weeks after he threatened mass arrests.*

That's a welcome, though hardly universal, reversal among government officials whose go-to reaction is always to punish dissenters and force compliance with rules, even when that leads to a chain of worsening consequences. Maybe this time the contrast was too great between public health goals and decidedly unhealthy criminal enforcement. Flattening noses, after all, isn't synonymous with flattening the curve.

I'd like to think that we'll take a lesson from this and back away from a reliance on laws, orders, and edicts which must be enforced with violence that exacts a bloody toll of its own. More likely, though, the next crisis will yet again feature officials shocked—shocked!—that their efforts to impose their will have costs measured in violence, injuries, and death.

https://reason.com/2020/05/18/publi...ence-arent-as-healthy-as-governments-pretend/


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*“Can’t get its story straight…What are viewers to believe,” Darcy says, therein exposing his problem. It isn’t up to him to tell viewers what to believe. It’s to present facts, such as opposing opinions and viewers get to decide for themselves what to believe.*

Janice Dean took him on and tried to school him.


> I see both sides of the story. Isn’t that crazy that there’s two sides as long as it’s explained properly? All drugs can be dangerous if not used properly. I understand Neil’s take and I understand the other side that it can be beneficial.
> — Janice Dean (@JaniceDean) May 19, 2020


But Darcy being Darcy and CNN, he wasn’t listening.



> The FDA has cautioned against its use outside a hospital setting or clinical trial and stated the drug has “not been shown to be safe and effective for treating or preventing COVID-19.” Not sure we need to “both sides” this one or mock media for pointing it out, like Laura did.
> — Oliver Darcy (@oliverdarcy) May 19, 2020


Which doesn’t change that it’s been approved by the FDA for decades for other uses, in addition to being used as a malaria preventive it’s also been used by folks with conditions like lupus, all outside of a hospital setting. It’s being prescribed by thousands of doctors across the country outside of a hospital setting and being used by doctors themselves as a preventative. Now, if one is a journalist one would know this. But this is CNN.

Dean then makes the point I keep making all the time: what really is all this objection about hydroxychloroquine about? You can only get it (legally) if a doctor prescribes it. So if this is what his doctor believes is best and has prescribed it, Darcy is essentially trying to interfere with his non-medical opinion into what the doctor thinks is the proper prescription under the circumstances.


> Thanks Dr. Oliver. I’m also on a drug that could cause death. I don’t go around telling people to go on it and at the same time I’m under a doctors care. The President is under a doctors care while he’s on it so then what’s the problem? Oh never mind. You don’t see both sides.
> — Janice Dean (@JaniceDean) May 19, 2020





> So then why did Fox’s senior managing editor of health news call the move “highly irresponsible “?
> — Oliver Darcy (@oliverdarcy) May 19, 2020





> There are arguments on both sides. We found out from the President’s doctor last night that he thinks it’s ok for him to be on it. I’m ok with that. If he was just taking it with no doctor supervision then yah it’s a problem. You keep doing you, Dr Oliver.
> — Janice Dean (@JaniceDean) May 19, 2020


Bottom line, doctor can prescribe it as an “off label use” and that’s between Trump and his doctor, not CNN or anyone else.



*Janice Dean Drops Oliver Darcy When He Goes After Fox for Having Different Opinions on Trump and Hydroxychloroquine*


----------



## GURPS

Yet today we see Mayor DeBlasio arguing that protesting racism is more important than being banned from attending religious services indefinitely, and Governor Murphy of New Jersey stating that protests against racism may flout social distancing rules, but he's going to continue to enforce them against lockdown opponents.

Worse yet, Slate reports that:



> Facing a slew of media requests asking about how protests might be a risk for COVID-19 transmission, a group of infectious disease experts at the University of Washington, with input from other colleagues, drafted a collective response. In an open letter published Sunday, they write that "protests against systemic racism, which fosters the disproportionate burden of COVID-19 on Black communities and also perpetuates police violence, must be supported."… By Tuesday afternoon, more than 1,000 epidemiologists, doctors, social workers, medical students, and other health experts had signed the letter.


So much for the "expert public health community."

I don't think anyone who knows me would describe me as at all credulous, but I think I need to get even more cynical.

A final thought: For many of the left, anti-racism is basically a religion, and they don't want the Covid crisis to interfere with an important anti-racism ritual, protest. But when it comes to accommodating actual religion, like having a religious quorum at a funeral? Feh, that's not important.

(Cross-posted from Instapundit, with a few minor changes and additions.)

*UPDATE: Just a few days ago, Yale epidemiologist Gregg Gonsalves, was literally accusing President Trump of "genocide" for not taking stronger measure to contain Covid-19. Today, he signed the "protests against racism are more important than stopping the spread of Covid-19" letter.*

https://reason.com/2020/06/03/what-happened-to-the-public-health-emergency/


----------



## GURPS

*1,288 ‘Public Health Professionals’ Disgrace Their Profession*


Let’s take that argument seriously for a moment and ask a follow-up question: Why, then, was there so much criticism of the anti-lockdown protests? The premise of those protests was that continuing lockdowns caused far more economic damage than was necessary. If anything is a public-health issue, surely record unemployment, social isolation, and bans on people going to hospitals for non-urgent care should count.https://forums.somd.com/javascript:void(0)

Well, here is how the letter distinguishes between anti-racism protests and anti-lockdown protests:



> . . . [W]e do not condemn these [anti-racism] gatherings as risky for COVID-19 transmission. We support them as vital to the national public health and to the threatened health specifically of Black people in the United States . . . . This should not be confused with a permissive stance on all gatherings, particularly protests against stay-home orders. Those actions not only oppose public health interventions, but are also rooted in white nationalism and run contrary to respect for Black lives.


*It’s difficult to understand how any reasonable person could have committed those words to print. Even just, “Yeah, we’re hypocrites, so what?” would have been a more satisfying response. Ironically, the signatories do say they have “privately mourned the widening rift between leaders in science and a subset of the communities that they serve.” That rift is now a chasm. If these leaders do have any real expertise, how sad that it’s been lost within the all-consuming political correctness of our age.*

https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/1288-public-health-professionals-disgrace-their-profession/


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS

Binette's temporary restraining order allowing Kalahari Resorts & Conventions to immediately reopen its water park in Sandusky is another legal blow against Acton's business closure order, which Lake County Court of Common Pleas Judge Eugene Lucci  deemed "arbitrary, unreasonable, and oppressive" in a decision last month involving gyms. While Lucci's ruling focused on statutory interpretation, Binette concluded that Acton—who resigned from her job as head of the health department yesterday but continues to advise Gov. Mike DeWine on health issues—exercised unconstitutionally broad powers by purporting to make the operation of certain heretofore legal businesses a crime.
​In issuing her orders, Acton relied on a statute that charges her department with "supervision of all matters relating to the preservation of the life and health of the people" and gives it "ultimate authority in matters of quarantine and isolation." She interpreted that to mean she had "the authority to make special orders for preventing the spread of contagious or infectious disease."

Binette questions that interpretation, saying "a literal reading" of the law "reveals that it does not state Defendant Acton has" the authority she claimed. But assuming Acton's understanding of the law is correct, he says, the statute unconstitutionally delegates legislative powers to a single executive branch official.

That transfer of authority "violates the separation of powers that exist in our Constitutional framework to protect our citizens from the consolidation of power in one person," Binette writes. "Laws and policy are to be made by our elected legislature, accountable to its citizens." Yet Acton claimed the power to "legislate by issuing an Order" and "then criminalize [violation of] the same policy she has made" by declaring it a second-degree misdemeanor, punishable by a $750 fine and up to 90 days in jail.  Furthermore, "the criminalization of it is based on strict liability" with "no provision for defenses," although "Ohio criminal statutes require 'intent' to be set forth in concert with a particular crime."



https://reason.com/2020/06/12/another-judge-rules-that-ohios-covid-19-lockdown-is-illegal/


----------



## GURPS

*Critical Race Theory as Pandemic Response? California Requires 'Equity' to Ease Lockdowns*


“Our entire state has come together to redouble our efforts to reduce the devastating toll COVID-19 has had on our Latino, Black and Pacific Islander communities,” Acting State Public Health Officer Dr. Erica Pan said in a statement. “This isn’t just a matter of higher cases in these communities – it is an issue of life and death that is hurting all Californians.”

“An all-community, cross-sector approach to work together to slow the transmission of COVID in all populations will help ensure we reopen our economy safely, protect our essential workers, and support our local partners,” Pan added.

What does “equity” in terms of race have to do with slowing the spread of a pandemic? Shouldn’t the government and public health agencies focus on the virus, rather than whether patients are black, white, or Asian? Shouldn’t counties be able to lift lockdown restrictions as quickly as it is safely possible in order to facilitate economic recovery?

Rather than moving California closer to reopening, Gov. Gavin Newsom (D-Calif.) has added even more red tape to the process.

According to the health department website, counties with a population greater than 106,000 must “Ensure that the test positivity rates in its most disadvantaged neighborhoods, as defined as being in the lowest quartile of the Healthy Places Index census tracts, do not significantly lag behind its overall county test positivity rate.”

The Equity Metric requires counties to “submit a plan that (1) defines its disproportionately impacted populations, (2) specifies the percent of its COVID-19 cases in these populations, and (3) shows that it plans to invest Epidemiology and Laboratory Capacity for Prevention and Control of Emerging Infectious Diseases… grant funds at least at that percentage to interrupt disease transmission in these populations.”


----------



## GURPS

*Did a WHO Official Admit that COVID-19 Has a Death Rate Similar to the Flu?*



While we can all agree that the deaths caused by the Chinese virus are terrible, some simple math can put this number into perspective—something the media seems to be missing.

Worldwide, the WHO estimates 1,040,000 (rounded) have died from COVID.

So, let’s do the math:

*1.04 million deaths / 750 million infections =  0.1386 percent infection fatality rate.*

According to the CDC, in the 2017-2018 flu season, the seasonal flu had a mortality rate ranging from 0.129 percent to 0.1355 percent.

Back in March, the WHO estimated a 3.4 percent fatality rate for COVID-19. The health experts advising various governments worldwide used dire predictions of incredibly high death rates to justify unprecedented lockdowns. Even Dr. Anthony Fauci estimated that the fatality rate of the coronavirus was about 2 percent. “If you look at the cases that have come to the attention of the medical authorities in China, and you just do the math, the math is about 2%.”


----------



## GURPS

Endless Coronavirus Lockdowns Are The Epitome Of 21st Century Privilege 


It’s deeply ironic that the teachers union of one of the farthest-left school districts in the country can’t see that their intense concern over reopening schools isn’t driven by objective “science and health data,” but highly subjective risk assessments shaped by their privilege. According to data scientists at the technology company Qualtrics, evidence so far indicates schools only produce infection rates well under half of 1 percent out of students and staff, to say nothing of the much lower hospitalization rates in a cohort far younger than the general population.

The woke left, from which most of the lockdown zealotry comes, believes our understanding of race and “class” relations, even morality itself, is supposedly fundamentally shaped by people’s access to resources and power. Yet they are either oblivious or in denial about how the privilege of living in an age of advanced medicine and relative domestic tranquility has shaped their understanding of social responsibility since the disease emerged.

It’s well past time we scrutinize the fear of COVID-19 and fervor for pandemic restrictions as artifacts of 21st-century privilege, if we’re ever to regain the perspective necessary to finally get back to normal.


----------



## Kyle

> Biden said: “This is no time for Donald Trump’s record of hysteria xenophobia, hysterical xenophobia, and fear-mongering to lead the way instead of science.”
> Biden again used the word “xenophobic” in March — once at a press conference and once in response to a Trump tweet.


----------



## Kyle

*After attacking Trump's coronavirus-related China travel ban as xenophobic, Dems and media have changed tune*










						After attacking Trump's coronavirus-related China travel ban as xenophobic, Dems and media have changed tune
					

Within hours of President Trump's decision to restrict travel from China on January 31, top Democrats and media figures immediately derided the move as unnecessary and xenophobic -- and they are now beating a hasty retreat from that position as the coronavirus continues to ravage the economy and...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

“You should come to Chinatown"









						Nancy Pelosi visits San Francisco’s Chinatown to encourage people amid fears of coronavirus
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi was in San Francisco on Monday spending several hours visiting Chinatown to encourage people to visit the shops and restaurants there amid fears of the coronavirus.




					www.kron4.com


----------



## kwillia

Check out the lastest numbers coming from China:

China (mainland) cases
Updated Oct 28 at 9:24 AM local
Confirmed 85,868 (+42)
Deaths 4,634
Recovered 80,936






						china covid death - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:


> Check out the lastest numbers coming from China:
> 
> China (mainland) cases
> Updated Oct 28 at 9:24 AM local
> Confirmed 85,868 (+42)
> Deaths 4,634
> Recovered 80,936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> china covid death - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com



Yep. Those numbers look TOTALLY real.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Direct Violation’: Texas AG Slams Democratic Judge Attempting To Reinstate Lockdown Order*



El Paso County Judge Ricardo Samaniego on Thursday ordered a two-week shutdown of all non-essential businesses in order to contain a recent spike in coronavirus cases in the area.

“When we focus strictly on public health and try to minimize the economy, that in essence was the reason that we were able to begin to open the economy. And I don’t want anyone to forget that we took measures that slowed down the economy and allowed public health to intervene and that’s when the economy started to open, and so what I am doing now is not anything that has not been tried, but things that have worked not only for our community but other communities as well,” Samaniego said at a news conference announcing his order.

Paxton challenged Samaniego’s authority to reinstate such harsh mitigation efforts in violation of an order from Texas Gov. Greg Abbott.

“El Paso County Judge Samaniego has no authority to shut down businesses in El Paso County. This is a direct violation of [Gov. Abbott’s] executive order. My office is quickly exploring all legal actions,” Paxton’s office tweeted out on Thursday.

“El Paso County Judge Samaniego has no authority to shut down businesses in El Paso County. This is a direct violation of [Gov. Abbott’s] executive order. My office is quickly exploring all legal actions,” Paxton’s office tweeted out on Thursday.


----------



## GURPS

*Democrat West Coast Governors Impose COVID Travel 'Advisory' on Free Americans*


Governors of California, Washington, and Oregon issued a “travel advisory” over the entire West Coast on Friday because of coronavirus case increases, even though the rate of the disease is lower per-hundred-thousand than in many other states. In California, cases aren’t even close to the heights they were in July. The “advisory” was timed to upset Thanksgiving and Christmas plans where, oddly, families spend time with each other.

Naturally, the phalanx of Democrats, in and out of the media, called governors Gavin Newsom, Washington’s Jay Inslee, and Kate Brown of Oregon racist and xenophobic for trying to stop people of color from roaming freely between states without a 14-day quarantine. No wait, that was what they called President Trump when he halted travel from China because that’s where the Wuhan coronavirus originated.

(For the record, “fact-checkers,” that’s called satire. You can quote me on that.)

The West Coast governors cartel cited increasing COVID cases as the reason why they don’t want you to visit your adult children or brother’s house in Encino, Mist, or Bothell.


----------



## GURPS

*63% of US Counties Still Have 5 or Fewer COVID-19 Deaths*

As Heritage Foundation researchers have demonstrated throughout the coronavirus pandemic, the spread of COVID-19 in the U.S. has been heavily concentrated in a small number of states—and among a small number of counties within states.

Even though the U.S. has seen a rapid rise in cases during the past month, the overall levels of concentration have remained fairly consistent.

As of July 28, for example, just 10 states account for 60% of all U.S. cases and 68% of all deaths (greater than their 50% share of the population).

The five states with the most cases—New York, California, Florida, Texas, and New Jersey—report 44% of all U.S. cases and 46% of all deaths.

In the past 30 days, the five states with the most reported COVID-19 deaths is very similar—Texas, California, Florida, Arizona, and New York (in descending order). Together, these five states reported 52% of all the COVID-19 deaths during the past 30 days, although they account for 36% of the U.S. population.


----------



## GURPS

*10 Counties With 21% of COVID-19 Deaths Have Just 11% of the Population*

For instance, near the start of the pandemic, from March 1 to April 15, half of all the new cases were in just 22 counties (with just a 12% share of the population). Fifteen of those counties were in either New York or New Jersey, and all but 4 were in the Northeast corridor.


However, from Oct. 1 to Nov. 12, half of the new cases spread among 182 counties, in 42 states. Moreover, these counties contain 49.4% of the U.S. population, roughly equal to the share of new cases.

Although 18 of these counties are in New York and New Jersey (including many in the New York City area), states outside the Northeast contributed significantly to the rise in new cases. For instance, 13 of these counties are in Wisconsin, 12 are in Texas, 10 are in California (including Los Angeles), nine are in Illinois, and four are in North Dakota.

New COVID-19 deaths from Oct. 1 to Nov. 12 are even more geographically dispersed: 50% of those fatalities are spread among 234 counties.

From the beginning of the pandemic, total COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. remain heavily concentrated in a small number of states and counties. Given these figures, there are no new “hot spots” comparable to those during the earliest stages of the pandemic.


----------



## Hijinx

It appears that many of the people who are testing positive to the Corona Virus are not even sick with it or their symptom are mild and much like the common cold.
Now I don't know if the Covid test is too sensitive or the flu's potency is going down, as I say I don't know.
But these governors and even our own beloved Fat Larry are closing things down again using the figures instead of using the figure of how many are actually hospitalized or are dying from it.


----------



## kwillia

Maryland numbers in perspective: 165,930 total positives since we began counting.
124,409 is total for PG, Mont, Bal, and AA.
The remaining 18 counties total 41,521.
St. Mary's  is 1,731 and Calvert is 1,365 of that number.
Total MD population: 6,083,120


----------



## Hijinx

kwillia said:


> Maryland numbers in perspective: 165,930 total positives since we began counting.
> 124,409 is total for PG, Mont, Bal, and AA.
> The remaining 18 counties total 41,521.
> St. Mary's  is 1,731 and Calvert is 1,365 of that number.
> Total MD population: 6,083,120



Gosh. Those figures indicate about the same thing as the Biden votes.

That blue line that runs up the center of Maryland and destroys the red views of the rest of the state.


----------



## GURPS

Brown made it very clear that she didn’t want to be a tyrant, but because people weren’t obeying her commands, she had no choice.



> A spokesperson for the governor told the outlet that Oregon State Police “will be working with local law enforcement to enforce the Governor’s orders, in the same way local law enforcement officers respond to noise complaints for loud parties, for example, and issue citations.”
> “For the last eight months, I have been asking Oregonians to follow the letter and the spirit of the law and we have not chosen to engage law enforcement. At this point in time, unfortunately, we have no other option,” the governor reportedly said over the weekend.


So when there’s no other option you threaten to bring the jackboot down on people’s necks? Governor Brown is auditioning for a role in Joe Biden’s cabinet. I’m sure most Democrats will look favorably on her whip-cracking.


But is it a “freeze” or a “lockdown”? You decide.



> Under Brown’s temporary freeze, which is set to last until early December, restaurants and bars will be reducing their businesses to takeout and delivery options. Gyms, museums and skating rinks will also be required to close during the period.
> The move comes as the state has reported a surge in COVID-19 cases in recent weeks.












						Oregon Governor Will Put You in Jail For Violating Her Coronavirus 'Freeze'
					

Oregon Governor Kate Brown has issued a 2-week coronavirus




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

*Appeals Court Rules Governor Abbott’s Lockdown Orders Trump Those Of El Paso County Judge*


The battle between El Paso County Judge Ricardo Samaniego and the orders issued by Governor Abbott to manage the coronavirus outbreak in Texas began when Samaniego issued a shutdown order on Oct. 29. The county judge was responding to an increase in cases and hospitalizations in the El Paso area. The number of total cases in El Paso has surpassed 70,000 as of Friday. Samaniego extended the original shutdown order past Thanksgiving. Responding to the extension, a group of restaurant owners and Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton filed a lawsuit to stop the extended lockdown.

This is the problem with the lockdowns – they begin and then they are extended with no end in sight. Samaniego’s reasoning was that closing non-essential businesses would stop the spread of the virus in El Paso County. His initial lockdown order didn’t achieve that result, though, and hospitalizations are continuing to rise. The appeals court ruled that the county judge didn’t have the authority to make separate rules for the county. Just like all the other counties in Texas, El Paso County must follow the governor’s orders. Chief Justice Alley acknowledged the uptick in cases despite previous lockdown orders but said, “A servant cannot have two masters.” That means if the governor allows something, the county can’t prohibit it.


----------



## herb749

kwillia said:


> Maryland numbers in perspective: 165,930 total positives since we began counting.
> 124,409 is total for PG, Mont, Bal, and AA.
> The remaining 18 counties total 41,521.
> St. Mary's  is 1,731 and Calvert is 1,365 of that number.
> Total MD population: 6,083,120




This is what I've pointed out. Place the blame for the surge on where it belongs. Stopping blaming the rule abiding for the ones who aren't.


----------



## Bushy23

herb749 said:


> This is what I've pointed out. Place the blame for the surge on where it belongs. Stopping blaming the rule abiding for the ones who aren't.


The surge is happening in St. Mary's too. It's not about absolute numbers when trying to keep people safe, it's the trends. 

http://www.smchd.org/2020/11/st-marys-county-reaches-new-peak-for-covid-19-case-rate/


----------



## RoseRed

And Hogan is supposed to hold another presser at 2pm...


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> And Hogan is supposed to hold another presser at 2pm...


I'm pretty sure you read the posts on Larry's FB BEGGING, PLEADING, WAILING for a total shut down of the state. "Just pay these small businesses to stay closed for 30 days." or the especially dramatic, "Fine, don't wear a mask you selfish ass!" and the epitome of martyrdom, "_*Well. WE *_have decided to forgo our traditional Thanksgiving gathering and we are going to zoom dinner." (Do I need to add the 'harumpf!' ?)


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> I'm pretty sure you read the posts on Larry's FB BEGGING, PLEADING, WAILING for a total shut down of the state. "Just pay these small businesses to stay closed for 30 days." or the especially dramatic, "Fine, don't wear a mask you selfish ass!" and the epitome of martyrdom, "_*Well. WE *_have decided to forgo our traditional Thanksgiving gathering and we are going to zoom dinner." (Do I need to add the 'harumpf!' ?)


Maybe it has something to do with the gazillion new facemasks he purchased.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

kom526 said:


> I'm pretty sure you read the posts on Larry's FB BEGGING, PLEADING, WAILING for a total shut down of the state. "Just pay these small businesses to stay closed for 30 days." or the especially dramatic, "Fine, don't wear a mask you selfish ass!" and the epitome of martyrdom, "_*Well. WE *_have decided to forgo our traditional Thanksgiving gathering and we are going to zoom dinner." (Do I need to add the 'harumpf!' ?)



Damn: What is he going to do with all that Kimchi that he had all of the mansions cooks fixing.
Nothing like traditional Kimchi and Turkey.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GURPS said:


> View attachment 153194



Looks like Death works only part days on weekends.


----------



## TPD

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Looks like Death works only part days on weekends.


You noticed that too?!

And this should come as no surprise from the CDC (bolded part me) - 


> Key Updates for Week 45, ending November 7, 2020
> *Seasonal influenza activity in the United States remains low.*











						Weekly U.S. Influenza Surveillance Report
					

Learn more about the weekly influenza surveillance report (FluView) prepared by the Influenza Division.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Gilligan

Bushy23 said:


> The surge is happening in St. Mary's too. It's not about absolute numbers when trying to keep people safe, it's the trends.
> 
> http://www.smchd.org/2020/11/st-marys-county-reaches-new-peak-for-covid-19-case-rate/


Still zero cases in our zip code.


----------



## TPD

The thing that no one is talking about, though I heard someone ask Fat Larry today and he kinda skimmed over it, is all the extra bed capacity that the federal govt gave to all of the hospitals that have NOT been used.  St. Mary's Hospital has 3 or 4 tents fully furnished and heated that the first patient has not occupied yet to the best of my knowledge.  But yet we are being scared into thinking that we are running out of hospital beds.  We are NOT running out of beds!!  Someone posted on these forums over the weekend a chart showing additional hospital bed use by state now compared to the same period last year, and if I recall there is not a huge increase.  And of course this doesn't take into account these extra tents set up at all the hospitals.  Wake up people!


----------



## Gilligan

So much has changed. Last year, I would cough to cover up a fart.  This year, I fart to cover up a cough.


----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


> And Hogan is supposed to hold another presser at 2pm...



and the noose just tightened again on businesses.


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> and the noose just tightened again on businesses.


Yup.  Close bars and restaurants at 10pm.  That'll make it go away!


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Yup.  Close bars and restaurants at 10pm.  That'll make it go away!


We're keeping our bar open past 10.  Always.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> We're keeping our bar open past 10.  Always.


Less than 10 people or a protest for your dead Turkey?


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> We're keeping our bar open past 10.  Always.


Say that a little louder, and you'll have an illegal crowd.  And I'll be at the head of the line.

Someone was interviewed on the news earlier, questioned how the virus knew it was 10pm and what the reasoning was to shut down early.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Less than 10 people or a protest for your dead Turkey?


I've already proven that a regular diet of Corona prevents COVID infection. So...I'm like some kind of medical research god now...a pathfinder...and ground breaker...a giant of industry...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## mitzi

Sneakers said:


> Say that a little louder, and you'll have an illegal crowd.  And I'll be at the head of the line.
> 
> Someone was interviewed on the news earlier, questioned how the virus knew it was 10pm and what the reasoning was to shut down early.



Because people that are drinking alcohol and buzzed are most likely to brush off the social distancing and mask guidelines.


----------



## Sneakers

mitzi said:


> Because people that are drinking alcohol and buzzed are most likely to brush off the social distancing and mask guidelines.


Nah.  Never happen.  Everyone knows you're smarter, better looking and more coordinated after a few drinks.  No one would do that.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> Because people that are drinking alcohol and buzzed are most likely to brush off the social distancing and mask guidelines.


Everyone is SOOO stupit.  

Right!?!


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Everyone is SOOO stupit.
> 
> Right!?!



When they're drunk, yes


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> Someone posted on these forums over the weekend a chart showing additional hospital bed use by state now compared to the same period last year, and if I recall there is not a huge increase




Probably me .... in one of the So Dakota threads


----------



## kwillia

Bushy23 said:


> The surge is happening in St. Mary's too. It's not about absolute numbers when trying to keep people safe, it's the trends.
> 
> http://www.smchd.org/2020/11/st-marys-county-reaches-new-peak-for-covid-19-case-rate/



**Data pulled on November 15, 2020 **
To put the Maryland numbers in perspective: 165,930 total positives since we began counting.
124,409 is total for PG, Mont, Bal, and AA.
The remaining 18 counties total 41,521.
St. Mary's  is 1,731 and Calvert is 1,365 of that number.

Total MD population: 6,083,120
St. Mary's population: 113,166
Calvert population:       93,279

11/15/2020: St. Mary's  is 1,731 and Calvert is 1,365 *0 new deaths
11/16/2020: St. Mary's 1,749 (+18), Calvert 1,373 (+8) *0 new deaths
11/17/2020: St. Mary's  1,771 (+22), Calvert 1,388 (+15) *0 new deaths


----------



## Kyle

BIDEN JUST ANNOUNCED NEW COVID RESTRICTIONS:

LIMITS GATHERINGS TO THE SAME AMOUNT THAT CAME OUT TO HIS RALLYS TO SUPPORT HIM.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



mitzi said:


> Because people that are drinking alcohol and buzzed are most likely to brush off the social distancing and *mask guidelines*.


If those masks really worked, then the armed forces could decommission all that expensive Biowarfare equipment such as the M17 protective masks and so forth!


----------



## herb749

I'm surprised pot hasn't been claimed to help with covid. Its claimed to help everything else. We could all smoke it up and not even remember covid .


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> I'm surprised pot hasn't been claimed to help with covid. Its claimed to help everything else. We could all smoke it up and not even remember covid .


Remember what?


----------



## Hijinx

mitzi said:


> When they're drunk, yes



Most people who spend a lot of time in bars are what I call professional drunks.
They go to the bars every day, they may blow a .08 at 7 AM when they wake up in the morning.
They stay that way most of the day but they seldom show signs of being drunk
It's the amateurs that get drunk.


----------



## mitzi

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> If those masks really worked, then the armed forces could decommission all that expensive Biowarfare equipment such as the M17 protective masks and so forth!



Thank you Dr. LightRoasted.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



mitzi said:


> Thank you Dr. LightRoasted.


You are quite welcome Ms. Mitzi.


----------



## GURPS

*America’s Two Largest Republican States Announce They Will Have No More Lockdowns*


America’s two largest Republican states—Texas and Florida—have announced that they will not be going into anymore lockdowns as coronavirus cases surge across the country. The news comes as 45 out of 50 states have seen at least a 10% increase in coronavirus cases from the previous week.


----------



## TPD




----------



## GURPS

*Oregon County Sheriff and DA Draw the Thin, Blue Line: They Will Not Enforce Criminal Penalties For China Virus Violations [UPDATE: More Counties Refuse COVID Lockdown Order]*


Last week, Oregon Governor Kate Brown (D-Portland) ordered a new set of lockdowns in an attempt to slow the spread of COVID-19, the virus unleashed upon the world by the Chinese Communist Party. Restrictions include no more than six people in one’s home (covering Thanksgiving gatherings), restrictions on capacity in retail stores, the closure of gyms and indoor activities, and restaurants restricted to take-out only. Brown also announced she will coordinate with Oregon State Police and local law enforcement to charge violators with a misdemeanor, subjecting them to possible jail time and/or fines. One Oregon County has announced that it will not participate in criminal enforcement of Brown’s lockdown orders.

Linn County is located in the central Willamette Valley in Oregon, a little south of Salem. In a post on Facebook, the Linn County Sheriff’s Office, along with the Linn County DA, noted many businesses there are hanging on by a thread, their role is not to count how many individuals are at a private residence, and they will not interfere with any religious organization. “We understand the realities of Covid-19,” they said, “but we draw the line when we are dealing with decisions relating to individual residences, religion, or businesses.”

“We are going to continue to educate citizens, as needed,” they said, “and that is where we will stop. We trust citizens to assess risk and take precautions as appropriate given their individual circumstances. We are not going to criminally enforce the COVID-19 restrictions contained in the Governor’s order.”


----------



## GURPS

*Local jurisdictions pushing back against Gov Newsom’s oppressive COVID restrictions grow*


Three California sheriffs triggered a growing rebellion Thursday by vowing to not enforce the dictatorial coronavirus lockdown edicts of Gov. Gavin Newsom.

Orange County Sheriff Don Barnes, Sacramento County Sheriff Scott Jones, and El Dorado County Sheriff John D’Agostini all issued statements expressing opposition to some or all of Newsom’s latest coronavirus mandates.


----------



## GURPS

*More Cops Say They Won't Enforce Coronavirus Curfews*


----------



## GURPS

*Newsom Wanted Snitches to Turn in Thanksgiving 'Scofflaws' But Several California Sheriffs Say They Will Not Comply*


But despite the alarm bells, which we’ve all heard before, sheriffs, in ever-growing numbers, apparently believe that enforcing Thanksgiving dinner and COVID curfews doesn’t make much sense when they’re freeing prisoners because of COVID.

The Sacramento police and sheriff departments said they won’t enforce Newsom’s new orders — even in the seat of the state capital.

Newsom issued a ban on “non-essential businesses” and personal gatherings in the 41 of California’s 58 counties in the so-called “purple tier” – the worst category in the state’s new color-coded coronavirus alert system. Newsom also imposed a one-month-long 10 p.m. – 5 a.m. curfew that is scheduled to end on December 21st. 

Orange, Riverside, and Los Angeles County Sheriffs have all announced they will not be the Thanksgiving police. Orange County Sheriff Dan Barnes put it this way:



> Let me be clear – this is a matter of personal responsibility and not law enforcement. Orange County Sheriff’s deputies will not be dispatched to, or respond to, calls for service to enforce compliance with face coverings, social gatherings or stay-at-home orders only. Deputies will respond to calls for potential criminal behavior and for protection of life or property.


----------



## GURPS

Further, the ruling suggested that any forced quarantine applied to healthy people could be a violation of their fundamental right to liberty.

*Most importantly, the judges ruled that a single positive PCR test cannot be used as an effective diagnosis of infection.*

The specifics of the case concern four tourists entering the country from Germany – all of whom are anonymous in the transcript of the case – who were quarantined by the regional health authority. Of the four, only one had tested positive for the virus, whilst the other three were deemed simply of “high infection risk” based on proximity to the positive individual. All four had, in the previous 72 hours, tested negative for the virus before departing from Germany.

*In their ruling, judges Margarida Ramos de Almeida and Ana Paramés referred to several scientific studies.*

Most notably this study by Jaafar et al., which found that – when running PCR tests with 35 cycles or more – the accuracy dropped to 3%, meaning up to 97% of positive results could be false positives.

_*The ruling goes on to conclude that, based on the science they read, any PCR test using over 25 cycles is totally unreliable.*_

Governments and private labs have been very tight-lipped about the exact number of cycles they run when PCR testing, but it is known to sometimes be as high as 45. Even fearmonger-in-chief Anthony Fauci has publicly stated anything over 35 is totally unusable.

*Portuguese Court Rules PCR Tests "Unreliable" & Quarantines "Unlawful"*
https://www.zerohedge.com/users/tyler-durden


----------



## RoseRed

There are a couple of guys having a protest at the corner Wawa at 235/St. Andrews this morning.  They are carrying signs reading that the masks are about control and that the sheeple need to wake up.


----------



## GURPS

*How Very Stasi: COVID-19 Restrictions Go Full Authoritarian*

For folks in the Sunbelt and other places that still feel like America, the COVID-19 holiday restrictions seem more than a little over the top. In Los Angeles, restaurants are shuttering at 10 p.m. on Thanksgiving Eve and may only provide take-out. This was announced after proprietors had ordered all of the necessary inventory for their Thanksgiving reservations and spent thousands to modify their facilities.

This is despite the fact the L.A. Department of Health has no data on the transmission of COVID-19 in outdoor dining facilities. The Board of Supervisors admitted as much during a call on Tuesday. Supervisor Janice Hahn noted the severe community pushback that the board has been getting. She voiced concerns that the public was losing confidence and trust in the Board’s decisions. Gee, you think?

However, if you live in New York City, what is going on in Los Angeles seems low-key. America’s worst mayor, Bill de Blasio, has decided he will be placing checkpoints at the entrances to the city. These will be operated by law enforcement to strictly enforce the travel quarantine:



> The city’s regulations mandate that travelers either quarantine for 14 days or take a COVID-19 test to prove they don’t have the virus. Violations of self-quarantine will be enforced, and may carry fines of $1,000 to $2,000, according to the mayor’s office.


----------



## GURPS

*New Study Highlights Alleged Accounting Error Regarding Covid Deaths*


However, a new study (link removed or site crashed but now available at Archive.org) published by Dr. Genevieve Briand at Johns Hopkins University notes some critical accounting errors done at the national level. The study – which is still being vetted – simply examines the raw data that should have been questioned months ago. The overall conclusion is that Covid-19, at least according to collected data, is not the killer disease that it is currently hyped up to be. AIER is not endorsing the study as is without further study, but we are interested in the argument being examined and discussed.

*Viewing Covid-19 Deaths in Context*

It is already well established that Covid-19 is a disease that is most dangerous to those over the age of 65 and who have preexisting conditions. In the United States, there has been an observed 2.1% mortality rate, with elderly individuals making up over half that number. 

Young and healthy people are not by any significant capacity threatened by Covid-19. 

One of the most important factors when it comes to Covid-19 is preventing excess death. According to the CDC, 


> “Estimates of excess deaths can provide information about the burden of mortality potentially related to the COVID-19 pandemic, including deaths that are directly or indirectly attributed to COVID-19. Excess deaths are typically defined as the difference between the observed numbers of deaths in specific time periods and expected numbers of deaths in the same time periods.”


Essentially, there is an average number of deaths every year due to a variety of causes that for the most part have remained constant through the years. This includes morbidities such as heart disease, which has long been the leading cause of death, and cancer, which has long plagued our existence. For Covid-19 to be a serious cause of alarm, it would need to significantly increase the number of average deaths. 

However, according to the study,


> “These data analyses suggest that in contrast to most people’s assumptions, the number of deaths by COVID-19 is not alarming. In fact, it has relatively *no effect on deaths in the United States*.”


Total deaths in the United States show no significant change and even mirror past trends of seasonal illness.


----------



## GURPS

*Paul Krugman Thinks Holding Religious Services During the COVID-19 Pandemic Is Like 'Dumping Neurotoxins Into Public Reservoirs'*

*The New York Times columnist misconstrues the issues at stake in the challenge to New York's restrictions on houses of worship.*


Describing the Court's emergency injunction in _Roman Catholic Diocese of Brooklyn v. Cuomo_ as "the first major decision from the Trump-packed court," _New York Times_ columnist Paul Krugman warned that "it will kill people." He added: "The bad logic is obvious. Suppose I adhere to a religion whose rituals include dumping neurotoxins into public reservoirs. Does the principle of religious freedom give me the right to do that?" Krugman averred that "freedom of belief" does not include "the right to hurt other people in tangible ways—which large gatherings in a pandemic definitely do."

There are several problems with Krugman's gloss on the case, starting with his understanding of the constitutional right at stake. The Court was applying the First Amendment's ban on laws "prohibiting the free exercise" of religion, which includes conduct as well as belief. Krugman, of course, is right that the Free Exercise Clause is not a license for "dumping neurotoxins into public reservoirs"—or, to take a more familiar example, conducting human sacrifices. But it is hard to take seriously his suggestion that holding a religious service during the COVID-19 pandemic, regardless of the safeguards observed, is tantamount to poisoning millions of people's drinking water.

Under Cuomo's rules, "houses of worship" in state-designated "red" zones were not allowed to admit more than 10 people; the cap in "orange" zones was 25. Those restrictions applied regardless of a building's capacity. A 1,000-seat church, for example, would be limited to 1 percent of its capacity in a red zone and 2.5 percent of its capacity in an orange zone.

Cuomo's restrictions on religious gatherings were much more onerous than the rules for myriad secular activities that pose similar risks of virus transmission. That point was crucial because the Court has held that laws are presumptively unconstitutional when they discriminate against religion. At the same time, it has said the Free Exercise Clause does not require religious exemptions from neutral, generally applicable laws, which obviously would include statutes that prohibit mass poisoning or murder.


----------



## GURPS

*Gavin 'French Laundry' Newsom Imposes Draconian Lockdown ... Just in Time for Christmas*

The almighty Gov. Gavin Newsom (D-Calif.) dictated from on high that if Intensive Care Unit (ICU) capacity in any of California’s five regions falls below 15 percent, he will shut down indoor church services, travel, playgrounds, movie theaters, wineries, and more, and even force hotels and lodging establishments to cancel any out-of-state reservation. Any establishment lucky enough to stay open will face a 100 percent mask mandate. This extreme stay-at-home order will remain in place for at least three weeks until ICU capacity is projected to increase above 15 percent.


Citing increasing cases and deaths, Newsom said, “We’re pulling that emergency brake.”

The order will take effect at 12:59 p.m. on Saturday. After that time, if any one of California’s five regions falls below the 15 percent ICU threshold, it will have 24 hours to implement the draconian Stay at Home Order. Newsom’s office had previously divided California up into five regions: Northern California, the Bay Area, Greater Sacramento, the San Joaquin Valley, and Southern California.

“We are at a tipping point in our fight against the virus and we need to take decisive action now to prevent California’s hospital system from being overwhelmed in the coming weeks,” Newsom said in a statement Thursday. “By invoking a Stay at Home Order for regions where ICU capacity falls below 15 percent, we can flatten the curve as we’ve done before and reduce stress on our health care system.”


----------



## GURPS

*Comptroller of Erie County, N.Y., Blocks Health Department from Collecting COVID Fines*


Stefan I. Mychajliw Jr., the comptroller for Erie County, New York, has taken a stand for liberty and small businesses098and has used his legal authority to prevent the Erie County Health Department from collecting, cashing, or depositing fines issued for violating COVID-19 restrictions.

Fines for COVID-19 violations in Erie County will now be sent directly to the comptroller’s office instead of the Health Department.

“I am exerting the accounting authority given to my Office by the Erie County Charter. Changing accounting policies fall under my authority as Erie County Comptroller. This change in policy does not require approval by the County Executive or Legislature,” Mychajliw said in a statement. “It is granted to the Office of Erie County Comptroller regardless of who is elected to the position. I am Erie County’s Chief Fiscal and Accounting Officer, not the Health Department.”


----------



## GURPS

*Judge Says Los Angeles County Health Officials Must Provide Evidence To Justify Ban On Outdoor Dining At Restaurants*


On Wednesday, a judge instructed attorneys representing the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health to return to court next week with medical evidence to justify a three-week ban on outdoor dining that many restaurant owners say could put them out of business.

The Daily News reports Los Angeles Superior Court Judge James Chalfant “appeared sympathetic” to separate lawsuits seeking to lift the restriction filed by the California Restaurant Association and famed attorney Mark Geragos, who owns the Engine Co. No. 28 restaurant in downtown L.A. However, according to the outlet, “Chalfant said he was reluctant to issue an order that could have a major impact on public health without first reviewing scientific data about the danger of coronavirus transmission at an outdoor dining establishment.”

He scheduled another hearing for next Tuesday when public health officials will have an opportunity to bring forth information that backs up their decision to issue such a directive.


----------



## GURPS

*About Those Vaccine ID Cards...*

_An idea that's simple as an abstraction--vaccine ID cards--turns out to be extremely difficult once real-world operational realities must be dealt with._

*Authorities around the world have made it clear that they will do "whatever it takes" to vaccinate their citizenry with one of the first available vaccines.* Authoritarian states may mandate universal vaccinations while less authoritarian states will favor a "carrot and stick" approach of offering benefits to the vaccinated and exclusions from employment, education, travel and most of everyday life for those who refuse to be vaccinated.

*To identify the vaccinated and unvaccinated, many nations are planning to issue ID cards or "vaccine passports."* As an abstraction, this seems straightforward, but if we start digging into the actual operational requirements of this mass ID card issuance and distribution, a number of common-sense issues arise.

Vaccination cards will be issued to everyone getting Covid-19 vaccine, health officials say (CNN)

*First and foremost, it's unknown how long the immunity offered by the vaccines will last.* It's still early days, so there is conflicting evidence: some claim the vaccines will be longer-lasting than the natural immunity of those who caught the virus and recovered, while other evidence suggests the immunity might decay after six months. Despite claims that natural immunity is long-lasting, a non-trivial number of people who had Covid have been re-infected.

Nobody knows how long either natural or vaccine immunity will last because not enough time has elapsed to collect sufficient data.


----------



## Sneakers

"Did you get a vaccination?"

"Sure did!  Here's my official vaccination card that I printed on my laser printer yesterday!"


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *About Those Vaccine ID Cards...*
> 
> _An idea that's simple as an abstraction--vaccine ID cards--turns out to be extremely difficult once real-world operational realities must be dealt with._
> 
> *Authorities around the world have made it clear that they will do "whatever it takes" to vaccinate their citizenry with one of the first available vaccines.* Authoritarian states may mandate universal vaccinations while less authoritarian states will favor a "carrot and stick" approach of offering benefits to the vaccinated and exclusions from employment, education, travel and most of everyday life for those who refuse to be vaccinated.
> 
> *To identify the vaccinated and unvaccinated, many nations are planning to issue ID cards or "vaccine passports."* As an abstraction, this seems straightforward, but if we start digging into the actual operational requirements of this mass ID card issuance and distribution, a number of common-sense issues arise.
> 
> Vaccination cards will be issued to everyone getting Covid-19 vaccine, health officials say (CNN)
> 
> *First and foremost, it's unknown how long the immunity offered by the vaccines will last.* It's still early days, so there is conflicting evidence: some claim the vaccines will be longer-lasting than the natural immunity of those who caught the virus and recovered, while other evidence suggests the immunity might decay after six months. Despite claims that natural immunity is long-lasting, a non-trivial number of people who had Covid have been re-infected.
> 
> Nobody knows how long either natural or vaccine immunity will last because not enough time has elapsed to collect sufficient data.




Vaccinations will only be good for less than 2 yrs to coincide with general elections. Gotta use something to keep those mail in ballots flowing.


----------



## GURPS

*Chief Medical Officer Says Canadians Who Refuse Vaccine Won't Have "Freedom To Move Around"*


Dr. David Williams was asked if he “would make some sort of mandatory vaccination recommendation.”

Williams acknowledged that “we can’t force someone to take a vaccine,” but when on to explain how people who didn’t take it would have their freedom of mobility severely restricted.

“What we can do is to say sometimes for access or ease of getting into certain settings, if you don’t have vaccination then you’re not allowed into that setting without other protection materials,” said Williams.

https://www.zerohedge.com/users/tyler-durden


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

More light shone upon the subject ....

*Was the COVID-19 Test Meant to Detect a Virus?*




			https://uncoverdc.com/2020/04/07/was-the-covid-19-test-meant-to-detect-a-virus/


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> More light shone upon the subject ....
> 
> *Was the COVID-19 Test Meant to Detect a Virus?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uncoverdc.com/2020/04/07/was-the-covid-19-test-meant-to-detect-a-virus/



A long read but very interesting.  Thx for posting


----------



## TPD

herb749 said:


> Vaccinations will only be good for less than 2 yrs to coincide with general elections. Gotta use something to keep those mail in ballots flowing.



I think I just saw a headline this morning that one of the vaccines about to hit the market will only last for about 3 months.  Can you say money printing machine? As in scare everyone into believing they need the vaccine to live but it's only good for 3 months so you have to keep going back for more. First one's on us but you pay there after if you want to live.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> will only last for about 3 months.


I was contemplating getting the vaccine, but if this is true, why bother?  I sequester myself longer than that all the time.


----------



## herb749

TPD said:


> I think I just saw a headline this morning that one of the vaccines about to hit the market will only last for about 3 months.  Can you say money printing machine? As in scare everyone into believing they need the vaccine to live but it's only good for 3 months so you have to keep going back for more. First one's on us but you pay there after if you want to live.




The 2 companies pushing early release were npt part of the govt program but were guaranteed billions in sales. Now you know why they are pushing it. I would like to know if the govt is going to absolve them from any liability or you sign a waiver.


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> I was contemplating getting the vaccine, but if this is true, why bother?  I sequester myself longer than that all the time.



here is the article

https://www.foxnews.com/health/moderna-coronavirus-vaccine-immunity-3-months


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> here is the article
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/moderna-coronavirus-vaccine-immunity-3-months


Ah, well the article says 'at least 3 months', not 'only three months'.  At the end of 3 month testing, antibody presence was still very high.

But, every other article I've seen says the actual length of protection is a total unknown.


----------



## herb749

Sneakers said:


> Ah, well the article says 'at least 3 months', not 'only three months'.  At the end of 3 month testing, antibody presence was still very high.
> 
> But, every other article I've seen says the actual length of protection is a total unknown.




Maybe that's why you need 2 shots. That part has mysteriously disappeared from being talked about. Once they stick you then they will remind you you need to come back and get stuck again.


----------



## Sneakers

Russia has begun mass vaccinations using their own Sputnik V product.








						Covid: Russia begins vaccinations in Moscow
					

The home-grown Sputnik V vaccine, which is still undergoing mass testing, is being used.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Bonehead

I will NOT be getting this vaccine. I will take my chances.


----------



## TPD

The link @LightRoasted posted above talked about cycle counts with the 'rona testing.  I think we have talked about it here in the past.



> This is where it gets wild.
> 
> “In one paper,” Crowe says, “I found 37 cycles. If you didn’t get enough fluorescence by 37 cycles, you are considered negative. In another, paper, the cutoff was 36. Thirty-seven to 40 were considered “indeterminate.” And if you got in that range, then you did more testing. I’ve only seen two papers that described what the limit was. So, it’s quite possible that different hospitals, different States, Canada versus the US, Italy versus France are all using different cutoff sensitivity standards of the Covid test. So, if you cut off at 20, everybody would be negative. If you cut off a 50, you might have everybody positive.”





> David, in his quiet Canadian way, dropped a bombshell in his next statement:
> 
> “I think if a country said, “You know, we need to end this epidemic,” *They could quietly send around a memo saying: “We shouldn’t be having the cutoff at 37. If we put it at 32, the number of positive tests drops dramatically. If it’s still not enough, well, you know, 30 or 28 or something like that. So, you can control the sensitivity.”
> 
> Yes, you read that right. Labs can manipulate how many “cases’ of Covid-19 their country has. Is this how the Chinese made their case load vanish all of a sudden?*



So along those lines, Florida wants their labs to report cycle counts on their tests.  



> “Cycle thresholds” are the level at which widely used polymerase chain reaction test can detect a sample of the COVID-19 virus. *The higher the number of cycles, the lower the amount of viral load in the sample; the lower the cycles, the more prevalent the virus was in the original sample.*











						Florida requiring labs to report critical ‘cycle threshold’ of COVID-19 tests
					

Mandatory reporting rules include number of amplification cycles of test




					justthenews.com
				




The more we learn the less control our overlords will have over us.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Since there is now talk of a COVID testing/vaccination ID card going about, ya know, to ostensibly identify the free from the virus folks, I have another idea. Anyone that has HIV/AIDS, since it is a transmittable virus by contact from body fluids, (I'm guessing air droplets and sneeze misting counts), must now wear, in addition to a face diaper, an armband identifying them as HIV/AIDS infected, or in the alternative, have AIDS/HIV Infected printed on their face diaper. Seriously. From what I've been hearing of and what's been written about from the 80's on, that little bugger can kill you. I think everyone should know who has this terrible virus so that they can be ostracized and distanced from the uninfected.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Bonehead said:


> I will NOT be getting this vaccine. I will take my chances.


For assistance if you are confronted by any medical or government goons ....









						How To Say No If COVID-19 Vaccination Becomes Mandatory - LewRockwell
					

For those of us who believe vaccines to be unsafe and not properly tested, news coming out that plans are underway to mandate vaccination for COVID-19 is troubling. Bill Gates, a man who everyone knows has the biggest financial stake in all this, has said that we won’t go back to normal until a...




					www.lewrockwell.com
				








__





						Advance Vaccine Directive:I Do Not Consent!  ::  Dr. Rima Truth Reports
					






					drrimatruthreports.com


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Since there is now talk of a COVID testing/vaccination ID card going about, ya know, to ostensibly identify the free from the virus folks, I have another idea. Anyone that has HIV/AIDS, since it is a transmittable virus by contact from body fluids, (I'm guessing air droplets and sneeze misting counts), must now wear, in addition to a face diaper, an armband identifying them as HIV/AIDS infected, or in the alternative, have AIDS/HIV Infected printed on their face diaper. Seriously. From what I've been hearing of and what's been written about from the 80's on, that little bugger can kill you. I think everyone should know who has this terrible virus so that they can be ostracized and distanced from the uninfected.



Great point!


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> The more we learn the less control our overlords will have over us.




They have already lost several lawsuits


----------



## kwillia

*‘Existential Peril’: Mass Transit Faces Huge Service Cuts Across U.S.*





	

		
			
		

		
	
In Boston, transit officials warned of ending weekend service on the commuter rail and shutting down the city’s ferries. In Washington, weekend and late-night metro service would be eliminated and 19 of the system’s 91 stations would close. In Atlanta, 70 of the city’s 110 bus routes have already been suspended, a move that could become permanent.

And in New York City, home to the largest mass transportation system in North America, transit officials have unveiled a plan that could slash subway service by 40 percent and cut commuter rail service in half.

‘Existential Peril’: Mass Transit Faces Huge Service Cuts Across U.S. (msn.com)   <----link


----------



## GURPS

*Metro considers closing 19 stations, slashing weekend service due to 'historic operating budget crisis'*


----------



## TPD

kwillia said:


> *‘Existential Peril’: Mass Transit Faces Huge Service Cuts Across U.S.*
> 
> View attachment 153637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Boston, transit officials warned of ending weekend service on the commuter rail and shutting down the city’s ferries. In Washington, weekend and late-night metro service would be eliminated and 19 of the system’s 91 stations would close. In Atlanta, 70 of the city’s 110 bus routes have already been suspended, a move that could become permanent.
> 
> And in New York City, home to the largest mass transportation system in North America, transit officials have unveiled a plan that could slash subway service by 40 percent and cut commuter rail service in half.
> 
> ‘Existential Peril’: Mass Transit Faces Huge Service Cuts Across U.S. (msn.com)   <----link



more control over the people - cut services that they have come to rely on but use the budget as the excuse.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Metro considers closing 19 stations, slashing weekend service due to 'historic operating budget crisis'*



No worries - Biden will fix all of this with his magic wand.


----------



## herb749

Can you say ... bailout .


----------



## GURPS

But the deepest damage inflicted by the pandemic could be to elite prestige. The crisis showed they didn’t have all the answers. The parallels to the Black Death, which arrived in 14th-century Europe from the East are obvious, though Covid’s effects are much smaller. The plague humiliated authority, made cities dangerous, and assailed the unassailable.



> The results of this contagion were, however, felt not in mortalities alone but in demographics and psychology, too. Grim experience quickly taught people in the day that Plague decimated cities more heavily than rural communities. … The result was that people fled the cities of Europe in large numbers … precipitating a trend toward de-urbanization far more catastrophic than that following Rome’s disintegration a millennium before …
> the democratic nature of death, which steals away both rich and poor, nobleman and peasant, pagan and priest, opened the door wide to a general questioning of the culture on which the Medieval synthesis had rested …Offering little in the way of help—much less explanation or solace—these postulates began to crumble.



It resembles how today’s elite authority suffered. During the Black Death, many people stopped believing the church and secular authority which alike proved powerless to arrest or even explain the invisible menace.* Similarly, as the Covid pandemic began, the Third World watched astounded as the coronavirus hit New York harder than Nigeria, London harder than Lagos, Milan harder than Monrovia, etc. The high officialdom of the global world — the American president, the British prime minister, the EU chiefs — proved momentarily helpless against the pandemic. Indeed they caught the disease themselves.*










						The Search for the Lost World
					

An unfamiliar landscape




					pjmedia.com
				







why hasn't the 3rd world been decimated     

 




Poor African Villages with NO Masking or Social Distancing


----------



## Tech

GURPS said:


> But the deepest damage inflicted by the pandemic could be to elite prestige. The crisis showed they didn’t have all the answers. The parallels to the Black Death, which arrived in 14th-century Europe from the East are obvious, though Covid’s effects are much smaller. The plague humiliated authority, made cities dangerous, and assailed the unassailable.
> 
> 
> 
> It resembles how today’s elite authority suffered. During the Black Death, many people stopped believing the church and secular authority which alike proved powerless to arrest or even explain the invisible menace.* Similarly, as the Covid pandemic began, the Third World watched astounded as the coronavirus hit New York harder than Nigeria, London harder than Lagos, Milan harder than Monrovia, etc. The high officialdom of the global world — the American president, the British prime minister, the EU chiefs — proved momentarily helpless against the pandemic. Indeed they caught the disease themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Search for the Lost World
> 
> 
> An unfamiliar landscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why hasn't the 3rd world been decimated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor African Villages with NO Masking or Social Distancing


First, you must live long enough to become old and fat.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> But the deepest damage inflicted by the pandemic could be to elite prestige. The crisis showed they didn’t have all the answers. The parallels to the Black Death, which arrived in 14th-century Europe from the East are obvious, though Covid’s effects are much smaller. The plague humiliated authority, made cities dangerous, and assailed the unassailable.
> 
> 
> 
> It resembles how today’s elite authority suffered. During the Black Death, many people stopped believing the church and secular authority which alike proved powerless to arrest or even explain the invisible menace.* Similarly, as the Covid pandemic began, the Third World watched astounded as the coronavirus hit New York harder than Nigeria, London harder than Lagos, Milan harder than Monrovia, etc. The high officialdom of the global world — the American president, the British prime minister, the EU chiefs — proved momentarily helpless against the pandemic. Indeed they caught the disease themselves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Search for the Lost World
> 
> 
> An unfamiliar landscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why hasn't the 3rd world been decimated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor African Villages with NO Masking or Social Distancing





Because there are so many problems there they don't notice .


----------



## GURPS

*Pandemic Penitents*


This specific strategy is no longer in favor among public health officials, but the spirit of the Flagellants lives on. Instead of beatdowns, today’s regulators favor lockdowns, which are less bloody but inflict more social pain. For all the talk about following science, the authorities—and much of the citizenry—can’t resist the primal intuition that a pandemic can be quelled only through public penance. Consider two strategies for dealing with the Covid-19 virus: urge the public to spend time outside in the sun to build up their vitamin D, and to take supplements of the vitamin, repeatedly demonstrated to protect against viral infection; or shut down most businesses, deprive children of classroom education, and order everyone to stay home, a strategy never previously tested and yet to prove effective.

Which strategy would you try first? If you chose the vitamin D, you have no future in the public-health establishment. While a few researchers are touting the vitamin’s potential and advocating government programs to distribute the supplements during the pandemic, the Centers for Disease Control can’t bring itself even to suggest that people take the pills on their own. In its Covid-19 guidelines, the CDC declares that “there are insufficient data to recommend either for or against the use of vitamin D.”

Somehow, though, the “insufficient data” problem disappeared when it came to lockdowns and mask mandates. Before the pandemic, the official expert consensus was _against_ those measures, but the consensus was promptly discarded in the hope that these sacrifices might help. The evidence since then could easily be called insufficient, given the lack of randomized studies and the inconvenient data showing that places with lockdowns didn’t fare any better than the places without strict measures. And given what has emerged about the minuscule rate of transmission in outdoor settings, you could certainly say there’s insufficient evidence to order people to stay inside their homes or to mandate masks outdoors.


----------



## my-thyme

I will be a martyr, and allow a poor indigent to receive my vaccination. I will suffer the possibility of catching this contagion. 
  Thank you.


----------



## TPD

my-thyme said:


> I will be a martyr, and allow a poor indigent to receive my vaccination. I will suffer the possibility of catching this contagion.
> Thank you.



Well I was gonna give my vaccine to you since you are an essential employee.  Now who do I give it to? hmmm...


----------



## frequentflier

TPD said:


> Well I was gonna give my vaccine to you since you are an* essential employee*.  Now who do I give it to? hmmm...


pssst, she recently retired


----------



## TPD

frequentflier said:


> pssst, she recently retired



Oops I missed that memo.


----------



## my-thyme

TPD said:


> Well I was gonna give my vaccine to you since you are an essential employee.  Now who do I give it to? hmmm...


Hahahaha. Guess you missed the memo that I retired?


----------



## my-thyme

But, DIL works for st marys hospital, since she is essential, is my babysitting gig essential?


----------



## TPD

my-thyme said:


> Hahahaha. Guess you missed the memo that I retired?



I sure did - Congrats!


----------



## my-thyme

TPD said:


> I sure did - Congrats!


I'm loving it!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> Which strategy would you try first? If you chose the vitamin D, you have no future in the public-health establishment. While a few researchers are touting the vitamin’s potential and advocating government programs to distribute the supplements during the pandemic, the Centers for Disease Control can’t bring itself even to suggest that people take the pills on their own. In its Covid-19 guidelines, the CDC declares that “there are insufficient data to recommend either for or against the use of vitamin D.”


So instead of supplements, how about the only FDA approved lamp for the body to naturally make Vitamin D just as you would in the summer sun? Since as I am sure that the class knows all about science, that after around the fall equinox, at our latitude, the sun's UVB rays cannot penetrate the earth's atmosphere. [Which, funningly enough, and by pure coincidence, happens to be when the common cold and flu season starts.] So while, yes, you can still feel the heat of the sun, and get sun burned in the winter, your body will not, cannot, produce Vitamin D to keep your immune system strong enough to possibly fight off any coronavirus due to the lack of UVB rays. Though this lamp costs $449, the lamps last over 1000 hours. Which divided by the max timer use for everyday's use, or every other day, of 5 minutes, per session, those lamps will last 12,000 days or 24,000 days respectively. 1000hrs X 60min = 60,000 minutes divided by 5 minutes is 12,000 sessions at once per day. If used only during the period of months with no UVB rays, about 6 months, that's only about a total of 900 minutes of use per year. Guaranteeing that it should last about 66 years. A far greater savings that of having to constantly buy quantities of questionable purity of vitamin D supplements. This lamp, along with a proper diet during the winter months, is far better than having to swallow cod liver oil. Or to get a questionable, untested, unproven, vaccine, of which the manufacturers of, have been given complete and totally encompassing waiver of liability.

I'm wondering why the medical establishment doesn't talk about this? /s


----------



## Kyle

Politicians Breaking Own Rules Can Now Purchase 'Hypocrisy Credits'
					

U.S.—A new system allows politicians to purchase "hypocrisy credits" whenever they break their own lockdown rules.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Anti-Lockdown Medical Experts Rip Fauci Over ‘Erroneous Statements’ On Pandemic, Lockdowns*



“Dr. Fauci is an esteemed immunologist, but in infectious diseases there are different areas of expertise,” Kulldorff said. “If you want to decide how to deal with a pandemic at the population level, then you need to know about infectious disease outbreaks and how they operate in society and how it spreads from person to person, sort of the population dynamics. And you need to know the infectious-disease epidemiology, and that is something that I have been studying for many decades, but it is not an area of expertise of Dr. Fauci.”

“It is surprising to me that he makes such statements on the epidemiology of the pandemic, which, to be honest, he has made a number of erroneous statements on this aspect. So that reduces the trust in public health again when people hear that and then realize that that was wrong,” Kulldorff added.

Bhattacharya followed up his colleague by answering Fauci’s criticism of their declaration, which Bhattacharya said that Fauci had mischaracterized.

“I think he just doesn’t understand it. I mean he’s characterized it as a strategy of letting [the virus] rip,” Bhattacharya said. “That’s just a complete mischaracterization and in a way it makes me really sad because I do respect him as a leader in immunology, so to hear him mischaracterize these ideas which involve protecting vulnerable people and thinking carefully about the harms of the lockdown and what that implies to write policy. I think is just a great mistake on his part.”


----------



## stgislander

The good news is it appears that Fauci is not going anywhere.


----------



## GURPS

*Gov. Murphy Begs New Jersey To Work With Contact Tracers After Most Residents Tell Them To Get Lost*






The statistic is the latest sign that New Jersey residents are growing fed up with Murphy’s plan to combat the coronavirus across the state. Murphy’s policies have already contributed to a massive hit to the state’s economy as nearly a third of businesses across the state remain closed. A crowd of protesters marched to Murphy’s house at the end of November to protest his coronavirus response, though police kept the demonstrators from getting close.

Last month, the Democratic governor was confronted by angry residents at a restaurant. People continued to harass the governor and his family until Murphy put on a mask. As The Daily Wire reported:

_Democratic New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy was accosted by angry residents while he ate dinner with his family until he put a mask on, according to footage that went viral Sunday._


----------



## GURPS

*Oregon Nurse Loses Job Over Social Media Post That Doesn't Take COVID Seriously Enough*






The hospital issued a statement on its Facebook page on Saturday, saying that the nurse was too cavalier in her treatment of COVID and should have lied about what she really thinks about state lockdowns, wearing masks outside, and keeping her kids under lock and key. She should have conveyed messages only pre-approved by her employer or the state in order to make people around her happy. Just kidding. Here’s what the hospital really said when it initially placed the nurse on administrative leave:



> Yesterday, a nurse employed with Salem Health posted a video on social media which displayed cavalier disregard for the seriousness of this pandemic and her indifference towards physical distancing and masking outside of work. This video has prompted an outcry from concerned community members. We want to thank those of you who brought this to our attention and assure you that we are taking this very seriously. This individual does not speak for Salem Health and has been placed on administrative leave pending an investigation.
> We also want to assure you that this one careless statement does not reflect the position of Salem Health or the hardworking and dedicated caregivers who work here.
> Salem Health believes we all need to do our part to protect the vulnerable and stop the rapid spread of COVID-19. This includes requiring staff, patients and visitors to follow guidance from the CDC and others about mask wearing and social distancing. The COVID pandemic is serious and requires a serious response. And at Salem Health we are very serious about our approach to COVID.



[clip]

“Cara,” whose last name was not revealed, told Fox 12 her 83-year-old grandmother was receiving cancer treatment last month. She said she doesn’t know if the nurse worked with her grandmother, but the mere possibility was “_scary_.”


> The pandemic was always a concern, like, ‘oh what if she catches COVID because she’s having to go to this hospital multiple days a week for these treatments?’ But the thought it could’ve come from someone who was supposed to be taking care of her was just like, ‘wow OK, thanks.’


Cara – or should we just dispense with that and call her Karen? – decided at some point that the nurse shouldn’t be allowed to keep her job because of her thought crimes.


> I would actually prefer she be removed permanently. It’s bad enough we have people going around day-to-day not really taking this seriously and not caring, but to me, this seems levels worse when it’s someone who should be actually educated on bare minimum virology and immunology.


It’s unclear how often the Salem hospital tests its employees for COVID, so we don’t know if the nurse is COVID-free or ever had it, which might provide some immunity. We assume she’s healthy and, at least until recently, was showing up to work. But it seems Karen has an issue with the nurse’s thoughts that she put out on social media. Karen’s unmistakable message is that everyone must take the pandemic as seriously as she does because … science! What if the nurse is right? That it’s ok to travel with your family. That it’s ok to go outside without a mask. That it’s ok to allow your children to play with other children who – science! – have an infinitesimal chance of acquiring the disease.

Is Karen’s issue scientific or political?

Asked and answered. On Monday, Fox 12 reported that the nurse and Salem Health have parted ways. It’s unclear if the hospital fired her on behalf of Karen and other complainants who saw the message on TikTok and crowdsourced the hospital’s HR department or if she left to get away from the embarrassment and bullying.


_She probably should not be living in Oregon if she feels this way, I'm sure a RED State Hospital will snap her up if she is otherwise a good employee_


----------



## GURPS

So Tom Wolfe Gov of PA has tested positive for COVID - no symptoms Followed [ so we are told ] ALL THE GUIDELINES

Masks Do Not Work - Social Distancing is USELESS - The Gov Wrecked the Economy for NOTHING 



“As this virus rages, my positive test is a reminder that no one is immune from COVID,* that following all precautions as I have done is not a guarantee*,” Wolf said, “but it is what we know to be vital to stopping the spread of the disease and so I ask all Pennsylvanians to wear a mask, stay home as much as possible, socially distance yourself from those not in your household, and, most of all, take care of each other and stay safe.”










						Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf tests positive for Covid and is isolating at home
					

Wolf, 72, said he is "feeling well" and has experienced no symptoms of the virus since testing positive a day earlier.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## herb749

Political theater right .


----------



## RoseRed

Well, gee whiz, that's comforting...
*UK Requires ‘Resuscitation Facilities’ at Corona Vaccine Centres After Allergic Reactions*
UK Rolls Out 'Resuscitation Facilities' at Corona Vaccine Centres (breitbart.com)


----------



## GURPS

Meh ... a few deaths from an allergic reaction is small potatoes vs millions being scared of the coof


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Meh ... a few deaths from an allergic reaction is small potatoes vs millions being scared of the coof


Well, I wouldn't dismiss it so summarily, but there are far more negative reactions to normal flu inoculations that just the 2 so far reported in the thousands of doses given.  Over-reaction to placate the masses.


----------



## GURPS

should I have included the sarcasm tag


----------



## RoseRed

Then there's this... THYVM!
Four trial volunteers of Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine develop Bell's Palsy, US FDA clarifies (republicworld.com)


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Then there's this... THYVM!
> Four trial volunteers of Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine develop Bell's Palsy, US FDA clarifies (republicworld.com)


The article is misleading.  I had Bells Palsy some 20 years ago, but I still have degraded motor and nerve functions in my face.  100% recovery is rare.

It's possible these people had a nerve dysfunction that looks like Bells caused by the vaccine.  I truly hope the people affected recover fully, knowing what it's like to live with.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> The article is misleading.  I had Bells Palsy some 20 years ago, but I still have degraded motor and nerve functions in my face.  100% recovery is rare.
> 
> It's possible these people had a nerve dysfunction that looks like Bells caused by the vaccine.  I truly hope the people affected recover fully, knowing what it's like to live with.


Well, I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Well, I'm not taking any chances.


Between the unknown effective antibody life and not knowing if I have a pre-disposition to a Bells recurrance, me either.  I'm doing fine sequestering.


----------



## kom526

I was in boot camp with a guy that got sling palsy at the rifle range. He ended up not qualifying on rifle during quals and had to re-qual the following week. It definitely sucked for him but he was a real try harder (in the bad sense) and it did not work to his advantage most of the time.


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> The article is misleading.  I had Bells Palsy some 20 years ago, but I still have degraded motor and nerve functions in my face.  100% recovery is rare.
> 
> It's possible these people had a nerve dysfunction that looks like Bells caused by the vaccine.  I truly hope the people affected recover fully, knowing what it's like to live with.



I had Bells and it took away the hearing in my left ear, The Doctors say that cannot happen, but it did, so they are full of stuff.
I have a friend and his wife, I just spoke to today and they tested positive for the Corona about 3 days ago.
I have been after them to go out to dinner but they refused and they have been staying home. The only place they have been was to Giant  for groceries. I asked them if they were very sick and they said they had sore throats and felt tired, but that was about the worst of it.
They are both in upper 70's.

Is that worth closing down business's for?


----------



## stgislander

Hijinx said:


> Is that worth closing down business's for?


Karen says yes.


----------



## stgislander

Just received the following from my hometown paper that Larry announced State issued Emergency Small Business Loans are forgiven.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> Just received the following from my hometown paper that Larry announced State issued Emergency Small Business Loans are forgiven.


Just seeing that on the news now.  Does that include PPP?


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Just seeing that on the news now.  Does that include PPP?


The article doesn't mention PPP.  It just says the $75M in emergency loans to small businesses.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> The article doesn't mention PPP.  It just says the $75M in emergency loans to small businesses.


Nothing I've read so far specifically says PPP, I just wasn't sure if PPP was considered a small business loan or something else.  Just trying to keep hopes alive for your Christmas bonus......


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Nothing I've read so far specifically says PPP, I just wasn't sure if PPP was considered a small business loan or something else.  Just trying to keep hopes alive for your Christmas bonus......


Thanks.  I'm glad someone is looking out for me.


----------



## GURPS

*In TX*, schools are open. Businesses are open. People can go for a walk.
*In CA*, not so much!
And then there's this...


----------



## Kyle

Did our resident Lefties catch the Rona?

Haven't seen their bull#### on the board for days.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> Did our resident Lefties catch the Rona?
> 
> Haven't seen their bull#### on the board for days.





I figured DJ cleaned house after the ' should I remove Pontificater ' thread 


and they have not slithered back yet ....... except MSally seems like Sapidus or Bacon


----------



## GURPS

*Democrat Governor Gives Up Church Shutdowns After Supreme Court Smacks Down Cuomo*



> After careful consideration and consultation with counsel, Colorado amended its public health order to ensure that it complied with the Court’s free exercise framework by removing all numerical capacity restrictions from houses of worship, no matter which level of the public health order dial applies in a particular county. Houses of worship remain categorized as critical businesses in Colorado — but now with no more, or different, restrictions than any other critical business.”


Of course, that last line gets to the heart of it. Freedom of worship is protected by the First Amendment. If you want to curtail that for any reason, not only do you need an extremely good reason, you better be able to show that no one else is getting preferential treatment. In other words, you shouldn’t be able to say Wal-Mart is allowed to have 50% capacity, but a church can only have 25%.

Yet, that is exactly what is happening in many parts of the country. John Roberts, who has conservative leanings,  but tends to be a coward about expressing them in cases with even a whiff of controversy, has been voting with the liberal justices on the issue. However, when Amy Coney Barrett joined the court, things changed. Andrew Cuomo, who had imposed 10-25 person limits on church attendance, lost his case in front of the court. That’s why Polis changed his policy, which should never have been in place in the first place.


----------



## kom526

stgislander said:


> Karen says yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153756


I don't know whether to laugh or weep at this response.


----------



## GURPS

*Los Angeles Surge Hospital That Treated COVID-19 Patients Now Appears To Be Site Of Full-Scale Hollywood Production*

The temporary state-funded hospital opened on the St. Vincent complex on April 13, three days after the bankruptcy judge approved the property’s sale to Soon-Shiong.

State officials said the pop-up facility was needed to secure additional beds to treat COVID-19 patients. Democratic Governor Gavin Newsom had said California would need 50,000 more beds to respond to what was to come. Called the Los Angeles Surge Hospital (LASH), it only admitted coronavirus patients who met certain criteria.

However, state officials closed LASH after just 39 days in operation and only treating 64 patients. Nine of them died.

Area hospitals were not overwhelmed, and the expected wave of sick people did not materialize. LASH never had more than 25 patients at a time and only grew to 63 beds, far short of its projected capacity of 266.

As The Times reported, “In time, the initial COVID-19 surge in Los Angeles County became more manageable,” and:



> _Operating costs for the surge hospital through May 31, according to the Governor’s Office of Emergency Services, were $21.5 million which covered medical treatments and physician salaries, as well as food services and the lease on the property._


----------



## kwillia

Numbers for our area, to help keep things in perspective:
St. Mary's population: 113,166
Calvert population:       93,279

11/15/20: St. Mary's 1,731 (total St. Mary's COVID deaths: 60)
11/15/20: Calvert 1,365 (total St. Mary's COVID deaths: 31)

12/11/20:  St. Mary's 2,608 (+877 over 25 days  - AVG 35 a day)
12/11/20   Calvert 1,822 (+457 over 25 days - AVG 18 a day)

St. Mary's increased by 13 deaths over 25 days (now at 73).
Calvert increased by 9 deaths over 25 days (now at 40 death).

Maryland 4,901 confirmed COVID19 deaths as of 12/11/2020:
Age   0 - 59 = 623 deaths
Age 60 - 69 = 770 deaths
Age      70+ = 3508 deaths

Coronavirus - Maryland Department of Health


----------



## Hijinx

kwillia said:


> Numbers for our area, to help keep things in perspective:
> St. Mary's population: 113,166
> Calvert population:       93,279
> 
> 11/15/20: St. Mary's 1,731 (total St. Mary's COVID deaths: 60)
> 11/15/20: Calvert 1,365 (total St. Mary's COVID deaths: 31)
> 
> 12/11/20:  St. Mary's 2,608 (+877 over 25 days  - AVG 35 a day)
> 12/11/20   Calvert 1,822 (+457 over 25 days - AVG 18 a day)
> 
> St. Mary's increased by 13 deaths over 25 days (now at 73).
> Calvert increased by 9 deaths over 25 days (now at 40 death).
> 
> Maryland 4,901 confirmed COVID19 deaths as of 12/11/2020:
> Age   0 - 59 = 623 deaths
> Age 60 - 69 = 770 deaths
> Age      70+ = 3508 deaths
> 
> Coronavirus - Maryland Department of Health


Looking at those figures to me proves the scam that these people died from the Virus.
A lady I know died last week, she was 104, she died in an assisted living facility.
Probably added to that Corona list.
Can't even go to the funeral now , It's down as Private.


----------



## kwillia

Hijinx said:


> Looking at those figures to me proves the scam that these people died from the Virus.
> A lady I know died last week, she was 104, she died in an assisted living facility.
> Probably added to that Corona list.
> Can't even go to the funeral now , It's down as Private.


Yes, we have major advances in medical science, however, the fact is the human body has a shelf-life and many factors are at play as to expiration date.  I have always been, and still am of the mindset anything over the age of 73 should be considered bonus years.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Thanks.  I'm glad someone is looking out for me.


I got yr back.


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Nothing I've read so far specifically says PPP, I just wasn't sure if PPP was considered a small business loan or something else.  Just trying to keep hopes alive for your Christmas bonus......


PPP and EIDL were Fed programs, not state.   Still waiting to see if Congress will convert the loans to grants like they've talked about.

We actually received a state small business assistance grant just this past week...had applied for it back in March and forgot all about it after that. It wasn't much but will keep me in Corona for a little longer.


----------



## GURPS

*CA Superior Court Smacks Down Newsom’s COVID-19 Restrictions On Catholic Church*


Pulskamp’s ruling took particular issue with the provisions of Newsom’s recent “Blueprint for a Safer Economy” and his “Regional Stay at Home Order,” asserting that such orders failed to treat houses of worship in a manner “equal to the favored class of entities,” which would include “big-box retail stores, grocery stores, home improvement stores, hotels, airports, train stations, bus stations, movie production houses, warehouses, factories, schools, and a lengthy list of additional businesses.”

Pulskamp also quoted a dissent from Justice Brett Kavanaugh in _South Bay United Pentecostal Church v. Newsom_, which was a precursor to _Roman Catholic Diocese of Brooklyn v. Cuomo_:


> _Assuming all of the same precautions are taken, why can someone safely walk down a grocery store aisle but not a pew? And why can someone safely interact with a brave deliverywoman but not with a stoic minister? The Church and its congregants simply want to be treated equally to comparable secular businesses. California already trusts its residents and any number of businesses to adhere to proper social distancing and hygiene practices. The State cannot “assume the worst when people go to worship but assume the best when people go to work or go about the rest of their daily lives in permitted social settings.”_


Noting that Newsom had “not convincingly established that the health risks associated with houses of worship would be any different than ‘essential businesses’ or ‘critical infrastructure,'” the court ruled that “Pending a full trial on the merits, Defendants, their agents, and representatives, are hereby enjoined from enforcing against Plaintiff the provisions of the Blueprint for a Safer Economy, the Regional Stay at Home Order, and all Covid-19 restrictions that fail to treat houses of worship equal to the favored class of entities [i.e., ‘essential businesses’].”


----------



## Hijinx

kwillia said:


> Yes, we have major advances in medical science, however, the fact is the human body has a shelf-life and many factors are at play as to expiration date.  I have always been, and still am of the mindset anything over the age of 73 should be considered bonus years.



I just looked it up yesterday, the average life span now is 78 years .
And I suppose if we look at that we must assume that some of those years are tempered with being on the downhill slide with various problems and ailments. Ailments that contribute to death by Corona.


----------



## Hijinx

Gilligan said:


> PPP and EIDL were Fed programs, not state.   Still waiting to see if Congress will convert the loans to grants like they've talked about.
> 
> We actually received a state small business assistance grant just this past week...had applied for it back in March and forgot all about it after that. It wasn't much but will keep me in Corona for a little longer.



I am not against the grants, but we wouldn't need them if it weren't for keeping things closed.
The answer is not grants it is opening up and going back to living , instead of hiding in our homes frightened of a flu.
 That being said where is the animal that is defecating all of this money?
Where is it coming from and how is it to be replaced?
All of these grants are eventually going to bear a great burden on the middle class (people who work) who actually fund everything funded in this and other countries.
We (and other countries) cannot continues to pass out what is basically welfare to people while we hide at home.
What is worse Corona or recession  for the next 10 years?


----------



## Gilligan

Hijinx said:


> I am not against the grants, but we wouldn't need them if it weren't for keeping things closed.
> The answer is not grants it is opening up and going back to living , instead of hiding in our homes frightened of a flu.
> That being said where is the animal that is defecating all of this money?
> Where is it coming from and how is it to be replaced?
> All of these grants are eventually going to bear a great burden on the middle class (people who work) who actually fund everything funded in this and other countries.
> We (and other countries) cannot continues to pass out what is basically welfare to people while we hide at home.
> What is worse Corona or recession  for the next 10 years?


It was availabile so I applied for it.  It did nothing to help us keep going....we shut down in March and didn’t reopen until June.  Our business isn’t affected by what MD does either.  It’s affected by what is happening in shipyards in Norway, UK, Taiwan etc.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> It was availabile so I applied for it.  It did nothing to help us keep going....we shut down in March and didn’t reopen until June.  Our business isn’t affected by what MD does either.  It’s affected by what is happening in shipyards in Norway, UK, Taiwan etc.


Or suppliers in CA and PA.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Or suppliers in CA and PA.


Them too.  And the way the curves are shooting up in both places, I’m expecting the worst soon.


----------



## GURPS

*Amazon's Employee Cafeterias Look an Awful Lot Like Indoor Dining*




Eating in an Amazon cafeteria is like protesting at a left-wing rally. The elites give a pass to both.   

In March, as Democrat leaders raced to close down the economy, a video made the rounds showing Amazon employees packed inside a cafeteria in New York City. The company has since taken efforts to enforce social distancing but, once again, why aren't restaurants allowed to do the same? 

In a shouting match on CNBC, Rick Santelli sparred with The New York Times' Andrew Ross Sorkin over the unfairness of the lockdowns. Santelli responded to Sorkin's assertions that "science" has determined the ability of the virus to spread at big-box retailers is different than in places such as restaurants and churches. 

"It’s not science!" Santelli responded. "Five-hundred people in a Lowe’s aren’t any safer than 150 people in a restaurant that holds 600. I don't believe it! Sorry, don't believe it, and I live in an area where there's a lot of restaurants that have fought back and they don't have any problems."


----------



## GURPS

*Anthony Fauci the humanist demands stay-at-home for Christ's birthday*


Once again, here comes the medical bureaucrat pulling the political strings to steal a cherished American right: that of free worship. Not all Americans, after all, are atheistic in bent like the good Dohktah Fauci, who confirmed to C-SPAN in 2015 that it was a “totally accurate” assessment that he considered himself a “humanist.” Some really see Christmas as a religious-based holiday; some really gather for celebration of Christ’s birthday.

And that would make Christmas a religious freedom matter.

But take out the Christ — as Fauci apparently does, and as so many on the secular side of America do — and Christmas get-togethers are still protected freedoms of assembly. In other words: Government has no right to impose restrictions — and is taking this coronavirus cause to extreme liberty and stretching the declared health emergencies for all their worth, for all their political power-grabbing worth.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

There is no flu. There are no other diseases. No other causes of sickness and death. There is only the Assumed-Suspected-Likely-Probable-Presumed Corona-Cooties. If you get sick, it’s the Assumed-Suspected-Likely-Probable-Presumed Corona-Cooties. If you get sick and die, it’s the Assumed-Suspected-Likely-Probable-Presumed Corona-Cooties.

It is a jealous virus, and there shall be no other viruses, no other causes of sickness or death, before it.

Christ died on the cross for this virus. Thou shan't celebrate it!


----------



## GURPS

*Coronavirus goal posts must not be allowed to shift again*


“Just because you get vaccinated with that second dose does not mean you should be participating in things like traveling in the middle of an out-of-control pandemic or that you’re liberated from masks,” Vin Gupta, an assistant professor at the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation, said on MSNBC. “Everything still applies until all of us hit the two-dose regimen, and we don’t think that’s going to happen until June/July.”
Similar warnings are starting to proliferate in the scaremongering news media.

Even now, many of the restrictions on activity are arbitrary, and often, the most sanctimonious leaders are the ones caught abusing their own draconian measures. Schools remain closed in much of the country despite a mountain of evidence showing that children have low odds of getting seriously ill or widely spreading the virus, and that remote learning is having a devastating impact on educational and emotional development, particularly among the least privileged.

To be clear, there is no doubt that we are now in a difficult stage of the pandemic, with outbreaks throughout the nation and a daily death toll of around 3,000 people. It is conceivable that we'll end up with a half-million COVID-19 deaths by the time vaccination has become widespread.

But we will be in a much different place a few months from now. Based on the commitments already made and the expected speed of distribution, it is anticipated that roughly 100 million members of the public will be able to be vaccinated in this country by the end of March. That should be more than enough to offer protection to the populations most vulnerable to COVID-19.


----------



## GURPS

*Covid-19 Mortality: A Matter of Vulnerability Among Nations Facing Limited Margins of Adaptation*


*Context:* The human development territories have been severely constrained under the Covid-19 pandemic. A common dynamics has been observed, but its propagation has not been homogeneous over each continent. We aimed at characterizing the non-viral parameters that were most associated with death rate.

*Methods:* We tested major indices from five domains (demography, public health, economy, politics, environment) and their potential associations with Covid-19 mortality during the first 8 months of 2020, through a Principal Component Analysis and a correlation matrix with a Pearson correlation test. Data of all countries, or states in federal countries, showing at least 10 fatality cases, were retrieved from official public sites. For countries that have not yet finished the first epidemic phase, a prospective model has been computed to provide options of death rates evolution.

*Results:* Higher Covid death rates are observed in the [25/65°] latitude and in the [−35/−125°] longitude ranges. The national criteria most associated with death rate are life expectancy and its slowdown, public health context (metabolic and non-communicable diseases (NCD) burden vs. infectious diseases prevalence), economy (growth national product, financial support), and environment (temperature, ultra-violet index). *Stringency of the measures settled to fight pandemia, including lockdown, did not appear to be linked with death rate.

Conclusion:* Countries that already experienced a stagnation or regression of life expectancy, with high income and NCD rates, had the highest price to pay. This burden was not alleviated by more stringent public decisions. Inherent factors have predetermined the Covid-19 mortality: understanding them may improve prevention strategies by increasing population resilience through better physical fitness and immunity.


----------



## GURPS

*2020: The Year We Let Ourselves Be Infantilised And Dehumanised*



			https://www.theblogmire.com/2020-the-year-we-let-ourselves-be-infantilised-and-dehumanised/
		



We have now had nearly *nine months of being treated like utter imbeciles.* A once great country with a once free people has been *reduced to the level of being governed by pathetic, childish slogans.* And for some reason we have allowed ourselves to be infantilised.
I am utterly baffled as to how people can have sat through some of these slogans being introduced without responding with howls of laughter.


> _*“Stay Alert. Control the Virus. Save Lives.”*_


What on earth is this actually supposed to mean?
*Stay Alert? For what?* Are we supposed to be on our guard for a virus that is approximately 120 nanometres, or around 1,000th the width of a human hair? Are we to carry an electron microscope around with us wherever we go, just in case? One of my favourite signs is an electronic one I sometimes see on my occasional drives into the office. On one day, it says, “Stay Alert. Control the Virus.” On another, it says, “Stay Alert. Watch out for Cyclists.” It should be noted that cyclists are considerably bigger than 120nm and even often wearing the kind of hi-vis jackets that coronaviruses refuse to wear.
*Control the Virus? Say what?* You mean they actually think we’re stupid enough to think they’re clever enough to devise schemes that can actually control those little invisible 120 nm virus particles that are in the air and on surfaces. Apparently so.

*Save Lives?* I am yet to hear a convincing argument as to how I and my family, not having any symptoms and thus not being infected by the virus, can possibly stop the spread of said virus that we don’t have by staying at home or wearing a piece of cloth over or respiratory passages, such that we save lives.


----------



## Hijinx

An old friend was in a nursing home, he died. Covid of course.
Now he was almost 90 years old, he wasn't in the nursing home because he liked it there, he had problems.
Now the Covid did take him out, it added tot he rest of his problems and he died.

He was placed in a bod bag, his family had to identify him by his picture, he was not embalmed he was put in a coffin and buried in a private ceremony. Is that any way to die? God help us when this is what we get for living a good life for 90 years.

Now I did not see this of course, it is what i have been told by family members. I couldn't see it . It wasn't allowed.. so I have to take their word.


----------



## GURPS

*Andrew Yang's 'Bar Code' Proof of Vaccination Idea Gets Demolished on Twitter*


----------



## Hijinx

That is the old way. The new modern way is to put a chip in you.
Like they do with dogs.
That way they can put your whole life in the chip and scan you everywhere.


----------



## GURPS

IMHO  a microchip is coming to verify your ID master database with all your information


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

__





						Trending Politics
					

Trump News, and Breaking News Updated 24/7




					trendingpolitics.com


----------



## GURPS

The only _demonstrable_ result of government-imposed COVID-19 lockdowns has been the destruction of national economies, the crippling of domestic and cultural life, the suffering and death of multitudes due to untreated prior medical conditions, and the drastic rise in suicide rates. The lockdowns themselves have seemed to do little to prevent the onset of the disease, hence one lockdown after another has led to no discernible effect—apart from the fact that the virus appears to strike primarily a designated older cohort of the population already suffering from comorbidities. A recent graph charting the effects of repeated lockdowns in the province of Ontario would appear to indicate that the lockdowns themselves are super-spreaders. Texas Tech professor Gilbert Berdine sums up: “After taking the unprecedented economic depression into account, history will likely judge these lockdowns to be the greatest policy error of this generation.”

The same applies, _mutatis mutandis_, to the mask mandate, somewhat less destructive but equally absurd. After touting home-made, cloth, and sundry other masks for six months, Canada’s Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and his Chief Public Health Officer Theresa Tam have discovered that Canadians should be wearing three-layer masks—a tacit admission that the single- and double-ply masks we have been wearing for all this time are patently inadequate. Apparently, no-ply also works, given that our Minister of Health Patty Hajdu was spotted at Toronto’s Pearson Airport unabashedly maskless and happily smiling, like her American counterparts Anthony Fauci at a baseball game and Governor Newsom of California at his favorite restaurant.

In fact, masks do not screen out (or keep in) viral microns averaging 100 nanometers in size; the weave of all masks, with the partial exception of the medical N-95, is far too large to repel the coronavirus particle, which varies between 60nm and 140nm. Further, masks may cause hypoxia and consequent immune deficiency through the ingestion of one’s own CO2. It gets worse. A 50-state-wide controlled study showed that there is no correlation between mask mandates and fewer cases. On the contrary, there is a reverse correlation: non-masking states and counties did better than their masking counterparts. There is no weeding around the graphic evidence. One wonders if CO2 -forced immunity depletion had something to do with this.









						Why Do We Continue to Follow Nonsensical COVID Rules?
					

COVID-19 lockdowns have caused far more harm than any good they might have done. It's time to stop following ridiculous rules.




					pjmedia.com


----------



## herb749

So I heard there's a report out that finds only 2% of covid positives have come from restaurants. If true, then the reason for shutting them down is to keep people from going out and staying home.

There needs to be one for markets & Walmart which are likely the biggest %.


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> There needs to be one for markets & Walmart which are likely the biggest %.


I'm sure that info is already available and it's just not being released.  In order to track restaurant infections, you also have to count other sources.  If they know that restaurants are 2%, pretty sure they know most of the rest of the %.


----------



## herb749

Sneakers said:


> I'm sure that info is already available and it's just not being released.  In order to track restaurant infections, you also have to count other sources.  If they know that restaurants are 2%, pretty sure they know most of the rest of the %.




They don't want us to know the markets %.


----------



## GURPS

*Rubio Accuses Dr. Fauci Of ‘Lying’ About Masks, ‘Distorting’ Herd Immunity Estimates*





Rubio posted the comments after Dr. Fauci appeared on CNN’s “State of the Union,” where he told anchor Dana Bash that the worst of the coronavirus pandemic is still yet to come.

Fauci, who recently turned 80, has been criticized for frequently changing his recommendations and projections since the pandemic began. The National Institute of Allery and Infectious Diseases director was an original member of the Trump administration’s White House Coronavirus Task Force, which formed in January. In the beginning, he significantly influenced the president’s response, public opinion, and mitigation policies on the national, state, and local levels. However, several media outlets tried to pit Fauci against President Donald J. Trump and, at times, reduced his expertise to politicized guesswork.

Earlier this month, Dr. Fauci accepted a job offer from Joe Biden to become his chief medical adviser.


----------



## GURPS

*Post-Christmas COVID-19 Panic Porn Echoes Joe Biden's 'Darkest Days' Rhetoric*


Once again, Fauci uses the word “cases” rather than positive tests, which is a terrible misclassification error that he continues to make. With the number of positive tests among people who never have symptoms, a reasonable person interested in informing the public would make a clear distinction. Fauci never does. A person interested in calming public anxiety would also talk about the improvements in treating ill patients with COVID-19. Oddly, this is never part of an appearance by Fauci.

Then, the _New York Post_ decided to back up these statements by taking a cue from a CNN report and advancing a phony milestone. Their headline declared: “One in 1,000 Americans have died from COVID-19.” *At worst, one in one thousand Americans has died with, not from, COVID-19. As recent CDC data shows, everything from suicides and car accidents to terminal cancer and stage-5 kidney failure is listed on death certificates that include COVID-19. Another study showed that 89% of those who died with COVID-19 in several New Jersey hospitals had a do-not-resuscitate order in place before testing positive.*

The _Post_ makes this assertion while at least two states are questioning these counts. In Washington, a think tank reviewed death certificates and estimated a 20% inflation rate. Lawmakers in Minnesota are saying their rates could be inflated by 40% after reviewing death certificates. It is not unreasonable to assume this is the case in almost every state, given the incentives to test for COVID-19 in hospitalized patients and the use of over-sensitive tests. It is long past time our reporting agencies should be distinguishing between dying from COVID-19 and with COVID-19. These are two very different things. As Minnesota State Senator Dr. Scott Jensen stated:



> “For 17 years, the CDC document that guides us as physicians to do death certificates has stood, but this year, we were told, through the Department of Health and the CDC, that the rules were changing if COVID-19 was involved.”
> “If it’s COVID-19, we’re told now it doesn’t matter if it was actually the diagnosis that caused death. If someone had it, they died of it,” he said.
> Jensen and Franson’s video comes after months of people across the country claiming their loved one’s death certificate listed the virus as the cause of death despite suffering from other ailments that would have caused death.


----------



## Hijinx

Faucci doesn't know what the hell he is doing.
He will make a great addition to Biden's staff. Most of them don't know what they are doing either, especially Biden.


----------



## GURPS

*Austin Mayor Announces New Restrictions On Restaurants; Texas AG: Try It And I’ll See You In Court*





“Your orders violate Governor Abbott’s Executive Order No. GA-32. You must rescind or modify the local orders immediately or face imminent legal action from the state,” Paxton wrote in a letter to Adler and Brown.

Abbott’s executive order “supersede any conflicting order issued by local officials in response to the COVID-19 disaster, but only to the extent that such a local order restricts services allowed by th[e] executive order,” Paxton continued, quoting from the executive order. “Again, you must immediately rescind or, at a minimum, modify your orders to fully comply with GA-32.”

Adler defended his actions limiting restaurant and bar business over the holiday on Tuesday.

“I don’t call this a curfew, because in my mind, that gives rise to a lot of things that are much broader than the order we have here. We are not restricting people’s movements, their ability to be able to travel around, their ability to go to the drug store or the grocery store if you’re out at night,” Adler said, according to KXAN. “So I think what is more descriptive is, kind of just the modification of operations for restaurants; I think that’s probably the most apt description.”


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci's 'noble lies' catch up to him*



This is the situation in which Dr. Anthony Fauci, one of the leading experts on the White House coronavirus task force, currently finds himself. Having admitted that he subtly shifted the goal posts on coronavirus guidance, Fauci owes the public an apology.

Florida Sen. Marco Rubio is one of the only political leaders willing to demand he do so. He has come under a good deal of criticism over the past week for calling out Fauci’s deception, but he makes a good point: Many of our elites, Fauci included, feel comfortable misleading or sharing only part of the truth with people because they think of themselves as the only ones capable of understanding our present crisis.

Fauci admitted as much in a recent interview with the _New York Times_. He confessed that he knowingly downplayed the percentage of people who would need to be vaccinated in order for the United States to reach herd immunity, and then he raised that number only because of a “gut feeling that the country is finally ready to hear what he really thinks,” the _New York Times_ reported.

This is not the first time Fauci has been caught in his own web. He was one of the most prominent health experts to discourage people from wearing face coverings toward the beginning of the outbreak, even though the available data confirmed masks would help prevent COVID-19 carriers from spreading the virus. A few months later, after many states began mandating masks in public, Fauci acknowledged that he knowingly misled the public because the experts “were concerned that it was at a time when personal protective equipment, including the N95 masks and the surgical masks, were in very short supply.”

The same goes for Fauci’s many predictions about when normal life might return. Back in the spring, he was hopeful that some semblance of normalcy would return in the fall. In July, he predicted that everyday life would not be able to pick back up for “a year or so.” And now, he’s estimating that people will still be wearing masks and social distancing well into 2021. It seems that with every passing month, Fauci pushes the goal posts back just a bit further.


----------



## phreddyp

GURPS said:


> *Fauci's 'noble lies' catch up to him*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the situation in which Dr. Anthony Fauci, one of the leading experts on the White House coronavirus task force, currently finds himself. Having admitted that he subtly shifted the goal posts on coronavirus guidance, Fauci owes the public an apology.
> 
> Florida Sen. Marco Rubio is one of the only political leaders willing to demand he do so. He has come under a good deal of criticism over the past week for calling out Fauci’s deception, but he makes a good point: Many of our elites, Fauci included, feel comfortable misleading or sharing only part of the truth with people because they think of themselves as the only ones capable of understanding our present crisis.
> 
> Fauci admitted as much in a recent interview with the _New York Times_. He confessed that he knowingly downplayed the percentage of people who would need to be vaccinated in order for the United States to reach herd immunity, and then he raised that number only because of a “gut feeling that the country is finally ready to hear what he really thinks,” the _New York Times_ reported.
> 
> This is not the first time Fauci has been caught in his own web. He was one of the most prominent health experts to discourage people from wearing face coverings toward the beginning of the outbreak, even though the available data confirmed masks would help prevent COVID-19 carriers from spreading the virus. A few months later, after many states began mandating masks in public, Fauci acknowledged that he knowingly misled the public because the experts “were concerned that it was at a time when personal protective equipment, including the N95 masks and the surgical masks, were in very short supply.”
> 
> The same goes for Fauci’s many predictions about when normal life might return. Back in the spring, he was hopeful that some semblance of normalcy would return in the fall. In July, he predicted that everyday life would not be able to pick back up for “a year or so.” And now, he’s estimating that people will still be wearing masks and social distancing well into 2021. It seems that with every passing month, Fauci pushes the goal posts back just a bit further.


Fauci has been doing nothing more than throwing out SWAG'S since the beginning of this debacle , basically throwing guesses up against the wall to see what sticks . The man is a turd with a following, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## GURPS

yeah enough of this

' follow the science '

Covid is the New Climate Changhe Religion


----------



## herb749

phreddyp said:


> Fauci has been doing nothing more than throwing out SWAG'S since the beginning of this debacle , basically throwing guesses up against the wall to see what sticks . The man is a turd with a following, nothing more and nothing less.




Yep, follow those scientific wild ass guesses. All those that have been saying it don't care about how much it changes.


----------



## Hijinx

Let me ask a question.

If the Corona Virus Vaccine is so good why doesn't the Government say that after you get the vaccine you no longer have to wear a mask.?
It seems to me that alone would talk a lot of people in to getting the vaccine.


----------



## Sneakers

The vaccine doesn't make effective antibodies for at least 2 weeks.  After that, they are claiming that enough people need to be vaccinated to achieve herd immunity, and masks are still needed until that happens.


----------



## GURPS

but its only good for 3 months


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> but its only good for 3 months


Everything I've read says it's good for _at least_ 3 months, but the data beyond that isn't formed.  They really have no idea how long the antibodies will be present from either natural or vaccine antibodies.

Even a dummy can see the futility in trying to vaccinate the entire populous which will take longer than 3 months, with a vaccine that is only good for 3.  The manufacturers probably expect the antibody life to be longer than 3 months.


----------



## herb749

I'll give them a month or 2 after Biden has been in office, maybe Spring. There will be enough people vaccinated that people will stop dying from it. The daily tote chart will disappear and we will be back to normal, with of course the doomsayers and climate changers will be still speaking out.


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> Everything I've read says it's good for _at least_ 3 months, but the data beyond that isn't formed.  They really have no idea how long the antibodies will be present from either natural or vaccine antibodies.
> 
> Even a dummy can see the futility in trying to vaccinate the entire populous which will take longer than 3 months, with a vaccine that is only good for 3.  The manufacturers probably expect the antibody life to be longer than 3 months.



It sure must be nice for the companies making it. They get rich off a vaccination that lasts 3 months ,and then does everyone get another shot to last them another 3 months. I have friends that had the Corona and they told them they were safe for 3 months. WTF is this 3 months thing and does anyone actually believe that these people know WTF they are talking about?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Democrat Who Recently Tested Positive for COVID Votes on House Floor*



Moore claimed Sunday afternoon that she was medically cleared to travel and get back to work. However, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommends at least a 10-day quarantine for those who test positive but remain asymptomatic. For those who test positive and have symptoms, the CDC says you’re not safe to be around others unless it’s been:


10 days since symptoms first appeared* and*
24 hours with no fever without the use of fever-reducing medications *and*
Other symptoms of COVID-19 are improving
Three other members who tested negative but were inside their quarantine windows were also still allowed to vote. Special arrangements were made to enable them to vote.


----------



## GURPS

*L.A. Sheriffs Detain 900 for Heinous Crime of New Year's Eve Partying*



*The L.A. KGB Wants YOU*
There was so much to hate about last year that I could probably do a “1000 Worst Things About 2020” list post and it wouldn’t come close to being comprehensive. One of the more disturbing aspects of this dystopian psychodrama that has been playing out is the frothing, almost sexually frenzied glee with which government officials at all levels have approached the imposition and enforcement of garbage “safety rules.” They don’t try to hide it. They’re even coming up with creepy names like the “L.A. County Sheriff Department’s Superspreader Task Force.”

Foxla.com:



> The LA County Sheriff Department’s Superspreader Task Force shut down at least five New Year’s Eve parties across the county, resulting in at leatst 900 people being detained, 90 arrests and/or citations, and the recovery of at least six guns.


Don’t you just feel safer already?

Bear in mind that California — and L.A. County in particular — has had perhaps the most consistently onerous lockdowns, curfews, and stay-at-home orders since last April yet the state is the biggest raging COVID infection hotspot in the United States right now. If lockdowns and stay-at-home orders worked _at all,_ the Golden State should be one of the safest places in America.

There is a very real possibility that most of the officers involved with this East Berlin Stasi Reboot  Superspreader Task Force don’t want to be. Most cops aren’t enjoying being deployed as the bad guys by tyrannical bureaucrats. They’re merely doing what they have to do in order to hang onto their jobs in these increasingly Orwellian times.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *L.A. Sheriffs Detain 900 for Heinous Crime of New Year's Eve Partying*
> 
> 
> 
> *The L.A. KGB Wants YOU*
> There was so much to hate about last year that I could probably do a “1000 Worst Things About 2020” list post and it wouldn’t come close to being comprehensive. One of the more disturbing aspects of this dystopian psychodrama that has been playing out is the frothing, almost sexually frenzied glee with which government officials at all levels have approached the imposition and enforcement of garbage “safety rules.” They don’t try to hide it. They’re even coming up with creepy names like the “L.A. County Sheriff Department’s Superspreader Task Force.”
> 
> Foxla.com:
> 
> 
> Don’t you just feel safer already?
> 
> Bear in mind that California — and L.A. County in particular — has had perhaps the most consistently onerous lockdowns, curfews, and stay-at-home orders since last April yet the state is the biggest raging COVID infection hotspot in the United States right now. If lockdowns and stay-at-home orders worked _at all,_ the Golden State should be one of the safest places in America.
> 
> There is a very real possibility that most of the officers involved with this East Berlin Stasi Reboot  Superspreader Task Force don’t want to be. Most cops aren’t enjoying being deployed as the bad guys by tyrannical bureaucrats. They’re merely doing what they have to do in order to hang onto their jobs in these increasingly Orwellian times.



Exactly what I have said all along when people say the police will not confiscate guns.
They do what they are told or they look for another job.
They have families they will confiscate if told to do so..
Sadly some of them won't go home that night.


----------



## herb749

If you follow the news there are no democrats with covid, only republicans. At least that's all the media reports on.


----------



## TPD

Hospitalizations in Florida where there is NO lockdown and NO mask mandate is similar to the 2018 flu season.

https://www.theblaze.com/op-ed/horo...same-hospitalization-level-as-2018-flu-season


----------



## bigough13

Study done that shows areas with mask mandates have MORE cases than areas without


----------



## Kyle

Bruce Willis admits to 'error in judgment' after not wearing mask inside Los Angeles Rite Aid
					

Bruce Willis is speaking out after he was asked to leave a Rite Aid in Los Angeles for not wearing a mask.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TPD

Kyle said:


> Bruce Willis admits to 'error in judgment' after not wearing mask inside Los Angeles Rite Aid
> 
> 
> Bruce Willis is speaking out after he was asked to leave a Rite Aid in Los Angeles for not wearing a mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I knew he would cave in and apologize.  Stand up people!


----------



## GURPS

*Los Angeles Public School Students Must Get COVID-19 Vaccine When Offered To Return*


When COVID-19 vaccines become available for children, students enrolled in the Los Angeles Unified School District must be inoculated before returning to the classroom, Superintendent Austin Beutner said earlier this week.

Beutner revealed the policy during a virtual question-and-answer session with students in a pre-recording briefing.


According to the Los Angeles Times, Beutner said the requirement would be “no different than students who are vaccinated for measles or mumps,” comparing the policy to people who “are tested for tuberculosis before they come on campus.”

“That’s the best way we know to keep all on a campus safe,” he said, adding: “Families will always have the option for a child to stay in online learning and therefore not be on the campus.”


----------



## herb749

Starting Monday, vaccines are being made available to all K-12 teachers in MD. But the teacher's union president says its still not enough to open up schools for teaching. 

Nothing will ever be enough for this bunch. They are enjoying sitting at home collecting their pay for doing half the job.


----------



## Tech

Seven with COVID-19 owe lives to woman, 20, who smelled smoke from early-morning fire
					

Three people who lost their sense of smell to COVID-19 may owe their lives to a fourth family member, a 20-year-old woman who doesn’t have the virus and smelled the smoke from an early-morning fire.




					www.kwtx.com
				




Three Wuhan deaths averted.


----------



## GURPS

*California's Vaccine Distribution Is a Massive Clusterfark*


According to the _San Francisco Chronicle_, there are 2 million doses of the coronavirus vaccine sitting in cold storage units across the state of California. But the rate of vaccinations has slowed to a crawl and Governor Gavin Newsom suddenly changed the eligibility requirements for citizens to get a vaccine. Counties are crying for more vaccine while many frontline health care workers remain unvaccinated.

“How can California simultaneously have not enough vaccine to meet demand while so many doses remain unused?” asks the _Chronicle. _There’s enough blame to go around but the answer lies in the inherent inefficiency of government at all levels.



> California has one of the lowest rates of vaccine administration in the country, with only a third of the 3 million doses delivered to the state actually being given so far — leaving 2 million doses apparently stored in freezers and awaiting recipients. But even with those doses in storage, county officials and health care providers say they’re scrambling to procure more.


----------



## GURPS

*Church Deacon Arrested For Outdoor Worship Service Discusses Victory Against Idaho*


After four months, during which Rench was represented by legal counsel for the Thomas More Society, the city motioned to dismiss the case against him and the county magistrate judge tossed it without comment on Jan. 9. In a press release issued the day before, the city conceded that the actions of those arrested at the psalm sing “could be argued to be included as such expressive and associative activities” that are protected constitutionally.

“The city of Moscow, Idaho, appears to have been so anxious to make an example of Christ Church’s opposition to their desired COVID restrictions that they failed to follow the mandatory exemptions articulated in their own laws,” Thomas More Society special counsel Michael Jacques said in a statement provided to The Daily Wire.

Despite being vindicated, Rench said he remains “frustrated.”

“[T]he city council at no point has communicated or apologized,” Rench said. “The mayor hasn’t called me; the chief of police hasn’t called me. The judge agreed that I was wrongfully arrested and I was in conformity even with their own resolution and I got arrested.” Neither the mayor nor the police chief of Moscow responded to The Daily Wire’s request for comment.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *California's Vaccine Distribution Is a Massive Clusterfark*
> 
> 
> According to the _San Francisco Chronicle_, there are 2 million doses of the coronavirus vaccine sitting in cold storage units across the state of California. But the rate of vaccinations has slowed to a crawl and Governor Gavin Newsom suddenly changed the eligibility requirements for citizens to get a vaccine. Counties are crying for more vaccine while many frontline health care workers remain unvaccinated.
> 
> “How can California simultaneously have not enough vaccine to meet demand while so many doses remain unused?” asks the _Chronicle. _There’s enough blame to go around but the answer lies in the inherent inefficiency of government at all levels.




I did see a report on the Sunday news about govt people jumping the line for vaccinations and complaints about others not eligible yet getting theirs.


----------



## Sneakers

herb749 said:


> I did see a report on the Sunday news about govt people jumping the line for vaccinations and complaints about others not eligible yet getting theirs.


That's happening all over.  Saw a report, don't remember what state, where thousands who where not eligible were on line anyway, and it got to the point where they just vaccinated anyone on line regardless, better to vaccinate as many as possible.  They've since upped the proof requirements, ID required.


----------



## my-thyme

If there's a vaccine with my name on it, they are welcome to pass it along to someone else.


----------



## herb749

I did see a report that Johnson & Johnson is readying a vaccine that requires normal refrigeration and only one shot. I can wait on that one. Don't need to be stuck twice.


----------



## GURPS

*The WHO Finally Updates Its COVID-19 Testing Policy... 1 Hour After Biden's Inauguration*


I’ve been saying it for months. In fact, I documented it on October 27, 2020, for posterity. As soon as Joe Biden became president, the narrative on COVID-19 would change. Today, the World Health Organization (WHO) proved me right.

[clip]

*In August of last year, The New York Times published an article stating that as many as 90% of COVID-19 tests in three states were not indicative of active illness. In other words, they were picking up viral debris incapable of causing infection or being transmitted because the cycle threshold (Ct) of the PCR testing amplified the sample too many times.*

[clip]

Shortly before the _New York Times_ article was published, the CDC revised its COVID-19 test recommendations, saying that only syptomatic patients should be tested. The media went insane, and Dr. Fauci went all over television saying he was not part of the decision to change the testing standards:



> “I am concerned about the interpretation of these recommendations and worried it will give people the incorrect assumption that asymptomatic spread is not of great concern. In fact it is.”



So, of course, the Mendacious Midget™ had spoken, and the guidelines went back to testing everyone, all the time, with an oversensitive test. The idea that asymptomatic spread was a concern as of August was just one of many lies Dr. Fauci told. At the beginning of the pandemic in late January, he said:



> The one thing historically that people need to realize is that even if there is some asymptomatic transmission, in all the history of respiratory borne viruses of any type, asymptomatic transmission has never been the driver of outbreaks. The driver of outbreaks is always a symptomatic person. Even if there is a rare asymptomatic person that might transmit, an epidemic is not driven by asymptomatic carriers.



There is not a single study or meta-analysis that differs from Fauci’s original assessment.

Today, within an hour of Joe Biden being inaugurated and signing an executive order mandating masks on all federal property, the WHO sent out a notice to lab professionals using the PCR test. It said:



> WHO guidance Diagnostic testing for SARS-CoV-2 states that careful interpretation of weak positive results is needed (_1_). The cycle threshold (Ct) needed to detect virus is inversely proportional to the patient’s viral load. Where test results do not correspond with the clinical presentation, a new specimen should be taken and retested using the same or different NAT technology.




*This translates to “in the absence of symptoms, a high Ct value means you are highly unlikely to become ill or get anyone else sick in the absence of very recent exposure to an infected person.” Dr. Fauci knew this in July when he said that tests with a Ct above 35 were likely picking up viral debris or dead virus. Even at a Ct of 35, the incidence of virus samples that could replicate is very low, according to Jaafar et al. The only state I know that requires reporting the Ct with every test is Florida, which started this policy in December.*


[clip]

*What I have referred to as the “casedemic” since September will be magically solved just in time for Joe Biden to look like a hero. For doing absolutely nothing. Do not tell me there is not a politicized deep state in our health agencies. Do not ever tell me I need to listen to Dr. Anthony Fauci again. And every business owner who has been ruined because of lockdowns due to a high number of “cases” should be livid. Any parent whose child has lost a year of school should be furious.*

None of this was for your health. It was to get rid of Orange Man Bad.


----------



## herb749

Its why there will be a significant drop in test positives. It will of course be noted the drop came after the holiday period was over. Just as states are opening up you will not see jumps in cases which you did when other states decided to last fall. It will come down to how they are counted.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Its why there will be a significant drop in test positives. It will of course be noted the drop came after the holiday period was over. Just as states are opening up you will not see jumps in cases which you did when other states decided to last fall. It will come down to how they are counted.



That's how it went up.


----------



## GURPS

*REPORT: CDC Apparently Changed COVID Criteria That Inflated Fatalities 10-Fold (2/2)*


For some strange reason, the CDC decided that COVID-19 alone among all mortal perils was to get its own unique method of accounting devised especially for it.

And what do you know?

As an outfit called _Children’s Health_ _Defense_ (CHD) noted way back in July, these new criteria for diagnosing COVID-19 and listing it on death certificates turn out to so preposterously lose that they were bound to create a massive but wholly illusory increase in the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths than would have been reported had this new disease which the CDC so successfully raised funds on not been given this exceedingly strange special treatment.

Consider the COVID-19 clinical diagnostic criteria the CDC issued in April:



> (i) At least two of the following symptoms: fever (measured or subjective), chills, rigors, myalgia, headache, sore throat, new olfactory and taste disorder(s)
> OR
> (ii) At least one of the following symptoms: cough, shortness of breath, or difficulty breathing
> OR
> (iii) Severe respiratory illness with at least one of the following:
> 
> Clinical or radiographic evidence of pneumonia, OR
> Acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS).
> AND
> No alternative more likely diagnosis


Now if you go through that list quickly, it may seem perfectly fine.

However, if you look more carefully you’ll notice that either (i), (ii), or (iii) is by _itself_ sufficient to satisfy the CDC’s clinical criteria and that any single item in (ii) is also sufficient. Hence—just as the Children’s Health Defense reports—all it takes to get diagnosed with COVID-19 is a cough!


Moreover, almost unbelievably, the March CDC guidelines for filling out death certificates, which were composed in a Q&A format, state:



> Q: Should “COVID-19” be reported on the death certificate only with a confirmed test?
> A: COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Super Timing: Midwest State Lifts All Mask Requirements, Gathering Restrictions*

Republican Gov. Kim Reynolds on Friday lifted COVID-19 restrictions  .......  

“I strongly encourage that all businesses or other employers remaining open with in-person operations take reasonable measures under the circumstances of each establishment to ensure the health of employees, patrons and members of the public, including social distancing practices, increased hygiene practices, and other public health measures to reduce the risk of transmission of COVID-19,” the proclamation said, according to KCCI-TV in Des Moines.

[clip]

But Lina Tucker Reinders, executive director of the Iowa Public Health Association, said she thinks the restrictions are being lifted too early.

“I don’t think it’s a good idea, to put it bluntly,” she said, according to the Register. “We’re not out of the pandemic yet.”

But Lina Tucker Reinders, executive director of the Iowa Public Health Association, told the paper that Reynolds’ move is premature.

“I don’t think it’s a good idea, to put it bluntly,” she said. “We’re not out of the pandemic yet.”

[clip]

U.S. Rep. Cindy Axne, the only Democratic member of Iowa’s congressional delegation, said the governor’s new order is “short-sighted, ill-conceived, and dangerous.”





ah that explains the opposition ..... the Gov is a R


----------



## GURPS

However, if you talk about ivermectin, it appears you will be. Jonathan Turley, a law professor at Georgetown University, noted the following on his blog:



> YouTube removed two videos from a December 8th hearing before the Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs. It featured Kory who discussed the use of Ivermectin as a potential treatment for Covid-19, particularly in the early stages. It is a drug that treats tropical diseases caused by parasites. Kory was calling for a review by the National Institutes of Health on trials for the drug. Ultimately, it does appear that the NIH did change the status of the drug.





> Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) has said that the videos were blocked on his account, including Kory’s testimony. The Federalist maintained that YouTube removed the videos to the platform’s COVID-19 Medical Misinformation Policy. That policy stipulates that anything which goes against “local health authorities’ or the World Health Organization’s (WHO) medical information about COVID-19” will be removed.



Turley’s concern is free speech, as he discusses the increasing calls for censorship in the remainder of the post. The other significant problem is medical knowledge. Doctors can legally prescribe approved drugs off-label, especially medicines such as ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) that have been in use for decades and boast excellent safety profiles. HCQ is one of the few medications deemed safe for pregnant women and had another positive observational study regarding outpatient use. Yet Dr. Zev Zelenko was suspended from Twitter for talking about it.


*Why Are Inexpensive, Generic Outpatient COVID-19 Treatments Being Suppressed?*


----------



## GURPS

“….Even after you’re vaccinated, social distancing, wearing masks are going to be essential. We’ll need to keep communicating about that through health and medical experts,” she said in her reply.

Alexander followed up, saying, “What do you say to those folks….who say they don’t believe that 450,000 Americans have died of coronavirus. At the end of today, we need everybody on board to beat this virus. What do you tell them?”

“We know statistically,” Psaki said, “…that if Americans wore a mask for 100 days, 50,000 lives would be saved. We know it’s not going to be overnight, but we’re going to continue to communicate about it in a non-political way and a factual way so that Americans can take steps to save themselves.”










						White House Press Secretary: After Vaccine, You Keep Wearing Mask
					

Jen Psaki insisted people should continue to shelter-in-place and wear masks at all times even after herd immunity has been achieved through vaccines.




					thefederalist.com
				





you don't know sht statistically


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

_“The most terrifying force of death comes from the hands of ‘Men who wanted to be left Alone’.
They try, so very hard to mind their own business and provide for themselves and those they love.
They resist every impulse to fight back, knowing the forced and permanent change of life that will come from it.
They know the moment they fight back, the lives as they have lived them, are over.
The moment the ‘Men who wanted to be left Alone’ are forced to fight back, it is a small form of suicide. They are literally killing off who they used to be.
Which is why, when forced to take up violence, these ‘Men who wanted to be left Alone’, fight with unholy vengeance against those who murdered their former lives.
They fight with raw hate, and a drive that cannot be fathomed by those who are merely play-acting at politics and terror.
TRUE TERROR will arrive at the Left’s door, and they will cry, scream, and beg for mercy, but it will fall upon deaf ears.”_









						A STRANGE GAME (PART TWO)
					

In Part One of this article I laid out the dire situation we find ourselves facing, as the illegitimate Biden administration inflicts the coup de grace to our dying empire of debt. I will now provi…



					www.theburningplatform.com


----------



## stgislander

Why did that make me think of the Battle of King's Mountain.


----------



## GURPS

*The Florida Covid ‘Whistleblower’ Becomes the Left's Latest Fallen Hero*


This was just a perfect scenario that would expose a state doing well with its pandemic response and served as a chance to undermine a GOP governor. It was all too good to be true, but our modern day media is incapable of laying off such a rich tale. Our national fact delivery experts were not interested in noting that none of the Rebekah Jones details were accurate.

*For starters she is not a scientist. Jones has a degree in geography, and her education is why she was tabbed to operate the portal, as it involves compiling statistics from various locations into a functional data set. She is also not a "doctor" as some have reported, not even in the Jill Biden sense of the title. While she was studying to get her PhD from Florida State University, she became suspended and dismissed.

The removal from the state pandemic team marks the third time Jones has been fired and had criminal charges brought against her for her actions. In 2016 she was arrested as a staff member at LSU. At FSU she was involved in an affair with a student, leading to a restraining order and a number of charges, including cyberstalking and sexual harassment. Now she is facing hacking charges and probable illegal possession of government data.*

In the time when Jones was a media star she was credited with building the state’s Covid-19 database. This is quite a stretch of the description. The web portal was actually the framework developed at Johns Hopkins University. Jones did not build this from scratch but used it to create the state Covid reporting network, her prescribed task as geographic information systems manager. This title is rather key in disrupting her last claim -- that she had been instructed to falsify data in this system.


----------



## GURPS

In an interview with CBS News this week, President Joe Biden hinted at some of these concerns, saying it would be “very difficult” to reach herd immunity—a population-wide resistance to the virus—“much before the end of the summer” with the current daily rate of approximately 1.3 million vaccine doses. Other top officials working on the federal government’s COVID-19 response say the unease about vaccine supply long term and the impact on herd immunity, and have begun to explore ways to expand U.S. manufacturing capacity, potentially through new partnerships with outside pharmaceutical firms.


Beyond supply issues, though, top health officials say they are increasingly worried about the United Kingdom and South African COVID-19 variants, the likelihood that more variants will emerge in the coming months, and the possibility that those variants will evade the vaccines. There is some evidence to suggest that both the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines protect against the B117 United Kingdom variant, though a recent study shows a new mutation could make the vaccines less effective. Data gathered by the Novavax and Johnson and Johnson clinical trials in South Africa suggest their vaccines are less effective against the variant spreading rapidly in the country. And South Africa recently said it was halting the rollout of the AstraZeneca vaccine because evidence from clinical trials suggested the vaccine did not work well against the variant.

Together, the recent data has alarmed health officials in the Biden administration who are now raising questions about what more can be done to not only shorten the herd immunity timeline—not just to return Americans to some sort of normalcy but also to ensure the country does not experience another surge in COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths. Officials have spent the last several days discussing ways to ramp up genome sequencing to track variants and how to push out the message that Americans need to more closely follow public health guidelines to reduce transmission as B117 variant cases begin to increase.



			Biden Team Fears: No COVID Herd Immunity Until Thanksgiving


----------



## Sneakers

No herd immunity until next Thanksgiving.  And then we're into the next round of winter virus, so masks still required.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Died from’ or ‘died with’ COVID-19? We need a transparent approach to counting coronavirus deaths*


The COVID-19 death toll is reported every day by state and federal governments. These numbers are often used, alongside case numbers, to assess how public health policies are faring in controlling the pandemic, and to gauge the success of various drugs or interventions.

There’s been confusion, however, over whether reported death statistics reflect those who’ve died _from_ COVID-19, or those who’ve died _with_ the virus. Often it’s hard for medical practitioners to determine which of these categories a death falls into.

But the COVID-19 death toll publicised daily on Australian state and territory government websites and reported to the press does not differentiate between the two. It includes all people who’ve died with SARS-CoV-2 (the virus that causes COVID-19) in their body. It’s unclear if the federal government currently makes this distinction or not.

Lumping these statistics together makes it hard for the public to understand the true impact of the virus. Clarifying what’s being counted as a COVID-19 death is necessary for understanding the impact of the virus, and for informing public health and clinical responses to the pandemic. If we know who is susceptible to dying _with_ COVID-19 because of pre-existing conditions, public health responses could more effectively target and protect potentially vulnerable people and communities.


----------



## GURPS

*Socialist 'Lancet' Study Says 40 Percent of COVID Deaths in U.S. 'Unnecessary'*


A socialist critique of American society, American politics, American social policy, American wealth inequalities, American racial disparities, and most of all, the American health care system in The _Lancet_ theorizes that 40 percent of deaths related to COVID-19 were “unnecessary.”


The surprising thing is that it’s probably all true — at least, from the point of view of a socialist. The upshot of the study is that America doesn’t spend enough money on the poor, we aren’t nice to people of color, there are too many filthy rich people, and we have allowed this decline over the last 40 years which has led to a reduced life span and all kinds of health problems we shouldn’t have — because we don’t spend enough public money on healthcare.

Because no socialist countries are having any of these problems, right?

Their critique of Trump’s response to the crisis leaves a lot out, but is generally accurate.

Yahoo News:


> “Instead of galvanizing the US populace to fight the pandemic, President Trump publicly dismissed its threat (despite privately acknowledging it), discouraged action as infection spread, and eschewed international cooperation,” read the report. “His refusal to develop a national strategy worsened shortages of personal protective equipment and diagnostic tests. President Trump politicized mask-wearing and school reopenings and convened indoor events attended by thousands, where masks were discouraged and physical distancing was impossible.”







Except:


Deaths are over counted / categorized as Covid
an additional 400,000 people did not die last year. the Covid Deaths came from other sources ... people that would have othewise died from something else are being counted as Covid Deaths - Cancer, Heart Attacks, Diabetes, High Blood Pressure ... etc


----------



## Hijinx

Trump knew and still knows that we cannot survive as a country with people hiding in their homes.
Covid or no Covid we have to live our lives and go back to work.
No way can we just keep printing money and handing it out. It's like half of this country being on welfare.


----------



## GURPS

In addition to his previous failed predictions, such as claiming that there was no reason to believe COVID vaccine production and distribution could “occur quickly,” Osterholm also has a history of flip-flopping his position on lockdowns.

In March, Osterholm wrote a piece for the Washington Post arguing against lockdowns, citing the need for children to be in school and people to return to work. In the same article, he claimed that COVID-19 would only “go away” with the development of a vaccine or herd immunity, neither of which he believed would “occur quickly.” The development of the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines have since proven that belief to be false.

Months later, Osterholm had a sudden change of heart and began publicly calling for strong, government lockdowns and stay-at-home orders. The doctor also often praised Europe’s lockdown model, claiming that the virus was “largely contained” there without acknowledging the fact that many European countries were experiencing severe case spikes in a second round of coronavirus outbreaks.

*Osterholm’s recent targeting of the Sunshine State in late 2020 to fit into the narrative constructed by corporate media outlets, which often focused on shaming GOP-led states for reopening during a pandemic instead of reporting on blue states still under strict lockdowns that were suffering higher case and death counts.*









Top Biden COVID Adviser Wrong About Spiking COVID-19 Numbers (Again)


----------



## GURPS

A Day In The Life Of A Brewery Being Crushed By LA’s Ever-Shifting COVID Rules 

Inspectors “who apparently don’t have a clue about what the rules are… seem to be a trend,” Bart says. “Several months ago we got a visit from a different inspector who insisted that once a customer paid for a meal and got their glass of beer, if they ultimately wanted another glass of beer, they would need to purchase another meal. Again, why in the hell is the country sending out people who don’t have a clue what the rules are?”
Chhabra’s supervisor that day, Patrick Chun, has since spoken with both Moran and Bart Avery. He apologized “for the miscommunication,” and listened to their struggles with the ever-changing regulations. Neither Moran nor Avery, however, is confident anything will change. This new normal has gone on for nearly a year already, and the Department of Health did not respond to an email requesting comment.

“We have been decimated by the crazy mandates, shutdowns, re-openings, shutdowns, et cetera from our governor and from the Los Angeles County folks. The craziest mandate was from several months, the county mandated that customers needed to make reservations at breweries — the only ones targeted — 24 hours in advance. People normally go spontaneously to breweries, so that was ridiculously out of touch with reality. I called a contact I have in Los Angeles County Supervisor Barger’s office and asked if the 24-hour reservation mandate could be lifted because it was unworkable. I was told by this person to just ignore it. What the h-ll?”


----------



## GURPS

*‘This Is All Political’: DeSantis Slams Biden For Allegedly Allowing Illegal Aliens Into U.S. Without COVID Test While Considering Domestic Travel Restrictions*

Florida Governor Ron DeSantis (R) slammed President Joe Biden during an interview on Sunday for allegedly allowing illegal aliens to enter the U.S. without being screened for COVID-19 while reportedly considering implementing domestic travel restrictions between states.

DeSantis said that potential domestic travel restrictions placed on Florida by the Biden administration would amount to a “political attack against Florida” and “would be unconstitutional.”


----------



## GURPS

*Harris Blatantly Lies Gas Lights About Vaccine *







While Biden and Kamala were hiding in the basement, the Trump administration was fast-tracking the development and approval of coronavirus therapeutics and vaccines. The new administration inherited a daily vaccine rate of about one million doses per day from the Trump administration. Biden's goal of 100 million doses in his first 100 days in office was merely a continuation of Trump's success.

On the "stockpile" point, how could the Trump administration stockpile recently-approved vaccines that Democrats and public health "experts" doubted would even be in existance by Inauguration Day? Even if the Trump administration could stockpile vaccines, why would they? Isn't the goal to get people vaccinated as soon as possible? 

Axios notes that even Dr. Anthony Fauci has admitted that the current administration "certainly are not starting from scratch" when it comes to vaccine distribution. It's also worth remembering that then-Vice President Joe Biden and then-President Barack Obama depleted the national stockpile of facemasks and left it empty for the Trump administration.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*CDC Admits It Catered To Teachers Unions With Political School Reopening Guidelines* 


Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky publicly admitted that the agency’s new school reopening guidelines were informed by the opinions of anti-in-person-learning teachers unions.

“I recognize that the decision, on when and how to begin in-person learning is one that must be based on a thorough review of what the science tells us works and an understanding of the lived experiences, challenges, and perspectives of teachers and school staff, parents, and students,” Walensky said in a COVID-19 update on Friday. “We have conducted an in-depth review of the available science and evidence base to guide our recommendations, and we have also engaged with many education and public-health partners to hear firsthand from parents and teachers directly about their experiences and concerns.”

This input from some of the same people who have stalled school reopenings in cities across the nation, Walensky said, resulted in “direct changes to the guidance.”

Others involved in the back-to-school conversations, Senior Adviser for Policy and Planning at the U.S. Department of Education Donna Harris-Aikens said, included “superintendents, principals, civil-rights groups, and all sorts of other folks.”

Just last week, the Biden-Harris administration, which has shown sympathy to teachers unions’ anti-science approach, signaled its intent to use the CDC’s new, official guidelines concerning education and COVID-19 to justify keeping many schools closed based on the rate of community COVID-19 transmission in certain areas.


----------



## GURPS

*Axios Deletes Tweet Doing Journalism, Replaces It With Activism To Allow Kamala Harris To Spread Vaccine Lies* 












While the Biden team first came into office pledging a goal of 100 million shots administered in the first 100 days, the pace to achieve that threshold had already been accomplished by Trump hitting 1 million shots per day. Biden then changed his goal to reaching 150 million, which would inoculate about a fifth of the entire U.S. population, including the most vulnerable and essential workers.

Axios deleted the first post, however, replacing it with a tweet that featured Harris’s claim uncritically, excluding Fauci’s comment.

This decision to protect Harris comes several days after news broke that the publication’s beat reporter for the vice president’s office, Alexi McCammond, is in a romantic relationship with former White House deputy press secretary TJ Ducklo. Ducklo resigned Saturday following comments reported in Vanity Fair that exposed derogatory language he hurled at a Politico reporter who inquired to McCammond about the story.

“I will destroy you,” Ducklo reportedly threatened Politico’s Tara Palmeri to shut down the story, only for it to be published a month later, alongside a glowing feature about the couple in People Magazine the week before.

McCammond’s own work has raised questions about the nature of her relationship affecting the narratives she publishes or doesn’t publish. When Harris made headlines for claiming West Virginia coal miners go digging up land mines, the comments can’t be found under McCammond’s byline and are only featured in a passing reference on Axios’s online pages.


----------



## GURPS

*The Disappearing Vaccine Doses*

*Is the Issue of Missing Vaccines Just a Matter of States Setting Aside Second Doses?*

As of this morning, according to the _New York Times_, Moderna and Pfizer have shipped more than 70 million doses to the states, and somehow the states have gotten only 52.8 million of those shots into peoples’ arms. The Bloomberg chart has a slightly better figure, showing states have administered 54.6 million doses, out of roughly the same total.


That leaves anywhere from 15.4 to 17.2 million doses either in transit or sitting on shelves somewhere. The country is vaccinating about 1.67 million people per day according to the _Times_ data, 1.69 million per day on the Bloomberg chart.

If Pfizer and Moderna stopped delivering new doses, we could keep vaccinating people at the current rate for nine days using the Bloomberg data, ten days using the _Times_ data.


Why are so many FDA-approved, manufacturer-distributed vaccines sitting in the supply chain instead of getting into peoples’ bloodstreams? Some of the problem might be weather delays, particularly this week across the Midwest. But that doesn’t quite explain the gap between doses distributed and doses administered, which has slowly crept down from about 20 million doses at the start of the month.


----------



## kwillia

Since 2 doses are required I assumed all along they would be counting two doses per person thus saving the second so each could get it on time.  Why would it be any other way?


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Since 2 doses are required I assumed all along they would be counting two doses per person thus saving the second so each could get it on time.  Why would it be any other way?


My Dad had the first dose and no problems.  He died anyway due to his other issues.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> My Dad had the first dose and no problems.  He died anyway due to his other issues.


So sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> My Dad had the first dose and no problems.  He died anyway due to his other issues.


  Sorry, Rose.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Sorry, Rose.


Thank you.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> My Dad had the first dose and no problems.  He died anyway due to his other issues.


----------



## GURPS

*Memo to California COVID Cops: When Crushing the Dreams of a Brewery Owner, Don't Do a 'Happy Dance'*





Avery told KFI Radio’s John and Ken Show that she swaggered in 30 minutes after opening with people in line and proceeded to harass his employee, who was working alone that day.



> In she walks and shows the badge and says “I’m with the health department and I’m shutting you down.” And he questions it and she says “no, you have to have a food truck” and he says we’re just selling beer-to-go. And she says, “no, you need to have a food truck for beer-to-go, too.”
> It just goes to show you how out of touch this poor woman was … she did not know what she was doing.



Avery said she was told to call her boss and came away from the conversation agreeing that his employee and his co-owner son were right.

The Federalist first reported that the misinformed COVID cop visited another booze business that day.



> Bravery wasn’t Chhabra’s first stop that day, either. Before them, Chhabra dropped in on Thief & Barrel, a small tasting room that offers local wineries the chance to serve tastings of their wines to the public. They had just opened and no customers had come in yet, managing partner Barbara Moran told The Federalist.
> “She kept trying to quote information from the protocols, of which we kept explaining that we were not required to serve food,” Moran recalls.
> The protocols had changed, though, when wineries and tasting rooms received an explicit waiver from the county. “She was not rude, but was most definitely misinformed,” Moran says. “She kept reminding us that she’s only the messenger.”





Little Eichmann's the lot of them


----------



## GURPS

*Biden COVID Adviser Can’t Explain Why CA And FL Have Similar Numbers Despite Different Approaches*


“I want to start with what we just saw, contrast states like Florida and California,” MSNBC host Stephanie Ruhle said. “California, basically in lockdown and their numbers aren’t that different from Florida?”


“Look, there’s so much of this virus that we think we understand that we think we can predict, that’s just beyond, a little bit beyond our explanation, but we do know is that the more careful people are, the more they mask and social distance, and the quicker we vaccinate, the quicker it goes away and the less it spreads,” Slavitt responded. “But we have got to get better visibility into variants. We don’t know what role they play, large events, etc. But the you know, this is a as we all have learned by this time, this is a virus that continues to surprise us. It’s very hard to predict. And you know, all around the country, we’ve got to continue to do a better job. And I think, I think we are but we’re not done yet.”


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> And I think, I think we are but we’re not done yet.”


Translate: We still have a few new variants to seed in the wild, just to see what it can do.


----------



## GURPS

*These Shocking Graphs Show Florida’s Far Better COVID Outcomes With Far Milder Lockdown Than New York, California* 

*Florida’s COVID Numbers Show Lockdowns Only Hurt*
Not only is Florida’s economy enduring the effects of COVID-19 much better than locked-down states, its death rates are below the national average. At the beginning of February, the Heritage Foundation reported that Florida’s death rate was 123.3 per 100,000 residents — a tragic number, but below the national average of 132 people per 100,000.

Florida’s experience is consistent with epidemiological experience and research, as the infectious disease experts who authored the Great Barrington Declaration pointed out last October: “Basic epidemiological theory indicates that lockdowns do not reduce the total number of cases in the long run and have never in history led to the eradication of a disease.  At best, lockdowns delay the increase of cases for a finite period and at great cost. ”

This is also consistent with recent, peer-reviewed research done on COVID spread in different countries that finds lockdowns and their severity have no ultimate effect. Numerous other recent studies make this conclusion.

Florida was also below the national average rise in _total _deaths per capita, which would include deaths caused by lockdowns in other states. As early as July, CDC Director Robert Redfield said of young people: “We’re seeing, sadly, far greater suicides now than we are deaths from COVID.”

Nationally, there was a 16.9 percent increase in total deaths, regardless of cause. Florida’s increase was lower at 14.8 percent. Meanwhile, New York saw a 30.1 percent spike and California’s deaths increased by 18.6 percent.


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci On If U.S. Will Return To Normal By Next Year: ‘It Really Depends On’ How You Define Normal*



“You and the president have suggested that we’ll approach normality toward the end of the year. What does normal mean?” CNN’s Dana Bash asked. “Do you think Americans will still be wearing masks, for example, in 2022?”

“You know, I think it is possible that that’s the case,” Fauci said. “And again, it really depends on what you mean, by normality … because if normality means exactly the way things were before we had this happen to us, I mean, I can’t predict that.”

“But I mean, obviously, I think we’re going to have a significant degree of normality, beyond what the terrible burden that all of us have been through over the last year, that as we get into the fall and the winter, by the end of the year, I agree with the president completely, that we will be approaching a degree of normality, it may or may not be precisely the way it was in November of 2019,” he added. “But it’ll be much, much better than what we’re doing right now.”

When asked why he thought that Americans might need to wear masks next year, Fauci said that it depended on the level of the virus in the community.


----------



## GURPS

*Peel, Ontario parents told to 'isolate' from their children for 14 days if COVID cases pop up at school*


Peel Health recently published guidelines telling parents to isolate from their own children for 14 days if one of their classmates tests positive for COVID. Experts are calling the measure "cruel."

Furthermore, experts claim that there is no science whatsoever to back up such severe measures, which apply to children even of day-care age.

According to the_ Toronto Sun_, Dr. Susan Richardson, an infectious disease specialist and professor emerita at the University of Toronto, said:

"This is cruel punishment for a child, especially for younger children, 4-10 years old. Shutting a child off from their parents and siblings for up to 14 days in this manner could produce significant and long-lasting emotional and psychological effects."

"This does not seem practically possible and is highly likely to cause harm to children who would already be experiencing considerable distress with having to remain at home," also commented Dr. Tess Clifford, who directs the Psychology Clinic at the prestigious Queen's University.








what kind of *MORON* would follow these guide lines ..... stick your child in solitary confinement for 14 days

I Think Sapidus is that kind of moron


----------



## Sneakers

How are you supposed to confine them?  Send them to their room?  The whole house is nothing but shared air, it will do nothing.  Send them outside to live with the dog in the doghouse?


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> How are you supposed to confine them? Send them to their room? The whole house is nothing but shared air, it will do nothing. Send them outside to live with the dog in the doghouse?




 


You are trying to apply common sense to Covid Bureaucrats ......


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*“I’ve been cautioned not to give an answer to that,” Biden says, again saying the quiet part out loud. Cautioned by who? Who’s telling him what to do? And shouldn’t he know that yes, obviously, one can’t give a definitive. But then his answer seems to have no connection to present reality, with him saying, “My hope is that by this time next year we’ll be back to normal or before that — my hope. But it depends upon if people continue to be smart”*

So despite all that we’re seeing around us, despite his “just 100 days to mask, not forever,” he’s saying even with vaccines, even with everyone likely to have availability to them by April/June that he’s not thinking we’ll get back to normal until this time next year? Yikes! How not to be encouraging and to suggest we’re going to continue to be under government restrictions for that long. They really don’t want to give up that control. That, of course, would likely kill the rest of the economy if we did that. By the way, he continues to look absolutely awful.

But it sounds like places aren’t waiting around for Biden to declare “normality,” they’re going to go out and seize it, whatever Biden says.



*Biden Says When He Thinks Things Will Get Back to Normal, It's Not Good*


----------



## kwillia

I do not think states are opening up because things are going back to normal. They are doing so because we now know this is our new normal. This virus isn’t going anywhere. This virus isn’t mutating out but rather mutating to  continue to survive and spread.  It kills, but not enough to threaten a wipeout of mankind.


----------



## Kyle

Dr. Anthony Fauci: I Do Not Think We’ll Be Back to Normal by March 2022










						Dr. Anthony Fauci: I Do Not Think We’ll Be Back to Normal by March 2022
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci cast doubts Tuesday on whether life would be back to normal by March 2022 as the coronavirus pandemic continues.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> Dr. Anthony Fauci: I Do Not Think We’ll Be Back to Normal by March 2022


Of course he said that.  He's going to become irrelevant if it does, so milk that fear forever.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> Of course he said that.  He's going to become irrelevant if it does, so milk that fear forever.


They're all going to cling to the power like a gorged tick.


----------



## Hijinx

I never saw a Vice President hover over a President like this one does.
Usually they keep them separate so an assassin cannot get them both at the same time.


By the way Faucci can kiss my ass I aint wearing no snotty face diaper for another year.


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> I never saw a Vice President hover over a President like this one does.
> Usually they keep them separate so an assassin cannot get them both at the same time.
> 
> 
> By the way Faucci can kiss my ass I aint wearing no snotty face diaper for another year.


They have a second Gen type mask coming out now to take it's place.


----------



## GURPS

*Mississippi Gov Fires Back After Biden Mocks Lifting Lockdowns As ‘Neanderthal Thinking’*

Govs. Greg Abbott of Texas and Tate Reeves of Mississippi announced on Tuesday that they were lifting emergency lockdown policies on their states and allowing businesses to reopen at full capacity. Following Biden’s Wednesday comments, Reeves hit back at the president suggesting that he had denigrated Mississippians.

“President Biden said allowing Mississippians to decide how to protect themselves is ‘Neanderthal thinking,’” Reeves tweeted. “Mississippians don’t need handlers. As numbers drop, they can assess their choices and listen to experts. I guess I just think we should trust Americans, not insult them.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Mocks Texas And Mississippi For Reopening, Dropping Mask Mandates: ‘Neanderthal Thinking’*


“I think it’s a big mistake,” Biden said in a response to a question about the two states. “Look, I hope everybody’s realized by now these masks make a difference. We are on the cusp of being able to fundamentally change the nature of this disease because of the way in which we’re able to get vaccines in people’s arms. We’ve been able to move that all the way up to the end of May to have enough for every American, to get every adult American to get a shot.”


“The last thing, the last thing we need is Neanderthal thinking that in mean time everything’s fine, take off your mask,” Biden continued. “Forget it. It’s still matters. … And it’s critical, critical, critical, critical that they follow the science. Wash your hands, hot water, do it frequently. Wear a mask and stay socially distance. And I know you all know that, I wish the heck some of our elected officials knew it.”'

[clip]

However, Biden failed to acknowledge that Texas Governor Greg Abbott, a Republican, never instructed people to no longer wear their masks. Rather, Abbott said that “despite these changes” that “removing state mandates does not end personal responsibility or the importance of caring for your family members and caring for your friends and caring for others in your community.”

“Personal vigilance to follow the safe standards is still needed to contain COVID,” Abbott said. “It’s just that now state mandates are no longer needed. To stay safe, Texans should continue following medical advice on preventing COVID just as they do on other medical issues.”


----------



## Merlin99

GURPS said:


> *Biden Mocks Texas And Mississippi For Reopening, Dropping Mask Mandates: ‘Neanderthal Thinking’*
> 
> 
> “I think it’s a big mistake,” Biden said in a response to a question about the two states. “Look, I hope everybody’s realized by now these masks make a difference. We are on the cusp of being able to fundamentally change the nature of this disease because of the way in which we’re able to get vaccines in people’s arms. We’ve been able to move that all the way up to the end of May to have enough for every American, to get every adult American to get a shot.”
> 
> 
> “The last thing, the last thing we need is Neanderthal thinking that in mean time everything’s fine, take off your mask,” Biden continued. “Forget it. It’s still matters. … And it’s critical, critical, critical, critical that they follow the science. Wash your hands, hot water, do it frequently. Wear a mask and stay socially distance. And I know you all know that, I wish the heck some of our elected officials knew it.”'
> 
> [clip]
> 
> However, Biden failed to acknowledge that Texas Governor Greg Abbott, a Republican, never instructed people to no longer wear their masks. Rather, Abbott said that “despite these changes” that “removing state mandates does not end personal responsibility or the importance of caring for your family members and caring for your friends and caring for others in your community.”
> 
> *“Personal vigilance to follow the safe standards is still needed to contain COVID,” Abbott said. “It’s just that now state mandates are no longer needed. To stay safe, Texans should continue following medical advice on preventing COVID just as they do on other medical issues.”*



What’s Karen going to do when she hasn’t got the law to enforce her paranoia.


----------



## Hijinx

Screw Biden. Americans have had enough.
We can only be pushed so far.


----------



## GURPS

*Democrat Governor ‘Dramatically Rolls Back’ Coronavirus Restrictions After Biden Attacked Republicans For Similar Moves*

“Most of the changes will go into effect on March 19, with several more coming down the line over the following two weeks,” the Hartford Courant reported. “The decision comes as President Joe Biden warns states not to move fast on reopening. Lamont said the decision was a result of Connecticut’s dropping COVID-19 metrics.”

A statement from the governor’s office said that while many of the measures are being rolled back, protocols about wearing face coverings, social distancing, and sanitation measures are still being kept in place.

All capacity limits in Connecticut are being eliminated on March 19 for restaurants, retail outlets, libraries, personal services, indoor recreation, gyms, museums, zoos, offices, and places of worship. On March 29, capacity limits on early childhood classes will increase from 16 to 20. On April 2, outdoor amusement parks can open, outdoor venues can increase to a 50% capacity with a maximum 10,000 people, and indoor stadiums can open to 10% capacity.


----------



## kom526

Let your Freedom Fingers fly


----------



## GURPS

Patrick also commented that true “Neanderthal thinking” would be more apropos of California Democrat Governor Gavin Newsom “telling his people not to come out of their cave for a year” and New York Democrat Governor Andrew Cuomo “sending patients with COVID to nursing homes” and then covering up the true number of nursing home deaths. Patrick reeled off a list of 15 states besides Texas and Mississippi that didn’t have a mask mandate, snapping, “Let Joe Biden remember that off the top of his head; he couldn’t get by the second state.”

Speaking with Patrick on Thursday, Fox News host Harris Faulkner said of Biden, “He called what you are doing in Texas and what’s happening in the state of Mississippi ‘Neanderthal thinking.’ What is your reaction to that?”

“Well, what I would call ‘Neanderthal thinking’ would be Governor (Gavin) Newsom in California telling his people not to come out of their cave for a year,” Patrick replied. “I would call ‘Neanderthal thinking” the Democrat governor (Andrew) Cuomo of New York sending patients with COVID to nursing homes, where he covered up 12,000 people dying. And as (Texas GOP) Governor (Greg) Abbott mentioned, I would call ‘Neanderthal thinking” of allowing people across the border illegally with COVID, tested positive and put them on a bus.”









						‘Hypocrite’: Texas GOP Lt. Gov Issues Fiery Response To Biden’s ‘Neanderthal’ Remark | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

YOU have to see it to believe it ...... follow the twitter post


----------



## GURPS

*Doctors Starting to Offer Louder Dissents to the CDC’s Recent Decisions*


The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention are not having a great week.
First, in _USA Today_, a group of doctors is accusing the CDC of misinterpreting their research and using it to downplay the need to reopen schools, contending the CDC guidance on reopening schools is an  “example of fears influencing and resulting in misinterpretation of science and harmful policy.”


> The guidance does not take into account the data we have regarding little disease transmission in schools. Nor, although the guidance cites the work performed across Wisconsin districts performed by our group and published in the MMWR, does it take that data and new analyses from that dataset into account. Keeping schools closed or even partially closed, based on what we know now is unwarranted, is harming children, and has become a human rights issue.


Second, the airline industry argues that the CDC guidelines for vaccinated people issued this week make no sense because they still discourage vaccinated people from traveling. Unvaccinated people are traveling while wearing masks now; why would it be considered particularly risky for vaccinated people to do the same while wearing masks on airplanes, etc.?

Third, Dr. Leana Wen — the former health commissioner of Baltimore and short-lived head of Planned Parenthood* — writes in the _Washington Post_ that the recently issued guidelines “are too timid and too limited, and they fail to tie reopening guidance with vaccination status. As a result, the CDC missed a critical opportunity to incentivize Americans to be vaccinated.”


----------



## Sneakers

And at the same time, Hogan has lifted all capacity seating restrictions.


----------



## Bonehead

What an absolute cluster eff I don't believe anyone connected with the government. C'mon asteroid.


----------



## GURPS

Whitmer’s Michigan State Health Department Refuses To Release Nursing Home COVID Death Data 

On Tuesday, the Mackinac Center Legal Foundation filed a lawsuit on behalf of Michigan Pulitzer Prize-winning investigative journalist Charlie LeDuff to force the MDHHS to comply with a Freedom of Information Act request to release data on nursing homes.

“Given the recent nursing home policy failures in other states, the need for transparency has become even more critical,” Holly Wetzel, a spokeswoman for the Mackinac Center told The Federalist. “We are disappointed in the consistent lack of transparency demonstrated by the governor’s administration and hope that both MDHHS and Gov. Whitmer bring clarity by voluntarily providing the information we are seeking.”

LeDuff, according to the complaint, first requested aggregate data on Michigan’s death count in late January, which was promptly denied an hour later by state officials claiming a violation of privacy laws. After a back-and-forth with the public health department, LeDuff simplified his request to include merely the age of those who died from COVID, the dates of their death, the date their death was added to the statewide toll, and whether the deceased were infected at a long-term care facility.


----------



## GURPS

*How the West Lost COVID*
*How did so many rich countries get it so wrong? How did others get it so right?*




*Even within America, the coronavirus hasn’t precisely cooperated with the spirit of determinism. The highest per capita death rate, for instance, is not found in Texas but in New Jersey. Through the devastating fall surge, a poll found that 90 percent of American adults were wearing a mask “sometimes, often, or always.” Close contacts in states with heavy restrictions were not dramatically higher than in laissez-faire places, and even draconian lockdowns produced, typically, plateaus or slow caseload declines, not rapid descent to zero. There are, within the U.S., a few relative success stories—Hawaii, notably, has registered almost no excess mortality. But death rates in Florida, proudly one of the loosest states, are hardly any higher than they are in California, self-flagellatingly one of the strictest.*

None of this is especially surprising to epidemiologists, who have spent whole careers swimming in viral uncertainty. The rest of us are left to shout in bafflement, _How can this be?_ “I took this question for like two months, basically, to every expert I know in California,” says Soumya Karlamangla, the reporter at the Los Angeles _Times_ most deeply embedded in the Southern California pandemic, who’d become somewhat obsessed with trying to explain the contrast, seemingly paradoxical, with Florida. *“I’d just ask them over and over. And the thing I kept hearing from these experts was something I was kind of surprised by. They don’t know. They just don’t have a good explanation.” My experience has been largely the same. When I asked Shane Crotty, a virologist at the La Jolla Institute for Immunology in San Diego, if he had a sense of why the country’s worst autumn surge had come in Southern California, a place without a traditional autumn, his short answer was: “No, I don’t.”*

This is not to say that policy and behavior don’t matter — only that containing a novel disease we understand incompletely is not as simple as hitting the “Science” button. The mitigation measures on which the country has focused the most — masking, social distancing, school closures, restaurant restrictions — are curve-benders, not firewalls. And many of the factors playing a much larger role in shaping the spread of the pandemic fit much less comfortably in a technocrat’s shoulder bag or a liberal’s scolding moralism.

[clip]

*The recent collapse in American case numbers, for instance, came right after the New Year, in the middle of what the country had just been warned — by epidemiologists and the new president, in his inauguration speech — would likely be the pandemic’s darkest season. Looking back, you could find a few lonely voices suggesting winter would be calmer than autumn. But the CDC aggregates and showcases 26 pedigreed models predicting the near-term course of the disease. On January 18, only two of the 26 showed the dramatic case decline the country experienced by February 1 as being within what’s called the 95 percent confidence interval. In other words, 24 of the 26 models said what ended up happening over just the next two weeks was, more or less, statistically impossible. The other two gave it, at best, a sliver of a chance.*






So Much for Science ......* 


' They Just Don't Know '*


What an incitement of the malfeasance of the lockdown crowd


----------



## GURPS

There are many diseases and other things that can hurt you, and so we look to the math of getting sick and dying from COVID. Here it is. So far, statistically *there is a 91% chance of not getting COVID, and if you get it, and you’re not in an elder care facility,  a 99% chance of not dying from it*. This math should help you put the danger of COVID into a proper perspective and help you decide if you want to take a chance on a vaccine that doesn’t yet have a history for its long term effects. Additionally, these statistics should give you comfort that you and your loved ones are very unlikely to die of COVID.

It’s possible that you don’t know the facts I’m about to talk about because of the omission of information that doesn’t fit the official narrative or outright censorship in our media. For instance:

Early on, the CDC reported that the virus did not transfer well on hard surfaces. In the meantime the public was/is washing down everything with disinfectant. At golf courses, golfers couldn’t touch or remove flagsticks, ball washers were covered, and the rakes were removed from sand traps. At our condo, the elevators were/are disinfected every day. None of this was necessary, but helpful in creating and maintaining fear and panic in the public mind.









						COVID-19 Hysteria and Panic | FrontpageMag
					

In 1841, Charles Mackay wrote a 702-page book titled Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds. The book details investment hysteria and panic




					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## GURPS

*GOP Senator: It Seems Like the Biden Admin Is Trying to 'Keep the Pandemic Going'*


On "The Evening Edit" on Fox Business Monday night, Sen. Kevin Cramer (R-ND) said he is "perplexed" by the president's "lockdown mindset" that is doing our economy no favors.

"I am perplexed by this administration's desire to keep this pandemic going," Cramer said. "We spent the last year plus trying to get rid of the pandemic. These guys seem to be elongating it. They want to spread their misery."
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahb...rant-children-n2586309?utm_campaign=inarticle
He mused that Biden was putting too much stake in what House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Dr. Anthony Fauci tell him.

Cramer was confident that Gov. DeSantis knows far better than anyone in Washington whether Florida is ready to be open. That goes for the other 49 sovereign states too.

"I hope people get on airplanes and go to Florida," Cramer said. "I know I'm going to."







I'm not a continued pandemic gives the Eichmann's Power over the Plebes


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...





Nor has anyone else or other entity.


----------



## GURPS

*More Victories for Florida and DeSantis -- School Data Shows Lowered COVID Activity*


During the pandemic, the media have been operating in a paradox. While members of the press declare the need to keep the public informed and adhering to the principles of science and medicine — all in the name of safety — they behave in the opposite fashion, politicizing pandemic details and doing what is needed to keep their mask-mandates and lockdowns in effect. Often this was done while ignoring or even defying the science. 

This tactic is now further exposed with the continuing good news coming out of Florida. The Wall Street Journal has a new report that shows the schools in the state have not become the dangerous incubators of COVID outbreaks as the unions and many in the press had promised. This becomes the latest example of the proper handling of the pandemic from the state that defies becoming a super spreader hotspot and serves as another reason for Ron DeSantis to maintain his aggressive defensive approach with the media.   

DeSantis arranged for the schools to be reopened last fall, with options provided and numerous safeguards put into place in the name of blunting a viral spread. By January, even more restrictions on schools were taken down, and the results have been more than encouraging; they are defying almost all predictions. There have been few — if any — major outbreaks seen in schools, and the case rates have been shown to be lower than in the locations of the schools themselves.


----------



## GURPS

*One Of The Lockdowns’ Greatest Casualties Could Be Science* 


Dr. Scott Atlas served as a special advisor to the president on COVID policy between July and November 2020. This would be a difficult job in normal circumstances when the science is more mature.

With his background in public health policy, Atlas’s advice emphasized balancing risks imposed by viral spread against collateral public health harms from the lockdowns in a rapidly changing scientific and policy environment. Scientists who did not share his views had every opportunity to do so responsibly by reporting scientific facts and conjectures and engaging with his ideas.

Instead, the Journal of the American Medical Association—the flagship medical journal in the United States—published an opinion article defaming him without engaging his actual scientific views. The editors of the journal then refused to publish letters supporting Atlas.

Contrary to his critics, Atlas got the science right. The highest COVID-19 mortality risk is among nursing home residents. Atlas worked to ensure federal support for frequent and rapid testing of nursing home staff, residents, and visitors. While not implemented everywhere, this initiative alone saved innumerable lives.

Atlas worked hard to make masks available in nursing homes. Atlas was right to contradict former Centers for Disease Control director Dr. Robert Redfield’s false assertion that masks are more effective than vaccines. Atlas advocated for in-person schooling during the pandemic, a position that even pro-lockdown epidemiologists now endorse.


----------



## GURPS

*You Can Link COVID With Any Country — Except China* 


It was a year ago today President Donald Trump was forced to defend using the phrase “Chinese virus” when referring to the novel coronavirus where its first outbreak occurred in central China.

“Why do you keep calling this the ‘Chinese virus?'” pressed ABC News’ Cecilia Vega at a White House briefing one day after another reporter used the precious time to make the same charge of racism in the form of a question. “A lot of people say it’s racist.”

Trump repeated himself from the day before.

“Because it comes from China,” Trump said plainly. “It’s not racist at all… It comes from China. That’s why. It comes from China. I want it to be accurate.”

The president was pressed again on the same issue in the same briefing by taxpayer-funded PBS reporter Yamiche Alcindor, who never wasted an opportunity to score points among the woke during televised press conferences. Alcindor was committed to the activism even if it meant repeating a pointless question already answered as the country faced a little-known virus.

Given the tragic outbreak of the novel Wuhan coronavirus is the first pandemic of our new exhaustively woke modern era, it’s unsurprising to see where the media’s priorities were in the early days of the public health emergency.


----------



## GURPS

*‘The Dominoes Are Falling’: Minnesota Gov. Walz Rescinds All Occupancy Requirements On Churches Following Lawsuit*

Democratic Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz rescinded occupancy requirements on the state’s houses of worship earlier this week following a lawsuit from the Thomas More Society and voter initiatives to recall him.

Walz’s Executive Order 21-11, which was approved on March 15, 2021, lifted the last remaining restriction on church attendance in Minnesota, which had capped occupancy at 50 percent. The restrictions remain in effect for bars and restaurants.

“The dominoes are falling in favor of abolishing the states’ limitations on church attendance,” Thomas More Society special counsel Erick Kaardal said in a statement to The Daily Wire. “Minnesota has abolished its church attendance limitations. Next, our plan is to similarly abolish all the other states’ remaining limitations on church attendance, which have been occurring nationwide.”

The Thomas More Society filed the lawsuit against Walz and Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison last August, arguing on behalf of three churches that the state’s mandate regarding attendance limits violated their religious liberties. The churches involved include Cornerstone Church of Alexandria in Alexandra, Minnesota, Life Spring Church in Crosby, Minnesota, and Cavalry Chapel in St. Paul.


----------



## GURPS

*Majority Of Americans Grossly Overestimated COVID-19 Hospitalization Rates* 


The current hospitalization rate for COVID-related illness in the United States hovers between 1 and 5 percent, but 41 percent of Democrats, 28 percent of Republicans, and 35 percent of independents or members of other political parties said there is a 50-plus percent chance that someone with the Wuhan virus will need to be treated at a hospital.

This incorrect yet general consensus, the New York Times noted, was often reinforced with widespread policy decisions by partisan actors, such as Democratic politicians in blue states and cities keeping schools closed despite scientific evidence pointing to reopening while red states started to transition back to in-person models as early as August.

“I think in many ways it’s based on the fact that these voters are misinformed about the risks to young people and they’re misinformed about the risks generally,” Gallup’s principal economist Jonathan Rothwell said.


----------



## GURPS

New York Times-Hyped Korean Report Actually Shows Kids Are Not Spreading Coronavirus

In an incredible redux of when they hyped the Christian Drosten fake paper claiming children were highly infectious — when his math actually showed the opposite — the New York Times and Chicago Tribune pushed screaming headlines that a new Korean government report proves children ages 10 to 19 are highly infectious.

The Korean government report, based on data from March and ignoring all newer research, does make that claim, with qualifications, in its narrative summary. Its actual math, however, shows exactly the opposite. Do the elite newspapers even bother to consult anyone numerate?

As Professor Francois Balloux of the University of Lausanne Genetics Institute immediately replied, the New York Times writer completely misunderstood the report.


----------



## Kyle

This might give Democrats ideas, but...


----------



## GURPS

*Ohio Legislature Overrides DeWine's Veto of Law Curtailing His Dictatorial COVID-19 Powers*

Jack Windsor at The Ohio Star summarized all the provisions of the legislation:


90-day limit to declarations of health emergency unless General Assembly [both houses of the legislature] chooses to extend
General Assembly can act to rescind emergency declarations after 30 days with a concurrent resolution
Orders and agency rules can be rescinded immediately by concurrent resolution of the House and Senate
Oversight of orders applies to all state agencies, not just the Ohio Department of Health
Oversight of orders applies to not just the Governor, but every state employee empowered to issue an emergency rule or order
Ohioans who contest an order, rule or mandate will have the court case heard in their home county, as opposed to a Franklin County court
Ohioans who bring legal action against rules, orders and mandates will be reimbursed for legal fees if the citizen wins the case
Health departments cannot issue public health emergency orders or rules against a broad group or class of people – SB22 defines _quarantine_ and _isolation_ and thus applies lockdown restrictions to people infected or in direct contact with a medically diagnosed person
Health orders have no automatic expiration date – a 120-day expiration is already part of Ohio Revised Code

S.B. 22 rightly restores checks and balances in the state. This should have been happening all along, but DeWine and his health department officials have used an archaic section of Ohio law that granted the health department “ultimate authority” to rule during a pandemic. It was a terrible law to begin with, and it’s shocking that it’s taken the Ohio legislature so long to get rid of it.

No one person, or one unelected agency, should have the power to lock down 11.69 million citizens—destroying businesses, livelihoods, and the mental health of its people. No governor should be allowed to tell you that you can’t be with your spouse or grandparent when he takes his dying breath. No governor should have the power to close every school in the state and force kids to learn via a computer screen. All of this goes against the principles of our republican form of government, where the legislature is a check on the governor and vice versa.






The Wheels of Progress Grind Slowly .... at least some state legislatures have the balls to limit these Little Eichmanns


----------



## GURPS

*Judge Smacks Down D.C. Attendance Caps On Churches In Time For Easter*


A federal district judge ruled Thursday that Washington, D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser’s 25 percent capacity or 250-person attendance cap on churches was discriminatory and unconstitutional.

Judge Trevor N. McFadden, finding the District’s percentage restrictions on houses of worship at odds with 37 other states, ruled that Bowser and her government are enjoined from enforcing them. Until the order, the District of Columbia was the only jurisdiction in the United States with a numerical cap on houses of worship.


“Defendants, their agents, employees, and successors in office are hereby enjoined from enforcing their 250-person and 25 percent capacity restrictions as to houses of worship operated by the Roman Catholic Archbishop of Washington (‘Archdiocese’) insofar as they require the Archdiocese to turn away individuals that it could admit while adhering to all the District’s and its own other pandemic-related limitations,” read McFadden’s order, which comes just days before the start of Holy Week.


----------



## stgislander

I guess they are still supposed to maintain 6 ft distancing.  That still knocks the numbers way down.


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> I guess they are still supposed to maintain 6 ft distancing.  That still knocks the numbers way down.


6 or 3? Just like schools, most church pews face the same way so I would think 3’ is just as good for Catholics as it is for students....


----------



## GURPS

*New York Will Officially Begin Requiring ‘Vaccine Passports’ On April 2*


New Yorkers will be required to show “vaccine passports” – proof that they have received the COVID-19 vaccine – in order to re-enter society.

The New York Post reported that the “Excelsior Pass” would officially launch on April 2, following an announcement from Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D-NY) on Friday.

“Similar to a mobile airline boarding pass, individuals will be able to either print out their pass or store it on their smartphones using the Excelsior Pass Wallet app,” said a press release about the program. “Each Pass will have a secure QR code, which participating businesses and venues can scan using a companion app to verify proof of COVID-19 negative test results or proof of vaccination. An individual’s data is kept secure and confidential at all times.”


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *New York Will Officially Begin Requiring ‘Vaccine Passports’ On April 2*
> 
> 
> New Yorkers will be required to show “vaccine passports” – proof that they have received the COVID-19 vaccine – in order to re-enter society.
> 
> The New York Post reported that the “Excelsior Pass” would officially launch on April 2, following an announcement from Gov. Andrew Cuomo (D-NY) on Friday.
> 
> “Similar to a mobile airline boarding pass, individuals will be able to either print out their pass or store it on their smartphones using the Excelsior Pass Wallet app,” said a press release about the program. “Each Pass will have a secure QR code, which participating businesses and venues can scan using a companion app to verify proof of COVID-19 negative test results or proof of vaccination. An individual’s data is kept secure and confidential at all times.”



This is what I'm afraid will happen all across the country and around the world - a requirement for a vaccine passport.  We thought masks were bad?  Oh hell no - our freedom of movement will be severely restricted with the vaccine passport requirement.  But of course, there will be exceptions for certain groups of people, of which I'm sure I will not be a part of...


----------



## Tech

Have no problem with my vaccination record to be attached to my US Passport. Also required of foreign nationals entering the United States. But the communists are letting the hordes enter unchecked.


----------



## GURPS

*THEY’RE HERE: Biden Regime Is Developing ‘Vaccine Passport’ Americans Must Have To Engage In Commerce*

“The passports are expected to be free and available through applications for smartphones,” the _Post _reported. “Which could display a scannable code similar to an airline boarding pass. Americans without smartphone access should be able to print out the passports, developers have said.”

According to those developing the vaccine passports, they must be entirely unique, and not able to be hacked or tampered with, lest Americans engage in commerce without taking one of the controversial vaccines.

Biden’s team is apparently committed to the vaccine passports, though they refused to speak to the media on the subject, and apparently do not like branding them “passports” but would instead like to see them called “credentials or certificates.” _The Washington Post _explains:



> _Micky Tripathi, whom Biden tapped as the national coordinator for health IT, recently said federal officials are concerned with a variety of health-tech challenges, including protecting the credentials against fraud, ensuring data security and making certain that low-income populations aren’t squeezed out.
> 
> “How do we make sure that whatever is available is accessible to everyone so no one is left behind or feeling like they can’t participate in the return of their day-to-day activities?” Tripathi asked at a virtual meeting hosted by the Health IT Leadership Roundtable on March 11._


----------



## Hijinx

I believe most of us saw this coming.
How will blacks get a vaccine passport if they cannot get an ID to vote?


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> I believe most of us saw this coming.
> How will blacks get a vaccine passport if they cannot get an ID to vote?


 

I'm pretty sure vaccines are raciss!


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> How will blacks get a vaccine passport if they cannot get an ID to vote?




or they don't own a smart phone to run the app on


this is all Digital ...


On NO - white privilege if you own a smart phone


----------



## Kyle

They don't know how to get ID, use the internet or work a cell phone.

How do they survive?

Do black people all have a "personal leftist white savior" to follow them around to do everything for them?


----------



## kom526

Can't wait to see how this works on the most basic Cricket phones.


----------



## Tech

Hijinx said:


> I believe most of us saw this coming.
> How will blacks get a vaccine passport if they cannot get an ID to vote?


Same place they buy their guns.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*It’s Been Nearly A Month Since Texas Governor Lifted Mask Mandate And COVID Cases Continue To Fall*

When Abbott announced the end of the mask mandate in Texas, prominent Democrats jumped to call him a murderer, with President Joe Biden saying that Texas and Mississippi’s reopening of their economies was “Neanderthal thinking.”

“I think it’s a big mistake,” Biden said earlier this month. “Look, I hope everybody’s realized by now these masks make a difference. We are on the cusp of being able to fundamentally change the nature of this disease because of the way in which we’re able to get vaccines in people’s arms. We’ve been able to move that all the way up to the end of May to have enough for every American, to get every adult American to get a shot.”

“The last thing, the last thing we need is Neanderthal thinking that in mean time everything’s fine, take off your mask,” Biden continued. “Forget it. It’s still matters. … And it’s critical, critical, critical, critical that they follow the science. Wash your hands, hot water, do it frequently. Wear a mask and stay socially distance. And I know you all know that, I wish the heck some of our elected officials knew it.”


----------



## GURPS

*North Carolina State House Passes Bill Limiting Democrat Governor’s Emergency Powers*

The bill was unveiled a year after Cooper first instituted an executive order declaring a state of emergency at the start of the COVID-19 pandemic. Also known as the Emergency Powers Accountability Act, the proposed legislation passed 69-50 along a party-line vote in the lower chamber, after which it is slated to head to the state Senate for debate.

If passed, the bill would mandate that the governor obtains approval from a majority of the Council of State regarding any statewide emergency declaration that lasts longer than 30 days, according to The Associated Press.

The Council includes 10 senior executive offices of the North Carolina government. As the AP reported:



> _Without the Council’s “concurrence,” the governor’s declaration would expire within seven days. And emergency declarations could be extended for no more than 30 days without additional concurrence by the council.
> State law already requires a governor to run some orders past the Council of State. But courts hearing lawsuits challenging Cooper’s powers in responding to the pandemic have nearly always upheld his ability to act on his own due to the public health dangers._


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Is Unhappy That Baseball Fans Will Be Able to Enjoy Some Baseball*


It’s not Biden’s job to be the owner of a baseball team or the commissioner of any baseball league. But he’s quick with an opinion about what one of the baseball teams in Texas should do on opening day.



> President Biden called the Texas Rangers’ decision to play in front of a full house on Opening Day with no capacity restrictions “a mistake” in an interview on SportsCenter late Wednesday.
> “Well that’s a decision they made, I think it’s a mistake,” Biden told ESPN’s Sage Steele in a pre-taped interview when asked about the team’s choice to open the stadium to as many fans as possible.
> “They should listen to Dr. Fauci and the scientists and the experts.”



Fauci…the guy’s who’s been on every side of the covid issue throughout this ordeal.

Biden called Texas a bunch of Neanderthals when Gov. Abbott lifted the mask mandate and allowed businesses _the option_ of reopening. It’s just an option. Businesses can still choose how open they’ll be and they can even require masks if they want. Has Biden been here? Most businesses are still requiring masks, but they’re also opened up and hiring.


----------



## GURPS

*The CDC vs. the Constitution*

Since last summer, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) have used an obscure federal regulation to impose a nationwide moratorium on a huge chunk of residential evictions. This is constitutionally dubious, to say the least. But the CDC just extended it through June.

The moratorium's proponents argue that federal authority over interstate commerce permits this move. But the Interstate Commerce Clause isn't a plenary power over all areas of life simply because everything, at a certain point, can be linked to commercial activity. The Tenth Amendment makes clear that all powers not expressly delegated to the federal government are left to the states. Still, the Commerce Clause has been used to justify a myriad of regulations that involve no commerce "among the several states," and in some cases no "commerce" at all. Notable examples include prohibiting cannabis grown in your backyard for personal medical use, or stopping the control of a rodent population that has no commercial value and lives only in southwest Utah.

​Courts since the 1930s have often validated federal overreach under cover of the Commerce Clause. But in _United States v. Lopez_ (1995), the U.S. Supreme Court held that gun-free school zones had nothing to do with interstate commerce. The Clause, it cautioned, does not invite a court to "pile inference upon inference in a manner that would…convert congressional authority…to a general police power of the sort retained by the states."


----------



## GURPS

*No, There Is No Fourth COVID Wave*


Can we stop with this fourth-wave nonsense? It’s not happening. Cases continue to drop, especially in the states dubbed death zones by the liberal media. Georgia is fine. Texas, which nixed their mask mandate three weeks ago has yet to see a spike. If there is, it’ll be because of the abject failure that is the Biden immigration policy that’s created a humanitarian crisis at the border. What about CPAC? The largest conservative activists meeting of the year was held in Florida. Have there been stacks of body bags piled from that event? Nope. And that was held in February. Are there new cases? Sure, but they’re mostly younger people, the hospitalization rates aren’t nearly as bad as they were last year, and we have 100+ million vaccines administered. Remember just one dose of Pfizer’s COVID vaccine renders you virtually bulletproof after four weeks based on studies from Israel’s health ministry. And you get two scheduled two weeks apart, the same goes for Moderna. It’s funny how this fourth-wave doom narrative is now being peddled every time the evidence shows more and more that’s we’ve near herd immunity. 






So, it’s a blue state issue. It’s an issue still plaguing lockdown states, who still think that staying inside prevents spread when it’s the main source of it. Yet, that's not the real issue. Of all places, it was NBC News that delivered the first katana strike to the “impending doom” hysteria the CDC was doling out post-Spring Break (via NBC News):



> People under 60 are accounting for the majority of new Covid-19 cases across the country — likely a testament to the success of the vaccines that have been administered to primarily older, more vulnerable Americans.
> The number of cases is rising again following a steep decline and then plateauing for several weeks. During a White House Covid-19 briefing Monday, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said the rise in cases — an average increase of 10 percent from the previous week — gave her a sense of "impending doom."
> But *doctors say that patients seeking care this time around are younger and, notably, not as sick*.
> In New York, where cases are rising, *some Covid-19 patients still require hospitalization, but the numbers of such patients are nowhere near the "astronomical" levels from a year ago, said Dr. Frederick Davis*, an associate chair of emergency medicine at Northwell Health's Long Island Jewish Hospital.
> Now, Davis said, Covid-19 cases are mostly mild.
> "The cases we are seeing are the younger groups that probably aren't eligible for vaccines just yet," Davis said.
> More than 73 percent of people over age 65 has received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine, and nearly half are fully vaccinated. Monday, the CDC reported that the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines are 90 percent effective against Covid-19 in the real world.


----------



## GURPS

*The Creepy COVID Passport Initiative Now Has Competition*


COVID passports aren’t the only creepy COVID tracking system in development. Here’s one that businesses can use, which comes with a Chinese twist (via Washington Free Beacon):



> President Joe Biden's COVID team appears to have entertained an electronic test-and-trace program pioneered by the University of Illinois that would have let businesses deny service to patrons based on their health data, a PowerPoint presentation obtained by the Washington Free Beacon shows. The program has eerie echoes of China's surveillance system, which uses data from citizens' phones to impose quarantines.
> 
> A PowerPoint produced by the school suggests scaling up the university's intrusive contact tracing system for use across the United States. Its file name, "2020-12-14 Shield Biden Covid Team," indicates that it was presented to the Biden team in December, amid an ongoing search for solutions to a seemingly insoluble problem: how to stop the virus without stopping the economy? The presentation proffered an answer.
> 
> *The school's system uses a mobile app that records test results and Bluetooth data to determine who has been exposed to the virus—and "links building access" on campus to that information. Local businesses have also embraced it, making entry conditional on a "safe status" reading from the app.
> 
> The system resembles the one being used in China, where a mandatory app gives each user a "health status"—green, yellow, or red—that dictates access to public spaces. The University of Illinois app likewise divides users into three categories: "yellow" if they've recently tested negative, "orange" if they've potentially been exposed, and "red" if they've recently tested positive. Only students with a yellow status may enter buildings.*


----------



## GURPS

*Jimmy Kimmel Fails Trying To Rip Americans Skeptical Of Mandatory Vaccine Passports* 


“You want to go to a movie theatre, should you have to show that? No. You want to go to a game? No. You want to go to a theme park? No. So, we’re not supportive of [vaccine passports],” DeSantis said in the clip played by Kimmel.

“Right, which is very rich coming from the party that wants nine forms of identification before you can vote,” Kimmel said, to which there was applause in the crowd.

Kimmel’s argument flips one of the many reasons conservatives argue against vaccine passports. Kimmel claimed that if Republicans support voter ID laws, then they should support vaccine passports.

But in fact, one of the chief contradictions those on the Right point out with vaccine passports — which The Washington Post reports the Biden administration is backing for people to prove their vaccination status — is the fact Democrats are actively opposing voter ID laws (in support of H.R. 1), but now advocating for a coronavirus ID.


----------



## GURPS

*The Texas Neanderthals were right*




Well, it appears the Neanderthals in Texas got it right, and Biden is the one whose thinking is caveman-like. Now, three weeks after Abbott’s order to lift the mask mandate went into effect, the Covid situation has improved in Texas. New cases are down, to their lowest level since June. Hospitalisations have fallen to their lowest level since autumn. Death rates have plummeted. Furthermore, the outlook for vaccinations in the state appears bright, with a record daily number of people receiving shots. Adults of all ages are now eligible for a vaccine jab, a faster pace than many other states.

Have Biden and the media apologised for slandering Texas? And have they learned that lifting mandates on mask-wearing and removing other restrictions does not lead to Covid-spreading? Of course not.

Instead, Biden cited an uptick in new cases nationally to bang on again about masks. ‘I’m reiterating my call for every governor, mayor, and local leader to maintain and reinstate the mask mandate’, he said earlier this week. ‘Please, this is not politics. Reinstate the mandate if you let it down.’ Biden’s plea came on the same day that CDC director Rochelle Walensky warned of ‘impending doom’. Holding back tears, she said: ‘Right now, I am scared.’

Overwrought emotionalism from the head of the CDC is not helpful, to put it mildly. Nor is a president insisting on state-mandated mask-wearing. Biden’s message implied that the latest increase in cases was down to states like Texas that have loosened restrictions on activity, but that is not true. In fact, the national increase was driven mainly by New York, New Jersey and Michigan – states that have imposed the most onerous of restrictions.


----------



## Grumpy

Wife is constantly changing masks (I re-use em)..so she bought a big package at Walmart...Do you think they are safe??


----------



## kom526

Well they did get inspected.


----------



## GURPS

Chinese Inspection Standards


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> Wife is constantly changing masks (I re-use em)..so she bought a big package at Walmart...Do you think they are safe??
> 
> View attachment 156172


Yeah, had the very same label in the ones I got from CVS.  Think I posted it here somewhere a while ago.

I re-use mine, but give them a shot of lysol every couple of wears.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Wife is constantly changing masks (I re-use em)..so she bought a big package at Walmart...Do you think they are safe??
> 
> View attachment 156172


Made from the finest PCB infused Asbestos money can buy.


----------



## Sneakers

Sneakers said:


> Yeah, had the very same label in the ones I got from CVS.  Think I posted it here somewhere a while ago.


Ok, not the same, but still scary.


----------



## mitzi

I have 2 home made masks and 1 that I bought. The one that I bought is crap. I was in line at a store, turned my head to cough and I could feel the air from my cough come right thru the mask on my hand.  Basically it's worthless.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*World Economic Forum Releases Damning Report On COVID-19’s Disproportional Impact On Women*


The World Economic Forum’s “Global Gender Gap Report” was released last month, and began:



> _“The COVID-19 pandemic has raised new barriers to building inclusive and prosperous economies and societies. Pre-existing gender gaps have amplified the crisis asymmetrically between men and women, even as women have been at the frontlines of managing the crisis as essential workers. The hardest hit sectors by lockdowns and rapid digitalization are those where women are more frequently employed. Combined with the additional pressures of providing care in the home, the crisis has halted progress toward gender parity in several economies and industries.”_



“We hope that this report will serve as a call to action to leaders to embed gender parity as a central goal of our policies and practices to manage the post-pandemic recovery, to the benefit of our economies and our societies,” wrote Saadia Zahidi, Managing Director and Head of the Centre for the New Economy and Society.

In the “Key Findings” section, there are several results regarding “Gender Gaps, COVID-19 and the Future of Work” which should concern those on either side of the “gender wage gap” debate.


----------



## GURPS

*Vermont Is Prioritizing 'BIPOC' Households for Vaccines. That's Almost Certainly Unconstitutional.*


The prioritization of vaccine eligibility along explicitly racial lines is unconstitutional, argues Cato Institute legal expert Walter Olson in a December 2020 op-ed for _The Detriot News_ written in response to the Department of Veterans Affairs opening up vaccines to black, Asian, Native American, and Hispanic veterans.

"This runs into the Fourteenth Amendment to the Constitution, which says citizens of all races are entitled to the equal protection of the laws. The Supreme Court has long interpreted this to mean that the government may ordinarily not dole out valuable benefits, or impose harms, based on a citizen's race," writes Olson.

It's true that people of color are more likely to be frontline workers or have health conditions that make them more at risk of COVID-19 complications and death. However, directing vaccines to those higher-risk people can, and should, still be done through race-neutral categorization, says Olson.

"Many sensible priority rules do incidentally protect relatively more minority persons — and that's fine, so long as the decision is based on the neutral grounds rather than being a pretext aimed at getting results based on race," he writes.


----------



## GURPS

*John MacArthur’s LA County Church Continues To Fight For Freedom To Hold Indoor Services*



The church, which has repeatedly made headlines since its leadership decided to resume services last July in defiance of state and local health mandates, was issued an injunction last September by L.A. Superior Court Judge Mitchell Beckloff that ordered them against holding indoor services.

The injunction also required that congregants wear masks and socially distance even during outdoor services.

Grace Community Church and its legal representation will be in court next Friday on their motion to dissolve the injunction.

Among the documents filed was a declaration from Grace’s senior pastor John MacArthur, who addressed allegations from a blog post that his church is not reporting outbreaks of COVID-19 among the congregation. As The Daily Wire reported last November, the church was cleared by county public health officials after three out of their approximately 7,000 members came down with COVID-19 in October.


----------



## GURPS

*FBI Warns Americans Who Use Fake Vaccine Passports ‘May Be Breaking The Law’*

President Joe Biden’s administration has been working with major corporations to establish a nationwide vaccine passport, and last month New York rolled out its own vaccine passports, which state residents will need to show in order to get into most sports and entertainment venues.


Now, the FBI is warning people against using fake vaccine passports.

“We’ve all seen friends posting their #COVID19 vaccination cards on social media,” wrote the Minneapolis branch of the FBI on social media. “If you make or buy a fake one to misrepresent your vaccination status, you endanger other people and may also be breaking the law.”





Because Computer Databases are always 110 % Accurate     


Plus I'd like to know what Law is being broken - Federal / State / Local


----------



## GURPS

*Who Needs the 14th Amendment? Vermont's Blatantly Unconstitutional Vaccine Rules Prioritize 'BIPOC' Households*


The state health commissioner says it’s not race per se that’s the determining factor. It’s that people of color have higher rates of infection, disease, and death, as well as lower rates of vaccination.

This is statistically true. But the Constitution says that’s not enough, says Cato Institute legal expert Walter Olson.

“This runs into the Fourteenth Amendment to the Constitution, which says citizens of all races are entitled to the equal protection of the laws. The Supreme Court has long interpreted this to mean that the government may ordinarily not dole out valuable benefits, or impose harms, based on a citizen’s race,” writes Olson.

Reason:



> It’s true that people of color are more likely to be frontline workers or have health conditions that make them more at risk of COVID-19 complications and death. However, directing vaccines to those higher-risk people can, and should, still be done through race-neutral categorization, says Olson.
> “Many sensible priority rules do incidentally protect relatively more minority persons — and that’s fine, so long as the decision is based on the neutral grounds rather than being a pretext aimed at getting results based on race,” he writes.



NRO’s Isaac Shorr refers to the policy as “dystopian.”



> The problem with this vaccine prioritization scheme is not so much practical as it is a matter of principle. Racial preferences in vaccine distribution during a pandemic seem like a lab-made recipe for fomenting racial discord, balkanizing American society, and sowing distrust in our institutions. The fact that shots are being made available to BIPOC only — a strange and seemingly arbitrary category of people with completely different life experiences — isn’t likely to have major public-health consequences. It should be expected, however, to have a number of deleterious downstream consequences, in addition to just being _flat-out_ _wrong_.


Oh, dear. He used the “W” word. Mr. Schorr should know by now that there’s no such thing as “right” or “wrong” — only what feels good.
Schorr finds several specific things wrong with the policy, including its detrimental impact on national unity and the precedent it establishes to create other race-based policies.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> "...and may also be breaking the law.”


And what law would that be, that this person isn't really even sure of?  Failure to respect my authoritah?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> View attachment 156182


"Proudly hold the Red Star high in hand!"


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS

*The Suicide of Expertise*



There is no human being on the planet who has changed their story more than Anthony Fauci. He’s a doctor, he went to medical school and graduated, but there isn’t much to suggest he’s treated a patient since the late 1960s. He’s a bureaucrat, a pretty bad one, who became “known,” as they say, for his work on an AIDS vaccine. If you’re playing the home game, there is no AIDS vaccine. That makes him the Steve Bartman of vaccine development. (No offense to Steve Bartman, I would’ve done the same thing in that seat and Bartman didn’t go on to spend the rest of this life telling the Cubs how to play baseball).

Through it all, Fauci has managed to become the highest-paid person in the federal government, even more than the President of the United States. The attention and fame he’s garnered through the pandemic will lead to a seven, maybe eight, figure book deal and a speaking fee rivaling any world leader.

Unfortunately, Fauci’s salary of $416,608 breaks down to roughly $758 per contradiction over the past year. Name a side of an issue and he’s been on it. There has been zero consistency for that money. A mortal would have been fired, he will be carved into a mountain, if liberals have their way.

Every TV doctor and medical contributor to any outlet has been embarrassingly wrong about everything. Unable to fend off the pull everyone in journalism has succumbed to, they uncritically parrot whatever the latest supposition is. When someone, say a Dr. Scott Atlas, questions the current narrative, they are smeared as a kook and audiences are always reminded that they are “not a virologist.” These reminders are usually conveyed by people like Sanjay Gupta, a neurosurgeon, or the former head of Planned Parenthood, also not a virologist.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Notorious COVID Adviser Is Still Fearmongering About ‘Category 5 Hurricane’ Pandemic* 

“First of all, let me say that at this time, we really are in a Category 5 hurricane status with regard to the rest of the world,” Osterholm said on NBC’s “Meet the Press” on Sunday. “At this point, we will see in the next two weeks the highest number of cases reported globally since the beginning of the pandemic. In terms of the United States, we’re just at the beginning of this surge. We haven’t even really begun to see it yet.”

In addition to making bold predictions about case numbers in the United States, the director for the University of Minnesota’s Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy also praised Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky for being a “truth-teller” and said the message sent out by health experts at the agency “was completely consistent [about vaccines], although it may confuse the public.” 

“When you get vaccinated, it’s like buying a fireproof suit that works 90 to 95 percent of the time, but it doesn’t work all the time. So why want to walk into a big fire if you don’t have to? What they’re basically saying is, yes, if you are vaccinated, you can start opening up a lot of things in your life that you couldn’t do before. But now, if you know you’re going to be walking into a fire, why do it?” Osterholm questioned. “Get vaccinated. That’s your fireproof suit, but don’t put yourself in harm’s way unnecessarily because it’s not going to be foolproof.”


----------



## TPD

Just watched about 5mins of Shep Smith on CNBC and he tried his best to scare the hell out of me - new variants, more dangerous than ever, get vaccine now before I die! And on and on and on....  I’m watching M_A_S*H now.


----------



## GURPS

Panic Porn


----------



## Kyle

This is why the asylums are needed quickly!


----------



## DaSDGuy

High risk states

How about sending all the New York democrats to nursing homes where it's safe?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Kyle said:


> This is why the asylums are needed quickly!



This is @SailorGirl  and @mitzi to a tee.


----------



## TPD

Kyle said:


> This is why the asylums are needed quickly!



just WOW!


----------



## mitzi

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> This is @SailorGirl  and @mitzi to a tee.



See how the girl hits the elevator wall? That's what I would like to do to your face but I wouldn't be crying.


----------



## GURPS

*'Police State': Cops Swarm ANOTHER Canadian Church for COVID Defiance and the Woke Crowd Cheers*

At dawn on Wednesday morning in Edmonton, Alberta – in an area that looks like it’s the middle of a prairie – Alberta Health Services police and cops with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) swarmed the GraceLife Church to cut off the building from its parishioners.

Police and crews arrived at oh-dark-30 to erect fencing around the church property to send a message that the church would not be able to worship on site until the government gave permission.

The church’s pastor was previously jailed for 35 days for defying shut-down orders.

Ezra Levant, the founder of Rebel News, noted the obvious “police state” tactics of locking people people out of church.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



mitzi said:


> See how the girl hits the elevator wall? That's what I would like to do to your face but I wouldn't be crying.


You really should ask someone what I said when I wrote, "See you next Tuesday".


----------



## Kyle

COVID-19 vaccination site shuts down after adverse reactions to Johnson & Johnson shot, report says


More than 600 vaccination reports were canceled

Thirteen people at a COVID-19 vaccination site in Colorado had adverse reactions to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine on Wednesday — shutting down operations for the day, a report said.









						COVID-19 vaccination site shuts down after adverse reactions to Johnson & Johnson shot, report says
					

Thirteen people at a COVID-19 vaccination site in Colorado had adverse reactions to the Johnson & Johnson vaccine on Wednesday — shutting down operations for the day, a report said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## stgislander

Is it Johnson & Johnson or Jensen & Jensen?

The SMCHD vaccination site calls the single shot version Jensen & Jensen.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Is it Johnson & Johnson or Jensen & Jensen?
> 
> The SMCHD vaccination site calls the single shot version* Jensen & Jensen.*


Maybe that's something Ms Brewster and her lab came up with over the weekend?


----------



## mitzi

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> You really should ask someone what I said when I wrote, "See you next Tuesday".



I know what you said. I don't give a sh*t what you call me.


----------



## GURPS

*The 'Random Act of Journalism' The Today Show Did That Blows Apart the COVID Panic Narrative*






They noted that new cases were mostly younger folks, largely because they’re not vaccinated since they’re not considered an at-risk group, unlike Americans who are 65 years of age or older. Yet, what was not covered was that most of the cases are mild and don’t require hospitalization. That’s a good thing. NBC News committed a “random act of journalism” when they reported on this trend. They interviewed doctors in New York, a COVID mecca, and a state where cases are surging. Doctors there noted the hospitalization rates are nowhere near where they were last year (via NBC News) [emphasis mine]:



> The number of cases is rising again following a steep decline and then plateauing for several weeks. During a White House Covid-19 briefing Monday, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said the rise in cases — an average increase of 10 percent from the previous week — gave her a sense of "impending doom."
> But *doctors say that patients seeking care this time around are younger and, notably, not as sick*.
> *In New York, where cases are rising, some Covid-19 patients still require hospitalization, but the numbers of such patients are nowhere near the "astronomical" levels from a year ago, said Dr. Frederick Davis*, an associate chair of emergency medicine at Northwell Health's Long Island Jewish Hospital.
> Now, *Davis said, Covid-19 cases are mostly mild.*
> "The cases we are seeing are the younger groups that probably aren't eligible for vaccines just yet," Davis said.




Again, a good thing. These young Americans can recover at home and will have a solid base of protection while they wait for vaccination if they choose to do so. Meanwhile, over 100 million Americans have received at least one dose of the COVID vaccine, and it’s growing every day. We’re near herd immunity, and that scares these medical professionals. They want to keep us all scared so their allies on the Hill can get that COVID passport idea through.

Is there a fourth wave? No. Even Dr. Anthony Fauci said that’s probably not going to happen, so why are we panicking? Have no fear, folks. Have no fear. The panic peddling is being undercut by science. The vaccines are working, and when added with those who have acquired natural immunity—the picture is even better. The latter part is not really discussed by Fauci and his ilk, which is not offering Americans the full picture. So, the “impending doom” nonsense the CDC was peddling for days, especially around spring break was yet another time the so-called experts were wrong. CDC said fully vaccinated people could travel but then backtracked 26 hours later. Also, planes are not and have never been a source of so-called super spread.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

We didn't have a flu season this year, everything was covid-19. It start up again in the fall with covid-19, like there are no other flu types.


----------



## GURPS

*Why Vice News Stepped on a Rake With Their COVID Passport Story*


“The GOP Wants to Save You From ‘Vaccine Passports’ That Mostly Don’t Exist,” reads the headline, but the article negates itself mid-way through the piece: [emphasis mine]

Conservatives have opened up the latest front in the culture war, and it’s “vaccine passports.”


> On Tuesday, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott signed an executive order banning the state and local governments, as well as organizations receiving state funding, from requiring documentation of inoculation.
> "Government should not require any Texan to show proof of vaccination and reveal private health information just to go about their daily lives,” Abbott said in a statement announcing the move. “We will continue to vaccinate more Texans and protect public health—and we will do so without treading on Texans' personal freedoms."
> *Last month, New York became the first state to roll out such a voluntary program*, using an app created by IBM called Excelsior Pass, and it’s been used at NBA and NHL games in New York. Also last month, *Walmart announced a plan to make the vaccine records of people inoculated at their stores available digitally*.
> But so far, the backlash has outpaced the project itself.
> Texas is one of four states whose governors have either signed laws or announced executive orders barring these so-called “passports,” along with Florida, Idaho, and Utah. Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, the first governor to weigh in, signed an executive order last week that not only bars state agencies from issuing such documents but also bans businesses from requiring customers to be vaccinated as well.
> "It's completely unacceptable for either the government or the private sector to impose upon you the requirement that you show proof of vaccine to just simply be able to participate in normal society," DeSantis said at a press conference last week.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

http://www.webnewsys.com/2021/04/fresh-blow-for-astrazeneca-as-vaccine.htmlhttp://www.webnewsys.com/2021/04/fresh-blow-for-astrazeneca-as-vaccine.html








						FOURTH site halts J&J vaccinations within three days: Georgia clinic pauses shots over eight 'adverse reactions' after similar holds in Colorado, Iowa and North Carolina
					

Your Destination Of pure Entertainment




					www.yourdestinationnow.com


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> http://www.webnewsys.com/2021/04/fresh-blow-for-astrazeneca-as-vaccine.htmlhttp://www.webnewsys.com/2021/04/fresh-blow-for-astrazeneca-as-vaccine.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOURTH site halts J&J vaccinations within three days: Georgia clinic pauses shots over eight 'adverse reactions' after similar holds in Colorado, Iowa and North Carolina
> 
> 
> Your Destination Of pure Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yourdestinationnow.com


Something not quite kosher with the J&J jab.  4 sites in 3 days and I imagine there are more that are not being reported.  If we had 8 cases of the sweet-n-sour sickness out of a group of 425 people, the MSM would be all over it calling it a super spreader event.  But I don't think these 8 reactions from the vaccine are getting much coverage.  I could be wrong because I haven't watched much news the last couple of days.  But I would bet $1000 if Trump were still in office, any reaction to the vaccine would be getting wall to wall coverage.   Every night on the news we would be hearing reports of sore arms and aching bodies.  We would be seeing pictures of crying babies who haven't even gotten the shot.  It would be bad!


----------



## GURPS

*SCOTUS Blocks California Restriction That Limits In-Home Religious Gatherings*


The Supreme Court has blocked a California restriction that limits in-home religious worship, finding the regulation violates the First Amendment.

The Associated Press reported, “the order from the court late Friday is the latest in a recent string of cases in which the high court has barred officials from enforcing some coronavirus-related restrictions applying to religious gatherings.” According to the AP, “the case before the justices involved two residents of Santa Clara County in the San Francisco Bay Area, who want to host small, in-person Bible study sessions in their homes.”

“The court ruled – again – that California’s different and worse rules for the temples of God than the temples of commerce – did not withstand strict scrutiny,” tweeted Harmeet K. Dhillon, who represented the plaintiffs in the lawsuit.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Again, my friend asks me, "Why do we need to get a vaccine"?


----------



## DaSDGuy

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Again, my friend asks me, "Why do we need to get a vaccine"?


US COVID fatalities as of yesterday - 561,956
Worldwide COVID fatalities - 2,920,000

Same as the flu? Not really. US Flu fatalities 34,200 for last flu season 2018-2019.

Percentages don't mean crap. They are only used to cover the facts shown by real numbers.


----------



## Louise

DaSDGuy said:


> US COVID fatalities as of yesterday - 561,956
> Worldwide COVID fatalities - 2,920,000
> 
> Same as the flu? Not really. US Flu fatalities 34,200 for last flu season 2018-2019.
> 
> Percentages don't mean crap. They are only used to cover the facts shown by real numbers.



How many flu viruses have been man made such as this Covid 19?  I think that is a good question.  Hopefully, we will get the answer(s).


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may .,..



DaSDGuy said:


> US COVID fatalities as of yesterday - 561,956 Worldwide COVID fatalities - 2,920,000
> Same as the flu? Not really. US Flu fatalities 34,200 for last flu season 2018-2019. Percentages don't mean crap. They are only used to cover the facts shown by real numbers.


What I'm hearing is that you, (in addition to nearly everyone else), are too lazy and lack the personal responsibility and necessary will power, to eat a healthy diet, cutting out all sugars,, cut out refined carbohydrates, cut out processed foods, all of which contribute to inflammation in the body that suppresses the immune system. And do some moderate exercise, like just simply walking everyday for 45 minutes or so, to stay healthy. Instead, you take the lazy route by looking for the quick fix, in this case, an untested, unproven, experimental gene therapy vaccine. Darwin was correct.


----------



## GURPS

DaSDGuy said:


> US COVID fatalities as of yesterday - 561,956




except for the simple Fact 

COVID DEATHS ARE WAY OVER STATED


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

LightRoasted said:


> If I may .,..
> 
> 
> What I'm hearing is that you, (in addition to nearly everyone else), are too lazy and lack the personal responsibility and necessary will power, to eat a healthy diet, cutting out all sugars,, cut out refined carbohydrates, cut out processed foods, all of which contribute to inflammation in the body that suppresses the immune system. And do some moderate exercise, like just simply walking everyday for 45 minutes or so, to stay healthy. Instead, you take the lazy route by looking for the quick fix, in this case, an untested, unproven, experimental gene therapy vaccine. Darwin was correct.


You are hearing your ass talking.  Nothing I said implied a sunge word of you comment. You went off on another of your psychotic rants that have no basis in facts.


----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> except for the simple Fact
> 
> COVID DEATHS ARE WAY OVER STATED


Agree with your post a lot more than the previous.  What I don't agree with are percentages instead of actual numbers. I'm sick of hearing 98% will recover.  98% recovery means 2% don't. Since when is a 2% fatality rate ok?  We have over 350,000,000 people in the US. If only 1/3 catch COVID that would be over 115,000,000 cases. Using his 2% fatalities are OK with him attitude we will have over 2,300,000 fatalities.  All because he's afraid of a needle and can't comprehend that RNA is different than DNA.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Here's a "reliable" news website for @HGMilstead, and others. This goes along with how powerful the term "Informed Consent" really is, for those that know how to use it by saying, no to the shot. Also, I recall it was @DaSDGuy that specifically said if something bad happened to him after he got the shot, that he would "Sue" whoever he could. So again, hahahahahaha. Not.









						You can’t sue Pfizer or Moderna if you have severe Covid vaccine side effects. The government likely won't compensate you for damages either
					

Companies like Pfizer and Moderna have total immunity from legal liability under the PREP Act if something unintentionally goes wrong with their Covid vaccines.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



DaSDGuy said:


> All because he's afraid of a needle and can't comprehend that* RNA is different than DNA*.


Here you show your lack of intelligence and education, or simply your hubris. The nucleus of the human cell carries our "DNA" and an exact copy called, "RNA" works outside of the nucleus within the cell.


----------



## GURPS

DaSDGuy said:


> 98% recovery means 2% don't. Since when is a 2% fatality rate ok?




While it sucks ..... *follow me here ... *

PEOPLE DIE ... Heart Attacks, Cancer, Gun Shots in Chicago on a Saturday Night, Drunk Driving, Beaten to Death With a Hammer

.... it happens, there is no need to up turn the entire  World for a disease with a 98% survivability rate


----------



## GURPS

*Liberal Pollster Shreds the Current COVID Panic Narrative*

The fourth wave is going to kill us all. We have variants. We have cases reportedly surging. We have vaccines, but even if you get the shot you have to remain inside and remain in total fear…until we get the Soviet-style passport system going. This is our medical expert community, which is really a bunch of bureaucrats peddling their own agenda. Here's the deal, fellas—you can’t keep this game up for a virus with a 90+ percent survivability rate. You can’t especially with three vaccines that are preventing further spread. The states that remain under the lockdown regime were seeing a spike and New York City, the mecca of the US-based COVID outbreak, is seeing the decline in every metric gauging the spread of this virus. This isn’t from me. FiveThirtyEight Nate Silver has been dropping some facts that are undercutting the panic narrative. Was there a slight surge in the Northeast? Yeah—as he noted, it’s plateaued. Michigan is seeing something serious brewing, but that's not a “wave.” The data simply doesn't spell alarm.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## TPD

Check out the St Mary's data - not adding up.  Hospitalizations were 4 as of March 25th, the last update - 2 1/2 weeks ago.  Case rate per 100k is 18.5 as of today, April 11th.   That is about the same as mid-November.  Why isn't hospital data current?  Now they are also reporting data on 4 variants of the virus.  Only 123 deaths in St. Mary and not all of those are residents of this county.   I think the good doctor reported to the commissioners last week about concern of increasing cases.   

Yeah keep everyone scared - delay hospital data if it isn't in your favor, report on variants, tell everyone cases rising again.


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Supreme Court Voids Restraining Order Against Salon Order*


There's been an update in the case of Shelley Luther, the Dallas salon owner who was briefly jailed last May for refusing to close her business in compliance with stay-at-home orders. On Friday, the Texas Supreme Court unanimously tossed out a civil and criminal contempt of court action against her, because the temporary restraining order the judge based it on was not clear on what conduct was prohibited, according to Chuck Lindell with Austin American-Statesman.


Lindell also reported that, with added emphasis:



> On Friday, the court issued its ruling, agreeing with Luther's claim that the temporary restraining order did not properly inform the salon owner about what conduct was prohibited.





> [State District Judge Eric] Moyé's order accused Luther of violating state, county and city emergency regulations *but did not specify which rules were broken*, nor did it specify which "in-person services" were banned at Salon a la Mode, the court ruled.
> In addition, the order violated the Texas Rules of Civil Procedure, which requires court orders to specify what action must be halted without forcing people to refer to other documents.





> "Luther could not know without analyzing a multitude of regulations — state, county, and city emergency orders referenced in the temporary restraining order, plus the federal guidelines they referenced — what conduct was prohibited at any given time," the court said in an unsigned opinion.



[clip]


The judge held over Luther the option to avoid her jail sentence if she apologized and in her statement she acknowledged that "that the society cannot function where one's own belief in the concept of liberty permits you flaunt your disdain for the rulings of duly elected officials." 

Judge Moyé also told her that "You owe an apology to the elected officials whom you disrespected by flagrantly ignoring and, in one case, defiling, their orders, which you now know obviously applied to you" and even called her decision to remain open "selfish."




IMHO that Judge should be the one sitting in jail for his idiotic statement about Liberty and Society


----------



## GURPS

MI continues to see a rise in cases - in spite of Mandated Masks and Lock Downs ...... EVERYWHERE Else continues to see a decline including 17 states that have ended the mandate 



*Michigan Gov. Whitmer Asks Feds For More Vaccine Doses: We Have A "Surge" Despite Mask Mandates, Capacity Limits*


----------



## GURPS

*Protesters Rip Down Government Fencing Around Alberta Church; Police Show Up In Riot Gear*





“What I can tell you is that most of the congregation was with Pastor Coates today, who was holding services at an undisclosed location off-site to avoid any trouble,” she said. “For them, this is not about a building, it’s about being able to gather in-person. That’s why they got in trouble in the first place for not limiting the congregation for 15% of fire code capacity.”

GraceLife Church first made international headlines in February when its pastor, James Coates, was arrested and jailed for more than a month after holding church services in defiance of Alberta’s Public Health Order, which limited congregations to 15% capacity.


----------



## GURPS

*Only Vaccinated Can Board Evacuation Ships*



“All precautions will be taken to protect the health and safety of the crew and passengers who board our ships,” Royal Caribbean Group added.


The island’s Prime Minister, Ralph Gonsalves, then sparked criticism by saying that those boarding cruise ships or seeking temporary refuge on nearby islands must be vaccinated against COVID-19. Those who have not yet been vaccinated — numbering in the thousands — will not be permitted to leave the island, and will be housed in local hotels in “safe zones,” according to the Prime Minister.

“Gonsalves said only vaccinated residents who have been checked and identified by Dr. Simone Keizer-Beache, the St. Vincent and the Grenadines chief medical officer, will be allowed to board the ships out of an abundance of caution,” reported ABC News.


----------



## GURPS

*Top Whitmer Aide Caught Vacationing in Florida Despite Governor's Travel Warning*






Most egregiously, the governor’s office issued a defense that refers to Breitbart as a “white nationalist website.”


_Newsweek_:



> Brietbart’s report is “a partisan attack from a garbage white nationalist website,” said Bobby Leddy, Whitmer’s press secretary, said in an email to _Newsweek._ He added that Foster “is fully recovered from COVID and fully vaccinated,” citing guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that fully-vaccinated people can travel domestically.
> “The administration encourages everyone to get vaccinated as soon as possible so we can return to normal life more quickly,” Leddy said to _Newsweek_. He did not comment in response to whether Foster’s daughter and her friends had been vaccinated prior to the trip.




 


So what [ not that Brietbart is a White Nationalist Website ] does that make the report a lie or incorrect


----------



## GURPS

*Team Of Lawyers Suing WHO And Related Orgs. For Misleading World About COVID*



Their class-action suit is being filed in the US, based on three issues:

1) The nature of the pandemic. Is it a pandemic in the authentic sense of infection rates? Or because of the prevalence of testing? Or is there a tie-in to corporate greed?

2) Are the restrictions offered because they genuinely make us safer? Or because they ramp up fear and make otherwise unpalatable options not only more palatable but demanded by the public — like all kinds of medical tests and treatments.

3) Was Germany specifically lobbied by ‘experts’ so that they would be a national role model whose example was trusted and followed by the rest of the world?

These lawyers are trying to make the case that claims about the tests were deliberately misrepresented, which means that the actions taken as a result of those tests were also illegitimate. Any harm that was inflicted as a result — to individuals or to whole economies — can be acted on for damages.

What will come of it? Too early to say.

But can you imagine what it might mean if a price is paid when deceptive practices cause harm — even when done by governments or corporations? We might see people thinking twice before destroying the lives of ‘little’ people.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Only Vaccinated Can Board Evacuation Ships*
> 
> 
> 
> “All precautions will be taken to protect the health and safety of the crew and passengers who board our ships,” Royal Caribbean Group added.
> 
> 
> The island’s Prime Minister, Ralph Gonsalves, then sparked criticism by saying that those boarding cruise ships or seeking temporary refuge on nearby islands must be vaccinated against COVID-19. Those who have not yet been vaccinated — numbering in the thousands — will not be permitted to leave the island, and will be housed in local hotels in “safe zones,” according to the Prime Minister.
> 
> “Gonsalves said only vaccinated residents who have been checked and identified by Dr. Simone Keizer-Beache, the St. Vincent and the Grenadines chief medical officer, will be allowed to board the ships out of an abundance of caution,” reported ABC News.


and so it begins - vaccine discrimination


----------



## Hijinx

Bad Doctors kill more people each year than any Virus.


----------



## kom526

TPD said:


> and so it begins - vaccine discrimination


In this case it seems like borderline mass murder, but it'll be chalked up as Covid related.


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> and so it begins - vaccine discrimination




according to the St Vinces Gov - the demands came from the country to receive the refugees 

but yeah


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

I have to eat some crow today I received the mark of the beast......what a fustercluck WalMart was. 4:20 appt. got shot at 5:15, had to wait 15 minutes to see if was going to die after that. All in the WalMart zoo.


----------



## TPD

Bonehead said:


> I have to eat some crow today I received the mark of the beast......what a fustercluck WalMart was. 4:20 appt. got shot at 5:15, had to wait 15 minutes to see if was going to die after that. All in the WalMart zoo.


Eating crow because you swore you would never step in Walmart again but you did?


----------



## GURPS

*‘A Huge Win’: California Lifts Capacity Limits On Churches Following 5 Rebukes From SCOTUS*

“In response to recent judicial rulings, effective immediately, location and capacity limits on places of worship are not mandatory but are strongly recommended,” read California’s COVID-19 guidance, which was revised Monday. “The linked guidance is in the process of being updated. All other restrictions in the guidance remain in place.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


>




Good news for a change.


----------



## GURPS

*Big Tech Is Censoring Science Because COVID-19 Panic Made Them Rich And Destroyed Their Competition*



*Preventing Open Inquiry Kills People*
In taking down videos of the March 18 panel, YouTube was “really continuing what they’ve been doing for the past year: stifle debate, short-circuit scientific inquiry, make sure that the narrative is not questioned,” DeSantis said. “And I think we’ve seen already that that has had catastrophic consequences for our society.”


DeSantis noted that big tech took the lead in “censoring criticism of lockdowns,” while a good deal of scientific evidence clearly shows lockdowns have caused countless deaths and worsened millions of diseases worldwide, including in the United States. “Perhaps if we had had a freer exchange of ideas during those critical months, perhaps we would have been able to avoid” some of these terrible consequences, he said.

The doctors on the panel argued that overall it’s clear scientifically that lockdowns make a pandemic much worse. That’s because in the long run, lockdowns do not reduce COVID-19 infections, they said, while imposing massive, lifelong penalties on especially the poorest people. Estimates say lockdowns will eventually cause tens of millions of additional deaths worldwide by worsening poverty, tuberculosis, malaria, HIV, starvation, cancer, heart attacks, suicide, and much more.

“The lockdowns are the single biggest public health mistake in history,” Bhattacharya said on the banned March 18 panel. He said lockdowns are psychologically compelling to rich societies terrified of death, but are not only ineffective at stopping disease and death, they also make both worse. He noted a few minutes later:



> The international evidence and the American evidence is clear: The lockdowns have not stopped the spread of the disease in any measurable way. The disease spreads on aerosol by droplets, it’s a respiratory disease. It’s very difficult to stop. The idea of the lockdown is incredibly beguiling… but humans are not like that. What’s happened instead, we’ve exposed working class, we’ve exposed poor people at higher rates. We’ve created this illusion that we can control disease spread when in fact we cannot.


Atlas noted that when comparing excess mortality rates across states and countries, locales with severe lockdowns have fared no better and often much worse than locales with lighter or nonexistent lockdowns.


“The lockdowns actually killed people, destroyed lives, destroyed families,” he said. “…Our country, more than any other country, frankly, was willing to sacrifice its children out of fear.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*You Can Only Play This COVID Whack-a-Mole Game for So Long, Dr. Fauci*



Even now, liberals and left-leaning data crunchers, like Nate Silver, have probably irritated their audiences by debunking this so-called fourth COVID wave that isn’t happening. Daily deaths are down. And the supposed surge in New York City? Well, that’s actually not true either. By every metric, it’s on the decline. And here we are again with Fauci, who said a fourth wave is probably not going to happen. That directly contradicts what the CDC has been saying all of March about “impending doom.” Texas reopened a month ago. Nothing happened. And yes, wearing masks after vaccination _is theater_.

The clock ran out on these clowns. They thought cases and deaths would still remain high for some reason. Even after three vaccines and a 90+ percent survivability rate, they thought we’d still be knee-deep in blood on this. We’re not. We’re winning. The political class wants the COVID passport initiative enacted. They want another system on control, as do the COVID experts. The God-complex is appalling. Well, everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth. For the COVID experts, it was that the vaccines would work. In the meantime, this crew is still trying to rehash old and debunked narratives like it's something new. CNN ate pavement for trying to say that mass infections could occur via air travel. Not the case—air travel has never been a source of super spread. Never.

Dr. Makary noted how the ‘science’ crowd is paralyzed by fear regarding the vaccines, which does an immense disservice to public health. Why are they afraid? Again, the clock ran out when it comes to establishing a new system of control. So, now they’re relegated to being total crazy people in media interviews.







__





						outline.com is available for purchase - Sedo.com
					






					outline.com


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci's Hyper-Cautiousness on COVID Vaccine Benefits is Misleading and Harmful*


Unlike many media figures, I've never been a reflexive fan or a critic of Dr. Anthony Fauci. My general view of the man has been that he's a leading authority who's doing his best in a time of crisis, who heavily prefers to err on the side of caution (not surprising for an infectious disease expert), and who sometimes tailors his pronouncements in a manner that is overly calculating or even misleading -- as to manipulate the public into proceeding a certain way. In short, a mixed bag. But in recent weeks, I've found more and more of his statements to be questionable at best, if not downright counter-productive. His continued insistence upon emphasizing all the things he believes fully vaccinated people _shouldn't_ do strikes me as actively harmful at this point.

The vaccines are almost miraculously effective and safe, which Fauci sometimes acknowledges, like when he appears to be taking credit for Operation Warp Speed. But then we get maddeningly mixed messaging like this, which threaten to exacerbate hesitancies among the very vaccine-skeptical Americans we need to get immunized to help hasten the end of the pandemic through herd immunity:

[clip]


*Indeed, the ultra-cautious CDC Director herself recently said that fully inoculated individuals do not carry COVID-19, a broadly accurate statement that the CDC partially walked back anyway, due to technicalities and extremely rare occurrences. But the overall data on this point is overwhelmingly encouraging. Writing in the Wall Street Journal recently, Dr. Nicole Saphier observed that "once immunity has kicked in, the vaccinated are at negligible risk of being infected, never mind spreading infection." Fauci appears to be fixating on that negligible risk, which is a grave disservice. Sending a signal -- even with the best of intentions -- that there isn't really that much of a difference between being vaccinated and unvaccinated in terms of behavior and activities is dangerous. It calcifies doubts among the vaccine-resistant, some of whom suspect government officials want to continue wielding capricious control over their lives no matter what they do. It likely also stirs cynicism among other vaccine-skeptical populations, as well: If I can't go do fun normal things, and I'm very unlikely to die from the disease even if I get it, why bother with the shots? And it feeds the borderline psychosis of vaccinated people (typically on the Left) who continue to traffic in their own weird brand of anti-vax sentiment:*




> And we double mask in our family — the hospital style one with a cute cloth one on top. Will still be doing that for the foreseeable future. Here’s my fun @thereidout mask! pic.twitter.com/aJNTEuSn8I
> — Joy-Ann Pro-Democracy & Masks Reid ?? (@JoyAnnReid) April 11, 2021


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Bonehead said:


> I have to eat some crow today I received the mark of the beast......what a fustercluck WalMart was. 4:20 appt. got shot at 5:15, had to wait 15 minutes to see if was going to die after that. All in the WalMart zoo.


Good luck.


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Good luck.


I got my Walmart shot last Thursday. Wife got hers last Wednesday. Daughter got hers last Tuesday. We're all fine. Now what?


----------



## Sneakers

Gilligan said:


> I got my Walmart shot last Thursday. Wife got hers last Wednesday. Daughter got hers last Tuesday. We're all fine. Now what?


Not to scare you guys or anything, but on the news just now they said there have been 6 cases (out of 6.x Million shots of J&J) of very rare blood clots which can show 6-13 days after the shot.  As a result, all injections of J&J have been suspended.

Keep an eye on any stroke-like symptoms.

"Adverse events appear to be extremely rare and are being further evaluated to ensure vaccine safety," Texas health officials note
Unusual clots in six women occurred 6 to 13 days after vaccination, the CDC says
The clots occurred in veins that drain blood from the brain and occurred together with low platelets
All six cases were in women between the ages of 18 and 48
*Symptoms:* People who have received the Johnson & Johnson vaccine who develop severe headache, abdominal pain, leg pain or shortness of breath within three weeks after vaccination should contact their health care provider
*Treatment:* U.S. health authorities cautioned doctors against using a typical clot treatment, the blood-thinner heparin. “In this setting, administration of heparin may be dangerous and alternative treatments need to be given,” the FDA and CDC said


----------



## GURPS

*Michael Moore Demands Gretchen Whitmer Close Down All Of Michigan*


“I hate to say this, because I voted for her for governor, but she has been scared by people who seek to do violence to her, who bullied her,” Moore said. “The business community — the Chamber of Commerce — who have insisted that she reopen everything and this has brought a tragedy upon this upon the state, and so I need everybody’s help in pressuring … Governor Gretchen Whitmer, a Democrat, to close things down.”

Moore insisted that Whitmer should ignore the cries of the business community, recommending that they apply for government help to keep themselves afloat. He also highlighted that Whitmer comes from a business background and is not anti-business.

*“Do not listen to the business community. Yes, they are losing money,” he said. “There are programs to help them with getting some of this money back, and what they can’t get back, there should be other programs that the Biden administration establishes so that these businesses don’t go bankrupt.”*

[clip]

Michael Moore has been fear-mongering about the pandemic since the outset. In December of last year, the documentary filmmaker told Trump supporters to wear masks and socially distance, warning that their deaths would kill Republican leadership.

“I have two words for MAGA Nation: Don’t Die,” he said.

“Your love of and loyalty to Trump isn’t worth your life,” he added. “With 73 million of you refusing to wear a mask and to social distance, there’ll be no way to eradicate this disease. And a lot of you are going to die.”

Moore likened the death rate to al-Qaeda killing Americans every 37 seconds.

“Why do you want to infect your spouse, your parents, your children? By now, despite your bluster and anger, I KNOW that YOU know that this pandemic is real,” he said. “One person is dying every 37 seconds? What do you think that is? If al-Qaeda started killing one American every 37 seconds, what would you want to do about that? Why are you doing NOTHING to stop this slaughter? What will it take for you and I to join, arm in arm, to kill Covid-19? The death of your mother? Your son? Where’s the exact line where you’ll say enough is enough?”




says the man with 3 house worth $ 161 million dollars


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> Not to scare you guys or anything, but on the news just now they said there have been 6 cases (out of 6.x Million shots of J&J) of very rare blood clots



All women...

But that aside....how convenient is it that I got two whopping big anti-clotting shots after my surgery last Saturday? I live lyf on da edge...


----------



## Kyle

Employee of St. Marys Health Department?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Do you think there is a bias to acknowledge an issue as a side-effect?  Or to only acknowledge it once it is all but indisputable?

In all the world of diseases, only with COVID is an asymptomatic person who did not seek care called a "case".  Amongst all causes of death only with COVID does a positive test alone, irrespective of other health factors like heart disease, a bullet in the head, or dismemberment by motorcycle accident, result in the preference for a COVID cause of death over a more nuanced one.

Which is REALLY deadlier?

The disease?  Or the experimental vaccine?

Why don't we have the same level of concern for Smallpox or cholera, which are both more contagious and more deadly than COVID by orders of magnitude?

The human immune system has been 99.972% effective against COVID.  What the H*LL is going on? It sure is NOT medicine.


----------



## ThatOneNerd

The J&J vaccine has a lower clot rate than birth control. So, what is the purpose of Dr. Fauci trying to scare people into NOT taking the shot?

J&J is not using mRNA like Pfizer and Moderna, plus theres no need for special refrigeration with a longer shelf life AND it's a one and done ordeal.

I believe the news is being spun this way for perhaps kickbacks for Pfizer or perhaps Pfizer and Moderna doesn't want any new competition. This is common in the business world.


----------



## GURPS

I Smell Sapidus MPD


----------



## GURPS

*We're in a 'Perpetual Pandemic' With No End in Sight*

In case you didn’t realize it, pandemic porn is designed to keep you scared so that you run to big-daddy government for protection. Don’t go back to work yet. The government will send another check if you need it. And for God’s sake, stay away from crowds, don’t eat indoors, and if you must travel, make sure you are double-masked.



> As COVID cases and deaths in Michigan soar, under a #girlboss governor who received endless praise in _New York Times_ puff-pieces, the free state of Texas is almost completely open, with full baseball stadiums, no mask mandates — and a steadily declining COVID death rate. Dr Anthony Fauci must be scratching his head at how this could possibly be. Of course, Fauci is the same expert who praised Andrew Cuomo’s handling of managing the pandemic as well. He’s one of several public health officials who see their time at the podium possibly coming to an end. His tenure skipping from media outlet to media outlet, offering mixed messages on vaccines and a return to normalcy, is soon to expire.



Dr. Fauci is a public health bureaucrat. That he was able to capture the attention of so many for so long is a mystery. His no-mask/mask/double-mask switcheroos should have sent him off stage after a couple of press conferences and discredited him as an “expert” forever.


----------



## GURPS

*Unlike Fauci, Ron DeSantis Had a Scientifically-Accurate Take on COVID Vaccinations*








Fauci has been peddling science fiction. DeSantis has been actually the better model in following the science. His vaccine rollout in Florida was excellent. He actually vaccinated the elderly first, which was met with attacks by the liberal media. The experts are wrong. Stop listening to them, especially Fauci. 

The dirty secret is that we’re probably near herd immunity, which are words the expert community really doesn’t want to hear for some reason. Over 180 million shots administered, tens of millions of kids who overall don’t contract or spread the virus, and the hordes of Americans who have acquired natural immunity from past infection. This virus has a high survivability rate. The media forgets that. Dr. Marty Makary of Johns Hopkins projected that given the current metrics, two-thirds of the country probably already had the infection. The light is at the end of the tunnel, not doom and gloom. The people who actually have the power to make the decisions are the ones who should be listened to now. Fauci has no power to tell us what to do, so hit the mute button.


----------



## GURPS

*The New World Order Is Taking Its Mask Off While Telling You to Keep Yours On*

Whether by design or by accident, politicians, the corporate media, billionaires, and the expert class figured out that if they crushed the economy and terrified citizens, they could convince them of almost anything. Now they tell us COVID-19 vaccines are a miracle, and everyone should get them, but you can’t go back to living your life mask-free and without restrictions even if you get one. Both of these things cannot be true, and the data says something completely different, but people still obey. Now we are being told to prepare for a “permanent pandemic.”

Now, they’re going to do it all over again. You can count on CNN to say the quiet part out loud, which is the only valuable thing it does.







The newly designated “climate emergency” is designed to bring about global equity. If you wonder why you feel like you are being conditioned for something, because what you hear doesn’t match reality, you are not alone. And CNN just let you in on the secret even if they did not mean to. Massive global redistribution is on the horizon, and it can only happen if you are broke, scared, and ashamed.

Whether it is The Great Reset from the World Economic Forum, Agenda 2030 from the United Nations, or the Green New Deal disguised as “infrastructure,” the ruling class needs to make sure you buy into its narratives. COVID-19 will be a terminal crisis, the planet is dying, and Western societies can never escape from their original sins of colonialism and slavery.

These three narratives are conditioning Americans to accept another massive spending package. President Joe Biden wants to spend trillions in an economy experiencing a V-shaped recovery with declining unemployment. Even the restaurant industry, one of the hardest hit during the pandemic, outperformed with a 17% uptick in retail sales. The industry is now only 5% below pre-pandemic levels despite ongoing capacity and operating restrictions. Another $2 trillion package makes zero sense in these economic conditions.

The pandemic and associated lockdowns pushed 150 million people out of the middle class and into poverty, the first decline in this socioeconomic class in over 30 years. In America, small businesses were hit hardest during the pandemic. Government spending to date has already caused prices for lumber, gas, and other commodities to rise significantly. Groceries are getting more expensive. Injecting more money into the economy will just encourage more and potentially excessive inflation. The middle class is the one that suffers when prices go up and wages stagnate.


----------



## GURPS

*Michigan Moving To Make 'Emergency' COVID-19 Mandates Permanent*


But what makes the Great Lakes State truly unique now is that it wants to make its emergency rules for businesses permanent.

*State bureaucrats are moving to impose permanent regulations that would mandate the following and more on all Michigan businesses: mask wearing whenever employees are within six feet of someone else, daily health screenings, extensive record keeping, and keeping a "COVID-19 safety coordinator" on-site. Retail stores, personal care services, and other businesses open to the public would have to become the mask police: They would be required to make all customers wear masks, vaccinated or not.

Many of these rules are based on mandates put in place last spring by Gov. Gretchen Whitmer. As such, many are based on outdated scientific knowledge about how COVID-19 spreads. For instance, employers must "increase facility cleaning and disinfection" and "prohibit workers from using other workers' phones, desks, offices or other work tools and equipment." These rules were dreamed up when public health experts thought the virus could easily spread via surface contact. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recently said there's a one in 10,000 chance of getting infected from touching a contaminated surface.*


----------



## GURPS

*ID10T's Influencers like Joy Reid spreading dangerous idea of quarantining forever*


Instead, the United States of COVID is showing signs of turning into the Republic of Never-Ending Fear. People with large followings are painting a nightmare scenario of continuing misery. 

A shocking example is the ironically named MSNBC host Joy-Ann Reid, who turns out to be joyless about the vaccine. In a tweet the other day, she said, “I too am one vax down, but even when I get the second shot, I am too ‘scurred’ to be out there wildin. No flying and no indoor activities for me. Nope!” Reid is, of course, free to be as frightened as she wants about everything, and whether she stays home huddled beneath a blanket with the door quadruple-locked for the next six years is of little concern to me.  


Nevertheless, Reid has a large number of acolytes (2 million Twitter followers) and her pandering use of black vernacular (“scurred”?) suggests she is urging a subset of the population that is already vaccine-hesitant to be as paranoid as her. This is bad advice, and combined with hysterical newspaper headlines and a blockheaded FDA decision to instill fear because six people out of 7 million reported serious blood clots after receiving the miraculous and safe Johnson & Johnson vaccine, it will cause more and more Americans to think, “Why get a vaccine that might harm me if smart people say we should be equally ‘scurred’ after receiving it?” 

Joyless Reid has plenty of company in the Panic Caucus: The Washington Post published an op-ed by a fully vaccinated writer reading “I’m vaccinated, but I’m really not ready to leave my pandemic cocoon.” CNN published an insane story (eventually corrected) massively overestimating the COVID risk from flying (which is very, very small, contra Joy-Ann Reid) and advising passengers not to use the bathrooms on the plane. Know how many COVID cases were traced to planes last year? Sixty out of 1.2 billion passenger flights. And the virus rarely spreads via surfaces. 

Yet the papers are full of stories about Lockdown Lucies and Quarantine Quentins saying they never want to return to normal. In some cases, they freely admit that they have other motives, such as hating human interaction or not wanting anyone to see how much weight they’ve put on since switching to an all-sweatpants wardrobe. Hey, fine, folks, stay locked up forever. More room at 5 Napkin Burger for the rest of us.


----------



## Hijinx

Faucci gave the Wuhan lab millions of dollars after being warned the lab was dangerous, he stopped working on the virus here when it was deemed unsafe to be working on it and then endorsed the Wuhan Lab by giving them money. Our money.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Hmmm....

https://americanconservativemovemen...UGhz4NyyLaq4tjWw_Lff0wuOub2MY32nV4tEVjoZsbEOY


----------



## GURPS

Of Course They are ...


----------



## GURPS

*Whitmer Seems To Suggest FL Adding To Her State’s Pandemic Surge. One Of Her Top Aides Just Visited There.*

Whitmer partially blamed her failure to contain the pandemic in her state on losing “in a Republican-controlled Supreme Court,” which resulted in her not having “all of the exact same tools.”

“At the end of the day, this is going to come down to whether or not everyone does their part,” Whitmer said. “That’s the most important thing. This variant, the B117 variant, is what is growing so quickly here in Michigan. We have the second most of it than, I think, right after Florida, at least that was the last data that I saw.”

“Michigan and Florida are not next to each other. But this is the time in the year that snowbirds come home from Florida, where people are going on spring break, and all of these things can contribute to spread,” she claimed. “And that’s why we’re imploring people to take this seriously, mask up, get tested. If you’ve been around someone who’s positive, stay home. And if you do get COVID, use one of these monoclonal antibodies so that we can keep you out of the hospital and help you retain your health.”

*Whitmer’s comments come after two of her staffers were caught allegedly traveling out of state, including one who went to Florida, after Whitmer expressed concern over variants from outside of the state, specifically Florida.*




Then why is Florida not suffering from a wave of infections ? But instead Florida's Numbers continue to me low or down

What a Cunning Stunt .......


----------



## GURPS

*So, when does President Biden apologize to Gov. Abbott over that ‘Neanderthal thinking’ comment?*


----------



## GURPS

*Ron DeSantis Blasts Vaccine Messaging: 'Vaccines Are Effective, You're Immune, So Act Immune'*




I guess the staff at Channel 2 missed a couple of pieces of news that support DeSantis’s position. In one study published by the CDC in late March, researchers tracked 4,000 individuals for 13 weeks with weekly COVID-19 tests. Of the 2,479 fully vaccinated participants, only three tested positive using a nasal swab test, while eight of the 447 with a single dose did. Of the 994 unvaccinated individuals, 161 tested positive for COVID-19.

This finding prompted CDC Director Rochelle Walensky to say on March 29 in an interview with Rachel Maddow: “Our data from the CDC today suggests that vaccinated people do not carry the virus, don’t get sick, and that it’s not just in the clinical trials but it’s also in real-world data.”

Scientists pushed back, and the CDC walked back Walensky’s comments, as they generally do when she dares to give encouraging news. An agency spokesperson told _The New York Times:_



> _Dr. Walensky spoke broadly during this interview. It’s possible that some people who are fully vaccinated could get Covid-19. The evidence isn’t clear whether they can spread the virus to others. We are continuing to evaluate the evidence._



As _Fortune_ pointed out, the study did support Walensky’s statement.



> _Participants in the study who were fully vaccinated with the Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna vaccines were 90% less likely to be infected with SARS-CoV-2. Of infections that did occur, only 10.7 percent were asymptomatic. Taken together, this means vaccinated people are highly unlikely to transmit the virus _when they are not suffering symptoms. _This also means that as vaccination rates continue to rise, the virus will have fewer and fewer possible hosts._



No vaccine is 100% effective, and no one expects that it will be. No one became severely ill or died in the vaccinated group studied, and most of the 11 people who tested positive had symptoms. Because of how the nasal swab PCR tests work, in the absence of symptoms, it is impossible to know if the virus detected in the asymptomatic individuals was capable of replicating.

To transmit a virus, an individual must be carrying a sufficient load, and the viruses must be capable of replicating. A normal immune response will leave viral debris in a recovered patient’s nose that the PCR test can detect. This debris is why the CDC does not recommend retesting for at least 90 days post-COVID-19. They cite research that demonstrated that individuals could test positive and not transmit the virus:



> Recovered patients can continue to have SARS-CoV-2 RNA detected in their upper respiratory specimens for up to 12 weeks after symptom onset. (31,33,34) Investigation of 285 “persistently positive” adults, which included 126 adults who had developed recurrent symptoms, found no secondary infections among 790 contacts to these case patients. Efforts to isolate replication-competent virus from 108 of these 285 case patients were unsuccessful. (31)


----------



## GURPS

*Chile has one of the world’s best vaccination rates. Covid is surging there anyway*



Chile has endured a sharp uptick in Covid infections in recent weeks, even with its world-renowned vaccine rollout and strict lockdowns in place.
A study published by the University of Chile earlier this month reported that CoronaVac was 56.5% effective two weeks after the second doses were administered in the country. Crucially, however, they also reported that one dose was only 3% effective.
“I cannot stress this enough — for most countries, vaccines are not going to stop this wave of the pandemic,” Carissa Etienne, director of PAHO, said during a weekly press briefing on Wednesday.

Late-stage data of China’s Covid vaccines remain unpublished, and available data of the CoronaVac vaccine is varied. Brazilian trials found the vaccine to be just over 50% effective, significantly less effective than the likes of Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna and Oxford-AstraZeneca, while Turkish researchers have reported efficacy as high as 83.5%.

*A study published by the University of Chile earlier this month reported that CoronaVac was 56.5% effective two weeks after the second doses were administered in the country. Crucially, however, they also reported that one dose was only 3% effective.*

“This would help to explain why Chile — with one of the world’s most robust vaccine rollouts but 93% of the doses coming from China — has experienced a simultaneous significant expansion in cases, and a much slower decline in hospitalizations and deaths compared to the early rollouts in Israel, the United Kingdom and the United States,” Ian Bremmer, president of risk consultancy Eurasia Group, said in a research note.





maybe the Chinese Vaccine is crap


----------



## GURPS

YOU Cannot Control a Disease


----------



## GURPS

*Pro-Lockdown Elites Experienced An Entirely Different Pandemic, Walled Off From Suffering Americans* 


“In many ways, they live in an entirely different country than the one most of us currently experience,” Domenech said while guest-hosting Fox News Primetime. “For them, this pandemic was a nuisance, an irritation. Not a life-altering event.”

Gov. Gavin Newsom’s $15,000 indoor dinner in the heart of Napa Valley wine country at one of the most exclusive restaurants in the state defying his own coronavirus edict.

“I try to think about it in terms I can understand,” Domenech said. “There are two-bedroom houses for sale today in the neighborhood where I was born in Mississippi that cost less than Gavin Newsom’s dinner.”

Opponents of Democratic politicians’ lockdowns who are concerned about civil liberties are vilified as “not caring about human life” who “callously wanted people to die.”


----------



## GURPS

Gov. Gretchen Whitmer Visited Her Elderly Dad In Florida While Telling Michiganders Not To Travel 



“In the past six months, she has left the state three times, once for the inauguration, once to assist her elderly father who is battling a chronic illness, and once to visit with Michigan’s National Guard troops,” said Bobby Leddy, Whitmer’s press secretary. “All trips were very brief, two full days or less, closely followed public health guidelines, and were made when Michigan’s daily positivity rate was in the low single digits.”

Breitbart News reported last week that a top Whitmer aide traveled to Florida for spring break and posted several pictures. Tricia L. Foster, appointed by Whitmer as the Michigan chief operations officer, documented her trip comprehensively on Facebook.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Gilligan said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> https://americanconservativemovemen...UGhz4NyyLaq4tjWw_Lff0wuOub2MY32nV4tEVjoZsbEOY


I like how the some media are catching up to something I posted on the 13th with a direct link to the NIH website.









						So When do the Masks Come Off?
					

can't take the masks off until the underserved decide to get the vaccine.  Could be years.




					forums.somd.com


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> I like how the some media are catching up to something I posted on the 13th with a direct link to the NIH website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So When do the Masks Come Off?
> 
> 
> can't take the masks off until the underserved decide to get the vaccine.  Could be years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com


I new I had seen that article before now - had Even bookmarked It


----------



## GURPS

*Bill Maher Takes on the COVID-19 Narrative and Unexpectedly Give Props to Gov. Ron DeSantis*



Bill Maher, the host of _Real Time,_ proved he has a balanced news diet and does not swallow the narratives of the corporate media whole, at least on COVID-19. In his opening monologue this weekend, he blasted the liberal media outlets, based on poll results demonstrating that a plurality of Democrats overestimates the risks of COVID-19.

He said the media, the government, and the medical establishment took a “scared straight” approach to the pandemic to get people to comply with the recommendations. “Give it to me straight, doc, ’cause in the long run, that always works better than ‘you can’t handle the truth.'” Maher said he understands that doctors will sometimes exaggerate to get people to finish a medication, and politicians lie to cover their mistakes.

[clip]

Maher mocked _The Atlantic_ for saying news outlets needed to stop using pictures of the beach for COVID stories because they give people the wrong idea. He flashed his science cred, noting that the beach is one of the best places you can be because sunlight is the best disinfectant, and vitamin D is the key to a robust immune system. Impressive. Citing Texas lifting their COVID restrictions and having lower cases three weeks later, he credits people getting outdoors.

Then, using what might be the worst picture in the Getty library of Florida Governor Ron DeSantis, he busted the narrative on COVID management:



> But too many liberals say that can’t be right, because Texas and beach-loving Florida have Republican governors. But life is complicated. I’ve read what the governor of Florida reads. I know we like to think of Florida as only middle-school teachers on bath salts having sex with their students in front of an alligator. But, apparently, the governor is also a voracious consumer of the scientific literature.
> And maybe that’s why he protected his most vulnerable population, the elderly, way better than did the Governor of New York. Those are just facts. I know it’s irresponsible of me to say them.



That’s an amazing admission for Maher, given that DeSantis is the number one target of the national media and Democrats. His profile within the Republican Party has risen over the last six months, and he is considered a top-tier candidate for 2024 by left-leaning outlets like Politico. Maher might have just given the competition a boost.


----------



## Kyle

Fauci Calls The Bill Of Rights A 'Public Health Crisis'
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—During an interview Tuesday, Dr. Anthony Fauci called the Bill of Rights in our Constitution a "public health crisis."




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Health Official Slaps Fines, Criminal Charges Against Church Elders For Refusing To Let Him Disrupt Service*




When a public health inspector — whom Flippin identified as Senior Health Inspector James Webster — showed up with police at the church during a service, church elders met him outside and refused to let him in, urging him to come back after the service. An elder read Section 176 of the Canadian Criminal Code to Webster, which forbids “disturbing religious worship or certain meetings.” 

“Every one who wilfully disturbs or interrupts an assemblage of persons met for religious worship or for a moral, social or benevolent purpose is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction,” the law reads.

In response to being read the law, Webster grew visibly irritated, threatened to charge the elder with obstruction, and demanded identification. He later mentioned how he observed the men not wearing masks while they were inside and that he found it “kind of interesting” they put them on when they came outside to talk to him.

When Webster continued to threaten obstruction, which he repeatedly emphasized was “serious,” the elder said, “Like I said, we’re just holding a peaceful service. This is Charter territory we’re talking here, right?”


----------



## GURPS

*The COVID-19 Disaster That Did Not Happen in Texas*


When Texas Gov. Greg Abbott, a Republican, lifted his statewide face mask mandate and his limits on business occupancy in early March, Democrats warned that he was inviting a public health disaster. Yet a month and a half later, newly identified coronavirus cases in Texas have fallen by more than 50 percent, and daily deaths have dropped even more.

Meanwhile, states with stricter COVID-19 regulations have seen spikes in daily new cases. This is not the pattern you would expect to see if government-imposed restrictions played a crucial role in curtailing the pandemic, as advocates of those policies assume.

[clip]

Conversely, face mask mandates and occupancy limits did not prevent COVID-19 surges in states such as Michigan, where the seven-day average of newly confirmed infections has risen more than fivefold since March 1; Maine, which has seen a nearly threefold increase; and Minnesota, where that number has more than doubled. Cases also rose during that period, although less dramatically, in other states with relatively strict COVID-19 rules, including Delaware, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and Washington.

[clip]

While some researchers have concluded that lockdowns had an important impact, others say there is little or no evidence that they affected mortality rates or trends in cases. According to a _Nature Human Behaviour_ study of 226 countries published in November, "a suitable combination of NPIs [nonpharmaceutical interventions] is necessary to curb the spread of the virus," but "less disruptive and costly NPIs can be as effective as more intrusive, drastic ones (for example, a national lockdown)."


----------



## GURPS

*COVID-19 Hygiene Theater Is Out of Control*


Think of the number of hours that schools, restaurants, and other businesses spend wiping down surfaces to prevent COVID-19 transmission even though we've known since last July that this wiping isn't necessary. Yet Americans continue to spend untold hours and dollars wiping surfaces to provide the appearance of virus protection to their patrons.

In Arlington, Virginia, my kids' schools have implemented overly stringent and frankly illogical measures that create barriers to accessing an effective education. For starters, the schools have only welcomed back a subset of their student population for two days a week for in-person education. They've also reduced the number of actual teaching days from five to four, during which the kids get only half of the education time they used to get. But they do spend time and energy wiping down surfaces and making students wipe their desks. They're also instructed daily to "limit touching of surfaces to only when is necessary."
​That isn't the only form of hygiene theater some schools perform.

Every morning I must fill out a form for each of my kids, assuring the school that they have no fever, yet the school still has temperature checks at every entry point of the building. The alleged need for temperature checks is one stated reason for why kids cannot be taught on site more than two days a week and why more kids can't be brought back for in-person instruction.

*These theatrics continue even though Anthony Fauci admitted last August that temperature checks "are notoriously inaccurate." Nobody should be surprised. We've known for months that up to 40 percent of Americans with COVID-19 are asymptomatic.*


----------



## GURPS

*Blue States Reopen Their Economies but Double Down on Mask Mandates*


A growing number of Democratic governors have set end dates for their states' coronavirus business restrictions. At the same time, they're promising to keep mask mandates on the books for the foreseeable future.

On Monday, Connecticut Gov. Nathan Lamont (D) said that come May, bars that don't serve food will be allowed to reopen for outdoor service, an 8-person per table limit on diners will be lifted, and the state's 11 p.m. curfew will be extended to midnight.

Provided that cases stay low and vaccinations continue apace, the governor added, all remaining business restrictions will be lifted by May 19.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*MIT researchers say you’re no safer from Covid indoors at 6 feet or 60 feet in new study challenging social distancing policies*


An MIT study showed that people who maintain 60 feet of distance from others indoors are no more protected than if they socially distanced by just 6 feet.
According to the researchers, other calculations of the risk of indoor transmission have omitted too many factors to accurately quantify that risk.
“We need scientific information conveyed to the public in a way that is not just fear mongering but is actually based in analysis,” the author of the study said.

MIT professors Martin Z. Bazant, who teaches chemical engineering and applied mathematics, and John W.M. Bush, who teaches applied mathematics, developed a method of calculating exposure risk to Covid-19 in an indoor setting that factors in a variety of issues that could affect transmission, including the amount of time spent inside, air filtration and circulation, immunization, variant strains, mask use, and even respiratory activity such as breathing, eating, speaking or singing.

Bazant and Bush question long-held Covid-19 guidelines from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the World Health Organization in a peer-reviewed study published earlier this week in Proceedings of the National Academy of Science of the United States of America.

“We argue there really isn’t much of a benefit to the 6-foot rule, especially when people are wearing masks,” Bazant said in an interview. “It really has no physical basis because the air a person is breathing while wearing a mask tends to rise and comes down elsewhere in the room so you’re more exposed to the average background than you are to a person at a distance.”

*The important variable the CDC and the WHO have overlooked is the amount of time spent indoors, Bazant said. The longer someone is inside with an infected person, the greater the chance of transmission, he said.*

Opening windows or installing new fans to keep the air moving could also be just as effective or more effective than spending large amounts of money on a new filtration system, he said.


----------



## GURPS

*Just How Much COVID-19-Related Information Has Been Censored and Why?*


In short, both the FDA and the WHO say PCR assays are not diagnostic. Yet, that is how the United States is using them, and we have locked down states, schools, and small businesses because of “cases,” which are simply positive tests that have wide variability. Most of the tests are not done in a medical provider’s office where a doctor can evaluate them for the Ct against the patient’s clinical presentation, history, contacts, and community prevalence information. Most people I know got their results from an app without ever seeing a doctor who had their test results in hand. However, if I published this for public consumption, it would run the risk of censorship.

All of this really hit home when I attempted to watch an interview with Dr. Jay Bhattacharya, a well-regarded doctor, professor, and health policy expert at Stanford University. He advised Governor Ron DeSantis on Florida’s COVID-19 response. However, his perspective on the national response to COVID-19 directly opposes the health bureaucracy’s approach. YouTube removed DeSantis’s panel with Bhattacharya and several other advisors. The platform’s justification was that the committee put out “misinformation.”

When I tried to watch the latest interview with him, I could only see the first ten minutes. An acquaintance of mine from _The Epoch Times _named Jan Jekielek conducts in-depth, thoughtful interviews for a series called American Thought Leaders. The Show’s YouTube channel was demonetized a few weeks ago, and rather than risk another strike related to COVID-19 information, the entire interview is now behind a paywall.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> All of this really hit home when I attempted to watch an interview with *Dr. Jay Bhattacharya,* a well-regarded doctor, professor, and health policy expert at Stanford University. He advised Governor Ron DeSantis on Florida’s COVID-19 response. However, his perspective on the national response to COVID-19 directly opposes the health bureaucracy’s approach. YouTube removed DeSantis’s panel with Bhattacharya and several other advisors. The platform’s justification was that the committee put out “misinformation.”



Dr. Bhattacharya - this is the guy who presented testimony on my behalf to the court in my case with Dr. Brewster, in which I won, mostly.  I've seen him referenced in many covid articles.   He is the man!


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *MIT researchers say you’re no safer from Covid indoors at 6 feet or 60 feet in new study challenging social distancing policies*
> 
> 
> An MIT study showed that people who maintain 60 feet of distance from others indoors are no more protected than if they socially distanced by just 6 feet.
> According to the researchers, other calculations of the risk of indoor transmission have omitted too many factors to accurately quantify that risk.
> “We need scientific information conveyed to the public in a way that is not just fear mongering but is actually based in analysis,” the author of the study said.



I should post this study in my business.  I just took a peak at my cameras and yup - the customers are still scared - 6' apart!


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


>



 watching now - good info so far - thx for sharing!


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> watching now - good info so far - thx for sharing!


You're welcome!  My sister sent it to me this morning.  So much BS!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> I should post this study in my business.  I just took a peak at my cameras and yup - the customers are still scared - 6' apart!
> 
> View attachment 156618


You should remove all the distance and direction stickers off the floor. Giant has removed all of theirs. So you should be in the clear.


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> You should remove all the distance and direction stickers off the floor. Giant has removed all of theirs. So you should be in the clear.


thx for the intel from Giant.  We have discussed this.  It's is time to take down all signs imo!


----------



## GURPS

Low Vitamin D Season


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Low Vitamin D Season


@LightRoasted has been posting about vitamin D for the last 6-9 months.  The video rose posted above talks about that very same thing. It makes sense so that is why our government officials don't talk about it - they want to keep us in fear forever.


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> @LightRoasted has been posting about vitamin D for the last 6-9 months.  The video rose posted above talks about that very same thing. It makes sense so that is why our government officials don't talk about it - they want to keep us in fear forever.


I haven't been sick since NOV2019.  I don't even take vitamins.


----------



## herb749

TPD said:


> I should post this study in my business.  I just took a peak at my cameras and yup - the customers are still scared - 6' apart!
> 
> View attachment 156618




Not sure if its that or are afraid of being yelled at.


----------



## my-thyme

herb749 said:


> Not sure if its that or are afraid of being yelled at.


I was in the grocery store recently, and ran into an older gentleman I hadn't seen in years. Gave him a hug and we had a lovely 20 minute chat. As we were getting ready to part, he said, "You know, that was the first hug I've had since this business started". 

At first I felt bad, afraid I had offended him. I never asked if I could hug him, it had been so long since I'd seen him, I never stopped to think about it.

But, he was smiling, so I hope he was ok with it. 

This lock-down has been hard on us huggers.


----------



## GURPS

*India’s Health Care System In ‘Total Collapse’ As COVID Surge ‘Ravages’ Country*



“The U.S. is deeply concerned by the severe COVID outbreak in India. We are working around the clock to deploy more supplies and support to our friends and partners in India as they bravely battle this pandemic. More very soon,” Sullivan tweeted.

It is not clear whether the Biden administration has yet decided to send COVID-19 vaccines and vaccine supplies to the ailing country, according to The New York Times, even though it is under increased pressure from the international community to ship doses of the lifesaving shot.

“We’re looking at what is going to be done with some of the vaccines that we are not using,” President Joe Biden said on Wednesday when asked about the possibility of sending doses of the briefly-paused Johnson & Johnson vaccine to India. “We’ve got to make sure they are safe to be sent.”

Indian politicians responded by suggesting that the United States’ reluctance to contribute vaccines to the global fight against COVID-19 was a form of “elitism” that spelled doom for its leadership on the world stage.

“By stockpiling vaccines & blocking the export of crucial raw materials needed for vaccine production, the United States is undermining the strategic Indo-US partnership,” one Indian politician told The New York Times.

Others said the United States’ lack of assistance undermined trust in how the Biden administration might tackle other global issues, like climate change.

“This is pathetic. Is this what the US’ ‘leadership’ in the climate crisis will look like?” India’s “climate czar” said last week.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *India’s Health Care System In ‘Total Collapse’ As COVID Surge ‘Ravages’ Country*
> 
> 
> 
> “The U.S. is deeply concerned by the severe COVID outbreak in India. We are working around the clock to deploy more supplies and support to our friends and partners in India as they bravely battle this pandemic. More very soon,” Sullivan tweeted.
> 
> It is not clear whether the Biden administration has yet decided to send COVID-19 vaccines and vaccine supplies to the ailing country, according to The New York Times, even though it is under increased pressure from the international community to ship doses of the lifesaving shot.
> 
> “We’re looking at what is going to be done with some of the vaccines that we are not using,” President Joe Biden said on Wednesday when asked about the possibility of sending doses of the briefly-paused Johnson & Johnson vaccine to India. “We’ve got to make sure they are safe to be sent.”
> 
> Indian politicians responded by suggesting that the United States’ reluctance to contribute vaccines to the global fight against COVID-19 was a form of “elitism” that spelled doom for its leadership on the world stage.
> 
> “By stockpiling vaccines & blocking the export of crucial raw materials needed for vaccine production, the United States is undermining the strategic Indo-US partnership,” one Indian politician told The New York Times.
> 
> Others said the United States’ lack of assistance undermined trust in how the Biden administration might tackle other global issues, like climate change.
> 
> “This is pathetic. Is this what the US’ ‘leadership’ in the climate crisis will look like?” India’s “climate czar” said last week.




Its the Defense Production Act (DPA) that's not allowing them to ship them out. Trump started it and Biden has continued it. But you know shortly Biden will change it and the media will say its Trump's fault.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Its the Defense Production Act (DPA) that's not allowing them to ship them out. Trump started it and Biden has continued it. But you know shortly Biden will change it and the media will say its Trump's fault.




From what I am reading the US has capped out at 200 million jabs .... most everyone that wanted one has gotten one, so lets start shipping mass quantities over seas


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> @LightRoasted has been posting about vitamin D for the last 6-9 months.  The video rose posted above talks about that very same thing. It makes sense so that is why our government officials don't talk about it - they want to keep us in fear forever.


And some more ...

This is posted on the National Institutes of Health from 2010:








						Vitamin D Deficiency- An Ignored Epidemic
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



Isn't it ironic they called it an, *Epidemic *11 years ago? I guess the problem miraculously fixed itself over those 11 years from all the Public Service Announcements from The Ad Council, health advise from governments at all levels, brochures mailed to people from every local health department, doctors offices walls filled with nicely framed posters exhorting the benefits of Vitamin D in their waiting rooms, and doctors having always asking their patients if they ever had their blood checked for Vitamin D levels, or writing prescriptions for Vitamin D? Yup, that must have taken care of that epidemic.





Crazy thing about the link below, juxtaposed with this ... At least 458 physicians have signed a letter to have Dr. David Fowler's past opinions looked at calling for investigations into Fowler's medical license because of his testimony in the Floyd case.  Of course lead by the, sticking-his-nose-in-other-State's-business, none other than Maryland Attorney General Brian Frosh. And yet, try to find any of worth articles in the MSM about the immune benefits of Vitamin D versus Covid, or any other sickness or illness prevention.




__





						#VitaminDforAll: Over 200 Scientists and Doctors Call For Vitamin D To Combat COVID19
					

Over 200 Scientists and Doctors Call For Increased Vitamin D Use To Combat COVID-19



					vitamind4all.org
				












						Studies link vitamin D deficiencies to severe cases of COVID-19
					

Some studies have linked deficiencies of vitamin D to severe and sometimes fatal cases of COVID-19, and experts say even the relentless Arizona sun doesn’t provide optimal levels.




					cronkitenews.azpbs.org


----------



## GURPS

*Texas, Florida Report Fewer New COVID Cases Than Michigan, Pennsylvania, New York*


I don’t know, President Joe Biden. Maybe we should go with the “neanderthal thinking” when it comes to COVID restrictions.

The left lost their minds when Texas Gov. Greg Abbott eliminated the state mask mandate. They still hate Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis. Yet, those states have been recording fewer cases than Democrat-led Michigan, Pennsylvania, and New York.

Michigan has seen an uptick in COVID cases. Officials begged for vaccines, but CDC Director Rochelle Walensky told them to shut down the state again.

It’s not like Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has loosened her grip on the citizens. Pennsylvania and New York officials continue their assault on freedoms as well. It’s not working:



> According to data from the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), Michigan has faced worst-in-the-nation COVID-19 positivity rates in recent weeks. The state reported 390.2 cases of the virus per 100,000 in the last seven days. Gov. Gretchen Whitmer has laid blame on spring break travelers going to Florida, urged residents returning from the Sunshine State to work from home for a week or have their children learn remotely for a week.


----------



## GURPS

*Far From Immune To The Never-Ending COVID Regime, Red States Are A Ripe Target — Unless Their Governors Act Now* 

A plastic recycler in Louisville, Kentucky. A guide at a hiking camp in Alaska. A waitress at a restaurant in Houston, Texas.

What do these companies have in common, besides being featured in a Monday Wall Street Journal story? Two things, both of which should worry anyone skeptical of injecting a novel vaccine with little-to-no long-term testing for possibly serious negative effects.

For one, all three of these businesses require all of their employees to submit to the novel vaccinations, although a lot of companies and schools are doing that these days. On Monday, for example, the Democrat attorney general of Virginia gave private schools the all-clear to demand their mostly teenaged students — a group toward which COVID-19 is virtually non-threatening — get the vaccines, despite nearly zero understanding of its effects on, say, future fertility. They’ll join over 30 colleges and universities nationwide, including a number of allegedly Catholic schools, that have made the same demand of students and prospective students.

The second thing these three companies have in common — and one worth fighting over — is all three are in states where Republican governors have promised the government will not be issuing any kind of state vaccine passports or requiring vaccination for access to government services. Many of these state executives don’t believe that vaccine passports coming to their states through private business are a threat to liberty, and believe they have neither the authority to restrict businesses and institutions from enforcing mandates, nor the moral duty to protect students, machinists, camp guides, waiters, and the rest of us from business mandates.


----------



## Grumpy

Here ya go.









						New moms selling breast milk they say has COVID antibodies
					

Some new moms are selling their breast milk online after getting vaccinated, and advertising that their milk has COVID antibodies.




					kdvr.com


----------



## Kyle

Homelander.


----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS

*Blue-state guvs like Cuomo, Whitmer in a race to the authoritarian bottom*

Such are the rock-bottom expectations set by big-blue-state governors’ race to the authoritarian bottom.

“Big Gretch,” as she is called with what is apparently affection by her supporters, made national headlines last week when it was revealed that she had lied about visiting Florida in defiance of her own travel advisory. When finally confronted with her fabrication, Whitmer admitted that she had spent a few days in the Sunshine State, which in the popular liberal imagination is some kind of post-apocalyptic hillbilly wasteland, equal parts “Deliverance” and “I Am Legend.”

No one can blame Whitmer for wanting to spend time with her ailing father in Florida. But what about the untold numbers of Michiganders who found themselves unable to visit their own relations during the last year? Not long ago, a friend of our family who had been fully vaccinated watched her grandmother die through a glass partition because public-health bureaucrats decided that allowing this nonagenarian to spend her final moments with the _vaccinated _people she loved was too much of a risk; the woman in question wasn’t even dying of COVID.

But last week’s hypocrisy, which led Jimmy Patronis, Florida’s chief financial officer, to send Whitmer a letter Monday begging her not to “be a stranger” and wishing to “see you again soon,” is only the latest example of her contempt for the people of Michigan.


----------



## GURPS

*Oregon Town Declares Emergency to Fight Gov. Brown's Lockdowns*


In an interview with PJ Media, Baker City Mayor Kerry McQuisten says the proposal began as an attempt to make their town a Common Sense Sanctuary. Serving in her first term, business leaders approached her the day after her swearing-in took place in January. “It was quite a process,” she says. “After we were all sworn in back on January 12th, local businesses brought forth to [city] council an idea of a Common Sense Sanctuary City. The idea was pretty funny, actually. It was a good idea. They were asking for local businesses to be able to adhere, or not adhere to the mask mandates, the OSHA [Oregon Occupational Safety and Health Division] restrictions, as they saw fit individually.”

McQuisten says the city council conducted a town hall meeting over the issue. “Business owners poured in to give testimony. Some questioned whether the city could protect them from state OSHA regulations and targeting by these agencies.”


----------



## GURPS

*Declining Covid Infections, Hospitalizations, and Deaths Removing the Urgency to Vaccinate*


Rapidly declining U.S. Covid infections, hospitalizations, and deaths are removing the urgency to vaccinate the nation. Vaccine demand is falling just as the U.S. is ramping up production of the vaccine. The nation is expected to have 200 million doses stockpiled before the 4th of July.

But will there be anyone left to vaccinate?

As of today, about 30 percent of the country has been fully vaccinated. Forty-three percent have received at least one dose of the Moderna or Pfizer two-dose treatment. And it’s having an effect.

_Wall Street Journal:_



> With the U.S. recently averaging at least 50,000 new daily cases, the pandemic is far from over. But the U.S. is nearing a nationwide benchmark of having 40% of adults fully vaccinated, which many public-health experts call an important threshold where vaccinations gain an upper hand over the coronavirus, based on the experience from further-along nations such as Israel.
> “When you get to somewhere between 40 and 50%, I believe you’re going to start seeing real change, the start of a precipitous drop in cases,” said Anthony Fauci, the top U.S. infectious-disease expert, in an interview.


Israel reported zero deaths for the first time during the pandemic for the first time 5 days ago. About 58 percent of the country has received both doses of the vaccine, making Israel the world leader in vaccinations.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

For all the fat people you know, please share.

I fix the title:
*Severe Flu in people can mostly be explained by obesity – new study*








						Severe COVID in young people can mostly be explained by obesity – new study
					

Risk due to increasing BMI is particularly notable in people younger than 40 years and black people.




					theconversation.com
				



And I'll edit this sentence: "As we age, a weaker immune system and chronic health conditions could influence the way our body responds to *[any]* virus."


----------



## GURPS

*Nation’s Second Largest Teachers Union Influenced CDC On School Reopening Guidelines, Delayed Return To Classrooms*


*The CDC later admitted that “science” was not the sole driving factor in establishing its school reopening guidelines and that officials coordinated with “outside groups” to make its recommendations on the subject, per a report from The Daily Wire.*

Now, the Post notes that those “outside groups” included the nation’s second-largest teachers union, which seems to have prevented the CDC from using the language it wanted: “that schools could provide in-person instruction regardless of community spread”

“’Thank you again for Friday’s rich discussion about forthcoming CDC guidance and for your openness to the suggestions made by our president, Randi Weingarten, and the AFT,’ wrote AFT senior director for health issues Kelly Trautner in a Feb 1 email — which described the union as the CDC’s ‘thought partner,'” according to the Post.

“We were able to review a copy of the draft guidance document over the weekend and were able to provide some initial feedback to several staff this morning about possible ways to strengthen the document,” Trautner continued. “We believe our experiences on the ground can inform and enrich thinking around what is practicable and prudent in future guidance documents.”

The AFT reportedly demanded that the CDC not make a blanket statement on reopening schools and that the CDC include language demanding accommodations for teachers “who have documented high-risk conditions or who are at increased risk for … COVID-19.”



CDC is a POLITICAL Organization that should be Ignored

Well so much for Science


Oh and Teachers UNIONS Should be disbanded


----------



## GURPS

*YOU WILL NEVER GET YOUR FREEDOM BACK ........*



*Herd Immunity? Maybe Never, Experts Now Say*

But now, experts are saying we may never reach herd immunity. “Instead, they are coming to the conclusion that rather than making a long-promised exit, the virus will most likely become a manageable threat that will continue to circulate in the United States for years to come, still causing hospitalizations and deaths but in much smaller numbers,” The New York Times reported on Monday.

“The virus is unlikely to go away,” Emory University evolutionary biologist Rustom Antia told the Times. “But we want to do all we can to check that it’s likely to become a mild infection.”

“We will not achieve herd immunity as a country or a state or even as a city until we have enough immunity in the population as a whole,” Lauren Ancel Meyers, the director of the Covid-19 Modeling Consortium at the University of Texas at Austin, told Times.

More than 31% of the U.S. population has been fully vaccinated, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) — including nearly 70% of Americans older than 65. But according to the Times, some 30% of Americans are hesitant to get the vaccine.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Shell-Shocked’: D.C. Mayor Bans Wedding Dances*


Stephanie Sadowski of SRS Events said she was “completely shell-shocked” at Bowser’s order. “There’s hardly been any time to react, rather than being incredibly frustrated and angry with Washington, D.C., and Mayor Bowser for completely blindsiding us,” she said.

Bowser’s order not only bans people from dancing, but even just standing at a wedding reception. The order states:



> _Beginning May 1, multi-purpose facilities and venues may host events such as weddings and special non-recurring events provided that there may be no more than twenty five percent (25%) of capacity in any room or up to two hundred fifty (250) persons, not including facility staff, whichever is fewer. A waiver is needed for attendance greater than two hundred fifty (250) persons. Attendees and guests must remain seated and socially distanced from each other or other household groups. If these events include dining, facilities and venues shall adhere to the rules established for restaurants and licensed food establishments. Standing and dancing receptions are not allowed._


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *‘Shell-Shocked’: D.C. Mayor Bans Wedding Dances*
> 
> 
> Stephanie Sadowski of SRS Events said she was “completely shell-shocked” at Bowser’s order. “There’s hardly been any time to react, rather than being incredibly frustrated and angry with Washington, D.C., and Mayor Bowser for completely blindsiding us,” she said.
> 
> Bowser’s order not only bans people from dancing, but even just standing at a wedding reception. The order states:


@Bann


----------



## Bann

TPD said:


> @Bann



Stupid people!  

  They can't stop people from dancing for very long!


----------



## Sneakers

> *‘Shell-Shocked’: D.C. Mayor Bans Wedding Dances*
> 
> 
> Stephanie Sadowski of SRS Events said she was “completely shell-shocked” at Bowser’s order. “There’s hardly been any time to react, rather than being incredibly frustrated and angry with Washington, D.C., and Mayor Bowser for completely blindsiding us,” she said.
> 
> Bowser’s order not only bans people from dancing, but even just standing at a wedding reception. The order states:


This is contradictory in spirit to the lifting of other Covid restrictions, like masks if you're vaccinated.  If she's looking to totally confuse people, she's doing it.


----------



## PJay

..


Bann said:


> They can't stop people from dancing for very long!



Right


----------



## GURPS

*Andrew Cuomo, Ron DeSantis Announce Major Rollbacks of Pandemic Restrictions*

In Florida, Republican Ron DeSantis issued an executive order suspending all local governments' emergency pandemic orders, including mask mandates.

"I think that's the evidence-based thing to do," he said today at a news conference. "I think folks that are saying they need to be policing people at this point, if you're saying that, then you're really saying you don't believe in the vaccines."

DeSantis announced his executive order at a signing ceremony for S.B. 2006. That bill ends all local emergency orders by July 1, as well as amending Florida's laws to make it harder for both states and localities to shut down businesses and schools. The governor's order is meant to bridge the gap between now and when the bill goes into effect.

​These moves effectively move Florida, always one of the looser states in terms of COVID restrictions, back to a pre-pandemic state of affairs, combined with a few new checks on government emergency powers.


----------



## GURPS

*Study suggests lockdown costs may have outweighed benefits*


Researchers from Rice University’s Baker Institute, using data from the online publication Wallethub that measures the severity of lockdowns in all 50 states, compared states with strict lockdowns to those with fewer restrictions in an attempt to measure the effect of lockdowns.

[clip]

While states that imposed stricter lockdown measures did see a decline in death rates, the researchers warn that the lockdowns themselves may not have been the determining factor in the decline.

“We cannot rule out the possibility that the local population’s fear in the early days of COVID-19 determined both the strictness of state-imposed lockdowns and subsequent COVID-19 death rates, with no direct causal link between state actions and subsequent observed deaths,” the study reads. “In fact, economists have found that legal restrictions explain only 7 percentage points of the 60 percentage point decline in foot traffic measured by cell phone activity through mid-May. The study attributes the vast majority of the decline in foot traffic to consumers choosing of their own volition to avoid commercial activity.”

The researchers concluded that responses to the COVID-19 pandemic are “complex” work that demands “nuanced and calculated responses from policymakers.”


----------



## GURPS

*The Incredible Vanishing Flu*



A virologist was perplexed and honest. According to the New York Times,



> “We don’t really have a clue,” said Richard Webby, a virologist at the St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital in Memphis. “We’re in uncharted territory. We haven’t had an influenza season this low, I think as long as we’ve been measuring it. So what the potential implications are is a bit unclear.”



[clip]

What if influenza cases were incorrectly labeled as COVID? After all, everything now is called PIC. Perhaps the influenza numbers are much higher and COVID numbers much lower based on misclassification.

The CDC wouldn’t play numbers games like that would they? Sure they would. The CDC changed its cycle threshold for “vaccine breakthrough cases,” those cases occurring post vaccination, to 28, far below that for normal cases of 40 or higher, to reduce COVID cases numbers after the vaccine. Imagine if they had done that last year. COVID cases numbers would resemble that of a bad flu season.

*The CDC was happy to let high case numbers work against President Trump last year when he was campaigning for reelection but now want to lower case numbers to favor their heralded vaccines. This is the same CDC that allowed a national teachers union to help draft school opening guidance, just as Congress lets lobbyists write legislation. Can the CDC be trusted?

The CDC director said their data, “suggests that vaccinated people do not carry the virus” yet vaccinated people are still distanced and masked. Is the CDC about public health or just another political arm of the ruling class, like the FBI and DOJ?*

Are the vanishing flu cases just a numbers game, the CDC playing three-card Monte, hiding flu cases while America bets her economy on this con game, the American people coming up short and the Democrats always winning? Was it every really about the virus?

_*Brian C Joondeph, MD, is a physician and writer. He is on sabbatical from social media.*_


----------



## GURPS

*Montana governor pulls out of COVID federal unemployment programs: 'We should be incenting work'*


Montana Gov. Greg Gianforte argued Wednesday that there has been "a continual stream of initiatives out of Washington that disincent work," explaining that his state decided to get rid of supplemental benefits and is offering a back-to-work bonus in order to incentivize people to get back into the workforce.

Gianforte made the comments on "Cavuto: Coast to Coast" while explaining what was behind his decision to end Montana's participation in federal COVID-19 unemployment programs. He also discussed the start of the new state program to give people "Return to Work" bonuses.

"Nobody starts life hoping they’re going to grow up and become dependent on the government," Gianforte told host Neil Cavuto. "We need unemployment as a safety net for folks that find themselves in a rough spot, but it shouldn’t be a permanent status."


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> "Nobody starts life hoping they’re going to grow up and become dependent on the government," Gianforte told host Neil Cavuto.


He's never been to any large American inner city.


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Judge Vacates CDC's Nationwide Eviction Moratorium*


“The pandemic has triggered difficult policy decisions that have had enormous real-world consequences. The nationwide eviction moratorium is one such decision,” D.C. District Court Judge Dabney Friedrich, a Trump appointee, ruled on Wednesday.

It was always a point of contention whether or not the CDC had the authority to impose such rules on interstate commerce. Judge Friedrich wrote that the act of Congress that governs the CDC contained no such authority.

“It is the role of the political branches, and not the courts, to assess the merits of policy measures designed to combat the spread of disease, even during a global pandemic,” the order stated. “The question for the Court is a narrow one: Does the Public Health Service Act grant the CDC the legal authority to impose a nationwide eviction moratorium? It does not.”


----------



## GURPS

*Canada's Realization That Its Covid Response Was Worse Than the U.S. Is a Blow to Its National Prestige*


They’re supposed to have a superior health care system. They’re supposed to have a more competent and civilized government. They’re supposed to be _better_ than the U.S.

Canada’s leaders used this fantasy to explain away their own failings. “You think it’s bad here, just look at what’s happening in America!”

But Canada got some sobering news recently. The Macdonald-Laurier Institute released a comprehensive, data-driven, comparative study of the pandemic performance of 15 rich industrialized countries and to the shock of Canadians, they finished 11th. Worse, the U.S. finished 9th. It made many in the country realize that their government may have screwed the pooch in responding to the pandemic.

Spectator USA:



> At first a lot of the commentariat scoffed that the Index couldn’t possibly be right _because _Canada ranked behind the US. But in large part thanks to the irrefutable data we marshaled, America’s superior performance has now become conventional wisdom in Canada, while our own poor performance has recently been mocked in the American and international media.






So Much for Canada's ' Superior ' Healthcare and nanny state gov.


----------



## GURPS

*‘That’s Not Science, That’s Politics’: DeSantis Rips CDC On School Policy*

Speaking at a news conference in Satellite Beach, Florida, Florida GOP governor Ron DeSantis ripped into the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), blasting, “If you look at some of the stuff that they’ve done on school openings, where they’re basically doing the teacher’s union’s bidding, when they say these kids should be masked in summer camp outdoors. I’m sorry, that’s not science, that’s politics.” He also slammed the CDC for the calamitous effect its policies had caused for Florida’s massive cruise industry, asserting, “Do you want one unelected bureaucracy to be able to have the power to indefinitely shut down a major industry in this country?”

DeSantis spoke of how keeping Florida open instead of instituting harsh lockdowns had paid dividends, asserting, “You have a surplus of jobs, and particularly in restaurant, lodging, hospitality, that people want to hire. I mean, you see these signs all over the place.  Look, that’s a good problem to have. But we also just want to make sure, look, if you’re really unemployed, can’t get a job, that’s one thing, but making sure that you’re doing your due diligence to look for work and making sure those incentives align better.”


----------



## GURPS

*Governor Jay Inslee Orders Churches, Sporting Events To Implement ‘Vaccinated Sections’*

MAY 6, 2021 By Tristan Justice

Washington Democrat Gov. Jay Inslee’s “Road to Recovery” plan includes mandating houses of worship and sports events require vaccine passport sections to raise capacity limits.

The plan, unveiled Monday, allows religious groups and sports stadiums to increase their attendance capacity if they feature “vaccinated sections” where attendees show proof of vaccination.

Below are the guidelines groups must follow to comply with state regulations:


> Under the updated guidance the following are acceptable as proof of full vaccination: Vaccination card (which includes name of person vaccinated, type of vaccine provided and date last dose administered) OR a photo of a vaccination card as a separate document OR a photo of the attendee’s vaccine card stored on a phone or electronic device OR documentation of vaccination from a healthcare provider electronic health record or state Immunization Information System record. Self-reported vaccination records that are not verified by a health care provider cannot be accepted.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Governor Jay Inslee Orders Churches, Sporting Events To Implement ‘Vaccinated Sections’*
> 
> MAY 6, 2021 By Tristan Justice
> 
> Washington Democrat Gov. Jay Inslee’s “Road to Recovery” plan includes mandating houses of worship and sports events require vaccine passport sections to raise capacity limits.
> 
> The plan, unveiled Monday, allows religious groups and sports stadiums to increase their attendance capacity if they feature “vaccinated sections” where attendees show proof of vaccination.
> 
> Below are the guidelines groups must follow to comply with state regulations:


You must sit in the back of the bus. You can’t drink from this water fountain. You can’t sit at the bar.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Governor Jay Inslee Orders Churches, Sporting Events To Implement ‘Vaccinated Sections’*
> 
> MAY 6, 2021 By Tristan Justice
> 
> Washington Democrat Gov. Jay Inslee’s “Road to Recovery” plan includes mandating houses of worship and sports events require vaccine passport sections to raise capacity limits.
> 
> The plan, unveiled Monday, allows religious groups and sports stadiums to increase their attendance capacity if they feature “vaccinated sections” where attendees show proof of vaccination.
> 
> Below are the guidelines groups must follow to comply with state regulations:



This is pure unadulterated Horse sht.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> This is pure unadulterated Horse sht.


Well, think about it. It separates the blindly following sheep/Karens, from the freedom loving individual thinker. In addition, it keeps the healthy non-vaccinated with the, experimental-serum, individuals away from the poisonous mRNA shedding guinea pigs. See, there is a silver lining in most everything. : )


----------



## GURPS

*Johns Hopkins Doctor Dismisses Walensky Fear-Mongering: 'Most Of The Country Is At Herd Immunity'*


In an op-ed for the New York Post published Tuesday titled "Don’t buy the fearmongering: The COVID-19 threat is waning," Makary argued against buying into the "fear" that variants could "evade vaccines."



> Look at the facts: About 57 percent of adults are vaccinated and approximately half of unvaccinated people have natural immunity from prior infection. That’s why US cases have been plummeting, down 31 percent over the past 18 days.
> 
> To put things in context, during the mildest flu season in the last eight years, there were 24 million cases, according to the Centers for Disease Control, and approximately 447,000 daily cases during its peak week. By comparison, we’re averaging 49,641 daily COVID cases. That same mild flu season resulted in 280,000 hospitalizations. By comparison, current COVID hospitalizations as of May 1 are 34,905.
> 
> Let me be clear: COVID is not the flu, and we should not downplay the risk among susceptible people. But for the millions of Americans who are immune and live where the cases are low, the public-health threat is now defanged and below seasonal-flu levels. Given the harm of social isolation, we need to abandon the goal of absolute risk elimination at all cost.


"Look, we’ve had dozens of variants and they’re all entirely encompassed by the vaccine and preventing serious outcomes," Makary told Fox News anchor Trace Gallagher. "So, we've got to be careful right now and not scare people. People need something to look forward to and if you look at the numbers, we’re doing well right now."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## kom526

We are still 50% at our church which really sucks because to achieve 50% we had every other pew roped off. Now that we have more people getting vaccinated and feeling more at ease, we are reaching true 50% capacity. What that really means is we are sitting shoulder to shoulder with people outside of our "family units" and those pews are getting filled to capacity. I believe the Archdiocese of Washington is still abiding by DC rules (no dancing at weddings is one) and applying those rules to all of the the churches under ADW purview.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden’s Pandemic Coordinator: CDC Will ‘Allow’ Vaccinated People ‘More Privileges’ To Take Off Mask*

Zients responded by saying that everyone is tired of wearing a mask because they are “a pain” and added that the Biden administration would eventually give people some of their “privileges” back if they get vaccinated.

“And the light at the end of the tunnel is brighter and brighter. Let’s keep up our guard. Let’s follow the CDC guidance,” Zients said. “And the CDC guidance across time will allow vaccinated people more and more privileges to take off that mask.”


----------



## Hijinx

I like that "Will Allow" like its something that Biden in his charitable way is allowing us to do.
It's time for the fight for freedom from masks.

A President is not some all seeing soothsayer in charge of our freedoms.
This 2 week mask thing has gone on for a year. Time to stop the bS.


----------



## TPD

I hope everyone saw Tucker’s monologue tonight- he tied it all together on how Fauci was behind the funding of the Wuhan lab which released the ‘rona. Criminal activity.


----------



## GURPS

Tucker Carlson attacks St. Fauci’s role in the genesis of the Covid pandemic
					

“More than any other single living American, Tony Fauci is responsible for the Covid-19 pandemic.”  With these bold words, the most popular commentator on cable news threw down the gauntlet on a man all but sainted by the corporate media. Drawing on the work of Nicholas Wade, who for decades...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## Kyle

CDC risk of coronavirus transmission outdoors greatly exaggerated, bombshell report finds
					

A stunning New York Times report claims that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention's estimate that the risk of coronavirus transmission while outdoors is around 10% is greatly exaggerated.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*Washington, D.C., Mayor Announces Most COVID-19 Capacity Restrictions Will Be Lifted On May 21 And People Can Dance Again*

Bowser said Monday morning the restrictions will be lifted because “We are seeing dramatic improvements in our health metrics” in the District. NBC Washington reported that beginning on May 21, capacity restrictions will be lifted for:

_Restaurants _
_Weddings and special events _
_Business meetings and seated conventions _
_Places of worship _
_Non-essential retail _
_Personal services _
_Private at-home gatherings_
_Libraries, museums and galleries _
_Recreation centers _
_Gyms and fitness centers _
_Pools _
_Office space _
_Schools _
_Child care _


----------



## TPD

If restrictions can be lifted May 21 then why not today?  How does wuhan know what day it is in order to leave?


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> If restrictions can be lifted May 21 then why not today?  How does wuhan know what day it is in order to leave?


5pm on Friday's seem to be the magic day/time.


----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


> 5pm on Friday's seem to be the magic day/time.


That’s what I have noticed the last couple of months. I guess the Wuhan works hard during the week and on Friday at 5 PM like the rest of us it just takes off on vacation


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> That’s what I have noticed the last couple of months. I guess the Wuhan works hard during the week and on Friday at 5 PM like the rest of us it just takes off on vacation


Its 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


> Its 5 o'clock somewhere.


Speaking of such...


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> Speaking of such...


Margaritas or wine?


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Misleads: Calls .01 Percent Chance of Infection, ‘Less Than 10 Percent’*


The CDC has published a technically true — but profoundly misleading — statistic about the chance of outdoor infection. The story is brought to us by _New York Times_ journalist David Leonhardt in his daily, “The Morning Newsletter”:



> When the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released new guidelines last month for mask wearing, it announced that “less than 10 percent” of Covid-19 transmission was occurring outdoors. Media organizations repeated the statistic, and it quickly became a standard description of the frequency of outdoor transmission.


So, what’s the actual number?



> The number is almost certainly misleading. It appears to be based partly on a misclassification of some Covid transmission that actually took place in enclosed spaces (as I explain below). An even bigger issue is the extreme caution of C.D.C. officials, who picked a benchmark — 10 percent — so high that nobody could reasonably dispute it.
> That benchmark “seems to be a huge exaggeration,” as Dr. Muge Cevik, a virologist at the University of St. Andrews, said. In truth, the share of transmission that has occurred outdoors seems to be below 1 percent and may be below 0.1 percent, multiple epidemiologists told me.



That is not merely an exaggeration. It’s what is known as a whopper.


----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


> Margaritas or wine?


Ima go with Jameson and Ginger tonight


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Susan Collins to CDC chief: I used to think your agency was the gold standard but not anymore*


A lot of people agree, and not just average joes like me and you or politicians like Collins. There’s an unusual number of stories on the wires today quoting fellow scientists grumbling about the CDC’s self-defeating hypercaution in issuing COVID guidance. Ed already wrote about the most widely circulated one, in which the NYT challenged the CDC’s assessment that less than 10 percent of COVID transmission happens outdoors. That’s technically true, wrote David Leonhardt, but misleading in the same way that it’d be misleading that less than 10 percent of Americans win the lottery. Outdoor transmission accounts for more like one percent — or possibly one-tenth of one percent — of COVID infections. By being so conservative in its estimate, the agency is misleading people into believing they’re at greater risk outdoors than they are.

[clip]

A Vox reporter contacted experts who’ve been vaccinated and asked them if they still deem themselves to be at risk from indoor transmission. Nope, not really, they said. Some are still wearing masks but only to protect others from being inadvertently infected by them just in case they happen to be carrying the virus. Others shrugged at the possibility of being infected, noting that “breakthrough infections” tend to be mild or asymptomatic. “I am fully vaccinated and have resumed normal activities,” said one infectious disease specialist in California. “I have gone indoor dining, went to my first movie theater, and would go to a bar if there was an opportunity!”

Collins and other Republicans pressed Walensky on two areas of guidance. One was outdoor transmission, suddenly a hot topic thanks to the NYT story, and the other was the agency’s already notorious rules for summer camp, which calls for masking even young children outdoors in the heat. Watch, then read on:

Don’t blame us for the “less than 10 percent” estimate on outdoor transmission, says Walensky. That came from an analysis in the Journal of Infectious Diseases last November. (“Five identified studies found a low proportion of reported global SARS-CoV-2 infections occurred outdoors ([less than] 10%) and the odds of indoor transmission was very high compared to outdoors (18.7 times; 95% confidence interval, 6.0–57.9).”) But Leonhardt challenged some of the data in that study in his piece this morning, noting that some cases of outdoor transmission in Singapore that influenced the conclusion most likely happened indoors. When he dialed around to epidemiologists, more than one told him they estimated that less than one percent of transmissions happen outdoors.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Misleading Public With Outdoor Virus Transmission Figure: Report*

Only weeks ago, in late April, CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walesnky said that less than 10% of documented COVID-19 transmission cases, as recorded in various studies, can be attributed to outdoor transmission. Dr. Walesnky used this figure when making the point that data suggests “most of transmission is happening indoors rather than outdoors.”

But The New York Times reports that the 10% figure is “almost certainly misleading,” and also appears to be based partly on misclassified data from Singapore construction sites. 

According to The New York Times, one study of 10,926 global coronavirus transmission cases recorded 95 outdoor cases, all of which were in Singapore construction sites. A separate study found four instances of outdoor transmission, out of 103 total cases of transmission, and all four of the cases were also in Singapore-based construction sites.


----------



## Hijinx

Why am I still wearing a mask? 
Because my RINO Governor hasn't the balls to take away his orders that they must be worn in stores.

I wonder what happened to those test kits . Are they still under guard by the National Guard so Trump won't come and get them in a midnight raid?


----------



## Kyle

White House Reminds Nation That Permission Slips To Eat A Hot Dog On The 4th Of July Are Due By Friday









						White House Reminds Nation That Permission Slips To Eat A Hot Dog On The 4th Of July Are Due By Friday
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—In a press conference today, Press Secretary Jen Psaki reminded Americans that they must turn in their permission slips for eating a delicious grilled July 4th hot dog by this Friday.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*We'll Trust the CDC When It Stops Lying About Covid*


Hours of analysis and reams of virtual paper have been wasted on the notion that "vaccine resistance" is a dilemma that will hinder our nation as we attempt to move past the debilitating, man-made disaster brought on by poor decisions made by elected officials faced with the coronavirus pandemic. 

The narrative tends to follow the same outline. We're shown a poll that shows that the largest group of people in the country hesitant or downright suspicious of the vaccine is conservative evangelicals who voted for Trump. 

The "analysis" will then stray from the raw poll numbers and descend into the typical, smug hectoring from Manhattan or Washington "experts" who've never met (let alone spoken to) a conservative evangelical who voted for Trump explaining how "these people" are putting us all in danger and that it's yet another example of how our country must be purged of these ignorant, uneducated know-nothings. 

OK, maybe they don't explicitly talk about the "purge" part out loud, but you can see it in their eyes.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A very good analysis. Must watch the entire video. Shows that the "vaccine" is indeed experimental with "trials" to run until 2023.


----------



## GURPS

*DeSantis Pardons Couple Arrested For Keeping Gym Open, Then Pardons Anyone Arrested For Not Masking Or Social Distancing*

As far back as last September DeSantis had stated, “All outstanding fines and penalties that have been applied against individuals are suspended. I think we need to get away from trying to penalize people for social distancing and just work with people constructively.”

But some counties still punished residents for refusing to wear masks or countenancing such behavior; in Broward County, Mike and Jillian Carnevale, gym owners from Plantation, Florida, were repeatedly arrested for refusing to enforce a mask mandate.

A GoFundMe page set up by supporters of the Carnevales provides the following timeline of their case:



> _In direct retaliation to a lawsuit filed on July 26, 2020, Broward County began harassing Mike and Jillian Carnevale at the gym they owned. Taking a stand for the health and freedom of his community and country, Mike Carnevale was arrested on July 27th, August 6th, and August 7th for not enforcing facial coverings during strenuous exercise.  Jillian Carnevale was also arrested on August 7th. On October 15th 2020, Broward county attacked freedom and wellness yet again by leveraging them out of our business and closing their community gym for good.  This has left Mike and Jillian Carnevale in a state of shock and financial devastation, but this was not satisfactory for Broward County.  On February 10th, 2021, Judge Robert Diaz offered a plea deal of 10 days in Jail and a diversion program to Mike Carnevale for the crime of “Violation of Disaster Preparedness Emergency Management.”_


----------



## GURPS

*‘They’re Big-Brothering Us’: CNN, MSNBC Turn On Biden’s CDC*



Cuomo wondered aloud if the Biden-Harris administration refused to update CDC guidance about mask usage for fully vaccinated people, because it wished to retain pressure for social control:



> Why? Why didn’t they update it? Is this about them Big Brothering us, and trying to keep it safer, longer? I could understand it. But it’s not honest.  Remember, it also took them months to update the guidance, telling us COVID is airborne. Remember, aerosolization, the word we all had to learn how to say, and that it wasn’t all about wiping down surfaces.


----------



## GURPS

*Sounding a Bit Like a Dictator There, Joe Biden*










The problem is that the Biden team has so frightened some folks with all this, they are still refusing to give up the masks.

But this sets up a paradox for those wearing the masks less for science and health, and more for seeming to adhering to the cult of the mask.

Biden has just told them either get vaxxed or wear the mask. They have to get vaccinated to adhere to the edict. But then he’s saying vaxxed OR masked. So if they wear a mask, they’re implying they’re horrible people who wouldn’t get vaccinated. If they don’t, then they’re freaking out as to what’s going to happen now that they’ve so absorbed it as part of their ethos and their way of virtue signaling. They want to know how will you be able to tell if someone is truly vaccinated, fearing that some might not be vaccinated but pretend to be. This is the fear that has been stoked in these folks.


----------



## GURPS

*Fake 'Data Scientist' and Ron DeSantis Critic Rebekah Jones Gets Exposed as a Total Fraud*


In spite of the growing evidence that she is a fraud not to mention a seriously disturbed individual, Jones became so revered in media/left-wing fever swamps for “taking on the DeSantis Gestapo” that in January 2021 she received Forbes Technology’s first-ever “tech person of the year” distinction. She was also a featured speaker at a March journalism conference on how “when doing the right thing gets you fired.”

But though much has been written about and speculated on regarding Jones’ massive deception campaign over the last year, Charles C.W. Cooke did some more digging and wrote what may be the most definitive, receipt-filled investigative piece on Jones to date this week, thoroughly nuking her most explosive claims and documenting how viciously retaliating after rejection is one of Jones’ most notorious hallmarks.

There’s way too much to be excerpted here, but here are a few tweets he posted on what he found:


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PrchJrkr

I was taught to respect my elders, but joe biden can **** himself with a red hot poker.


----------



## GURPS

*Legacy Media Finally Calls Out the 'Experts' for Their COVID-19 Misrepresentations*

First, the _New York Post_ broke the story on the teachers’ unions’ undue influence on the CDC’s school reopening guidelines. _The New York Times_ tattled on the CDC and shredded Dr. Walensky for saying outdoor transmission is less than 10% of all infections. It is under 1%, possibly less than 0.1%, according to the data. This gross overstatement has no possible purpose other than continued restrictions. Now, ABC News tells us that all the places the CDC told us to avoid were not major transmission vectors:



> Bars, gyms and restaurants. Those were just a few settings health experts warned could become hotbeds for COVID-19 spread as states began reopening in the spring and summer of 2020 following the first and second waves of the coronavirus pandemic in the United States.
> Yet, public data analyzed by ABC News appears to tell a different story. The data from states across the country suggests specific outbreak settings (including bars, gyms, restaurants, nail salons, barbershops and stores — for the full list, see graphic below in story) only accounted for a small percentage, if any, of new outbreaks after the pandemic’s inital wave in 2020.



How small, you may ask? Well, ABC included a handy graphic to help clarify:


----------



## TPD

But yet lockdown Larry is still requiring masks on our kids in school


----------



## GURPS

*The CDC's Ever-Shifting COVID-19 Advice Shows the Agency Is Ill-Suited To Decide Which Risks Are Acceptable*


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), which initially said there was no need for most Americans to wear face masks as a safeguard against COVID-19, reversed that position a little more than a year ago. Beginning in April 2020, the CDC said face masks were an essential disease control tool, even for people who have been vaccinated. Yesterday the CDC modified its advice again, saying fully vaccinated Americans generally do not need to wear masks outdoors or indoors, except when required to do so by businesses or the government.

At each turn, the CDC has said its recommendations were informed by the latest scientific evidence. While there is some truth to that claim, it is clear that other, nonscientific factors have played a role in the CDC's shifting attitude toward face coverings as a response to the COVID-19 pandemic. The history of that evolution provides ample reason to be skeptical of both the CDC's specific recommendations and the expectation that all Americans should conform to its notion of safety.
​*'YOU DO NOT NEED TO WEAR A FACEMASK'

'THE MOST IMPORTANT, POWERFUL PUBLIC HEALTH TOOL WE HAVE'

'IT FEELS LIKE A HUGE SHIFT'

'WHY DO WE HAVE TO WEAR MASKS?'*

Maybe those two studies provided the crucial pieces of evidence that made the CDC comfortable with relaxing its recommendations for vaccinated people. But it is likely that other factors also played a role.

The CDC seems to have recognized that expecting people to continue living constrained lives even after they get their shots reduces the incentive to get vaccinated, especially among Americans who are at low risk from COVID-19. More generally, the CDC's excessive conservatism makes Americans less likely to take any of its advice seriously. As Sen. Susan Collins (R–Maine) noted during Walensky's Senate testimony this week, "It undermines public confidence in your recommendations, in the recommendations that do make sense, in the recommendations that Americans should be following."


----------



## Bann

TPD said:


> But yet lockdown Larry is still requiring masks on our kids in school


I'm going to predict that doesn't last.  

Might be wrong, but ...


----------



## GURPS

*Analysis Shows Restaurants, Gyms, Hair Salons Were Not A Significant Source Of COVID Transmissions, But There Are Caveats*


Another issue is that the data is limited, with only a few states publicly releasing COVID-19 tracking information in a way that organizes the data by business sector. Contact tracing is also limited, with very few cases able to be traced back to a potential source.

Still, the analysis should make people feel less apprehensive about returning to normal life. ABC looked at publicly available data in four states – California, Illinois, Michigan, and North Carolina – and Washington, D.C., and found that less than 5% of new COVID-19 cases in those states came from bars, restaurants, gyms, etc. in those states.

Additional states also released data that helped with the analysis even if they didn’t categorize the data by business sector.


----------



## GURPS

*Media Wanted To Believe Florida Was Fudging COVID-19 Data, But The Story Is A Fraud*


Further, Jones’ story changed dramatically the more she told it, from her initial claims that she was fired for merely questioning the data. The Associated Press initially reported that “Jones has not alleged any tampering with data on deaths, hospital symptom surveillance, hospitalizations for COVID-19, numbers of new confirmed cases, or overall testing rates — core elements of any assessment of the outbreak and of federal criteria for reopening.” The outlet also noted that “Jones acknowledges Florida has been relatively transparent — for which she herself claims some credit — and relatively successful in controlling the pandemic.”

Since that initial story, however, Jones began saying that, actually, yeah, her superiors – particularly Dr. Shamarial Roberson – had directly instructed her to “delete cases and deaths” to make Florida look better. She now claims Roberson “asked me to go into the raw data and manually alter figures.”

Again, remember that Jones didn’t have access to the raw data. She merely ran the dashboard. To further illustrate this point, National Review pointed out that Jones now runs her own dashboard, using the _same_ data as the state, she simply displays it differently:


> _Or, to put it more bluntly, she displays them badly. When you get past all of the nonsense, what Jones is ultimately saying is that the State of Florida—and, by extension, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention—has not processed its data in the same way that she would if she were in charge. But, frankly, why would it? Again, Jones isn’t an epidemiologist, and her objections, while compelling to the sort of low-information political obsessive she is so good at attracting, betray a considerable ignorance of the material issues. In order to increase the numbers in Florida’s case count, Jones counts positive antibody tests as cases. But that’s unsound, given that (a) those positives include people who have already had COVID-19 or who have had the vaccine, and (b) Jones is unable to avoid double-counting people who have taken both an antibody test and a COVID test that came back positive, because the state correctly refuses to publish the names of the people who have taken those tests. Likewise, Jones claims that Florida is hiding deaths because it does not include nonresidents in its headline numbers. But Florida does report nonresident deaths; it just reports them separately, as every state does, and as the CDC’s guidelines demand. Jones’s most recent claim is that Florida’s “excess death” number is suspicious. But that, too, has been rigorously debunked by pretty much everyone who understands what “excess deaths” means in an epidemiological context—including by the CDC; by Daniel Weinberger, an epidemiologist at the Yale School of Public Health; by Lauren Rossen, a statistician at the CDC’s National Center for Health Statistics; and, most notably, by Jason Salemi, an epidemiologist at the University of South Florida, who, having gone to the trouble of making a video explaining calmly why the talking point was false, was then bullied off Twitter by Jones and her followers._


----------



## GURPS

*Do You Trust Someone Not Wearing a Mask to Have Gotten Vaccinated? Should You Care?*


Perhaps Fauci will suggest that those who are vaccinated should sew a large yellow “V” on their shirts. That would take care of the trust issue very quickly. Or maybe they could put a chemical in the next batch of vaccines that makes people glow in the dark. That would work fine at night but might be a problem during the day,

But the mask Nazis have done their work well. There are a lot of people who will “fear” maskless people.



> The bigger problem for [New York City resident Wyatt] Hnatiw, he said, is what others will think of him if he doesn’t wear a mask. He knows people might correctly assume that he’s gotten his shots, but they also might think he’s simply unconcerned about others’ health. He said he’s been keeping a face covering around his wrist so that he can put it on near crowds for other people’s comfort.



“If they’re concerned themselves, then it’s a really low burden for me to put the mask on to make them feel safer, even if it’s not, strictly speaking, necessary,” Hnatiw said.

Lordy god amighty, have we really come to this? Now we have to recognize and cater to other people’s paranoia?


----------



## GURPS

*Ron DeSantis Will Pardon COVID Violators. Why Stop There?*



"It's a total overreach," said DeSantis on Laura Ingraham's Fox News program, adding that he will issue pardons when he meets with the state's clemency board in the coming months. "These things with health should be advisory, they should not be punitive."

That the government would lock anyone in a cage for allowing_ other people_ to make their own choices on face coverings is patently bonkers. Yet the Carnevales are far from the only ones who have fallen victim to an excessively punitive approach. Perhaps DeSantis could apply his newfound attitude on overcriminalization to the many other offenses that have people languishing away behind bars for stupid reasons.

Let's start with the obvious: weed. In Florida, those arrested for marijuana possession under 20 grams face a $1,000 fine and up to a year in prison. Those caught with more than 25 grams face up to 15 years behind bars, with a mandatory sentence of three years.

It's likely that DeSantis, a law-and-order Republican, views the Carnevales' crimes as _victimless_. Are they? Several COVID-19 outbreaks have been traced back to gyms where people forewent masks, including at a gym in Hawaii where 21 people contracted the virus over a three-day period and a gym in Chicago where 55 people contracted it during a week in August. Those gyms implemented social distancing measures, but allowed exercisers to ditch the face coverings.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

_*"They didn’t do the human testing and they stopped the animal test because the animals were dying. And then they turned it out for the pubic."*_









						COVID Vaccine Trials In Animals Were Stopped Because They Kept Dying, Revealed In Texas Senate Hearing - GreatGameIndia
					

It was revealed recently during the Texas Senate Committee hearing that COVID-19 vaccine trials in animals were stopped because they kept dying.




					greatgameindia.com


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> _*"They didn’t do the human testing and they stopped the animal test because the animals were dying. And then they turned it out for the pubic."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID Vaccine Trials In Animals Were Stopped Because They Kept Dying, Revealed In Texas Senate Hearing - GreatGameIndia
> 
> 
> It was revealed recently during the Texas Senate Committee hearing that COVID-19 vaccine trials in animals were stopped because they kept dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greatgameindia.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Gilligan said:


>


Keep laughing.


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Keep laughing.



I am. At you.


----------



## GURPS

*Time to Change How PCR Testing Is Deployed for COVID-19 and Reinstate the Doctor-Patient Relationship*


Throughout this entire time, testing was divorced from primary medical providers, severing the doctor-patient relationship. There were testing sites, and many times patients were receiving their results electronically. A doctor did not assess those who received PCR testing for symptoms, and the CDC has never issued treatment guidelines for symptom management outside of hospitalization. Not even for monoclonal antibodies or Regeneron. This treatment proved very effective in preventing severe illness in high-risk patients when given early, and several prominent physicians recommended the public health system establish and advertise infusion clinics. The CDC and HHS never created a robust communication effort for this.

For many of us with healthcare experience, the actions of the public health bureaucracy were unprecedented. Using proven and safe medications for symptom management is routine even if they don’t kill the particular pathogens. Yet, doctors who used safe and proven drugs to stop the viral replication, inflammation, and clotting at various stages of COVID-19 were suppressed, censored, and dismissed.

To date, there is no approved treatment protocol for early treatment. Quarantining the healthy, PCR testing the asymptomatic, and divorcing care from the primary healthcare provider were all anomalies. And with the nationwide variability in mitigation protocols, it was clear mask mandates and lockdowns were not very effective in improving the pandemic outcomes. And anyone who writes about the _New York Times_ report from August or the following statement from the WHO in January of 2021 regarding PCR testing is censored and told were are misinterpreting the information by social media fact-checkers:



> WHO reminds IVD users that disease prevalence alters the predictive value of test results; as disease prevalence decreases, the risk of false-positive increases (_2_). This means that the probability that a person who has a positive result (SARS-CoV-2 detected) is truly infected with SARS-CoV-2 decreases as prevalence decreases, irrespective of the claimed specificity.
> Most PCR assays are indicated as an aid for diagnosis, therefore, health care providers must consider any result in combination with timing of sampling, specimen type, assay specifics, clinical observations, patient history, confirmed status of any contacts, and epidemiological information.




This section means the PCR testing alone is not diagnostic for COVID-19 when it stands alone. Yet, we had used it that way for nearly a year in our testing regime. This notice also clarifies that as the virus becomes less prevalent, the PCR testing becomes less accurate. This morning on CNBC, former FDA Dr. Scott Gottlieb told us prevalence is collapsing:


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Just Proved That Biden and Fauci Are Fools*





“The last thing we need is the Neanderthal thinking that in the meantime everything’s fine, take off your mask, forget it. It still matters,” he said. “It’s critical, critical, critical, critical that they follow the science.”

Dr. Anthony Fauci also called it “risky” and “potentially dangerous.”

“When you pull back on all mitigation methods on all public health guidelines, that’s when you get into trouble and history has proven that,” Fauci told Chris Wallace of Fox News. “This isn’t just some kind of a theoretical, a point that I’m trying to make. It’s not theoretical. It actually happens.”

Weeks later, when no surge in cases happened, Fauci tried to suggest that there might be a “lag,” but no surge ever happened.

Now, for the first time since the start of the pandemic, Texas has reported zero coronavirus deaths for a day. They also reported the fewest COVID cases in over a year, the lowest seven-day COVID positivity rate ever, and the lowest number of COVID hospitalizations in 11 months.


----------



## GURPS

*The COVID-19 Test No One Is Talking About: Make Sure Your Children Have It Before They Are Vaccinated*



Senator Ron Johnson went on _Tucker Carlson Tonight_ and shared that his doctor recommended he not receive the vaccine at this point because he has successfully recovered from the virus. This medical advice is entirely reasonable based on the current science and is the purpose of the doctor-patient relationship. Johnson also stated that he was concerned about the push to vaccinate children without full FDA approval. The vaccines are still given under an Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) because of incomplete safety data for their use at any age.

The lack of understanding of recovered immunity is so poor that MSNBC anchor Brian Williams accused Johnson of doing the bidding of Vladimir Putin. Williams went on to say that Johnson’s statement was exactly what a Russian asset would say.* On CNN, Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra appeared to agree with a host when asked if there should be laws keeping unvaccinated people out of buildings. According to the CDC data on COVID-19 effectiveness, this rhetoric is next-level insanity.*

According to CDC data, through May 10, 2021, the rate of hospitalization after being vaccinated was 0.000690%. The chances of COVID-19 being fatal was 0.000157%, or, effectively, one in a million. A person’s lifetime risk of dying in a car accident, crossing the street, or falling from a height is all well under one in 1,000. So, why are we being told to mask children and behaving as if unvaccinated people without symptoms pose an outsized risk to the vaccinated?






I'm Glad Brian Williams knows more that Sen. Johnson's doctor .... Fukwhit


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci Finally Admits What We All Knew About the COVID Vaccine, Masks, and Infections*



Over the weekend, Fauci finally said what we’ve known about the vaccine. That they’re super effective to the point that it’s a “dead end” for the virus. Also, even the very rare cases of infection post-vaccination, which are all asymptomatic, these people still don’t need to wear a mask since their virus load is immensely low and do not risk spreading the disease (via The Hill):



> Anthony Fauci, chief medical adviser to President Biden, said during a discussion on Sunday about the Center for Disease Control and Prevention's (CDC) decision to drop mask recommendations for fully vaccinated individuals that vaccinated people become "dead ends" for COVID-19.
> Appearing on CBS's "Face the Nation," Fauci explained to host John Dickerson that fully vaccinated people can go without masks even if they have an asymptomatic case of COVID-19 because the level of virus is much lower in their nasopharynx, the top part of their throat that lies behind the nose, than it is in someone who is unvaccinated.
> "So even though there are breakthrough infections with vaccinated people, almost always the people are asymptomatic and the level of virus is so low it makes it extremely unlikely — not impossible but very, very low likelihood — that they're going to transmit it," Fauci said.
> Fauci added that vaccinated people essentially become "dead ends" for the virus to spread within their communities.



Great news, doc—but you also said that New York was the state that did it right. No. They didn’t do it right. Gov. Andrew Cuomo let the virus burn through nursing homes, thanks to his executive order forcing these facilities to admit COVID-positive patients. It killed thousands. It was so bad that Cuomo and his people intentionally undercounted the true death toll in these locations by 50 percent.


----------



## Kyle

Here Are The Vaccine Incentives Being Offered In Each Of The 50 States
					

Delaware - 10 free copies of Hunter Biden’s book.




					babylonbee.com
				







> *Maryland - *“Got Crabs?” t-shirt and a personal detective to investigate your murder.





> *Virginia -* Invite To Governor Northam’s Next "Antebellum" Party.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> *Fake 'Data Scientist' and Ron DeSantis Critic Rebekah Jones Gets Exposed as a Total Fraud*




*Annnd it just gets NUTTIER: Rebekah Jones’ 9500-word reply to Charles C.W. Cooke’s stellar NRO piece is just a HOT MESS*


----------



## GURPS

*‘This is a scandal’: Randi Weingarten drives massive nail into the CDC’s — and Biden admin’s — credibility coffin with damning admission [video]*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay

Starts 1:51

"Dr. Joseph Mercola returns and drops another major bombshell: the vaccine is going to kill more people than covid."











						Dr. Mercola: 'They Are Going to Kill More People With This Vaccine' Than From Covid
					

Dr. Joseph Mercola returns and drops another major bombshell: the vaccine is going to kill more people than covid.




					rumble.com
				




The more you learn, the more you know.


----------



## PJay

M3thods on Gab: 'Get em, kid...'
					

M3thods on Gab: 'Get em, kid...'




					gab.com


----------



## my-thyme

Kyle said:


> Here Are The Vaccine Incentives Being Offered In Each Of The 50 States
> 
> 
> Delaware - 10 free copies of Hunter Biden’s book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com


Ahhh. To live in Montana and get a buffalo.


----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS

*Before/After thread highlights MANY edits Rebekah Jones made to her piece trashing Charles C.W. Cooke and HIS piece (YEAH, he got under her skin)*


----------



## Kyle

Texas reports zero COVID deaths months after liberal media predicted doomsday as Abbott reopened state
					

Texas has a lot to celebrate this week after reaching zero COVID deaths for the first time since the pandemic began.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*The rich and powerful thrived as the rest of us suffered in the year of lockdowns*


The pandemic saw a huge amount of power and money transferred to what Michael Lind calls the “overclass” of politicians, corporate managers and bureaucrats. Small businesses shut down while big-box stores deemed “essential” remained open. The laptop class worked from home — to the delight of many of its members — while the working class brought them stuff. Federal money flowed like water to the connected. The national debt went from scandalous to essentially absurd, an amount of money that no one expects to be repaid.

The Chinese Communist Party used the threat of the pandemic and lockdowns to crush a rebellion in Hong Kong. The American powers-that-be did something similar: People who demonstrated for the wrong causes were called granny-killers and shut down; people who demonstrated for overclass-approved causes (like New York’s “Black Trans Lives Matter” rally, featuring thousands and endorsed by Mayor Bill de Blasio, even as he welded the gates of a Jewish park closed) received letters of support from “public-health” people who assured us that racism is a bigger public-health problem than COVID, even as they used COVID as an excuse to remake American society.


----------



## GURPS

*It Turns Out Even Fewer Children Were Hospitalized for COVID Than Originally Reported*


What our children are being subject to because of this virus is tragic enough. Research has just come out which makes the masking, distancing, and school closures even more needless, though. "New Research Suggests Number of Kids Hospitalized for COVID Is Overcounted," David Zweig reported for Intelligencer. It was discovered that hospitalizations for children were overcounted by _at least _40 percent.

That research applies to studies published in _Hospital Pediatrics _on Wednesday, with commentary from Dr. Monica Gandhi who is an infectious diseases specialist at the University of California-San Francisco, and Amy Beck, who is an associate professor of pediatrics there.
The reason is particularly frustrating because it just seems so sloppy. Emphasis is original:



> They wrote, “Taken together, these studies underscore the importance of clearly distinguishing between children hospitalized _with _SARS-CoV-2 found on universal testing versus those hospitalized _for _COVID-19 disease.” The studies demonstrate, they said, that reported hospitalization rates “greatly overestimate the true burden of COVID-19 disease in children." Gandhi told Intelligencer that while the studies were both conducted with data from California hospitals, “there is no reason to think these findings would be exclusive to California. This sort of retrospective chart review will likely reveal the same findings across the country.”


----------



## GURPS

*Is It Unethical to Refuse a COVID-19 Vaccine?*




People who don’t get vaccinated need to muster the moral imagination to think of how that decision will fail to protect those who are vulnerable in our communities. If skeptics don’t get vaccinated, they will undermine herd immunity, causing more people to die. And that is immoral. Enduring the mostly minor side effects expected from the vaccines is part of the contribution that people are reasonably expected to make for the common good.


----------



## GURPS

*The Age of Coercive Control: We're in an Abusive Relationship with Our Government. Now What?*


Coercive control is a form of abuse. It is defined as “a pattern of controlling behaviors that create an unequal power dynamic in a relationship. These behaviors give the perpetrators power over their partner, making it difficult for them to leave.”

Mostly, this term is used when describing a domestic relationship. But I argue that the relationship between government and citizen is much like a domestic relationship, only with the government holding a far greater ability to harm the individual in a variety of different creative ways, most of which entail the weaponization of whole institutions against the individual. At least the victims of domestic abuse sometimes have institutions that will help them escape. The citizens of the free world are facing an enemy that holds access to and the power of every institution in the land, including the power to fine, imprison, stalk, harass, steal your children, or bankrupt you _under the color of law._ It’s not a crime for the government to do these things to you because they’ve written themselves protections in the law called immunity.

Here are the signs that you are a victim of coercive control, according to Medical News Today:

*Monitoring Activities:*



> A person may exert control by deciding what someone wears, where they go, who they socialize with, what they eat and drink, and what activities they take part in. The controlling person may also demand or gain access to the partner’s computer, cell phone, or email account.
> The perpetrator may also try to convince their partner that they want to check up on them because they love them. However, this behavior is not part of a healthy or loving relationship.



_This sounds familiar_. With the implementation of COVID restrictions on our formerly free society, we have all been subject to unlawful monitoring of normal behaviors, including what we wear (on our faces), where we can go, who we can socialize with, what entertainment we can have—and they even wanted access to our phones through contact tracing apps. The perpetrators of this crime against us told us it was because the government cares about our health. But according to science, this is not loving behavior, but dangerous abusive control.

*Exerting Financial Control:*



> This occurs when a person controls someone’s access to money and does not allow them to make financial decisions. This can leave a person without food or clothing and make it harder for them to leave the relationship.


----------



## GURPS

*Fake Florida Whistleblower Rebekah Jones Admits Entire Operation Was A Hoax* 


Rebekah Jones, the Florida COVID-19 “whistleblower who wasn’t,” conceded Thursday that her entire operation to frame health officials with manipulating pandemic data was a hoax when she admitted she was never asked to delete deaths in the database.

“Deleting deaths was never something I was asked to do,” Jones wrote in a since-deleted post captured and published by National Review’s Charles C. W. Cooke. “I’ve never claimed it was.”


----------



## GURPS

*PolitiFact Quietly Retracts Fact Check Of COVID-19 Wuhan Lab Theory* 


Politifact claimed social media posts by users had mentioned Yan’s comments, and that the fact check was an effort to stop the spread of disinformation. An editor’s note now puts forth that Yan’s theory “is more widely disputed.”

“When this fact-check was first published in September 2020, PolitiFact’s sources included researchers who asserted the SARS-CoV-2 virus could not have been manipulated,” the editor’s note said. “That assertion is now more widely disputed. For that reason, we are removing this fact-check from our database pending a more thorough review.”

The original fact check cited a March 2020 Nature Medicine statement claiming no evidence shows the coronavirus was manipulated in a lab environment. Nicholas Wade, a science reporter at the New York Times, wrote a piece in May calling out the five virologists’ assessment.


----------



## GURPS

*A New Study Confirms That Reopening Texas '100 Percent' Had No Discernible Impact on COVID-19 Cases or Deaths*


More than two months later, the public health disaster predicted by Abbott's critics has not materialized. A new analysis by three economists confirms that his decision had no discernible impact on COVID-19 cases or deaths in Texas.
​"We find no evidence that the Texas reopening led to substantial changes in social mobility, including foot traffic at a wide set of business establishments in Texas," Bentley University economist Dhaval Dave and his two co-authors report in a National Bureau of Economic Research working paper. "We find no evidence that the Texas reopening affected the rate of new COVID-19 cases during the five weeks following the reopening." They say their findings "underscore the limits of late-pandemic era COVID-19 reopening policies to alter private behavior."

Dave, San Diego State University economist Joseph Sabia, and SDSU graduate research fellow Samuel Safford looked at smartphone mobility data from SafeGraph and COVID-19 data collected by _The New York Times_. They compared trends in Texas before and after Abbott's order took effect on March 10 to trends in a composite of data from other states that retained their COVID-19 restrictions but were otherwise similar.

"We find that the Texas reopening had little impact on stay-at-home behavior or on foot traffic at numerous business locations, including restaurants, bars, entertainment venues, retail establishments, business services, personal care services, and grocery stores," Dave et al. write. "We find no evidence that the reopening affected the rate of new COVID-19 cases in the five-week period following the reopening. In addition, we find that state-level COVID-19 mortality rates were unaffected by the March 10 reopening."


----------



## GURPS

*New Study on Texas Reopening Puts the Nail in the Coffin of Fauci's Credibility*

Two and a half months ago, when Texas Governor Greg Abbott axed the state’s mask mandate and other COVID-related restrictions on businesses and people, Joe Biden called the move a “huge mistake” and “Neanderthal thinking.”  Dr. Anthony Fauci, who advises Biden, called it “risky” and “potentially dangerous.” Both were proven wrong when weeks later Texas experienced no surge in cases. A dumbfounded Fauci refused to admit he was wrong and claimed that a spike in cases and deaths would show up as a lagging indicator.

But, no spike came. And last Sunday, Texas recorded zero COVID deaths for the first time since the pandemic.

While it’s clear that both Biden and Fauci have been proven wrong already, a new study has found, definitively, that there was no connection between the lifted mandates and people being infected by or dying from COVID-19.

The study, conducted by Bentley University economist Dhaval Dave, San Diego State University economist Joseph Sabia, and San Diego State University graduate research fellow Samuel Safford, used smartphone mobility data from SafeGraph and cases and deaths data compiled by _The New York Times _to analyze how the virus affected Texas before and after COVID restrictions were lifted on March 10.


----------



## GURPS

*VINDICATED: Study Admits There Is a Difference Between Hospitalization 'With' and 'For' COVID-19*


For 15 months, the data regarding COVID-19 illness, hospitalizations, and deaths have been suspect. This statement does not mean COVID-19 does not exist or that some people who contracted it did not suffer from severe illness and die from it. However, the prepositions, with, for, and of are critical qualifiers in tracking the actual impacts of COVID-19. A new study from California admits as much.


From the Intelligencer:



> *The reported number of COVID-19 hospitalizations, one of the primary metrics for tracking the severity of the coronavirus pandemic, was grossly inflated for children in California hospitals, two research papers published Wednesday concluded. The papers, both published in the journal Hospital Pediatrics, found that pediatric hospitalizations for COVID-19 were overcounted by at least 40 percent, carrying potential implications for nationwide figures.*




Color me shocked. At the beginning of the pandemic, the government and insurers put several policies in place that made sense to determine disease prevalence, which included widespread testing. Hospitals correctly did preemptive testing to determine the correct infection control protocols to use with individual patients. However, other mandates paired this with perverse financial incentives that provided additional funding for COVID-19 care. The original COVID-19 relief package created a 20% premium that included probable cases and laboratory-confirmed cases for Medicare patients. Several large health insurers also waived copays and coinsurance for care related to COVID-19.

[clip]

Let me explain. If a 50-year-old male is admitted to the hospital with chest pain, the staff will test him for COVID-19 per hospital policy. If his test is positive, even with no COVID symptoms, COVID-19 will, in all likelihood, be added to his diagnosis. Yet, if he has a heart catheterization and a blockage in a coronary artery is detected and corrected, the reimbursement will still kick in. Even if he never had a clinical symptom of COVID-19.


----------



## GURPS

*Sen. Rand Paul Does Not Plan To Get COVID-19 Vaccine, Blasts ‘Big Brother’ Health Mandates*

“Until they show me evidence that people who have already had the infection are dying in large numbers or being hospitalized or getting very sick, I just made my own personal decision that I’m not getting vaccinated because I’ve already had the disease and I have natural immunity,” said Paul, who received his M.D. from Duke University in 1988.

“In a free country, you would think people would honor the idea that each individual would get to make the medical decision, that it wouldn’t be a big brother coming to tell me what I have to do,” Paul continued.

“Are they also going to tell me I can’t have a cheeseburger for lunch? Are they going to tell me that I have to eat carrots only and cut my calories?” the libertarian Republican asked rhetorically. “All that would probably be good for me, but I don’t think big brother ought to tell me to do it.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Facebook Blocks Doctor’s Message on COVID’s Low Infant Mortality Rate*



“Part of the reason I have (for the most part) left Facebook is they delete my post/responses that are factual, which I triple check,” she wrote. “I was responding to a question about what the number of pediatric deaths were due to COVID in April. I don’t feel like directly citing numbers from CDC and AAP should be deleted as spam, but maybe that is just me. I have moved to Twitter FYI.”

Dr. Tracy Høeg recently testified in a school safety hearing in New York that school-aged children were more likely to get COVID in their local community than at school.

Social media giants like Facebook have acted as arbiters of truth for COVID-related information, suppressing content that does not fit their doomsday narrative.

Congressman Roger Marshall M.D. (R-KS), a licensed physician, was previously censored by Facebook for discussing CDC information about the virus.

“A Facebook post published on Sunday afternoon by U.S. Congressman Roger Marshall, M.D. discussing updated COVID-19 death data released by the CDC was removed Monday night by Facebook without notice or explanation,” KNSS reported at the time. Marshall explained later on Facebook that his earlier post had “discussed the new data published by the CDC showing that only 6% of deaths were due solely to COVID-19, while the remaining 94% of deaths had two or more underlying health conditions.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Facebook Blocks Doctor’s Message on COVID’s Low Infant Mortality Rate*
> 
> 
> 
> “Part of the reason I have (for the most part) left Facebook is they delete my post/responses that are factual, which I triple check,” she wrote. “I was responding to a question about what the number of pediatric deaths were due to COVID in April. I don’t feel like directly citing numbers from CDC and AAP should be deleted as spam, but maybe that is just me. I have moved to Twitter FYI.”
> 
> Dr. Tracy Høeg recently testified in a school safety hearing in New York that school-aged children were more likely to get COVID in their local community than at school.
> 
> Social media giants like Facebook have acted as arbiters of truth for COVID-related information, suppressing content that does not fit their doomsday narrative.
> 
> Congressman Roger Marshall M.D. (R-KS), a licensed physician, was previously censored by Facebook for discussing CDC information about the virus.
> 
> “A Facebook post published on Sunday afternoon by U.S. Congressman Roger Marshall, M.D. discussing updated COVID-19 death data released by the CDC was removed Monday night by Facebook without notice or explanation,” KNSS reported at the time. Marshall explained later on Facebook that his earlier post had “discussed the new data published by the CDC showing that only 6% of deaths were due solely to COVID-19, while the remaining 94% of deaths had two or more underlying health conditions.”



Some folks died with the virus, I don't deny that. But it was so overblown and hyped as to be ridiculous.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Is the pandemic over in the U.S.?*



Just a thought occasioned by the fact that the United States recorded 13,541 cases yesterday, the lowest single-day number — by far — since the virus started rolling last March. The best we’d managed since April 1, 2020 was one day last June when cases slipped under 19,000 briefly as the country enjoyed a summer respite from its terrible first wave. But testing was still sparse back then. There were probably many infections going undetected.

Last June was also the last time we saw a seven-day average in daily cases of 25,000 or lower, again with lower testing. Right now we’re at 25,083.
Is this it? The imminent demise of COVID?


----------



## GURPS

*Here's the Most Interesting Thing in the CDC Data About Post-Vaccine COVID Breakthrough Infections*


What can I say? I enjoy being vindicated. And I would like to thank Centers for Disease Control (CDC) Director Rachel Walensky for making me feel as if I am. Earlier this week, I wrote about a study that demonstrated that prepositions matter when discussing hospitalizations for COVID-19 among children. There is a difference between getting hospitalized with COVID-19 and getting hospitalized _for_ COVID-19 in the hospitals studied. Reported data does not capture this crucial distinction, which likely applies to hospitalizations of children and adults nationwide, given the testing protocols and reimbursement incentives.

I have been railing against the context-less reporting of death counts since the beginning of the pandemic. While writing for another outlet, I noted the bizarre instructions issued by the National Center for Health Statistics after CNN reporter Jim Acosta called any questioning of the counts a conspiracy theory. If Acosta is attacking an idea, there is almost certainly some truth to it. As testing protocols blossomed to the point where every inpatient received one, and the number of asymptomatic individuals who tested positive for COVID-19 became clear, there was even more reason to question the counts.

Then in December, two Minnesota lawmakers said that deaths in their state could have been inflated by as much as 40%. They reviewed thousands of death certificates, and concluded that something was off:


> State Rep. Mary Franson and state Sen. Scott Jensen released a video last week revealing that after reviewing thousands of death certificates in the state, 40% did not have COVID-19 as the underlying cause of death.
> “I have other examples where COVID isn’t the underlying cause of death, where we have a fall. Another example is we have a freshwater drowning. We have dementia. We have a stroke and multiorgan failure,” Franson said in the video.
> She added that in one case, a person who was ejected from a car was “counted as a COVID death” because the virus was in his system.


----------



## GURPS

*Gov. Gavin Newsom No Longer Allowed To Restrict Houses Of Worship, Ordered To Pay $1.35M Settlement To Church Over Lockdown*

Democratic California Governor Gavin Newsom was ordered by a federal judge to pay a $1.35 million settlement to a Los Angeles-area church in his capacity as governor because of the state’s onerous lockdown rules against houses of worship.

In addition to paying Harvest Rock Church of Pasadena, California, U.S. District Court Judge Jesus G. Bernal also ruled that state restrictions on houses of worship would be permitted only if child infections rose 100%, statewide cases are at least 26 per 100,000 people, or available ICU hospital bed capacity falls below 20%, according to the Washington Examiner.


“Any new public health precautions on religious worship services and gatherings at places of worship not in the guidance [are included],” Bernal ruled.

The ruling marks the first statewide permanent injunction against COVID-19 restrictions on houses of worship in the country.
Mat Staver, who is founder of the nonprofit law firm Liberty Counsel, which represented Harvest Rock Church, described Newsom as “the worst governor in America” when it comes to religious liberty.


----------



## GURPS

*The herd immunity threshold.*

The herd immunity threshold can be computed using a somewhat artificial number R0 — the _basic reproduction number_. Details of the definition, how it’s computed, and why it’s a bit artificial are below, but the main use of R0 is that the herd immunity threshold is reached when 1-(1/R0) of a population is immune. (It’s usually expressed as a percentage, so multiply that number by 100.)

The best estimates of the R0 for SARS-CoV-2 now put it between 2 and 3, and seem to average around 2.6 (but your mileage may vary, and those numbers are recomputed regularly.)

What this means is that herd immunity will be reached for COVID when the proportion of people who are immune is somewhere between 50 and 67 percent, with the average estimate being around 62 percent. (And don’t forget that both people who have been vaccinated _and people who have had COVID and recovered_ are very probably immune. No matter what famous TV immunologist Stephen Colbert says.)

In today’s news, CBS reports that half of American adults have been vaccinated. The CDC reports that nearly two-thirds of Americans have had at least one vaccination shot, which conveys at least partial immunity, and there have been roughly 33 million reported cases. Total that up against 330 million people, and that comes out in the close neighborhood of 50 percent of the U.S. population should now be immune.
In other words, the U.S. has very probably passed the herd immunity threshold.

That doesn’t mean that if you haven’t had it or been vaccinated you can ignore it. You’re less likely to get it now, but there’s still a real chance you will.
But if we’ve reached herd immunity, then we expect the number of new cases to fall, and in fact (CDC again) the number of new COVID cases in the U.S. is dropping rapidly.

In other words, the epidemic is over.







__





						Outline.com
					






					outline.com


----------



## GURPS

*‘If Tom Cotton Is Saying Something, It Can’t Be True’: NYT Writer Admits Media Dismissed Claim Of Wuhan Virus Origin Because Cotton Said It*


New York Times writer David Leonhardt appeared on CNN’s “Reliable Sources,” where host Brian Stelter asked, “This week … you wrote about the lab leak theory, and how the conversation about this possible COVID escaping the Wuhan lab theory has been re-evaluated. It’s been reckoned with all of a sudden. What happened this week? Why is this back in the news?”


“Well, so, it’s pretty clear that we don’t know how COVID started,” Leonhardt answered. “Many people think the most likely explanation is that it jumped from an animal to a human being at a food market in Wuhan, China. That is certainly plausible. But it’s also plausible that, with some research at a top virology lab in Wuhan, China, it somehow escaped from there. We don’t know the answer. And what happened was a bunch of people started arguing that it likely escaped from this lab in Wuhan. And some of them were scientists who you’ve never heard of, necessarily, and who made serious arguments. But some of them were conservative politicians like Senator Tom Cotton. And after Cotton started doing it, Donald Trump, when he was president, started doing it.”

“And I think people made this mistake,” Leonhardt admitted. “I think a lot of people on the political left and a lot of people in the media made this mistake. They said, ‘Well, if Tom Cotton is saying something, it can’t be true,’ they assumed that. And that’s not right.”


----------



## HGMilstead

GURPS said:


> *The herd immunity threshold.*
> 
> The herd immunity threshold can be computed using a somewhat artificial number R0 — the _basic reproduction number_. Details of the definition, how it’s computed, and why it’s a bit artificial are below, but the main use of R0 is that the herd immunity threshold is reached when 1-(1/R0) of a population is immune. (It’s usually expressed as a percentage, so multiply that number by 100.)
> 
> The best estimates of the R0 for SARS-CoV-2 now put it between 2 and 3, and seem to average around 2.6 (but your mileage may vary, and those numbers are recomputed regularly.)
> 
> What this means is that herd immunity will be reached for COVID when the proportion of people who are immune is somewhere between 50 and 67 percent, with the average estimate being around 62 percent. (And don’t forget that both people who have been vaccinated _and people who have had COVID and recovered_ are very probably immune. No matter what famous TV immunologist Stephen Colbert says.)
> 
> In today’s news, CBS reports that half of American adults have been vaccinated. The CDC reports that nearly two-thirds of Americans have had at least one vaccination shot, which conveys at least partial immunity, and there have been roughly 33 million reported cases. Total that up against 330 million people, and that comes out in the close neighborhood of 50 percent of the U.S. population should now be immune.
> In other words, the U.S. has very probably passed the herd immunity threshold.
> 
> That doesn’t mean that if you haven’t had it or been vaccinated you can ignore it. You’re less likely to get it now, but there’s still a real chance you will.
> But if we’ve reached herd immunity, then we expect the number of new cases to fall, and in fact (CDC again) the number of new COVID cases in the U.S. is dropping rapidly.
> 
> In other words, the epidemic is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outline.com


 I am shocked you’re quoting a source that itself quotes liars like the CDC and cBS news.  Get better sources.


----------



## Tech

HGMilstead said:


> I am shocked you’re quoting a source that itself quotes liars like the CDC and cBS news.  Get better sources.


I don't believe the number for herd immunity of the Fauci was ever established. I always called it the Wuhan but since he bought and paid for it. It was always an unknown, always challenging.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


GURPS said:


> *Is the pandemic over in the U.S.?*
> Just a thought occasioned by the fact that the United States recorded 13,541 cases yesterday, the lowest single-day number — by far — since the virus started rolling last March. The best we’d managed since April 1, 2020 was one day last June when cases slipped under 19,000 briefly as the country enjoyed a summer respite from its terrible first wave. But testing was still sparse back then. There were probably many infections going undetected.
> 
> Last June was also the last time we saw a seven-day average in daily cases of 25,000 or lower, again with lower testing. Right now we’re at 25,083.
> Is this it? The imminent demise of COVID?


Fixed @GURPS graph for the unknowing. This is a graph that shows nature's way of dealing with humans. Notice the increase of illnesses during the winter months. (This happens every year). Arrows are approximate time stamps. It is Vitamin D that is synthesized in the exposed skin of humans when UVB light is absorbed. Absent UVB rays, foods containing Vitamin D are needed to maintain proper levels for good health.

Vitamin D is the most powerful immune system hormone/vitamin, that helps fight off all of our body's invaders that cause illness. Not some concocted lab serum. Anyone wanting to stay healthy, especially in the winter months, would be wise to eat a healthy diet supplemented with Cod Liver Oil, and other foods that provide Vitamin D.

This is science fact.


----------



## PJay

Vitamin D

The ticket and was said by many doctors that were hushed up.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


>




The U.S. Arming for war? Come on that's a joke.
Biden is destroying the military with homosexuals and transgenders, budget cuts and stupid moves.
Hardly arming up for war, which is really what he should be doing with China actually arming up to take the whole of the area around their country  including Japan.
Building Islands, Aircraft carriers and multiple more new Nuclear Missiles.
And these are only the indications we know about.

And they are doing it with our money we send to them by buying their products.


----------



## GURPS

*High-Ranking Chinese Defector Working With DIA Has 'Direct Knowledge' of China's Bioweapons Program—and It's Very Bad*


In an exclusive story at RedState, Jen Van Laar reports that sources inside the intelligence community say a high-ranking defector from China has been working for months with the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA). According to Van Laar’s confidential sources, that high-ranking defector claims to have knowledge of special weapons programs in China—that include bioweapons.


Adam Housley first reported via Twitter on Thursday that “the increased pressure on China in recent days is due to a defector with intimate knowledge” of the program. According to Housley, FBI director Christopher Wray “didn’t know right away because they wanted to make sure they got all they needed before telling him.”

In fact, Wray was “ambushed” with the information, according to Van Laar’s sources, as was the CIA. “Sources say DIA leadership kept the defector within their Clandestine Services network to prevent Langley and the State Department from accessing the person, whose existence was kept from other agencies because DIA leadership believes there are Chinese spies or sources inside the FBI, CIA, and several other federal agencies,” according to the report.

Why was the defector so important that he had to be kept under wraps?


----------



## GURPS

*A woman with HIV had the coronavirus for 216 days. The virus mutated at least 30 times inside her.*


The woman, who has not been named, was identified as a 36-year-old living in South Africa.
The coronaviruses gathered 13 mutations to the spike protein, which is known to help the virus escape the immune response, and 19 other mutations that could change the behavior of the virus.
It is not clear whether the mutations she carried were passed on to others, the Los Angeles Times reported.
Some of these mutations have been seen in variants of concern, such as:

The E484K mutation, which is part of the Alpha variant (B.1.1.7, which was first seen in the UK).
The N510Y mutation, which is part of the Beta variant (B.1.351, which was first seen in South Africa).
If more such cases are found, it raises the prospect that HIV infection could be a source of new variants simply because the patients could carry the virus for longer, Tulio de Oliveira, a geneticist at the University of KwaZulu-Natal in Durban and the study's author, told the LA Times.




I see a plot for a Dystopian Novel .....


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Governor Newsom Reneges on Promise to Surrender His Emergency COVID-19 Powers*







The people’s confusion is warranted. California has the lowest COVID-19 infection rate of any state and hospitalizations are near record lows. So why maintain restrictions when even Illinois is lifting all remaining pandemic rules on June 10?

Newsom’s reluctance to cede his authority may have something to do with the near-dictatorial powers granted under the California Constitution during a public health emergency.
_Los Angeles Times:_


> Though the California Constitution gives the power to create laws only to the Legislature, a state appeals court ruled just last month that the 1970 California Emergency Services Act grants the governor the power to change state law during a crisis.
> The three-judge panel of the Sacramento-based 3rd District Court of Appeal said the Emergency Services Act is constitutional because it provides only temporary powers and contains “an important safeguard.” The court said that safeguard was a requirement that the governor, or the Legislature, proclaim an end to the emergency at the earliest possible date.



“If Newsom believes the state is safe enough to reopen, then it’s safe for people to be able to make decisions for themselves without his arbitrary and capricious rules,” California Senate Republican leader Scott Wilk said in a statement Friday. “I believe it is time for him to hang up his crown and restore our democracy.”


----------



## GURPS

*IT’S WORSE THAN WE THOUGHT! Fauci and Top US Doctors Caught! They CONSPIRED to Disqualify Hydroxychloroquine as COVID Treatment — MILLIONS DEAD AS A RESULT*






and as long as there is a drug therapy available NO Vaccine was / could be approved on an emergency basis


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Here are the unspoken politics of the covid vaccine. Charts include reporting for all vaccine prior to the covid solution.


----------



## Hijinx

Not one of them will be prosecuted for these deaths.
Faucii almost single handed ly got Biden elected, by destroying the Trump economy.


----------



## Hijinx

No way in hell Trump could be beaten with the economy he had going.
Democrats knew that.


----------



## GURPS

*How Many Really Died from COVID? Another Damn Thing We Have to Be Concerned About*








Died _from_ meant the victim died from a particularly nasty respiratory bug that compelling evidence indicates escaped (or was released) from (after having been enhanced by) the Wuhan Institute of Virology in Communist China.

Died _with_ meant you could have died from anything — up to and including getting in a motorcycle crash — while having a Wuhan infection of any severity, even asymptomatic.
Statistically, in most places, both “from” and “with” were counted as COVID fatalities, due in large part to financial incentives from Uncle Sugar.
We all knew about this a year ago, but what no one could know was what the percentage was of “with” to “from.”
It might have been high. As high as 25%:


> The change is a result of Alameda County’s “alignment” with state guidelines, the county news release on June 4 stated. It said that the county previously included in its total virus toll any person who was positive for COVID-19 at the time of their death. This broader system was implemented prior to the state’s implementation of guidelines for reporting COVID-19 deaths.
> Now, it will only include those who “died as a direct result of COVID-19, with COVID-19 as a contributing cause of death, or in whom death caused by COVID-19 could not be ruled out,” as per the state guidelines.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*YouTube Bans Republican Senator For Discussing COVID-19 Treatment*


*“We removed the video in accordance with our COVID-19 medical misinformation policies, which don’t allow content that encourages people to use Hydroxychloroquine or Ivermectin to treat or prevent the virus,” a YouTube spokesperson said in a statement, according to NBC News.*

In YouTube’s detailed “COVID-19 medical misinformation policy,” the Big Tech giant declares that it “doesn’t allow content about COVID-19 that poses a serious risk of egregious harm.”

*“YouTube doesn’t allow content that spreads medical misinformation that contradicts local health authorities’ or the World Health Organization’s (WHO) medical information about COVID-19,” YouTube continued. According to its guidelines, this is limited to content that contradicts WHO or local health authorities’ guidance on treatment, prevention, diagnosis, transmission, social distancing and self isolation guidelines, or the existence of COVID-19.*


 


Well Who APPOINTED YouTube / Google The Arbiters of Public Discussion on Covid Treatment


Oh that's right they are the self appointed arbiters of what the truth is


----------



## GURPS

*Observational Study on 255 Mechanically Ventilated Covid Patients at the Beginning of the USA Pandemic*

*Abstract*
*Introduction* This observational study looked at 255 COVID19 patients who required invasive mechanical ventilation (IMV) during the first two months of the US pandemic. Through comprehensive, longitudinal evaluation and new consideration of all the data, we were able to better describe and understand factors affecting outcome after intubation.
*Methods* All vital signs, laboratory values, and medication administrations (time, date, dose, and route) were collected and organized. Further, each patient’s prior medical records, including PBM data and available ECG, were reviewed by a physician. These data were incorporated into time-series database for statistical analysis.
*Results* By discharge or Day 90, 78.2% of the cohort expired. The most common pre-existing conditions were hypertension, (63.5%), diabetes (59.2%) and obesity (50.4%). Age correlated with death. Comorbidities and clinical status on presentation were not predictive of outcome. Admission markers of inflammation were universally elevated (>96%). The cohort’s weight range was nearly 7-fold. Causal modeling establishes that weight-adjusted HCQ and AZM therapy improves survival by over 100%. QTc prolongation did not correlate with cumulative HCQ dose or HCQ serum levels.
*Discussion* This detailed approach gives us better understanding of risk factors, prognostic indicators, and outcomes of Covid patients needing IMV. Few variables were related to outcome. By considering more factors and using new methods, we found that when increased doses of co-administered HCQ and AZM were associated with >100% increase in survival. Comparison of absolute with weight-adjusted cumulative doses proves administration ≥80 mg/kg of HCQ with > 1 gm AZM increases survival in IMV-requiring Covid patients by over 100%. According to our data, HCQ is not associated with prolongation. Studies, which reported QTc prolongation secondary to HCQ, need to be re-evaluated more stringently and with controls.


----------



## GURPS

*Chinese Defector Provides More Evidence Chinese Military is Behind COVID-19, Lab Leak*


Last week, Matt reported on intel that our friends at RedState had, which pointed to information from a Chinese defector who claimed that the Chinese military was working on a series of bioweapons, including COVID-19. This week, Jennifer Van Laar at RedState once again has exclusive information furthering the theory that the virus was manmade and leaked:



> RedState has now learned some details of the information provided by the defector, including that he provided data proving that SARS-CoV-2 was manmade and leaked from the Wuhan Institute of Virology, in addition to evidence confirming that the People’s Liberation Army managed the Wuhan program (and others), as Chinese virologist Yan Li-Meng told the FBI last year.
> Technical details provided by the defector, RedState is told, were given to scientists (who were not told how that information was given to the government) who then re-analyzed data from published sources in conjunction with the new data and concluded that the SARS-CoV-2 virus was engineered. And, the defector was able to confirm numerous non-public details Yan provided the US government.


----------



## GURPS

*'The Crime of the Century': New HCQ Study Proves We Need to Reform the Drug Approval Process*

On March 21, 2020, President Donald Trump tweeted out a plea to the CDC and FDA to allow doctors to treat COVID-19 patients with hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) and azithromycin (AZT). Both are cheap and effective medications that the medical community had decades of experience using for various illnesses. Recently, another study demonstrated increased survival rates when HCQ was given in combination with AZT to those who were severely ill with COVID-19.

[clip]

On April 5, 2020, President Trump held the infamous press conference where he expressed optimism about HCQ and remdesivir. Dr. Anthony Fauci declared at the time that any evidence for HCQ was anecdotal, which was absurd.* Competent physicians had observed its effectiveness in caring directly for patients by that point. The media’s wholesale campaign against the drug was insane. At the time, I wrote that the president has science on his side in having optimism about HCQ. In addition to the 2005 study on chloroquine, the mechanism of how the treatment, which included zinc, should work was pretty straightforward:*


> It [zinc] inhibits the replication of many types of viruses by interfering with RNA transcription. If you have ever taken Zicam for a cold over the counter, it is because we know it interferes with both the rhinoviruses and coronaviruses that cause the common cold. The NIH has also known since 2010 that it killed the SARS, another coronavirus virus, in a test tube. The COVID 19 coronavirus must also transcribe, or replicate, its RNA to survive. It’s this process the current protocol is meant to disrupt.
> In layman’s terms, chloroquine or hydroxycholorquine holds the door to your cells open and carries zinc across the threshold. Once inside, if an RNA virus is present, zinc interferes with it making photocopies of itself and taking over the cell processes. This reduces the overall viral load inside the patient giving their own immune system time to mount a response to kill the virus.


*The campaign against HCQ did not diminish, despite the simple pharmacology that applies to all RNA viruses. Instead, the media touted a horribly constructed study using lethal doses in severely ill patients as evidence against the drug. Then, an utterly made-up study was published in Lancet, which resulted in the cancelation of trials for the drug globally. Even when the fictitious research submitted by Surgisphere was retracted, the medication was dropped and denounced by the media.*


----------



## GURPS

*The Number of Small Businesses Destroyed by COVID Lockdowns Will ASTOUND You*



COVID shutdowns championed by U.S. governors and D.C. bureaucrats are responsible for destroying nearly 40% of small businesses since the virus was unleashed on the world—and we know now that it was for little to no damned good reason. A study by the Proceedings of the National Academies of Sciences revealed recently that shutdown orders made little to no difference in COVID’s impact. From the abstract of the study:




> “Previous studies have claimed that shelter-in-place orders saved thousands of lives, but we reassess these analyses and show that they are not reliable. *We find that shelter-in-place orders had no detectable health benefits, only modest effects on behavior, and small but adverse effects on the economy.* To be clear, our study should not be interpreted as evidence that social distancing behaviors are not effective. Many people had already changed their behaviors before the introduction of shelter-in-place orders, and shelter-in-place orders appear to have been ineffective precisely because they did not meaningfully alter social distancing behavior.” [Emphasis added]



And it should have been evident for those caring to look.

While bureaucrats gave Walmart, Costco, Lowe’s, and other big-box stores “essential” status, allowing them to stay open during the COVID pandemic, 38.9% of America’s small businesses, the providers of most of the country’s jobs, were forced to close based on fear, hackneyed social-distancing rules, early ignorance about transmission, and an insatiable desire by governors to micromanage the affairs of men.


----------



## GURPS

*Don Jr. Says Dr. Fauci Is Not the Only One with Blood on His Hands from COVID-19*


Donald Trump Jr., former President Trump's son, said during his interview on "The Truth with Lisa Boothe" podcast that Dr. Anthony Fauci is not the only one who is responsible for making the COVID-19 pandemic worse than it needed to be.

"So the media dismissed hydroxychloroquine, there's a study that just turned out, or that said that it could actually increase survival rates by 200%. That was dismissed outright, just because your dad was saying that it could potentially be something that would be beneficial to folks," Boothe said. "Look at all the time we lost, valuable time... all the evidence is probably destroyed by China at this point, because your dad had said it might come, it might've come from the lab in Wuhan."

Boothe said the media's role in dismissing certain theories about COVID-19 or potential treatments can be lost in the conversation about what happened in 2020.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Recently Departed Biden COVID-19 Adviser Suggests Americans Didn’t ‘Sacrifice’ Enough To Stop Pandemic Early*


Slavitt blamed politics for some of the mistakes that were made but conceded that the pandemic would have hit the U.S. “no matter what.”

“But I also think we all need to look at one another and ask ourselves, ‘what do we need to do better next time?'” Slavitt continued. “And in many respects, being able to sacrifice a little bit for one another to get through this and to save more lives is going to be it’s going to be essential. And that’s something that I think we could all have done a little bit better on.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Another Round of COVID Treatment Censorship Should Raise Red Flags - Coincidence or Corruption?*

So the FDA hasn’t seen any data, the NIH is falling far short of reviewing most of the available data, and Merck felt a need to say something about a drug that went off patent years ago.

*Well, the FDA has some rules about when they can issue an EUA during a public health emergency. One of them is that there is no adequate, approved, and available product for treating the illness. Fully approved repurposed drugs such as ivermectin could prevent a new drug from obtaining a EUA. Surprise, Merck has a $1.2 billion deal with the government for molunaprivir. It is in phase 3 trials for use in outpatients with COVID-19. From STAT News in April 2021:*



> [Roy Baynes, the chief medical officer at Merck Research Laboratories] said that a 302-patient study of molnupiravir in people with Covid-19 who have not been hospitalized has shown signs of benefit for the drug. The percentage of patients who were hospitalized or died in the treatment groups was lower than in the placebo group, but Merck said “the number of events reported are not sufficient to provide a meaningful measure of clinical effect.” Baynes said the medicine showed “a very clear antiviral effect.” Actual data will be presented at a medical meeting.



So, onto phase 3 with a 302 patient study while a safe and effective repurposed medication is showing a signal of benefit in dozens of studies. As an aside, HCQ could have interfered with the EUA for remdesivir if it had proven effective in late-stage COVID-19. A recent study shows it could be. You may recall HCQ did not get destroyed until after President Trump mentioned it in a press conference on April 5, 2020.

However, if you go back and listen he said he was hopeful about two treatments: HCQ and remdesivir. The one with decades of safety data, approved in pregnant women and effective in vitro against SARS was treated like it was as poisonous as the fish tank cleaner. Meanwhile, remdesivir was given an emergency use authorization (EUA) after one study that changed the outcome criteria while the trial was in progress. It also cost over $3,000 per treatment and could only be given in the hospital.


----------



## GURPS

*Jon Stewart SHOCKS Colbert After Insisting COVID Leaked From A Lab In Wuhan, Leftists Are OUTRAGED*


----------



## GURPS

*What Dr. Birx Allegedly Hinted About Trump and COVID Is Why the Experts No Longer Have Credibility*

Did Dr. Deborah Birx say she wanted Trump to lose the 2020 election? That’s what’s heavily insinuated in Andy Slavitt’s upcoming book. Slavitt was on Joe Biden’s COVID council but resigned last week. It’s just part of Birx’s airing of alleged dirty laundry since she left Donald Trump’s COVID task force last December. She then decided to spill what she thought went wrong under the Trump administration regarding how they handled COVID. If this pans out, she’s no better than Fauci. Okay, maybe she’s slightly better as Fauci is an attention whore—but it circles back to why the expert community’s credibility has been torched (via The Hill):




> CNN reports that Andy Slavitt, one of President Biden's top COVID-19 advisers who stepped down this week, wrote in his new book "Preventable" that Birx spoke to him after briefing officials in Minnesota last summer.
> "I wanted to get a sense for whether, in the event of a strained transition of government, she would help give Biden and his team the best chance to be effective," Slavitt wrote of Birx and their meeting, CNN reported.
> "She looked me in the eye and said, 'I hope the election turns out a certain way,'" Slavitt wrote in the book, according to CNN. "I had the most important information I needed," he added, according to the outlet.
> The interaction reportedly took place last August when Slavitt met with Birx, who worked on the coronavirus task force under Trump, after being invited to attend the briefing.
> Slavitt noted that Birx was "completely silenced" by the Trump administration, and that she seemed  "downright scared."
> Birx did not immediately respond to CNN's request for comment.


----------



## Hijinx

How many people died alone, perhaps thinking they were abandoned when their relatives or spouses could not get to their bedside?
Older people in Nursing Homes, and even younger people who died from various diseases and illness's. There was really no excuse for it except hospital personnel did not want to be bothered with suiting them up in PPP gear. If the nurses left home came to work and worked with these patients in their protective gear there was no reason a family member could not visit their loved one.  A man called  the ambulance dying with cancer and asked to be transported home to die so he could see his family. That is pretty sad. Even hospice did not allow visits from family.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> *How many people died alone, perhaps thinking they were abandoned when their relatives or spouses could not get to their bedside?*
> Older people in Nursing Homes, and even younger people who died from various diseases and illness's. There was really no excuse for it except hospital personnel did not want to be bothered with suiting them up in PPP gear. If the nurses left home came to work and worked with these patients in their protective gear there was no reason a family member could not visit their loved one.  A man called  the ambulance dying with cancer and asked to be transported home to die so he could see his family. That is pretty sad. Even hospice did not allow visits from family.


Too many.


----------



## GURPS

*Former CDC Director Reveals Thoughts On Pandemic’s Origins After Viewing Classified Intelligence*



Former CDC Director Robert Redfield told Fox News during a Monday interview that after viewing classified information related to the origins of the pandemic, he believes COVID-19 came from the Wuhan Institute of Virology.

Redfield began the interview by dispelling the notion that SARS-CoV-2 was a “SARS-like” virus and said that the public health response was wrong because officials assumed that it was going to be like SARS.

When asked if he thought that the coronavirus came from a lab, Redfield said, “Well, my professional opinion, as a virologist, is that’s the hypothesis that I support.”

“I had a very high-security clearance to work with the State Department and the national security group, including the secretary, Pompeo, where we reviewed material together to try to understand, help him understand what it meant scientifically,” he said. “I don’t know if he also asked Dr. Fauci to do the same. But I would say I had probably the highest clearance within the agencies within the Department of Health and Human Services, and therefore was privy to a lot of information, some of which now has been declassified.”


----------



## GURPS

*What NBC News Did with Their Story on COVID Delta Variant Is a Classic Burying the Lede Exercise*



The Delta variant is here. Flee for your lives! Except don’t. Variants of COVID were always going to be an inevitability. It’s the liberal media who treat them like invincible pathogens. No, even worse—breaking news. They weaponized it to keep the population scared and pro-lockdown, and then the vaccines rolled out. Cases dropped. The death toll dropped. States are reopening. The mask mandate is gone. The Fourth of July festivities are back this summer in Washington DC. The pandemic is over, but the media is still trying to shove hardcore COVID panic porn down our throats. I don’t consent to that, neither should you. In fact, NBC News’ piece about the Delta variant is undercut in less than seven paragraphs [emphasis mine]:




> The so-called delta variant of the coronavirus now accounts for nearly 10 percent of new cases in the United States, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Tuesday.
> The agency on Monday declared the variant, which was first detected in India, a "variant of concern," a designation given when there is increased evidence of factors such as transmissibility or severity or reduced effectiveness of vaccines or treatments.
> The change in classification "is based on mounting evidence that the Delta variant spreads more easily and causes more severe cases when compared to other variants, including B.1.1.7 (Alpha)," the CDC said in a statement to NBC News. The alpha variant was first detected in the United Kingdom, and in April, it became the dominant strain in the U.S.
> Data for the two-week period ending June 5 predicts that the delta variant accounts for 9.9 percent of cases in the U.S., the CDC said. For the two-week period ending May 22, that figure was 2.7 percent.
> Experts who track viral activity weren't surprised by the increase in the proportion of delta cases in the U.S.
> "Because [delta] has an advantage in terms of transmissibility, it takes over," said Dr. Wafaa El-Sadr, director of ICAP at Columbia University and professor of epidemiology and medicine at Columbia Mailman School of Public Health in New York City. "It's just a matter of time."
> *The vaccines available in the U.S. are effective against the delta variant*, as well as other circulating variants. Two doses are required for the Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech vaccines, while the Johnson & Johnson vaccine requires just one.


----------



## GURPS

*Scientist Backing Probe Into Wuhan Lab: We Waited Because We Didn’t Want ‘To Be Associated With Trump’*

The report noted that numerous experts in the field have said that little-to-no evidence has emerged over the last year or so and that the only thing that has changed is the “context and circumstances” around the debate of the pandemic’s origins.

The report continued:


_Chan said there had been trepidation among some scientists about publicly discussing the lab leak hypothesis for fear that their words could be misconstrued or used to support racist rhetoric about how the coronavirus emerged. Trump fueled accusations that the Wuhan Institute of Virology, a research lab in the city where the first Covid-19 cases were reported, was connected to the outbreak…_


“At the time, it was scarier to be associated with Trump and to become a tool for racists, so people didn’t want to publicly call for an investigation into lab origins,” Chan claimed in the interview.



what a bunch of weak **** suckers ... oh no we cannot admit the truth #BecasueOrangeManBad

Scientists as well as the Press are culpable in the deaths of millions for being a bunch of scared little bitches or or pushing the Criticism of China is racist Narrative ... the lot of them should be put up against a wall


----------



## GURPS

*New Report Shows How Lockdowns Destroyed The Middle Class*


Data from Harvard University, Brown University, and the Gates Foundation show dramatically different job market recovery for “high wage,” “middle-wage,” and “low wage” workers.  

Between January 2020 and March 2021, Americans earning above $60,000 observed a 2.4% overall increase in employment. Meanwhile, workers earning below $60,000 and workers earning below $27,000 saw 4.5% and 23.6% decreases, respectively.

While Americans in the “Professional & Business Services” sector saw a 0.5% decrease in employment, the “Retail & Transportation,” “Education & Health Services,” and “Leisure & Hospitality” witnessed dips of 3.5%, 6.4%, and 20.7%.


----------



## GURPS

*Scientist Waited to Legitimize Lab-Leak Theory Out of Fear She Would Be '‘Associated with Trump’*


Emails acquired by the watchdog group Right to Know also indicated that Daszak attempted to obscure his role in whipping support for the statement among fellow scientists, six of whom later became members of the WHO investigative team which dismissed the lab-leak theory as “extremely unlikely.”

Gilles Demaneuf, a New Zealand–based data scientist who objected in a February letter to Daszak’s lack of intellectual honesty and transparency, was one of the first scientists to speak out against the silencing of dissent and articulate what a real investigation into COVID’s origins might entail. Demaneuf was disturbed by Daszak’s failure to disclose his conflict of interest and the way he appointed himself chief representative of the independent investigative team, painting a false picture of unanimous consensus among them, and he vocalized it.

“He had a conflict of interest and then he acted on this conflict of interest,” Demaneuf told National Review in reference to Daszak. “This is someone with a conflict of interest acting in a very specific way, which is basically to shut down a line of investigation.”

Demaneuf joined senior Atlantic Institute fellow and WHO adviser Jamie Metzel and 24 fellow scientists in writing their own letter calling for a thorough investigation of the lab-leak theory.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Former Trump Official Slices Fauci Apart Over Hydroxychloroquine Fiasco*


Donald Trump scored a major win over the liberal media. It’s a moral victory as he’s no longer president, but he can add another notch to the handle of the club that has beaten the media establishment bloody for years. Its face must be a bloody crater by this point. Hydroxychloroquine has finally been proven as an effective treatment for COVID. Russian collusion was a hoax. The Russian bounty story in Afghanistan was another whopper. Lafayette Square was not cleared for a photo op. And Hunter Biden’s laptop is real. 

The hydroxychloroquine one is significant since it was weaponized heavily against the Trump administration. The president was trying to save lives and all the media did was attack him. It’s why they’re the opposition press. And Dr. Anthony Fauci’s refusal to endorse the treatment caused thousands of unnecessary deaths. That’s the allegation that Peter Navarro, Trump’s director for now-defunct Office of Trade and Manufacturing Policy, said he had around 60 million tablets of this stuff that could have been used to treat some 5-6 million patients. Fauci refused to budge. Navarro did not hold back, calling Fauci an “SOB,” saying that he kept to his line that hydroxychloroquine’s effectiveness was based on anecdotal evidence. Not true. Navarro slapped scores of studies noting its effectiveness.


----------



## GURPS

*Following the Scientists Who Were Destroying America Just to Spite Trump*


Scientists are supposed to follow the scientific method, observing natural phenomena, collecting data, forming a hypothesis to explain these observations, then refining the hypotheses as new data emerges. Instead, with both climate science and COVID the process has been reversed, ignoring or jiggering the data to conform with a predetermined hypothesis, rejecting new or contrary data simply because scientists did not like or approve of the source of the contrary data.

[clip]

As Forest Gump would say, “just like that,” scientists are now curious over the lab leak hypothesis, after adamantly denying it for well over a year, and want to investigate further, according to a letter published by 18 scientists. As NBC reported,



> And while public discussion of a potential lab leak has shifted significantly in recent months, as more people pay attention to a theory that was originally promulgated by former President Donald Trump and his followers, the scientific evidence has remained unchanged, according to interviews with five virologists who have experience in microbiology, infectious disease ecology and viral evolution.


Note “the scientific evidence has remained unchanged”. So what did change? The President changed.



> There had been trepidation among some scientists about publicly discussing the lab leak hypothesis for fear that their words could be misconstrued or used to support racist rhetoric about how the coronavirus emerged.
> At the time, it was scarier to be associated with Trump and to become a tool for racists, so people didn't want to publicly call for an investigation into lab origins.



Unbelievable. These scientists ignored science over fear of somehow being associated with Trump or proving him correct. What is the state of scientific thought if following the science can be construed as racist?

What else did scientists ignore or suppress simply to spite Trump and not give him any credit for his insights on the virus and pandemic? With all the fancy degrees after their names, doctors and scientists have boiled down science to something quite simple. If Trump says X is true, the scientific community says X is false, regardless of the science or the implications. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face!

Were the faulty case and death count methodologies fudged to make the pandemic appear worse to hurt Trump’s credibility and reelection prospects? Were the benefits of hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin poo-pooed simply because Trump suggested them as potential therapeutics?

How many people could have avoided hospitalization and death if these inexpensive and safe drugs were made available rather than banned, threatening the medical licenses of physicians daring to prescribe them, and firing or ostracizing those promoting their use? Or deplatforming their websites, as Amazon recently did to America’s Frontline Doctors.




The Press, Progressives, and Scientists are complicit in the deaths of millions because they vilified Trump just because


----------



## GURPS

*Judge In Florida Cruise Line Lawsuit Reminds CDC It Isn’t Congress* 


A Tampa federal judge pushed back on the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s COVID-panic power grab on Friday, granting the state of Florida’s request for a preliminary injunction against the agency in a lawsuit challenging the CDC’s mandate that cruise lines require passengers to be vaccinated.

[clip]

In Friday’s ruling, Merryday ordered that the CDC’s requirements would “persist as only a non-binding ‘consideration,’ ‘recommendation’ or ‘guideline’” beginning July 18. At that point, cruise ships could sail without being forced to meet the CDC’s instructions. Merryday added the CDC could propose new, narrower instructions that were “within CDC’s authority” by July 2.

*He concluded Florida is “highly likely” to win its legal argument that the CDC’s conditional sail orders “exceed the authority [Congress] delegated” through 42 U.S. Code § 264, the statute allowing the CDC to issue regulations to prevent diseases. If such sweeping restrictions are within the authority of that statute, Merryday continued, then the statute itself “likely constitutes an unconstitutional delegation of legislative power to CDC.” In other words, the CDC isn’t Congress and shouldn’t be acting like it.

“The CDC has been wrong all along, and they knew it,” DeSantis said in response to the ruling. “The CDC and the Biden administration concocted a plan to sink the cruise industry, hiding behind bureaucratic delay and lawsuits.” The court order, he added, was a victory “for every state that wants to preserve its rights in the face of unprecedented federal overreach.”*


----------



## GURPS

*China Apologist Peter Daszak Has Some Explaining to Do*



On the menu today: Peter Daszak recuses himself from the COVID-19 Commission established by the medical journal _The Lancet_, after accusations that he hid his conflicts of interest in the past. That’s barely enough, because back in February, he was doing interviews with Chinese-state-run media backing up Beijing’s implausible theory that COVID-19 was imported to Wuhan from Cambodia, Thailand, or Japan. Meanwhile, at home, Democrats run into brick walls of reality, and we wonder why anyone believes Michael Wolff’s tall tales anymore.

*Peter Daszak: Hey, Maybe COVID-19 Started in Cambodia, Thailand, or Japan*

It will probably not surprise you to learn that Peter Daszak, the president of the EcoHealth Alliance, is the favorite American COVID-19 expert of Chinese-state-run media. But it may surprise you to hear that in an interview with the state-run _Global Times _earlier this year, Daszak echoed the supremely implausible claim of the Chinese government that SARS-CoV-2 originated in another country and was somehow imported into Wuhan. “There was a virus from Thailand close to the SARS-CoV-2, and also Japan and Cambodia. Ecohealth Alliance is already starting our work in tracing their origins.”

This week, Daszak recused himself from the COVID-19 Commission established by the medical journal _The Lancet_ — not over his public embrace of China’s implausible blame-shifting theories, but because of complaints he didn’t disclose past conflicts of interest in his contributions to that journal.


----------



## GURPS

*Even creepier COVID tracking: Google silently pushed app to users’ phones [Updated]*







Over the weekend, Google and the state of Massachusetts managed to make creepy COVID tracking apps even creepier by automatically installing them on people's Android phones. Numerous reports on Reddit, Hacker News, and in-app reviews claim that "MassNotify," Massachusetts' COVID tracking app, silently installed on their Android device without user consent.

Google gave the following statement to 9to5Google, and the company does not deny silently installing an app.



> We have been working with the Massachusetts Department of Public Health to allow users to activate the Exposure Notifications System directly from their Android phone settings. This functionality is built into the device settings and is automatically distributed by the Google Play Store, so users don’t have to download a separate app. COVID-19 Exposure Notifications are enabled only if a user proactively turns it on. Users decide whether to enable this functionality and whether to share information through the system to help warn others of possible exposure.


Google's statement doesn't really address the issue of auto-installing an app without asking. The "functionality" of COVID exposure-tracking apps are built into Google Play Services as an API that government apps can use for their tracking initiatives and can be "automatically distributed by the Google Play Store."


----------



## GURPS

*New Study Finds Lockdowns Didn’t Save Any Lives And May Have Killed More People Than Doing Nothing* 


A new study from the Rand Corporation and the University of Southern California titled “The Impact Of The Covid-19 Pandemic And Policy Responses On Excess Mortality,” found that the lockdowns that were mandated in response to the Wuhan virus outbreak didn’t save lives, and even worse, they may have actually resulted in more deaths than would have occurred if shelter-in-place policies had not been mandated. 

The paper, out this month, found that “following the implementation of shelter-in-place policies, excess mortality increases,” noting that “The increase in excess mortality is statistically significant in the immediate weeks following [shelter-in-place] implementation.”

“We failed to find that countries or U.S. states that implemented [shelter-in-place] policies earlier, and in which [shelter-in-place] policies had longer to operate, had lower excess deaths than countries-slash-U.S. states that were slower to implement [shelter-in-place] policies,” the researchers reported. “We also failed to observe differences in excess death trends before and after the implementation of [shelter-in-place] policies based on pre-[shelter-in-place] COVID-19 death rates.”


----------



## HGMilstead

I think this thread needs a few dozen more linked articles (that few if anyone replies to). Can someone please post some more, and quickly?!


----------



## GURPS

The Counter Jumped ..... Did Sapdus Say something


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



HGMilstead said:


> I think this thread needs a few dozen more linked articles (that few if anyone replies to). Can someone please post some more, and quickly?!







What you think.


----------



## GURPS

*The Human and Financial Cost of Ignoring Generic Therapeutics In Favor Of Novel Vaccines*


This is where the conversation turns to cheap, safe, and effective generic drugs. By comparison to the expensive vaccines, which appear to work but also carry unknown long-term effects, one clinical study looked at treating mild cases of Covid with a once-daily regimen of 12mg of Ivermectin for five days. There is also the first generic drug to be touted as a safe prophylactic and treatment, though its name dropping by then-President Trump relegated hydroxychloroquine to medication _non grata_. 

Had the U.S. government opted to negotiate with pharmaceutical companies that could manufacture hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin and offered them as both preventative doses and after-the-fact treatment courses, not only would the financial cost been reduced, but in the abeyance between poo-pooing hydroxychloroquine publicly – though fraudulent Democrats like Senator Amy Klobuchar quietly allowed it to save her husband –  and now tacitly approved its use, untold lives would have been saved. 

Yale epidemiologist Harvey Risch, at times a lone voice in an ocean of medical insanity, suggested last year that as many as 100,000 deaths could have been avoided altogether by adopting cheap generics early in the pandemic, specifically hydroxychloroquine. Subsequent studies, including one published in just the last month, continue to confirm its efficacy. This is to say nothing of the practically non-existent, long-term effects of the generics and the entirely unknown and as-of-yet unknowable long-term effects of mRNA vaccines.

As it stands, the scientific response has been nothing more than political maneuvering. In a recent op-ed in the Wall Street Journal, the aforementioned Risch and Joseph Ladapo (of American Frontline Doctors – the same group that were censored last summer for speaking on the U.S. Capitol steps) correctly observed that the medical establishment served the purposes not of medicine, but that of politics. In its erroneous handlings of Covid-19 responses, public officials tasked with saving Americans achieved just the opposite. Lockdowns, masks, and most certainly patient care, were all known to be inept, and yet each was practiced so as to promulgate fear within, and control over, a witless American populace. They specifically look at the genuine concerns over alleged vaccine side effects and the utter disregard from most medical practitioners.


----------



## HGMilstead

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think.


Then why did you reply?


----------



## Gilligan

HGMilstead said:


> Then why did you reply?


How's the weather in Houston, sport?


----------



## GURPS

*We Must Resist Resurgence Of Lockdown Lunacy Over COVID Delta Variant* 


Los Angeles County health officials reinstated mask recommendations for individuals regardless of vaccination status, despite vaccine efficacy against the new variant, which originated from India.

“The Delta variant is the mildest one we’ve seen so far, and even though it’ll proportionately take up a greater number of cases — and we expect this in the United States — it has a very low mortality, appears to be the most treatable strain that we’ve seen so far,” McCullough explained. “We’re going to keep patients out of the hospital at a very low risk of mortality.”

Dr. Harvey Risch of the Yale School of Public Health said corporate outlets and government officials are “dramatically” overreacting to the new variant.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## stgislander

Cue Larry to put a hold on rescinding the Covid State of Emergency in 3... 2....


----------



## GURPS

*Johns Hopkins Doctor Blasts Delta Variant 'Fearmongering,' Calls More Masking 'Overkill'*







You're gonna hear a lot of fearmongering about the Delta variant, so let me break it down. It is about 40 to 60% more transmissible, but no evidence that it's more deadly. We were told the B117 mutation was more deadly, and the research came in showing that it's not. But because it is more contagious, we're seeing those who are not immune, primarily the young, see more cases. 

We're also testing too many people who already have immunity. That's in violation of the CDC guidelines. Nursing homes, hospitals are testing people already immune with no symptoms, and that's what's driving up some of those case numbers that look like Delta hospitalizations. So, we're not going to see a surge in cases, but we’re probably going to see a surge in PCR tests among those asymptomatic, with colonized Delta strain in their nose, but they are not transmissible and they are not sick from the illness.


----------



## TPD

MSM needs something to try to keep their viewership up.


----------



## Hijinx

I am not too sure I will go back to wearing a mask again.
I believe it was BS to start with and this time if they start that frap again I just may let them lock me up,
It's time the people spoke.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> I am not too sure I will go back to wearing a mask again.
> I believe it was BS to start with and this time if they start that frap again I just may let them lock me up,
> It's time the people spoke.


You won't be in the minority.


----------



## GURPS

Hecker interviewed several of his patients for the piece. One, a urologist from a hospital on the other side of Texas, was airlifted (at his own request) to Dr. Varon. He described how thankful he was to have gone from desperate and dying, with nearly no lung capacity, to healthy. He was clearly quite robust, despite his COVID experience. He says his improvement began “within hours” of starting the protocol.

Dr. Varon clearly states that “there’s no reason for patients to die. We have options, we just have to make those options available.”




Hecker also speaks with Dr. Pierre Kory, who co-authored a peer-reviewed study on Ivermectin with Dr. Varon. He states without equivocation that, if patients receive Ivermectin early in the course of the virus, Ivermectin alone is effective as a treatment. He testified in the Senate about it, too.

[clip]

If you skip to 16:43 in the interview, you get to the crux of the matter. Hecker explains, there, why was this information was omitted from 1639 of the 1640 interviews Varon has given. It’s simple: *“If there was a successful treatment protocol for COVID, by law the emergency use authorization for the vaccines would be disallowed.”

Think about that: To obtain emergency use authorization for the vaccine, there couldn’t be an effective treatment for COVID. This basically means the vaccine would have been delayed by more trials. Or, of course, the rules could have been changed, so that you could treat people effectively and allow the vaccine authorization.*

I’ve questioned this lack of early treatment, and the denial of life-saving drugs, every time I’ve written on this subject. (If you look at my archives on _American Thinker_, there are a good half-dozen articles going back to January about this.) Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine are old drugs, no longer on patent. You can successfully treat people using them, in combination with other vitamins, etc., without breaking the bank.

What’s been taken from all of us is the opportunity to make an informed choice. These few facts would have changed the course of the pandemic. Far fewer people would be dead. Dread wouldn’t hang over us.












						Can you say 'ivermectin' in the USA?
					

Ivory Hecker, an astute and brave local Fox reporter, interviewed Dr. Joseph Varon, despite Fox threatening her job if the unedited interview went live.  It's worth listening to in its entirety, but here's some of what it says....




					www.americanthinker.com
				









ALWAYS FOLLOW THE MONEY


----------



## Hijinx

Trump said a long time ago that other medicines worked and they condemned him for it.

Follow the science my ass. If they had followed the science a lot of people would still be alive.
They followed the money. Lock Faucci up and toss the key in the trash,


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Supports ‘Any Measures’ That Communities Want To Implement To Combat Pandemic*



White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said on Tuesday that the Biden administration supports “any measures” that local communities want to implement to combat the spread of SARS-CoV-2, which comes as the Biden administration failed to meet their goal of having 70% of the country vaccinated by July 4.


----------



## Grumpy

Beware, the Vaccination Strike Force is coming to a town near you!!


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Beware, the Vaccination Strike Force is coming to a town near you!!


Saw that on the news this morning. "Door to Door!"  


"Ver are your shot papers, Heir Mueller?"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...



Sadly that is the direction we are going, and at warp speed.


----------



## GURPS

*Michigan’s Auditor General Looking Into Data Accuracy Regarding Coronavirus Nursing Home Deaths: Report*


“We received your June 10, 2021, request to provide a comprehensive study of reported and unreported deaths in long-term care facilities in Michigan. I am writing to notify you we intend to act upon your request,” Ringler wrote. “We will be working with various departments’ databases to address your concerns, which will impact the timing of our work. A preliminary estimate of our completion is late-September to mid-October. We plan to report the results to you in a question and answer format; therefore, please contact us if you have additional questions.”

The letter came in response to Johnson requesting in a letter that a “comprehensive study of reported and unreported deaths in long-term care facilities” be completed after questions arose about the accuracy of the data.

The letter added:

_In our recent House Oversight Committee hearing, Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS) Director Hertel admitted that because not all types of facilities are required to report deaths, not all have done so. The number of long-term care facility deaths is likely higher than what is being reported.

Additionally, not all long-term care facilities are required to report their deaths to the state. This includes homes for the aged and adult foster care facilities as well as smaller (12 or less residents) facilities. As we emerge from the pandemic, it is crucial we have accurate data so we can properly assess the effectiveness of our COVID-19 response and be better prepared for future pandemics._


----------



## Hijinx

I am working on a fiber glass boat and doing some sanding. I tried wearing one of the masks Biden and his boys want us to wear and it was terrible, I was breathing fiber glass particles. I went and got myself a respirator.
Now this fiber glass particulate is about 1,000 times the size of the Corona Virus and the mask doesn't stop it.
So why would any fools think it would stop the virus. 
Hell, It wouldn't even slow it down.


----------



## GURPS

*Australian COVID Tyranny is Nuts*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin: We’re ‘Flagging Problematic Posts’ For Social Media Platforms, Tracking Vaccine ‘Misinformation’*


“This is a big issue of misinformation, specifically on the pandemic. In terms of actions, Alex, that we have taken or we’re working to take I should say from the federal government, we’ve increased disinformation research and tracking within the Surgeon General’s office,” Psaki said.

“We’re flagging problematic posts for Facebook that spread disinformation. We’re working with doctors and medical professionals to connect to connected medical experts … who are popular with their audiences with accurate information and boost trusted content. So we’re helping get trusted content out there.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Surgeon General Calls On Big Tech To Impose ‘Consequences’ For Violating ‘Platform Policies,’ ‘Proactively’ Provide Info From ‘Credible Sources’ To Fight ‘Health Misinformation’*


The full list of “suggestions” are as follows:


*Assess the benefits and harms of products and platforms and take responsibility for addressing the harms.* In particular, make meaningful long-term investments to address misinformation, including product changes. Redesign recommendation algorithms to avoid amplifying misinformation, build in “frictions”— such as suggestions and warnings—to reduce the sharing of misinformation, and make it easier for users to report misinformation. 
*Give researchers access to useful data to properly analyze the spread and impact of misinformation.* Researchers need data on what people see and hear, not just what they engage with, and what content is moderated (e.g., labeled, removed, downranked), including data on automated accounts that spread misinformation. To protect user privacy, data can be anonymized and provided with user consent.
*Strengthen the monitoring of misinformation.* Platforms should increase staffing of multilingual content moderation teams and improve the effectiveness of machine learning algorithms in languages other than English since non-English-language misinformation continues to proliferate. Platforms should also address misinformation in live streams, which are more difficult to moderate due to their temporary nature and use of audio and video. 
*Prioritize early detection of misinformation “super-spreaders” and repeat offenders. *Impose clear consequences for accounts that repeatedly violate platform policies.
*Evaluate the effectiveness of internal policies and practices in addressing misinformation and be transparent with findings.* Publish standardized measures of how often users are exposed to misinformation and through what channels, what kinds of misinformation are most prevalent, and what share of misinformation is addressed in a timely manner. Communicate why certain content is flagged, removed, downranked, or left alone. Work to understand potential unintended consequences of content moderation, such as migration of users to less-moderated platforms.
*Proactively address information deficits.* An information deficit occurs when there is high public interest in a topic but limited quality information available. Provide information from trusted and credible sources to prevent misconceptions from taking hold.
*Amplify communications from trusted messengers and subject matter experts.* For example, work with health and medical professionals to reach target audiences. Direct users to a broader range of credible sources, including community organizations. It can be particularly helpful to connect people to local trusted leaders who provide accurate information.
*Prioritize protecting health professionals, journalists, and others from online harassment,* including harassment resulting from people believing in misinformation.


----------



## TPD

Just read this on NPR about the surgeon generals comments on covid misinformation.  Our government is doing all they can to stop the flow of any information they don't like.  

This was the part that caught my eye:


> In some cases, he says, the simplest way to stop the spread is to not share something questionable you read online: "If you're not sure, not sharing is often the prudent thing to do."



Who is the judge of questionable?  How do problems get solved if all the information is not presented - right or wrong?  This man is insane, like the rest of the libtards.









						The U.S. Surgeon General Is Calling COVID-19 Misinformation An 'Urgent Threat'
					

The nation's top doctor, Vivek Murthy, says misinformation  will keep sowing mistrust and endangering lives unless all Americans do their part to fight it.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> Who is the judge of questionable?




Progressives of course.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Australian COVID Tyranny is Nuts*



And we thought we had it bad - Australia has been crazy over this whole plandemic with their lockdowns and tyranny.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> Just read this on NPR about the surgeon generals comments on covid misinformation.  Our government is doing all they can to stop the flow of any information they don't like.
> 
> This was the part that caught my eye:
> 
> 
> Who is the judge of questionable?  How do problems get solved if all the information is not presented - right or wrong?  This man is insane, like the rest of the libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Surgeon General Is Calling COVID-19 Misinformation An 'Urgent Threat'
> 
> 
> The nation's top doctor, Vivek Murthy, says misinformation  will keep sowing mistrust and endangering lives unless all Americans do their part to fight it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


I don't like your posts and it would be prudent for you to stop posting.


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> I don't like your posts and it would be prudent for you to stop posting.


 And there you have it folks - my posts have been deemed questionable so I will be banned from posting any further until I come in line.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> And there you have it folks - my posts have been deemed questionable so I will be banned from posting any further until I come in line.


Oh, not questionable.... I just don't like them.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Biden Admin: We’re ‘Flagging Problematic Posts’ For Social Media Platforms, Tracking Vaccine ‘Misinformation’*
> 
> 
> “This is a big issue of misinformation, specifically on the pandemic. In terms of actions, Alex, that we have taken or we’re working to take I should say from the federal government, we’ve increased disinformation research and tracking within the Surgeon General’s office,” Psaki said.
> 
> “We’re flagging problematic posts for Facebook that spread disinformation. We’re working with doctors and medical professionals to connect to connected medical experts … who are popular with their audiences with accurate information and boost trusted content. So we’re helping get trusted content out there.”



Can't we just start calling it the Ministry of Truth? Or, The Office of Official Propaganda?


----------



## Kyle

*"Ministry of Truth"


 *


----------



## stgislander

Time to dust off Woodrow Wilson's Committee on Public Information.


----------



## GURPS

*'They Should Be Fired': Scientist Says Washington State COVID Test Info That Prompted Lockdowns Is 'Garbage Data'*


The more he discovered about the test result data the angrier he became. “The more I dig, the more upset I get,” he said. “It’s troubling that there’s people out there that aren’t as lucky as I am with my family.”

“Never in my professional career [have I seen] this level of vagueness and corrupted data,” Knopik added. “It wouldn’t be stood for in private business or in a doctoral study. This is just amazing to me. The level of impactful decisions made on just garbage data – that’s what I’m calling it, garbage data – I’ve never seen anything like this.”

Knopik told Seattle radio host Todd Herman (full disclosure: this writer fills in for Todd on KTTH radio) that he’s now confirmed that the COVID testing data are useless and yet have been used to lock down the state.

Knopik talked to DOH officials and discovered that the state uses three different polymerase chain reaction (PCR) tests to determine if someone has COVID. He was given data on two of the tests and found that the cycle threshold (Ct) on one was 37 and the other was 39.


----------



## GURPS

*OMG, WE’RE ALL GONNA DIIIIIE! Vox’s desperate attempt to deliver on the COVID panic-porn just doesn’t really ADD UP*





_sigh_

Sounds scary right? MILLIONS are vulnerable.

And a jetliner is A BIG PLANE.

But …



> 850 people fit on a jetliner.
> 3700 people die in a car accident, every day.
> 2400 people die of heart disease, every day.
> 1700 people die of cancer, every day.
> There are 330 million Americans.


Look, we’re not belittling these deaths but the fear-mongering and constant panic-porn with COVID need to stop. We have always been mortal and we always will be.


----------



## TPD

Gurps you are posting misinformation and I'm from the government - I'm here to delete your posts.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> Gurps you are posting misinformation and I'm from the government - I'm here to delete your posts.


Wouldn't it be easier to just delete Gurps?


----------



## GURPS

*Psaki Desperately Tries Spinning Comments About Administration Flagging COVID 'Misinformation' for Facebook*





For those intrigued by Justice Clarence Thomas’s musing about social media platforms being akin to modern common carriers, Psaki’s rambling is a gift. The entire spectacle of the last two days — rolling out the force of government over scientific inquiry and debate — is destined to backfire in more ways than just the potential legal fallout.

The administration bases the calls for censorship of dissenting points of view on the belief that it will reduce vaccine hesitancy. According to the CDC’s data, black Americans have the lowest vaccination rates. There are historical reasons for this, related to government programs where participants could not give informed consent because the government hid the purpose–like the Tuskegee experiment. On what planet do Psaki and team Biden believe hiding information contrary to their preferred narrative will make this population more willing to get vaccinated? Or anyone else who is currently nervous about the vaccine?

We have all watched Dr. Anthony Fauci flip-flop in public on any number of issues. The release of his emails did not help his credibility. The CDC’s “to mask or not to mask” drama earlier this summer was a study in absurdity. The lab-leak theory is back on the table amid what looks like a coordinated cover-up. History is also available for anyone who cares to look. Fauci’s record on HIV does not inspire confidence, and the health bureaucracy has made mistakes with deadly consequences many times in history .


----------



## GURPS

*Facebook Excoriates the White House For Accusations the Platform is 'Killing People'*




Now the social network is fighting back and reminding the White House of the work Facebook has done to distribute information they deem credible. 

"We will not be distracted by accusations which aren't supported by the facts. The fact is that more than 2 billion people have viewed authoritative information about COVID-19 and vaccines on Facebook, which is more than any other place on the internet. More than 3.3 million Americans have also used our vaccine finder tool to find out where and how to get a vaccine. The facts show that Facebook is helping save lives. Period," a Facebook spokesperson released in a statement.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GURPS said:


> *OMG, WE’RE ALL GONNA DIIIIIE! Vox’s desperate attempt to deliver on the COVID panic-porn just doesn’t really ADD UP*
> And a jetliner is A BIG PLANE.


I'd really like to see that 850-passenger jetliner they refer to.


----------



## GURPS

*It's Not Just LA: Counties Going Backwards on Mask Mandates and Guidelines*


It was just last night that Matt reported Los Angeles County is reinstating a mask mandate indoors, regardless of vaccination status. A day later and Clark County--which includes Las Vegas--is now advising everyone to wear a mask indoors, even if you're vaccinated. 


The reason is all of this fear-mongering over the new Delta variant, the dominant variant in the United States.

And while it is spreading, it's spreading against the unvaccinated. If you're vaccinated then you are protected, and, as of right now, you don't need a booster shot. Thus, you don't need to wear a mask. 

This is not rocket science.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Surgeon General Doubles Down On Facebook Claims: Social Media ‘Aiding And Abetting’ Misinformation Spread*


“It’s not enough,” Murthy said of Facebook’s efforts to combat vaccine misinformation on its platform. “We are still, despite some of the actions that they have taken, seeing significant spread of misinformation.”

“There have been some positive steps taken by these technology companies. Some of them have worked to try to promote accurate sources like the CDC and other medical sources,” Murthy told Fox News Sunday, “but what I’ve also said to them, publicly and privately, is that it’s not enough. We are still seeing a proliferation of misinformation online.”

“And we know that health misinformation harms people’s health, it costs them their lives”, he continued, “and the platforms have to recognize that they’ve played a major role in the increase, speed, and scale with which misinformation is spreading.”

“And we know that health misinformation harms people’s health, it costs them their lives…and the platforms have to recognize that they’ve played a major role in the increase, speed, and scale with which misinformation is spreading,” Murthy concluded.


----------



## GURPS

*Quick: Read This Study on Recovered Immunity Before It Gets Retracted*


This is not the first study to suggest this. A Cleveland Clinic study evaluated COVID-19 infections in 52,238 employees and found:



> Specifically, of all infections during the study period, 99.3% occurred in participants who were not infected previously and remained unvaccinated. In contrast, only 0.7% of infections occurred in participants who were not previously infected but were currently vaccinated.
> Importantly, not a single incidence of SARS-CoV-2 infection was observed in previously infected participants with or without vaccination.
> With further statistical analysis, it was observed that the COVID-19 vaccination significantly reduced the risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection in previously uninfected participants but not in previously infected participants.



That study was posted on June 5 and remains in preprint. The Emory study, funded partially by the NIH, was published in Cell Reports Medicine on July 14 and appears to be peer-reviewed. It measures specific immune responses in 254 patients for more than eight months following a mild-to-moderate infection with COVID-19. The article states:



> In following the patients for months, researchers got a more nuanced view of how the immune system responds to COVID-19 infection. The picture that emerges indicates that the body’s defense shield not only produces an array of neutralizing antibodies but activates certain T and B cells to establish immune memory, offering more sustained defenses against reinfection.
> “We saw that antibody responses, especially IgG antibodies, were not only durable in the vast majority of patients but decayed at a slower rate than previously estimated, which suggests that patients are generating longer-lived plasma cells that can neutralize the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein.”



The researchers believe they have a framework to define and predict long-term immunity and will continue to follow the cohort for the next several years. We know that those who suffered from a close cousin of COVID-19, the virus that caused SARS, demonstrated T-cell reactivity 17 years after being infected. SARS CoV-1 uses the same receptor on human cells as COVID-19 and is 90% similar. It is logical to assume that the human immune system will respond similarly.


----------



## GURPS

*YouTube Removes Video on Parental Rights, Claiming Vaccine 'Misinformation'*


“Big tech is teaming up with big government to crack down on speech that they dislike. I am deeply troubled by the cabal that is being formed between big tech and big government,” Perkins said in a statement on Thursday. “Big tech has shown itself hostile to conservative views, but now tech giants like YouTube are allowing social media to be weaponized by the Left to eliminate all counter views. This is indeed chilling.”

“While YouTube claims the interview with Mary Holland contained medical misinformation, there was no discussion whatsoever of medical advice,” Perkins argued. “The substance of the interview was focused on parental rights, consent, and notification. These days, apparently anything is a target if it remotely mentions a vaccine and doesn’t carry the registered trademark of the CDC. There are no open discussions allowed if Biden administration talking points are not followed.”

FRC published a transcript of the interview and shared the interview on Rumble, YouTube’s competitor. Perkins began the segment by announcing that the Parental Rights Foundation and Children’s Health Defense had filed a lawsuit against Washington, D.C., arguing that the D.C. Minor Consent for Vaccinations Amendment of 2020 is unconstitutional. The amendment allows minors between the ages of 11 and 18 to obtain vaccinations without parental knowledge or consent, if the health care provider believes the minor is capable of meeting the informed consent standard.

Holland described the law as “very dangerous,” arguing that “parents won’t know what vaccines their children get.” She warned about the “active concealment required by this law that the parents who filed a religious exemption will not know that their children got vaccines.”


----------



## GURPS

*The CDC's Withdrawal of EUA for the RT-PCR Tests Does Not Mean the Test Failed Review*



The CDC announced on July 21 that it would withdraw its request to the FDA for emergency use authorization (EUA) for the RT-PCR test. Many on social media are saying that the CDC is withdrawing the tests because they are inaccurate and asserting that this is proof of a “casedemic.” The notice is actually asking providers to transition to a test that returns results for COVID-19, influenza A, and influenza B (emphasis added):



> In preparation for this change, CDC recommends clinical laboratories and testing sites that have been using the CDC 2019-nCoV RT-PCR assay select and begin their transition to another FDA-authorized COVID-19 test. CDC encourages laboratories to *consider adoption of a multiplexed method that can facilitate detection and differentiation of SARS-CoV-2 and influenza viruses.* Such assays can facilitate continued testing for both influenza and SARS-CoV-2 and can save both time and resources as we head into influenza season. Laboratories and testing sites should validate and verify their selected assay within their facility before beginning clinical testing.


The CDC’s multiplexed testing is still an RT-PCR test:



> The CDC Influenza SARS-CoV-2 (Flu SC2) Multiplex Assay is a real-time reverse-transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) test that detects and differentiates RNA from SARS-CoV-2, influenza A virus, and influenza B virus in upper or lower respiratory specimens. The assay provides a sensitive, nucleic-acid-based diagnostic tool for evaluation of specimens from patients in the acute phase of infection.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



			Australia Prime Minister Said That If You Die From The Vaccine, It’s Your Fault – Investment Watch


----------



## GURPS

*California Governor Gavin Newsom Compares Unvaccinated People To ‘Drunk Drivers’*


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *California Governor Gavin Newsom Compares Unvaccinated People To ‘Drunk Drivers’*



Yeah and we are not requiring a breathalyzer Interlock system on every car to prove you are not drunk before driving. Yet.


----------



## GURPS

*California Mandates Vaccine Or Testing For State Employees, Health Care Workers*


In health care settings, workers who do not get the vaccine will need to get tested at least weekly for COVID-19 and must wear the correct personal protective equipment (PPE). “This requirement also applies to high-risk congregate settings like adult and senior residential facilities, homeless shelters and jails. These steps will help protect vulnerable patients and residents,” the release said. 

“We are now dealing with a pandemic of the unvaccinated, and it’s going to take renewed efforts to protect Californians from the dangerous Delta variant,” said Newsom. “As the state’s largest employer, we are leading by example and requiring all state and health care workers to show proof of vaccination or be tested regularly, and we are encouraging local governments and businesses to do the same. Vaccines are safe – they protect our family, those who truly can’t get vaccinated, our children and our economy. Vaccines are the way we end this pandemic.”

The release stated that “more than 44 million doses administered and 75 percent of the eligible population” in the state have gotten at least one dose of the vaccine. It pointed out that those who are being admitted to the intensive care unit (ICU) in hospitals and dying from the virus are those who did not get vaccinated. It also said that the jump in these situations is much due to the Delta variant of the virus.


----------



## GURPS

*'I Just Left the ER' COVID Fearmongering Goes Viral on Twitter. Where Are the Fact-Checkers?*







They couldn’t all have “just come from the ER” could they?

No one in the mainstream media appeared to ask that question. Lots of people had “just left the ER” all over the Twitterverse peddling the same message and the media lapped it up.

Yahoo News ran with the story of the “ER doctor” who pushed what could have been the initial talking points. The story then devolved into a screed against Governor Ron DeSantis.



> Earlier this week Florida Governor Ron DeSantis, a Trump ally who proudly resisted lockdown efforts during the early stages of the pandemic, encouraged his residents to take the vaccine.
> Despite this, Mr DeSantis has continued to oppose virus mitigation efforts, stating there will be no new lockdowns in Florida. Earlier in the year he used his executive powers to end all emergency and locally enacted coronavirus mandates restricting business.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Says 'Breakthrough' COVID Infections Are Virtually Non-Existent*



More than 156 million Americans have been fully vaccinated. The CDC estimates that there have been approximately 153,000 infections among vaccinated individuals — about 0.098 percent. This number comes from an unpublished internal CDC document obtained by ABC News.

“The risk to fully vaccinated people is dramatically less than that to unvaccinated individuals. The occurrence of breakthrough cases is expected and, at this point, is not at a level that should raise any concerns about the performance of the currently available vaccines,” said Matthew Ferrari, director of the Center for Infectious Disease Dynamics at Pennsylvania State University.



> Coronavirus cases are now at their highest point since early May, according to CDC data, with the U.S. average nearly quadrupling since June to 47,000 new cases a day, largely driven by the highly infectious delta variant, which now accounts for more than 83% of new cases nationwide.
> Virus-related hospitalizations have also increased, with more than 27,000 patients hospitalized around the country, though that number is still significantly lower than in January, when over 125,000 patients were receiving care at one time.


The media hype suggests that it’s still not safe even if you’re fully vaccinated. This_ New York Times_ article — despite giving the obligatory nod to the rarity of breakthrough infections — still tries to gin up panic about the virus.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC’s Renewal of Mask Guidance Will Be Used to Push for Vaccine Passports and Mandates*


_Politico_’s writeup of the news includes a noteworthy quote from Leena Wen, the former head of Planned Parenthood:



> “I’m glad the CDC headed the overwhelming consensus of public health officials across the country,” said Leana Wen, a doctor at Georgetown University. “I wish that they went further and finally called for a system of proof for vaccination otherwise the vaccinated are being punished for the actions of the unvaccinated.”


*The argument at this point is clear. Communicate that everybody will now be forced back to wearing masks indoors because of irresponsible people, and it will build up public sentiment in favor of mandating vaccination or of creating a system of vaccine passports. It’s similar to the way that government health-care spending means that unhealthy people impose costs on all taxpayers. This has been used as the pretext for policies such as indoor smoking and trans-fat bans.*


----------



## GURPS

*Stop the Fearmongering: Johns Hopkins Doctor Shreds Latest COVID Madness Peddled by CDC and Fauci*


Well, take a break from being mad and read what Johns Hopkins doctor Dr. Marty Makary wrote about new studies about natural immunity which if ignored by Fauci and company. He also rehashed an old Fauci statistic that shreds the current push for new mask protocols and possible lockdowns (via WSJ) [emphasis mine]:



> Skeptics of natural immunity point to Manaus, capital of the Brazilian state of Amazonas, where reports in January suggested a wave of re-infections despite herd immunity. But the initial estimate of those infected was incorrect because it was based on antibody testing among those who donated convalescent plasma—an unrepresentative subgroup of the population. A follow-up study debunked the re-infection hypothesis and found only three confirmed re-infections in the entire state, whose population exceeds four million. Other studies have confirmed that re-infections are rare and usually asymptomatic or mild.





> Some health officials warn of possible variants resistant to natural immunity. *But none of the hundreds of variants observed so far have evaded either natural or vaccinated immunity with the three vaccines authorized in the U.S.*





> Should the previously infected be vaccinated? My clinical advice to healthy patients with natural immunity is that one shot is sufficient, and maybe not even necessary, although it could increase the long-term durability of immunity. A University of Pennsylvania study of people previously infected with Covid found that a single vaccine dose triggered a strong immune response, with no increase in that response after a second dose. A separate study from New York’s Mount Sinai School of Medicine concluded that “the antibody response to the first vaccine dose in individuals with pre-existing immunity is equal to or even exceeds the titers found in naïve”—never-infected—“individuals after the second dose.”





> […]
> *Dr. Fauci said last Aug. 13 that when you have fewer than 10 cases per 100,000, “you should be able to open up safely and clearly.” The U.S. reached that point in mid-May.* *It’s time to stop the fear mongering* and level with the public about the incredible capabilities of both modern medical research and the human body’s immune system.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*What the Biden Administration Fears*


Let’s walk through this. You get a vaccination that never promised to stop infections, only to greatly reduce the likelihood of hospitalization or death. After getting fully vaccinated, you go out and live your life and get infected, because there’s a really contagious variant going around. Even if you have no symptoms, you have to self-quarantine for ten days? For young and healthy people who were already at low risk for a serious reaction to COVID-19, just what is the upside of getting vaccinated here?

One of the really fascinating developments of this week has been health experts noting with frustration that the CDC hasn’t released the data to justify these recent reversals and are urging the federal agency to release this information. Now, the scientists are the ones expressing skepticism about SCIENCE™. There are concerning reports that this CDC decision was driven by the results of a study about breakthrough infections in India — where they’re using the AstraZeneca vaccine, not the Pfizer, Moderna, or Johnson & Johnson vaccines that Americans have received. Right on the CDC’s website, it declares that, “Studies from India with vaccines not authorized for use in the United States have noted relatively high viral loads and larger cluster sizes associated with infections with Delta, regardless of vaccination status.” The CDC also says that, “unpublished data are consistent with this,” which . . . is not really a triumph for openness and clarity in public-health policy.

And then there was this curious statement to STAT News Tuesday:




> *An administration official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, told STAT that health experts do not have studies proving that fully vaccinated people are transmitting the virus.* Rather, the official said, the updated guidance is based on studies showing that vaccinated people who contract the Delta variant have similarly high levels of virus in their airways, which suggested that they may be infectious to others. With other variants, vaccinated people had substantially lower levels of virus in their noses and throats compared to unvaccinated people.


Whatever Biden thinks is the right approach to the Delta variant — and remember, he turns 79 in November, and hasn’t released a health report to the public since December 2019 — the country is full of federal, state and local officials, media voices, and medical talking heads who see the Delta variant as a reason to revert to March 12, 2020. No government official in a deep-blue state, county, or locality wants to be accused of underreacting to a rise in cases.

Then again, some of these deep-blue localities have surprisingly “meh” vaccination rates.


*ADDENDUM: *A good line from Kevin Williamson: “People who are high achievers in one field mistakenly believe that they possess a kind of generalized cleverness applicable to other areas of endeavor — call it Krugman’s Fallacy.”


----------



## GURPS

*How COVID's 'Evolving' Mandates Kill Off 'Settled Science' as an Argument*


The notion that science is immune to being challenged is a dangerous one. Galileo Galilei was convicted of heresy for rejecting the theory that the sun revolved around the earth in favor of the theory that the earth revolved around the sun. Galileo was right but was sentenced to imprisonment and ultimately was under house arrest for the remainder of his life. Climate change has become the modern-day equivalent of geocentrism. This is not hyperbole. The Democratic Party platform has called for the prosecution of climate-change skeptics.

But, suddenly, the COVID pandemic has turned the whole concept of “settled science” on its head. Those who insist that the science is settled on climate change are the same people who, in just a few months, went from saying if we got vaccinated we could ditch our masks to now accusing the fully vaccinated of killing people for not wanting to wear masks again. Why? Because the science has evolved.

Huh… so much for settled science, right?

When the CDC lifted the mask recommendation for vaccinated people back in May, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said, “We now have science that has really just evolved even in the last two weeks that demonstrates that these vaccines are safe, they are effective.”

Dr. Fauci echoed that sentiment, saying, “The underlying reason for the CDC doing this was just based on the evolution of the science.”

During this pandemic, those who challenged the accepted narrative that lockdowns and masks don’t work or that COVID may have come from a lab were treated as heretics, just like Galileo Galilei. Even though the science has “evolved” during this pandemic, countless people have been arrested for violating mask mandates. Why is it that the left’s immediate response to those who challenge the “settled science” of the moment is to prosecute and imprison them?


----------



## GURPS

*‘We Will Not Be Going Back Into Lockdowns’: White House Clarifies Deputy Press Sec Statements On CDC Guidelines*




“To be clear, here is what [President Biden] said this week: ‘more vaccinations and mask wearing in the areas most impacted by the Delta variant will enable us to avoid the kind of lockdowns, shutdowns, school closures, and disruptions we faced in 2020…We are not going back to that,’” Jean-Pierre tweeted.

“We will not be going back into lockdowns. Why? Because we now have the tools to put this virus behind us,” she continued. “The science says the vaccines work – including against the Delta variant. We urge Americans to get vaccinated.”

Jean-Pierre’s comments, though, refer to just one of Doocy’s questions. The Fox News reporter also asked the White House whether President Biden’s statements on lockdown could be trusted in light of statements the White House made about masks in May.


----------



## GURPS

*Why the Delta Covid variant ISN'T really spreading as quickly as chickenpox (even though US health officials say the mutant strain is just as contagious)*


Top scientists today claimed the Indian 'Delta' variant is not spreading as quickly as chickenpox, despite US health officials saying it is just as contagious.

Data circulating within America's Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) claimed people infected with the mutant strain can go on to infect eight others.

The same internal document  also alleged that fully-vaccinated people can spread the Indian variant just as easily as unvaccinated people because they carry a similar amount of the virus in their nose and mouth. 

Dr Rochelle Walensky, the director of the CDC, insisted the agency was 'not crying wolf', saying the situation was 'serious' and that the measures needed to tackle the spread of Delta were 'extreme'.

But British scientists have questioned some of the claims made by the department, which has urged Americans to keep their coverings on indoors regardless of whether they've been vaccinated or not. 

Professor David Livermore, an infectious diseases expert from the University of East Anglia, said vaccine-triggered immunity and the endless waves of Covid which nations have endured meant there were fewer susceptible people around for people to infect.




*'Delta' variant is as infectious as chickenpox or Ebola and infected vaccinated people transmit it as easily as unvaccinated, CDC document claims as agency says data that led to mask U-turn will be released today*

An internal federal health document obtained by The Washington Post claimed that the Delta variant was as infectious as chickenpox or Ebola - with each infected person passing the virus to eight or nine others, on average. That infectivity is known as R0.

The original lineage was about as transmissible as the common cold, with each infected person passing it to about two others, on average.  

CDC Dr Rochelle Walensky has previously noted the rarity of viruses with such high R values, telling CNN: 'When you think about diseases that have an R0 of eight or nine -- there aren't that many.' 

Officials, the document stated, must 'acknowledge the war has changed.'    

The source of the data was unclear but it appeared to have been provided to the Post and the New York Times at the same time - suggesting the possibility of a coordinated leak.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC FINALLY releases data behind new mask guidance: Study claims vaccinated people who get COVID have same viral levels of Indian 'Delta' variant as the unvaccinated - but only four of 346 people who had shots were hospitalized and none died*


Researchers found nearly three-quarters of the infections occurred in people who were fully vaccinated against COVID-19 with either of three shots approved in the U.S. for emergency use.

What's more, tests showed that immunized people carried about the same viral levels in their noses and throats as unvaccinated people did.

However, there were just four hospitalizations and no fatalities among the fully vaccinated group, showing that the vaccines are very effective against severe disease and death.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Chief Walensky 'Grossly Exaggerates' COVID Risk in Vaccinated People*

Viral loads are simple to understand. The more virus is loaded up in your respiratory system, the more contagious you are. We have known since the beginning that the COVID vaccines were not a total shield against catching COVID-19 but were extremely effective in preventing hospitalizations and deaths.

This, the vaccines have done. Only 0.098 percent of vaccinated people who contract COVID are hospitalized or die.

Even the Delta variant.

But the question of whether and how much vaccinated people actually spread COVID has not been settled. So the masking recommendation is over an “abundance of caution” and not based on hard science. This is something CDC Director Rochelle Walensky failed to mention.

Reason:



> “Every 20 vaccinated people, one or two of them could get a breakthrough infection,” Walensky told CNN’s John Berman. That statement, which implies that 5 to 10 percent of vaccinated people will catch COVID-19, grossly exaggerates the odds of a breakthrough infection. Walensky seems to have misconstrued the meaning of the effectiveness rates reported in vaccine studies, which is a pretty serious mistake for the head of the CDC to make.



Well, yeah. Walensky’s mistake is commonly made by laypeople who misunderstand the implications of scientific jargon.  But Walensky is not a layperson. She is charged with the critical task of explaining the latest scientific evidence and justifying CDC recommendations. She did neither.

Why is this important?



> *The CDC notes a recent population survey in England that found full vaccination reduced the chance of infection by 72 percent, notably lower than the effectiveness rates in studies involving earlier variants. But even in that study, just 0.07 percent of fully vaccinated people tested positive for COVID-19, compared to 0.24 percent of unvaccinated people.*



*“The 125,682 ‘breakthrough’ cases in 38 states found by NBC News represent less than .08 percent of the 164.2 million-plus people who have been fully vaccinated since January or about one in every 1,300,” CNBC reports.*


----------



## GURPS

*That Leaked CDC Presentation Is a Hot Mess Wrapped in a Disaster*


The CDC appears to be looking to India to predict how the Delta variant will behave in the U.S., which is absurd. For a country with over a billion people, India had relatively low infection levels from the beginning of the pandemic to April this year. Delta was their first significant wave. The only thing you can hypothesize from the data collected by the World Health Organization and India’s seroprevalence studies is that you can’t make any hypothesis. Their data collection during the wave is estimated to have vasty undercounted the deaths. That means that you must assume their positive test numbers are just as incomplete. India also uses a vaccine the United States doesn’t permit. There is almost no reason for experts in this country to make any assumptions based on India’s data.

The United Kingdom and Israel both had a previous wave of COVID-19 infections. Israel uses the Pfizer mRNA vaccine, and the U.K. uses AstraZeneca, which is similar in construction to Johnson & Johnson in this country. Both countries have health systems that are more accessible for all citizens than India’s. They also keep detailed data in centralized healthcare systems. This is the data the CDC should be looking at to determine health policy.

Then, of course, there is the distribution problem, which is not surprising since that is the way the CDC has managed the entire pandemic. We shut down the whole country because the tail of the distribution, those over 65, had a higher case fatality rate. The RT-PCR test was ramped up to a cycle count of 37-40 and stayed there when studies showed that only 3% of samples above a Ct of 35 were capable of replication. We shut down the nation’s schools because a relatively small number of teachers were old enough to be in the high-risk category. Our public health bureaucracy has always created policies and recommendations aimed at the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## GURPS

*A Look at D.C. Data Raises Big Questions About New Government Mask Directives*


*So if there are 50 cases out of 100,000, they consider that “substantial.” Maybe it’s just me, but I don’t see how that is “substantial.”

Plus there’s a big piece missing here — what always seems to be missing when they’re talking about the virus. They’re always talking about cases or testing positive. But the thing that has real effect or that really matters is the hospitalizations and the deaths. Everything else is part of the over 99% that recover and don’t really tax the system.

So what do the hospitalizations and deaths from the virus look like in D.C. right now? Let’s take a look at D.C.’s stats for yesterday.*





So for perspective, it’s 21 total hospitalized yesterday. Hardly overwhelming, right? Just so you know what that means in context, you can check out the last few months and scroll through how many were hospitalized each day since May 13, when Biden said you no longer had to wear masks if vaccinated. Virtually every other day since May 13 is higher than 21. There were a couple of 20s. But May, for example, ran between the 60s to 90s.

Here’s May 13, when Biden dropped the masks and said we no longer had to wear them if we were vaccinated, when the total number of hospitalizations was 93, far more than 21. It’s dropped successively since May.


----------



## GURPS

*A gay rights activist explains why the CDC’s Provincetown study may be fatally flawed*


AIDS and gay rights activist Peter Staley took to Twitter to explain why the CDC’s Provincetown study that they’re using to justify new mask guidance may be fatally flawed.
In summary, the CDC is using a sample that’s 85% male and they chose a weekend in Provincetown called “Bear Week” that included, um, lots of activities that will spread COVID-19:


----------



## GURPS

*Johns Hopkins epidemiologist: ‘…following CDC’s new guidance wouldn’t have stopped [the Provincetown] outbreak from occurring’*






From the Post:


> Jennifer Nuzzo, an epidemiologist with the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, noted that the new CDC guidance on indoor masking for vaccinated people applies to communities with substantial transmission, and Provincetown on July 3 had low levels of virus.
> “What this tells us is we need much more context and better data to guide whether and when vaccinated people should wear masks because following CDC’s new guidance wouldn’t have stopped this outbreak from occurring,” Nuzzo said.


So we need to wear masks indoors even though they won’t stop infections from occurring during events like the one the CDC is using to justify the new measures? What are we doing?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*COVID-19 ‘Panic Porn’ is Back and the Media is Loving It*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*White House slams NYT, Washington Post over tweets on CDC COVID data*


----------



## GURPS

*Of Course, This Would Happen to the Recent COVID Death Toll Figures*


There was a COVID death spike last week. Run for your lives! Put your masks back on—and be afraid. That was the narrative the liberal media peddled last week because without Trump around no one watches anything they report. We’ve reached peak hysteria over the Delta variant, which isn’t more lethal, nor does it make you sicker. The reports from an internal CDC memo that suggests otherwise should be ignored; it was rejected by peer review. Another knife to this narrative of Delta doom is the death toll. You were made to think that there was a 300 percent increase in deaths. There’s a reason why the media focuses on percentages instead of figures. You can make _a slight uptick in deaths_ into something more horrifying by adding a percentage to it. Deaths from COVID remain low and the survival rate remains above 90+ percent. Nearly 100 million probably already had and recovered from COVID. Another 164 million have been fully vaccinated. We’re in an era of localized outbreaks. But back to the death rate—it’s trash. The figures released last week were grounded in old data (via NY Post):



> A massive 300 percent hike in nationwide COVID-19 deaths recorded Friday by Johns Hopkins University was skewed by states dumping data – that in one case dated back as far as last spring, according to a report.





> The university, which has been a trusted source of coronavirus information since the start of the pandemic, reported that US deaths surged from 321 on Thursday to 891 on Friday, as the Delta variant quickly spreads throughout much of the country.
> 
> Florida was responsible for a huge chunk of the increase, with 409 of Friday’s death toll coming from that state, according to The Daily Mail. However, Florida only releases weekly data on Friday, making the day-to-day totals reported by the university unclear and overblown, the outlet said.
> 
> Figures released by Delaware also added to the surging daily increase, as that state announced 130 new deaths Friday, the tabloid reported. The dramatic figure was misleading because those deaths actually occurred between mid-May 2020 and late last month, and were added after The First State reviewed death certificates, according to the article.





> Data from Michigan, which only releases statistics biweekly, also reportedly added to the distorted total.
> The true day-to-day increase of nationwide COVID-19 deaths was actually only 2.5 percent, according to the outlet.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


>



And Sappy and his Leftist tards are all


----------



## GURPS

*White House Reportedly Upset With MSM Over ‘Irresponsible’ Coverage Of Delta Variant*


“The White House is frustrated with what it views as alarmist, and in some instances flat-out misleading, news coverage about the Delta variant,” CNN reported on Monday in a piece by reporter Oliver Darcy.

“That’s according to two senior Biden administration officials I spoke with Friday, both of whom requested anonymity to candidly offer their opinion on coverage of the CDC data released that suggests vaccinated Americans who become infected with the Delta coronavirus variant can infect others as easily as those who are unvaccinated,” Darcy wrote.

The crux of the piece is to declare that the unvaccinated — not the new virus strain — is the real problem, and even cites an unnamed source in the White House saying so.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> *White House Reportedly Upset With MSM Over ‘Irresponsible’ Coverage Of Delta Variant*


They're not terrifying the germaphobes enough?


----------



## GURPS

*Did Fauci Just Accidentally Let the Cat Out of the Bag on Recovered Immunity?*


The medical community, for the most part, has been remarkably incurious about recovered immunity, aided and abetted by Democrats, the legacy media (and their social-media fellow travelers) who have stubbornly refused to question public health officials about the topic. A Cleveland Clinic study (still in preprint, not yet peer-reviewed) of more than 50,000 caregivers found that infection rates for those who had recovered immunity and those who received the vaccine were essentially the same. In fact, none of the previously infected caregivers monitored during the study were reinfected. Not a single one.



> The cumulative incidence of SARS-CoV-2 infection remained almost zero among previously infected unvaccinated subjects, previously infected subjects who were vaccinated, and previously uninfected subjects who were vaccinated, compared with a steady increase in cumulative incidence among previously uninfected subjects who remained unvaccinated. Not one of the 1359 previously infected subjects who remained unvaccinated had a SARS-CoV-2 infection over the duration of the study. In a Cox proportional hazards regression model, after adjusting for the phase of the epidemic, v*accination was associated with a significantly lower risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection among those not previously infected* (HR 0.031, 95% CI 0.015 to 0.061) *but not among those previously infected* (HR 0.313, 95% CI 0 to Infinity). [Emphasis added]


----------



## GURPS

*5 Things Red-State Governors Should Do Right Now if They Want to Secede From Covistan Permanently*



*1. Republican governors should order their state departments of health to do similar studies as the Delta wave has peaked and is declining*
For some reason, our CDC and NIH have no curiosity about the seroprevalence of an immune response to COVID-19 in the population. Oddly, India is far more curious, and following its wave of the Delta variant, the country conducted its *fourth* national randomized study. It found that nearly 70% of Indians over the age of six have antibodies, despite low vaccination rates.
Republican governors should order the collection of information on vaccination status and recovery from confirmed cases. Public health professionals should test samples for circulating antibodies and T-cell reactivity. The FDA has issued an emergency use authorization for a test to detect the presence of T-cells called T-Detect.


*2. Like Governor Ron DeSantis, governors should require labs to report the cycle threshold (Ct) and reference range for every RT-PCR positive test*
Florida has done this since December, and other states should do the same. Numerous studies provide insight into what Ct threshold is likely to indicate that the sample contains a replication-competent virus, which is necessary in order to cause an infection or be transmitted. State public health professionals can use this data to make population-level recommendations for governors.

One often-quoted study is Jaafar et al., which evaluated 3,790 positive samples looking for replication-competent viruses. The researchers found that at a Ct of 35, only 3% of samples could grow in culture. They suggested using a Ct of 30 for public health decision-making based on their analysis. Other studies have made similar recommendations, asserting that the time since symptom onset is also a factor in determining a diagnosis of COVID-19. With commercial testing using a Ct as high as 37-40 according to reports, understanding testing trends is important.



*3. Like two California counties, the governors should require each county in their state to conduct a review of COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths to determine whether they were indeed COVID-19 related

4. Red-state governors should move in the direction of Alberta, Canada, in managing COVID-19

5. Every Republican governor should ensure that citizens know the treatment options publicized by the Department of Health and Human Services through a public education campaign*


----------



## GURPS

*As COVID surges, why is YouTube suppressing SkyNews for its reports on HCQ and ivermectin?*


This is an amazingly heavy hand of censorship of _bona fide_ news, given that YouTube is a near-monopoly.

And it's wrong on at least two levels.  One, even if the network were wrong (a big "if"), the censorship would be wrong, too.  In a free society, news agencies sink or swim based on the accuracy of their information.  To shut them down on a false claim of denying COVID, or for reporting on the benefits of hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin, serves zero useful purpose.  In a country with a free press, if SkyNews is wrong about those treatments, its credibility will vanish, and its audience will evaporate.  Viewers are not stupid.  But YouTube seems to think they are.

[clip]

In Australia, home of SkyNews, as well as its neighbors in the region — Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, India — the effective treatment is widely recognized to be hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) and ivermectin.  Just google the names of any of those countries with either of those medicines, and there's your proof.  All of these countries have significant experience with battling tropical infectious diseases, so even without the FDA's say-so, it's a given that they've got an opinion about what's safe, what's worth trying, and what's likely to work.  HCQ is historically an anti-malarial drug that's cheap and abundant, while ivermectin is known to battle parasites and is also cheap and easy to acquire.  These drugs, incidentally, have been hailed in the region as responsible for halting India's disastrous COVID outbreak earlier this year.

According to MedPage Today, which reported that result skeptically:



> The Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance, which has long championed the drug, paid little attention to the difference between causation and correlation in a recent tweet on the issue: "Case counts and deaths are falling in India! A close look ... shows that the declines occurred as the Health Ministry [sic] began its widespread distribution of #ivermectin."




(Apparently, we're supposed to think it all just died off on its own).

These countries in the SkyNews orbit have also produced more than anecdotal evidence that these treatments work — they also have hard studies.

Here's one from Singapore finding that HCQ is effective in treating COVID (added note: Singapore has internationally respected medical research and the region's best medical care).


----------



## GURPS

*An Epidemic of Mandatory*


The official narrative has shifted from “we can beat the coronavirus” to “we can coexist with it but only if you follow our shifting instructions very carefully.” The pandemic has become endemic, going from something we can beat to “another virus that we’ll have to live with.” As far back as February, an article in Nature asked if we could ever be “coronavirus-free… [by maintaining] heavy restrictions… could the world hope to rid itself of the virus?”


Probably not. The good news from a San Francisco hospital coronavirus cluster is that the vaccinated don’t get very sick anymore. The bad news is that they can test positive. “At least 233 staff members at two major San Francisco hospitals, most of them fully vaccinated, tested positive for the coronavirus this month, and most, according to a hospital official, involved the highly contagious Delta variant.” However, few were seriously stricken.


> Without vaccinations, Dr. Day said, the hospitalization rate would be much worse.
> “We’re concerned right now that we’re on the rise of a surge here in San Francisco and the Bay Area,” Dr. Day said. “But what we’re seeing is very much what the data from the vaccines showed us: You can still get Covid, potentially. But if you do get it, it’s not severe at all.”…
> Staff members at both hospitals have continued to wear personal protective equipment, Dr. Day said. But the number of staff infections reported in July is about as many as during the peak of the winter surge.


----------



## Kyle

Dems Considering Another Lockdown To Wipe Out The Few Small Businesses That Survived The Last One
					

U.S.—Democrat governors and policymakers across the nation are considering another lockdown to wipe out the few small businesses that somehow managed to survive the previous lockdowns.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Look at how many deaths and other "events" that have been attributed to the "vaccine".






By the way, does anyone remember when the vaccine for the 1976 Swine Flu was recalled because of after at least 25 people that died from vaccine reactions. While other estimates put the death toll at 32 people, and about 500 others later suffered from Guillain-Barre syndrome, which damages nerves and can lead to paralysis?

However, apparently, the same standards that applied back then, in regards to a rushed to market "vaccine" (such as we have today) induced deaths, GBs, and other vaccine "events", 11,940 deaths just hasn't reached the unknown threshold that would require the "vaccine" being pulled from the market. And with the current cases of Guillain-Barre syndrome being reported currently caused by the "COVID" "vaccines", it's nothing to worry about. Why? Because they are operating under new standards that have only your best interests in mind. The CDC even states it on their website it's fine to get the injection, "People who have previously had GBS may receive a COVID-19 vaccine." See, nothing to worry about.

You do remember, right? No? Well here you go ...





__





						Ex-CDC head recalls '76 swine flu outbreak - CNN.com
					

The man who led the response to the 1976 swine flu outbreak is defending the vaccination campaign that led to more deaths than the disease, but says he's sorry for the people killed or sickened.



					edition.cnn.com


----------



## GURPS

*Ron DeSantis Chastises Reporter for Mask Judginess: Some Infected 'Were Hermits for a Year and a Half ... Wore Six Masks'*


----------



## GURPS

*BIDEN PLAYS POLITICS ON COVID*


Joe Biden never misses an opportunity to politicize any issue, including the relatively benign Delta Indian variant of Covid. Today, Biden tried to blame Texas Governor Greg Abbott and Florida Governor Ron DeSantis–coincidentally, both Republicans–for the Indian variant’s inevitable spread:



> US President Joe Biden on Tuesday urged Republican leaders in Florida and Texas – home to roughly a third of all new U.S. COVID-19 cases – to follow public health guidelines on the pandemic or “get out of the way” as the country struggles to contain the rapid spread of the disease’s Delta variant.



Of course there is no evidence that mask mandates do anything to prevent any covid variant from spreading. Rather than criticizing Abbott and DeSantis, Biden should try to learn from them. Both Texas and Florida have been more successful than neighboring states with regard to covid. Here is the map, per the CDC, of fatalities per 100,000 population.







*Texas, at 179 deaths per 100,000 population, has a lower covid death rate than any adjoining state. Likewise, Florida, at 181 deaths per 100,000, has the lowest rate not only of any adjoining state, but of any state in the Southeast. Rather than trying to score political points off these very successful red states, whose economies are booming even as they leave most blue states in the dust with regard to covid, Biden should look to them for lessons in best practices.*

But that raises the question: are there states that have done unusually badly with regard to covid fatalities? Yes, indeed there are. They are mostly in the liberal northeast, but one southwestern state stands out. Arizona has suffered 250 covid deaths per 100,000, more than three times the rate in Utah, more than two times the rate in Colorado, and far more than the rate in Greg Abbott’s Texas.


----------



## GURPS

__





						Civiqs
					






					civiqs.com
				




Republicans:






Democrats:






Unfiltered


----------



## Kyle

That shows where the hypochondriacs thrive.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


>





Will there be a chapter about being fired from Planned Parenthood.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*FDA INTENTIONALLY SPEEDING UP OVER SLIDES SHOWING "VACCINE" SIDE EFFECTS*


----------



## GURPS

*DeSantis Blasts Biden: 'Why Don’t You Do Your Job?'*


----------



## GURPS

*Watch the Medical Establishment Crash Its COVID Credibility in Two Tweets*





Well, by that afternoon Dr. Collins took to Twitter to backtrack on the very same weird advice he’d dispensed earlier on national TV.





I’m a follow-the-science kind of guy. How does one follow this science? Collins didn’t “garble” his messaging. He said one thing. Then a few hours later said the opposite. Call me paranoid, but it looks like someone got to him and told him to get out there and change his tune. The question then is, on what basis? Was his science wrong, which wouldn’t be a good thing given the fact that he directs the NIH, or was his message bad for politics? Which is worse?

If your doctor flipped over like this about an important health matter in your life, would you keep going to that doctor?

Well, America, we’re stuck with ’em. And we’re stuck with a president who’s just as useless. What’s the science behind pestering Americans to get vaccinated while dumping thousands of COVID+ illegals all over the place?


----------



## GURPS

*Gottlieb: Has the Delta wave already peaked?*




and HOW EXACTLY DO THEY KNOW Infections are the ' Delta ' Variant 

the tests only check for Covid Anti-bodies ... they cannot differentiate strains


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Alerts Labs to Use Tests That Can Differentiate Between COVID and Flu*

Will there be a “flu season” in 2021? How many positive COVID tests in 2020 were in fact positive influenza tests?


Additionally, there have been doctors sounding the alarm about PCR testing specifically. Katy Grimes of the California Glove interviewed three of them: Dr. Michael deBoisblanc, Dr. Pete Mazolewski, and Dr. Brian Hopkins explain:


> “PCR testing has proven to be seriously flawed when used to track disease prevalence, and the number of false positive tests has contributed to fear, panic and unnecessary quarantine of many. The peer review of the original Corman-Drosten PCR paper points out the serious flaws and conflicts of interest in the original article describing the PCR test (Peter Borger Et al., 11/27/2020). This paper is the basis for the PCR test used in the United States. On January 21, 2021 the World Health Organization published direction on the interpretation of a positive PCR test. They now caution about calling a test “positive” without symptoms, a confirmatory test, and physician oversight. They also cite the serious problems with high cycle thresholds leading to a high number of false positives. In short, they agree with what we argued last month.”
> “With this information, your COVID positive case numbers are highly suspect and using this data to determine which tier the population falls into has been, and continues to be, completely unreliable and arbitrary. Our recommendation is to move forward quickly with rapid antigen testing. These tests are less expensive, and more appropriately sensitive to detect people with active, contagious disease.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Watch the Medical Establishment Crash Its COVID Credibility in Two Tweets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by that afternoon Dr. Collins took to Twitter to backtrack on the very same weird advice he’d dispensed earlier on national TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a follow-the-science kind of guy. How does one follow this science? Collins didn’t “garble” his messaging. He said one thing. Then a few hours later said the opposite. Call me paranoid, but it looks like someone got to him and told him to get out there and change his tune. The question then is, on what basis? Was his science wrong, which wouldn’t be a good thing given the fact that he directs the NIH, or was his message bad for politics? Which is worse?
> 
> If your doctor flipped over like this about an important health matter in your life, would you keep going to that doctor?
> 
> Well, America, we’re stuck with ’em. And we’re stuck with a president who’s just as useless. What’s the science behind pestering Americans to get vaccinated while dumping thousands of COVID+ illegals all over the place?





If you think about, it if you may need a surgery you sometimes go to several doctors for their opinion. Then you get different opinions. All this is the same.


----------



## Hijinx

I don't understand where all of these people who got the shot are coming from and testing positive for the Corona.
If their symptoms are so mild or non existent, why are they even being tested.?

If I get a snotty nose or a mild sore throat or any other symptom that doesn't hardly effect me I don't rush off to the doctor to see if it's covid.
I just keep plucking on.
I go to the doctor when I am sick--if you know what I mean ---sick.
meaning I cannot go on without some sort of medical aid.
I don't run anywhere to check myself or get a test because I awake one day and feel a little bad.

Why are all of these people getting tested for mild symptoms, or is it the Gubmint bullshting us again?


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> If their symptoms are so mild or non existent, why are they even being tested.?





because they show up at urgent care with a snotty nose  ... never to be admitted to the hospital


but positive tests drive up the panic porn fear numbers


----------



## GURPS

*Daily Dose of Downey: 5 COVID Facts the Left Won't Tell You*


*COVID Is the New Herpes*

The China flu is here to stay, folks. Fauci gets paid _way_ too much money to let COVID go. Biden is hellbent on making this country commie by Christmas. He can’t do that without an iron grip on the the peasants. He’s already got the knee-bending milquetoasts on his side. The problem is _you_ and your pesky constitutional amendments, especially that bothersome, white supremacy-based 2nd Amendment.


*We Have Nothing to Fear But Idiots Who Still Believe Fauci*


All the science tells us the same thing: The Delta variant isn’t as nearly as bad as the panic-tards want you to believe. Many people don’t know that because “Dr.” Fauci and his leftists media toadies spend their days sermonizing that vaccinated martyrs will be slaughtered by selfish anti-vax ghoulies eating a Moons Over My Hammy in the next booth.


----------



## GURPS

*The Nation Has Gone Mad With COVID Hysteria*


COVID madness has struck the U.S. with full force and with a virulence that makes the Delta variant seem tame by comparison. The left is screaming for vaccine mandates, teachers are screaming to mask up kids, and politicians are, as usual, just screaming.

The nation has gone flipping mad with COVID hysteria all because some people who got vaccinated are now testing positive for the coronavirus. Those who chose not to get vaccinated are, as expected, getting sick. But when 0.098 percent of vaccinated Americans test positive for the coronavirus — about 153,000 cases out of 164 million — with less than one percent of those cases resulting in death or hospitalization, why isn’t anyone asking why there is mass vaccine shaming? If you’re vaccinated, you’re more likely to be struck by lightning than die of COVID.


----------



## ontheriver

GURPS said:


> What’s the science behind pestering Americans to get vaccinated while dumping thousands of COVID+ illegals all over the place?



This


----------



## Louise

One of my bro’s has a self sustaining compound in TX.  We have talked about moving there, but TX has become a hot mess.  I am thinking of the flyover states is where we should move.  Anywhere is better than where we live, now. Montgomery County, MD; with RINO Governor Hogan married to an Oriental woman, and a power hungry county executive commissioner, Elrich.  We moved to help my daughter that was diagnosed with MS after the birth of her first child in 2016.  The man she married was born and raised in MoCo.  Our current GOV is trying to tear families apart.  Go figure.  God bless the USA.

We lived in Calvert for 20+ years and the move and cleaning out was exhausting.   I guess I will move again if I have to. I loved Calvert.  We lived down Broomes Island on Cove View on 5 acres.  Paradise.


----------



## GURPS

*Cholesterol drug cuts coronavirus infection by 70%, researchers find*


A drug meant to treat cholesterol was found to reduce coronavirus infection by 70% in lab studies, with researchers calling for additional clinical trials among hospitalized COVID-19 patients.

A team of researchers from the U.K. and Italy published findings in the Frontiers in Pharmacology journal Friday, finding that fenofibrate and fenofibric acid resulted in a significant reduction in coronavirus infection in human cells when the drug was used in safe and approved concentrations, according to a news release posted Friday.

"Our data indicates that fenofibrate may have the potential to reduce the severity of COVID-19 symptoms and also virus spread," Dr. Elisa Vicenzi of the San Raffaele Scientific Institute in Milan and co-author, said in the release. "Given that fenofibrate is an oral drug which is very cheap and available worldwide, together with its extensive history of clinical use and its good safety profile, our data has global implications."


----------



## GURPS

*Rand Paul Implores Americans To ‘Choose Freedom’ Over Potential Lockdowns: ‘Time For Us To Resist’*


“They can’t arrest all of us. They can’t keep all of your kids home from school. They can’t keep every government building closed – although I’ve got a long list of ones they might keep closed or might ought to keep closed,” Paul said. “We don’t have to accept the mandates, lockdowns, and harmful policies of the petty tyrants and bureaucrats. We can simply say no, not again.”

“Nancy Pelosi — you will not arrest or stop me or anyone on my staff from doing our jobs. We have either had COVID, had the vaccine, or been offered the vaccine,” Paul continued. “We will make our own health choices. We will not show you a passport, we will not wear a mask, we will not be forced into random screenings and testings so you can continue your drunk-with-power rein over the Capitol.”

Paul said that Americans should not accept “anti-science” positions that may be championed by the Biden administration, promising that if President Joe Biden tries to shut down federal agencies, he will “stop every bill coming through the Senate with an amendment to cut their funding if they don’t come to work in person.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> A drug meant to treat cholesterol was found to reduce coronavirus infection by 70% in lab studies, with researchers calling for additional clinical trials among hospitalized COVID-19 patients.



Not only protected from that Wendys Triple By-Pass Special, but the Rona too!


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Shreds Its Own Narrative on Breakthrough Cases With Latest Data*



Everyone must wear masks again, including the vaccinated. That’s the edict that is being reimposed in some parts of the country. The Delta variant doesn’t make you sicker and it’s not more lethal, but the unvaccinated are the biggest group impacted by the new spike. We have three vaccines that are effective, the latest studies on the Johnson and Johnson vaccine should calm the nerves of the eight million-plus recipients who received that shot. This comes as everyone is talking about boosters. And then, there’s the narrative about breakthrough infections, the vaccinated who have contracted the virus. It’s the reason why the mask mandates are back for everyone. And of course, this would cause a panic, which is why the media peddled it for days. Well, the CDC’s own data undercuts the whole discussion about a return of a universal mask mandate. What’s more is that CNN allowed this post to be published:


----------



## GURPS

*Here's How People Are Legally Resisting Dystopian Diktats to Get a Covid Shot or Be Fired*





President Biden announced his edict requiring vaccines for several federal agencies and the U.S. military.

The edicts have short deadlines to make it harder to get to the courthouse door before the mass firings begin. That’s by design.

Vaccine mandates act as a convenient means to separate people for what appear to be political, not scientific, reasons—and as an effort to separate Americans from economic power to fight back.

The rubber is meeting the road, folks.

We have crossed the rubicon.

This is it.

Ben Franklin said, “Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety.”
Millions of Americans now fully understand what Franklin meant.

The effort to segregate unvaccinated from vaccinated people by public edict is a dangerous place that we haven’t crossed in this country since segregation, World War II internment, and eugenics, according to civil rights attorney Robert Barnes.


----------



## TPD

The other airlines will be forced to follow United’s lead. The government will make them pay back all of their Covid money if they don’t.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A classic case of déjà vu, or, history repeating itself.


----------



## GURPS

From NPR:



> In a leaked report, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention made a surprising claim about the delta variant of the coronavirus: It “is as transmissible as: – Chicken Pox,” the agency wrote in a slideshow presentation leaked to _The Washington Post_ on July 26.
> Chickenpox is one of the most contagious viruses known. Each individual can spread the virus to as many as “90% of the people close to that person,” the CDC reports.
> Is the delta variant that contagious as well?
> The short answer is no, says evolutionary biologist and biostatistician Tom Wenseleers at the University of Leuven in Belgium.


















						BUSTED: The CDC gets fact-checked on its BOGUS claim that COVID-19 is more contagious than chicken pox
					

"The CDC document and the reporting on it were just abysmal."




					twitchy.com


----------



## TPD

Insanity in Australia- 28 day quarantine for their Olympians who are vaxxed AND tested negative numerous times!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> Insanity in Australia- 28 day quarantine for their Olympians who are vaxxed AND tested negative numerous times!



Reinstating Australia as prison island once again? Maybe?


----------



## Dakota

Not sure if this has been posted but worth a listen... 

Dr. Zelenko speaks to a Rabbinical court in Jerusalem (rumble.com)


----------



## Louise

Dakota said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but worth a listen...
> 
> Dr. Zelenko speaks to a Rabbinical court in Jerusalem (rumble.com)



No, it has not, as far as I know.  Good find.


----------



## GURPS

*Science! Rep. Jim Jordan provides an update on where Covid-19 does and doesn’t spread*


But that’s just one example. However, Rep. Jim Jordan has a more comprehensive list of where Covid-19 does and does not spread based on liberal media narratives:



> Just so we’re all clear.#COVID19 spreads at:





> -Church
> -School
> -Trump rallies
> -Motorcycle rallies





> It doesn’t spread at:





> -“Peaceful” protests
> -The southern border
> -Democrat wedding receptions
> -San Francisco hair salons
> -Governor Newsom’s dinner
> -President Obama’s birthday party
> — Rep. Jim Jordan (@Jim_Jordan) August 9, 2021



Yep, that’s become increasingly apparent.

They’ve made it so incredibly obvious.


----------



## GURPS

*‘There’s clear evidence the delta surge is starting to slow in some of the hardest hit states;*


----------



## GURPS

*Mystery Solved? Researchers Discover Biomarker That Predicts Who Will Suffer Several Illness From COVID-19*


This assertion is stunning. The researchers measured both sphingosine and the associated protein acid ceramidase (AC). Asymptomatic patients who tested positive for SARS-CoV-2 antibodies had slightly elevated serum sphingosine, and 75% had elevated levels of AC. Symptomatic COVID-19 patients had a 15-fold reduction in sphingosine, and almost all of them had no detectable AC. This finding leads to a 99% probability of correctly identifying which patients will develop symptoms of COVID-19.

Dr. Besim Ogretmen explains why this could be useful:



> “Can this be an alternative way to predict which patients are the most vulnerable to severe disease?” asked Ogretmen, who is also a professor in the Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology and the SmartState Endowed Chair in Lipidomics and Drug Discovery. “If we can separate asymptomatic patients from symptomatic patients, we can use limited remedies and resources for patients who are more vulnerable.”



Right now, analyzing these lipid levels is expensive and requires specialized equipment. However, it could be commercialized as a clinical tool if it is confirmed to be valid for additional variants.


----------



## GURPS

*America’s Elites Want To Control You More Than They Want To Control COVID* 


*America’s Newly Deputized Hall Monitors*

But the most harrowing development is that much of the elites’ social control has been outsourced to society at large, with average people becoming ground-level enforcement arms of government diktats through shaming tactics that find a comfortable home in our polarized political climate. 

Just the other day when riding the DC Metro, a double-masked passenger informed me that I was “supposed to wear a mask.” When I told her I was fine without one, she began to film me, which I greeted with an illegally brandished smile. 

She presumably filmed me with the intent to shame me on social media, contact an employer, or perhaps just so she could boast of surviving a near-death experience to friends who “trust the science.” She sat quietly after collecting her dirt on me. 

All sarcasm aside, you probably weren’t actually afraid of the police taking you away if you went into a burger joint without a mask or to your neighbor’s house for a barbecue, but you almost certainly had to contend with the glares and derision of your more enlightened peers. 

Elites in the media, the government, and the medical establishment have deputized our fellow citizens, giving adults the confidence to relive their glory days as hall monitors. This false sense of superiority has proven intoxicating for those who frame their rhetoric in the language of equality but seem desperate to signal their moral superiority, which they display through sycophancy.


----------



## GURPS

*People With Breakthrough Cases Rarely Die From COVID, Just Like Unvaxxed Young People*


Mask mandates, school closures, and proof-of-vaccine are all in vogue again as the Delta variant and so-called breakthrough cases are causing a coordinated freakout among the media and ruling class of Democrats.
[clip]
Add to this the confusion over so-called “breakthrough cases” and the Delta variant as vaccinated people are still contracting the virus. Messaging has been all over the map: Power-hungry bureaucrats and the corporate media exaggerate the risks of breakthroughs to maintain an air of crisis, only to have other Democrats and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention go into damage-control mode, limiting the data they report to keep people getting the jab. It’s a circus.

[clip]

According to the CDC at the time, people 85 and older were 650 times more likely to die of COVID-19 than people under age 30. The vaccine was a life-saving development for those elderly groups. But if someone my age contracted COVID without the risk of fatally infecting older, vaccinated loved ones, the worst part would likely be taking a few sick days and enduring tasteless food for a bit — if they got symptoms at all.

For many people in this young and healthy demographic, a 99.998 percent recovery rate (a rate that remains north of 99 percent for people all the way through age 49) was a chance they were willing to take, compared to a vaccine that simply can’t offer any more promising odds. It’s true we don’t know the long-term effects of COVID on the human body. But that’s the thing about the “long term” — there are many things we can’t know how they’ll turn out, including an experimental gene therapy.


----------



## herb749

Just saw on the news the boosters have been approved. Now the drug companies are just trying to make more money.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Just saw on the news the boosters have been approved. Now the drug companies are just trying to make more money.


Yes You may have noticed this in a previous post.
*Right now, analyzing these lipid levels is expensive and requires specialized equipment. However, it could be commercialized as a clinical tool if it is confirmed to be valid for additional variants. *

Everything they recommend is expensive.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Yes You may have noticed this in a previous post.
> *Right now, analyzing these lipid levels is expensive and requires specialized equipment. However, it could be commercialized as a clinical tool if it is confirmed to be valid for additional variants. *
> 
> Everything they recommend is expensive.



Question is will there be a charge this time or free again .


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Question is will there be a charge this time or free again .



Of course it wasn't free the first time.
We are paying for it, It's just hidden in a thing called taxes.
Or else they just print mo' money and  our descendants will pay for it one day.


----------



## herb749

Well in another couple of weeks Delta will have worn itself out and the next name variant will appear.


----------



## Kyle

herb749 said:


> Well in another couple of weeks Delta will have worn itself out and the next name variant will appear.


The CDC has a lot to answer for with the variants.

They jumped from Delta to Lambda without giving even one iota a thought.


----------



## GURPS

*Stanford Reverses Policy, Will Now Require Weekly COVID-19 Testing Regardless Of Vax Status*


“Working together, we can monitor the prevalence of COVID-19 at Stanford, adjust requirements as needed, protect our friends and family, and keep campus as safe as possible for in-person learning and activities this summer and autumn,” she wrote. “If we need to make adjustments, we will let you know.”

According to the San Francisco Chronicle, “The new testing procedures mark a reversal of the school’s initial policy for vaccinated students.” The outlet reported, “Just three weeks ago, officials posted a message saying ‘students living on campus or coming to campus frequently this summer are no longer…required to participate in COVID-19 testing and health check after providing documentation they are fully vaccinated.’”


----------



## Dakota

if anyone thinks this needs to be a new thread, by all means, make one! 

This to me is a holy shia! moment.  

UNREDACTED: Fauci Emails Show EcoHealth's Daszak Admitting Collaboration With CCP Virologists. (thenationalpulse.com)


----------



## Dakota

No wonder this came out 2 days ago - they are trying to cover their ass 

Wuhan Lab Worker Bat Infection a Probable COVID Origin Theory—WHO Official (msn.com)


----------



## TPD

Dakota said:


> if anyone thinks this needs to be a new thread, by all means, make one!
> 
> This to me is a holy shia! moment.
> 
> UNREDACTED: Fauci Emails Show EcoHealth's Daszak Admitting Collaboration With CCP Virologists. (thenationalpulse.com)


The MSM will not cover this.  Unfortunate.  Heads on a pike!


----------



## GURPS

*A new COVID treatment?*




REGEN-COV and all the medications used by India appear to work similarly by calming the characteristic overreaction of the body's auto-immune system (cytokine storm) that COVID-19 can trigger in some patients with compromised immune systems.  Advanced age is a major factor, notably from vitamin D deficiency.  If the cytokine storm can be controlled early, the immune system can work properly and produce the antibodies that kill the virus.     

Never forget that the war against these inexpensive drugs was not limited to the U.S.; rather, it was also in most Western countries like the U.K. and Sweden.  However, Sweden, known for its risky minimal mask and lockdowns mandates, has apparently achieved herd immunity (the Swedes' average daily deaths since mid-July 2021 have remained below 0.1 and are continuing steady at 0.01 in mid-August) in time to avoid new deaths from the delta variant.  In comparison, neither the U.S. nor the U.K. did despite their rigid mask mandates, lockdowns, and higher vaccination rates.  In fact, the lockdowns may have delayed the achievement of herd immunity in time to avoid the spread of the new delta variant.  India, with fewer than 10% vaccinated, is also nearing herd immunity and had far fewer per capita deaths than most for the entire pandemic.  You can monitor the death trends of these four countries here.  

Having spent most of my career as an analyst, I wondered what the outcome would have been if Sweden, the U.K., and the U.S. had discovered something like REGEN-COV at the outset of the pandemic or had the courage to permit the use of India's inexpensive early outpatient treatment protocols.  This question can be simplistically answered by using India's reported 331 cumulative deaths per million as the best possible expected outcome (assuming the results for REGEN-COV would have been similar) and multiplying that same number of deaths (311/million) by the populations of the three Western countries:


----------



## GURPS

*Panic Porn: Media Buried Key Detail About Florida Teachers Dying Of COVID*


Here in Free Florida, we are quite used to the Democrats’ never-ending fear-mongering and hyperbolic attacks on Governor Ron DeSantis. And we see right through both the national and the local partisan bias, a bias that often entails “shock” headlines that bury the facts.  This is what President Trump accurately labeled “fake news.”

[clip]

What’s missing? A lot. Not the least of which is that the school year has not even started in Florida, so not one these teachers died “in the line of duty” and as a direct result of DeSantis barring masking mandates, as is intentionally implied by the media’s feeding frenzy.


Local 10: 3 “Broward educators with COVID die within 2 days as school year nears”
The Guardian: “Four Florida teachers died this week, days before school year begins”
Every death is a tragedy to the family and friends of those who lost a loved one. That goes without saying, or it should. But the Democrats’ and leftist media’s all-out, all-in coordinated efforts to diminish and destroy DeSantis is appalling.  And transparent.


----------



## GURPS

*Australia Building Quarantine Camps as Military Goes Door-to-Door to Enforce Lockdown Orders*





The 1,000-bed quarantine facility will be finished by the end of the year but will be operational as soon as it can accommodate 500 beds. It will have the ability to add room for an additional 3,000 beds if needed.

The holding pen is being modeled on the Howard Springs Centre for National Resilience. Australian authorities have found that quarantine camps are more successful than hotels, many of which were found to have substandard ventilation. Australian authorities claim high viral loads have caused “COVID leakage,” which resulted in the government declaring a stage-four lockdown of 6 million people in the Australian state of Victoria. Only three of 19 hotels considered as possible quarantine quarters were equipped with the necessary ventilation.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*It Turns Out All Those Plastic COVID Barriers Might Have Made Things Worse*


As The New York Times recently reported, "scientists who study aerosols, air flow and ventilation say that much of the time, the barriers don't help and probably give people a false sense of security. And sometimes the barries can make things worse."

How is that possible, you may ask, that one of the most prevalent forms of COVID theater aimed at preventing the spread of COVID was actually doing more harm than good? The Times explains:



> Under normal conditions in stores, classrooms and offices, exhaled breath particles disperse, carried by air currents and, depending on the ventilation system, are replaced by fresh air roughly every 15 to 30 minutes. But erecting plastic barriers can change air flow in a room, disrupt normal ventilation and create "dead zones," where viral aerosol particles can build up and become highly concentrated.


----------



## GURPS

*An Alabama Doctor May Have Entered an Ethical Minefield Regarding Treatment and the COVID Vaccine*


So, asking for a friend here? Can a doctor turn away patients who refused to get the COVID vaccine? Isn’t that a loaded legal question? It’s an ethical one for sure, right? Aren’t medical professionals supposed to treat anyone regardless of whatever biases that could come about? I’ll leave that debate for the rest of you. What is not up for debate is that we have an Alabama doctor who is refusing to treat those who haven’t received the COVID vaccine. The doctor at the center of this story is justifying this move, noting that the vaccines have been available for months and that dying from COVID is a horrible thing to witness (via WaPo):


Valentine wrote in the post, which has since been made private but was captured in online images, that there were “no conspiracy theories, no excuses” stopping anyone from being vaccinated, AL.com reported. The doctor, who said at least three unvaccinated patients have asked him where they could get a vaccine since he posted the photo, has remained resolute to those who have questioned his decision in recent days.



 


this the ONLY form of death` the good doctor has seen ?


----------



## GURPS

*What Has Some Scientists So Concerned About Biden's Plan for Covid-19 Booster Shots*


President Biden announced this week that booster shots will be available beginning in September and encouraged Americans to get another jab eight months after their second shot. “It will be easy,” he said. 

But not all scientists believe that was the right call and are sounding the alarm about what they believe was a “rash” announcement “based on weak evidence,” reports Kaiser Health News. 

For staters, it has completely changed the messaging on the efficacy of the vaccines. 



> “I think we’ve scared people,” said Dr. Paul Offit, director of the Vaccine Education Center at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia and an advisor to the National Institutes of Health and the Food and Drug Administration.
> “We sent a terrible message,” he said. “We just sent a message out there that people who consider themselves fully vaccinated were not fully vaccinated. And that’s the wrong message, because you are protected against serious illness.” […]
> “Arguably, I think that the federal government is simply trying to stay ahead of the curve,” said Dr. Joshua Barocas, associate professor of medicine at the University of Colorado. But, he said, “I have not seen robust data yet to suggest that it is better to boost Americans who have gotten two vaccines than invest resources and time in getting unvaccinated people across the world vaccinated.” (KHN)


----------



## rio

GURPS said:


> *An Alabama Doctor May Have Entered an Ethical Minefield Regarding Treatment and the COVID Vaccine*
> 
> 
> So, asking for a friend here? Can a doctor turn away patients who refused to get the COVID vaccine? Isn’t that a loaded legal question? It’s an ethical one for sure, right? Aren’t medical professionals supposed to treat anyone regardless of whatever biases that could come about? I’ll leave that debate for the rest of you. What is not up for debate is that we have an Alabama doctor who is refusing to treat those who haven’t received the COVID vaccine. The doctor at the center of this story is justifying this move, noting that the vaccines have been available for months and that dying from COVID is a horrible thing to witness (via WaPo):
> 
> 
> Valentine wrote in the post, which has since been made private but was captured in online images, that there were “no conspiracy theories, no excuses” stopping anyone from being vaccinated, AL.com reported. The doctor, who said at least three unvaccinated patients have asked him where they could get a vaccine since he posted the photo, has remained resolute to those who have questioned his decision in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this the ONLY form of death` the good doctor has seen ?


Does this good doctor also refuse to treat drug addicts, smokers, drinkers, over eaters, athletes, and people that drive? Just wondering, cause they all make decisions daily that may kill them some day if they don't die from something else first.


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> *An Alabama Doctor May Have Entered an Ethical Minefield Regarding Treatment and the COVID Vaccine*
> 
> 
> So, asking for a friend here? Can a doctor turn away patients who refused to get the COVID vaccine? Isn’t that a loaded legal question? It’s an ethical one for sure, right? Aren’t medical professionals supposed to treat anyone regardless of whatever biases that could come about? I’ll leave that debate for the rest of you. What is not up for debate is that we have an Alabama doctor who is refusing to treat those who haven’t received the COVID vaccine. The doctor at the center of this story is justifying this move, noting that the vaccines have been available for months and that dying from COVID is a horrible thing to witness (via WaPo):
> 
> 
> Valentine wrote in the post, which has since been made private but was captured in online images, that there were “no conspiracy theories, no excuses” stopping anyone from being vaccinated, AL.com reported. The doctor, who said at least three unvaccinated patients have asked him where they could get a vaccine since he posted the photo, has remained resolute to those who have questioned his decision in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this the ONLY form of death` the good doctor has seen ?


Son and DIL were visiting with kids. Little guy got sick, so called local granddaughter's pediatrician (before urgent cares on every corner).

Doc refused to see them because parents don't give them any vaccines. He said he's not equipped to treat any of those childhood diseases. So if the boy had one of those, there was nothing the doc could do for him.

Went to St Mary's ER. Ear infection.


----------



## GURPS

*Mississippi Says To Isolate After Testing Positive For COVID-19 Or Face Up To 5 Years In Prison And A Fine*



“The failure or refusal to obey the lawful order of a health officer is, at a minimum, a misdemeanor punishable by a fine of $500.00 (41-3-59) or imprisonment for six months or both. If a life-threatening disease is involved, failure or refusal to obey the lawful order of a health officer is a felony, punishable by a fine of up to $5,000.00 or imprisonment for up to five years or both (41- 23-2),” Dobbs wrote.

The health officer then defined isolation as limiting exposure to household contacts and disallow visitors.

“Please stay in a specific room away from others in your home. Use a separate bathroom if available. If you need to be around others in your home, you should wear a face mask,” Dobbs added.

How officials would know someone tested positive and failed to self-isolate in order to punish them is unclear.


----------



## GURPS

*Another Study Undermines Mask Mandates*



Researchers from the University of Waterloo in Canada have determined that while N95 and KN95 masks do the best job at containing aerosol droplets from the wearer’s mouth, most cloth masks, such as the popular blue surgical masks, are only 10 percent effective since it doesn’t properly cover the wearer’s mouth.

“There is no question it is beneficial to wear any face covering, both for protection in close proximity and at a distance in a room,” Serhiy Yarusevych, a professor of mechanical and mechatronics engineering who led the study, said in a statement. “However, there is a very serious difference in the effectiveness of different masks when it comes to controlling aerosols.”

According to the study, “the most common masks, primarily due to problems with fit, filter about 10 percent of exhaled aerosol droplets. The remaining aerosols are redirected, mostly out the top of the mask where it fits over the nose, and escape into the ambient air unfiltered.”

Even N95 and KN95 masks aren’t perfect but filter over 50 percent of exhaled aerosols. These masks are more expensive and may not be readily available or practical for some people.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Good information site ...






						COVID-19 Info – PureHealth Functional Family Medicine
					






					purehealthmed.com


----------



## GURPS

*High School Forced Student Athletes To Wear Taxpayer-Funded Ankle Monitors To Track Covid Outbreaks*


Eatonville High School, about 60 miles south of Seattle, required student-athletes to wear the ankle monitors for high-contact and medium-contact sports such as volleyball, football, basketball, wrestling, and soccer.

The “Trace Tag” monitors are manufactured by a company called Triax and have an alarm alerting the wearer when they get too close to another person. The device also collects contact tracing data in case a wearer later tests positive. The device can also be affixed to a hardhat or worn elsewhere on the body.

The monitors were used by both coaches and students on the field, “regardless of vaccination status,” the school said in a fact sheet.

“If an athlete were to test positive for COVID-19, the entire team could be quarantined,” the school said. “By using the proximity monitors we can immediately determine who might have been exposed to Covid-19.”

A spokesperson for the school told The Daily Dot that students could opt out of wearing the monitor, but they would not be allowed to participate in sports.

The school assured that students are not being tracked, however.


----------



## GURPS

*Pretending COVID Is An Emergency Is Killing America* 


But cut through it all and ask — how many Americans are dying? According to Johns Hopkins, the fatality rate of COVID in the United States is 1.7 percent, which means that 98.3 percent survive. That takes into account all deaths, including people who had underlying conditions and the elderly. Excluding those who are obviously high-risk, the survival rate is close to 100 percent.

If COVID ever were an emergency, it is no longer one now, and it has not been for a long time. It is a nasty disease, to be sure, but it is one that we are going to have to live with and learn to treat.

Instead, we have all assumed roles in a live rendition of Hans Christian Andersen’s folktale “The Emperor’s New Clothes.” The government plays the lying emperor, whose hubris resulted in him parading naked in public while declaring he wore clothes. The American people play the silly subjects who disregarded reality to humor the monarch’s farce.

If we do not say the truth and end this false emergency, we will lose our liberty forever. In March 2020, we foolishly locked down and ceded our constitutional system of government (three independent branches with checks and balances) to rule by the executive. The executives and attendant bureaucrats assumed the powers of the legislature, issuing lockdown orders, mask mandates, and now vaccine passports.


----------



## GURPS

*After implementing a vaccine mandate, Amherst requires double-masking and limits student travel*




The school cited the rapid spread of the Delta variant of the coronavirus as the need to implement extensive new regulations.

In addition to the masking mandate, no events with alcohol can be held at the beginning of the fall semester, and everyone at sporting events must be masked. No tailgating before or after events will be allowed.

Further, students will not be allowed to go to restaurants and bars in the nearby town of Amherst, and will not be permitted to travel to the town at all unless they are engaging in “business” such as setting up a bank account or picking up prescriptions.

Martin said the school expects to relax some of the rules “when [it is] confident the virus is not harder to control than we had predicted and is not beginning to take an even more virulent form.”


----------



## Hijinx

Sounds like an Amherst student might as well be in prison


----------



## Kyle

Democrats Say True Lockdowns Have Never Been Tried


"It's important to understand—true lockdowns have never been tried," said Pelosi. "The last time we tried it, we had too many exceptions and the Trump Administration managed it very poorly. If we enact new 'Democratic Lockdowns' with the right people in charge, that will be just what we need to fight the virus and it will definitely work this time." 

Democrats are proposing new "Democratic Lockdowns" as a cure for every problem America faces—from COVID and climate change to systemic racism. 

"If we just make all the pesky people stay in their houses forever, we'll have no more problems," said Congresswoman Jackie Speier. "I realized that after I realized almost all the problems are caused by people!"

Democrats will be proposing new legislation next week mandating permanent lockdowns for everyone entitled the "For the Good of All People Act".










						Democrats Say True Lockdowns Have Never Been Tried
					

SAN FRANCISCO, CA—During a rally in Nancy Pelosi's district today, several prominent Democrats called for more nationwide lockdowns to combat the new COVID variants.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> Democrats Say True Lockdowns Have Never Been Tried




I know this is the Bee ... but Not in the US .. they are in Australia and New Zealand


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## TPD




----------



## GURPS

That is not a ' Healthy ' 16 yr old ... she is way over weight ..


----------



## stgislander

TPD said:


>



What is "Things that make you go hmmmm" for $200.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> ... almost all the problems are caused by people!"


"There's much truth in parody." - Naughtius Maximus


----------



## GURPS

*New Stanford Studies on COVID-19 Infection Fatality Rates Should End Covidstan Forever*



One of the strangest features of the pandemic is the personal and sometimes professional attacks on well-respected researchers and physicians who dissent from the narrative of our health agencies. For months, anyone who does this knows the cost, and they choose to proceed. Because of this trend, I tend to take what they say pretty seriously. For them to buck the system at this point appears to be motivated by their conscience.

Ioannidis authored two new studies on infection fatality rates (IFR) for COVID-19. One is published in the _Bulletin of the World Health Organization_ and calculates overall IFR_. _Using seroprevalence studies, which measure the portion of the population with antibodies to COVID-19, he estimated the number of infections worldwide. From that calculation, he estimated the overall IFR as of September of 2020:



> Acknowledging these limitations, based on the currently available data, one may project that over half a billion people have been infected as of 12 September 2020, far more than the approximately 29 million documented laboratory-confirmed cases. Most locations probably have an infection fatality rate less than 0.20% and with appropriate, precise non-pharmacological measures that selectively try to protect high-risk vulnerable populations and settings, the infection fatality rate may be brought even lower.




For reference, the generally quoted IFR from influenza globally according to the WHO is 0.1%. So, Ioannidis’s finding implies COVID-19 is twice as deadly as the flu. That is why the second study is so important. In a preprint titled “Infection fatality rate of COVID-19 in community-dwelling populations with emphasis on the elderly: An overview,” he calculates age-adjusted IFR rates.

These calculations do not take comorbidities into account. So, while the results may vary in different regions of the world based on the status of the healthcare system, socioeconomics, and overall health status, they should serve as a guide to consider the relative worth of interventions like vaccination, masks, social distancing, and lockdown. For example, the U.S. has an advanced healthcare system and is regarded as a wealthy nation, improving the IFR. However, we have higher than average rates for comorbidities, especially obesity, than other nations, which could elevate the IFR inside the range.






Age stratified infection fatality rates for COVID-19 Ioannidis and Axfors July 2021.


----------



## GURPS

*Great Barrington Declaration*


----------



## GURPS

*Why in the World Is the Government Disrupting the Distribution of Monoclonal Antibodies Now?*


*On Friday, someone who claimed to be an urgent care specialist tweeted that HHS had informed him that the government would now decide which facilities would receive doses of monoclonal antibodies. Jim Jackson wrote: “So now the government is getting involved in [read: restricting] monoclonal antibody distribution. Before, I could just order as much as we needed, and they shipped it next day air. Now a govt. commission will decide when, if, and how much I will be able to get for my pts [patients]. ‘Should you have any questions regarding this update in ordering and distribution procedures, please email the Federal COVID-19 Response Team.’ Wonderful.”*

He added the alert from HHS that confirmed his assertion. Now, only facilities participating in the HHS Protect program can order the treatment, and the agency will review all orders. Suppose the current distribution map provided by HHS includes the HHS Protect facilities. In that case, the new order review process seems like a heavy administrative burden for the program. It may delay or limit treatment for at-risk patients.

Monoclonal antibodies are approved and recommended for outpatient use. HHS instructs patients who qualify to access them within ten days of symptom onset. Regeneron also has FDA approval to be used post-exposure and for prevention. All approved uses are time-dependent and not conducive to a burdensome order review process. The timing of the change in how health providers access them is curious.

If the supply is genuinely so constrained that the federal government needs to get involved in decisions about distribution, the question should be why. The use of monoclonal antibodies is restricted and only provided for specific at-risk groups. By managing and approving distribution, HHS insulates the manufacturers from actual market demand. Now, some at-risk vaccinated as well as unvaccinated patients require effective treatment, and it is constrained. If new variants emerge and become dominant, that trend may continue.


----------



## GURPS

*The Highly Effective Covid Treatment Joe Biden Won’t Tell You About *



Since then, the treatment has been authorized for public use and has been widely praised by many doctors, patients, and public health officials — including some from the federal government. But word of the treatment and its availability (which you can view, here) is just not getting out fast enough.

*What is monoclonal antibody treatment? *

The antibody treatment is essentially an infusion of supplemental antibodies that help your body fight off COVID — and fast, according to medical experts. University of Alabama at Birmingham Professor Turner Overton explained it this way: Your “immune system takes two to three weeks to make good antibodies,” but “monoclonal antibodies are supplemental antibodies that can be administered early in the course of infection — the first 10 days after symptoms commence — to rapidly bind and kill the COVID virus.”

Medical experts suggest that the treatment should be given to COVID-positive patients during the first ten days of symptoms.

Health officials have emphasized that vaccination is still the best option for Americans in reducing a patient’s chances of hospitalization and death. “The monoclonal antibodies are not as durable as the vaccine,” Dr. Overton said. “The vaccine trains a healthy immune system to protect from a future infection, and the protection can last much longer.”


----------



## Kyle

Immune System Criticized As Anti-Science

“Does a ‘complex network of cells, and proteins that defends the body against infection’ sound scientific to you? Didn’t think so,” said CDC spokesman Jonathan Growsky. “Science is doing what we say to do without question, not magically getting healthy while your body functions as designed. That's just superstitious nonsense”

Growsky continued, “How can we expect the human body to keep track of every microbe it’s ever killed, and know how to kill it again quickly if it ever returns? It is as nonsensical as it sounds.”










						Immune System Criticized As Anti-Science
					

ATLANTA, GA—The CDC has issued new guidelines that specifically call out anyone relying on a functioning immune system as being anti-science. “Does a ‘complex network of cells, and proteins that defends the body against infection’ sound scientific to you? Didn’t think so,” said CDC spokesman...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

Maybe there is a difference here? The photo from Politico is from the Sturgis motorcycle rally. That is much different than hundreds of thousands packing together on Saturday across the country, because…science, we think. It’s enough to leave us flustered.



*See CNN’s Chris Cillizza join in condemning the Covid dangers of college football crowds — AND rave about the return of college football crowds*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*We Now Have Undeniable Evidence That Biden Is Making Political, Not Science-Based, Decisions on COVID*



So why did the Biden administration tighten their mask guidance for schools? Was there some study that supported it? Some new data I wasn’t aware of?

Nope. It was pressure from a prominent teachers’ union. According to internal emails obtained via FOIA request by the watchdog group Americans for Public Trust, the Biden administration caved to the National Education Association (NEA). The Biden administration recommended universal masking when NEA threatened to publicly criticize them.

“The National Education Association sent a draft statement to White House officials that included harsh criticism of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s masking guidance, the emails show,” Fox News reports. “But the teachers union ultimately published a version with a much softer tone, and the CDC revised its guidance to indicate that everyone should be masked in schools, regardless of vaccination status.”

“This batch of emails came just weeks after we already exposed the teachers unions influenced the CDC on school openings,” Americans for Public Trust Executive Director Caitlin Sutherland told Fox News. “Lo and behold, less than two weeks later, they’re at it again, but this time in relation to mask guidance.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


>



Where was she in years past when those with the flu were hospitalized without a flu vaccine taking up resources?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## TPD

but wait that can't be - all the liberal governors are up north and they know how to control this pandemic!


----------



## GURPS

*Facebook Fact-Checking Calls CDC Fake News, Backfires In HILARIOUS Blunder*


----------



## Kyle

In New Matrix Movie, Neo To Just Tell Humans To Stay Home, Stay Safe In Their Pods

"@#$% your freedoms!" he then shouts at some humans waking up from the Matrix. "Do you want grandma to die?!" He immediately alerts the machines in charge of making sure humanity is safe, and the humans are mercifully killed.










						In New Matrix Movie, Neo To Just Tell Humans To Stay Home, Stay Safe In Their Pods
					

BURBANK, CA—The Matrix was a groundbreaking science fiction film with a lot to say about dystopian governments, the dangers of technology, and the need to rebel against authoritarian systems.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hijinx

Doctors are pissing me off.
When you call your Doctor the first message is "If this is an emergency go to the ER.
If it was an emergency i would already be there.
Anything you need to see a Doctor for other then a regular appointment or physical you might belucky and get one for 3 or 4 days later, Maybe 2 weeks. In other words if you have a headache or your back hurts , but it isn't sufficient to go to the Emergency room in your opinion you have to suffer with it for days or go to urgent care or the ER. It seems all Primary Care Doctors want to deal with is the easy stuff and  the easy money.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> It seems all Primary Care Doctors want to deal with is the easy stuff and the easy money.


Mabye that's why they are Primary Care and not world renowned surgeons.  Lower third of the graduating class.


----------



## GURPS

*Doctors form new alliance to combat censorship of lifesaving COVID info*




Addressing an "unprecedented assault" on the freedom to care for their patients, 15 physicians who have spoken out against what they describe as government and media disinformation and censorship during the coronavirus pandemic have formed a new alliance.

The founders of the Pandemic Health Alliance met in Puerto Rico last week, issuing on Wednesday a manifesto called the San Juan Declaration in which they warned their profession is at "a crossroad."

"There has been an unprecedented and intentional assault on our ability to care for our patients," they wrote, according to LifeSiteNews. "Physicians, and all health care providers, must have the freedom to practice the art and science of medicine without fear of retribution, censorship, slander, and disciplinary action to include possible loss of licensure and hospital privileges, loss of insurance contracts and interference from government entities and organizations — all further preventing us from caring for patients in need."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*New Study Shatters Narrative Surrounding COVID Hospitalizations*


Instead of each "COVID hospitalization" reported being a life-and-death situation that mandates a drastic reaction, the numbers can come from a number of scenarios. Perhaps someone is getting treatment for cancer and, when admitted, they test positive for COVID but remain asymptomatic, for example. Also included are psychiatric admissions entirely unrelated to COVID. 
Here's how researchers reached their conclusion after analyzing electronic hospital records for roughly 50,000 COVID hospital admissions at more than 100 VA hospitals nationwide:



> They checked to see whether each patient required supplemental oxygen or had a blood oxygen level below 94 percent. (The latter criterion is based on the National Institutes of Health definition of “severe COVID.”) If either of these conditions was met, the authors classified that patient as having moderate to severe disease; otherwise, the case was considered mild or asymptomatic.


And for patients who were vaccinated against the Wuhan coronavirus, the percentage of COVID hospitalizations for those with mild or asymptomatic cases rose to 57 percent. But, another panic-busting finding from the study: "unvaccinated patients have also been showing up with less severe symptoms, on average, than earlier in the pandemic: The study found that 45 percent of their cases were mild or asymptomatic since January 21." That positive development, according to one of the study's co-authors, is due to patients being younger and more likely to have had COVID previously.


----------



## GURPS

*MTA Will Withhold Death Benefits From Unvaccinated Workers*


NEW YORK — The Metropolitan Transportation Authority plans to extend a $500,000 death benefit to its employees who die of COVID-related causes through the end of 2021, a senior authority official said Monday. But the benefit will remain unavailable to those who decline to get vaccinated against the coronavirus.

The authority, which runs New York City’s subways, buses and commuter trains, has provided the $500,000 benefit to all of its 68,000 employees since last year. But in April, as vaccines became widely available, the authority decided that, starting in June, the benefit would be available only to the families of employees who had been vaccinated.

That requirement was one of several ways the authority used to urge its workers to get vaccinated. The authority was hit hard by the virus last year, with 171 employees dying of COVID-related causes since the pandemic started.




Seems to be an Equal Protection Violation


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

So ... the protected need protection from the unprotected by forcing the unprotected to take the protection that doesn't protect the protected?

Another part of the equation is that if vaccinated, there is a 100% chance _you_ are exposed to the possible, "rare" side effects of the vaccine, but if y_ou_ are _not vaccinated_ there is not a 100% chance you will contract COVID.


----------



## GURPS

*COVID-19 death toll surpasses 1918 flu pandemic; Jonah Goldberg says to prepare for a lot of ‘when you adjust for population’ tweets*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## TPD

We also need to adjust for died with vs died from


----------



## GURPS

*How Massachusetts Annihilated Private Property Rights In The Name Of COVID Restrictions


Restricting Private Assembly In Your Home*

At issue in _Desrosiers v. Baker_ is the legality of several COVID-19 lockdown orders issued throughout 2020 by Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker. The lockdown orders, which were some of the most draconian in the nation, generally banned all private assemblies that did not have a political or religious purpose after 9:30 p.m., no matter the size or location.

The orders imposed significantly stricter restrictions on assembly in “private residences” than on assembly in public settings. The orders encouraged “the public’s unselfish compliance,” and were enforceable variously by misdemeanor criminal penalties, civil fines, and court injunction. These penalties also applied to hosts who failed to cooperate with government requests for “lists of attendees at social gatherings.”

The Massachusetts lockdown orders even included a quasi-adultery ban, in effect at all hours, on assembly involving close physical contact by the un-cohabiting, instead of by the unmarried. Under the orders, “participants who [were] not members of the same household” had to keep six feet of distance from each other at all times. The orders warned that a “gathering shall violate this provision where, no matter the number of participants present, conditions or activities at the gathering are such that it is not reasonably possible for all participants to maintain this degree of separation.”

(This article does not contain any legal advice, but it seems that _in flagrante_ interjections uttered toward a divinity, rather than toward the act itself, may have qualified a close, physical contact assembly for a religious purposes exemption.)


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*Today’s Chart: Those Covid Vaccines Are, Um, .... Different.*

America has been vaccinating adults against seasonal flu and kids against a growing number of things for decades, generating in the process a modest but steady background noise of side effects. Until this year, when both overall reports and deaths spiked.


----------



## Hijinx

Well: I actually believe the numbers from 1918.
All of those people probably died from the flu or bad treatment of it.

I don't believe these modern numbers.
Many died from other things and had the flu or died from the regular flu and it was attributed to Covid.
It's a bit like the kid who cried wolf. If you lie to me enough I begin to realize you are a liar.
That is my problem with the new and the Biden Government.
They constantly lie.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> Well: I actually believe the numbers from 1918.
> All of those people probably died from the flu or bad treatment of it.
> 
> I don't believe these modern numbers.
> Many died from other things and had the flu or died from the regular flu and it was attributed to Covid.
> It's a bit like the kid who cried wolf. If you lie to me enough I begin to realize you are a liar.
> That is my problem with the new and the Biden Government.
> They constantly lie.


Actually, those that died in 1918+ was from bacterial pneumonia.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

TPD said:


> We also need to adjust for died with vs died from




People died just from the Spanish Flu. People with covid who died had heart disease, cancer, kidney disease, etc .


----------



## herb749

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159458




Also add, going on vacation .


----------



## GURPS

*Here’s Why Doctors Go Along With COVID Panic Porn and CDC Prescriptions*



U&C bills are just one of hundreds of rules that CMMS enforces. Another is “Pay for Performance.” Basically, P-f-P requires you to check a host of boxes when taking care of patients. If you didn’t get that IV antibiotic in 20 minutes before the incision, you failed P-f-P and may not get paid. The hospital won’t get paid to take care of the patient if there’s a complication. So let us suppose that you use Ivermectin to treat a COVID patient as they arrive in the hospital?
Ivermectin isn’t on the Medicare/Medicaid approved list of medications for COVID. Your hospital pharmacy will call you up and give you grief. After wasting a lot of time getting them to finally let you have it, you’ve had to cancel half of your office day.
The next day, you’ll get a visit from a coder who will tell you that you didn’t use the approved treatment protocol and put the hospital in jeopardy because you flunked P-f-P. By the way, that “coder” is the person who “helps” you use the proper ICD (billing) code for whatever the patient has in order for the hospital to make the most money. But that’s not the worst of it.

Because you flunked P-f-P, that waves a red flag in front of the CMMS bulls, and you’re about to get gored. They will wonder what other bad things you’ve done. As soon as they find one, it gets flagged as “Medicare fraud,” and they will bill you for twice what you got paid as a penalty.
Can you guess how many other instances of fraud they’ll find if they look hard? Do you have to ask why my partners would get upset if I published while I was still in practice? By the way, CMMS can go two years back as they look for your crimes. They can ultimately take your house, your car, and your wife’s poodle while they’re at it.
Let’s change the scene. Suppose you’re in private practice. You can’t give Ivermectin because the feds will key in on it if your patient’s on Medicare or Medicaid. So you decide to take care of them off the books. They pay you cash and all is well. Not! You now took a private payment for Medicare covered service. That will get you barred from seeing another Medicare patient for two years.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> A Teenager Posted About Her COVID-19 Infection on Instagram. A Deputy Threatened To Arrest Her If She Didn't Delete It.


----------



## TPD

Just wow!


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> A Teenager Posted About Her COVID-19 Infection on Instagram. A Deputy Threatened To Arrest Her If She Didn't Delete It.





*Judge Explains First Amendment Basics to Wisconsin Sheriff Who Threatened Teen with Jail for Instagramming Her COVID Infection*


"Defendants may have preferred to keep Marquette County residents ignorant to the possibility of COVID-19 in their community for a while longer, so they could avoid having to field calls from concerned citizens," Ludwig wrote. "but that preference did not give them authority to hunt down and eradicate inconvenient Instagram posts."

*Ludwig firmly reminded the sheriff that even if Cohoon had been wrong about her infection—even if she had been deliberately lying—he still shouldn't have ordered her to take it down: "The Marquette County Sheriff had no more ability to silence Amyiah's posts than it would to silence the many talking heads on cable news, who routinely pronounce one-sided hot takes on the issues of the day, purposefully ignoring any inconvenient facts that might disrupt their preferred narratives. Indeed, even if Amyiah's posts had been untruthful, no court has ever suggested that noncommercial false speech is exempt from First Amendment scrutiny."*

It's an interesting time capsule. While many of us now are frustrated at government responses that exaggerate the risks of infection among the vaccinated while at the same time dragging their feet on access to vaccination boosters and home testing, let's not forget about the early days, when the authorities had their heads in the sand and tried to act like everything was going to be just fine.


----------



## GURPS

*Poll Shows Most Americans Wildly Overestimate COVID Hospitalization Risks: Is the Media to Blame?*



*The hospitalization rate for both vaccinated and unvaccinated COVID patients is under 1%. The hospitalization rate for vaccinated COVID patients is 0.01%, or 1 out of every 10,914 patients, while the hospitalization rate for unvaccinated COVID patients is 0.89%, or 1 out of 112 patients.*

This poll is based on American COVID patients and doesn’t include recent data from Israel showing that 59% of COVID patients in the hospital were fully vaccinated.

*FACT-O-RAMA!* Statistics from the Johns Hopkins website show us that the United States has a COVID survivability rate of 98.4%, meaning 1.6% of Americans with COVID die. Turkey has the highest survivability rate at 99.1%.

It’s no surprise that so many people on both sides of the aisle don’t have the correct answers. Politicians, celebrities, and news outlets regurgitate different COVID “information” and opinions, depending on their political leanings.

Rep. Ritchie Torres, a Democrat from New York City, wants to keep unvaccinated people off airplanes. New York’s Governor Hochul recently stated that roughly 72,000 healthcare workers will lose their jobs on September 27 if they don’t get vaccinated—the same workers who were given a hero’s parade last year.

CNN’s favorite jackpudding, Don Lemon, wants society to shun the unvaccinated, even going so far as to keep them from going into a hospital.


----------



## herb749

So on another site I visit the latest squawk is a shortage of covid tests and the lack of home tests. Yeah, what we need is home tests, then more people will go to a hospital. People are too easy to run get a test now.

Wonder what they would do if you started getting charged instead of free .?


----------



## GURPS

*GOP Doctors Urge CDC to Recognize COVID Natural Immunity*


Led by Republican Senator Roger Marshall (R-KS) and the GOP Doctors caucus in the House of Representatives, Republican lawmakers are urging the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) to “recognize natural immunity” as the fight over vaccine mandates heats up, Fox News reported first.

"The U.S. Department of Defense vaccine mandate has the potential to lead to a national security crisis by separating up to 20% of our military personnel, many of whom likely have natural immunity,” a letter to the CDC from the lawmakers reads, referencing recent vaccine mandates. “Published and submitted journal articles verify immunity from natural infection and innate immunity in measuring an individual’s level of protection to COVID-19. One study examining this found that patients who recovered from COVID-19 could produce long-term immune response...We urge the CDC to acknowledge natural immunity and work with other federal agencies to ensure all future guidance, policies and federally-funded research take this evidence into account and build off it.”


----------



## Kyle

Sad: Biden Supporter Doesn’t Realize Nation Already Back To Normal Outside Window

ANN ARBOR, MI—Janice Donaldson, thirty-year-old schoolteacher and Don Lemon superfan, forlornly looked out her bedroom window, wondering if the day would ever come when she could safely leave the confines of her well-Cloroxed home.

"Can you imagine how it will feel one day to just be able to go to the grocery store again?" she said as she placed another delivery order for canned goods. "Even to be able to eat produce would be so nice, instead of having to quarantine these canned tomatoes in a closet before roasting out all the germs."

"I was so elated to finally get the vaccine—only to learn from our dear President that I could still die at any moment if I came across some unvaccinated imbecile," said Ms. Donaldson, clutching her Dr. Fauci pillow. 










						Sad: Biden Supporter Doesn’t Realize Nation Already Back To Normal Outside Window
					

ANN ARBOR, MI—Janice Donaldson, thirty-year-old schoolteacher and Don Lemon superfan, forlornly looked out her bedroom window, wondering if the day would ever come when she could safely leave the confines of her well-Cloroxed home.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hijinx

If I were looking for someone to give rapt attention to and get his advice, Don Lemon  would probably be the last person i would look for.


Yes I know this is Babylon Bee, but the guy who goes around sticking his smelly balls fingers under people's noses does have fans--------------I guess.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Doctor Rand Paul Absolutely TORCHES HHS Secretary Becerra on Natural Immunity*


Paul asked Becerra if he was a doctor. Paul, of course, is a licensed physician who often does charity eye surgery during congressional breaks. Becerra offered his 30 years of work on health policy, but Paul kept going.

*“You presume somehow to tell over 100 million Americans who have survived COVID that we have no right to determine our own medical care?” Paul asked. “You alone are on high, and you’ve made these decisions? A lawyer with no scientific background, no medical degree. This is an arrogance coupled with an authoritarianism that is unseemly and unAmerican. You, sir, are the one ignoring the science.”

Paul noted that dozens of studies show robust, long-lasting immunity following a COVID infection. He pointed out other illnesses like measles and smallpox, where the CDC does not recommend vaccination after a person recovers. As almost anyone over the age of 40 knows, we were not vaccinated for chickenpox if we had it as children.

Paul told Becerra he should be ashamed of himself and accused him of being dishonest about natural immunity. “Today, after hearing millions of people in a study prove, show without a doubt that there’s a great deal of immunity from getting it naturally, do you want to apologize to the 100 million Americans who suffered through COVID, survived, have immunity, and yet you want to hold them down and vaccinate them? Do you want to apologize for calling those people flat-earthers?”

Becerra, of course, did not.

Becerra called Paul’s assertion about natural immunity, which is backed up by dozens of studies, an “opinion” and said his organization follows data, science, and on-the-ground results. Paul noted that this did not include the dozens of studies he referenced. “You’re selectively doing this because you want us to submit to your will. You have no scientific background and no scientific degrees. And yet, you aren’t really concerned about 100 million Americans who had the disease. You just want to tell us, ‘Do as you’re told.’ That’s what you’re telling us. You want to mandate this on all of us.”*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Ted, always on point. Before you hit "play", read what the sheep is saying.


----------



## GURPS

*The Research Is Clear: Ivermectin Is a Safe, Effective Treatment for COVID, so Why Isn’t It Being Used?*


The young pharmacist, a few years out of pharmacy school, informed me he did not understand why I was using ivermectin for early treatment of COVID because “SARS-CoV-2 does not have an exoskeleton.”

I explained I was not using ivermectin as an anti-parasitic medication, but that it had impressive data as an anti-inflammatory and anti-viral. Furthermore, as a pediatrician, I have more than 40 years of experience managing multiple viral illnesses. There is value in treating viruses early, often with inexpensive natural remedies, rather than “staying at home until you have problems breathing then go to the hospital” as U.S. public officials have advised for COVID.

The pharmacist was not buying my initial explanation. “I am not going to fill prescriptions for ivermectin that are used in pseudo vaccine doses,” he told me.

I was surprised a young pharmacist was able to override an experienced physician’s prescription, effectively removing an inexpensive prevention and treatment option for selected patients in the middle of a pandemic.

The medical educator in me kicked in. “I would be happy to send you some references about the use of ivermectin for treatment and prevention. There are impressive studies from Argentina, Peru, Africa and India that suggest much better outcomes than we are achieving here in the U.S. with our single-minded focus on vaccines.”

He told me the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) did not recommend ivermectin for COVID. I asked to see the documentation and he agreed to fax it to me. I hand-delivered 93 references and a great review article to the Walgreens. The pharmacist faxed back a post from March 5, on the FDA website entitled “Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19.”


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS

*Man Dies From COVID-19 After Hospital Rejects Court Order For Ivermectin: Report *


Although Jeremy L. Carter was vaccinated against COVID-19, he still caught the virus at the end of August, Lewke detailed. He became sick enough to be hospitalized at Rochester General Hospital and continued to deteriorate to the point where he was placed on a ventilator.

After consulting with Carter’s primary care doctor, Carter and his daughter Jill Alvarado wanted to try Ivermectin. Although the drug is not approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to treat COVID-19, and the FDA has explicitly warned against using it, some doctors have prescribed Ivermectin for COVID-19 patients.

However, the hospital refused to administer the drug to Carter, even though the family said they would gladly sign away any right to file a malpractice lawsuit.


----------



## GURPS

*Doctors are getting angry at their patients*


Doctors are having none of it. Instead, they lash out at the very idea that patients should expect to be treated for COVID. They complain of being imposed upon by people who refuse to be vaccinated, overlooking the fact that even the vaccinated have become seriously ill or died of COVID or one of the many variants that have emerged since mass vaccination began. Doctors are not supposed to hurt us—yet I can’t think of anything more hurtful than telling people who test positive for COVID to go home and wait to see how sick they will get, then getting angry at those same people when they ask for a treatment that might prevent them getting sick at all.


----------



## DaSDGuy

We passed a grim milestone this week -  more than 353,000 coronavirus deaths have been reported since January 1, 2021, according to an ABC News story citing data from Johns Hopkins University, which is more than the 352,000 deaths in 2020.

In other words for the mentally slow, more people have died from COVID with Biden as POTUS than Trump. And we still have three months of 2021 to go.

So much for Trump being the problem.


----------



## GURPS

*Reopen California Schools Facebook Page Mysteriously Disappears*


With the increasing attacks on grassroots activism groups formed by parents against school boards and teachers unions, this type of naked swipe by Big Tech comes as no surprise. As my colleague streiff reported, the Department of Justice is targeting parents and parent organizations who protest school boards and curriculum for their school-aged children in which they do not agree. It is a foregone conclusion that an organization like Reopen California Schools is also in their crosshairs.

Reopen California Schools, in conjunction with Let Them Breathe, filed a lawsuit in July against the State of California, officials from the California Department of Public Health, and Governor Gavin Newsom challenging the state’s mask mandates, and COVID quarantine and testing protocols. In a September 30 TRO (temporary restraining order) hearing, the state attempted to delay the injunctive relief hearing until 2022, but it was denied by Judge Cynthia Freeland. As reported by group founders Jonathan Zachreson (Reopen California Schools) and Sharon McKeeman (Let Them Breathe) the fact that the state did an opposition dump of 1600 pages with supporting documents at midnight of September 30, and also attempted to kick the can into next year, casts some doubt that the state attorneys are merely trying to paper the plaintiffs, while they dig for substantive arguments.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Here's the answer to the religious test when asked. Just say my body is a temple, I am to keep it clean. You don't even need to be a member of any "recognized" religion. Best part? You get to decide what is clean, what goes into your body. As per _your_ understanding of scripture. You don't need to explain any further.

There’s actually not just one Bible verse that talks about how *your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit*.  Here are a couple of them!

“Or do you not know that *your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit* within you, whom you have from God? You are not your own, for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.” – 1st Corinthians 6:19-20
“Do you not know that you are *God’s temple* and that God’s Spirit dwells in you? If anyone destroys God’s temple, God will destroy him. For God’s temple is holy, and you are that temple.” – 1st Corinthians 3:16-17
“Now you are the body of Christ and individually members of it.” – 1st Corinthians 12:27
"It is sown a natural body, it is raised a spiritual body. If there is a natural body, there is also a spiritual body."– 1 Corinthians 15:44


----------



## GURPS

*Cleveland Clinic joins Colorado Hospital and says it will stop performing organ transplants for unvaccinated people due to fears of recipients being vulnerable to Covid*



*The Cleveland Clinic will no longer allow people unvaccinated against COVID-19 to receive organ transplants*
*Official cite the danger that people who receive transplants face from the virus as reason to deny them the operation*
*A person also must be vaccinated in order to donate to be a living organ donor due to fears Covid may be able to transmit through the procedure *
*UCHealth in Colorado made headlines last week for instituting a similar policy and denying an unvaccinated woman a kidney transplant*
*Previous studies found that people who receive organ transplants do not generate strong antibody responses to the vaccine *


----------



## GURPS

*Sssh! Our Overlords Will NOT Like This Report From Sharyl Attkisson About COVID And The Amish*


Sharyl Attkisson, an investigative reporter and host of "Full Measure," interviewed members of the Amish community in Lancaster, Pennsylvania to find out how any of them managed to survive without following the Covid response mandates and recommendations of the U.S. government and medical establishment.

Contrary to assurances that hospitals would be overwhelmed and bodies would be piled up in the street unless everyone locked down, masked up, and got a Covid vaccination, the Amish community - a technology-eschewing Christian group generally distrustful of government - actually managed through the pandemic just fine after a brief shutdown in early 2020.

*"There's no evidence of any more deaths among the Amish than in places that shut down tight," Attkisson said. "Some claim there were fewer here. That’s without masking, staying at home, or vaccines."*


----------



## GURPS

*Colorado battles fall COVID-19 resurgence, with highest hospitalization rate since December*

There is "a clear increase in cases statewide," state epidemiologist Dr. Rachel Herlihy said in a COVID-19 briefing on Thursday.

In the last month alone, the state's daily case average has nearly doubled -- increasing by 91.5% since late September, according to federal data, and state data shows that Colorado's average positivity rate has risen from just under 7% last week, to nearly 8.5% this week.

"Colorado moving in the wrong direction is a clear signal that we are not yet out of this pandemic, especially in under-vaccinated states. Colorado has yet to reach 70% with a first dose and if you layer in colder temperatures and relaxed masking, history is likely to repeat itself," said John Brownstein, an epidemiologist at Boston Children's Hospital and an ABC News contributor, referring to the total population of the state.



 





A disease cannot be controlled


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...
























						Giant Vaccinators, Global Dictators and The People Who Refused To Be Sheeple - Gumshoe News
					

by Dee McLachlan In 2013, eight years ago, I produced a couple of kid’s books to awaken the kids… and their parents. I produced five, with my favourite being… The People Who Refused To Be Sheeple I read through it this morning. How prophetic it has turned out. The rhymes weave through various...




					gumshoenews.com


----------



## GURPS

Guess which had mask mandates and lock downs


----------



## TPD

That’s an anomaly. Walensky and Fauci will explain tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Kyle said:


> View attachment 160550



The thing with those masks, such as the M40 gas mask, requires the wearer be clean shaven to form a tight seal around the face. Ever seen a bearded man wear a paper mask? That sh!t ain't working.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*No, The Doctors Who Opposed Lockdowns Aren’t To Blame For Lockdowns’ Failure*


In a refreshingly honest recent episode of The Hill’s “Rising,” Kim Iversen addressed the enormous collateral public health damage from lockdowns. She lauded the prescience of the Great Barrington Declaration and its 860,000-plus signers, and lamented that corporate media had mischaracterized and villainized rather than engaged with us.

The Intercept’s Ryan Grim, her co-host, quickly proved her point, falsely claiming that “their extremism was based on a faulty understanding of the pandemic … one of the three authors took to the Wall Street Journal, famously, and said … the better estimate of the fatalities that we are going to see from Covid are around 20 to 40,000.”

This is a mischaracterization. The point of Bhattacharya’s March 2020 op-ed was that the prevailing predictions that Covid would kill many millions in the United States “could plausibly be orders of magnitude too high,” since we did not know how many had been infected at the time, and that uncertainty “could make the difference between an epidemic that kills 20,000 and one that kills two million.”

To bring clarity, the op-ed called for antibody prevalence studies; studies that the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) was not conducting, and Bhattacharya subsequently performed. Honest scientists point out not only what is known but also what is not known.

An article in the British Medical Journal falsely claimed that Bhattacharya, Gupta, and I have “expressed opposition to mass vaccination.” The opposite is true. I was even removed from a CDC working group for being too pro-vaccine, after arguing against the CDC pause on the Johnson and Johnson vaccine. By publishing erroneous claims that there are prominent professors at Harvard, Stanford, and Oxford who are against the


----------



## GURPS

*The Latest COVID Data out of Germany Is Yet More Proof That Mask and Vaccine Mandates Are Ridiculous*



Germany also has varying degrees of masking and social distancing requirements varying from state to state, but all appear to maintain some sort of mandate regarding masking.  But regardless of the mandate, the University of Maryland has data that shows nearly 80% of Germans comply with masking at all times in public places.  These numbers are significantly higher than in the US, where mask compliance is below 60%.

Yet despite one of the highest vaccination rates in the world at 67%, coupled with one of the highest mask compliance rates, Germany’s new case rate has skyrocketed to levels that haven’t been seen since the start of the pandemic.

From Reuters:



> The seven-day incidence rate – the number of people per 100,000 to be infected over the last week – rose to 201.1, higher than a previous record of 197.6 in December last year, the figures from the Robert Koch Institute showed on Monday.
> The number of confirmed coronavirus cases rose to 4,782,546 from 4,767,033 a day earlier. The number of deaths increased by 33 to a total of 96,558.



To me, it is mindboggling how the data continues to roll in showing that vaccines and mandates do little if anything, to slow the spread of COVID-19.  Certainly, the argument could be made that it would be worse if there was a lower vaccination rate and mask compliance rate, however again, the data doesn’t support that.  In populations where the vaccination rate and mask compliance rate is lower, the infection rate is not any higher and is oftentimes, lower than those countries with higher mitigation compliance rates. For reference, Germany is at an all-time high for cases despite their mitigation efforts and compliance. On the other hand, Sweden has a mask compliance rate of approximately 5%, has a vaccination rate similar to that of Germany at 68%, and has had no government lockdown measures, but currently only sit about 11% of peak. Right next door to Germany in the Czech Republic, only 57% of the population is fully vaccinated, less than 60% of the population complies with mask, and they have had virtually no lockdown measures for months but they are only at 59% of peak.  If either masks or vaccines were as effective as promoted, these states would have much higher numbers.


----------



## GURPS

*Despite Mandates Aplenty, California's COVID Rate Now Doubles Florida's*


California is averaging 16 new cases per 100,000 residents the last week compared to just seven in Florida.

California’s full vaccination rate (62%) is higher than places like Florida (60) and Texas (54), where state leaders do not enforce mask policies or support strict mandates.




Vaccines Do Not Stop The Spread
Covid is NOT Stopped By Masks and Social Restrictions - Vax Passports / Occupancy Restrictions
Flu is Seasonal


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

40 years ago, a foretelling movie was made ..... but you thought it was just a movie, make believe. _They_ have been telling us, mocking us at every turn, via TV shows and movies, openly, everything _they_ are doing or are going to do. You just have to open your mind to understand.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *The Latest COVID Data out of Germany Is Yet More Proof That Mask and Vaccine Mandates Are Ridiculous*
> 
> 
> 
> Germany also has varying degrees of masking and social distancing requirements varying from state to state, but all appear to maintain some sort of mandate regarding masking.  But regardless of the mandate, the University of Maryland has data that shows nearly 80% of Germans comply with masking at all times in public places.  These numbers are significantly higher than in the US, where mask compliance is below 60%.
> 
> Yet despite one of the highest vaccination rates in the world at 67%, coupled with one of the highest mask compliance rates, Germany’s new case rate has skyrocketed to levels that haven’t been seen since the start of the pandemic.
> 
> From Reuters:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it is mindboggling how the data continues to roll in showing that vaccines and mandates do little if anything, to slow the spread of COVID-19.  Certainly, the argument could be made that it would be worse if there was a lower vaccination rate and mask compliance rate, however again, the data doesn’t support that.  In populations where the vaccination rate and mask compliance rate is lower, the infection rate is not any higher and is oftentimes, lower than those countries with higher mitigation compliance rates. For reference, Germany is at an all-time high for cases despite their mitigation efforts and compliance. On the other hand, Sweden has a mask compliance rate of approximately 5%, has a vaccination rate similar to that of Germany at 68%, and has had no government lockdown measures, but currently only sit about 11% of peak. Right next door to Germany in the Czech Republic, only 57% of the population is fully vaccinated, less than 60% of the population complies with mask, and they have had virtually no lockdown measures for months but they are only at 59% of peak.  If either masks or vaccines were as effective as promoted, these states would have much higher numbers.


BBC just reported on Germany’s high rates, but according to them the highest rates are in the lowest vaxxed states.  Yeah I turned them off before they finished their reporting.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC takes stock, backs away from COVID-19 ‘herd immunity’ goal*

The CDC’s new approach will reflect this uncertainty. Instead of specifying a vaccination target that promises an end to the pandemic, public health officials hope to redefine success in terms of new infections and deaths — and they’ll surmise that herd immunity has been achieved when both remain low for a sustained period.

“We want clean, easy answers, and sometimes they exist,” John Brooks said. “But on this one, we’re still learning.”

Herd immunity was never as simple as many Americans made it out to be, said Kathleen Hall Jamieson, director of the Annenberg Public Policy Center at the University of Pennsylvania and an expert on the challenges of communicating science to increasingly skeptical — and often conspiracy-minded — citizens.



No we don't want to be lied to .....


----------



## GURPS

*Why are COVID Cases Spiking? Again…*



The news articles discussing ICU beds don’t mention whether this shortage represents physical beds or the ability to staff these beds, an important distinction. If a 40-bed ICU only has staff to safely care for 20 patients, and has a census of 19, they are reported to be full, with only one available bed, ignoring the fact that half of beds that cannot be used due to insufficient staff.

This latter nuance is never reported, only that ICUs are bursting at the seams. Instead the news reports, “95 percent of ICU beds filled” without clarifying whether these are physical beds or staffed beds.

If a restaurant only has staff to serve half its tables or is running at reduced capacity due to social distancing requirements, they may be “fully booked,” but when you dine there, you might see many empty tables.

Hospital staffing may be an issue. More than 100 million Americans are out of the workforce and this includes health care workers. Some are burnt out after a hellacious two years on the COVID front lines. Others have reprioritized their lives and activities, choosing to work remotely or in a less stressful environment. Still others are resisting vaccine mandates for health care workers, many of whom had already caught COVID in their jobs and thus, had natural immunity.

*For some states, seasonality plays a role. As the weather turns cooler, Coloradans and residents of other northern states are heading indoors, into closer proximity to each other, unlike in the summer which is about hiking in the mountains or strolling on a golf course. This will increase COVID numbers in Colorado and explain the drop in cases in Florida, for example, under the opposite effect of more venturing outside now due to more tolerable temperatures compared to the sweltering Florida summer when many stay indoors.*

This also might explain why Vermont, one of the most vaccinated states in the country, serving as a model for its COVID response, is experiencing its worst surge yet. It is convenient to blame the unvaccinated, but as this group shrinks, and includes many with natural immunity, that argument becomes more tenuous.

*Waning vaccine immunity is now being acknowledged, suggesting that previous infection with natural immunity may be the best path to herd immunity short of endless booster shots. The CDC reluctantly admitted this inconvenient fact that it has no documentation of an unvaccinated COVID recovered person spreading COVID. Vaccines now appear to offer temporary and limited protection, unlike what were told a year ago.*







You have been lied to


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Hospital strain linked to thousands of excess deaths two weeks later: research*


A new analysis estimates that hospital strain during the pandemic is linked to thousands of ensuing excess deaths, signaling the significance of ensuring hospitals do not reach full capacity amid COVID-19 surges.

The research published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Thursday predicted that when the nationwide intensive care unit (ICU) capacity hits 75 percent capacity, an additional 12,000 excess deaths could be expected within the next two weeks. 

When hospitals surpass 100 percent ICU bed capacity, the study suggests 80,000 excess deaths would be expected two weeks later. 

The Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency's COVID-19 task force conducted the analysis based on data from July 4, 2020, to July 10, 2021.

Managing hospital capacity continues to be a challenge in different areas of the country — as of Oct. 25, the U.S.’s ICU bed capacity has reached beyond 75 percent for at least 12 weeks running.


----------



## GURPS

*The Covid-19 Vaccine Reality No One Is Talking About*


Black and Brown communities all over the country continue to encounter significant obstacles to getting people vaccinated, and vaccination rates within these communities remain the lowest of any demographic group. Being Black is a risk factor for health conditions such as diabetes, autoimmune disease, and hypertension (high blood pressure) – not because of a biological difference in Black people, but because of poor social determinants of health. All of these conditions also happen to increase the morbidity and mortality of infections and diseases such as COVID. In fact, though Black people make up just 14% of the population in Michigan, they represent 40% of Michigan COVID deaths. At the time of Mr. Moore’s death, the numbers reported by the Michigan Coronavirus Task Force on Racial Disparities showed that, as of August 13, Black people represented 23% of those hospitalized with COVID and 43.7% of children hospitalized with multisystem inflammatory syndrome (MIS-C.) Though, the task force has taken steps to lessen the disparities – including sending volunteers door to door to talk with and immunize people in their homes – these efforts take a lot of time and manpower and meanwhile the divide remains.

As pediatricians and mothers, one of whom is Black, we believe it is imperative for all physicians and healthcare workers, as well as the general public, to understand the significance of the barriers that many Black and Brown communities face to receiving preventative medical care, particularly as vaccine eligibility expands to include children ages 5 and up.

Physicians on the frontlines have told their stories of sacrifice over the course of the pandemic. What kept many going during the most difficult days was the hope that once a vaccine arrived there would be a return to some kind normalcy. Sadly, despite the incredible scientific achievement and cross-sector collaboration that led to highly effective vaccines in record time, disinformation campaigns, laws banning mask and vaccine mandates, and, remarkably, politics, have placed physicians unfairly in a position where their role as promoters of public health is being discounted by those whom we have sworn to protect. As a result, many have understandably grown bitter caring for those with COVID who’ve refused to get what could be a life-saving vaccine. But like Mr. Moore, for some, being unvaccinated is not so much a conscious decision as it is a byproduct of circumstance. In his case, of being Black and living in America.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS

*WHO says fully vaccinated should wear masks and physically distance as Covid infections surge*


“Even if you’re vaccinated, continue to take precautions to prevent becoming infected yourself, and to infecting someone else who could die,” Tedros said. “That means wearing a mask, maintaining distance, avoiding crowds and meeting others outside if you can, or in a well-ventilated space inside.”

Tedros called Europe “the epicenter of the pandemic,” with “unsustainable pressure” facing both health-care systems and personnel. Europe represented 67% of the world’s total new Covid cases during the week ended Nov. 21 with more than 2.4 million infections, an 11% increase from the previous seven days, according to the WHO’s most recent weekly epidemiological update.

The WHO’s office covering Europe and Central Asia said Tuesday that those regions have surpassed a combined 1.5 million Covid deaths and could suffer 700,000 more fatalities by March 2022. The organization expects that intensive care units in 49 of the region’s 53 countries could experience high or extreme stress over the next four months.




WHO still cling to the ' masks save lives ' troupe


----------



## GURPS

*A heavily-mutated Covid variant emerges in southern Africa: Here’s what we know so far*


*Multiple mutations*

South African scientist Tulio de Oliveira said in a media briefing held by the South Africa Department of Health on Thursday that the variant contains a “unique constellation” of more than 30 mutations to the spike protein, the component of the virus that binds to cells. This is significantly more than those of the delta variant.

Many of these mutations are linked to increased antibody resistance, which may affect how the virus behaves with regard to vaccines, treatments and transmissibility, health officials have said.

In total, de Oliveira said the variant contains around 50 mutations. The receptor binding domain (the part of the virus that first makes contact with cells) has 10 mutations, far greater than just two for the delta Covid variant, which spread rapidly earlier this year to become the dominant strain worldwide.


----------



## TPD

OMG - WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE....AGAIN!!

Yeah things were starting to look too normal and Christmas is coming so time to come up with a new variant to keep us all from having fun and getting on with life.


----------



## rio

Why do people fall for this sh!t. There are new variants of the flu and Corona viruses every year. It's how these things work. Just like our immune systems adapt to new viruses to fight them off, viruses mutate to keep in the fight.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> *A heavily-mutated Covid variant emerges in southern Africa: Here’s what we know so far*
> 
> 
> *Multiple mutations*
> 
> South African scientist Tulio de Oliveira said in a media briefing held by the South Africa Department of Health on Thursday that the variant contains a “unique constellation” of more than 30 mutations to the spike protein, the component of the virus that binds to cells. This is significantly more than those of the delta variant.
> 
> Many of these mutations are linked to increased antibody resistance, which may affect how the virus behaves with regard to vaccines, treatments and transmissibility, health officials have said.
> 
> In total, de Oliveira said the variant contains around 50 mutations. The receptor binding domain (the part of the virus that first makes contact with cells) has 10 mutations, far greater than just two for the delta Covid variant, which spread rapidly earlier this year to become the dominant strain worldwide.


Andromeda strain!!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS

and not the business of my employer .... what's next 

How Many Big Mac's I Ate last week ...


----------



## kwillia

GURPS said:


> *A heavily-mutated Covid variant emerges in southern Africa: Here’s what we know so far*
> 
> 
> *Multiple mutations*
> 
> South African scientist Tulio de Oliveira said in a media briefing held by the South Africa Department of Health on Thursday that the variant contains a “unique constellation” of more than 30 mutations to the spike protein, the component of the virus that binds to cells. This is significantly more than those of the delta variant.
> 
> Many of these mutations are linked to increased antibody resistance, which may affect how the virus behaves with regard to vaccines, treatments and transmissibility, health officials have said.
> 
> In total, de Oliveira said the variant contains around 50 mutations. The receptor binding domain (the part of the virus that first makes contact with cells) has 10 mutations, far greater than just two for the delta Covid variant, which spread rapidly earlier this year to become the dominant strain worldwide.


Took a while, but finally found one article that talks about the symptoms of this new strain.... mild symptoms with most severe being 'feel achy with mild cough' for a 24-48 hour period. No uptick in hospitalizations.  But if you read the MSM headlines and articles we are all doomed.... again.


----------



## TPD

kwillia said:


> Took a while, but finally found one article that talks about the symptoms of this new strain.... mild symptoms with most severe being 'feel achy with mild cough' for a 24-48 hour period. No uptick in hospitalizations.  But if you read the MSM headlines and articles we are all doomed.... again.


Omg we gotta restrict travel because of this?! I bet good ole houseplant will mandate a nationwide lockdown and masks because of this new variant.


----------



## my-thyme

And just last week they were trying to find out why the covids were noticeably absent from Africa.....

BOOM!


----------



## PrchJrkr

my-thyme said:


> And just last week they were trying to find out why the covids were noticeably absent from Africa.....
> 
> BOOM!


Almost eerie, ain't it?


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> Omg we gotta restrict travel because of this?! I bet good ole houseplant will mandate a nationwide lockdown and masks because of this new variant.


Milking it for every last drop of authoritarian power they can!


----------



## TPD

my-thyme said:


> And just last week they were trying to find out why the covids were noticeably absent from Africa.....
> 
> BOOM!





PrchJrkr said:


> Almost eerie, ain't it?


Doesn’t pass the smell test


----------



## TPD

kwillia said:


> Took a while, but finally found one article that talks about the symptoms of this new strain.... mild symptoms with most severe being 'feel achy with mild cough' for a 24-48 hour period. No uptick in hospitalizations.  But if you read the MSM headlines and articles we are all doomed.... again.











						Omicron variant symptoms ‘unusual but mild,’ South African doctor says
					

South Africa's Dr. Angelique Coetzee who first alerted authorities to the presence of the COVID-19 omicron variant reported that it presents "unusual but mild" symptoms.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

IIRC I read over a year ago stating that Covid-19 would continue to mutate, and get weaker as time goes on


----------



## GURPS

*Merck's Miracle COVID-19 Pill Not As Miraculous As Claimed*



Last month, Merck & Co. and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics announced that an experimental pill they developed together promised to cut the risk of hospitalization or death from COVID-19 by roughly 50%. The drug, called molnupiravir, was in late-stage trials at the time and was expected to be authorized for emergency use by the end of the year.

Molnupiravir was dubbed by the _Wall Street Journal_ as a “Tamiflu for COVID-19” that would slow the spread of COVID-19 in the body and potentially prevent serious illness.

But, now Merck & Co. says that updated data from their study showed that molnupiravir was significantly less effective at cutting hospitalizations and deaths than previously touted.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Merck's Miracle COVID-19 Pill Not As Miraculous As Claimed*
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, Merck & Co. and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics announced that an experimental pill they developed together promised to cut the risk of hospitalization or death from COVID-19 by roughly 50%. The drug, called molnupiravir, was in late-stage trials at the time and was expected to be authorized for emergency use by the end of the year.
> 
> Molnupiravir was dubbed by the _Wall Street Journal_ as a “Tamiflu for COVID-19” that would slow the spread of COVID-19 in the body and potentially prevent serious illness.
> 
> But, now Merck & Co. says that updated data from their study showed that molnupiravir was significantly less effective at cutting hospitalizations and deaths than previously touted.



A bit like the flu vaccine that only works for a little while.


----------



## TPD

Now do ivermectin.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

TPD said:


> Now do ivermectin.


Yep India was the hellhole, now about 8000 new case a day.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Unvaccinated COVID Patients Could Be Forced To Pay Average Of $24K In Medical Bills Under Proposed Illinois Democrat Bill*




The bill proposes “a person who is eligible to receive a COVID-19 vaccine and chooses not to be vaccinated shall pay for health care expenses out-of-pocket if the person becomes hospitalized because of COVID-19 symptoms.”

Carroll argued that more people should be vaccinated.

“The vaccine is proven to be the one thing that is stopping the severity of COVID-19, and we are seeing more variants popping up,” Carroll told WCIA-TV on Monday.

“The experts are telling us, ‘This is now becoming a disease of the unvaccinated.’ The people that are choosing to get vaccinated are not the ones that are clogging up the healthcare system, it’s the ones that aren’t,” he added.

In an interview with The Chicago-Sun Times, Carroll added, “I think it’s time that we say ‘You choose not to get vaccinated, then you’re also going to assume the risk that if you do catch COVID, and you get sick, the responsibility is on you.’”


----------



## Hijinx

This is crazy, but it's nothing new.
I can remember when it was tried to get people to wear seatbelts and helmets.

There is always some dick head who comes up with a stupid idea to force Americans into something they don't want


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Now isn't this an interesting read from a bygone era?


----------



## GURPS

*Illinois Democrat Proposes Unvaccinated Pay for Their Own COVID Care*


Illinois Democratic State Rep. Jonathan Carroll is proposing that, because unvaccinated people are “clogging up the health care system,” they should pay their own hospital bills.


When you think about it, it’s a brilliant idea. Think of the possibilities.


We could force fat people to pay for their own health care costs relating to heart disease.
We could force smokers to pay their own health care costs relating to lung disease.
We could force drunks to pay for their own health care costs relating to liver disease

The list could be a long one. Unfortunately, we live in a civilized society and not a jungle, so it’s not going to happen.
Fox News:



> “The vaccine is proven to be the one thing that is stopping the severity of COVID-19, and we are seeing more variants popping up,” Carroll told WCIA. “The experts are telling us, ‘This is now becoming a disease of the unvaccinated.’ The people that are choosing to get vaccinated are not the ones that are clogging up the health care system, it’s the ones that aren’t.”



Punishing sick people to make a political point may be about the most disgusting proposal made during the pandemic. Besides, as we’re finding out, more and more vaccinated people are coming down with breakthrough infections, and an increasing number of those infections are serious.


----------



## Louise

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Now isn't this an interesting read from a bygone era?


Good find, and wow. I guess handkerchief was a mask.  God bless the USA and the World.


----------



## herb749

Want to decrease covid cases. Start charging people for the tests. Right now they are free. Everyone likes free. Once it costs $50. less people get tested for one cough.

End the free and the numbers go down.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> Want to decrease covid cases. Start charging people for the tests. Right now they are free. Everyone likes free. Once it costs $50. less people get tested for one cough.
> 
> End the free and the numbers go down.


In addition to ending the mandating of any testing requirements. Period.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*HHS MADE VACCINE DECEPTION LAW BACK IN 1984:
THEY HAVE TO LIE ABOUT SAFETY TO PUSH VACCINE!*


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Director Rochelle Walensky discusses how pandemic may end*


*For Walensky, one of the key signs the United States is exiting the pandemic will be when hospitals are no longer filled to the brim with COVID-19 patients. And when the number of daily deaths starts to plummet.*

"We've gotten pretty cavalier about 1,100 deaths a day," Walensky told ABC News Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Jennifer Ashton in a rare in-person interview from CDC headquarters in Atlanta.

"That's an extraordinary amount of deaths in a single day from this disease," Walensky said. "We can't -- I can't -- be in a position where that is OK."

For the nation's public health experts, deaths and hospitalizations have become a more reliable benchmark for progress than overall cases.



Well Hospitals never been ' filled to the brim ' in any great numbers NATIONWIDE ....


----------



## GURPS

*Majority of breakthrough COVID-19 hospitalizations involve seniors: analysis*


Most fully vaccinated patients hospitalized and diagnosed COVID-19 between June and September were seniors, according to a Kaiser Family Foundation (KFF) analysis released Wednesday. 

Almost 70 percent of fully vaccinated patients admitted to hospitals with confirmed COVID-19 were aged 65 and older, making up a “disproportionately large share” of breakthrough hospitalizations. 

Ten percent of breakthrough hospitalizations occurred among those younger than 50, and one-fifth occurred among those aged 50 to 64.  

But unvaccinated COVID-19 hospital patients skewed younger, with 41 percent of cases involving patients younger than 50 and 30 percent involving those aged 50 to 64.

Seniors who experienced breakthrough cases also appeared to have shorter hospital stays on average. The median stay for fully vaccinated patients was 5.6 days, compared to 6.7 days for those who were unvaccinated.


----------



## GURPS

*‘A health menace’: Doctors urge medical board to take action against Dr. Ryan Cole’s COVID-19 misinformation*


The complaints about Cole, who runs a diagnostic laboratory in Garden City, were submitted to the Washington Medical Commission between Aug. 28 and Sept. 30 and obtained by KTVB in their entirety on Thursday. Those records also include material submitted as information to support the complaints, and total nearly 300 pages.

Cole, a controversial figure who has referred to the COVID-19 vaccine as a "clot shot" and "needle rape" and falsely claimed it could cause cancer, is licensed as a physician in Idaho, Washington and several other states.

The Idaho Board of Medicine confirmed it also received complaints about Cole, but the Idaho board declined to say whether a formal investigation is underway. The board tells KTVB that formal actions are public record, but medical records, staff reports and investigative materials are confidential and unavailable to any source for review during the investigation.

In an email Friday, the Idaho Board of Medicine spokesperson said currently the board does not have any outstanding formal complaints; formal hearings only happen once formal complaints have been filed by the Board of Medicine.

After receiving records of the complaints filed in Washington, KTVB asked Cole for comment for this story. He did not respond.


----------



## GURPS

*Why my Covid anxiety is spiking now, all these months later*
https://www.cnn.com/profiles/chris-cillizza

And I'm resigned to the fact that none of this is going away anytime soon. The idea that Covid will be in the rear-view mirror by March feels, at this point, quaint. I have watched the goalposts for the end of the pandemic moved so many times that I can't even remember where they were a month ago.

Let's be clear: My life isn't a hardship. I write for a living. I've spent most of the past 20 months working from home. My family has enough to eat and access to good medical care.

But, for me, these past few weeks have been some of the hardest of the entire pandemic. It felt like we were nearing an end, only to be pulled back in.
Now it feels like each new month will be worse than the last.

Predictions about the duration of previous Covid waves  --  I've forgotten which one we are on now  --  have, of course, been spotty. While my hope is that the current projections related to Omicron are wrong, any optimism I have for the future is shaky at best.

Doom and gloom is not my natural state. I usually love this interregnum between Thanksgiving and Christmas. People work, yes, but not all that hard. There's plenty of Christmas cheer to go around and I take great joy in all the "best of" lists that come out this time of year.


----------



## GURPS

*Pandemic Could Be Solved Quickly If Politics Thrown Out: Dr. Ben Carson*



“Let’s look around the world at things that work. Let’s look at the fact that on the western coast of Africa, there’s almost no COVID. And let’s ask ourselves, why is that? And then you see, it’s because they take antimalarials, particularly hydroxychloroquine. Let’s study that. Let’s see what’s going on there.

“Let’s listen to these physician groups who’ve had incredible success with ivermectin. Let’s look at the results with monoclonal antibodies. Let’s look at all of these things. Let’s put them all in our armamentarium so that we don’t have a one-size-fits-all system.”

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) at one time had authorized hydroxychloroquine for treating certain COVID-19 patients but quickly revoked the emergency use authorization (EUA) in June 2020, claiming no data showed its effectiveness. The FDA hasn’t approved or issued an EUA for ivermectin to treat COVID-19, citing the same reasons.

Using hydroxychloroquine or ivermectin to treat COVID-19 patients has been highly controversial. Some studies show, and some doctors claim, that hydroxychloroquine or ivermectin can effectively treat COVID-19 patients. A vaccine confidence insight report (pdf) from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) labeled such claims as misinformation or disinformation.

[clip]

*“We should be using every tool available to us to fight the pandemic. There’s no question about that,” Carson said. “But that means, you know, therapeutics, which had been poo-pooed. And I understand why. Because in order to get an EUA—an emergency use authorization—to pursue the vaccines, you can’t have anything that’s effective as an alternative. So, that’s a defect in our system, we need to get rid of that. *

“I think a lot of people died unnecessarily because we had that attitude,” Carson added. He shared that when he contracted the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus and was severely ill, monoclonal antibodies saved his life. He said monoclonal antibodies weren’t really utilized the way they should have been early on.



Politics will NEVER be thrown out, there is control to maintain and MONEY to be made on panic porn


----------



## Hijinx

How many people died as a result of closing down operating rooms and not doing needed surgeries.
The Democrats are losing this battle to control the people of the United States and they are frightened of it.
Not because of the virus , but because of the loss of political power.

In the meantime the people of Europe have had enough of the Covid BS, They are having huge demonstrations over it.
But we aren't seeing that in our "woke" news.


----------



## Kyle

Covid caused the milk to spoil

Covid brought on a traffic jam on the beltway.

Covid caused my cat to #### behind the couch instead of the litter box.

Covid killed my car battery.

Covid got my teenage daughter knocked up.

Covid made my dog pee in the wifes slippers.

Covid caused my son to turn trans.

Covid caused it to Smow.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*The Fickle ‘Science’ of Lockdowns*


‘Follow the science” has been the battle cry of lockdown supporters since the Covid-19 pandemic began. Yet before March 2020, the mainstream scientific community, including the World Health Organization, strongly opposed lockdowns and similar measures against infectious disease.

That judgment came from historical analysis of pandemics and an awareness that societywide restrictions have severe socioeconomic costs and almost entirely speculative benefits. Our pandemic response, premised on lockdowns and closely related “non-pharmaceutical interventions,” or NPIs, represented an unprecedented and unjustified shift in scientific opinion from where it stood a few months before the discovery of Covid-19.

In March 2019 WHO held a conference in Hong Kong to consider NPI measures against pandemic influenza. The WHO team evaluated a quarantine proposal—“home confinement of non-ill contacts of a person with proven or suspected influenza”—less indiscriminate than the Covid lockdowns. They called attention to the paucity of data to support this policy, noting that “most of the currently available evidence on the effectiveness of quarantine on influenza control was drawn from simulation studies, which have a low strength of evidence.” The WHO team declared that large-scale home quarantine was “not recommended because there is no obvious rationale for this measure.”


----------



## GURPS

☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, December 21, 2021 ☙ BIDEN’S BIG ANNOUNCEMENT 🦠
					

Biden buys home test kits to stop the spread; Leanna Wen says cloth masks failed; Kramer's 3x jabs failed; a staffer has jab failure; the Times says science failed; lockdowns failed; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				




It was well-known before March 2020 — when everyone went insane — that population-level quarantines DON’T WORK:


> “Before March 2020, the mainstream scientific community, including the World Health Organization, strongly opposed lockdowns and similar measures against infectious disease.”


The op-ed cites John Barry, who wrote what is currently considered the definitive guide to 1918’s Spanish Flu. In his 2009 book, Barry noted that even in 1918 scientists were experimenting with comparative studies of lockdowns, and were finding them ineffective:


> “Historical data clearly demonstrate that quarantine does not work unless it is absolutely rigid and complete,” he wrote in 2009, summarizing the results of a study of influenza outbreaks on U.S. Army bases during World War I. Of 120 training camps that experienced outbreaks, 99 imposed on-base quarantines and 21 didn’t. Case rates between the two categories of camps showed “no statistical difference.” “If a military camp cannot be successfully quarantined in wartime,” Mr. Barry concluded, “it is highly unlikely a civilian community can be quarantined during peacetime.”


Well, but they probably didn’t do it HARD enough.


----------



## Hijinx

I read about these people on the airplanes.
This morning I saw an article that stated that Maxine waters was on a plane with no mas.
The here in this thread I read about Swallwell crying about  flying with people who are unvaccinated.

Now Here is Nancy Pelosi flying home to California in her private Government plane that holds 50 or more and a lot of liquor and how many of her Democrat Congress people did she invite along for the ride?  I know she didn't invite Maxine, because she may talk a lot of crap, but she doesn't want black Maxine riding with her.


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## Sneakers

Change the 'Free Pizza' to 'You Get to Stay Out of Jail'


----------



## Kyle

Oh No! The Ghost Of Christmas Future Just Showed Up And He's Wearing A Full Hazmat Suit!


https://babylonbee.com/news/uh-oh-g...ure-just-showed-up-wearing-a-full-hazmat-suit


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Here is a good report, (with 8 pages of citations), relating to good health, (and the causes of bad health), and the factors that make it so.

*The western diet and lifestyle and diseases of civilization*

*"Abstract:* It is increasingly recognized that certain fundamental changes in diet and lifestyle that occurred after the Neolithic Revolution, and especially after the Industrial Revolution and the Modern Age, are too recent, on an evolutionary time scale, for the human genome to have completely adapted. This mismatch between our ancient physiology and the western diet and lifestyle underlies many so-called diseases of civilization, including coronary heart disease, obesity, hypertension, type 2 diabetes, epithelial cell cancers, autoimmune disease, and osteoporosis, which are rare or virtually absent in hunter–gatherers and other non-westernized populations. It is therefore proposed that the adoption of diet and lifestyle that mimic the beneficial characteristics of the preagricultural environment is an effective strategy to reduce the risk of chronic degenerative diseases."


----------



## GURPS

*‘I don’t know how much more we can take’: Northeast Ohio health care providers reveal what’s happening within hospital walls*

Often, these health care heroes are treating people who are abusive and combative toward hospital staff, having refused to take the simple preventive step of getting vaccinated. Some of these patients spend their final breaths denouncing the science behind the vaccine -- or regretfully wishing they had gotten one.

And the numbers speak for themselves. More than 800,000 people have died from COVID-19 in the U.S. as of Wednesday. And while unvaccinated people face 20 times the risk of dying from COVID-19 than those who are fully vaccinated and received booster shots, less than 30% of the U.S. population has been fully vaccinated and boosted.


 


Breathlessly ......... If They Had Only 


Not Eaten So Much McDonald's
Engaged In Gay Sex
Not Smoked 2 Packs A DAy
Worn Their Seat-belts
Stepped of the Curb in Front of that Bus
Paul Walker Hadn't been in the car with his Friend Speeding


----------



## Grumpy

Biden sez not my problem..


----------



## Sneakers

No Federal Solution.

So Fauci should bow out and and shut up?


----------



## herb749

Since I haven't had covid, once you test positive what do they tell you to do beside quarantine .?

Do you take any meds or drink lots of fluids or vitamins. What do you do.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> Since I haven't had covid, once you test positive what do they tell you to do beside quarantine .?
> 
> Do you take any meds or drink lots of fluids or vitamins. What do you do.


Doesn't matter. They got what they wanted, a positive (fake) test result in the system. Bed rest they'll, say along those lines.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Texas mom charged after teen child found in trunk of car at COVID-19 testing site*

A Houston-area mother whose 13-year-old child previously tested positive for COVID-19 is facing charges after the teenager was found in the trunk of her car at a drive-thru testing site.

Sarah Beam, 42, who is a teacher for the Cypress-Fairbanks Independent School District, is charged with felony endangering a child, according to court documents. 

"CFPD was alerted that a child was in the trunk of a car at a drive-thru COVID-19 testing site earlier this week," a Cy-Fair ISD statement to Fox News said. "Law enforcement conducted a full investigation, resulting in a warrant for arrest."


----------



## GURPS

All of the Sudden, the Media's No Longer Interested In Blaming COVID on Political Ideology
					

Whoops




					ianmsc.substack.com
				





So what are the lessons we can learn from this? Well, if you belong to the proper ideology, you can avoid being accused of running a death cult, being the Angel of Death or courting anti-vaxxers by promoting monoclonal antibodies. It doesn’t matter if you don’t have mask mandates or have lower than average vaccination rates, you can avoid most media criticism.

Four of the top five states in current case rates are either run by Democratic governors or where the populace overwhelmingly voted for Joe Biden. All are also seeing hospitalizations rising significantly too.

It’s remarkable how it works, isn’t it? When cases are rising in areas where the incorrect set of political beliefs is dominant, it’s a moral failing that would be easily preventable if masks were mandated or vaccination rates improved.

When cases rise in areas with the correct set of media approved political beliefs, no matter what the vaccination rates are or mask wearing rules, it’s an unfortunate barrier to be overcome and an unavoidable increase likely due to seasonal effects and infinitesimal percentages of unvaccinated Trumpers. Or unmasked kids.

This was an entirely predictable sequence of events, and exactly the same pattern we saw last year. Cases rose in the South during the summer, leading to mass criticism of free-dumb loving Covidiots, only for colder climates to take off a few months later to deafening silence.

The media never learns. Purposefully never learns. They’re unable to accept that the spread of a highly infectious respiratory virus is not a moral examination to be passed or that there’s essentially no correlation with government intervention and better COVID outcomes.


----------



## GURPS

*My Debate with an ICU Doctor About the Possible Dangers of the COVID-19 Vaccine*


Dear David,

First, I read and answer all my own emails. I'm answering you personally. I don't engage in ignorant terms like "moron" toward people that disagree with me.

[clip]

Sixth, as a M.D., why don't you pay attention to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System? It's been the gold standard for decades to identify if any vaccine is causing more harm than good.

This COVID-19 jab may have killed over 21,000 Americans. That's separate from the cardiac arrests, strokes, blood clots and permanent disabilities that could be associated with the vaccine. And this jab has potentially caused a staggering 1 million "adverse effects." These numbers are from VAERS -- user-reported data compiled by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Seventh, are you aware Columbia University researchers found that adverse events associated with vaccines could be vastly underreported? They suggest you must multiply by 20 to approximate the accurate number of deaths and injuries. So according to the math of Columbia researchers, there are actually over 400,000 deaths and millions of injuries that could be tied to the vaccine.

How could you doubt VAERS? Pfizer's own research showed that there were 1,200 deaths during the initial first few weeks of their vaccine rollout. That's Pfizer's reporting.

Anyone who wants the vaccine should get it. It's called choice. They should thank former President Donald Trump for the availability of this vaccine.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

*56 German doctors cite 7 excellent arguments against mandatory vaccination*
*In the US, this cannot happen because any doctors who speak against the false narrative would be severely criticized, de-platformed, and punished. *



			https://authintel.com/covidresources/7%20arguments%20against%20compulsory%20vaccination.pdf


----------



## GURPS

Decision MUST Be Suppressed


----------



## DaSDGuy

Hilarious. The optics makes everyone who wears these look like and idiot.









						KN95 masks distributed to House members stamped with 'MADE IN CHINA'
					

Fox News received a photo of one of the distributed masks, which are now required to be worn in order for a member to access the House floor.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*As ‘Sophisticated and Vaccinated’ Catch COVID, Media Dials Down Panic Level*


I’m so old that I remember when a _New York Times_ reporter said Barack Obama’s birthday party last August was a COVID-safe event because of the ‘sophisticated, vaccinated crowd‘ that attended.



> A clip of Annie Karni, a White House correspondent for the New York Times speaking on CNN quickly spread on social media with critics berating her for justifying the party using such terms.
> Quoting people from her own story, Karni said that residents on the island of Martha’s Vineyard where the party was being held had given her various reasons as to why COVID concerns were low.
> 
> ‘This has really been overblown, they’re following all the safety precautions, people are going to sporting events that are bigger than this, this is going to be safe, this is a sophisticated, vaccinated crowd and this is just about optics it’s not about safety,’ Karni stated.


----------



## TPD

This is a start. When will we stop counting cases of the rona?


----------



## Louise

Saw this on GAB…

https://welovetrump.com/2022/01/14/...tribute-remdesivir-to-nursing-home-residents/


----------



## GURPS

*HHS Will Stop Counting COVID Deaths on Feb. 2, According to New Guidance for Hospitals*


At this point, it’s clear there’s a difference between hospitalization _with_ COVID-19 and _for_ COVID-19. Now take the next logical step; there is also a difference between dying with COVID and dying from COVID. How many people listed as dying of COVID were receiving treatment for another illness and only tested positive? Apparently, that is a conversation the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) does not want to have.

In an astonishing move, HHS notified hospitals they are no longer required to report COVID deaths beginning Feb. 2, 2022. Currently, the only required reporting of COVID deaths is the count from the previous day. That information is now on the list of inactive fields in an update sent to hospitals and acute care facilities on Jan. 6. On page 27 of the update, under “Data Elements Made Inactive for the Federal Data Collection,” item 16, “Previous Days Covid Deaths,” is listed.

In Spring 2021, the CDC started carefully separating deaths from COVID from those where the deceased tested positive but died of something else. The agency was invested in promoting vaccines, and the number of breakthrough infections and deaths was low. So, the CDC investigated each death carefully and applied a different standard than it did to the rest of the reporting. Since the beginning of the pandemic, if there was a positive COVID test and the patient died, it was listed as a COVID death. With vaccine breakthrough deaths, the CDC distinguished between deaths with the virus and deaths from the virus.


----------



## Ken King

GURPS said:


> In an astonishing move, HHS notified hospitals they are no longer required to report COVID deaths beginning Feb. 2, 2022.


If they see their shadow will we have 6 more months of COVID?


----------



## kwillia

This is a daily nationwide count. The previous daily death count was in 600s. 

The narrative so carefully crafted and blown out of proportion is being destroyed at a time when they were expecting to capitalize.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

So way the wait to stop? Why not yesterday/today? Are they on a fast moving train or something? Sure doesn't take me long to stop anything I might be doing at any one time.


----------



## GURPS

kwillia said:


> This is a daily nationwide count. The previous daily death count was in 600s.





Cases continue to skyrocket while deaths remain flat


----------



## GURPS

*Poll Shows Democrats Favor ARREST, Internment Camps For Unvaccinated And Those Who Question Vaccine*


----------



## GURPS

*‘No Evidence At All’ That Healthy Children, Adolescents Need Boosters*


“The aim is to protect the most vulnerable, to protect those at highest risk of severe disease and dying,” the W.H.O.’s chief scientist Soumya Swaminathan said. “Those are our elderly populations, the immunocompromised, people with underlying conditions, but also health care workers because if a lot of health care workers get infected as we see now, they can be out sick and we don’t want them getting severely ill.”

“There’s no evidence right now that healthy children or healthy adolescents need boosters,” she added. “No evidence at all.”

Dr. Michael Ryan, executive director for the W.H.O.’s health emergencies program, said they have not determined how many doses of the vaccine that they will say people need or how often people will need to get shots.


----------



## GURPS

*Dr. Zeke Emanuel Weighs in on the 'New Normal' to Follow COVID*



The paper goes on to advocate for the foundations of a biosecurity state and healthcare rationing by socioeconomic and “other relevant” criteria. Note that there is no concern for anonymity or data privacy:



> The US must establish a modern data infrastructure that includes real-time electronic collection of comprehensive information on respiratory viral infections, hospitalizations, deaths, disease-specific outcomes, and immunizations merged with sociodemographic and other relevant variables. The public health data infrastructure should integrate data from local, state, and national public health units, health care systems, public and commercial laboratories, and academic and research institutions. Using modern technology and analytics, it is also essential to merge nontraditional environmental (air, wastewater) surveillance data, including genomic data, with traditional clinical and epidemiological data to track outbreaks and target containment.



How do you get to robust biosecurity? With a bunch of federally funded public health workers in your community and your children’s school. They are determined to know who has not gotten the Fauci Ouchie and who doesn’t take their boosters:



> Second, the US needs a permanent public health implementation workforce that has the flexibility and surge capacity to manage persistent problems while simultaneously responding to emergencies. Data collection, analysis, and technical support are necessary, but it takes people to respond to crises. This implementation workforce should include a public health agency–based community health worker system and expanded school nurse system.



The community-based resources would start data collection with screening pregnant “individuals” and the homebound. Imagine how health authorities could use that information to decide which children, elderly, and disabled individuals will receive anything beyond “basic” care in Emanuel’s vision. It is chilling. So is the goal of creating school clinics:



> As polio vaccination campaigns showed, school health programs are an efficient and effective way to care for children, including preventing and treating mild asthma exacerbations (often caused by viral respiratory infections), ensuring vaccination as a condition for attendance, and addressing adolescents’ mental and sexual health needs. School clinics must be adequately staffed and funded as an essential component of the nation’s public health infrastructure.



States like Washington and Oregon have passed explicit laws to take parents out of their children’s healthcare by putting it in schools and modifying consent laws. The authors are setting the foundation to do that nationally. And we all know “adolescents’ mental and sexual health needs” include extreme affirmative care for gender dysphoria and other issues.

The reality of the omicron surge is that most Americans can treat omicron as they have treated colds and the flu their entire lives. Take a few days off, treat bothersome symptoms, and see your doctor if they persist. Still, the radical left cannot help but use it as a pretext to take more power and violate more fundamental rights. And Zeke Emanuel holds sway with Biden officials.

HHS has already changed the reporting requirements for hospitals regarding COVID and the flu. How long before Nancy Pelosi proposes legislation that includes a federal public health workforce?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## my-thyme

That ^  We still do

But ya gotta make the soup with bone-in chicken, the bones have the medicinal properties.


----------



## Hijinx

my-thyme said:


> That ^  We still do
> 
> But ya gotta make the soup with bone-in chicken, the bones have the medicinal properties.



I don''t have any chicken. The shelves were empty today.
Supply chain problem I guess.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> I don''t have any chicken. The shelves were empty today.
> Supply chain problem I guess.


How much and what kind ya need?


----------



## Hijinx

About 2 Golden Comets should do, plucked ,gutted, and cut up.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> About 2 Golden Comets should do, plucked ,gutted, and cut up.


  Yeah.... not sure that's what Purdue uses or what I have in the freezer.


----------



## GURPS

*More Media Gaslighting As Their Covid Narrative Falls Apart In South Africa*



We’re told that vaccines against a spike protein that is no longer dominant are the keys to ending the pandemic, but they refuse to explain in light of recent data exactly how. Instead, our overlords allow the majority of the public to falsely blame the unvaccinated for contraction and spread, even while knowing full well that the vaccinated are just as responsible. 

Why is the virus raging again in Israel, the most vaccinated and boosted country on the planet? Why is there no statistical difference between virus infection rates in highly vaccinated versus lower uptake areas in the U.S.? Why do the unvaccinated have the _lowest_ infection rate according to disturbing newly revealed data from Scotland? I could go on and on. (And yes, we have asked the same questions about mask use.)

The sad, tragic fact is that their measures, from lockdowns to masks to even vaccines, have done little to nothing to curb the spread of this highly contagious respiratory virus, and taken as a whole they've likely done more harm than good. I take no pleasure in pointing this out. Truly, I wish something HAD worked. If so, we wouldn’t be talking about this two years in. But alas, the only thing that’s working is viral attenuation and OMICRON infecting everything it touches, regardless of masking or vaccine status.


----------



## PrchJrkr

If this wasn't just a big money making ploy, the powers that be should be focusing on therapeutics and treating infected people, and abandon this BS "vaccination".


----------



## Kyle

PrchJrkr said:


> If this wasn't just a big money making ploy, the powers that be should be focussing on therapeutics and treating infected people, and abandon this BS "vacination".


Heathen!    Anti-Vaxxer!


----------



## GURPS

*“let it rip” protocol *



With Omicron now sweeping through the country, as it’s doing everywhere else, the government isn’t locking down. They’re allowing it to burn through. The new approach is the “let it rip” protocol. Given that Omicron is mild and the population is highly vaccinated, the outcomes aren’t as devastating pre-vaccine. That’s the logic. It’s certainly more level-headed than locking everyone back up again (via NBC News) [emphasis mine]:



> The country had surpassed ambitious vaccine targets, meaning its rolling lockdowns could cease, both internal and international borders would reopen, and as Prime Minister Scott Morrison declared, it was now possible to “live with this virus.”
> […]
> For much of the pandemic, Australia aimed for zero Covid cases, employing regular lockdowns (the country’s second-largest city, Melbourne, was in lockdown for more than 260 days) and extremely strict border policies. And it worked —  the nation’s Covid mortality rate has been among the lowest in the world.
> But as the pandemic ground on, the government decided restrictions could start to be dramatically loosened when a state or territory vaccinated 80 percent of its over-16 population. All states and territories achieved this in the final months of last year.
> […]
> Alexandra Martiniuk, a professor and epidemiologist at the University of Sydney, said the timing of Australia’s U-turn was not ideal.
> “[Some states and territories] really got down to very few restrictions, just as there was the emergence of omicron. … Scientists, other experts and also some in the public were asking, ‘Hey, is this smart? We actually don’t know omicron well enough. Should we be doing this?’”  she said.
> “We should have changed our plan when we saw omicron arrive. … We barged straight into a dark room without knowing what was in there.”
> […]


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> The new approach is the “let it rip” protocol.


Many of us said that last year.


----------



## kwillia

STEALTH OMICRON COVID VARIANT BA.2 IS ON THE MOVE! 

The Omicron BA.2 sub-variant, also dubbed "stealth Omicron," has been detected in at least 40 countries worldwide.

Stealth Omicron COVID Variant BA.2 That May Spread Faster Found in at Least 40 Countries (msn.com)


----------



## OccamsRazor

Just out of curiosity.. how much WORSE can this virus be made to be? Are we going to get to the Ebola level with the next 'variant'?


----------



## GURPS

I was under the impression Omicron was fairly stealthy already


----------



## kwillia

GURPS said:


> I was under the impression Omicron was fairly stealthy already


But... but... this is version dot two!


----------



## herb749

Call it what it is. The South African flu .


----------



## GURPS

*No vaccine, no worry*

The Covid vaccines are remarkably effective at preventing serious illness. If you’re vaccinated, your chances of getting severely sick are extremely low. Even among people 65 and older, the combination of the vaccines’ effectiveness and the Omicron variant’s relative mildness means that Covid now appears to present less danger than a normal flu.

For the unvaccinated, however, Covid is worse than any other common virus. It has killed more than 865,000 Americans, the vast majority unvaccinated. In the weeks before vaccines became widely available, Covid was the country’s No. 1 cause of death, above even cancer and heart disease.

But look at Americans’ level of worry about getting sick, by vaccination status:









It’s a remarkable disconnect between perception and reality. A majority of the boosted say they are worried about getting sick from Covid. In truth, riding in a car presents more danger to most of them than the virus does.

A majority of the unvaccinated, on the other hand, say they are not particularly worried. The starkest, saddest way to understand the irrationality of this view is to listen to the regret of unvaccinated people who are desperately sick from Covid or who have watched relatives die from it.

“There’s nothing that matters more than our freedoms right now,” a California prosecutor said at an anti-vaccine rally in December. She died of Covid this month.











						Two Covid Americas
					

The unvaccinated are less worried than the boosted, according to a poll.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## GURPS

Kids are at extraordinarily, gloriously low risk of suffering from severe COVID.  Many more children have died in car wrecks or drowning accidents than have died of the virus during the pandemic.  Among children, the COVID death rate is similar to that of (or less than) the flu -- a rate that is also extremely low.  And we've known for the _better part of two years_ that the safest place to be, in terms of COVID transmission, is outdoors.  And yet, based on "guidance" from "health authorities," Los Angeles schools will force nearly every single child in their government system to wear fitted medical masks, including while they're outdoors.  Lunacy.  Student masking does not slow the spread of the virus -- and schools (including maskless/mask-optional ones) have been some of the safest places from the virus, anywhere.  Students and staff are at lower risk of contracting COVID inside schools than out in the wider community.  There is a huge amount of data on this, and studies purporting to show the opposite have been exposed as shoddy and fatally flawed.  There are known harms associated with forced masking of kids.  Even this cautious viral immunologist is now recommending the practice of mandating masks in schools be ended:
















						Demented: You Won't Believe These New School Mask Mandates and Child Vax Proposals in California
					

Anti-Science.




					townhall.com


----------



## Hijinx

We are all going to get it, Get it and get i9t done with.


----------



## GURPS

*New COVID Variants Identified, No One Cares*


Our Covidian overlords know they’re losing influence and power over us by the day. Free U.S. states like Florida and Texas have done away with forced pricks and masks, and they’ve prospered. Many countries — The U.K., Sweden, Ireland, Spain, and Mexico, for example — are dropping testing requirements for inbound vaccinated travelers and other measures. Major corporations such as Starbucks and Boeing are defying the Biden Collective’s imperatives and discontinuing their vaccine mandates for employees. And of late, prominent elites like Bill Maher and Bari Weiss are in open rebellion against the COVID Code of Conduct. Every day, more voices are raised in declaration: “I’m not doing COVID anymore.”
What’s a coronafascist who feels his grasp on power slipping through his fingers to do?

In the past, the move has been to whip out a new variant with which to scare the people back into line. Last summer, the delta variant was going to be “catastrophic;” in the fall, the new omicron flavor was supposed to be the most transmissible ever and drive hospitalizations and deaths through the roof.

But as time passed and nature took her course, delta (which really was rather nasty) lost the infection race to the milder omicron (which really did spread easily, even among those who were up to date on their shots), leaving an unprecedented number of people innoculated with their own antibodies. And along with the virus’s virulence, its ability to scare people has weakened considerably.

Now, new variants enter the news cycle and then fade away without a ripple.

Last fall, globalist elites tried to hype the mu variant when the World Economic Forum pimped WHO’s declaration of mu as a “variant of interest.” Yawn. And just this month, the IHU variant was identified in France, with 46 mutations, whatever that’s supposed to mean for us. Right on IHU’s heels comes the BA.2 subvariant, which was quickly given the ominous moniker of “stealth omicron” — ooooh, scary!


----------



## GURPS

*Sen. Ron Johnson’s Wants ‘A Second Opinion’*

Although Johnson’s office invited the most prominent federal bureaucrats to the panel, including Rochelle Walensky, Anthony Fauci, Francis Collins, and Jeff Zients, none of them showed up. Instead, some tech-suppressed world experts turned out to speak on topics ranging from hospital treatment and Covid shots to early at-home treatment and mitigation strategies.

The bipartisan group of renowned professionals included Drs. Peter McCullough, Jay Bhattacharya, Pierre Kory, Harvey Risch, and Robert Malone, among others whose medical and academic contributions have been censored and smeared by the corporate media for not conforming to the conventional Covid-19 narratives from government bureaucrats.

These character assassinations and censorship sprees have naturally resulted in a less-informed and less-trusting public. These citizens are yearning for “a second opinion” besides the continued blather from the same self-interested experts who kept kids home from school, pushed vaccine mandates, demanded masks and double masks for thee but not for me, and even declared themselves to be “the science.”
Perhaps that’s why just 24 hours after Johnson’s panel, the video had more than three-quarters of a million views on Rumble — the platform the sitting U.S. senator uses since having been censored five times on Google-owned YouTube.

“Public health officials pursued a one-size-fits-all response that relied heavily on creating a state of fear to ensure compliance,” Johnson said, noting that Covid was discovered more than two full years ago. “They also kept moving the goalposts. For example, we went from a two-week shutdown to flatten the curve to zero Covid, from masks weren’t necessary to a single mask wasn’t adequate, from a vaccine that would prevent infection to a vaccine that would reduce the severity of the disease. And as goalposts were moving, different viewpoints were being crushed.”


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccinated Virginia Sen. Warner Tests Positive for COVID-19*

A statement from the senator's Twitter account reads: ''Senator Warner has tested positive for a breakthrough case of COVID-19. He is glad he has been vaccinated and boosted, and at this time his symptoms are extremely mild. Senator Warner will be working from home in accordance with guidelines from the Center of Disease Control and Office of the Attending Physician for the duration of his isolation period.''

In the past weeks, many members of Congress have detailed instances of a COVID-19 infection. According to NBC News, the omicron strain two weeks ago swept through Congress, infecting Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., John Katko, R-N.Y., Ben Cline, R-Va., Rick Crawford, R-Ark., and Nancy Mace, R-S.C. Each representative mentioned, according to a list by CNN, has been vaccinated before they were infected.


----------



## GURPS

*Neurological complications of the SARS-CoV-2 vaccines*


Multiple studies have reported neurological symptoms in patients with SARS-CoV-2-infection, but information about neurological complications after SARS-CoV-2 vaccination is sparse.

Also, studies have not provided enough evidence that episodes of bradyphrenia and focal neurological symptoms observed in some patients post COVID-19 vaccination are directly related to vaccination. 

*Clinical representation of cases A, B, and C*

The present case study described three cases, namely case A, case B, and case C. 

*Case A* patient, an 87-year-old man with hypertension, contracted COVID-19 in November 2020. Thirteen days after the onset of the initial, mild flu-like symptoms, he developed a bilateral disabling, progressive myoclonus with mild dysarthria, for which laboratory tests showed no metabolic cause. His brain magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) showed np structural lesions, and cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) analysis showed no abnormalities, while anti-neuronal antibodies in serum were negative. He also tested reverse transcriptase-polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR)- negative. The doctors treated him with levetiracetam, clonazepam, and pulse therapy methylprednisolone. After three months of primary SARS-CoV-2 infection, although the symptoms persisted, action-induced myoclonus turned mild. 

Two months after primary SARS-CoV-2 infection, this patient received the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine. After the first vaccine dose, although initially, the myoclonus symptoms progressed for a day, they subsided within the next few days. His symptoms did not worsen after the second dose of vaccine, administered 30 days after his first vaccine.


----------



## GURPS

*Kulldorff Deleted: Famed Epidemiologist and Early Opponent of Lockdowns Banned by LinkedIn*


Just a few days ago, I linked to an epic article in the history of the pandemic response. It was posted April 10, 2020, less than a month after lockdowns. The legendary Harvard epidemiologist Martin Kulldorff, whose impeccable academic record includes writing statistical packages used the world over to assess vaccine safety, could not find a publisher for a piece opposing lockdowns. Finally, he decided to post it on his LinkedIn account.

The posting of this article was an important moment in the modern historiography of lockdowns and the response. It became very easily the most important English-language dissent against the unprecedented and catastrophic response deployed by states all over the world. LinkedIn made this possible because it allowed its users the freedom to post their thoughts.

Today, if you try to look at that piece, you will find that it is completely gone. Not only that, but LinkedIn, a platform originally designed to empower workers and professionals to network and find job opportunities to improve their lives, has deleted him as a person.



_[*Note*: Kulldorff’s account access was restored by LinkedIn several hours after this article was posted and an explosion of outrage against the company. How many others have not had such access to platforms to defend them against being cancelled? Brownstone is thrilled that his account is back but things should not work this way. And spare us please notes claiming that this was some technical fluke. LinkedIn has repeatedly removed his posts in the past, and mine too, along with sending warnings.]_


----------



## Hijinx

Liberals control public and Social media but their control is starting to slip.


----------



## GURPS

*Johns Hopkins Study: Lockdowns Had ‘Little To No Effect On COVID-19 Mortality’ But Had ‘Devastating’ Effects On Society*

According to the study released this week, lockdowns were defined “as the imposition of at least one compulsory, non-pharmaceutical intervention (NPI). NPIs are any government mandate that directly restrict peoples’ possibilities, such as policies that limit internal movement, close schools and businesses, and ban international travel.”

The study then narrowed down 18,590 studies to 34 “‘qualified’ studies after three levels of review.” From those potential studies, “24 qualified for inclusion in the meta-analysis,” used to make their conclusion:


> _They were separated into three groups: lockdown stringency index studies, shelter-in-placeorder (SIPO) studies, and specific NPI studies. An analysis of each of these three groups support the conclusion that lockdowns have had little to no effect on COVID-19 mortality.
> More specifically, stringency index studies find that lockdowns in Europe and the United States only reduced COVID-19 mortality by 0.2% on average.
> SIPOs were also ineffective, only reducing COVID-19 mortality by 2.9% on average. Specific NPI studies also find no broad-based evidence of noticeable effects on COVID-19 mortality.
> While this meta-analysis concludes that lockdowns have had little to no public health effects, they have imposed enormous economic and social costs where they have been adopted. In consequence, lockdown policies are ill-founded. _




DUH ..... I know this 2 yrs ago 

LOCK DOWNS AND MASKS DO NOT WORK

I do not need a scientific study for COMMON SENSE Observations


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Why do some people get Covid when others don’t? Here’s what we know so far*


An increasing amount of research is being devoted to the reasons why some people never seem to get Covid — a so-called never Covid cohort.

Last month, new research was published by Imperial College London suggesting that people with higher levels of T cells (a type of cell in the immune system) from common cold coronaviruses were less likely to become infected with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19.

Dr. Rhia Kundu, first author of the study from Imperial’s National Heart and Lung Institute, said that “being exposed to the SARS-CoV-2 virus doesn’t always result in infection, and we’ve been keen to understand why.”

“We found that high levels of pre-existing T cells, created by the body when infected with other human coronaviruses like the common cold, can protect against Covid-19 infection,” she said.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Why do some people get Covid when others don’t? Here’s what we know so far*
> 
> 
> An increasing amount of research is being devoted to the reasons why some people never seem to get Covid — a so-called never Covid cohort.
> 
> Last month, new research was published by Imperial College London suggesting that people with higher levels of T cells (a type of cell in the immune system) from common cold coronaviruses were less likely to become infected with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19.
> 
> Dr. Rhia Kundu, first author of the study from Imperial’s National Heart and Lung Institute, said that “being exposed to the SARS-CoV-2 virus doesn’t always result in infection, and we’ve been keen to understand why.”
> 
> “We found that high levels of pre-existing T cells, created by the body when infected with other human coronaviruses like the common cold, can protect against Covid-19 infection,” she said.


Short answer .... healthy people rarely get sick, while fat, lazy, eating a modern processed western diet, more familiar with the contour of their couch than good fitting walking shoes or hiking boots, develop insulin resistance, non-alcoholic fatty liver disease, and a host of other health ailments that cause body inflammations.

Darwin's theory is well past the hypothesis stage and now into the full, and repeatably verifiable, conclusion stage. Humans are killing themselves without knowing, or knowing and ignoring, or knowing and doing what the other lemmings are doing because it's cool to follow the herd .... right off the cliff.


----------



## Merlin99

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Short answer .... healthy people rarely get sick, while fat, lazy, eating a modern processed western diet, more familiar with the contour of their couch than good fitting walking shoes or hiking boots, develop insulin resistance, non-alcoholic fatty liver disease, and a host of other health ailments that cause body inflammations.
> 
> Darwin's theory is well past the hypothesis stage and now into the full, and repeatably verifiable, conclusion stage. Humans are killing themselves without knowing, or knowing and ignoring, or knowing and doing what the other lemmings are doing because it's cool to follow the herd .... right off the cliff.


I don't know it for a fact, but I'm sure the median age for death has decreased significantly since WW2.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Merlin99 said:


> I don't know it for a fact, but I'm sure the median age for death has decreased significantly since WW2.


As well as the inventions of highly processed and refined foods with little nutritional value, products loaded with synthetic trans fats, artificial sweeteners, chemical preservatives, HFCS (came in the 70's), etc. And according to the CDC, (as if anyone believes them now anyways), more than 100 million Americans have diabetes or prediabetes. That is a shocking statistic. More than 25% of the US population. And, approximately 90-95% of these people suffer from type 2 diabetes. Read another way, over 90% of 100 million Americans are living with a preventable, and reversible, illness, simply due to their diet. So then, is it any wonder the median age for death has declined since WWll?


----------



## ontheriver

Look on YouTube for Ron Johnson 2/01/22.  Covid 19 Second Opinion.


----------



## ontheriver

Wrong one.  Whistleblower doctors.  It's a hearing with Ron Johnson.


----------



## GURPS

D.C.'s Rapid Decay​


On December 22, 2021, Washington, D.C., Mayor Murial Bowser announced a city-wide Wuhan coronavirus vaccine mandate for entry into restaurants, gyms, bars and event venues. It went into effect on January 15, 2022, conveniently after the mayor's busy holiday party schedule. 

Given none of the Wuhan coronavirus vaccines actually stop the transmission of the virus, Bowser's move wasn't backed by science but by a personal need to show D.C. residents and visitors they must comply, "Because I said so."

The Big Board, a small local sports bar serving the city's best burgers, objected, telling patrons all would continue to be welcomed in the establishment. 

The effort to push back on the arbitrary mandate lasted just three weeks. On February 2, 2022, a Washington, D.C. health official visited the establishment and slapped a closure notice on the windows. 

"The government doesn't send me a paycheck. I send the government money. I am not an agent of the government to do this. If they want to come down and check people's medical status, they're more than welcome to. I don't have the people for that," The Big Board owner and military veteran Eric Flannery told the Daily Signal about the situation. "When people ask me, 'Where are you going to get on the other side of this?', I don't know. I just know that I'm doing the right thing and that this place is supposed to be open."


----------



## GURPS

Dems, MSM Busy Tossing Their COVID Failures Into the Memory Hole​

The Democrats have been pivoting so forcefully on various COVID-related things this past week that I’m surprised they aren’t all dizzy and nauseated, the poor dears. Ivermectin, natural immunity, the efficacy of cloth masks, you name it, they’ve been Team 180. And being the party of the Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, they’ve been trying to erase the memory of their previous, horribly wrong policies.

Of course, their dutiful flying monkeys in the mainstream media have been working overtime to help.

Stacey wrote a great deep-dive about this yesterday:



> The memo has gone out: It is time for every cultural institution, politician, and corporate media outlet to pivot on COVID-19. They must reverse their Covidstan policies, advocate a return to normal, and make excuses for the missteps of the health bureaucracy. The speed and shamelessness with which the narrative shift happened are breathtaking, and it can only mean one thing. The internal polling for Democrats in the midterms is beyond dismal, and areas assumed to be safely in the “D” column are at risk. We mustn’t let them get away with the rewrite of history they are attempting.



It’s not just that they’ve been so wrong about so many things, it’s that they were such jackbooted thugs when implementing and enforcing their errant policies. Heck, the Joe Rogan acrimony at Spotify began when he was touting Ivermectin as a treatment. The unhinged left immediately put the wheels in motion to cancel him, as they did with anyone else who went against the now-debunked leftist COVID orthodoxy.

The American left has gotten away with these types of politically-induced memory lapses for far too long, which is precisely the reason they think that they can pull it off again.

The thing is — and I’ve written about this a lot — they’ve been overreaching since they installed the puppet president in the Oval Office, and it’s about to come back to haunt them.


----------



## GURPS

DHS: Here is a list of top COVID misinformation spreaders you should investigate ASAP​

*DHS is getting tough on COVID misinformation spreaders, i.e., people who spread information that “undermines public trust in government institutions.”*

Since DHS has finite resources to pursue all these perpetrators, as a public service, I have created a list of what I believe are some of the country’s top misinformation spreaders.

I sincerely hope that the DHS will focus their efforts on these individuals since they have made statements and/or taken actions (or refused to take action) that result in the undermining of public trust in US government institutions.

It is extremely easy to tell who is telling the truth here: it’s the people who are not afraid of debate. The one thing everyone on our list has in common is that they will never agree to debate anyone with opposing views.



That is Orwellian ......

 .... people who undermine public trust in gov institutions ....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The CDC Data Nobody Is Talking About Raises Urgent Questions for Bureaucrats​

Some of us are old enough to remember when Dr. Anthony Fauci told the nation that  “herd immunity” may require 90% of Americans to receive COVID-19 vaccinations. First, that is a complete revision of the meaning of herd immunity since it is not a static concept. Second, while it may have been a legitimate goal to achieve near-zero COVID-19, all it meant was that 90% of the population needed to have an effective immune response to COVID-19. To date, Fauci, the CDC, and the rest of the health agency bureaucrats have defined this response as having detectable circulating antibodies.



If that is the case, why is no one talking about two seroprevalence studies on the CDC website? At a minimum, they raise questions about the public health response, the current pandemic statistics, and the immune response individuals have to a COVID infection after receiving the vaccines. The two studies measure detectable antibodies in the population nationwide.


----------



## Kyle

Nation Prepares To Celebrate 2nd Anniversary Of Two Weeks To Flatten The Curve











						Nation Prepares To Celebrate 2nd Anniversary Of Two Weeks To Flatten The Curve
					

U.S.—The nation is preparing to celebrate what has become a beloved annual holiday: Two Weeks To Slow The Spread Day, to be held in March every year.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

The War on COVID Has Become a Quagmire. Americans Need an Exit Strategy.​

It seems fairly obvious that Democrats can sense a change in the political winds as case counts plummet across the country, and they are acting accordingly. As Josh Barro recently wrote in his newsletter, Democratic governors are "running to where the COVID ball is going." 

But after surveying the polls, Anderson suggests there's something deeper going on, that it's not so much that there's been an abrupt change in whether voters, especially blue state voters, favor COVID restrictions, but instead that many of those voters have simply given up on the idea that COVID can ever be defeated. As Anderson puts it: "The turn away from COVID restrictions seems less about them having become deeply unpopular overnight, but rather that public opinion has soured on our ability to win the fight against COVID _at all._" Two years in, the war on COVID increasingly feels like a quagmire, and voters are looking for an exit plan. 

I use the phrase war on COVID on purpose, for there are clear echoes of both the war on drugs and the war on terror: long-running government campaigns championed by the political class and predicated on preserving public health and safety, which eventually proved futile at best, and deeply destructive and counterproductive at worst. Both involved a mix of largely symbolic acts, intended mostly to visibly demonstrate that something was being donem and more punitive initiatives that produced damaging effects that tended to fall heaviest on out groups with little political influence.


----------



## GURPS

New York governor begs people to return to office "so we can all thrive"​


----------



## GURPS

South African doctor who discovered Omicron refuses to 'create fear' by hyping variant's threat​
When she and her colleagues started to refer to the variant as "a mild disease, we were told, 'You cannot say it's a mild disease, it's a severe disease, look at the mutations. And it's too early ... You should not say it out there.'"

She's not saying "it's not a severe disease for people with comorbidities" or for those who are unvaccinated. "They could still die from it," Coetzee told the podcast. "But for the majority of people, it's a mild disease, and I refuse to change the story."

The doctor was not simply describing her own patients. In the first three weeks observing Omicron, "I kept on checking with all the doctors in South Africa," especially general practitioners, she recalled. 

"Every day we spoke," and she asked whether others saw "a different pattern" or more admissions, Coetzee said. "They kept on telling me ... there's no overflow of patients."

This was a surprise, as was the timing of Omicron, which the doctor said arrived "a whole month too early" given previous waves. Her first thought: "Please, not now." 

They were still thinking in terms of the "very scary" Delta variant, but the symptoms turned out to be completely different.


----------



## GURPS

Scotland will HIDE Vaccinated and Boosted Deaths​

The reason, of course, is that Scotland’s data was actually useful, accurate and showed exactly how well “Covid Vax” is working. It used to be a treasure trove of useful data:







We could immediately see, for example, that *people double vaccinated a long time ago, are much MORE susceptible to dying, EVEN AFTER AGE ADJUSTMENT*, *than unvaccinated people*. This INCREASED death rate brings up a possibility of poorer health after vaccination and “vaccine-aided immune deficit syndrome”.

What does Public Health of Scotland do? Does it, say, open a study to see why the vaccine is so ineffective? Does it start worrying and looking at immune health of Scots? Does it launch a study to investigate specific deaths and what are the reasons for the double-vaccinated dying off so much more?

Not really, PHS is too busy promoting “Covid Vaxx”. What PHS does instead is STOP PUBLISHING inconvenient statistics.

I am sure that such a behavior would lead to greater trust in the “safe and effective” Covid Vaxx.

It also shows how public health agencies deal with truth about vaccination: they hide it.

Lastly, any population statistics has “data issues” and “confounders”. Those issues and confounders were fine with PHE during the brief honeymoon period when “Covid Vax” seemed to work. Once the vaccine situation turned into a dumpster fire, suddenly the data is no longer worth reporting and should be replaced by “appropriate guidance”.


----------



## GURPS

Here’s what happened. Last week I reported about how many people noticed Public Health Scotland’s latest Covid report and how, if you dig into the numbers, it shows that boosted people are getting CRUSHED by Covid lately. Well, Public Health Scotland apparently didn’t like all that attention. And it doesn’t like its data, either. So they’re changing the definitions and how they report the numbers, of course!

PHS defended the change with this witless explanation:



> COVID-19 rates do not account for potential differences between populations such as behaviour towards social distancing, underlying health issues, or approaches to testing and how much they contribute to COVID-19 rates. For example, a study found that people with two doses of vaccine were more likely to test themselves for COVID-19 compared to those unvaccinated or with one dose of COVID-19 vaccine. This means that unvaccinated people may be less likely to test and report as a case resulting in lower infection rates among the unvaccinated. *Comparison of case rates is therefore now inappropriate.*



Let’s get this straight. The PHS “experts” are pushing a theory — without any evidence — that unvaccinated people test less often? And THAT’S why the PHS numbers show more boosted people than anyone else positive for Covid? Essentially, they are saying that, because of uncontrollable confounders, their own data is unreliable.

But the “unvaxx don’t test much” theory doesn’t explain hospitalizations. So they had to cook up a whole different theory to explain that problem:



> For example, some of the older individuals who have exceeded the recommended time will have not received their next vaccine dose because of frailty or ill health. They may, therefore, be more likely to be hospitalised or die if they get COVID-19. *Comparison of hospitalisation and death rates is therefore inappropriate.*



I THINK what PHS’ experts are saying is that since older people tend to forget to take their booster shots on time, they are dying from Covid. I get that they explicitly blame not getting the booster on “frailty or ill health,” but imagine what that means. So the old people are frail. How does that stop them getting a booster? The boosters usually come TO the nursing home patients. So all I can figure is they are saying the old folks are forgetful. Or that medical staff think the boosters will kill frail elderly people, which isn’t much better.

Either way, it’s just another stupid theory.












						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, February 19, 2022 ☙ RESCINDED 🦠
					

Vaccine mandates continue to fall, Trudeau forcibly ends the Freedom Convoy protest, Florida crushes tourism, Scotland hides its Covid data in jab shame, and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

The Centers For Disease Control’s Lies Have Destroyed Its Legitimacy​

A Positive Test Doesn’t Always Mean Infectiousness​
A deeper dive into the August natural immunity study reveals methodology that can be recognized as illogical, even to those without medical experience. The CDC researchers created two groups. The case group included people who tested positive in 2020 and then tested positive again during a two-month window in 2021. The control group included people who had a positive test in 2020 _without _another positive test during this artificial two-month window.


The study observed that non-vaccinated group registered a positive test 34.4 percent of the time, compared to 20.3 percent of fully vaccinated individuals. The CDC falsely defined the case group’s second positive test as a “reinfection.” This is the central lie of the study. This data conveniently omitted data on people actually becoming symptomatic or what a common person would call “reinfected.”

To illustrate this point, consider if a Covid-recovered person comes into contact with Sars-Cov-2 in their community. They might test positive on a PCR test. Their body can remember the virus, fight it off, and the person never becomes ill.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Hopefully the "official" Community Transmission rate for SMC will drop from High to Substantial in the next few days.









						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov
				




I find it funny though that the more populated counties are reporting Substantial or even Moderate in the case of PG.


----------



## GURPS

Americans ‘Are Just Over It’; COVID Vaccine Demand Craters​

“The vaccination drive in the U.S. is grinding to a halt, and demand has all but collapsed,” the Associated Press reported Thursday.

“The average number of Americans getting their first shot is down to about 90,000 a day, the lowest point since the first few days of the U.S. vaccination campaign, in December 2020. And hopes of any substantial improvement in the immediate future have largely evaporated,” the AP wrote.

Going maskless is now in vogue, even as COVID-19 cases continue to land thousands of Americans in the hospital. “People are just over it. They’re tired of it,” Judy Smith, administrator for a 12-county public health district in northwestern Alabama, told the wire service.


----------



## Kyle

Somewhere out there, millions of hypochondriac Democrats are


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Americans ‘Are Just Over It’; COVID Vaccine Demand Craters​
> 
> “The vaccination drive in the U.S. is grinding to a halt, and demand has all but collapsed,” the Associated Press reported Thursday.
> 
> “The average number of Americans getting their first shot is down to about 90,000 a day, the lowest point since the first few days of the U.S. vaccination campaign, in December 2020. And hopes of any substantial improvement in the immediate future have largely evaporated,” the AP wrote.
> 
> Going maskless is now in vogue, even as COVID-19 cases continue to land thousands of Americans in the hospital. “People are just over it. They’re tired of it,” Judy Smith, administrator for a 12-county public health district in northwestern Alabama, told the wire service.


And yet we still have these vaccination sites setup everywhere costing millions.  I drove by the SMC Hollywood Firehouse site yesterday - looked like more workers than people getting the jab.  3 guys just to direct cars thru the cones!  And my God the cones!  I bet there are more orange cones in the parking lot of the firehouse than any beltway road construction company has in their entire inventory.


----------



## GURPS

Democrats Will Try to Retcon Their Response to COVID-19 With a New Narrative–Don't Let Them​

Perhaps the most honest part of this memo is in the final paragraph. It is also the most infuriating. The summary makes clear what many of us have known for two years (emphasis added):



> Stop talking about restrictions and the unknown future ahead. If we focus on how bad things still are and how much worse they could get, we set Democrats up as failures unable to navigate us through this. When 99% of Americans can get vaccinated, we cause more harm than we prevent with voters by going into our third year talking about restrictions. *And, if Democrats continue to hold a posture that prioritizes COVID precautions over learning how to live in a world where COVID exists, but does not dominate, they risk paying dearly for it in November.*




The COVID response was always about politics and not public health. The only reason Democrats are caving on their authoritarian restrictions-in-perpetuity strategy is that most Americans are done. They understand continuing to use the pandemic as a pretext will cost them at the ballot box, even in blue strongholds. The Virginia gubernatorial loss taught them they couldn’t ignore the will of voters forever.

If you lost a loved one or a business or if your child is struggling with school or emotional health, you should be furious. Democrat politicians and bureaucrats sacrificed their well-being on the altar of politics. The leaders who managed those responses must be held accountable. They can’t retcon the past using advice from a memo. And Democrats must not be allowed to claim victory over the pandemic when the evolution of the virus was what ended the emergency.


----------



## Kyle

Nearly half of Biden’s 500M free COVID-19 tests unclaimed

White House says Americans have placed 68M orders for packages of tests











						Nearly half of Biden’s 500M free COVID-19 tests unclaimed
					

Nearly half of the 500 million free COVID-19 tests the Biden administration recently made available to the public still have not been claimed as virus cases plummet and people feel less urgency to test.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Kyle said:


> Nearly half of Biden’s 500M free COVID-19 tests unclaimed
> 
> White House says Americans have placed 68M orders for packages of tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly half of Biden’s 500M free COVID-19 tests unclaimed
> 
> 
> Nearly half of the 500 million free COVID-19 tests the Biden administration recently made available to the public still have not been claimed as virus cases plummet and people feel less urgency to test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


That's alright. It was never about getting those tests to people anyways. It was the order, and the accompanying payment, to whomever, that was the goal. Success.


----------



## GURPS

'CDC No Longer Recommends Universal Contact Tracing, Case Investigation'​

So now the CDC is saying para ‘oh dont bother to test etc, just focus on high risk’…these idiots, these dangerous dangerous technocrats, we told them this 2 years ago…we told them and showed them and they knew, the data was stable and they had the evidence, that COVID was amenable to risk stratification and all that was needed was an age-risk stratified approach, a focused protection with focus on the high risk and not the rest of low risk society; they knew we had effective early treatment that could have had 950,000 of the one million who have died…this was about power, greed, power drunk lockdown lunatics, lifting PPE tax payer money, we need to see who got money and who stole money from PPE…as I have said, we open up and then go back fast, and we examine each and every one of these decision makers and anyone shown to have been reckless, misleading, damaging, who costed lives, who knew the real data but ignored etc, who hurt people, then in a proper legal setting, if shown legally, with them the opportunity to defend their actions, but if they did wrong, then we hold them to account, any and all, no matter who.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

So now there's a, "Rheumatoid arthritis drug could be lifesaver for severely ill COVID patients: Study"









						Rheumatoid arthritis drug could be lifesaver for severely ill COVID patients: Study
					

An anti-inflammatory drug normally used for rheumatoid arthritis could turn out to be a lifesaver for people hospitalized with COVID, a large clinical trial indicates.




					www.nydailynews.com
				




Now, read all of the "side effects" from the manufacturer themselves. Aside from "*Serious infections,* including tuberculosis (TB), shingles, and others caused by bacteria, fungi, or *viruses*." And, "Cancer and *immune system problems*. Blood clots, Tears in the stomach or intestines".

The, "Common side effects", are ...

The most common side effects of Olumiant include:

*upper respiratory tract infections*, such as a cold or sinus infections





__





						Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA) & Alopecia Areata (AA) Treatment | Olumiant® (baricitinib)
					

For adults with moderately to severely active RA for whom a TNF blocker did not work well enough and for adults with severe alopecia areata (AA).




					www.olumiant.com
				




Can you say "snake oil salesman" and/or plain ole medical quackery and malpractice?


----------



## GURPS

Why we must demand that leaders who got COVID wrong admit it and apologize​

Dr. Anthony Fauci, you fell in love with your own image and could not stay off the TV even as it caused us all harm.

In November 2021, you said that people who were criticizing you were “really criticizing science, because I represent science. That’s dangerous.” What’s dangerous is if you really believe that.

You frequently got things wrong on TV or reversed your previous comments with no explanations. The science hadn’t changed, you made political calculations to support the diktats of the Biden administration.

You actually argued for the passage of the stimulus bill as if you were some kind of lobbyist and not the director of one of our national health agencies.

Worst of all, you shut down dissenting opinions from other scientists because you knew yours could not withstand scrutiny. You have been a disaster for this country in leading us through the pandemic.

Apologize. Then exit stage left and let us never hear from you again.

You fearful, quiet politicians who let extended lockdowns destroy businesses, fray the fabric of our cities and cost us all so much: We saw you maskless, at concerts and parties, while our 2-year-olds stay masked to this day.

We know that you didn’t actually think masking was important like you implored us it was. You loved your power and nothing else mattered. Apologize.


----------



## LightRoasted

GURPS said:


> Why we must demand that leaders who got COVID wrong admit it, *resign their positions, and be brought to trail.*


FITY.


----------



## GURPS

☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, March 10, 2022 ☙ THE MORAL GRAVITY OF THE UNIVERSE 🦠
					

A special birthday edition! First, a short roundup, then my thoughts about what to expect for the rest of the year and why the Great Reset must fail. And, the C&C shop is officially open.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				





 *According to the latest British Covid report, hospitalizations and deaths are increasing again in the UK. And about ninety percent (90%) of British who died each week of Covid in February were vaccinated. It’s a pandemic of the vaccinated.*

The UK data shows infections are rising again after a brief decline, topping 60,000 per day. By comparison, in much-less-jabbed Florida, we saw only 14,000 reported infections in a WEEK. And the UK data shows that boosters offered no benefit against hospitalizations for younger folks.

The UK reported that 99% of adults now have antibodies to Covid — mostly from vaccination — which is odd, because it’s far higher than what experts predicted would be needed to achieve herd immunity. Notwithstanding near universal antibody levels, infections, hospitalizations, and deaths are still increasing there.

*For the four weeks ending February 27, the UK reported 397 unjabbed deaths, compared to 3,512 jabbed. Experts assured us that vaccination would prevent this exact thing from happening. Good thing we’re winding down the pandemic, news like this isn’t good for business.*


----------



## GURPS

Massachusetts Health Officials Drop COVID-19 Death Count By 3,700​


Massachusetts is dropping its COVID-19 death count by 3,700 people after adopting new criteria for determining deaths caused by the virus.

The Massachusetts Department of Public Health said Thursday that as of March 14, the state will update its criteria “to align with guidance from the Council of State and Territorial Epidemiologists.”

Under the old criteria, the COVID-19 death definition applies not only to people who have COVID-19 listed as a cause of death on their death certificate, but also people who had a COVID-19 diagnosis within 60 days of their death but do not have COVID-19 listed as a cause of death on their death certificate.

Massachusetts’s new definition of a COVID-19 death tightens that diagnosis timeline from 60 days to just 30 days.


----------



## GURPS

Maajid Nawaz: The Levers of Ideological Warfare—From Islamist Extremism to Covidian Dogma


“I was anti-democracy. I was an Islamist revolutionary that wanted to establish a caliphate. And I was imprisoned in Egypt and sentenced to five years … because I was attempting to overthrow the Egyptian government.”

A former Islamist revolutionary, Maajid Nawaz would later become a leading anti-extremism activist, founding the counter-extremism think tank Quilliam.

In this two-part episode, Maajid Nawaz explains how he radicalized other young Muslims, and why he became a vocal critic of COVID-19 mandates and lockdown policies.You can _watch part two here._

*Read More
*
PART 2: Maajid Nawaz: How Our Elites Destroyed Public Trust and Created a Recruiting Ground for Extremism


“What I saw in COVID mandates were exactly the mindset that I was opposing when it came to opposing Islamist theocracy, that authoritarian mindset … The psychology behind it and the levers behind it are identical.”











						PART 1: Maajid Nawaz: The Levers of Ideological Warfare—From Islamist Extremism to Covidian Dogma
					

“I was anti-democracy. I was an Islamist revolutionary that wanted to establish a caliphate. And I was imprisoned ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## GURPS

Efficacy of a Fourth Dose of Covid-19 mRNA Vaccine against Omicron​Regev-Yochay et al. in Israel looked at (publication date March 16th 2022) the immunogenicity and safety of a fourth dose (4th) of either BNT162b2 (Pfizer–BioNTech) or mRNA-1273 (Moderna) administered 4 months after the third dose in a series of three BNT162b2 doses). This was an open-label, nonrandomized clinical study assessing the 4th dose in terms of need beyond the 3rd dose. Among the ‘1050 eligible health care workers enrolled in the Sheba HCW COVID-19 Cohort, 154 received the fourth dose of BNT162b2 and, 1 week later, 120 received mRNA-1273. For each participant, two age-matched controls were selected from the remaining eligible participants’.

Researchers further reported that ‘overall, 25.0% of the participants in the control group were infected with the omicron variant, as compared with 18.3% of the participants in the BNT162b2 group and 20.7% of those in the mRNA-1273 group. Vaccine efficacy against any SARS-CoV-2 infection was 30% (95% confidence interval [CI], −9 to 55) for BNT162b2 and 11% (95% CI, −43 to 44) for mRNA-1273…most of the infected participants were potentially infectious, *with relatively high viral loads (nucleocapsid gene cycle threshold, ≤25)*’. Results suggest that maximal immunogenicity of mRNA vaccines is achieved after three doses. More specifically, researchers ‘observed low vaccine efficacy against infections in health care workers, as well as relatively high viral loads suggesting that those who were infected were infectious. Thus, a fourth vaccination of healthy young health care workers may have only marginal benefits’.


----------



## GURPS

Why some Americans haven't gotten COVID yet and why it's not inevitable they ever will: Experts​

*Is infection with COVID-19 inevitable?*

The experts said they don't believe that infection with COVID-19 is inevitable or at least inevitable for everyone.

"The fact that we're now two years in and a substantial number of people have not yet been infected is good evidence that it's not inevitable everyone will get it," Grein said. "One thing we've clearly identified is that being vaccinated is the most important variable in deciding how protected somebody may be.

However, Ray said he thinks Americans who are unvaccinated but haven't contracted the virus yet eventually will.

"As these variants have become more and more infectious, the likelihood that those people will get infected seems significant," he said. "I do think it's likely that people who have not been vaccinated and not had COVID will eventually get it because we are not going to be tracking infections as closely as we have in the past and so there will be less awareness as the virus renters the community … and at some point their bubble will burst if they are not immune."


----------



## GURPS

In U.K.’s Omicron Wave, Many People Are Dying With Covid-19, Not From It​

For the first time since the start of the pandemic, the number of people dying in the U.K. with a recent positive Covid-19 test is significantly overstating the true death toll from the virus, according to new data.


In recent weeks, a commonly watched measure of Covid-19 mortality—deaths within 28 days of a positive test—has been around 30% higher than the number of registered deaths involving Covid-19 and nearly 75% higher than the number of registered deaths where Covid-19 was named as the main cause.


----------



## GURPS

CDC Overreported COVID-19 Deaths By More Than 70,000​

The Centers for Disease and Control updated its COVID-19 death statistics last week, revealing that the agency had included an additional 72, 277 deaths that should not have been counted as COVID-19 deaths. 

The change impacted 26 states and all age groups. The CDC explained in a footnote that the overcount stemmed from a “coding logic error.” 

“The CDC also noted that some jurisdictions also include probable COVID cases in their death count and that back in August, the data on COVID deaths was changed after they identified a data discrepancy,” The Daily Wire’s Mairead Elordi explained on Morning Wire. “So they’re pretty cryptic on what exactly these errors were and why they happened, but the end result is that COVID deaths were apparently significantly overcounted.”

With a total of about 969,000 deaths from COVID-19, the extra deaths compose about 7.5% of that number. 416 extra pediatric COVID-19 deaths also represent a significant revision from the initial data.


----------



## GURPS

On March 19, 2020, California became the first U.S. state to implement mass lockdowns, upon the advice of President Trump’s Covid advisor, Dr. Deborah Birx. That same day, as fear became a social contagion more potent than even Covid-19, The Federalist published an article I wrote titled, “Will The Costs Of A Great Depression Outweigh The Risks Of Coronavirus?”


Two years later, we know now that Birx — and everyone who listened to her — was completely wrong, and The Federalist was completely right. Here’s part of what I wrote at the time, with limited reliable information available:



> We’re acting as if coronavirus is for sure going to amount to the worst-case scenario without knowing that is true. If we all do shelter in place for the next year and a half while politicians pass the equivalent of the Obama-Bush stimulus that suffocated the economy 12 years ago, the ‘experts’ will insist the nation’s long-term ability to provide for itself was required to save millions of lives. There will be no way to prove them wrong, even if they are.
> It seems a fool’s errand to pre-emptively and indefinitely risk everyone’s livelihoods without hard information about what _is_ happening and a risk assessment that includes the serious dangers of killing the U.S. economy, not what computers _project_ will happen with lots of missing, unreliable, and rapidly changing information.



I also pointed out that the data available _at the same time_ lockdowns were rolling across the United States and world showed that those with severe pre-existing diseases and the very elderly were the most vulnerable to Covid cases, while children appeared to be at very little risk. That has persisted. It means the data was available to support a decision not to lock down _from the very beginning_, and nearly no politician heeded it.










						Two Years Ago Amid Hysteria, The Federalist Was Right About Lockdowns
					

Two years later, we know now that Covid-19 advisor Dr. Deborah Birx was completely wrong, and I, a lowly journalist, was completely right.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## GURPS

Feds' pressure on tech platforms to censor COVID 'misinformation' is unconstitutional, suit says​

Senger, Changizi and Kotzin have all been suspended multiple times, sometimes for tweets that differ little from acknowledgments by federal officials and public health experts, the suit claims.

Among them: COVID vaccines don't stop transmission, natural immunity is more important than vaccination in ending the pandemic, and COVID mitigation measures don't work. The lawsuit cites a recent Johns Hopkins University study that found lockdown policies "have had little to no public health effects" while imposing "enormous economic and social costs."

Senger had the largest Twitter following of the three, more than 100,000, and was distinguished by his criticism of the Chinese Community Party. He authored the book "Snake Oil: How Xi Jinping Shut Down the World" and an associated tweet thread with several thousand retweets.

Regardless of Twitter's motivation, "this power to create a false consensus in political discourse ... is unprecedented in American history: it is a power that has historically only been held by authoritarian regimes," according to Senger's affidavit.

Changizi claims Twitter started "de-boosting" his tweets around May 2021, when Psaki floated the quid pro quo, based on a growing plunge he observed in user engagement. Even after his most recent reinstatement in December, Changizi's tweets are often classified as "age-restricted adult content."

Just the News confirmed that Twitter warns users Changizi's profile "may include potentially sensitive content," requiring them to consent to view it. It's the same warning applied to verified porn star Cherie DeVille, recently featured by journalist Matt Taibbi for her activism against censorship by payment processors.


----------



## GURPS

It’s happening in Spain now, too. According to official data, 82% of all Covid patients are fully jabbed, and 92% of all Covid deaths there are fully jabbed, which is really harshing the narrative that the shots protect folks from serious illness and death. In Spain, 81.66% of the population has been fully vaccinated. Do the math.

I know you probably find it hard to believe that the experts were wrong about something related to the jabs. But none of the clinical trials supporting vaccine approval measured or were even intended to measure hospitalizations and deaths. The jabs’ clinical trials only measured infections. There have been no randomized clinical trials confirming that any of the vaccines prevented or even reduced hospitalization or deaths from Covid-19.

The only measurement that the FDA relied on to approve the vaccines for emergency use — infections — turned out to be wrong. But they’re still approved, on this anecdotal suggestion that the jabs prevent serious illness and deaths. Let’s run a clinical trial and see what happens. That’s science, right?











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, March 28, 2022 ☙ LONG TERM EFFECTS 🦠
					

Biden’s approval ratings keep sliding; Spanish data shows inefficacy for serious infection; Boomers are literally killing Earth; more sudden unexpected celebrity deaths; what about Africa; more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

National Institutes of Health deleted COVID info at Wuhan researcher's request, emails show​


The National Institutes of Health deleted information about COVID-19 genetic sequencing during the pandemic at the request of researchers in Wuhan, China, a move that created consternation in science circles, according to emails obtained by a nonpartisan whistleblower and government oversight group. 

The emails obtained by the Empower Oversight group show a Wuhan University researcher submitted virus sequence information to the NIH's Sequence Read Archive in March 2020 – the same month the World Health Organization declared a pandemic and about two months after the virus was detected in Wuhan.

The scientist made an additional submission on the virus in June 2020, according to the emails. Later that day, he asked the NIH to retract the submission, claiming it was made in error.


----------



## GURPS

Never Had Covid? You May Hold Key To Beating the Virus​
At this stage in the pandemic, people may be immune due to vaccines, a past infection, or a combination of both. There’s also evidence that, in rare instances, some people may be Covid-immune without infection or vaccination at all.

The coronavirus’s frequent mutations and the fact that immunity wanes over time make it difficult to discern how many people are immune at any given moment.  Studies have shown, for example, that while omicron infections offer some immunity against delta, omicron is able to circumvent antibodies from both past infection with other variants and vaccination. Current surveillance techniques have also likely vastly underestimated the number of cases, as more people are taking Covid tests at home and not reporting the results.

"It's nearly impossible to gauge protection," said Andy Pekosz, a virologist at Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.

As cases yet again rise in many regions more than two years into the pandemic, studying those who have not yet caught Covid has become just as critical as studying those who have. Experts say that people with so-called “super” immunity who appear resistant to the virus without vaccination may hold answers to important questions about why certain people get so sick while others don’t. Examining these cases could also help inform the development of vaccines and therapeutics less vulnerable to viral mutations.



So NOW that the panic porn is over ..;. the powers that be are FINALLY Admitting most never got sick


----------



## GURPS

COVID hospitalizations reach two-year low as omicron wave continues to ebb​

COVID hospitalization numbers have reached an all-time low in the United States, a sign of the continued ebbing of the most recent coronavirus wave as vaccinations and natural immunity appear to be offering broad protection from the virus.

The Department of Health and Human Services on Friday listed just over 16,000 beds nationwide being occupied by COVID patients, the lowest number recorded since the federal government began tracking those numbers in July of 2020




Can we just END  the Covid NONSENSE Now


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						COVID-19 – A Biological Weapon Targeting Ethnicity and Body Systems
					

Much of this essay is based on the testimony of a long list of eminent physicians and scientists to the Grand Jury of the Court of Public Opinion on COVID-19, chaired by Dr. Reiner Fuellmich. The content here follows closely on that of my previous essay, A COVID-19 Theory I Cannot Prove. First...



					www.unz.com


----------



## GURPS

☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, April 5, 2022 ☙ DON’T SAY MANDATE 🦠
					

Great news in one of MY cases; Twitter stock BLOWS UP after Musk buys in; Mississippi outlaws Zuckerbucks; interesting news from the latest Pfizer doc dump; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				






 On Friday, Laura Ingraham’s show discussed some of the things that we’re finding in the ongoing court-ordered Pfizer document release. Noteworthy items included:

— Even in their trials, Pfizer’s researchers saw that natural immunity was 100% effective protection. No cases of severe Covid were found in the natural immunity group. These documents were sealed, and that lizard-lipped Fauci went on to pretend like natural immunity was a great mystery to be solved one day along with the hard problem of consciousness or dark matter or something.

— Pfizer’s researchers noticed that jab recipients’ white blood cells actually DECREASED in the first seven days after receiving the injection, making folks MORE LIKELY to become infected, and worse, suggesting some kind of possible harm to the immune system.

— The adverse events the researchers observed were more severe in younger people, who had the least to gain from the shots. That might have been helpful for some people to know during the last year, don’t you think?

So. We’ve only seen two tranches of documents so far. It’s a fair guess that Pfizer would hold the most damaging or embarrassing documents back till the last round of production, hoping that something would change in the meantime.


----------



## GURPS

The latest UK data appears to show that people who’ve taken the safe and effective third boosters are now FIVE TIMES MORE LIKELY to catch Covid-19 than unjabbed people. I know what you’re thinking, but stop it. An anti-vaccine is still a vaccine. We can just tweak the definition if it makes you feel better.















						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, April 7, 2022 ☙ THE ANTI-VACCINE 🦠
					

More bad news for boosters; DeSantis signs the No Patient Left Alone Act; the New York Times cancels Christians; Reuters fears moms; J6 defendants get some encouraging news; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

When Will the Media Stop Trying to Credit Useless Interventions?​



One of the most shameless repeat offenders has been The Atlantic. Apart from a few articles containing some semblance of sanity, mostly written by David Zweig, it’s been an endless stream of propaganda.

You might remember one of the more infamous examples from early in the pandemic, entitled “Georgia’s Experiment in Human Sacrifice”






Hyperbole, thy name is _The Atlantic_. And naturally, here’s what happened afterwards:







Of course, after Georgia partially reopened in April 2020 with no significant resurgence, _The Atlantic_ immediately
 recanted their story and rightfully apologized for pushing a false narrative of fear and danger.

Come now, you didn’t believe they’d actually apologize, did you?

As with nearly every other major news outlet, _The Atlantic_ appeared to revel in spreading panic and misery. Whether out of pervasive journalistic groupthink, personal anxieties, the reflexive need to submit to whatever the dominant form of simplistic meme-based cultural acceptable ideologies demands at the given moment, or simply genuine incompetence, their work has been extremely poor.










I’ll repeat that again. Humanity should just stop talking for a few weeks.

This “expert” claim was accepted and promoted in a major media publication in the year of our Lord 2020:



> Covid-19 researchers have rightly extolled the virtues of masks, hailed the necessity of ventilation, and praised the salutary nature of outdoor activities. But another behavioral tactic hasn’t received enough attention, in part because it makes itself known by its absence. That tactic is silence.
> “Every route of viral transmission would go down if we talked less, or talked less loudly, in public spaces,” Jose L. Jimenez, a professor at the University of Colorado at Boulder, who studies disease transmission, told me. “This is just a very clear fact. It’s not controversial.”
> Talking less, more quietly, or not at all limits the manufacture of both large droplets and aerosols. When you breathe or whisper, your respiratory system doesn’t emit large droplets. Jimenez told me that, compared with yelling, quiet talking reduces aerosols by a factor of five; being completely silent reduces them by a factor of about 50. That means talking quietly, rather than yelling, reduces the risk of viral transmission by a degree _comparable to properly wearing a mask._




The concept of actually requesting humanity cease all verbal communication was seemingly a minor inconvenience:



> “The truth is that if everybody stopped talking for a month or two, the pandemic would probably die off,” Jimenez said. While still emphasizing the importance of distancing, he elaborated that without any close-contact communication, it would be difficult for this virus to continue moving between people.


----------



## kwillia

A spokesperson for Pelosi announced Thursday that the San Francisco Democrat tested positive for the coronavirus on Thursday after being spotted embracing Biden and kissing him on the cheek during an Affordable Care Act event in the East Room of the White House on Tuesday.

saki was widely mocked by conservatives on social media who slammed her for seemingly implying the 79-year-old Biden was not at risk to contract the coronavirus because he was not standing within six feet of Pelosi for 15 minutes.









						Psaki: Pelosi kissing Biden on cheek does not meet CDC's 'bar' of 'close contact' for COVID transmission
					

White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki claimed Thursday that House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, who has tested positive for the coronavirus, kissing President Biden on the cheek and holding his hand did not meet the White House’s definition of “close contact.”




					www.foxnews.com
				




*"Their definition of it is 15 minutes of contact within a set period of time, within six feet," Psaki responded, referring to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention definition of "close contact." "It did not meet that bar."*


----------



## TPD

Positive Pelosi kissed Biden. Down for the count....

Can you imagine if a positive congress critter had kissed Trump 2 years ago?  No way the media would have dismissed it the way Psaki did today.


----------



## GURPS

Shanghai under lockdown: witness the horrors of push-button digital tyranny​




China’s state-run social media apparatus is making a very big deal of their supposed efforts to contain the Shanghai outbreak. It is a similar strategy to the information operations surrounding the Wuhan fiasco from two years ago.

The CCP has taken the opportunity to showcase its technocratic authoritarian prowess, putting on a display that is proving to be the envy of the world’s tyrannical ruling class, which modeled their COVID responses from some form of the Wuhan lockdowns .

Of course, none of this has anything to do with science, as none of these measures actually do anything to stop a virus from spreading among a population, as proven through two years of data showing the failures of lockdowns. And the additional downsides of Wuhan-style lockdowns, both on an individual and societal level, remain obvious to any objective observer. Why China has decided to put on this pseudoscientific display once again — this time in Shanghai — remains a mystery.


----------



## GURPS

Health workers in China are killing pets while their owners are in quarantine​
In one case, a dog owner named Ms Fu witnessed through her home security camera as people clothed in hazmat suits entered her home and beat her pet corgi to death with iron rods while she was away in a quarantine facility. She tested negative for the coronavirus.

"The dog ran into another room and out of sight, but its whimpers were audible. After a few minutes, the workers took out yellow plastic bags and said they were taking the dog away," Fu wrote in a long social media post. Her security camera video has gone viral on China's social media site Weibo, attracting millions of views from internet users who are largely furious with the way cats and dogs have been disposed of out of fears the animals could transmit the novel coronavirus to humans.


----------



## Kyle

Just heard from a co-worker that the hot bar food service in the building went from prepackaged everything back to a buffet style self service on Monday.

So if everybody can cough and sneeze on the buffet line again, I guess we are finally out of COVID.


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> Health workers in China are killing pets while their owners are in quarantine​
> In one case, a dog owner named Ms Fu witnessed through her home security camera as people clothed in hazmat suits entered her home and beat her pet corgi to death with iron rods while she was away in a quarantine facility. She tested negative for the coronavirus.
> 
> "The dog ran into another room and out of sight, but its whimpers were audible. After a few minutes, the workers took out yellow plastic bags and said they were taking the dog away," Fu wrote in a long social media post. Her security camera video has gone viral on China's social media site Weibo, attracting millions of views from internet users who are largely furious with the way cats and dogs have been disposed of out of fears the animals could transmit the novel coronavirus to humans.


Savages.  
“When you believe absurdities, you will commit atrocities “.   And by now COVID is an absurdity, so here come atrocities.  

Mandatory joke to lower my blood pressure:
 the quarantine enforcers were seen at a portable BBQ grill later that day.  Uncle Xi encourages self-sufficiency in his government agencies.


----------



## Kyle

UglyBear said:


> Savages.
> “When you believe absurdities, you will commit atrocities “.   And by now COVID is an absurdity, so here come atrocities.
> 
> Mandatory joke to lower my blood pressure:
> the quarantine enforcers were seen at a portable BBQ grill later that day.  Uncle Xi encourages self-sufficiency in his government agencies.


It seems like a drastic overreaction since COVID shouldn't be causing them too much trouble.

After all, only 4500 have died from it in China according to their reports.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Up to 65% of Africans have had COVID, far more than thought​
Up to 65% of Africans have had COVID, far more than thoughtAssociated PressThe Associated PressJOHANNESBURG

JOHANNESBURG (AP) — The World Health Organization said that up to 65% of people in Africa have been infected with the coronavirus and estimates the number of actual cases may have been nearly 100 times more than those reported.

In a new analysis released Thursday, the U.N. health agency reviewed 151 studies of COVID-19 in Africa based on blood samples taken from people on the continent between January 2020 and December 2021. WHO said that by last September, about 65% of people tested had some exposure to COVID-19, translating into about 800 million infections. In contrast, only about 8 million cases had been officially reported to WHO during that time period.

“This undercounting is occurring worldwide and it’s no surprise that the numbers are particularly large in Africa where there are so many cases with no symptoms,” WHO’s Africa director Matshidiso Moeti said in a statement. WHO’s analysis found that a large proportion of people with COVID-19 — 67% — showed no symptoms when infected with the disease, a higher percentage than other world regions.


----------



## GURPS

Futuristic ‘automat’ dining thrived a century ago. Can covid revive it?​

At first, Horn & Hardart was known for its coffee. Frank Hardart had discovered the French drip method in New Orleans, and he and Joe Horn served up a brew that made their 15-seater Philadelphia restaurant standing room only at lunchtime.

Then, at the turn of the 20th century, a salesman pitched them on a new European machine, a “waiterless restaurant,” or “automatic,” which served food such as sandwiches, chocolate bars and wine automatically, according to “The Automat: The History, Recipes, and Allure of Horn & Hardart’s Masterpiece,” a 2002 book by historian Lorraine B. Diehl and Marianne Hardart, a great-granddaughter of Frank Hardart. In 1902, Horn and Hardart imported this equipment and launched the first Horn & Hardart Automat, at 818 Chestnut St. in Philadelphia.

[clip]

The arrival of the virus shut down restaurants across the country, then saw them reopen with social distancing and outdoor dining. Face-to-face contact was no longer a plus, but a potential liability. Meanwhile, restaurants grappled with labor shortages. It all made the automat ripe for a comeback.

Two new New York-area automats, conceived before the pandemic but launched after it began, are trying to adapt by offering contactless, speedy ways to purchase prepared food. Whether a new generation of automats succeeds depends partly on what they can learn from their predecessors.

Countless New Yorkers fell in love with Horn & Hardart, particularly during its heyday from the 1930s to the 1950s, as highlighted in a new documentary about the company directed by Lisa Hurwitz, “The Automat,” which opens in three D.C.-area theaters on Friday.


----------



## GURPS

Accidentally provoking millions of mocking social media comments, the Seattle Times ran an unintentionally hilarious article yesterday headlined, *“COVID Could Be Surging In The Us Right Now And We Might Not Even Know It.”*

Hahahahahaha! The horror! The terror! Oh, the humanity!

*Folks, we need to confront the fact that we are facing a virus that you might have RIGHT NOW and NEVER KNOW IT because it doesn’t affect you AT ALL. Are you terrified yet? Because I am. Jab me with anything! As much as you need to! No long-term safety data? I’ll take it! Anything but a virus that doesn’t cause any symptoms, because, um, well, because it’s so scary or something.*

To be honest, the attached article is a little more nuanced, whining about the lack of testing and worrying about what MIGHT happen later. But that headline! You really can’t make this stuff up.

 Philadelphia, for one, is still testing, and it noticed with alarm that cases there have drifted up to about 140 a day — a tiny fraction of cases from its Omicron peak — and promptly re-ordered mandatory indoor masking. There. Philadelphia health commissioner Cheryl Bettigole admitted that hospitalizations are at record lows but explained, “This is our chance to get ahead of the pandemic, to put our masks on until we have more information about the severity of this new variant.”

Safety first! By “new variant,” she means Omicron variant B.A.2, which they are assuming is causing the rise in cases, not seasonality, why would you think that? Philadelphia remains “green” in the CDC’s new community-spread color-coding system.











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, April 13, 2022 ☙ ZERO SPARROW 🦠
					

CNN+ explodes on the launch pad; another comedian dies; The Seattle Times blunders; Philadelphia re-masks; N.Y. gov't melts down; a surprising sports exchange; good news for Shanghai; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

More Than 400 Studies on the Failure of Compulsory Covid Interventions (Lockdowns, Restrictions, Closures)​

How did we get here? We knew that we could never eradicate this mutable virus (that has an animal reservoir) with lockdowns and that it would likely become endemic like other circulating common cold coronaviruses. When we knew an age-risk stratified approach was optimal (focused protection as outlined in the Great Barrington Declaration) and not carte blanche policies when we had evidence of a 1,000-fold differential in risk of death between a child and an elderly person. We knew of the potency and success of early ambulatory outpatient treatment in reducing the risk of hospitalization and death in the vulnerable.

It was clear very early on that Task Forces and medical advisors and decision-makers were not reading the evidence, were not up to speed with the science or data, did not understand the evidence, did not ‘get’ the evidence, and were blinded to the science, often driven by their own prejudices, biases, arrogance, and ego. They remain ensconced in sheer academic sloppiness and laziness. It was clear that the response was not a public health one. It was a political one from day one and continues today. 

A recent study (pre-print) captures the essence and catastrophe of a lockdown society and the hollowing out of our children by looking at how children learn (3 months to 3 years old) and finding across all measures that “children born during the pandemic have significantly reduced verbal, motor, and overall cognitive performance compared to children born pre-pandemic.” Researchers also reported that “males and children in lower socioeconomic families have been most affected. Results highlight that even in the absence of direct SARS-CoV-2 infection and COVID-19 illness, the environmental changes associated with the COVID-19 pandemic is significantly and negatively affecting infant and child development.”

Perhaps Donald Luskin of the _Wall Street Journal_ best captures what we have stably witnessed since the start of these unscientific lockdowns and school closures: “Six months into the Covid-19 pandemic, the U.S. has now carried out two large-scale experiments in public health—first, in March and April, the lockdown of the economy to arrest the spread of the virus, and second, since mid-April, the reopening of the economy. The results are in. Counterintuitive though it may be, statistical analysis shows that locking down the economy didn’t contain the disease’s spread and reopening it didn’t unleash a second wave of infections.”


----------



## GURPS

'Officials Manipulated COVID Data to Exaggerate Crisis, Mathematician Tells RFK, Jr.'​

“When the COVID pandemic emerged, what kind of challenges did you specifically see?” Kennedy asked Fenton.

Fenton replied:

“It was clear I think from the start that most of the data that governments put out — not just the UK government, but most governments around the world … were kind of misleading because it was based on very easily manipulated statistics.”

This was true of both the nature of COVID itself and the vaccines, Fenton said.

“There was an immediate rush to draw conclusions, which were sort of based on over-simplistic data on case numbers and deaths,” he said.  “… the problem was that that data was very easily used by influencers and decision-makers to fit particular narratives that exaggerated the scale of the crisis.”

Fenton’s team published some of the first research providing more accurate estimates about the infection rate versus the fatality rate compared with official estimates he said were based on faulty data.


----------



## GURPS

Peer-reviewed manuscript concludes that CDC massively inflates COVID-19 case and death numbers with creative statistics​
ATLANTA — Dr. Joseph Mercola published an article in 2015 entitled “How Conflicts of Interest have Corrupted the CDC.” He cited, among other things, a 2009 investigation by the Office of the Inspector General. It concluded that 97% of disclosure forms filed by the Centers for Disease Control were incomplete.

The article talks about the obscure CDC Foundation, a nonprofit created by Congress in 1995. Its purpose is “to mobilize philanthropic and private-sector resources.” Pharmaceutical companies and other private interests gave the CDC Foundation at least $28 million in 2014, according to Dr. Mercola. The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation gave the CDC Foundation $13.5 million in 2013. Further, Dr. Julie Gerberding was CDC Director from 2002 to 2009. She left the position to become President of the Merck vaccine division.

The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals ruled in 1982 that the Federal Reserve is not a federal agency, despite most people believing it is. We’re unaware of any similar court decisions about the CDC. But the agency is listed on the Dun and Bradstreet business directory. It also owns at least 57 patents, including 20 vaccine patents. The CDC clearly has vested business interests and is beholden to the pharmaceutical industry. Now a peer-reviewed manuscript is revealing the extent of CDC manipulation to promote its products and satisfy its “shareholders.”


CDC violated data collection laws?​
The manuscript, entitled “COVID-19 Data Collection, Comorbidity & Federal Law: A Historical Retrospective,” was published on October 12, 2020 in the journal _Science, Public Health Policy & the Law_. The Institute of Pure and Applied Knowledge (IPAK) and the Public Health Policy Initiative launched the journal on August 1, 2019. Ten scientists, doctors and professors authored the manuscript. The lead researcher is Dr. Henry Ealy, a naturopathic doctor based in Portland, Oregon.

The manuscript focuses on the Paper Reduction Act (PRA) of 1980/1995 (44 U.S.C. §§ 3501–3521) and the Information Quality Act (IQA) (Section 515 of the Congressional Consolidated Appropriations Act, 2001 Public Law 106-554). PRA mandates procedures on agencies collecting information from the public. IQA “provide policy and procedural guidance to federal agencies for ensuring and maximizing the quality, objectivity, utility, and integrity of information (including statistical information) disseminated by Federal agencies”

The CDC, without repercussions, missed several deadlines and bypassed federal oversight of its data collection methods  related to COVID-19 beginning in late 2019 and spanning the middle of 2020. The most glaring was March 24, 2020. The CDC, in potential violation of PRA and IQA “issued COVID-19 Alert No. 2, significantly altering cause of death reporting exclusively for COVID-19.”

The manuscript is a fascinating, thorough chronology of what appears to be manipulative data practices by the CDC, in violation of federal law. One damning  piece of evidence against the CDC speaks for itself. It is a comparison chart of COVID-19 deaths based on 2003 statistical reporting guidelines versus 2020 reporting guidelines.


----------



## GURPS

VENTILATORS for COVID actually killed!​
Lots have been learnt the last 2 years and one thing we have learnt is that the rush to use so many ventilators was actually catastrophic for many. Many died from the ventilator and we will need to examine this properly with proper study to ensure we learn why so very many died e.g. whether these can be used again in a similar situation or never to be used or under what conditions or what type of patient with what level of lung trauma etc. prohibits the vent. For it seems that the ventilator actually damaged the lungs terribly and killed. It is really sad and horrible what happened and we are not blaming but we also had early information but like so much of COVID, no one in decision-making roles wanted to listen to me, to anyone, anyone sharing data and information. There was this tunnel vision thinking, a cognitive dissonance that costed lives. That’s the final result and in some way, there is to be accountability. Let us commit to learn from this terrible mistake.


4)*EXCLUSIVE: 'It's a horror movie.' Nurse working on coronavirus frontline in New York claims the city is 'murdering' COVID-19 patients by putting them on ventilators and causing trauma to the lungs*


*A frontline nurse working in New York on coronavirus patients claims the city is killing sufferers by putting them on ventilators, advocating against them *
*The nurse persuaded a friend, a nurse practitioner who is not working on coronavirus patients, to make the video to get the word out *
*'It's a horror movie. Not because of the disease, but the way it is being handled,' the frontline nurse said through the friend, who only was identified as Sara NP *
*Sara said COVID-19 patients are placed on ventilators rather than less invasive CPAP or BiPAP machines due to fears about the virus spreading*
*She explained: 'The ventilators have high pressure, which then causes barotrauma, it causes trauma to the lungs' *


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS

COVID cases rise across bulk of the U.S.​https://www.axios.com/authors/treed

COVID cases are on the rise in all but six states and Washington, D.C., as the Omicron subvariant continues to spread across the U.S.

*The big picture: *Case rates and hospitalizations are still well below pandemic highs, prompting NIAID director Anthony Fauci to say this week that the nation is out of a "full-blown explosive pandemic phase."

*By the numbers: *There were roughly 51,000 new daily cases over the last week, up 51% from two weeks ago.


The highest reported case rates were in Vermont, where there were 45.5 new cases per 100,000 people. Rhode Island and New York had 35.4 and 33.3 new cases per 100,000 people, respectively. Cases were increasing in all three states.
The lowest reported case rates were in Mississippi where there were 3.0 new cases of COVID per 100,000 people. Georgia and Alabama reported 3.4 new cases and 3.6 new cases per 100,000 people, respectively. Mississippi and Georgia had declining case rates while Alabama saw a slight uptick.
*Between the lines: *COVID deaths are still falling. There were 362 deaths a day on average, down 23% from an average of about 470 deaths a day two weeks ago. But the decline in deaths slowed a bit.


The U.S. is approaching 1 million deaths from COVID since the start of the pandemic.
*Reality check:* As we mentioned last week, the data regarding new cases are getting less reliable as the public testing infrastructure continues to wind down and home test results are less likely to be reported to officials.


The World Health Organization warned the world is "increasingly blind" to COVID transmission, the Daily Mail reported.


----------



## GURPS

A fascinating new study just published in MedRxIV suggests a potential revolution in the way we understand the covid vaccines, and possible evidence for the widely-suspected “shedding” phenomenon. It’s titled, “Evidence for Aerosol Transfer of SARS-CoV2-specific Humoral Immunity.”

*Is another “conspiracy theory” about to move into the “we always knew that” category?

The study first reports that covid-specific antibodies were found in some surgical masks worn by vaccinated lab workers. But even more interesting, they also found that unvaccinated children of vaccinated adults had covid antibodies, whereas children of unvaccinated adults did NOT have the antibodies. The researchers theorized that the jabbed parents must be EXHALING the antibodies in aerosols.

The researchers noted that nothing like this has ever been seen before, concluding: “The data we show provides evidence for a new mechanism by which herd immunity may be manifested, the aerosol transfer of antibodies between immune and non-immune hosts.”

The researchers did NOT investigate whether the children’s antibodies could be the result of spike protein shedding by jabbed parents. Nor did their conclusion explain how antibodies could be aerosolized when it is well-known that the jabs do not create mucosal antibodies.*

But it’s also not true that nothing like this has ever been seen before.











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, May 4, 2022 ☙ ROBUST AND TRANSPARENT 🦠
					

You'll be healthier with the CDC tracking you; a mini-roundup of Roe Draft news; Murthy rues a lack of robust discussion about pandemic policy; supply chain woes; a wild new study; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Paul's comments came after newly released government documents revealed that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) tracked Americans' compliance with pandemic lockdowns by buying and monitoring their cellphone geospatial data from commercial vendors.

Such data is collected on each American from apps they use on their smart phones and sold by third-party brokers unless a user explicitly opts out of such collection for each app. Increasingly, law enforcement and other government agencies have been acquiring the data for official work, though the CDC was the first publicly disclosed use to track private Americans' health behavior.

The data also was bought and used by the election integrity group True the Vote to identify people suspected of illegally collecting ballots in the 2020 Georgia election, a revelation that has prompted a formal investigation by the Georgia Secretary of State's office.

The Kentucky senator dismissed defenses that some government agencies have made that their practice is OK because the data is commercially available and merely tracks the locations of Americans without intercepting the contents of communications. 

"This goes back to Edward Snowden, when he was the whistleblower that revealed that the government was collecting not just a little bit of our data, but almost all of our data," Paul said. "Now, they kind of justify it, and they say, 'Oh, it's not your conversation. We're not really spying on your conversations. It's your metadata.'










						Rand Paul: Time to ban feds from tracking Americans through their cellphone location data
					

"When the government is trying to snoop on your behavior, it's wrong, and there should be laws against it," the Kentucky senator told Just the News.




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

The First COVID Court-Martial​

https://www.armytimes.com/news/your...convicted-in-first-known-covid-court-martial/





Mark is one of the whistleblowers who dug into the data from the Defense Medical Epidemiological Database (DMED), and he spent many hours of his free time querying further data that helped all of us working on that project to better understand the big picture behind what appears to be mass data fraud from within the Department of Defense. Mark was apparently unwilling to go about his day in a performative manner to play a game designed to make untruths into socially acceptable common "knowledge". 

The performance of reality as reality is one of the most heroic acts possible.

Mark is a good man, and if he is forced out of the military, I believe enough in America that he will find productive employment. I would certainly vouch for him, and I suspect that many others around him would. Perhaps this is why the judge in the case took the _highly unusual_ step of not punishing Mark aside from the misdemeanor conviction. I would call that a badge of honor in service to one's nation, and to all of humanity.


----------



## GURPS

Bill Gates Once More Steps in It with His Take on COVID​

Bill Gates has had some pretty hot takes on the Wuhan coronavirus, and not in a good way. Back in February, he praised Australia's "Zero COVID" methods, despite how it came at the expense of many civil liberties. That same month he had also likened mask mandates to being required to wear pants in public. 


In a video clip shared over Twitter on Thursday afternoon by a user known as "TheNo1Waffler," which as of Friday evening has 862,700 views, Gates acknowledges the virus is "kind of like the flu."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Canada’s jab numbers aren’t looking too good. When comparing the official April 10th report to the April 17th report, we discover some disquieting figures in the deaths totals:

Unjabbed deaths: 1

One-Shot deaths: 5

Two-Shot deaths: 63

Three-Shot deaths: 160





Put another way, 226 out of 227 weekly deaths were jabbed. That’s 99.95% jabbed deaths. Which is ironic, because that number is close to the 95% fake protection number the vaxx makers first claimed, and it’s also right around the chance of having a mild or asymptomatic covid infection.

Also, the numbers are going the wrong way. Look at how the deaths are stacked, increasing along with the number of jabs. Shouldn’t it be going the other way?










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, May 9, 2022 ☙ SEWAGE CRUISES 🦠
					

Alabama bans cutting; unmasking planes didn’t cause havoc; CDC investigating 70% of all cruise ships; experts stupidly bring back polio epidemics; 99% of covid deaths in Canada are jabbed; lots more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Tell us something we didn’t know: FDA and Bill Gates now say Covid is like the flu​http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?... and Bill Gates now say Covid is like the flu
Quite a departure from what the Covid overlords had been saying. In October 2020, White House Covid czar Anthony Fauci said that President Donald Trump’s comparisons to the flu were false, telling NBC at the time “it is not correct to say it’s the same as flu.”

Gates recently admitted that Covid is “a disease mainly of the elderly, kind of like the flu.”

Gates also had something to say about the latest variant of the virus and the efficacy of vaccines. “Once Omicron comes along, the vaccine is not reducing transmission, hardly at all, particularly about three or four months after you take the vaccine,” he said.



Bill Gates: COVID ‘Disease Of Elderly,’ ‘Low Fatality Rate’ – ‘Kind Of Like The Flu’​
Bill Gates isn’t an immunologist and he doesn’t even play one on TV.

But the billionaire co-founder of Microsoft has immersed himself in the study of the world’s problems and donated billions of dollars to tackle the scourge of malaria in Africa through his philanthropic foundation. So when he speaks, people listen, which makes what he said last week about COVID-19 interesting.

“It wasn’t until early February, when I was in a meeting, that experts of the foundation, said ‘there’s no way'” that COVID-19 could have been contained, he said.

“At that point, we didn’t really understand the fatality rate. We didn’t understand that it’s a fairly low fatality rate, and that it’s a disease mainly of the elderly, kind of like the flu, although it’s a bit different than that,” Gates said.

He later hedged a bit, saying Americans need to stay vigilant as he criticized the initial response to the virus. “That was a pretty scary period, where the world didn’t go on alert, including the United States, nearly as fast as it needed to,” he said.


----------



## GURPS

Bill Gates says COVID is ‘kind of like the flu,’ and that the vaccines are ‘imperfect’​


----------



## GURPS

WHO director calls China's zero-COVID policy 'unsustainable' and gets censored for it​
Today, Tedros took another step which has clearly irritated China by saying that the country’s zero-COVID police was not sustainable. China responded by censoring his comments online.



> “When we talk about the zero-Covid strategy, we don’t think that it is sustainable, considering the behavior of the virus now and what we anticipate in the future,” Tedros told a media briefing Tuesday, citing the increased transmissibility of Omicron.
> “We have discussed this issue with Chinese experts and we indicated that the approach will not be sustainable…I think a shift will be very important,” he said…
> The United Nation’s official press account on China’s Twitter-like Weibo posted Tedro’s comments early on Wednesday morning, drawing a wave of sarcastic comments from Chinese users.
> “Resolutely fight against any words and acts that distort, doubt or deny our country’s epidemic prevention and control policies! Down with the World Health Organization!” a top reply said.
> “Should the UN’s verified account be blocked this time?” another said…
> On WeChat, an article from the UN’s official account that included Tedros’ comments has been “banned from sharing due to a violation of relevant laws and regulations” as of Wednesday morning. Video clips of Tedros’ speech have also been removed from the platform.



To be clear, that comment about resolutely fighting any doubts about the country’s commitment to zero-COVID was probably aimed at mocking China not Tedros. The person who posted was pointing out that just a few days ago China’s Politburo rubber-stamped the continuation of the zero-COVID policy and specifically warned about any speech to the contrary:



> China will “resolutely adhere to the dynamic zero-Covid strategy and fight against any speech that distorts, questions or rejects” the virus control policies, the body said.


----------



## Hijinx

What was the worst thing about Covid.
Deaths?  Although bad, Many were on death's door to begin with. Older and in bad health already and then the figures were exaggerated to make it look even worse.

Sickness: Again , bad but we get some sort of flu ever year as the season passes through.

No the worst thing about Covid :*It gave us Joe Biden.*

Many people did not like Donald Trump , and Trump didn't help himself to be liked with too many Twitter exchanges, but there was no way in hell the Democrats were going to beat his economy or his foreign and domestic  successes . Energy Independence, Treaties in the Middle East, a secure border, Industry coming back to the United States, a strong military, peace.

Covid came along and with it came Faucci and masks, and a useless vaccine and  a lock down, and what did we get.?  Joe Biden,


----------



## GURPS

Every thing over the last 2 years and for sure the last one year on these vaccines (and lockdowns and school closures) for this mutable respiratory COVID virus, were lies. Pure lies! Meant to deceive. Not one of their lockdown lunatic polices worked, not one! All, Fauci, Bourla, Bancel, Francis Collins (the four Horsemen of the Apocalypse), all lied to you, fully! The more of these shots your get (double, triple, 4th boost), the older you are e.g. 50 and over, the more at risk of hospitalization and death. We see it in the UK data, we see it in the Scottish. We see it all over. We must get proper accountability one day soon in proper public inquiries to assess who did wrong in these vaccines for we have a problem where they told us that the vaccine would end the pandemic and all you needed was your initial shots, then to hear you needed a 3rd, then a 4th shot, and to hear that it is not working with any semblance of protection waning near immediately (in weeks). They lied to us!

Clean them out financially, make them penniless, if they did wrong and caused deaths, if we show this with proper legal inquiries (only then), and imprison them if need be! Yes, I said jail them, jail them all, all who caused deaths needlessly. All who were reckless and all who did not follow the actual science, blinded by corruption, greed, bias etc. Any one who played a role in these vaccines (and lockdown lunacy) and caused deaths and we can show this conclusively with proper public inquiry, then jail them! I know there are some good well meaning government officials and health officials in the COVID response. No doubt, but many also did wrong here and caused much harm and death by their actions.

Examine people like Njoo and Tam in Canada too, Williams in the Ontario province, all involved, federal, provincial, city level governments and Task Forces in all nations. Look into the Ontario Government Task Force COVID Science Table and that nutball moronic idiot David Fisman and his bogus CMAJ study, scientific crap on the vaccinated being at risk from the unvaccinated! What nonsense and his paper and model was so very flawed methods wise. CMAJ has fallen tremendously by the publication of that junk pseudo-science, masquerading as real science and it is designed only to drive hysteria and vaccination in the public.

I always say, follow the money $. Start there.











						OMICRON was NOT 'nature's vaccine or a 'blessing' as we prior thought; we were WRONG; & this disaster is happening due to the non-sterilizing, non-neutralizing vaccinal Abs that we must STOP vaxx!
					

Geert Vanden Bossche; we misunderstood for we wanted to believe that we were in the clear but disastrously, we are NOT, the COVID sub-optimal vaccine places us in danger; high infection & low deaths




					palexander.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

*Instead of math, the Times blames our poor covid performance on a “lack of trust.” Americans are such conspiracy theorists. The article explicitly rejects the idea that the reason could also have anything to do with Australia being an island nation with low population density and laser like border controls. That had absolutely nothing to do with it, says the Times, without citing evidence. The real difference? Australia MAXIMIZED VACCINE UPTAKE using people’s trust in medicine.*

The reporter thinks he figured it out. He reported that, as the pandemic started, 76% of Australians trusted “the health care system” as compared to only 34% of Americans, and cited “community trust” statistics showing high levels of trust for each other. My guess is those numbers are down quite a bit in Australia at this point. He didn’t mention current survey figures.

The story does allow that Australia’s mandates, “at times” were “a somewhat authoritarian approach.” Somewhat. A little, teensy-tiny bit. You could hardly notice. And the pictures for the story don’t show the quarantine camps, protests, arrests, or suicides. They show happy people frolicking down under. I’m not making that up. One large picture for the article shows chipper Ozzie kids riding bikes, above a caption explaining that they are using a nice parking lot in April 2020 helpfully closed by the pandemic. Maskless. In April 2020. Uh huh.

So. It’s pandemic utopia in Australia! Where the pandemic is never over.

Meanwhile excess deaths in Australia are OFF THE CHARTS. In January, the latest reported month, Australia saw a +25.95% increase in non-Covid deaths — the biggest increase in Excess Mortality in Australia since the Pandemic started. It far exceeds the death rate during the 2020-2021 waves. Not too good so far.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, May 16, 2022 ☙ TRUST DOWN UNDER 🦠
					

Another top public official has a stroke; heroic church attendees subdue a church shooter; NIH scientists grab public cash; the California exodus is worsening; China's universal testing policy; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

COVID policies & actions by governments, technocrats, COVID Task Forces, Science Tables, medical establishment​

The evidence that they used to inform their harmful policies must be examined. The type of issues that must be examined urgently are (and these were largely led and perpetrated by the US’s COVID Task Force members, technocrats, and bureaucrats):

1)The misleading unscientific declaration that all persons exposed to COVID virus were at equal risk of severe outcome and mortality, and hence the need for carte blanche across the board lockdowns; we knew in a matter of weeks that COVID was amenable to risk stratification and that baseline risk was prognostic on severity of outcome; we knew that a focused ‘age-risk’ stratified approach was needed and not an across the board restrictive policy that did more to harm and kill thousands (including children) needlessly

2)The intentional lie about ‘breakthrough’ cases and how they were defined; these are actually vaccine failures

3)Which public health officials, government officials, policy makers etc. had direct ties to the vaccine development companies Pfizer and Moderna, with direct interests in the vaccine

4)The lie about recurrent infection (re-infection) at the start of the pandemic (February/March 2020); note this is not taking into account the immune pressure placed on the infectiousness of the virus (spike) by the sub-optimal non-sterilizing vaccinal antibodies (Abs) (non-neutralizing Abs)

5)The lie that asymptomatic, well, healthy persons transmit infection/disease

6)The lie that natural immunity was inferior to vaccinal immunity

7) The lie that the vaccine reduced the risk of hospitalization, ICU, ventilation, and death

8) The lie that the COVID vaccines were safe and effective despite not being properly tested

9)The lie that existing safe, effective, cheap, and approved anti-virals were ineffective and unsafe in treating COVID

10)The devastating lie that remdesivir (failed Ebola drug) was safe and effective and its continued use in hospitals when we knew it was causing kidney and liver toxicity/failure



30 more at the link ......


----------



## GURPS

People Who Pushed Idea of Universal Vaccination Are ‘Guilty of Crimes Against Humanity’: Former Pfizer VP​
Former Pfizer VP Michael Yeadon maintains that since the infection fatality ratio of COVID-19 has not been high, the vaccines should not have been mandated.

Moreover, he heavily blasted the corporate media mantras that designate these as safe, effective, and necessary to end the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus pandemic.

Yeadon is a big pharma veteran with 32 years in the industry. He worked as the head of allergy and respiratory research at Pfizer from 1995 to 2011 and is the former founder and CEO of Ziarco, a biotech company acquired by Novartis. Furthermore, he has a doctorate in respiratory pharmacology and holds a Double First Class Honors degree in biochemistry and toxicology.

*A shocking 1,223 deaths and 42,086 adverse events were reported to Pfizer from the first day of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine rollout on Dec. 1, 2020, to Feb. 28, 2021.

“The worst flu season over the last decade is worse than [the threat] posed by this new virus,” Yeadon told The Epoch Times via email.

“And what do we do in response to seasonal influenza? Well, nothing really, beyond offering—and not mandating—vaccines which aren’t much use.”*

Of important note is that the exact number of fatalities in China, where the virus originated, has been suppressed by the communist regime and could be 366 times the official figure.

Yeadon said that being sure the vaccines would cause no harm in the long run should have been imperative.

*“It was never appropriate to attempt to ‘end the pandemic’ with a novel technology vaccine. In a public health mass intervention, safety is the top priority, more so even than effectiveness, because so many people will receive it,” Yeadon states in a document he sent to The Epoch Times.*

“It’s simply not possible to obtain data demonstrating adequate longitudinal safety in the time period any pandemic can last. Those who pushed this line of argument and enabled the gene-based agents to be injected needlessly into billions of innocent people are guilty of crimes against humanity.”

Yeadon argues that natural immunity was obviously stronger than any protection from the jabs, and cited an article by Dr. Paul Alexander that has over 150 studies attesting to naturally acquired immunity to COVID-19.


----------



## herb749

They either need a new test for this or start charging hundreds of dollars. This is the only virus known that the cure is go home and stay away from others. What kind of doctor gives out treatment like that. No drink lots of fluids or take tylenol. Instead its stay away from others. How do you get better doing that.


----------



## GURPS

Conspiracies about conspiracy theories​

my goodness, these “conspiracy theorists” certainly do have vivid imaginations, don’t they?






i mean, that would be terribly divisive, counter to rights, and directly antagonistic to people who just want bodily autonomy. can you even imagine public officials doing something like that?

pretty far fetched…





or health bodies using disease to engage in surveillance?






or governments seeking to do the same and mitigate privacy altogether?






i mean, that’s just silly!

what next, some wild eyed claims that they want universal digital ID?





that they have been quietly rolling out the standards for







and making international and inescapable?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The Red Dawn Email Dump: February-March 2020​

The gigantic mess called lockdown began with an email thread called Red Dawn in early 2020, based on the old movie about a Russian invasion of the US. The idea was that the virus was the invader. The public health lockdowners and fanatics on the list who urged the overthrow of American life as we knew it imagined themselves to be the saviors. 

You can read many, but not all, of the emails below. They were enormously influential in generating the necessary panic to kick their sadistic social experiment into high gear. The participants are listed at the top in this file assembled by the New York Times, and includes top officials at all levels plus intellectuals.  

What actually happened was a different kind of invasion. It was the saviors who invaded our schools, churches, sports, commercial lives, and even our homes. They took total control, issuing random edicts by the day concerning what we could and could not do. They enforced these edicts at the point of a gun, thus wrecking countless businesses, driving millions into depression, violating all human rights, and shattering the lives of countless hundreds of millions not only in the US but all over the world. 

All they needed to do to accomplish this was to tap into a premodern and unscientific (and essentially childish) penchant to believe that the right way to deal with a virus is to run and hide from it, as if human beings didn’t evolve with viruses in a complicated dance for a million years. Forget everything we’ve learned from science over the 20th century; instead, we should behave like Prince Prospero in Edgar Allen Poe’s short story Masque of the Red Death.

To this end, society gave up all its ideals: concern for the poor, high regard for civil liberties, opposition to biases against The Other, its celebration of the arts, and even its attachment to public schools and personal privacy. Other ideals were given up too: limited government, the Constitution, and human rights all had to bow to the great agenda of virus control.


----------



## GURPS

They are at a Dead End​The following are insurmountable problems for any “variant vaccine”:


The existing Sars-Cov-2 variants are so distant, that no spike antigen can create antibodies against all existing variants
Even disregarding time-consuming “safety testing” and “efficacy testing”, which as we know the “safe and effective vaccines” do not need, the design and production cycle takes months. During this time, new variants will appear that will make the vaccine obsolete.
Almost nobody is “Covid naive”. Most people have had one or several Covids, and most people were vaccinated. This makes the immunological situation vastly more complicated than it was in 2020.
People finally woke up and new uptake of “Covid vaccines” and second booster is, fortunately, negligible. A newfangled “Hail Mary” variant vaccine, designed in haste and marketed by the same crooks, to the remaining vaccine enthusiasts, will never make an epidemiological difference. So why make it? Pfizer and Moderna know that it will not sell and will not make money for them.
Boosted and vaccinated people cannot develop proper immunity to any new Sars-Cov-2 variant antigens, anyway.
*The last point is familiar to the regular readers of my substack but is worth briefly repeating. It turns out that upon “breakthrough infections”, the vaccinated do NOT acquire multifaceted, natural immunity like the unvaccinated do.*

Instead, the vaccinated people, having their immune systems saturated and boosted with the obsolete Wuhan spike protein from 2 years ago, simply make more of the same old antibodies to that obsolete protein, even when challenged with newer antigens.

This is not a “new and unexpected” problem. Moderna had access to reinfection data during their Phase III trial and knew that vaccinated people do not develop broad immunity. Despite having access to that information, Moderna never disclosed it to the public.

To summarize, *any discussion of “updated Omicron vaccine” is simply empty talk.* I would not discount the possibility that Pfizer and Moderna would concoct something just to sell more doses, but be aware that any such concoction would be “dead on arrival”.

Variant Vaccines will Endanger the Unvaccinated​As Geert predicted, most changes in Sars-Cov-2 involve spike protein, which is the feature evolutionarily pressured by spike-based “Covid vaccines”. As the masses of vaccinees developed antibodies to Sars-Cov-2 spike protein, that instantly forced viral evolution towards more mutations in the spike, to evade spike vaccines. We ended up where we are, with *endless variants having mutated spike genes, infecting and reinfecting the vaccinated*.

The immune systems of the *unvaccinated*, upon infection, developed natural immunity to much more than “spike”. For example, among numerous other antibodies, we the unvaxxed have “nucleocapsid” antibodies, as explained in my above-quoted Moderna article, and much more. This is why most unvaccinated people have lasting immunity to Sars-Cov-2. Yours truly, for example, had COVID in Nov 2020 and not again so far, despite zero mitigation measures.

Great, right?

*All this “happily unvaccinated” immunity may end soon, because of efforts to create new vaccines targeting new antigens. *As I explained, these efforts are unlikely to lead to mass vaccinations, but if they do, we are in trouble:

There is now talk about “variant vaccines” targeting non-spike proteins that remain relatively un-mutated. But they are not mutated precisely because they were not used as a basis of vaccination!













						"Vaccine Against Variants" is Impossible and Will Endanger the Naturally Immune
					

Creating Another Vaccine will Lead to Disaster




					igorchudov.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Moderna Knew Vaccinated People Will Never Acquire Proper Immunity After Breakthrough Infections​


----------



## GURPS

This person analyzed the most popular substacks. Mine is #6 among the orange-colored “anti-vax misinformation substacks”, thanks to you, my readers, for liking and sharing some of my posts.

The author notes that three authors were already banned from Twitter, implying that Twitter needs to ban the other ones, like me. Bring it on!

He also posted a cool “network diagram” of substacks, showing that, surprise surprise, we share great and loyal subscribers.




Conspirador Norteño @conspirator0

Here's a network diagram of the comments on the 25 Substack blogs. The major antivax/COVID disinfo Substacks are densely clustered, indicating that many of the same people/accounts are commenting on them. The other popular Substacks show significantly less overlap in audience.







Another interesting observation of the author is that vaccine-skeptic substack posts tend to get a lot of comments, and spread more steadily on Twitter than other categories.










						Powerful "Misinformation Substacks" Scare Vaccinators
					

We are Growing as People Awaken




					igorchudov.substack.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

More from the outback ....


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

And ....

Video: Pfizer’s “Secret” Report on the Covid Vaccine. Beyond Manslaughter. The Evidence is Overwhelming. The Vaccine Should Be Immediately Withdrawn Worldwide​








						Video: Pfizer's "Secret" Report on the Covid Vaccine. Beyond Manslaughter. The Evidence is Overwhelming. The Vaccine Should Be Immediately Withdrawn Worldwide - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Visit and follow us on Instagram, Twitter and...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## GURPS

95+% vaccinated Connecticut has the highest case rate in the country. Cases there have jumped +885% in the past two months. Experts are … you know. They have no idea what’s going on.














						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, May 19, 2022 ☙ PROBED 🦠
					

The monkeypox messaging problem; Musk turns the tables on Twitter; cases are up, especially in certain areas; public schools try to figure out why they're losing students; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

A week ago, the “Global Covid Summit” convened with luminaries like Dr. Robert Malone, Dr. Peter McCullough, and Dr. Ryan Cole leading the event. Over 17,000 scientists and doctors signed a joint statement that you simply must read.
Here are some highlights from the joint statement:



> *We, the physicians and medical scientists of the world*, united through our loyalty to the Hippocratic Oath, recognize that the disastrous COVID-19 public health policies imposed on doctors and our patients are the culmination of a corrupt medical alliance of pharmaceutical, insurance, and healthcare institutions, along with the financial trusts which control them. They have infiltrated our medical system at every level, and are protected and supported by a parallel alliance of big tech, media, academics and government agencies who profited from this orchestrated catastrophe.





> *This corrupt alliance has compromised the integrity of our most prestigious medical societies to which we belong, generating an illusion of scientific consensus by substituting truth with propaganda. This alliance continues to advance unscientific claims by censoring data, and intimidating and firing doctors and scientists for simply publishing actual clinical results or treating their patients with proven, life-saving medicine. These catastrophic decisions came at the expense of the innocent, who are forced to suffer health damage and death caused by intentionally withholding critical and time-sensitive treatments, or as a result of coerced genetic therapy injections, which are neither safe nor effective.*





> *The medical community has denied patients the fundamental human right to provide true informed consent for the experimental COVID-19 injections*. *Our patients are also blocked from obtaining the information necessary to understand risks and benefits of vaccines, and their alternatives, due to widespread censorship and propaganda spread by governments, public health officials and media. Patients continue to be subjected to forced lock-downs which harm their health, careers and children’s education, and damage social and family bonds critical to civil society. This is not a coincidence. In the book entitled “COVID-19: The Great Reset”, leadership of this alliance has clearly stated their intention is to leverage COVID-19 as an “opportunity” to reset our entire global society, culture, political structures, and economy.*













						Bombshell: Majority of Vaccinated People May Have Myocarditis
					

Dr. Robert Malone warns that heart inflammation may be widespread among the vaxxed




					emeralddb3.substack.com


----------



## spr1975wshs

GURPS said:


> Bombshell: Majority of Vaccinated People May Have Myocarditis​Dr. Robert Malone warns that heart inflammation may be widespread among the vaxxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emeralddb3.substack.com


My cardiologist thinks my elevated heart rate is an after effect of the Pfizer 2-part the wife and I got a year ago.
Fortunately, the CT scans I have had over the past 9 months show no inflammation of the heart.


----------



## OccamsRazor

herb749 said:


> This is the only virus known that the cure is go home and stay away from others. What kind of doctor gives out treatment like that. No drink lots of fluids or take tylenol. Instead its stay away from others. How do you get better doing that.


The only virus?? What about the Flu virus? Exact same directions are given for it. Stay home and stay away from others.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## herb749

OccamsRazor said:


> The only virus?? What about the Flu virus? Exact same directions are given for it. Stay home and stay away from others.




With the flu doctors tell you how you can handle it. With covid they have none.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden wants to turn United states citizens over to the WHO.

this guy has got to go.


----------



## Grumpy

Hijinx said:


> this guy has got to go.


Spitballing...as of now, Biden goes, we get Kamala, Kamala goes, we get Pelosi..so what if we take over the House in November, then impeach Joey and Kamala..we get a Repub?


----------



## Hijinx

Grumpy said:


> Spitballing...as of now, Biden goes, we get Kamala, Kamala goes, we get Pelosi..so what if we take over the House in November, then impeach Joey and Kamala..we get a Repub?


If we take the House in 2022 we would get the new speaker of the House and pray it isn't McCarthy.
Although they could still make Pelosi Speaker, it isn't likely.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> Biden wants to turn United states citizens over to the WHO. this guy has got to go.


I do not believe a President has the authority to relinquish this Nation's sovereignty in any way.  Nor do I believe that Congress has the power to enter into any treaty, accord, and the like that would alter, hinder, reduce, limit, remove, give control to any outsiders, our sovereignty. Especially since the power of government rests with the consent of the people.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> I do not believe a President has the authority to relinquish this Nation's sovereignty in any way.  Nor do I believe that Congress has the power to enter into any treaty, accord, and the like that would alter, hinder, reduce, limit, remove, give control to any outsiders, our sovereignty. Especially since the power of government rests with the consent of the people.


I suppose we will see if you are right.
Certainly that is the way it should be , but we will see the reality I suppose.


----------



## GURPS

Guess which European country has the second-lowest excess mortality at this point? It’s another weird covid coincidence.






It’s Sweden! Only frigid Norway has lower excess deaths. It sure makes for a weird correlation between lax enforcement of covid requirements and survival. And Bulgaria — one of the strictest enforcers of lockdowns, digital passports, and mandated vaccination — has the HIGHEST excess mortality in Europe.

So. Weird.












						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, May 21, 2022 ☙ MONKEYSHINES 🦠
					

Miracle in San Fran; dogs held innocent of hepatitis; monkeypox matches 2018 virus; poxy saunas and festivals; Russia's monkeypox bioweapons; and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

CDC's vaccine reporting VAERS has been shown to report only 1% of actual vaccine adverse events; now shows 1,268,008 adverse events, 28,141 deaths & 230,364 serious injuries Dec. 14, 2020-May 13, 2022​

“Adverse events from drugs and vaccines are common, but underreported. Although 25% of ambulatory patients experience an adverse drug event, less than 0.3% of all adverse drug events and 1-13% of serious events are reported to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). Likewise, fewer than 1% of vaccine adverse events are reported.”

SOURCE: VAERS

What is the new updates:

Well, ‘*U.S. VAERS data from Dec. 14, 2020, to May 13, 2022, for 5- to 11-year-olds show:*


10,745 adverse events, including 279 rated as serious and 5 reported deaths.
22 reports of myocarditis and pericarditis (heart inflammation).The CDC uses a narrowed case definition of “myocarditis,” which excludes cases of cardiac arrest, ischemic strokes and deaths due to heart problems that occur before one has the chance to go to the emergency department.The Defender has noticed over previous weeks that reports of myocarditis and pericarditis have been removed by the CDC from the VAERS system in this age group. No explanation was provided.
43 reports of blood clotting disorders.
*U.S. VAERS data from Dec. 14, 2020, to May 13, 2022, for 12- to 17-year-olds show:*


31,572 adverse events, including 1,824 rated as serious and 44 reported deaths. VAERS reported 44 deaths in the 12- to 17-year-old age group last week.
64 reports of anaphylaxis among 12- to 17-year-olds where the reaction was life-threatening, required treatment or resulted in death — with 96% of cases attributed to Pfizer’s vaccine.
651 reports of myocarditis and pericarditis with 639 cases attributed to Pfizer’s vaccine.
168 reports of blood clotting disorders with all cases attributed to Pfizer.


----------



## GURPS

JAMA published a research letter last week titled, “Routine Surveillance and Vaccination on a University Campus During the Spread of the SARS-CoV-2 Omicron Variant.” The researches studied nearly 20,000 Cornell students’ de-identified covid data. Check out the conclusion:



> _Cornell’s experience shows that traditional public health interventions were not a match for Omicron. While vaccination protected against severe illness, it was not sufficient to prevent rapid spread, even when combined with other public health measures including widespread surveillance testing._



It’s not clear how they determined that the jabs protected against severe illness because the students are in one of the least affected demographics anyway.

*The bottom line is, Cornell required its elite students to wear masks, get boosted (97% jabbed), PCR tests every week, and be immediately contact traced. In spite of all that “safety” nonsense, the mask mandates completely failed, and 98.6% of reported covid cases were breakthrough infections.

When will the public health experts concede that all their dumb ideas blew up on the launch pad creating a bill for injuries that is still being calculated? Could it have something to do with how it only took 14 months to go from “I will shut down the virus” and “build back better” to “there WILL be food shortages?”*










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, May 23, 2022 ☙ BABY AIRLIFT 🦠
					

Bolsonaro rejects WHO pandemic treaty; Twitter skeptical of Gates’ intentions; JAMA study throws shade on masks, jabs; Biden delivers baby formula, sort of; the government deletes carbon; more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Highly Vaxxed Portugal Also Has Highest COVID Daily Death Count in the EU​




Columnist Daniel Horowitz of the Conservative Review points out that we were told things would unfold quite a bit differently:



> We were all told that the shots, despite their plethora of potentially deadly side effects, still protected against critical illness from COVID. However, again and again we are seeing the most vaccinated countries having their worst death curves (not just case curves) precisely after having boosted their population and with a variant that is much less deadly than some of the prior ones.



Well, _that_ wasn’t supposed to happen. Portugal is faring so badly that the Portugal Resident is reporting that pharmacies will once again offer free rapid antigen tests.

Similar situations are playing out in Iceland, Finland, Taiwan, Australia, and New Zealand. We’re starting to see it here in the US as well. The Wall Street Journal has taken notice, blaring out in a recent headline, “*Covid-19 Cases Rise in Parts of U.S. With High Vaccination Rates*.”


Horowitz examines the numbers:



> The four most vaccinated states are Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, and Vermont. The top 10 vaccinated states, with the exception of New Mexico, are all in the northeast. Incidentally, according to the New York Times COVID tracker, the 12 states with the highest hospitalization rates (including D.C.) are all in the northeast, except for Michigan. All of the lowest-vaccinated states in the south, Great Plains, and Rocky Mountains have the lowest hospitalization rates.



Hmm, I thought everybody in the south was supposed to be dead by now.


----------



## GURPS

URGENT: The most powerful evidence yet that mRNA vaccines hurt long-term immunity to Covid after infection​
Unvaccinated people are much more likely to develop broad antibody immunity after Covid infections than people who have received mRNA shots, a new study shows.

The gap remains large whether people had mild, moderate, or severe Covid infections, the study showed - undercutting a crucial argument that vaccine advocates have made to defend the shots.

The research draws on data from Moderna’s 30,000-person clinical trial for its mRNA shots. It may help explain why so many Americans now suffer multiple Covid infections, sometimes within months.

Researchers already knew that many vaccinated people do not gain antibodies to the entire coronavirus after they are infected with Covid.

Unvaccinated people nearly always gain antibodies to the nucleocapsid protein, which covers the virus’s core of RNA, as well as its spike protein, which allows the virus to attack our cells. Vaccinated people often lack those anti-nucleocapsid antibodies and only have spike protein antibodies.


----------



## GURPS

New Study Finds That Long COVID May Not Actually Exist​






The study found that there was no evidence of long-term COVID-19 infection in patients who were six or more weeks removed from the onset of symptoms, even if those patients reported that they were experiencing “long COVID.” Further, the study found that individuals who reported having long COVID were disproportionately women and individuals with history of anxiety disorders.

“Exploratory studies found no evidence of persistent viral infection, autoimmunity, or abnormal immune activation in participants with PASC,” the authors concluded. “Abnormal findings on physical examination and diagnostic testing were uncommon.”


----------



## GURPS

COVID UPDATE: What is the truth?​

For the first time in American history a president, governors, mayors, hospital administrators and federal bureaucrats are determining medical treatments based not on accurate scientifically based or even experience based information, but rather to force the acceptance of special forms of care and “prevention”—including remdesivir, use of respirators and ultimately a series of essentially untested messenger RNA vaccines. For the first time in history medical treatment, protocols are not being formulated based on the experience of the physicians treating the largest number of patients successfully, but rather individuals and bureaucracies that have never treated a single patient—including Anthony Fauci, Bill Gates, EcoHealth Alliance, the CDC, WHO, state public health officers and hospital administrators.[23,38]

The media (TV, newspapers, magazines, etc), medical societies, state medical boards and the owners of social media have appointed themselves to be the sole source of information concerning this so-called “pandemic”. Websites have been removed, highly credentialed and experienced clinical doctors and scientific experts in the field of infectious diseases have been demonized, careers have been destroyed and all dissenting information has been labeled “misinformation” and “dangerous lies”, even when sourced from top experts in the fields of virology, infectious diseases, pulmonary critical care, and epidemiology. These blackouts of truth occur even when this information is backed by extensive scientific citations from some of the most qualified medical specialists in the world.[23] Incredibly, even individuals, such as Dr. Michael Yeadon, a retired ex-Chief Scientist, and vice-president for the science division of Pfizer Pharmaceutical company in the UK, who charged the company with making an extremely dangerous vaccine, is ignored and demonized. Further, he, along with other highly qualified scientists have stated that no one should take this vaccine.

Dr. Peter McCullough, one of the most cited experts in his field, who has successfully treated over 2000 COVID patients by using a protocol of early treatment (which the so-called experts completely ignored), has been the victim of a particularly vicious assault by those benefiting financially from the vaccines. He has published his results in peer reviewed journals, reporting an 80% reduction in hospitalizations and a 75% reduction in deaths by using early treatment.[44] Despite this, he is under an unrelenting series of attacks by the information controllers, none of which have treated a single patient.

Neither Anthony Fauci, the CDC, WHO nor any medical governmental establishment has ever offered any early treatment other than Tylenol, hydration and call an ambulance once you have difficulty breathing. This is unprecedented in the entire history of medical care as early treatment of infections is critical to saving lives and preventing severe complications. Not only have these medical organizations and federal lapdogs not even suggested early treatment, they attacked anyone who attempted to initiate such treatment with all the weapons at their disposal—loss of license, removal of hospital privileges, shaming, destruction of reputations and even arrest.[2]


----------



## GURPS

Whisteblower’s Lawyer: Pfizer Got Away With Vaccine Fraud Because Government Was Co-Conspirator​

Pfizer has asked a U.S. court to throw out a whistleblower’s lawsuit on the basis that the company can’t be guilty of fraud, abuse, and protocol violations in its COVID Vaccine clinical trials because its contract with the U.S. government allowed them to skirt regulations and federal laws that typically apply to government contracts.

In other words, Pfizer was allegedly able to make false statements to the government, and lie about the safety and efficacy of its product,  “because the government was in on it with them!” according to Robert Barnes, the lead lawyer in the case.

The whistleblower, Brook Jackson, was the regional director for the Ventavia Research Group, the company that was conducting Pfizer’s pivotal phase III trial in Texas in 2020.


In September of 2020, Jackson emailed a complaint to the FDA, informing the agency of the company’s allegedly dangerous and shoddy research practices. The FDA took no action on her email, and Pfizer continued to use the company.

Ventavia fired her after she tried to expose the alleged fraud, abuse, and protocol violations she witnessed during the trials.

In January 2021, Jackson filed a False Claims Act lawsuit in the United States District Court for the Eastern District of Texas, Beaumont Division.


----------



## GURPS

The New York Times ran an op-ed last week titled, “Lockdowns Protected Older People. But at What Cost to the Health of Young Adults?” The op-ed refers to a new study examining excess non-covid deaths, and concluding that lockdown restrictions caused at least +170,000 deaths among young people aged 18-64.

Thanks, experts!

In the excess group, adults under 45 who died from non-covid causes now outnumber covid deaths in the same age range. “Drugs, homicides, traffic fatalities, and alcohol-induced causes killed tens of thousands more young adults than they had in the past,” the study says. “Deaths from various circulatory diseases and diabetes were also elevated.”

*In other words, lockdowns have now killed more people under 45 than covid did.

They researchers concluded, “All of this suggests that large and sustained changes in living habits designed to avoid a single virus had not only ‘economic’ opportunity costs, but also cost a shockingly large number of young lives.”*

The people who engineered this disaster — public health experts — have never admitted their mistakes or taken ANY responsibility for them. That makes public health experts extremely dangerous.

But it gets worse.











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, June 15, 2022 ☙ QUIET URGES 🦠
					

J6 Commission ashcans Episode Three; Mr. Magoo’s sanctions plans backfire; lockdowns lead to deaths and economic meltdowns; Biden chucks another big campaign promise; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

China is using QR codes to try to control COVID-19.​
As part of China's efforts to control COVID-19, provincial authorities have been using a contact-tracing "health code" app to monitor people's movements.

The app works off a traffic-light coding system. The user scans a venue's QR code, and in turn, their own QR code turns either green or red. If green, they have the all clear to enter; if red, they might have COVID-19, and must quarantine.

But a recent wave of protests in Zhengzhou in central China has led some people to fear the app is being used for a different purpose: to monitor and target people who have taken part in these protests


----------



## GURPS

A study reported by MSN but then promptly memory-holed was conducted by the Control Group Cooperative. CGC was formed in July 2021 because the founders recognized that traditional research universities and organizations refused to do studies comparing the health of vaccinated versus non-vaccinated populations.

CGC’s study includes over 305,000 non-vaccinated study participants from 175 countries. All subject were given special ID cards identifying them as clinical subjects, and stating in bold letters that they “must not be vaccinated.” The participants completed monthly health surveys, and on June 8, CGC uploaded its initial findings on the first 20,000 subjects to ResearchGate as a preprint.

It found that its unvaccinated subjects were hospitalized at a rate of only 0.4% after getting Covid, which is 33% lower than what the CDC reports (0.6%), so the study authors concluded that unvaccinated folks appear less likely to be hospitalized after getting the virus — the exact opposite of the narrative.

Uh oh!

On June 14th, MSN republished an article on the study from Medical Daily, headlined “Severe COVID-19 ‘Rare’ In Unvaccinated People, Survey Reveals.” I blogged about the story on C&C back on June 16th, opining that corporate media would just ignore the story because it was linked to “non-traditional” medicine. I was wrong, sort of.

Instead, pro-jabby social media ghouls got to work, scolding MSN for spreading disinformation. Here’s one example by a twitterer with almost 1M followers:





So of course MSN yanked the story. Within 24 hours, searches for the headline turned up nothing, and links to the story now go to MSN’s home page.

Here’s the original MSN page saved in the Wayback archive: https://tinyurl.com/bdcrwt83.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Friday, June 24, 2022 ☙ BRAINSTORMING 🦠
					

Biden has a brainstorm; a new baffling outbreak in Florida among gays; polio is back in the UK after oral vaccine rollout; sudden deaths report; China finds evidence of aliens; and much much more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

5. More data on vaccine inefficacy over time: "it appears as though the number of individuals reported to be dying from COVID-19 with highest frequency are the 3 dosers."

https://jessicar.substack.com/p/a-foia-request-came-in-for-nova-scotia


----------



## GURPS

More Embarrassments for the FDA & CDC​

Except this graphic is completely false.

It came from a preprint posted by researchers in the UK, who reviewed mortality data from the National Center for Health Statistics. That dataset includes deaths where COVID was the main contributor as well as those where it was present, but not the underlying cause.

This discrepancy creates a significant issue with accuracy, since the preprint claimed to “only consider Covid-19 as an underlying (and not contributing) cause of death”.

As Kelley points out, there is a noticeable difference between the NCHS statistics and the CDC’s own “WONDER” database, which delineates between contributing and underlying causes.

NCHS, which includes incidental COVID deaths, shows that 1,433 children died with COVID, but the WONDER database shows 1,088 deaths _from_ COVID. That’s a 24% difference and would dramatically alter the graphic.

They used COVID data that included deaths _with_ COVID and compared it to data that includes deaths _from_ an illness.

It’s completely discrediting.

Even worse, the misleading graphic represents COVID deaths cumulatively and compares it to annualized data. Simply, they took two years of COVID related mortality and compared it to one year of data for all other causes.

Kelley re-ran the data using the correct comparisons, which significantly altered the outcome.

While the CDC rankings claimed that COVID was the 4th leading cause of death for children under the age of 1, the corrected annualized ranking was 9th, after using exclusively underlying cause data.

Similarly, the NCHS data used in the preprint and by the CDC claimed 124 deaths in that age group, but COVID was the underlying cause in only 79 deaths.

Rankings for childhood mortality are also overly simplistic, since even the “leading” causes of death pale in comparison to accidents, which caused ~25x more annualized deaths than COVID.

But the worst part about this is that the CDC likely knew that the data they were presenting was wrong and dangerously misleading. _And they used it anyway_.

They were so desperate to justify their desire to vaccinate young children that they were willing to use inaccurate information and comparisons to do so.

They knew that the media and influential “experts” around the internet would pick up on the graphic, creating unnecessary fear amongst parents and higher demand for the vaccines. And of course, they were right; CNN’s Leana Wen immediately shared the slides:




Instead of accurately informing the public and allowing parents to make a risk-benefit calculation, the CDC is essentially trying to coerce behavior through fear.

Even better, the lead researcher posted on Twitter that they were aware of the issues and would be making corrections.



But of course, it’s too late. The data has now been spread far and wide; the CDC and their allies did their damage. The vaccines were authorized regardless and many parents will make the decision to vaccinate their children based on misrepresented information.

It’s yet another episode in the depressing saga of experts disgracing themselves to achieve their goals and undercutting the public’s trust in the process.


----------



## GURPS

BA.4 & BA.5 omicron driven by VACCINE warrants nasal-oral washes with povidone iodine (PI) or hydrogen peroxide (no swallow); Flavio & Rapiti offers aggressive treatment for this BA.4/.5​
BA.5 is reported as being more stronger. It appears BA.4 and BA.5 are worse for vaccinated persons. BA.2.12.1 appears to account for 50% of infections at this time.

What we feared is happening, or beginning to, I have written about this after consulting with Geert Vanden Bossche. Geert is the most incredible mind I have realized. The argument is that the blocking of severe infection in the lower respiratory tract would disappear (and soon) and severe illness could emerge with future variants. Early treatment can work as before and you have to consult your doctor and devise a plan.

Early treatment clinicians (e.g. Dr. Marik) are advising that BA 4 & BA 5 must be treated more aggressively with antibiotics and STEROIDS on day 1-3 (at the latest) with anti coagulants (anti-blood clotting drugs) added if the D-dimer elevated as replication appears far greater than for SARS Delta and the lungs are involved with viral inflammation and clotting in the initial few days. 

Other clinicians indicate that in places like Brazil, treatment is as below as BA.5 is increasing. They use clinical signs of lung involvement by looking at SOB as the patient is talking, or walking 10 paces in the office or if they indicate that they have some dyspnea (SOB) on engaging in some effort. They are not relying on PCR or CT. Initial reports are that BA.4 & BA.5 are spreading more rapidly (maybe 50% of cases in US), and is driving increases in hospitalization.


----------



## GURPS

Portugal EU country highest vaccination rate; today has the most new Covid-19 cases; with most new daily deaths per million inhabitants; the COVID injection did not work, never worked, killing people​

Remember, curve on downward slope not coming back to baseline (so not getting to herd immunity, not cutting the chain of transmission), and thus tremendous infectious pressure in the environment, that the sub-optimal vaccinal antibodies cannot neutralize the spike, driving infectious variants and a possible virulent one.


----------



## GURPS

The magic of one GERMAN map & thanks to my friend eugyppius; this map was shared of Germany & the BA.5 & COVID injection uptake; it shows systematic demographic differences between East & West Germans​








Eugyppius explains and we know this, that East Germans lived so much oppression and silencing and government propaganda and the map shows how they have resisted the government COVID injection bull crap. They resist everything I think. Good for them, IMO. Resisted more than the Western Germans. I know it is one nation today but there are structural differences that still remain and the past still lurks emotionally and mentally and it played out well here and clearly, in East versus West German uptake of the vaccine and now we see in terms of infection post vaccination. Maybe the East Germans are and were stronger emotionally and physiologically all along given their past and the stresses and horrors of life under East bloc communist rule where they had less access to most normal day to dat items.

What was the benefit? Well as I and Geert and Yeadon and McCullough have been arguing, you remained unvaccinated, you allowed your natural innate immunity to be trained, and especially for infants, young children, teens, young persons. Their originally broad, poly-specific, low-affinity naïve innate antibodies (and NK cells) get trained. They get exposed, they develop natural exposure acquired-adaptive immunity which then can withstand BA. 4 and BA.5 clades/variants.

The UK and Scottish and Danish and all the globe’s data show us that the vaccinated are infected (and potentially hospitalized and even are at risk of death) at greater levels than the unvaccinated and we know from work by Yahi et. al (Infection-enhancing anti-SARS-CoV-2 antibodies recognize both the original Wuhan/D614G strain and Delta variants. A potential risk for mass vaccination?) that it is due to the binding of the non-neutralizing vaccinal antibodies to the spike antigen but the inability to sterilize and eliminate the virus. That sub-optimal immune pressure and binding by the non-neutralizing vaccinal antibodies etc. allows for increased infectiousness of the virus to the vaccinated person or population.

It remains the mass vaccination during a pandemic with non-sterilizing COVID injections with sub-optimal immune pressure (vaccinal antibodies from the initial Wuhan legacy strain that cannot neutralize the present omicron spike), that leaves us in this mess, even so much as being vulnerable now to coming monkeypox and avian influenza and TB and EBV and CMV and common colds etc. due to the COVID vaccinated having compromised immune systems and the CDC and WHO and Fauci et al. playing political correctness and woke games with the at-risk gay community.


----------



## GURPS

Portugal & South Africa & Germany case graphs show us exactly how catastrophic these COVID injections are & sub-optimal immune response; tremendous infectious pressure as virus remains in environment​
The elevated infectious pressure confronting mounting sub-optimal vaccinal induced antibodies is a dangerous situation, driving selection pressure for more infectious variants/clades. The issue again is that South Africa is far less vaccinated (about 30%) than Portugal (among the highest in the world, about 90%) and Germany and Israel, yet it has responded way better to the omicron variants. Why? Is it as we have said that by remaining unvaccinated as long as you can (actually, not taking these COVID gene injections), you benefit from the training of your innate immune system, your innate antibodies and innate natural killer (NK) cells? Is it early treatment (below the table too)? Why has South Africa responded to Omicron so much better? Why has India’s curves remained flat? Was it early treatment? A younger population? Why has the African nations largely, with far lower vaccination rates, done so much better in terms of COVID and certainly now for omicron? What else do you need to see to know that the COVID injections are junk, never worked day one, are ineffective, are harmful, and cause infections in the vaccinated? They are driving antibody dependent enhancement of infection (ADEI) and original antigenic sin plays out in full (prejudicial initial exposure (imprinting) primes and biases all subsequent immune responses to that initial exposure). What else?


----------



## GURPS

VENTILATORS killed COVID patients! Do not forget that! 80% of NYC's coronavirus patients who are put on ventilators ultimately die, and some doctors are/were trying to stop using them​

Mortality rates for those who received mechanical ventilation in the 18-to-65 and older-than-65 age groups were 76.4% and 97.2%, respectively. Mortality rates for those in the 18-to-65 and older-than-65 age groups who did not receive mechanical ventilation were 1.98% and 26.6%, respectively. 


*Some doctors are/were trying to reduce their reliance on ventilators for coronavirus patients because of reports of abnormally high death rates for patients using the machines, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday.*
*New York City officials have said at least 80% of coronavirus patients who were on ventilators in the city died, the AP reported. Unusually high death rates have also been recorded elsewhere in the US and the world.*
*Ventilators are typically used only for the worst-affected patients, and there are no drugs approved to treat COVID-19, so this could help explain the higher death rate.*
*But doctors have also said ventilators can damage the lungs — and while the machines may be an effective way to treat other respiratory illnesses, some are looking for alternative treatments.*


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

I feign from all the waary very scary new variants. What to do? What to do? Maybe permanent nose filters?

And they still haven't even isolated the first COVID stain. Hummm.


----------



## GURPS

No More Special Privileges for the Vaccinated​

Last month, I wrote about the expert committee mandated by the German Bundestag to evaluate the effectiveness of lockdowns and other containment measures. While I was travelling, the report finally appeared. Its findings are less directly critical of containment than early leaks seemed to suggest, but they still constitute a quiet rejection of signature Merkel-era policies.

Lockdowns, the report claims, work only at the beginning of an outbreak; as people become tired and cooperation declines, they lose their effectiveness. Test requirements targeting the unvaccinated reduced infections in the beginning, but became less effective as vaccine protection against infection waned. Whether or not school closures accomplished anything, is allegedly unclear, but the report is stridently certain that masks are super effective, at least when worn correctly.

As I said last month, this is a political document, intended to set the parameters for future containment policy in Germany. Its empirical findings aren’t to be taken seriously, but from its pages we can nevertheless learn important things.


----------



## GURPS

False Choices: there was never a need for a 'pandemic response'​

With the Great Barrington Declaration came a noble and thoughtful rebuttal to the lockdown fanatics who populated governments worldwide. Those forces had ruthlessly maintained tyrannical control over the levers of society since 2020, and the GBD was the first organized shot to counteract the madness. The Declaration laid the groundwork for a more minimalist response to COVID Mania, focusing largely on protecting the vulnerable. The plan sought to “minimize mortality and social harm until we reach herd immunity.” There are currently some 935,000 signatures to the GBD, and we should all be grateful to those who drafted such a reasonable document in an unreasonable time.

But I would take it one step further.

As the past two years have proven, governments don't have real control over the spread of viruses, but they can certainly cause tons of damage maintaining that delusion.

In my view, the notion of Public Health provides a slippery slope to collectivist authoritarianism. The GBD sanctioned an idea that doesn’t need to be given legitimacy in a free society.

*As I have discussed previously in The Dossier, there is no such thing as a Public Health Expert. Nobody, not even academic institutions that have public health departments, can agree on what exactly that term means. Granting such a lofty credential to an individual or group gives power hungry bureaucrats and politicians the ability to play Sim City with an entire civilization. And as we witnessed over the course of COVID Mania, no human or group has the knowledge or power to successfully engage in a top-down reshuffling of our entire society and economy in order to attempt to control a virus.*

[clip]

The mortality data shows that COVID-19 is not much different than the Flu. Yet even if the coronavirus was 10 times more lethal, what exactly would these government measures do to prevent people from acquiring it? As many of the rational minds in science have proven, “the measures” have not done anything to save lives. They have only added another layer of problems to the respiratory virus problem.

And by the way, we still do not have a functioning cure for a coronavirus, despite Big Pharma and its government enforcers claiming otherwise. The mRNA vaccines (and all other claimed coronavirus vaccines), which should not be labeled vaccines, given the word’s association with acquired immunity, have failed to achieve any demonstrable positive outcome.


----------



## GURPS

150 Plus Research Studies Affirm Naturally Acquired Immunity to Covid-19: Documented, Linked, and Quoted​
Public health officials and the medical establishment with the help of the politicized media are misleading the public with assertions that the COVID-19 shots provide greater protection than natural immunity.  CDC Director Rochelle Walensky, for example, was deceptive in her October 2020 published _LANCET_ statement that “there is no evidence for lasting protective immunity to SARS-CoV-2 following natural infection” and that “the consequence of waning immunity would present a risk to vulnerable populations for the indefinite future.” 

Immunology and virology 101 have taught us over a century that natural immunity confers protection against a respiratory virus’s outer coat proteins, and not just one, e.g. the SARS-CoV-2 spike glycoprotein. There is even strong evidence for the persistence of antibodies. Even the CDC recognizes natural immunity for chicken-pox and measles, mumps, and rubella, but not for COVID-19. 

The vaccinated are showing viral loads (very high) similar to the unvaccinated (Acharya et al. and Riemersma et al.), and the vaccinated are as infectious. Riemersma et al. also report Wisconsin data that corroborate how the vaccinated individuals who get infected with the Delta variant can potentially (and are) transmit(ting) SARS-CoV-2 to others (potentially to the vaccinated and unvaccinated). 

This troubling situation of the vaccinated being infectious and transmitting the virus emerged in seminal nosocomial outbreak papers by Chau et al. (HCWs in Vietnam), the Finland hospital outbreak (spread among HCWs and patients), and the Israel hospital outbreak (spread among HCWs and patients). These studies also revealed that the PPE and masks were essentially ineffective in the healthcare setting. Again, the Marek’s disease in chickens and the vaccination situation explains what we are potentially facing with these leaky vaccines (increased transmission, faster transmission, and more ‘hotter’ variants). 

Moreover, existing immunity should be assessed before any vaccination, via an accurate, dependable, and reliable antibody test (or T cell immunity test) or be based on documentation of prior infection (a previous positive PCR or antigen test). Such would be evidence of immunity that is equal to that of vaccination and the immunity should be provided the same societal status as any vaccine-induced immunity. This will function to mitigate the societal anxiety with these forced vaccine mandates and societal upheaval due to job loss, denial of societal privileges etc. Tearing apart the vaccinated and the unvaccinated in a society, separating them, is not medically or scientifically supportable.


----------



## GURPS

As COVID Mania wanes, global ruling class tries to inject society with another booster shot of hysteria​

But the trend is clear: people have had enough of COVID Mania. They’re fed up. The global elites, who follow polling trends very seriously, have sounded the hysteria alarm, and it appears they’re going to attempt to inject another booster shot into waning virus concerns.

An Ipsos “What Worries The World” survey shows that very few respondents consider COVID-19 to be a major concern. That number was a striking 50% when published in February of last year. 






According to the poll, the economyhas become the chief concern among the world’s public. Ranking first is inflation, followed by “poverty and social inequality, and third most was the category of “unemployment and jobs.” 

In America, the results are even more lopsided.

A Monmouth survey released earlier this week found that just 1%(!) of Americans believe the coronavirus is the most pressing issue of the day. That number was 57% in March of 2020.






 Again, the overwhelming focus is on the economy and personal finances. The inflationary environment is the clear elephant in the room.


----------



## GURPS

Yahoo News ran a ham-handed, fear-porn op-ed clumsily disguised as a news piece yesterday, headlined “This New ‘Ninja’ COVID Variant Is the Most Dangerous One Yet.”

Yawn.

To give you an idea of what we’re dealing with, the article advised the “best protection” comes from four safe and effective shots. FOUR:



> _“The more additional jabs you get on top of your prime course, the better protected you are. Arguably the best protection results from two prime jabs of the mRNA vaccines from Pfizer or Moderna plus a couple boosters. ‘Get your damn fourth shot!’ Redlener said.”_




The gist is, there’s another new variant. Of course. As there always will be. The latest string of variants has disappointed the media, because the bugs don’t get exciting names anymore, it’s just boring letters and numbers now, dang it. So this new one, BA.5, has been dubbed “Ninja” BY THE MEDIA who are sick and tired of waiting for the government to do it.

Ninja. It’s so stealthy you don’t even know you have it until … WHACK!. Or something like that.

I won’t bore you with much more of this tired song. But just so you don’t imagine Branch Covidism is a lost religion, here are just a handful of quotes from the “news” article:

— “…an ever-present threat to public health.”

— “COVID is much more dangerous than today’s flu.”

— “mask-wearing and paxlovid are bandaids on a festering global wound.”

— “The problem, in the United States, is that only people 50 years old or older or with certain immune disorders qualify for a second booster.”

— “Arguably the best protection results from two prime jabs of the mRNA vaccines from Pfizer or Moderna plus a couple boosters.”

You got the idea. Honestly, I feel sorry for folks who are so uncritical — at THIS point in the pandemic — that they accept disinformation like this without questioning it at all. I don’t feel sorry for the folks who are publishing it; they should be tarred and feathered.

Hey, if civilization does collapse, can we bring back the stocks and tarring and feathering?











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, July 9, 2022 ☙ LOOPED 🦠
					

CERN’s supercollider switches back on; Dems dunking on Biden; Fauci is back with a health report; Rogan: Trump was right; Ninja variant strikes; insurrection in Sri Lanka; and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## TPD

The Ninja variant - I'm scared - probably not gonna leave my house today.  (well it is raining so what else can I do besides catch up on my book work)


----------



## Sneakers

I'm far more worried about monkey pox.....


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

I'm sure that there is no cause and effect going on here. Just pure coincidence. Yup, purely coincidental. 









						In memory of those who "died suddenly" in the United States, June 28-July 4
					

Linda Kramer (Aerosmith drummer's wife), "Breakin'" star Bruno Falcon, US jet ski champion Eric the Eagle, YouTuber Technoblade, Xerox CEO John Visentin, two hikers, two firefighters, many more




					markcrispinmiller.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Lincoln National, insurance company, fifth-largest life insurance company in US, reports a 163% increase in death benefits paid out under its group life insurance policies in 2021; why? COVID vaccine?​

It is the COVID injection and the sooner we people get out heads out of our assess unafraid to admit we were lied to and deceived and misled and snookered by the Trump administration and the Biden administration. Yes, both. Sick malevolent people in both lied to us and have risked our lives.

Remember, that the OneAmerica insurance company reported a 40% increase in deaths in 18-64 year olds in 2021. “And these deaths are occurring in working-age people, just to be clear, between the ages of 18 and 64.”

Now Lincoln National is reporting a near 200% increase in payouts since COVID injection initiation. “Last year, an astounding $1.45 billion left Lincoln National’s coffers – this compared to $548 million in 2020 and just over $500 million in 2019.”

SOURCE

548 in 2021 and 1.45 billion in 2021, well, that is

(548,000,000-1,450,000,000=906,000,000/548,000,000 x 100%= 165% increase

SOURCE


----------



## Hijinx

I knew that sooner or later they would try to shift the blame for this sht vaccine to Trump.
Of course he did push it while President, but that was before we knew it was crap,, while Biden is still pushing it and trying to kill our children with it.


----------



## GURPS

Despite being an ISLAND, with 100% control of its borders and all travel in and out of the country, despite universal mask mandates, and one of the highest jab and booster rates in the world, thanks to its Stalinesque jab coercion policies, New Zealand’s covid death rate has climbed to the highest level since the pandemic started:





Experts, oddly, are baffled. New Zealand should probably boost harder.

Kiwis, you might be wanting some answers from your leaders right about now. This wasn’t supposed to happen.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, July 13, 2022 ☙ IT’S DOOMSDAY AGAIN 🦠
					

Electoral doomsday for dems; an nuclear-level fear-porn PSA in NYC; cracks in the Ukraine alliance; judge orders discovery into federal Twitter meddling; New Zealand covid numbers; and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Christian Drosten is Still Mad about the Great Barrington Declaration​







Perhaps Drosten hoped that few would bother to translate his slanderous German, so I’ll do it for you:



> This article [he’s linking a hyperbolic op-ed in the Guardian] calls Corona relativism—with its blind comparisons to influenza, its all-too-premature suggestion that we should “learn to live with the virus,” and the Great Barrington argument of “targeted protection of at-risk groups”—by its name: Sabotage.



[clip]

Yet in this, the Great Barrington Declaration was a big exception for Drosten. He has attacked its authors in thinly veiled ways several times now. Especially revealing is his enthusiastic agreement with the Guardian columnist that Bhattacharya, Kulldorff and Gupta are guilty of _sabotage_.

This is not a word anybody would apply to intellectual opponents, or to colleagues with merely different opinions about the proper cost-benefit analysis of a policy. The whole flap shows that Drosten is playing a very different kind of game. In the confidence that he knew _what the science ought to be_, Drosten decided to lie and present a false facade of certainty about _what the science is_. This explains his irrational anger at colleagues who refused to toe the line, because Drosten’s ultimate security is unanimity. Astrologers are frequently wrong, but that needn’t be a problem, as long as they’re no wronger than any other astrologers.

Now and then, I get letters from astrology enthusiasts complaining about my Corona astrologer joke. I don’t agree that celestial objects portend anything about human affairs, but I don’t have a problem with newspaper horoscopes. I’m trying to make a bigger argument: Since the time of Tiberius Caesar Augustus, court astrologers have been an enduring industry of pseudoscientific quackery catering to the demands of political power. Astrology is the only Science that powerful Science-Followers can ever follow, because it is the Science that continually refashions itself, to demand that powerful Science-Followers do what they already want to do.

Once you realise this, you can understand Drosten’s anger, and his slander that Bhattacharya is merely trying to “extend” his “reach.” As is the case with all the diviners, flatterers, and prostitutes who populate the court, Drosten’s greatest fear is being made to look ridiculous before the emperor. He has a high position, but anybody with an academic appointment and a Ph.D. benefits from the New Astrology. Why would Bhattacharya rock the boat? Surely only out of ambition and personal resentment. And this makes Drosten very, very angry


----------



## GURPS

Yes, it was all a fraud, day 1. A hoax, and not the pathogen for something was released. The entire pandemic was no pandemic, all manufactured, the narrative, using the fraud PCR test with it’s false positives to pull this off; And all those in the past involved, and now today, all, in Trump’s administration and Biden’s, from academia, fraud fake media, medical doctors, scientists, technocrats, bureaucrats, alphabet health agencies, Prime Ministers, Presidents…all, all worked together to make money, make no mistake these bitches made big money, doctors and hospitals incentivized to COVIDize you, all, all IMO are malfeasants, and even the ones in Freedom fight, those you see around speaking etc.; listen carefully, these are just money whores pimping off a horrible set of events…they actually, I know many of them, have no care about the pain and loss and suffering. This is about COIN$ to these money whores and boy, are they good at it, some have media shows, some speak…it’s really something to see, the ‘operation’.

The great America was the target.

All of it was fake and to bring an ineffective dangerous poison of an injection that causes your cellular machinery to manufacture the very poison that end stage COVID sees, the spike protein. To inject pregnant women and children and COVID recovered people who were never studied. This alone was the insanity and malfeasants by pharma and FDA and CDC. We must jail these people in time!

Paul Marik, McCullough, Cole, Hodkinson, Lee Merritt, Trozzi, Risch, Tenenbaum…these are the real heroes. Most others are money whores, fleecing the public who are desperate to hear something…it’s rather perverse.







__





						Trump was toppled & he did not even know it! Subversives inside his White House & in public health agencies CDC, NIH, FDA, NIAID, Fauci, Birx etc., these people all conspired against him; he failed!
					

He allowed Fauci & Brix to harm US & they stole our liberties for 2.5 years to bring a lab manufactured virus, deliberate release to harm US, fraud pandemic, failed harmful injection; all to hurt US




					palexander.substack.com


----------



## Hijinx

Pretty much what I have been saying all along.
The democrats and China released this manufactured flu on us to get rid of Trump.

Now I fully believe the Vaccine is causing the flu to continue in those who got the shots.
In my community the flu is spreading still to those who got their shots.
Is there a reason?  I cannot be sure, but one thing I do know, those who are pushing the shot will not investigate nor spill the truth. Keep your kids safe.


----------



## GURPS

NEVER was it a pandemic of the UNVACCINATED​

*Down under*

Now let’s leapfrog across our beautiful, yet humanity-stressed, blue planet, from England to New South Wales (NSW), Australia, a part of the world that I was fortunate to be able to call home for over a decade.

With over 95% of the NSW population having received at least one jab, Brad Hazzard, NSW health minister, has slammed the over 30% of the 8 million people of NSW saying they need to “wake up,” “switch off…social media and switch on reality” and stop being so selfish.

The number of people in NSW hospitals with COVID-19 is clearly on the rise, moving toward the second highest peak since the start of the year (see figure below). Is it those infernal unvaccinated causing the problem again?






Figure 1. Number of people in New South Wales hospitals with COVID-19 by day, January 1 to July 9, 2022. Credit: NSW COVID-19 Weekly Data Overview


Well, yes, it would seem this is the official line. The latest surveillance report suggests the new waves of BA.4 and BA.5 Omicron subvariants are responsible, highlighting the recent upward trend that includes a 17% increase in hospitalizations (1,658 to 1,946) just in the last week.

The big message is the same as in England. Go get jabbed.

Take this statement from the surveillance report, for example:

“Of the 95 people who were reported to have died with COVID-19, all were eligible for a third dose of a COVID-19 vaccine but only 62 (65% of those eligible) had received a third dose.”

You can find contrary messages in the same report if you look for them.

Take this sentence that reminds us that none of the six people under 65 who died from COVID-19 were either healthy or unvaccinated:

“Six people aged under 65 years died with COVID-19. All six cases had record of significant underlying health conditions that increase the risk of severe disease from COVID-19.

“– Four of these cases had received 3 doses of a vaccine.

“– Two of these cases had received 2 doses of a vaccine.”

Digging beneath the surface reveals more problems with the official rhetoric.

The official NSW data from the last seven weeks — when NSW is meant to be grappling with the ‘super-contagious’ BA.4 and BA.5 Omicron subvariants — shows that people who had been vaccinated one (minimum) to four (maximum) times against COVID-19, were 45 times more likely to be hospitalized than if they were unvaccinated.

This was brought to our attention by Joel Smalley, analyst, in a July 19 Substack post. Joel links to a powerful interactive app that allows anyone to play with the official NSW data on hospitalizations and deaths.

So this (Figure 2 below) is what the last seven weeks of data look like, in terms of hospitalizations (both ICU and non-ICU). The tall green bars show us hospitalization from four or more doses of COVID-19 ‘vaccines’, while the first bar in each time series (mid-blue) shows us the hospitalizations among the unvaccinated.

The data are standardized per 1 million population so we remove bias given that so many are vaccinated with one or more doses, and so few are not. You don’t need to be a rocket scientist to see the mid-blue ‘no dose’ bars are relatively unchanged over the last six weeks and the green bars are going skyward.

It’s some of the most interesting data we’ve seen so far points to a dose-response issue — the more doses the more vulnerable you are to hospitalization. Not what the NSW government is telling the public, despite this being their data.


----------



## GURPS

'Biden tests positive for COVID-19': so Newsom, Fauci, Biden, Trudeau; 4th jab cIan; don't buy it, this is to get statements out that vaccine helped him! if this is true, he is in grave death danger​

Is this to sideline or remove the POTUS due to COVID brain fog etc. to excuse his past clear memory and speech issues?

This is deceit if not true but very very serious if true. Biden could die! The vaccine has failed and is causing antibody dependent enhancement of infection (ADEI) and disease (ADED). Serious illness and fast.

Biden walks around and showers with masks. So we learnt that the masks do not work, as he has 4 shots, masked up and isolated mostly.

No Paxlovid as there will be rebound etc. Makes this far worse! Go ask Fauci!

We know that the BA.5 subvariant clade is very infectious to vaccinated persons.

On July 21st, 2021, one year ago, in an interview with CNN’s Lemon, Biden said if you get these vaccines, will not get COVID. He was flat wrong and the public health who told him what to say knew they were lying to him, so they were all lying to the nation.

“THE PRESIDENT:  Well, the virus — look, here’s the — it’s real simple: We have a pandemic for those who haven’t gotten a vaccination.  It’s that basic, that simple.  Ten thousand people have recently died; 9,950 of them, thereabouts, are people who hadn’t been vaccinated. There’s a simple, basic proposition: If you’re vaccinated, you’re not going to be hospitalized, you’re not going to be in an ICU unit, and you’re not going to die.”

Everything he said was false and a lie to the people. It is also serious fraud by CDC and NIH etc. what they did with the definition of ‘vaccinated’ for they made even deaths 1 day or 10 days post shot for you to be classed as ‘unvaccinated’. It was a lie and fraud to deceive you to think this was a pandemic of the unvaccinated. They placed all vaccinated hospitalizations and deaths into the ‘unvaccinated’ bin when it was for the ‘vaccinated’ bin. These people were vaccinated.

SOURCE


----------



## Hijinx

There is always a silver lining.
The Covid has destroyed the common cold, and the regular flu.
They no longer exist. EVERYTHING is the Covid now.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Hijinx said:


> There is always a silver lining. The Covid has destroyed the common cold, and the regular flu. They no longer exist. EVERYTHING is the Covid now.


Silver lining I'll say! Whoa nelly. Here is some super duper insider/outsider financial advise. This here is a sure sign to haul in a boat load of money, (enough to put you on a tropical island for the rest of your life if you wanted), by shorting, (take out as many option contracts as you can afford and borrow from the house on margin if they'll let you), the companies that make Benadryl, Sudafed, Suphedrine, Advil, Neoprofen, Tylenol Cold & Flu Severe, Delsym 12-hour, Tussin Cough, Mucinex, Robitussin DM, Vicks Flu Therapy, DayQuil, Zyrtec, Allegra, Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold and Sinus, Theraflu Cold and Flu Relief, NyQuil Cold & Flu, Zicam Cold Remedy, etc.. And if you are holding any of their stock? SELL SELL SELL, Motimer!!!!!!!

Since these Over-The-Counter drugs will no longer be needed, or effective, against COVID or the thousands of its variants, as anyone that catches the dreaded cofi will be prescribed by their doctor, nurse practitioner, or assigned know it all, any necessary and industry approved pharmaceuticals. No longer can we take the very very risky chance of self treating ourselves by these and other OTC treatments. We might die and not even know it, leaving our families and others scratching their heads in wonder why we would even think of going against the current dogma, er, doctor recommendations and CDC "guidance!

DISCLAIMER: _Past performance is not indicative of future results. You may lose some, or all of your investment._


----------



## GURPS

Deborah Birx Was Dr. Lockdown​

Future historians will explore two important stories in the last year of the first Trump Administration for clues regarding the stolen 2020 election: the complete subversion of CISA under Christopher Krebs (and his best friend, DHS Secretary Chad Wolf), and the disastrous White House Coronavirus Task Force, chaired by the equally disastrous Vice President Mike Pence.

While Dr. Anthony Fauci grabs the lion’s share of attention on the task force, Dr. Deborah Birx has now written a self-serving book and thus, unintentionally of course, seized her portion of the blame.

To stir up interest in her new book, Dr. Birx has suddenly admitted publicly that COVID-19 is a “chimera” virus (bioweapon) developed (at least partially) at the Wuhan Lab.






In a remarkable book review, Jeffrey Tucker identifies Dr. Birx as the chief architect of the “lockdown” strategy that caused so much economic damage and personal misery in America in the last two years.

Dr. Birx credits herself as the person who convinced President Trump to adopt the “15 days to slow the spread” policy — which _she admits was a ruse to buy time to make lockdowns more permanent_.

Dr. Birx also admits to “hiding” data in the weekly reports to state health officials in order to encourage her “lockdowns and masking and mass testing” regime.


----------



## GURPS

The Washington Post ran a story yesterday headlined, “Meet The Covid Super-Dodgers.” The sub-headline explains, “The no-covid club gets more exclusive every day. And some members have no idea how they’re still there.”

Hey! That’s me! I’ve never had it, although my family’s gone through it twice.

Anyway, the WaPo story is a long, rambling series of anecdotes about reckless people — gamblers — who live life in constant amazement they haven’t gotten covid yet. Three of the people used as examples in the story had tested positive by the time the article went to print, according to a little postscript, so I guess they weren’t such super-dodgers after all.

Here’s the real key to super-dodging: don’t take the test. It’s been working for me so far.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, July 23, 2022 ☙ DODGEY 🦠
					

Super-Dodgers; School board pays up after 1st amendment violations; Birx always knew; bad booster stats from Canada; Time Mag says infinite boosters; four healthy Toronto docs kick the bucket; more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Jonathan Turley's COVID announcement is perfect. Calls for a special counsel in the Hunter Biden investigation​




Does anyone really think that Merrick Garland’s DOJ will indict Hunter Biden? The workings of grand juries are supposed to be secret but it is reported that the grand jury looked at the possibility of criminal charges for alleged influence-peddling with foreign contacts in China, Russia, Ukraine, and other countries. Hunter was very successful in cashing in on his father’s position in the government. We don’t know if the grand jury decided on any indictments. Turley points out that there is clear evidence of some crimes. “For example, Biden seems clearly to have lied on the federal form to acquire a gun by denying his drug use; he also appears to have violated the Foreign Agents Registration Act. And there are obvious tax charges that could be brought, even though he paid outstanding taxes after the investigation began.”

Perhaps he’ll be indicted over tax evasion or for lying on a federal form about that gun. Just don’t count on him being held accountable for his slimy dealings with foreign countries – unless the indictments are postponed.



> A long-standing Justice Department policy instructs prosecutors to exercise caution in “the timing of charges or overt investigative steps near the time of a primary or general election.” Accordingly, some observers have objected that prosecutor Weiss should not issue an indictment against Hunter before the midterm elections, since that could hurt Democratic candidates. That could explain the failure to release any indictments after the disbanding of the grand jury.
> But the use of this policy to seal or delay any indictments could raise equal concerns over the politicalization of prosecution.
> The protected period under Justice’s policy has been stated variously as 60 or 90 days. This grand jury’s term expired outside of either period. Moreover, the policy does not bar filings during that period; it bars prosecutors from using “the timing of investigative steps or criminal charges for the purpose of affecting any election, or for the purpose of giving an advantage or disadvantage to any candidate or political party.” It is the grand jury’s expiration, not any nefarious purpose, that is driving this schedule.


----------



## GURPS

Japan: cases surge COVID BA.5 subvariant; see what we mean by not coming back to baseline with successive waves; see Japan's vaccination rate & death curve post case spike; MORE vaccine is not answer​

COVID lockdown lunacy policies have failed in the past 2 years, Japan must not do this again; no more of that fraud lockdown lunacy!

Just take care of the vulnerable e.g. elderly in nursing homes, by reasonable strong protections and allow the rest of low risk society to live normal lives; leave them alone, go on with life; none of this was ever needed!!!

We as tax payers globally gave billions to hospitals like how US and Canada and UK etc. did, so these hospitals and CEOs got all that tax money and 2 years to prepare and they asked only for 2 weeks…so no hospital in US, Canada, Japan etc. should be ‘strained’…if this is reported by media, means many hospitals, CEOs, government members, ministers, MPs, congresspersons, senators etc. enriched themselves and stole the PPP COVID prep money from the tax payer. Investigate this, for if any hospital says they under ‘strain’. They got billions and 2 years to re-organize and prepare, They asked for 15 days to flatten the curve, got 2 years.


----------



## GURPS

New Zealand Covid Deaths Soar to Record High​

Covid death rates have reached record highs in New Zealand as the country faces a new Omicron wave, despite high levels of vaccination. _MailOnline_ has the story.



> Weekly virus fatalities hit 151 in the seven days ending July 16th, compared to 115 in the worst week of the previous flare-up in March, according to Health Ministry data. It means the country’s current mortality rate is twice as high as the U.K.’s and four times higher than the U.S.
> In the latest 24 hours, all 26 Covid deaths occurred among over-60s — the group known to be most vulnerable to the virus.
> Omicron sub-variant BA.5 is driving the current wave. Another 64,780 cases were confirmed last week, although authorities say the true figure will be much higher.
> Once held up as evidence that it is possible to suppress the virus, New Zealand’s swift response to the pandemic and its geographic isolation allowed it to escape the wrath of the pandemic.
> Jacinda Ardern’s Government dropped its Zero-Covid policy, which saw the nation nicknamed a ‘hermit kingdom’, last year once the population was largely vaccinated, with eight in 10 people now double-jabbed. Since then, the virus has spread.
> Experts told _MailOnline_ that previously low levels of infection in New Zealand due to strict Covid curbs is behind the high fatality rate now because the economically-crippling measures only delayed “inevitable” infections that could have built-up immunity.


----------



## Grumpy

Willing Accomplices in The Greatest Crime of Our Lifetimes
					

On July 8, 2022, Tucker Carlson laid out an extensive indictment against the Chinese Communist Party, Joe Biden, the media, and the medical establishment regarding COVID. For me, there have always been nagging and inescapable questions about the pand...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## GURPS

Dr. Jha Makes Rounds on Sunday Shows, Reiterating Lack of Transparency from Biden Administration​
Despite a lack of transparency when it comes to making Biden's personal physician, Dr. Kevin O'Connor available to the press, Dr. Jha responded with a "yes, absolutely," when asked by Brennan "do you expect that the White House will continue to make disclosures if he has long-term symptoms from this infection?"

He went on to say:



> You know, we think it's really important for the American people to know how well the president's doing, which is why we have been so transparent, giving updates several times a day, having people hear from me directly, hear directly from his physician.
> And, obviously, if he has persistent symptoms, obviously, if any of them interfere with his ability to carry out his duties, we will -- we will disclose that early and often with the American people.



Dr. Jha faced very little pushback about the issue from Brennan. She moved on to asking about if a lack of mask mandates concerned Dr. Jha. It was one more question he failed to directly answer, instead recommending masking. "In areas of high transmission, I think it's very prudent for people to be wearing masks indoors, especially if they're in crowded, poorly ventilated spaces. That's what the CDC recommends," he responded.

The lack of pushback changed when Dr. Jha made his other appearances, including on ABC News' "This Week."

Early on in his segment, Dr. Jha also promoted vaccines, despite how President Biden has been double vaccinated and received two boosters against the virus, and had previously and falsely claimed that those who were vaccinated would not get and spread COVID.


----------



## GURPS

Federal COVID narratives in retreat with boosted Biden's infection, Birx admission, Djokovic ban​
Biden's breakthrough infection prompted his predecessor's coronavirus response coordinator, Deborah Birx, to admit she "knew these vaccines were not going to protect against infection," telling Fox News host Neil Cavuto Friday that "we overplayed the vaccines." White House Chief Medical Adviser Anthony Fauci, who served with Birx, recently made a similar admission.

Expressing such "misinformation" on social media was grounds for removal until recently.

Twitter permanently banned former New York Times journalist Alex Berenson a year ago for saying COVID vaccines don't stop infection or transmission, only reinstating him this month to resolve litigation after an unfavorable court ruling.

The social media company similarly flipped upon receiving a legal warning letter from epidemiologist Andrew Bostom, banned from the platform for sharing peer-reviewed research on vaccine side effects.

Birx nonetheless urged Americans to get vaccinated and boosted to protect against "severe disease and hospitalization," even while telling Cavuto that half of COVID deaths during the Omicron wave were in "older, vaccinated" people.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Shedding 2.0: The Vaxxed Are “Infecting” the Unvaxxed With Dangerous Graphene Oxide, Says Biomedicine Expert​

Van Welberger said that in looking at the pure blood smears, which he took straight from an individual to the microscope, he noticed that the unstained blood “started picking up unusual, tiny structures” that he has never seen before.

He then presented data showing that red blood cells – which are usually round and doughnut-shaped – have been damaged by the spike protein. Those cells have become quadrangles or octagon-shaped instead of round. They have become messed up due to the spike protein damage and cannot be restored. (Related: Is graphene oxide what caused Japanese authorities to suspend Moderna’s “contaminated” covid vaccines?)

“You can’t repair red blood cells,” Van Welverger explained. “So these things are basically lost to us.”

Moreover, because these cells have lost their shape, they cannot move through the macro circulatory system. Instead, they just bunch together and block things.

The unvaccinated somehow ended up full of graphene and self-assembling nanoparticles in their blood, which is the manifestation of shedding of those who took the vaccines themselves. This is often seen in unvaccinated children with vaccinated parents.

Children who had been infected with graphene oxide in their bodies, have seen different effects, although gastrointestinal complaints are the most common. This is because the cells are associated with ulcers, bleeding and even some forms of cancer.


----------



## GURPS

Every single person, every health official, technocrat, bureaucrat, Pfizer, it's CEO Bourla & Moderna's Bancel, CDC, NIH, FDA, Fauci, Birx, every person who played a role, MUST be criminally charged​

They are going to play the age card for Fauci soon, bank on it, burrow money on it, they will tell you that you are beating up on an old man. Beware but do not let them get away.

These COVID injections are not just ineffective, but are very unsafe, especially to our children.

Every person who harmed people with their COVID lockdown lunacy, including medical doctors, Colleges of Physicians and Surgeons, State Boards, we examine to see if they were reckless and caused harms needlessly and we jail them! We find the way to jail them! We let not of them get away from our clutches, no matter how long it takes. They stole 2.5 years and counting of your liberty and freedom and life and money, many could not hold on and killed themselves. Many children died, killed themselves, so they have to pay. The COVID lockdown lunacy must have accountability! Like the UK’s SAGE idiot in chief Michie telling us COVID restriction and containment measures and social distancing are to be forever: Sage scientist claims social distancing should remain ‘forever’ e.g. Michie: “Test, trace and isolate system, border controls are really essential…social distancing…wearing face masks…we’ll need to keep these going in the long term…I think forever.” This is one we punish.


----------



## GURPS

"Expert" Narratives Are Collapsing​
Hospitals Are Finally Admitting That Virtually No One is There For COVID​Los Angeles continues to do its best to take the crown of most anti-science city in America.

Recently the head of LA Public Health announced that the city would return to mask mandates if the region remains in the CDC’s arbitrary “high transmission” zone for two weeks.

Of course, in their announcement, no one pointed out that Los Angeles has made a substantial contribution to the evidence base proving that mask mandates do not work.

Los Angles officials continue to pretend that they can control the spread of the virus through indefinite restrictions.

But what’s worse is that despite the rising case and hospitalization rates used to justify endless mandates, a major LA medical system recently posted a video detailing how little COVID currently impacts their hospitals.

During their remarks, it emerged that “Only 10% of COVID positive admissions are admitted due to COVID.”

Meaning that if there are 100 hospitalized COVID “patients,” only 10 are there to be treated for it and 90 are there for other medical issues and just so happen to test positive.

Even more extraordinary is that they admitted that “virtually none of them go to the ICU,” and “they are not intubated…we have not seen one of those since February:”




As noted by Phil Kerpen, the video does not appear on any of the LA+USC Medical Center feeds, perhaps in an attempt to avoid creating doubt about the necessity of the upcoming mask mandate.

Beyond the implications, that COVID is no longer causing a significant threat to hospitals in the nation’s second largest city, this story provides yet another example of hypocrisy from Gavin Newsom.

Newsom recently released and promoted a political ad claiming that he’s creating a climate of “freedom” in California as opposed to Ron DeSantis in Florida.

Except when asked whether or not he supported Los Angeles potentially imposing a mask mandate two and a half years into the pandemic, Newsom deflected and refused to answer directly.

Somehow in Newsom’s mind, “freedom” doesn’t mean the ability to walk around without a mask, well after their efficacy has been disproven.

It’s not surprising that LA is likely returning to mask mandates despite the lack of severe impacts on hospitals from COVID. When the director of public health, who is not a doctor, makes nearly $500,000 per year to impose destructive, anti-science policies, it’s clear that no amount of data matters to city officials.


----------



## GURPS

It only took them two years. The Hill featured an op-ed last week headlined, *“Bad News: COVID-19 Numbers Are Pretty Meaningless.” *Now, some of us were pointing out that the covid numbers were basically meaningless from sometime around May or June of 2020. But I digress.

It’s a total wipeout, none of the covid data is useful. The article explained:



> _The number of cases, test positivity, hospitalizations and deaths being reported by local and state health departments, the mainstream media and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) have little meaning these days._



As if it were some kind of miraculous research that nobody ever thought of before, the story’s author says he did “a deep dive” to find out how many hospitalizations were “with” covid as opposed to “for” covid:



> *I and several colleagues recently took a deep dive into COVID hospitalization at the Los Angeles County public hospital. Among 462 COVID hospitalizations, only 32% required oxygen, the most basic therapy for COVID-19, suggesting that the other 68% were admitted for reasons other than COVID-19.*



Great. Very smart. Oxygen use, that’s pretty simple. Now explain to me: why couldn’t they have done the EXACT SAME THING eighteen months ago? Please. I’ll wait. Take your time.

And, look at this remarkable bit of late discovery and revisionism:



> *Death counts are also an overestimate of deaths caused by COVID-19. There are various reasons why a positive COVID-19 test result might be added to a death certificate resulting in the reporting of COVID-19 related death in someone who only tested positive during their hospitalization because they were tested on admission.*



Wait, what? Is this new? Or, was it ALWAYS true there were “various reasons” that a positive covid test result might be added to a death certificate, resulting in the reporting of a covid-related death even though the person didn’t die from covid?

The op-ed ends with this suggestion for moderation and perspective:



> *We should not be responding out of proportion to the severity of the epidemic. We should be focused on making sure vulnerable people have easy and timely access to effective treatment and investing in new vaccines that can truly prevent future infections.*



Imagine that. If only we’d had this kind of intelligent, measured advice earlier in the pandemic, we could’ve avoided all that over-reaction and panic and stuff.

Thanks, experts!

Seriously though, how about we DON’T let them get away with oiling their way back into polite society this time?










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, July 27, 2022 ☙ BLINKY 🦠
					

Parent losing trust in health agencies; Merrick crosses the Rubicon; Ardern loses lustre; the Hill discovers covid data problems; two Bidens, two videos, one odd day; space news, and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

The Washington Free Beacon ran an exposé yesterday about some newly released CDC documents, headlined “How the CDC Coordinated With Big Tech To Censor Americans.”

Shocking.

According to the Beacon, newly-discovered documents show that starting in December 2020, CDC officials routinely emailed workers at Twitter, Facebook, and Google about “vaccine misinformation.” CDC officials even flagged specific posts as “examples” of misinformation. But they did it secretly, strongly suggesting they knew it was wrong.

The emails suggest even wider coordination than email campaigns. In one email, a Twitter employee says he is “looking forward to setting up regular chats” with the CDC officials. Others show coordination of zoom meetings with the CDC over how to best police alleged misinformation about covid vaccines. One internal March 2021 email from a senior CDC staffer says “we are working on [sic] project with Census to leverage their infrastructure to identify and monitor social media for vaccine misinformation.”

The Census Bureau! Come ON. They weaponized the entire federal bureaucracy against us.

Other emails show Facebook gifted the CDC with $15 million in free advertising credits in April 2021, massively promoting the government’s WRONG covid messaging. Do I need to repeat the list? 95% efficacy, vaccines prevent infection, lockdowns flatten the curve, masks work. And so on. All fake.

It’s ironic, don’t you think? The government got millions in free ad credits to promote MISINFORMATION while censoring the information that turned out the be accurate. The Bible explains God is not the author of confusion, 1 Cor. 14:33, so now we know where it comes from — the CDC!

Anyway, all this is CLEAR evidence of a massive conspiracy to violate Americans’ Constitutional freedom of speech. Private businesses may not conspire with government to censor Americans. And remember, it all occurred in the context of very public discussions, especially among democrat politicians, about “needing to revisit Section 230” — the Communications Decency Act — which allows social media platforms to exist.

I think it would be fair at this point to give all of US some free ad credits and censor the CDC. Who’s with me?











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, July 28, 2022 ☙ BABY STEALERS 🦠
					

The most promising study to date; the most terrifying threat yet; docs show massive CDC censorship efforts; pediatric hepatitis cause found; dems fund election deniers; and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

CDC told Big Tech to censor COVID claims now debated by mainstream scientists, documents show​
*On Wednesday night, America First Legal (AFL) published the first 286-page batch of emails among CDC, Google, Twitter and Meta staffers, some of whom were former Hill and White House aides. The production was compelled through a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit, and typical of government document dumps, it's not text-searchable.

The emails show intimate cooperation was well underway by the time the White House a year ago acknowledged the effort, which included thinly veiled threats for not more aggressively removing content. *

[clip]

AFL's documents show the CDC shared specific tweets and Facebook and Instagram posts as examples of content to remove, including an interview with a former Pfizer vice president, Michael Yeadon, who advised against taking "top up" vaccines, meaning boosters.

The agency inserted its own COVID recommendations into Google's code, received $15 million in Facebook ad credits to promote its messaging, and even notified Facebook that Wyoming's public health messages were getting throttled as misinformation.

CDC digital media branch chief Carol Crawford, the sender on many of the emails, sent Facebook a suggested "quiz" that tells users to get vaccinated even if they have natural immunity, which a new study in the New England Journal of Medicine found more effective than two-dose vaccination against symptomatic Omicron BA.2 infection.

She suggested adding a paragraph to Facebook posts mentioning the Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System that emphasizes the system accepts reports from anyone, without noting that manufacturers and healthcare providers are required by law to report and the two account for most reports.

Twitter proactively asked the agency what to censor and requested holding off on a misinformation coordination meeting because its CEO was about to testify in Congress.

A Google News staffer told the CDC in June 2020 that the company's efforts against COVID and election misinformation were "inevitably related."

The agency hosted regular "Be on the Lookout" meetings with tech companies, featuring slide presentations of messages to censor and "The Facts" to counter them, with instructions to limit the slides to "your trust and safety teams." Each page says "THIS INFORMATION IS NOT FOR FURTHER DISTRIBUTION."

Some of the specific content the feds wanted removed, and narratives they sought to promote, have subsequently become subjects of debate among mainstream scientists, including vaccine side effects on menstruation and fertility, optimal time between mRNA doses, and the effectiveness of masks against viral transmission.

The CDC's Crawford included a tweet by feminist COVID contrarian Naomi Wolf on the misinformation example list. "Unconfirmed, needs more investigation," Wolf tweeted, pointing to a Facebook group where women shared their "bleeding/ clotting after vaccination or that they bleed oddly being AROUND vaccinated women."

Several months later, the National Institutes of Health admitted vaccines have a "small" effect on menstrual cycles. A peer-reviewed study this month in Science Advances found nearly as many women with "regular menstrual cycles" reported heavier bleeding within two weeks of vaccination (42%) as those who reported no change (44%).

The feds also highlighted claims about "shedding" as targets for removal. While some examples referred to transmitting the vaccines' allegedly poisonous ingredients, others weren't specific. Viral shedding can simply refer to actively infectious people, vaccinated or not.


----------



## GURPS

COVID patients in hospital per million, as of July 27th, 2022; UK highest, 2nd Australia, then Canada, Ireland, United States, Denmark, then Netherlands; for ICU, Germany highest, US 2nd​

Some graphs to consider:


----------



## GURPS

NBC-4 New York ran a story yesterday headlined, “COVID Hospitalization Rate in NYC Soars 70% in Month, ICU Patient Tally Nearly Doubles.” Here we go again!

Now, tell me if I’m wrong, but isn’t New York one of the most heavily-mandated places in the country, which should also mean SAFEST and most covid-free, right? Their spiking covid hospitalizations are SO WEIRD. What could possibly explain it?

The article explains it by blaming the latest outbreak on VARIANTS. We’re up to BA.5 now. I must have missed 3 and 4! They’re coming at us awfully fast. Worse yet, according to NBC, BA.5 is even “more transmissible [and] more than four times as vaccine-evasive as its most vaccine-evasive predecessor.”

Yikes! If it keeps multiplying its transmissibility and vaccine-evasiveness, pretty soon covid will reach infinity and go back in time or create a black hole or something.

To be honest, I’m not really sure what “four times more vaccine-evasive” means, practically speaking, except that more and more jabbed people are now catching the disease. While the article carefully reminds readers, over and over, that unjabbed people are getting covid and being hospitalized at higher rates than jabbed (according to the “official” numbers), it also reported that “New York state’s breakthrough hospitalization rate has risen each of the last six weeks.”

See? It’s not good news for the jabs.

*Probably to make the point that it’s not just NYC, the article then cites “a recent Italian review of COVID studies [that] found that boosters are less than 20% effective in preventing omicron-related infections after six months.” It’s waning.*

Which is not too good for business. But don’t worry! According to NBC’s experts, boosters still offer “good protection,” at least for a couple months after each jab. So … the key is BOOSTERS. Keep getting jabbed! Boosters away! Never give up!

We should just call the jabs “vitamin S.”











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Friday, July 29, 2022 ☙ UN-KNOWN 🦠
					

LA County backtracks on masks; Florida goes after drags shows for kids; it's up to five Toronto areas docs dead from SADS in one week; a new mysterious leading cause of death in Alberta; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

All to ‘SAVE YOU’: Thomas Massie takes Biden admin APART point by infuriating point for what they did to Americans ‘in the name of a virus’​


----------



## GURPS

The Earliest Days of the Italian Pandemic, or: Why Nobody Wants To Talk About February 2020 Anymore​

You can glean some hint of the reasons for this nearly universal decision to ignore recent history from papers like this one, on The early phase of the COVID-19 epidemic in Lombardy, Italy. Its authors delve into contact tracing data to find a total of 527 infections with symptom-onset dates _preceding _the celebrated 20 February 2020 diagnosis of Patient 1, Mattia Maestri, in Codogno. Maestri’s positive test was held to be the beginning of the Italian outbreak, and back then, there was much speculation in the press about the identity of the mysterious Patient 0 from whom he had contracted SARS-2. And yet, as German and Italian public health officials traded accusations about where the first infections had really originated, contact tracers in Italy knew for a fact that Maestri was very far indeed from the origins of the European pandemic – closer to Patient 100,000 than to Patient 1.

While there was still relatively little testing in those early days, the authors of our paper find evidence that, as of 20 February, “SARS-CoV-2 was already circulating in at least 222 out of 1506 municipalities” in Lombardy, “with sustained transmission across all the Lombardy provinces.”

Still worse for Team Lockdown, the early pandemic, insofar as it admits of reconstruction, shows “A decreasing trend in the net reproduction number … following the detection of the first case” in February.






The authors of the paper include public health officials and scientists from Lombardy, and they try to put a happy face on this awkward revelation, writing that “early interventions” should receive credit for the “more marked” decline in the effective reproduction number in Lodi (LO), Bergamo (BG) and Cremona (CR) from later February, and that specifically “the set-up of a quarantine area around the initial epicenter of the outbreak in the province of Lodi played a crucial role in controlling the infection locally.” Yet, as even their supplementary table shows, there were no quarantines anywhere in Lodi until 24 February, maybe five days after the estimated R(t) peak there. The tepid early measures in Bergamo and Cremona, meanwhile, weren’t imposed until 2 March, long after the observed growth in infections had entered its terminal decline in both regions.


----------



## GURPS

It was a lie of gravest dimensions, COVID pandemic lie, the lockdown lunacy, school & business closures, mask mandates, ALL of it! LIES! April 2020 it was already over! Fauci & Birx step in with PCR!​

The PCR test was used to carry out this great fraud, starting on Trump. And there was nothing ‘novel’ about COVID virus, our immune systems had seen this before in some manner.

It was actually over, the virus was circulating maybe as early as mid 2019, for sure Fall/Winter 2019 in global nations, and burning out; it was done March 2020 and the Diamond Princess told us there was a threshold of 19-20% infection even in a closed population. We even have Vancouver Canada data (Pellech et al.) showing about 90% of the population had some form of sero immunity mid 2020 or so. How? Unless it was circulating for a long while prior.

Dr. Harvey Risch, globe’s top epidemiologist told us it was all over by Fall 2019. Do you understand where we are going with this? We have actual research evidence that it was circulating in Italy early September 2019 and no doubt this changes the debate:

Title: “*Unexpected detection of SARS-CoV-2 antibodies in the pre-pandemic period in Italy*”

Apolone et al.

SOURCE

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0300891620974755

“SARS-CoV-2 RBD-specific antibodies were detected in 111 of 959 (11.6%) individuals, starting from September 2019 (14%)”…

IMO, Fauci, Francis Collins, Birx, orchestrated with CDC and NIH and FDA leadership, the greatest fraud on a sitting US POTUS, with the help of malfeasant vaccine makers Moderna and Pfizer (Bourla and Bancel). These public health people with systemwide government officials (and congresspersons) conspired to damage the pandemic response of Trump and he still does not understand what they did to him and his presidency with the fraud lockdowns, how they killed the population needlessly, how they killed children, and how they tricked and misled him into bringing an ineffective vaccine that is/was harmful and destined to fail day 1.

SOURCE 1:

*Dr. Naomi Wolf: Pfizer Used Dangerous Assumptions, Rather than Research, to Guess at Outcomes*



SOURCE 2:

*eugyppius *(excellent here)


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

In a simple break down:

ALL things Covid are a LIE..................ALL OF IT!!!!!

Science first told us…

The PCR Test for COVID19 is accurate. (PROVEN FALSE)
If you wear a mask, it will prevent COVID19 infection. (PROVEN FALSE)
If you social distance, it will prevent COVID19 infection. (PROVEN FALSE)
If you stop working and earning for two weeks, it will end the pandemic. (PROVEN FALSE)
If you get a “vaccine” it will protect you from COVID19. (PROVEN FALSE)
If you take a 2nd “vaccine,” that will do it. (PROVEN FALSE)
If you take a booster “vaccine,” that will really do it. (PROVEN FALSE)
The “vaccines are FDA approved.” (PROVEN FALSE)
The “vaccines are all safe.” (PROVEN FALSE)
Almost a million Americans have died of COVID19. (PROVEN FALSE)


----------



## GURPS

‘Resist, Wake Up, Stop Obeying’: Holocaust Survivor Draws Parallels in Current Society to Nazi Germany​


Today, Sharav is a medical activist and founder of the Alliance for Human Research Protection, a network of lay people and professionals who work to uphold humanitarian values and ethical standards established in the Hippocratic Oath, the Nuremberg Code, and the Universal Declaration on Bioethics and Human Rights.

Most recently, she’s joined with Scott Schara, co-founder of Our Amazing Grace’s Light Shines On, Inc.

Both Sharav and Schara discussed with The Epoch Times what they saw as parallels between the National Socialist regime in Germany and the current medical directives being carried out in the United States through government funding.

Since the death of his 19-year-old daughter Grace in a hospital in 2021, after having been injected with a combination of drugs that he found out later was part of a federal hospital protocol, Schara called what was happening “genocide.” He has been crusading to tell his daughter’s story and network with others who have had a similar experience while bringing attention to the protocols that he believes amounted to the murder of his daughter, who had Down syndrome.

Under the Nazi regime, Sharav said, medicine was weaponized, as it has been today.

Though the Jews were the primary target, she said, the first medically murdered victims were disabled German infants and children under the age of 3.

This later expanded the operation—titled T4 for the street address of the program’s central office in Berlin—to the disabled of all ages, including the mentally ill and senior citizens, Sharav said.

“The Nazis called them worthless eaters,” she said. “T4 was a concerted effort to be rid of what their propaganda called the ‘economic burden.’”


----------



## GURPS

Controversial Drug Remdesivir Plays Key Role in COVID-Related Hospital Deaths: Dr. Ardis​
Ardis’s research brought him to COVID protocols set by Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), who had deemed remdesivir as “safe and effective” based on an experimental trial in Africa during an Ebola outbreak.

In the study found in the New England Journal of Medicine, a safety board found remdesivir to be “the least effective and the deadliest drug in this trial,” before it was suspended, Ardis explained.

“Fifty-three percent of people they gave that drug to died,” Ardis said.

Ardis said he considered whether Fauci had been given bad advice.

“I go to the end of the study and … imagine my shock when I saw that it was actually funded by Fauci’s department at NIAID,” Ardis said. “He would have been given a monthly review of everything coming out of that Ebola trial. The safety board would have let him know it was the least effective and deadliest drug in the trial.”

For Ardis, the study, which predated Fauci’s “safe and effective” estimate, showed that Fauci was not being truthful, Ardis alleged.

Fauci then asked the federal government to buy all the experimental reserves of remdesivir from the California-based pharmaceutical company called Gilead, Ardis said.

[clip]

Support Behind Remdesivir​Though NIAID didn’t respond to The Epoch Times’ request for comment, Fauci told reporters in 2020 during a White House press briefing that the data “shows that remdesivir has a clear cut significant, positive effect in diminishing the time to recovery. This is really quite important.”

A final 2020 report from the National Institute of Health said that remdesivir was “effective against viruses in the coronavirus family.”

The NIH said in its report that remdesivir accelerated recovery for hospitalized patients with severe COVID-19.

“Our findings show that remdesivir is a beneficial treatment for patients with COVID-19,” says study author Dr. John Beigel of NIAID in the report. “It may also help to conserve scarce health care resources, such as ventilators, during this pandemic.”

Physicians such as Dr. Arnold Weg reported to NBC News in 2020 that remdesivir helped him recover from COVID, and that from this personal experience, “I feel very strongly that it should be used.”

Dr. Aneesh Mehta at Emory University Hospital in Atlanta told NBC News in the 2020 report on remdesivir that “remdesivir will get many of our patients home to their families more rapidly and with less side effects.”

As public support for remdesivir grew, Ardis continued to give his second opinion, sharing what he believed to be the truth about remdesivir, COVID protocols, alternative treatments, and the then-imminent vaccines.

It was Ardis’s information that helped people who reported equally traumatic experiences with hospital protocols, such as Kristi Schmadl and Greta Crawford.




DUH .... I read about this 2 yrs ago, Do not go to the Hospital, if you must go, DO NOT Let take Remdesivir or allow the staff to put you on a ventilator ....

Remdesivir was pushed though, had MANY Problems / Side Affects and would KILL YOU

This was the politically correct treatment pushed by the Gov, 99% of the medical community was NOT going to go against the Gov. - CDC, WHO, NIAID, NIHetc and treat paitnets with Ivermechtin or HDQ NOR was the Press going to allow any discussion


----------



## GURPS

How The NIH And Hospitals Used Remdesivir To Quickly Kill Covid Patients​
The WHO Study Contradicts the Fake Study by Gilead Sciences​The World Health Organization is corrupt. However, they are far less corrupt than the NIH, CDC, or FDA. The WHO has repeatedly contradicted US health authorities, but this was never reported in the establishment media. You can read how the WHO declared the PCR tests invalid back in January of 2021 in the article *Understanding the PCR Test and How There Was Never a Reliable Test for Covid*. This means that the continually published covid cases were mainly false positives. However, the WHO conclusion was not communicated to the public because it did not fit the needs of the establishment.

Getting back to the WHO’s view on Remdesivir, the following slide explains what the WHO thought of Remdesivir.






_Along with these terrible side effects, the WHO states that Remdesivir had no beneficial effect. However, as the note points out, HCQ was tested without zinc, and HCQ requires zinc to work, and one would run an HCQ study without its cofactor zinc to make it look like HCQ does not work. _

The WHO also states that HCQ has no beneficial effect, which is strange as many studies show the benefit of HCQ, which you can see in the following screenshot from C19Early, a site that tracks studies on covid treatments.






_HCQ is shown here as more effective than Remdesivir in this comparison, but many of these Remdesivir studies were faked, and Remdesivir has horrendous drugs._

Secondly, as I pointed out with the way the WHO ran the HCQ study, several studies were funded by pharmaceutical-aligned entities to discredit HCQ by removing zinc from the study. This was done because HCQ is off-patent.


----------



## stgislander

CDC says quarantining no longer necessary.
https://apnews.com/article/covid-science-health-pandemics-public-ace8870b5e4ac4500aa06964db0544b8


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> CDC says quarantining no longer necessary.
> https://apnews.com/article/covid-science-health-pandemics-public-ace8870b5e4ac4500aa06964db0544b8


Never was.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Never was.


If your government says quarantining was necessary, then it was necessary... peasant.


----------



## GURPS

CDC drops quarantine, distancing recommendations for COVID​

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention also said people no longer need to stay at least 6 feet away from others.

The changes, which come more than 2 1/2 years after the start of the pandemic, are driven by a recognition that an estimated 95% of Americans 16 and older have acquired some level of immunity, either from being vaccinated or infected, agency officials said.

“The current conditions of this pandemic are very different from those of the last two years,” said the CDC’s Greta Massetti, an author of the guidelines.

Many places around the country long ago abandoned social distancing and other once-common precautions, but some of the changes could be particularly important for schools, which resume classes this month in many parts of the country.

Perhaps the biggest education-related change is the end of the recommendation that schools do routine daily testing, although that practice can be reinstated in certain situations during a surge in infections, officials said.

The CDC also dropped a “test-to-stay” recommendation, which said students exposed to COVID-19 could regularly test — instead of quarantining at home — to keep attending school. With no quarantine recommendation anymore, the testing option disappeared too.

Masks continue to be recommended only in areas where community transmission is deemed high, or if a person is considered at high risk of severe illness.


----------



## GURPS

CDC Majorly Eases COVID Restrictions Ahead Of School Year​

The new guidelines dropped requirements to stay at least six feet away from other people, as most Americans have at least some kind of immunity to the coronavirus through infection or vaccination or both.

“This latest guidance from the CDC should give our students, parents, and educators the confidence they need to head back to school this year with a sense of joy and optimism,” U.S. Secretary of Education Miguel Cardona said in a statement on Thursday.

“While COVID continues to evolve, so has our understanding of the science and what it takes to return to school safely,” he continued. “Thanks to vaccines, boosters, new treatments, and commonsense safety precautions – as well as funding from the American Rescue Plan – our schools have more resources than ever before to provide the healthy learning environments our students need to grow and thrive academically, socially, and emotionally.”


----------



## GURPS

In what looks a whole lot like the CDC taking advantage of the public’s focus on the Biden Raid, and just in time to allow a few months for people to calm down before the midterm elections, the United States’s “Gold Standard” public health agency effectively ended all of its most serious covid restrictions yesterday.







NPR summarized the changes in a nifty infographic:


https://twitter.com/NPR/status/1557816501796851714


Not only that, but the CDC also ended “test to stay,” which means that students exposed to covid aren’t even recommended to take a test. So if your school district continues testing, they are “going against” the CDC, the gold standard. Get ready to hear all the screeching from some hysterical teachers and their unions threatening to quit.

There’s a lot to say about this. But maybe the most remarkable is NPR’s third bullet point: “Unvaccinated people now have the same guidance as vaccinated people.”

How about that.

Why? What changed? You better believe outraged reporters ran that one down. Rochelle Walensky couldn’t make it, apparently, so Greta Massetti, director of the CDC’s Field Epidemiology and Prevention Branch, answered the question at a press conference:









Natural infection! This may be the very first official recognition from the CDC that natural infection provides comparable protection to the jabs. It’s better, of course, but the CDC hasn’t even admitted this much until now.

But look closer at her statement. She said, “Both prior infection and vaccination confer SOME protection against severe illness.” SOME protection. “Some.”

In other words, they aren’t saying the jabs confer “good protection” anymore. Just “some.”

If I’d taken the jab last year based on the government’s assurances at that time, I’d be pretty hot about all this. It sure seems like people who took the jab got gypped. They believed the shots were VASTLY superior to natural infection — because the government said so. Not anymore, apparently.

Who’s going to restore the reputations of all the scientists who got booted from Facebook and Twitter for saying natural infection was just as good as the jabs?

Anyway, this change in recommendations is HUGE. All the local governments and private employers who treat their unvaccinated people differently now find themselves opposed to CDC guidance. In other words, employers don’t have cover from the CDC anymore. And since the feds are signaling they don’t want these restrictions interfering with the elections by reminding people of government overreach, employers better believe the EEOC will also not cover for them.

Let the lawsuits begin against employers who are still discriminating against unvaccinated workers! This is the day we’ve been waiting for.

Finally, in the same presser, Dr. Massetti also said that recommendations “such as the healthcare guidance, travel guidance, and guidance for congregate settings at high risk of transmission, will be updated by CDC in the coming week or so.”

So it looks like a certain unvaccinated tennis star may be able to play in the U.S. Open after all.

Covid-philes on Twitter were outraged by the CDC’s sudden betrayal! It’s not the Gold Standard anymore! They’re political hacks! This pandemic isn’t over! Everyone is immunocompromised since about ten minutes ago! Here are a few examples from posters having hundreds or thousands of followers:




I don’t know quite what to say about these folks except I feel a profound sympathy for them; their brains were broken by military-level psyops during the pandemic.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Friday, August 12, 2022 ☙ THE BIDEN RAID 🦠
					

A Biden Raid roundup; the CDC quietly sneaks massive changes into its covid guidance; DeSantis recruits quality teachers; and a Canadian lawsuit teaches us about covid experts.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## my-thyme

OMG. Please stay 6+ ft away from me in the stores, all of y'all. 

The ONLY part of this entire sh*tshow I have enjoyed.


----------



## my-thyme

When they were threatening loss of job or vaccinate to local gov contractors, my son stood his ground and told them they'd have to fire him.

Of course, it went to court and he still has a job, unvaccinated. 

Everyone, I mean EVERYONE else he worked with caved. They are so mad that he "got away" with it. He tells them they could have stood with him, he was ready to get fired, they could have been, too. 

DIL did lose her MedStar job with their too bad, so sad you have a health condition policy. She was out of work Nov until March, when she was hired elsewhere, no jab necessary.

I can't wait for them to beg her to come back, she'll tell them to pound sand.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

'Are facts too big to handle?': Canadian military officer fears he was at Covid ‘Ground Zero’ in Oct 2019​

A Canadian military officer has demanded a proper investigation into the suspected coronavirus disease (Covid-19) outbreak in Wuhan, fearing he was present at the ‘Ground Zero’ two months before China officially acknowledged, according to a Daily Mail report. The unnamed military officer was reportedly among the athletes who fell sick after attending the World Military Games in Wuhan, China's epicentre of the Covid-19 outbreak, in October 2019.

“I'm 100 per cent convinced the virus was present in Wuhan when we were there,” the Daily Mail quoted the Canadian officer as saying. “The burden of proof is on the scientific community and intelligence experts to prove – not for athletes.”

The report suggests that a quarantine section was set up on their military flight back home as many from the Canadian contingent were hit by the “mysterious virus”. The officer said that the foreign participants of the games found the city of Wuhan ‘like a ghost town’.



Congress is investigating whether the 2019 Military World Games in Wuhan was a covid-19 superspreader event​

As the covid-19 pandemic took hold worldwide in early 2020, athletes from several countries — including France, Germany, Italy and Luxembourg — claimed publicly they had contracted what they believed to be covid-19 at the games in Wuhan, based on their symptoms and how their illnesses spread to their loved ones. In Washington, military leaders either dismissed the idea out of hand or weren’t aware of it. Meanwhile, no one performed any antibody testing or disease tracing on these thousands of athletes. No one even attempted to find out whether the games in Wuhan was, in fact, the first international pandemic superspreader event.

If more evidence were discovered, it would add to the growing body of evidence that the virus was circulating in Wuhan as early as October 2019, months before the Chinese government acknowledged it to the rest of the world. U.S. intelligence reports have said that researchers at the Wuhan Institute of Virology were hospitalized with covid-like symptoms in November 2019. But U.S. officials have said they have other information suggesting that the outbreak began even earlier.
Nailing down the timeline of the pandemic’s origin is a crucial task. The United States needs to do its best to figure it out, lawmakers are now saying, regardless of where the data leads.


----------



## GURPS

Medical study finds patients unaware of omicron infections​
A new study finds that more than half of Los Angeles County residents recently infected with the omicron variant of COVID-19 were unaware of it, suggesting the virus is spreading faster as it weakens.

The study of 210 adults infected between Dec. 15 and May 4 was published Wednesday in JAMA Network Open. It found that 56% of those infected did not know they had COVID, with health care workers being more likely to know.


Lead researcher Dr. Susan Cheng, a cardiologist at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center, said those who didn’t know they had COVID had no symptoms or mild symptoms that they “attributed to another cause like the common cold.”

“If awareness remains low or falls lower, COVID transmission will persist for longer. And the longer this persists, the more chances there are for people to get sick and for more variants to emerge,” Dr. Cheng said in an email.


----------



## GURPS

This week I compiled a very interesting set of three dots that we could try to connect. First, as you know, the CDC suddenly and unexpectedly changed its covid guidance last week, infuriating democrats and Branch Covidians, effectively ending all covid mitigations except its masking recommendation (it still has a pending lawsuit over that one).

We also know that the CDC has private access to the most recent, unpublished MMWR data. They get it before anyone else. Could there be something in the data that’s even worse than what we can see? Maybe something that the CDC is trying to get ahead of by dumping the covid restrictions?

You’ll recall that the CDC is behind in its deaths reporting by over two months because it is “upgrading” its system or something. They can see that data, but we can’t. But that is speculative.

What we also don’t know is WHY NOW? Why drop all the covid restrictions now? There is surely a reason, but the CDC hasn’t said, so we are left to speculate again.

Here’s the next dot. Yesterday, Bloomberg ran a story headlined, “CDC Director Lays Out Overhaul of Agency After Pandemic Missteps.”

Wait, what?

*Before I get into the details, let’s momentarily marinate in the fact the CDC apparently admitted that the agency has made “missteps” — what normal people who speak English call “mistakes.” Maybe I’ve missed something, but I don’t think that the CDC has ever admitted ANY covid mistakes before. That’s news all by itself. Mistakes? The Gold Standard? Corporate media — long accepting almost everything the CDC has ever published as its gospel — should be blowing the admission of mistakes out of the loudspeakers.*

But Bloomberg slid right past that historic development. Nothing to see here! Look at my OTHER hand.

*Director Rochelle Walensky, who once infamously claimed to suffer from uncontrollable panic attacks over covid, gave her agency the bad news this week that it has “failed to meet expectations,” which is what the HR department tells you right before they hand you your final paycheck and a pen to sign the severance agreement. She said:*



> “For 75 years, CDC and public health have been preparing for Covid-19, and in our big moment, our performance did not reliably meet expectations,” said Director Rochelle Walensky. “I want us all to do better and it starts with CDC leading the way. My goal is a new, public health action-oriented culture at CDC that emphasizes accountability, collaboration, communication and timeliness.”



Accountability! Don’t make me laugh. Anyway, what were all these alleged mistakes? Bloomberg enumerated them:



> The agency has been faulted for an inadequate testing and surveillance program, for not collecting important data on how the virus was spreading and how vaccines were performing, for being too under the influence of the White House during the Trump administration and for repeated challenges communicating to a politically divided and sometimes skeptical public.



*Okay. Couple thoughts. First, what do they mean about faulting the CDC “for not collecting important data on … how the vaccines were performing”? I thought the vaccines were performing GREAT? Is there something there, or am I failing to read it the right way?

And see how they neatly slid a Trump slam in there? Anyway, they forget to add the time the CDC got debunked by corporate media over its maniacal outdoor-masking guidance. But I haven’t forgotten.*

You might be wondering, like I am, exactly what the “reorganization” is supposed to actually DO, specifically. While the article lists a bunch of fuzzy, happy-sounding goals like “improving relationships with other agencies,” the only concrete change mentioned in the article was creating a new department in the CDC for “health equity,” which I bet we’re going to just LOVE once we hear about whatever it does. And I bet whatever it does is going to be wildly expensive.

The article said that Walensky started her “review” back in April. Hmm.

*Anyway. Again, we don’t know WHY the CDC is announcing a major reorganization and admitting mistakes NOW. Which is right around the same time that it also dropped most of its covid guidance. It could be a coincidence.*

But I’ll add that government agencies always “reorganize” whenever they get caught with their hand in the cookie jar, so that when the Congressional hearings start, officials can say, “we already addressed those problems in the reorganization.”

Now let’s look at the third dot.

 The third “dot” was a quiet, wild, out of left-field announcement last month that looks relevant in this new context. The Washington Post ran a story last month headlined, “Officials Reorganize HHS to Boost Pandemic Response.” Another reorganization! But check out the sub-headline: “Plan would elevate ASPR, which plays key role in emergencies, to be an agency on par with CDC, FDA.” Creating a new agency as important as the CDC or FDA seems like big news. But you probably heard nothing about it.

In its lead paragraph, WaPo explained:



> The Biden administration is reorganizing the federal health department to create an independent division that would lead the nation’s pandemic response, amid frustrations with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




*There it is again. “Frustrations with the CDC.” I thought the CDC was “the gold standard.” Where did all these frustrations come from? When did Biden ever express frustration with the CDC? Why hasn’t Joe replaced Walensky if he’s so frustrated?*

The ASPR is the bureaucratically-named “Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response.” It currently has about 1,000 employees, has a primary mission of preparing for bioterror attacks, but last month was elevated to its own “division,” which puts it at the same level in the org chart as the CDC and the FDA. The article says the new division will be phased in over the next two years and will be responsible for responding to all emerging health threats.

It sounds a whole lot like they’re standing up a potential replacement for the CDC in case anything were to happen to that tarnished gold standard, maybe like disgruntled lawmakers pulling the plug on the failing agency, or at least taking pandemics away from it.

*Another fact that stood out to me was that this is all coming the pike down pretty fast. The article reported, “some senior Biden administration officials said they were unaware of the plan to reorganize the department, which was approved by HHS Secretary Xavier Becerra and has been held close by his deputies.”

Unaware? The new agency took Biden officials by surprise? It guess it was like monkeypox, striking when you least expected it and just minding your own business and having a great time at the festival.

Was the quiet “reorganization” of the ASPR somehow coordinated with or connected to the “reorganization” at the CDC? Does Biden think that pandemics are going to have to be taken away from the CDC, for some reason? All the signs suggest that something big is coming, something that will make the CDC look awful and in need of a top-to-bottom overhaul, and the government is getting ready to be able to say they’ve already fixed it.*











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, August 18, 2022 ☙ REORGANIZED 🦠
					

Alarming rates of cancer in the U.S.; CDC admits it made pandemic mistakes and announces full reorganization; Biden sets up another major public health agency on par with CDC,FDA: and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Sneakers

They're re-organizing like they expect a pandemic every other week.  This is NOT the norm...


----------



## GURPS

Research Reveals COVID Lockdowns Claimed 20x More Life Years Than They Saved.​

The paper, which bases its conclusions on a comprehensive review of other relevant, lockdown-focused literature, was authored by researchers at the Jerusalem College of Technology.

“In this work, we performed a narrative review of the works studying the above effectiveness, as well as the historic experience of previous pandemics and risk-benefit analysis based on the connection of health and wealth,” summarized the article, titled “_Are Lockdowns Effective in Managing Pandemics?_”

“The comparative analysis of different countries showed that the assumption of lockdowns’ effectiveness cannot be supported by evidence—neither regarding the present COVID-19 pandemic, nor regarding the 1918–1920 Spanish Flu and other less-severe pandemics in the past,” argue the researchers.


----------



## GURPS

Study finds that over half of people with Omicron Variant of Covid don’t even know they had it​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

No Forgiveness for the CDC's Cruelty​
"It's so clear that the overwhelming weight of serious disease and mortality is on those who are elderly and those with a serious comorbidity: heart disease, chronic lung disease, diabetes, obesity, respiratory difficulties," Dr. Anthony Fauci, who helped influence federal guidance alongside the CDC said on March 9, 2020. "There will be outliers, as we've seen with influenza, [a person] who is young and healthy who winds up getting COVID-19, seriously ill and dies. But if you look at the weight of the data the risk group is very, very clear."

"Very, very clear." And yet, the CDC and other federal government agency officials — including Fauci — continued the lockdowns and the downward spiral into a health police state.

*Hospitals denied entry to loved ones whose relatives, including spouses and children, were in intensive care. They died isolated and without anyone there to hold their hands. Pregnant women were forced to give birth alone and husbands were shut out of routine doctor visits for ultrasounds or other prenatal care. Mothers were routinely and forcefully separated from their babies in maternity wards under the guise of "COVID caution." Other medical emergencies were ignored. Cancer patients and individuals needing emergency surgeries for injuries were told to wait indefinitely for treatment. 

As the pandemic dragged on and eventually vaccines were produced, government health officials became even more emboldened by their newfound power and control. They immediately advocated for mandated vaccination, despite the vaccines still being in experimental stages, and urged politicians to implement harsh laws and rules to run "the unvaccinated" out of society. Unvaccinated individuals, most of whom had natural immunity after easily recovering from the disease, were told they shouldn't be able to leave their homes. In major cities across the country, they were shut out of restaurants, gyms, entertainment venues and much more. They were fired from their jobs, including nurses, doctors, police and firefighters who worked the frontlines of the pandemic when vaccines weren't available. President Joe Biden attempted to force vaccination on every American worker through OSHA. The "unvaccinated" were consistently vilified and targeted for harassment. Early on, the science showed the vaccine didn't prevent infection or the spread of the disease. "The unvaccinated" were targeted anyway. *

Punishing the most innocent in our society, CDC officials allowed politically motivated teachers' unions to control the timeline for school re-openings. They chose union guidance over scientific evidence that showed schools were safe. Children were shut out of their classrooms for years and set back for a generation. The consequences were obvious two years ago, and now they're coming to fruition.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> No Forgiveness for the CDC's Cruelty​
> "It's so clear that the overwhelming weight of serious disease and mortality is on those who are elderly and those with a serious comorbidity: heart disease, chronic lung disease, diabetes, obesity, respiratory difficulties," Dr. Anthony Fauci, who helped influence federal guidance alongside the CDC said on March 9, 2020. "There will be outliers, as we've seen with influenza, [a person] who is young and healthy who winds up getting COVID-19, seriously ill and dies. But if you look at the weight of the data the risk group is very, very clear."
> 
> "Very, very clear." And yet, the CDC and other federal government agency officials — including Fauci — continued the lockdowns and the downward spiral into a health police state.
> 
> *Hospitals denied entry to loved ones whose relatives, including spouses and children, were in intensive care. They died isolated and without anyone there to hold their hands. Pregnant women were forced to give birth alone and husbands were shut out of routine doctor visits for ultrasounds or other prenatal care. Mothers were routinely and forcefully separated from their babies in maternity wards under the guise of "COVID caution." Other medical emergencies were ignored. Cancer patients and individuals needing emergency surgeries for injuries were told to wait indefinitely for treatment.
> 
> As the pandemic dragged on and eventually vaccines were produced, government health officials became even more emboldened by their newfound power and control. They immediately advocated for mandated vaccination, despite the vaccines still being in experimental stages, and urged politicians to implement harsh laws and rules to run "the unvaccinated" out of society. Unvaccinated individuals, most of whom had natural immunity after easily recovering from the disease, were told they shouldn't be able to leave their homes. In major cities across the country, they were shut out of restaurants, gyms, entertainment venues and much more. They were fired from their jobs, including nurses, doctors, police and firefighters who worked the frontlines of the pandemic when vaccines weren't available. President Joe Biden attempted to force vaccination on every American worker through OSHA. The "unvaccinated" were consistently vilified and targeted for harassment. Early on, the science showed the vaccine didn't prevent infection or the spread of the disease. "The unvaccinated" were targeted anyway. *
> 
> Punishing the most innocent in our society, CDC officials allowed politically motivated teachers' unions to control the timeline for school re-openings. They chose union guidance over scientific evidence that showed schools were safe. Children were shut out of their classrooms for years and set back for a generation. The consequences were obvious two years ago, and now they're coming to fruition.




Don't you know its always the unvaccinated that are giving the vaccinated covid. Other than that they don't get it.


----------



## GURPS

There’s a much bigger picture here. Let’s quickly roundup all the massive shifts that have happened just in the last couple weeks:


Without warning, the CDC issued revised guidance deleting its heightened requirements for unjabbed people, making them equal to vaccinated and infuriating many lefties. The new guidance was NOT signed by the agency’s political head, Rochelle Walensky.
The Biden Administration suddenly signaled that it would “soon” end the government’s funding of covid jabs, further exasperating many lefties who expected free spike protein injections for the rest of their lives.
Out of the clear blue sky, the CDC abruptly announced that it had, after all, made a lot of mistakes during the pandemic, and will be commencing a top-to-bottom reorganization effective immediately.
Surprising even some “senior Biden officials,” HHS elevated a murky biowarfare-response unit to agency level, right alongside the FDA and CDC on the flow chart, to assume handling future pandemics. In other words, it appears pandemics are being stripped from the CDC.
And now, Fauci suddenly and unexpectedly resigned.
Those are a lot of dots to connect. YOU might think this is all coincidental, but I don’t. Even more interesting, this is not how the White House handles a pivot. This is how the Deep State pivots.

When the White House wants to pivot on an issue, politics drive the narrative. First, it floats trial balloons in corporate media, through articles calling for the Administration to change, and explaining how one-way masking works. Then its allies in and out of government pen editorials, studies, and journal articles explaining why change would be good. Then the President takes the podium and announces that it is giving in to popular demand, following the experts, and pivoting.

So nothing ACTUALLY happens till the White House is all ready for the political fallout and ready to control the narrative. Think about how they handled the Covid Narrative 2.0 pivot. We saw it coming from late Fall, and even correctly predicted about what week it would happen.

But when the Deep State pivots, things just HAPPEN, without political posturing or advance warning. The Deep State doesn’t talk about what it’s up to. It just DOES stuff.

The most parsimonious explanation for Fauci’s departure — standing alone — is that he wanted to avoid Republican investigatory committee hearings. Why bother? He can take a fantastically-remunerative and cushy job in the private sector anytime he wants by making a single phone call. Why put up with the Republicans’ nonsense when he doesn’t have to?

But Fauci’s exit does NOT stand alone. We must temporally combine it with all these other sea changes happening inside the bureaucracy, all the things we can see (and probably a lot of other things we can’t see). His departure is combined with historic mea culpa by the CDC — something that doesn’t politically reflect well on the Biden Administration, however diligently they’ll work to blame everything on Trump. And it is combined with significant changes in CDC covid policy that roil the democrat base right before the elections.

Think about it like this. Fauci’s publicly said over and over he has no plans to retire anytime soon. Sometimes he says he wants to see the covid thing through before retiring. Other times he said he wants to get a ‘real’ HIV vaccine launched first. But now — alongside all these other non-political bureaucratic reorganizations — Fauci suddenly pulled the ripcord. Why NOW?

I don’t have any truly useful theories for you. I can only point out what I’m seeing. But maybe it has something to do with the bureaucracy hardening itself against anticipated Republican Congressional investigations. The timing works. With Fauci out and the CDC reorganized over the next few months, correcting its “mistakes,” government officials called to testify can more easily shift the blame for whatever comes to light.

Setting aside darker theories about the jabs, there are at least three huge political scandals that look likely to have legs. First is all the illegal gain-of-function work that the NIH directed or approved through EcoHealth Alliance. Second is the clearly unconstitutional government conspiracy to silence early covid policy critics, like the authors of the Great Barrington Declaration, or the scientists who thought the virus was manmade. Third would be mishandling of military health data. I could think of a few more.

As long as they enjoyed a willfully blind Democrat Congress, the Deep State actors had no reason to worry about investigations. But Congress is apparently poised to shift, which is what usually happens at the first midterms under a new presidential administration anyway. Having been through this before, the Deep State actors know full well that lots of subpoenas will be issued and lots of officials will be called to testify under oath.

With Fauci out, and with the CDC reorganized, government officials called to testify can point the finger of blame at a cornucopia of patsies. Look for a bunch of internal CYA memos to suddenly bloom like spring wildflowers, sprouting just in time to protect incumbent officials from Congressional hearings. We told them it was a bad idea! Fauci and Collins acted alone! The reorganization will stop anything like that from ever happening again! So, case closed.

That’s my best guess. What do YOU think is going on? Share your thoughts in the comments.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, August 23, 2022 ☙ BYE BYE FAUCI 🦠
					

Today’s roundup is all Fauci: What does it mean? Why'd he do it now? What happens next?




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Jared Kushner and the Mystery of the First US Lockdown​


The book _Nightmare Scenario_ (2021) explains what happened next. On March 13, 2020: 



> Boehler and Turner burrowed into a room in the basement of the West Wing and started calling people who grasped both the scale of the crisis but *also the politics.* Over that weekend, they put together recommendations and then circulated them with Birx and Fauci. The guidelines were refined further before being presented to Trump in the Oval Office. They wanted to recommend shutting down in-person education at schools. Closing indoor dining at restaurants and bars. Canceling travel.
> Birx and Fauci saw the guidelines as a crucial pause that would buy them some time to better understand the pandemic. Shutting down flights was not enough, they said; more would have to be done. …. Boehler, Kushner, Birx, Fauci, and other aides presented Trump with the recommendations several days later, anxious over what he might say. *Kushner had been preparing Trump for the possibility that they were going to need to take more “draconian” actions.*



This account was not speculative. Kushner himself in his new book tells a very similar story:



> On my way to the White House early the next morning, March 12, my [billionaire investor] brother Josh called from New York City. He described the worrisome signs: the city had canceled its annual Saint Patrick’s Day parade, thousands of people were self-quarantining, and millions more were leaving the city. When I told him that I was asked to jump into the response, he made a suggestion: “You should call Adam.”…



Call Adam! 

Why not call, oh, for example, a public health scientist? Someone with some expertise in viruses? A medical doctor? Universities are packed with them. Someone, anyone, with actual knowledge and experience? Nope. It was entirely a crony operation, privileged fools about to take over the private lives of hundreds of millions of people.



> Boehler was the perfect person to help us with the federal government’s COVID response, especially because he had the skills to overcome the fierce rivalries among the administration’s health-care team….After the meeting, Boehler and I huddled in my office and began sketching out how we could help with testing and supplies. To get additional support, *we called our mutual friend and successful health-care entrepreneur Nat Turner*. …
> As we dealt with the shortage of cotton swabs and other supplies, we faced another problem: the *need to develop public health guidelines*.



Let’s just stop right there and consider this realization. Oh, they needed guidelines for the rest of us to follow, for reasons of politics and public relations. After all, they are surely the masters of the craft. Continuing: 



> Given that people across the country were confused and concerned, Birx and Fauci had been discussing the need for a unified set of federal standards to help Americans understand what they should do to keep themselves safe and slow the spread of the virus. They insisted that these guidelines would help prevent hospitals from becoming overwhelmed. *Despite all the talk over the past week, no one had taken steps to produce a document. When Nat Turner flagged the issue*,



Again, let’s stop the tape there. Nat Turner pointed out that no one had yet issued any orders? Good call, dude. Someone needs to get right on that. Just open up a Google doc and get to work on writing a central plan for the whole country. You have a two-hour deadline. 



> I asked him to coordinate with Derek Lyons to produce a draft and encouraged him to call Dr. Scott Gottlieb, the former head of the FDA and a renowned public health expert [and Pfizer board member]. I had been trying to persuade Gottlieb to come back into government for a short-term stint to help us better organize our response and support our effort to develop a vaccine.
> When we called Gottlieb, he was grateful that we were preparing guidelines. “They should go a little bit further than you are comfortable with,” he said. “When you feel like you are doing more than you should, that is a sign that you are doing them right.”



Look, this whole scene truly just boggles the mind. Phone calls. Rushed documents. Friends of friends. Pharma executives. People in the know!


----------



## GURPS

1 in every 73 COVID-19 Vaccinated People were Dead by May 2022 in England according to UK Government; whilst some of the deaths would have been expected, further shocking data published by the UK...​


----------



## GURPS

More Than 400 Studies on the Failure of Compulsory Covid Interventions (Lockdowns, Restrictions, Closures)​
Nearly all governments have attempted compulsory measures to control the virus, but no government can claim success. The research indicates that mask mandates, lockdowns, and school closures have had no discernible impact of virus trajectories. 

Bendavid reported “in the framework of this analysis, there is no evidence that more restrictive nonpharmaceutical interventions (‘lockdowns’) contributed substantially to bending the curve of new cases in England, France, Germany, Iran, Italy, the Netherlands, Spain, or the United States in early 2020.” We’ve known this for a very long time now but governments continue to double down, causing misery upon people with ramifications that will likely take decades or more to repair. 

The benefits of the societal lockdowns and restrictions have been totally exaggerated and the harms to our societies and children have been severe: the harms to children, the undiagnosed illness that will result in excess mortality in years to come, depression, anxiety, suicidal ideation in our young people, drug overdoses and suicides due to the lockdown policies, the crushing isolation due to the lockdowns, psychological harms, domestic and child abuse, sexual abuse of children, loss of jobs and businesses and the devastating impact, and the massive numbers of deaths resulting from the lockdowns that will impact heavily on women and minorities. 

Now we have whispers again for the new lockdowns in response to the Omicron variant that, by my estimations, will be likely infectious but not more lethal.

How did we get here? We knew that we could never eradicate this mutable virus (that has an animal reservoir) with lockdowns and that it would likely become endemic like other circulating common cold coronaviruses. When we knew an age-risk stratified approach was optimal (focused protection as outlined in the Great Barrington Declaration) and not carte blanche policies when we had evidence of a 1,000-fold differential in risk of death between a child and an elderly person. We knew of the potency and success of early ambulatory outpatient treatment in reducing the risk of hospitalization and death in the vulnerable.


----------



## GURPS

URGENT: CDC is now warning of a coming stealth variant, now emerging; you would have zero symptoms, you also test negative, you look & feel healthy & normal, yet you are likely infected, so ISOLATE​

To show you the absurdity and madness we have lived! What I wrote here is what we lived 2.5 years ago…impossible as it seems, this is what we lived…and to read it how I wrote it makes you realize how insane what we were put through…and while you may laugh or laugh now based on how I wrote this (the jest), this kind of absurdity was devastating on our lives. This was the ridiculousness we lived through.

Beware and do not be confused, remain calm, you will test negative 100% of the time and have zero symptoms, and will feel very fine and you would test negative on multiple repeated tests, yet CDC and NIH indicates that you are still to consider yourself as likely infected and you must isolate and lockdown and shield away, with triple masks. Dr. Fauci of NIAID has indicated that double masks are being discouraged and will not do the trick with this variant. You must wear the mask indoors at all times and when outdoors also even if there is no one around you for 5 miles. Only above 5 miles radius should you consider removing the mask outdoors. A face shield with protective gloves will add an additional layer of protection as per Dr. Fauci until transmission is mitigated.

CDC and the NIH are collaboratively and urgently bringing it to our attention for action!


----------



## Kyle

And you could die and not know it.

For weeks, maybe months, wasting your time going to work and paying bills, all the while you're really dead from COVID.

Insidious!


----------



## Sneakers

I'd rather get ill and be done with it, get the natural antibodies, rather than cower in fear for the rest of my life for something that is totally unrealistic and at this point only imaginary.

The CDC and NIH have lost creds and will not follow their "recommendations".


----------



## phreddyp

It was all Bulls*it from the beginning and it will be Bulls*it when it ends!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

The 'zombies' are not those that caught the virus, the 'zombies' are the not-ill ones walking around in face diapers and hiding in the shadows.


----------



## GURPS

FDA Refuses to Provide Key COVID-19 Vaccine Safety Analyses​

U.S. drug regulators are refusing to provide key analyses of a COVID-19 vaccine safety database, claiming that the factual findings cannot be separated by internal discussions protected by law.

The Epoch Times asked the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in July for all analyses performed by the agency for the COVID-19 vaccines using a method called Empirical Bayesian data mining, which involves comparing the adverse events recorded after a specific COVID-19 vaccine with those recorded after vaccination with non-COVID-19 vaccines.

According to operating procedures laid out by the agency and its partner in January 2021 and February 2022, the FDA would perform data mining “at least biweekly” to identify adverse events “reported more frequently than expected following vaccination with COVID-19 vaccines.” The agency would perform the mining on data from the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS).

In a recent response, the FDA records office told The Epoch Times that it would not provide any of the analyses, even in redacted form.

The agency cited an exemption to the Freedom of Information Act that lets the government withhold inter-agency and intra-agency memorandums and letters “that would not be available by law to a party other than an agency in litigation with the agency.”


----------



## herb749

I heard a story about a govt program not many know about. If you had a family member who died from covid, and covid is the cause of death on the death certificate, you can apply for a govt program and the govt will reimburse for the funeral expenses up to a certain amount. I believe its less than 10K.


----------



## Ken King

herb749 said:


> I heard a story about a govt program not many know about. If you had a family member who died from covid, and covid is the cause of death on the death certificate, you can apply for a govt program and the govt will reimburse for the funeral expenses up to a certain amount. I believe its less than 10K.


Yep, a FEMA program, benefit up to $7K.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sneakers said:


> I'd rather get ill and be done with it, get the natural antibodies, rather than cower in fear for the rest of my life for something that is totally unrealistic and at this point only imaginary.
> 
> The CDC and NIH have lost creds and will not follow their "recommendations".


Been there, done that and my doctor is still pushing the vax. She actually wasted about 5 minutes of my time telling me I should get a booster, then remembered that I'm Pureblood and went through telling me all the shots I need to catch up. I just nodded on the outside, laughed inside, and went on my merry way.


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> Been there, done that and my doctor is still pushing the vax.




I am seeing my GP this morning I am expecting the same, but the family now has had 'rona so we are all good


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> I am seeing my GP this morning I am expecting the same, but the family now has had 'rona so we are all good


Oh, but don't you know, you're only protected for 3 months! IDK what to believe any more.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> I am seeing my GP this morning I am expecting the same, but the family now has had 'rona so we are all good


Just had my visit with the GP, and surprisingly she didn't care about Covid shots or boosters, only if my pneumonia and shingles were up to date.


----------



## GURPS

‘Unethical’ and up to 98 Times Worse Than the Disease: Top Scientists Publish Paradigm-Shifting Study About COVID-19 Vaccines​

A team of nine experts from Harvard, Johns Hopkins, and other top universities has published paradigm-shifting research about the efficacy and safety of the COVID-19 vaccines and why mandating vaccines for college students is unethical.

This 50-page study, which was published on The Social Science Research Network at the end of August, analyzed CDC and industry-sponsored data on vaccine adverse events, and concluded that mandates for COVID-19 boosters for young people may cause 18 to 98 actual serious adverse events for each COVID-19 infection-related hospitalization theoretically prevented.

The paper is co-authored by Dr. Stefan Baral, an epidemiology professor at Johns Hopkins University; surgeon Martin Adel Makary, M.D., a professor at Johns Hopkins known for his books exposing medical malfeasance, including “Unaccountable: What Hospitals Won’t Tell You and How Transparency Can Revolutionize Heath Care”; and Dr. Vinay Prasad, a hematologist-oncologist, who is a professor in the UCSF Department of Epidemiology and Biostatistics, as well as the author of over 350 academic and peer-reviewed articles.

But among this team of high-profile international experts who authored this paper, perhaps the most notable is Salmaan Keshavjee, M.D., Ph.D., current Director of the Harvard Medical School Center for Global Health Delivery, and professor of Global Health and Social Medicine at Harvard Medical School. Keshavjee has also worked extensively with Partners In Health, a Boston-based non-profit co-founded by the late Dr. Paul Farmer, on treating drug-resistant tuberculosis, according to his online biography.


----------



## GURPS

One-size-fits-all COVID booster policy undermined by US, UK government research​


"COVID-19–associated hospitalization rates in unvaccinated adults were more than 10 times higher than in vaccinated persons, a salient finding when many eligible Americans remained unvaccinated," they conclude in the JAMA Internal Medicine study. Boosted people had a 2.5 times lower hospitalization rate than those who stopped with primary series vaccination.

The authors encourage clinicians and public health practitioners to "continue to promote ... all recommended doses," meaning each new booster authorization by age group. 

But the bowels of the paper acknowledge "there was no clear difference in the risk for ICU admission or in-hospital death between vaccinated and unvaccinated persons," likely because the former "may be more vulnerable to severe infection at baseline."

Epidemiologist Allison Krug, a coauthor of a new preprint on COVID booster mandates for young adults that's not yet peer-reviewed, dissected the paper in a Twitter thread Friday that was retweeted by Stanford medical professor Jay Bhattacharya.


----------



## GURPS

Experts cannot find a single child under 10 who has passed on coronavirus to an adult despite huge trawl of data raising hopes they pose no risk​
*Studies suggest children 'don't play significant role' in passing on coronavirus*
*Evidence 'demonstrates reduced infection and infectivity in transmission chain'*
*Experts failed to uncover any cases of children under 10 transmitting the virus *
*Here’s how to help people impacted by Covid-19*


----------



## GURPS

Is this any surprise? We said this 2.5 years ago to stop the lockdowns: "Lockdown Effects Now Killing More People Than Covid, Report Warns"; non-Covid excess deaths continue to outstrip deaths COVID​
I open by reminding parents, injecting your children with these COVID injections is the hill you defend, and be prepared to defend with your very all. Their safety and in many instances, lives, depends on it. Under no condition is a healthy child a candidate for these failed dangerous injections. Be prepared to defend your child as if your life is threatened, defend against any shot, if you have to.

Now to lockdowns.

Lockdown lunatic policy and school closures with the COVID gene injection, will go down as two of the greatest public health, if not global disasters in history. The deaths are now beginning to pile up.

Deaths such as cancer, diabetes and heart disease are surging and linked to the delays of treatment and denial of treatment during lockdowns. We warned that deaths due to the lockdowns would kill more people than the virus itself and it is showing up now.

No proper cost-effective analysis, no cost-benefit analysis was performed and I have raised this repeatedly and it remains staggering and perverse that policy makers who usually depend on such analyses looking at costs, risks, and harms and weighing and balancing the optimal options, refused to perform any such analyses, and this was a global action. No one did these. No one conducted the proper analyses of the economic, social, and other broad public health effects of the lockdown policies, with a focus only on the virus. Virus, virus, virus, 24/7. No suitable analyses was done of alternation courses of action. Just one action, lockdown. Just one action, vaccine! And if you questioned as we did, you were killing people. And the human cost never was any concern to any of these policy decision makers.

I mean, it was just insane, as if all of these so called ‘smart people’ all got lobotomies at the same time.


----------



## GURPS

South Africa cases today, remains flat, herd immunity, more recent omicron 5th wave never took off as you see; why? well, low vaccinate rates, younger population, early prophylaxis, innate immunity​

Before I handle the graph, I wanted to say again, until I learn more, I am convinced the COVID gene injections hastened the deaths and cut the lives short of the Queen and her husband.

South Africa continues to tell us what we have seen stably across the last year, this being low vaccination rate nations have lower infection, re-infection rates. High vaccine nations have high re-infection rates etc.

Remember, nature is trying constantly to establish equilibrium between virus and host and we have to mainstream the interaction between virus and host immune system. The host has to cut the chain of transmission, and to do it, the host can provide this via sterilizing immunity (innate and natural acquired adaptive immunity) as this vaccine cannot do it as the virus is largely resistant to the vaccinal antibodies (largely resistant to the potentially neutralizing antibodies with non-neutralizing antibodies dominating). Do not damage the innate immune system with these non-neutralizing vaccinal antibodies. Leave the innate immune system to train via the innate antibodies (and natural killer cells (NK cells)), in our children. Stop this gene injection, leave the children alone.


----------



## GURPS

POLITICO, leftist in any sense of the word now reports: "How Bill Gates and partners (GAVI & Wellcome Trust & CEPI) used their clout to control the global Covid response — with little oversight"​
“What makes Bill Gates qualified to be giving advice and advising the U.S. government on where they should be putting the tremendous resources?” asked Kate Elder, senior vaccines policy adviser for the Doctors Without Borders’ Access Campaign.

‘The four organizations had worked together in the past, and three of them shared a common history. The largest and most powerful was the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, one of the largest philanthropies in the world. Then there was Gavi, the global vaccine organization that Gates helped to found to inoculate people in low-income nations, and the Wellcome Trust, a British research foundation with a multibillion dollar endowment that had worked with the Gates Foundation in previous years. Finally, there was the Coalition for Epidemic Preparedness Innovations, or CEPI, the international vaccine research and development group that Gates and Wellcome both helped to create in 2017.’


----------



## GURPS

The Gateway Pundit has reported on the effectiveness of HCQ for over two years now.






There have now been over 67 Ivermectin COVID-19 controlled studies that show a 67% improvement in COVID patients.







There have been 362 Hydroxychloroquine studies that show a 64% improvement in patients for COVID-19 patients.







*Despite the science, Dr. Fauci and the medical elites have blocked the use of these effective treatments for coronavirus patients.*

Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of the mRNA vaccines, accused Dr. Fauci and others of lying and causing the death of over 500,000 Americans by preventing HCQ and Ivermectin, and other treatments from COVID-19 patients.

*Dr. Malone is right.  It is well documented that Dr. Fauci and top US doctors conspired to disqualify and condemn hydroxychloroquine as a COVID-19 treatment.
Millions died as a result of this.*











						Dr. Harvey Risch: Biggest Lie of last 29 Months of COVID Pandemic Was Hydroxychloroquine - Hundreds of Thousands Died as a Result (VIDEO)
					

Steve Deace recently interviewed Dr. Harvey Risch, Professor Emeritus of Epidemiology at the Yale School of Public Health. Dr. Risch’s work has been cited nearly 50,000 times in journals and studies. He is also an MD. Steve Deace asked Dr. Risch what was the biggest lie of the last 29 months of...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## GURPS

Fauci scientist, feds' advisers challenge COVID policy, bivalent booster approval and timing​

Public health experts, including one of Anthony Fauci's own scientists, are warning that federal COVID policy may cause imminent harm.

National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases staff scientist Margery Smelkinson, a two-time "merit award recipient," called on the administration to end the official COVID public health emergency, which threatens resources for monkeypox and polio response by giving hospitals a 20% Medicare bump for each COVID-positive patient.

"This bolus of payments might help explain why all the large urban hospital systems we checked and the vast majority of smaller systems were still COVID testing all patients," Smelkinson and Oregon Health and Sciences University instructor Leslie Bienen, who trains undergraduates to become scientific researchers, wrote in a Detroit Free Press op-ed. 

Testing can also be a moneymaker for hospitals, which are now "full of people who are there for non-COVID reasons but cannot be discharged to rehab or skilled nursing facilities because of their positive test," they wrote. The federal emergency props up "pointless but harmful" restrictions by state and local governments as well.

The CDC is weakening post-infection immunity by recommending people get newly authorized bivalent boosters as soon as two months from their last vaccine dose, University of California San Francisco infectious disease professor Monica Gandhi and emergency physician Michael Daignault wrote in a Time op-ed.


----------



## DaSDGuy

His eminence Brandon has decreed the COVID Pandemic is over.  Let us hear nothing further about it.  No more masks, anywhere, and no vaccination demands for any reason.









						Biden: 'The pandemic is over'
					

President Joe Biden said he believes the Covid-19 pandemic is "over" in an appearance on CBS' "60 Minutes," but acknowledged the US still has a "problem" with the virus that has killed more than 1 million Americans.




					www.cnn.com
				




Teachers Unions - get back to work in the classroom.  Your savior has declared the Pandemic is over.


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> Is this any surprise? We said this 2.5 years ago to stop the lockdowns: "Lockdown Effects Now Killing More People Than Covid, Report Warns"; non-Covid excess deaths continue to outstrip deaths COVID​
> I open by reminding parents, injecting your children with these COVID injections is the hill you defend, and be prepared to defend with your very all. Their safety and in many instances, lives, depends on it. Under no condition is a healthy child a candidate for these failed dangerous injections. Be prepared to defend your child as if your life is threatened, defend against any shot, if you have to.
> 
> Now to lockdowns.
> 
> Lockdown lunatic policy and school closures with the COVID gene injection, will go down as two of the greatest public health, if not global disasters in history. The deaths are now beginning to pile up.
> 
> Deaths such as cancer, diabetes and heart disease are surging and linked to the delays of treatment and denial of treatment during lockdowns. We warned that deaths due to the lockdowns would kill more people than the virus itself and it is showing up now.
> 
> No proper cost-effective analysis, no cost-benefit analysis was performed and I have raised this repeatedly and it remains staggering and perverse that policy makers who usually depend on such analyses looking at costs, risks, and harms and weighing and balancing the optimal options, refused to perform any such analyses, and this was a global action. No one did these. No one conducted the proper analyses of the economic, social, and other broad public health effects of the lockdown policies, with a focus only on the virus. Virus, virus, virus, 24/7. No suitable analyses was done of alternation courses of action. Just one action, lockdown. Just one action, vaccine! And if you questioned as we did, you were killing people. And the human cost never was any concern to any of these policy decision makers.
> 
> I mean, it was just insane, as if all of these so called ‘smart people’ all got lobotomies at the same time.


97 yr old aunt said she'd rather die of covid than loneliness, so we never stopped going over. 

And no one died.


----------



## Hijinx

Many Doctors offices and at the hospital still require masks.
Why? They are proven ineffective.

The refusal to use Ivermectin and HCQ, was nothing but Faucci and others making sure the Pharmaceutical companies got rich selling their higher priced BS medicine that didn't work.
Collusion by Faucci with Big Pharma to make money instead of helping patients.
IMO the man should be locked up and lose his medical license. How many actually did die because Faucci wanted to get rich.


----------



## GURPS

SHARYL ATTKISSON reminded us now that HHS (Health & Human Services) will renew the 'Covid-19 pubic health emergency for 11th time'; how? why a renewal if Biden says pandemic is over?​

*Title: If POTUS Biden said the pandemic is over, then why would HHS move to renew the public health emergency declarations an 11th time? Is it not time to remove the emergency declarations?*

This given that omicron, with its mild infection, is running its course to the end, there is simply no justification for maintaining emergency status. So why would HHS move to renew it an 11th time? The lockdowns, the school closures, the shielding-in-place, the business closures, the personnel firings and shortages and school university disruptions have done at least as much damage (and certainly more) to the population’s health and welfare as the virus. The American population and most global nations that engaged in lockdown lunacy etc. have been crushed, devastated, economies and their peoples. We harmed and caused deaths of our populations by the lockdown lunatic policies and especially our poorer minority populations and women, who could not afford to shield. We catastrophically shifted the burden of infection and illness from the café latte, laptop, ‘zoom class’ to the poorer in society who could not shield as had to maintain front-facing employment to survive. They could not ‘remote work’. Many business owners, laid off employees, and children in America committed suicide due to the lockdown restrictive lunacy.

The state of emergency is clearly not justified now, and it cannot be justified by fears of a hypothetical recurrence of some more severe infection at some unknown hypothetical point in the future. We just cannot operate public health policy this way. If a novel severe strain or variant were to occur and it seems unlikely from omicron (though we are placing the spike antigen under relentless selection pressure with sub-optimal vaccinal antibodies, mounting sub-optimal immune pressure, and in the midst of massive infectious pressure) then that would be the time we discuss a declaration of emergency. Not now. It is done, it is over and it is time we let Americans go back to normal life. All restrictions, all mandates, vaccine and otherwise, must be ended now!

Americans have sacrificed enough of their human rights, dignity, liberties, and of their livelihoods for over two years in the service of protecting the general public health. Americans lost people to the virus, vulnerable people and no one can deny that. But America lost most due to the lockdown lunacy and we lost above all, our freedoms. It is time to allow America to be unshackled from these COVID lockdown lunatic policies. Completely. Living life freely once again, taking reasonable precautions, unfettered by government’s failed COVID lockdown polices whereby not one worked!


----------



## GURPS

Woman Escapes COVID-19 Hospital Treatment Protocols, Says Others Not So Lucky​


Seiler went in for a monoclonal antibody infusion with the request that she be given the early-treatment protocols prescribed through the Front Line Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC), which included the use of ivermectin and budesonide.

However, when staff discovered she was unvaccinated, “the whole tone changed,” she said.

“I quickly lost the right to advocate for my own medical care,” she said.

‘I Didn’t Come Here to Die’​
After a 26-hour wait, she finally got a bed in the intensive care unit (ICU), but no family members were allowed to visit, she said.

This is where she met Dr. Giang Quach, the physician who told her she was going to die because she was unvaccinated, she said.

“I told him, ‘I didn’t come here to die,’” she said.

Seiler said Quach pushed her to take remdesivir, a drug known to cause kidney failure. She repeatedly asked for a different doctor, but her pleas went unanswered and Quach remained in charge of her care, she said.

In 2018, President Donald Trump signed the Right to Try Act into law, which allowed patients with life-threatening diseases who have exhausted all other options to try certain unapproved treatments.

Because Quach had given Seiler a terminal diagnosis, she was entitled to try FLCCC protocols to treat COVID-19, but the hospital denied her those treatments, she said.

Quach also denied Seiler her right to see a priest to administer her last rites, she said.

So, Seiler made a deal with Quach, she said.

She said she would submit to a round of remdesivir if Quach let her see her priest for final sacraments.

Quach agreed, and Seiler was allowed to see her priest, she said.

“Then, we denied the remdesivir,” Seiler said. “They were pretty angry about it, but honestly, I felt I was in a fight for my soul. When the priest left, I had this renewed feeling that I was going to live and not be killed.”

[clip]

*Each of the standard treatment protocols for COVID-19, beginning with remdesivir and ending with the ventilator, are reimbursed with lucrative payoffs from the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS), leading many to believe this is the reason hospitals continue to use these protocols while denying early treatment.*

In a Sept. 7 conference titled “Remdesivir Death: Landmark Lawsuit” in Fresno, California, two attorneys announced lawsuits against three hospitals for what they allege are the hospitals using remdesivir without informed consent, leading to wrongful death.

The lawsuit addressed what the attorneys called “the remdesivir protocol,” in which the patients may be admitted to the hospital—often for problems unrelated to COVID-19—and then diagnosed with COVID-19 or COVID pneumonia.

The patients are then isolated and malnourished before being told remdesivir is their only treatment option, according to the lawsuit.

The patients are also placed on a BiPap machine, which uses pressure to push oxygen into the lungs at a high rate, the lawsuit says, with the patients’ hands often tied down so they can’t remove it.

The final stage of the protocol is intubation, at which point the patients die an average of nine days after being admitted, the lawsuit states.

In the end, the hospital can get up to $500,000 in reimbursement per patient for the protocol, according to the lawsuit.


----------



## Hijinx

This story sounds a little far-fetched, but if you get admitted to a hospital now you don't get much choice of Doctors. Your own personal physician will not be there for you.
I don't know if the hospital get's $500,000 dollars for your treatment, but if they do, they will get that and still charge your own insurance too. I suppose if you are physically able you can get up and walk out, but then your insurance pays nothing and you are responsible for the bill. I know if I asked for a Priest and was refused there would be hell to pay.


----------



## GURPS

New Doorbell Technology Can Deny Access to Covid-Positive People​


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> New Doorbell Technology Can Deny Access to Covid-Positive People​


  You test positive for a week or so.  A year later you're still denied because the database never takes you off the list.


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> You test positive for a week or so.  A year later you're still denied because the database never takes you off the list.


It involves a fingerprint scanner - you will never be taken out of the database.  No thx.  One of my banks asked me this morning if I wanted to enroll in the finger/palm scanner program so I didn't have to show my id when walking in to do transactions.  Not doing that either.  I'm not going to show you my id now for a simple deposit.  Hell they wanted to see id today for making a payment on a loan - WTF!?! Nope.


----------



## GURPS

Doctors who knowingly spread Covid-19 lies should be held accountable​
An effective response to misinformation and its effects requires a multilayered approach, including one that holds rogue physicians accountable for their pronouncements, helping to preserve integrity within the medical profession.

As a primary care physician, I see the effects of Covid-19 misinformation every day. Some of my patients continue to decline getting vaccinated against SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19, based on false theories about immunizations causing death or decreased fertility. A few have become severely ill from the virus just weeks after saying “no” to vaccination during their visit to my office.







Yeah when OPINIONS Are Called LIES ..... who judges the LIES


----------



## GURPS

*The pathway forward*

What is the pathway forward? What are the suggested steps required to end this now and make sure nothing like this happens again? How do we emerge?

*1)* *Never again should we use a ‘one-size-fits-all’ approach*; instead, encourage an age-risk stratified “focused” protection approach, targeting only those who are at risk. Leave the rest of society alone, and definitely leave our healthy children alone who can effectively handle the virus (and most if not all pathogens) immunologically, especially with their potent (developing) innate immune system (innate antibodies and natural killer cells).

*2)* We need to *ensure double and triple down protections of the elderly high-risk and vulnerable persons i*n society (those with underlying medical conditions, obese persons to protect themselves) in nursing homes, long-term care facilities, assisted-living facilities, care homes, in private households, etc.

*3)* *Allow physicians to exercise their best clinical judgements* in how they can best treat their patients without the threat of discipline and punitive actions for not following the approved political line on matters of natural immunity and vaccine safety. Medical license boards (State boards as well as the Colleges of Physicians and Surgeons in Commonwealth nations e.g. Canada, U.K., Australia, New Zealand, etc.) around the country and the world have threatened countless medical providers with punitive actions for informing patients as well as treating them early. The doctor-patient relationship used to be sacrosanct but that has been taken away. This has resulted in a neglect of early sequenced multi-drug treatment (combinations of antivirals, corticosteroids, and anti-thrombotic, anti-clotting drugs). There must be no ex-cathedra over-reach by technocrats or bureaucrats in terms of how a doctor is to treat his or her patient.













						Former Trump COVID official: "A Path Forward; How to ensure catastrophic lockdowns don’t happen again; Elected decision-makers must now understand the catastrophic impact of their COVID policies
					

Stopping the virus at all costs (ZERO-COVID) is not and never has been an attainable goal."




					palexander.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

The Myth of the Mass Infection Event​




There is a greater and a lesser point to be made here. The lesser, is that if infections are four to five times higher than reported (and they are certainly at least that much higher), then Corona has truly become a complete nothingburger and we should all forget about it. That would mean, very roughly, an ICU admission rate of at most 0.15%, and an infection fatality rate that seems very hard to differentiate from zero. Omicron has become just another human-infecting coronavirus, in other words, which might be one reason that it seems to have replaced them:





The dominance of Omicron through the early weeks of this year saw the steady disappearance of ordinary human coronaviruses from German flu surveillance statistics. They are now quite rare; SARS-CoV-2 seems to have taken their place.
The greater point, is that there’s actually no evidence of an Oktoberfest effect in the statistics at all.





Munich has above-average case rates for Bavaria as a whole, but totally normal rates for Upper Bavaria specifically. A little further south, on the Austrian side of the border, incidences are even higher. This is a seasonal and a regional pattern that we saw also in 2020 and again in 2021, both years in which Oktoberfest was cancelled.

In fact, the evidence for mass infection events stands in directly inverse proportion to all the loud predictions that every last holiday and folk festival and rock concert is going to usher in the next Virus Apocalypse. Contact tracers of course have unearthed evidence for occasional superspreading incidents, but the merrymaking-induced mass infections forever prophesied by the pandemicists never really seem to happen, and it’s a shame that all the ambient moral certainty of the past few years has blinded so many people to this interesting phenomenon. Because it _is_ interesting, insofar as it suggests that the number or frequency of our contacts is one of the less important factors driving respiratory virus infections, and that environmental and biological constraints play a much larger role than personal behaviour.


----------



## GURPS

Newly Obtained Emails Shed More Light on CDC’s False Vaccine Safety Monitoring Statements​

The emails also show top officials in the agency discussing performing safety monitoring on a key database for myocarditis, a form of heart inflammation that has been linked to the vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna.

The CDC promised in 2021 in a set of operating procedures to perform a type of analysis called Proportional Reporting Ratio (PRR) on reports of adverse reactions following COVID-19 vaccination. The reports are submitted to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), which officials have described as “the nation’s early warning system” for post-vaccination adverse events. The CDC also said in an updated set of operating procedures in 2022 that it would perform the analysis.

But the CDC has made false statements three times this year on PRRs, initially saying such analysis was outside the agency’s purview, then saying the analysis was performed starting in 2021, then saying the analysis did not begin until 2022. The newly obtained emails show that an official falsely said the CDC does not perform PRR analysis to an editor in 2021.


----------



## GURPS

Doctor Surprised as Patient Refuses to Receive Blood Transfusion if Donor had been Vaccinated Against COVID-19​
“So- this was a first for me. A patient declined blood transfusion if the donor had received a covid vaccination,” she wrote.

Another doctor replied and expressed the same sentiment, “Sadly, we’ve had a couple of patients here with the same beliefs.”


----------



## GURPS

It can be recalled, The Gateway Pundit reported Cornelia Hertzler of Hot Springs, Montana, who gave birth to Alexander on January 3, 2022.

Mrs. Hertzler told The Gateway Pundit that her one-month-old baby died from a blood clot caused by receiving “COVID-vaccinated blood” during a blood transfusion.

“He died after getting a blood transfusion of vaccinated blood,” Hertzler claimed. “He got a blood clot instantly after receiving his transfusion. A blood clot that no blood thinner could resolve.”

“Later on, after our authorization had expired (we only authorized a blood transfusion in case of an emergency during an operation). The doctor gave him a blood transfusion because his hemoglobin levels were a little low. We had not given permission for this and the doctor knew we did not want vaccinated blood because we were worried about blood clots. The next day after the transfusion, they discovered a blood clot,” Hertzler said.







Mother Blames “Vaccinated Blood” for the Death of Her One-Month-Old Baby Who Died from Blood Clot Following Blood Transfusion​


----------



## GURPS

Yesterday, anti-vaccine activist Pam Popper announced that her lawyers successfully served Peter Daszak of EcoHealth Alliance with a new “mass torts” lawsuit. http://drpampopper.com/about-pam/

Link:  _(The lawsuit news starts at 2:25.)_

Popper said the lawsuit alleges that Daszak and EcoHealth are responsible for infecting people with an engineered virus, covid-19, and many people died. Imagine that. The lawsuit also sues 100 “John Does,” or as-yet-unidentified co-defendants who can be added later depending on what comes out of discovery.

It’s genius! This is the very first covid liability lawsuit that I am actually excited about. This one has a LOT of potential that previous lawsuits lacked, for several reasons.

First, Daszak and EcoHealth are not protected by the PREP Act or any other covid liability shield. They are alleged to have made a VIRUS, not a vaccine. Haha, there’s no liability protection for making viruses. So this lawsuit won’t have to navigate all legal landmines blocking lawsuits against agencies and pharma companies.

Second, even though I’ve not seen the actual complaint yet, I can easily imagine what it alleges. It will almost certainly survive the initial hurdle of dismissal, which means … discovery. Imagine, for a moment, how little a deep-state cockroach like Daszak will enjoy the excruciating scrutiny of producing under court order records, emails, and text messages that he never in a million years thought would ever see daylight.

Not to mention his deposition. How I long to attend that delightful interview.

Third, Daszak was almost certainly in close contact with top NIH scientists and bureaucrats, maybe intelligence agents, many of whom we do not yet know about. Assuming it plays out like I expect, we’re about to learn some new names, because the discovery will inevitably lead down the rabbit hole of all Daszak’s contacts and connections to government.

I would not be surprised if Daszak suddenly claims he is a paid government employee entitled to various protections, and claims that his communications and documents are classified government secrets. Wouldn’t that be something.

Let us not forget the Chinese. I think we might be on the verge of finally finding out EXACTLY why the NIH was using a Chinese lab to evade Obama-era bans on gain-of-function research. I’ll bet you a beagle puppy that none of the millions of relevant communications with U.S. health officials will include the statement, “Peter, be SURE you aren’t doing any gain of function research over there.”

I’d stake my life on it.

Fourth, and not even finally, the cover-ups will almost certainly be relevant in discovery. So the coordinated effort to bury the “lab leak” hypothesis will also be fair game in the lawsuit. Which means depositions of Fauci, Collins, and the rest of their devil’s gallery. The reason it’s relevant is simple; as I have told you many times, evidence of an attempt to conceal something provides a valid inference of consciousness of guilt.

Which makes the cover-up relevant evidence.

I could go on. But the takeaway for this morning is: this is the most important pandemic lawsuit filed to date, bar none. It probably couldn’t have been successfully filed any earlier than now. But now, the amount of evidence already available in the public record will put Popper’s lawyers on solid ground.

Popper’s team might need a multiplier. I’ll find out.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Last Thursday, CBS ran a long-overdue story headlined, “CDC Ends Daily Reporting of Covid Case and Death Data, in Shift to Weekly Updates.” Finally!

The massive health bureaucracy explained the shift would “allow for additional reporting flexibility, reduce the reporting burden on states and jurisdictions, and maximize surveillance resources.” Sounds good. The new guidance states that from October 20th, state and local health departments will now only need to report new covid cases and deaths to the agency every week, on Wednesdays.

I thought it was good news, but Twitter covid experts were “furious:”


















						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Monday, October 10, 2022 ☙ BELLE’S PALSY 🦠
					

A daily Covid news summary with sarcastically optimistic commentary




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Sneakers

WTH is a 'bug surge' ?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The Unvaccinated Deserve Reparations​https://www.theepochtimes.com/author-dominick-sansone

When Dr. Anthony Fauci told us that the vaccine turns you into a “dead end for the virus,” we were told to trust the science. Now, Small tells us that “the speed of science” was moving too fast to be able to test that claim.

In other words, she reaffirmed what many of us already knew—much of the COVID fiasco has been unrelated to any actual “science” but rather it was a pretext for the government to increase its power.

“Conform, or else become an untouchable.” That was their goal all along. Divide and conquer. Remember when nearly 50 percent of Democratic voters said they would potentially be OK with forcibly interning the unvaccinated in isolated locations—you know, as in camps? Forty-eight percent wanted the government to fine or imprison anyone who merely questioned the efficacy of vaccines.

It isn’t just livelihoods. How many families were torn apart by the government’s nonsensical tyranny? Many of us had holidays canceled, gatherings unattended, and relatives who just outright stopped talking to us because we weren’t vaccinated.

They bought into the narrative that was pushed on us from every direction: “No vaccine, no life.”


----------



## GURPS

Dr. McCullough reminds us about overlapping sequelae of COVID from viral replication initial phase, to cytokine immune inflammatory phase to thrombotic phase & and the failures of doctors, IDSA & NIH​

‘Coming up on three years of COVID-19 pandemic, clinicians have learned to appreciate the severity of illness that can occur in hospitalized patients.  *Grapsa, et al, published in JAMA on hospitalized patients from the Alpha to Omicron era in three Greek tertiary centers and found among survivors the hospital length of stay was 70 and 36.5 days for fully vaccinated and unvaccinated patients, respectively.https://petermcculloughmd.substack....966955&isFreemail=true&utm_medium=email#_edn1 *_ The 28-day mortality for those requiring mechanical ventilation was 61.5% and 68.2%, for fully vaccinated and unvaccinated patients, respectively. 

While confounding was not sufficiently handled to draw conclusions regarding vaccination and clinical outcomes, it is fair to say that both vaccinated and unvaccinated patients with severe COVID-19 have very high mortality and for the survivors, they must endure more than a month in the hospital.  When McCullough et al, described three overlapping phases of COVID-19 illness in the “index” or first occurrence (viral replication, cytokine storm, and thrombosis) it allowed clinicians to approach the illness in a sequential manner and led to the understanding that a single drug would not provide comprehensive treatment for those at the highest risk of requiring hospitalization.



_


----------



## GURPS

A New Study Confirms COVID Was Never as Dangerous as 'Experts' Claimed​

The review begins with a statement of fact that was almost entirely ignored by lockdown “experts” throughout the pandemic, but especially when restrictions, lockdowns and mandates were at their peak early on.



> The infection fatality rate (IFR) of COVID-19 among non-elderly people in the absence of vaccination or prior infection is important to estimate accurately, since *94% of the global population is younger than 70 years and 86% is younger than 60 years.*



Emphasis added.

94% of the global population is younger than 70 years old.

6% of is older than 70 years old.

86% is younger than 60 years old.

This is relevant because restrictions overwhelmingly impacted the 86-94% of people who are younger than 60 or 70 years old.

Ioannidis and his co-writers reviewed 40 national seroprevalence studies that covered 38 countries to come to determine their estimates of infection fatality rate for the overwhelming majority of people.

Importantly, those seroprevalence studies were conducted before the vaccines were released, meaning the IFR’s were calculated before whatever impact vaccines had on younger age groups.

So what did they find?

The median infection fatality rate for those aged 0-59 was 0.035%.

This represents 86% of the global population and the survival rate for those who were infected with COVID pre-vaccination was 99.965%.

For those aged 0-69, which covers 94% of the global population, the fatality rate was 0.095%, meaning the survival rate for nearly 7.3 billion people was 99.905%.

Those survival rates are obviously staggeringly high, which already creates frustration that restrictions were imposed on all age groups, when focused protection for those over 70 or at significantly elevated risk would have been a much more preferable course of action.

But it gets worse.

The researchers broke down the demographics into smaller buckets, showing the increase in risk amongst older populations, and conversely, how infinitesimal the risk was amongst younger age groups.


Ages 60-69, fatality rate 0.501%, survival rate 99.499%
Ages 50-59, fatality rate 0.129%, survival rate 99.871%
Ages 40-49, fatality rate 0.035% survival rate 99.965%
Ages 30-39, fatality rate 0.011%, survival rate 99.989%
Ages 20-29, fatality rate 0.003%, survival rate 99.997%
Ages 0-19, fatality rate 0.0003%, survival rate 99.9997%
They added that “Including data from another 9 countries with imputed age distribution of COVID-19 deaths yielded median IFR of 0.025-0.032% for 0-59 years and 0.063-0.082% for 0-69 years.”

These numbers are astounding and reassuringly low, across the board.

But they’re almost nonexistent for children.

Yet as late as fall 2021, Fauci was still fear mongering about the risks of COVID to children in order to increase vaccination uptake, saying in an interview that it was not a “benign situation:”

“We certainly want to get as many children vaccinated within this age group as we possibly can because as you heard and reported, that this is not, you know, a benign situation.”
It’s nearly impossible for any illness to be less of a risk, or more “benign” than a 0.0003% risk of death.

Even in October 2021, during that same interview with NPR, Fauci said that masks should continue on children as an “extra step” to protect them, even after vaccination:



> And when you have that type of viral dynamic, even when you have kids vaccinated, you certainly - when you are in an indoor setting, you want to make sure you go the extra step to protect them. So I can't give you an exact number of what that would be in the dynamics of virus in the community, but hopefully we will get there within a reasonable period of time. You know, masks often now - as we say, they're not forever. And hopefully we'll get to a point where we can remove the masks in schools and in other places. But I don't believe that that time is right now.








One ONLY Needed COMMON SENSE, I have been saying since this started, Covid was wildly OVER Hyped


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Is it now time that everyone should be worried? Scared? Angry? Pissed off? After watching this you should be.









						WARNING !!! GRAPHIC IMAGES !!! GLOBAL DEPOPULATION - ADULT DEATH SYNDROME
					

View WARNING !!! GRAPHIC IMAGES !!! GLOBAL DEPOPULATION - ADULT DEATH SYNDROME on Odysee




					odysee.com


----------



## HemiHauler

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> Is it now time that everyone should be worried? Scared? Angry? Pissed off? After watching this you should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING !!! GRAPHIC IMAGES !!! GLOBAL DEPOPULATION - ADULT DEATH SYNDROME
> 
> 
> View WARNING !!! GRAPHIC IMAGES !!! GLOBAL DEPOPULATION - ADULT DEATH SYNDROME on Odysee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odysee.com



Doesn't look faked at all.


----------



## GURPS

Week 13 UK COVID vaccine data published in March 2022 (just before UK banned publishing COVID vaccine data) that I remind, showed us then a four- and five-fold higher per-capita covid rates—across every age group but under 18—in triple-vaccinated people, over unvaccinated persons; 2nd column from left compared to third column from left​






SOURCE:
COVID-19 vaccine surveillance report - week 13 (publishing.service.gov.uk)


----------



## GURPS

The COVID coverup begins to unravel​

The conspiracy to cover up the origins of the virus isn’t based upon some deep dark desire to kill off millions of people. Nor, I am certain, was the virus released intentionally to create the conditions where the people at the top could seize emergency powers to take us far down the path of tyranny–that was just a happy accident that the WEF crowd took advantage of. If they wanted to do that, they would have chosen a time when Trump wasn’t president.

No, this one is explained by something as simple as bureaucrats covering their assess after having blundered so badly that millions of people died. The emails that were FOIA’d from the NIH make that clear:



> In the earliest days of the pandemic, Anthony Fauci and Francis Collins emailed about coronaviruses under study at the Wuhan Institute of Virology and about whether they had steered money to the lab, an email obtained by U.S. Right to Know shows.
> Collins, then leader of the National Institutes of Health, and Fauci, leader of its infectious diseases institute, exchanged emails on February 1, 2020, about a preprint authored by Zhengli Shi, director of the Wuhan Institute of Virology’s Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases. The preprint described bat coronaviruses under study at the lab, including a coronavirus 96 percent genetically similar to the coronavirus that causes COVID-19.
> The emails show that Collins and Fauci were concerned about links between the Wuhan Institute of Virology and NIH.
> “In case you haven’t seen this preprint from one week ago,” Collins said in a February 1, 2020, email to Fauci. “No evidence this work was supported by NIH.”
> “I did see it, but did not check the similarities. Obviously we need more details,” Fauci replied, a little before noon.
> Some details of the short exchange are redacted.





> The email shows that these concerns were top of mind at a critical time.
> About two hours after the email exchange, Collins and Fauci would join a secret teleconference with a group of virologists who were closely examining the novel coronavirus. The teleconference touched off a high profile push to discredit the lab leak hypothesis.
> The revelation that Collins and Fauci were discussing whether NIH had funded work on coronaviruses similar to SARS-CoV-2 at the Wuhan lab in the hours before suggests that politics may have been at play.
> Those virologists’ claims that the virus could not have been engineered may have been influenced by Collins and Fauci. The NIH leaders may have sought to obscure links between federal funding and coronavirus research at the advancing pandemic’s epicenter. The emails raise questions about these virologists’ assurances that their deliberations were apolitical.



The word went out very quickly that the lab leak hypothesis was off the table. It simply had to be, because there indeed was funding flowing from the NIH to Wuhan through the EcoHealthAlliance, and gain of function research was being done there. As everybody now knows, it even goes on here in the US, where BU and Cleveland Clinic researchers just engineered a COVID variant that has an 80% mortality rate in mice from a COVID virus that was as dangerous as a mild cold.

These people play God every day, and when they release the Hounds of Hell on the rest of us they just go “oops” and cover it up.













Fauci was neck deep in funding the research of course he would lie about the leak


----------



## GURPS

But it wasn’t the virus, which was no more threatening than the Flu, that sparked global chaos and stagnation. The massive societal and economic devastation was not imposed by a submiscopic infectious particle, but by the people at the highest levels of government, non-governmental organizations, and influential mega corporations. 

Level headed individuals knew from a very early date that the virus was not a significant threat to societal wellbeing, and that “the measures” would not improve our collective health. Within months of the first case, a team led by Dr. John Ioannidis had already demonstrated that the novel coronavirus was no more threatening than the Flu. Through innovative seroprevalence studies led by Dr Jay Bhattacharya and others, we knew early on that there was no possibility for widespread containment, leading to the “focused protection” approach of the Great Barrington Declaration.

Despite these glaring scientific realities, the shutdowns, draconian orders, and mandates were delivered to the masses by human beings, using the virus as an excuse for their power drunk maneuvers.

Moreover, we still don’t really know for sure about the origins of the coronavirus. If you read the Senate report, it becomes clear that there still is no hard evidence that the virus did in fact leak from that specific Wuhan laboratory, beyond circumstantial evidence. The committee did a good job sowing doubt into the zoonotic origin theory, but did not bring new evidence to the table about its own theory. For example, the report states:

“Nearly three years after the Covid-19 pandemic began, critical evidence that would prove the emergence of Sars-CoV-2, and resulting Covid-19 pandemic was caused by a natural zoonotic spillover is missing,”

It would be unwise to rely upon an arsonist to investigate the fire they started. Similarly, politicians on both sides of the aisle were complicit in the disastrous Covid regime that ruined hundreds of millions of lives and livelihoods. Just as they won’t take back their reckless endorsement of the ineffective and side-effect ridden mRNA gene therapy injections, these forces have no plans to truly hold themselves accountable for the devastation that they caused.











						The lab leak debate distracts from the true culprits of Covid Mania
					

The people in charge wrecked civilization in the name of a virus no more deadly than the Flu.




					dossier.substack.com
				








Digging into the origin of the virus is not nearly as important as sourcing the origin of the campaign that led to three years of death and destruction imposed from the top down in the name of dealing with a virus.












						The lab leak debate distracts from the true culprits of Covid Mania
					

The people in charge wrecked civilization in the name of a virus no more deadly than the Flu.




					dossier.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Wuhan's 'Acute Safety Emergency' in 2019 Uncovered in Massive Investigation​

A new investigation by two media outlets — Pro Publica and _Vanity Fair_ — has uncovered “an acute safety emergency” that occurred at the Wuhan Institute of Virology in the fall of 2019.

The 10,000-word report quotes extensively from the Wuhan lab archives and illuminates the real reason the Chinese were playing around with bat coronaviruses.

The Chinese Communist government was putting enormous pressure on the scientists and researchers at the Bio-Safety-Level 4 Wuhan lab to produce scientific breakthroughs — something the party could show to the hated West that would knock their socks off.

Former State Department analyst and member of the House committee staff doing the deep dive into the Wuhan lab archive Toy Reid identified some of the pieces that were a part of the origins puzzle for COVID-19.



> As Reid burrowed into the party branch dispatches, he became riveted by the unfolding picture. They described intense pressure to produce scientific breakthroughs that would elevate China’s standing on the world stage, despite a dire lack of essential resources. Even at the BSL-4 lab, they repeatedly lamented the problem of “the three ‘nos’: no equipment and technology standards, no design and construction teams, and no experience operating or maintaining [a lab of this caliber].”
> And then, in the fall of 2019, the dispatches took a darker turn. They referenced inhumane working conditions and “hidden safety dangers.” On Nov. 12 of that year, a dispatch by party branch members at the BSL-4 laboratory appeared to reference a biosecurity breach.
> …once you have opened the stored test tubes, it is just as if having opened Pandora’s Box. These viruses come without a shadow and leave without a trace. Although [we have] various preventive and protective measures, it is nevertheless necessary for lab personnel to operate very cautiously to avoid operational errors that give rise to dangers. Every time this has happened, the members of the Zhengdian Lab [BSL4] Party Branch have always run to the frontline, and they have taken real action to mobilize and motivate other research personnel.



_National Review_‘s Jim Geraghty has been following the saga of the lab leak theory since the start.

“Oh, a warning that these viruses ‘come without a shadow and leave without a trace’ in November 2019, you say? Hey, did anything unusual happen in Wuhan, China, in the following weeks?”

What happened was that the first cases of COVID-19 were identified as coming from the Wuhan wet market. Not a smoking gun but another chink in the Chinese cover story.

We’ve known for years that the Wuhan lab complex has had numerous safety problems. But we had no idea the extent of the danger, the incompetence, and the stupidity shown by lab personnel almost on a daily basis. This was made clear from a meeting on Nov. 21, 2019, with the Wuhan staff and the “technology safety and security director for the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the sprawling state agency that oversees more than 100 research institutions in China”


----------



## GURPS

Dr. Peter McCullough is being progressively stripped of his medical credentials​


Peter McCullough is an author of 677 articles published in the scientific peer-reviewed journals. He’s one of the most respected cardiologists in the world. He’s been right about everything throughout the pandemic. He has an encyclopedic memory of every paper he’s ever read. And he’s just a wonderful, nice person to boot. You really never met a nicer guy.

He’s sacrificed everything so he can speak the truth about the COVID policies. If there was one COVID advisor that the government should be listening to, Dr. Peter McCullough would be at the top of every list.

So how is he being rewarded for having the courage to speak the truth?

I got this message from him this morning:



> I was terminated as the Editor-In-Chief of _Cardiorenal Medicine_ and _Reviews in Cardiovascular Medicine_ after years of service and rising impact factors.  There was no phone call, no board meeting, no due process.  Just e-mails or certified letters.  Powerful dark forces are working in academic medicine to expunge any resistance to the vax.
> Yesterday I was stripped of my board certifications in Internal Medicine and Cardiology after decades of perfect clinical performance, board scores, and hundreds of peer reviewed publications.
> None of this will stop until there is a "needle in every arm."


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> Wuhan's 'Acute Safety Emergency' in 2019 Uncovered in Massive Investigation


----------



## GURPS

Matt Pottinger: The Intelligence Agent Who Shut Down America​

In Washington, Matt Pottinger was first made aware of the new coronavirus after China’s CDC Director called US CDC Director Robert Redfield to report it on January 3, 2020. According to Pottinger, he grew increasingly alarmed due to the rumors he saw on Chinese social media. As Wright reports:



> He was struck by the disparity between official accounts of the novel coronavirus in China, which scarcely mentioned the disease, and *Chinese social media, which was aflame with rumors and anecdotes.*



Pottinger therefore authorized the first interagency meeting on the coronavirus based on these social media reports. There was no official intelligence to prompt the meeting.



> *On January 14, Pottinger authorized a briefing* for the NSC staff by the State Department and the Department of Health and Human Services, along with CDC director Redfield. *That first interagency meeting to discuss the situation in Wuhan wasn’t prompted by official intelligence; in fact, there was practically none of that.*



On *January 27, 2020,* Trump’s staff attended the first full meeting on the coronavirus in the White House Situation Room. Unbeknownst to those in attendance, Pottinger had unilaterally called the meeting. Others urged calm, but Pottinger immediately began pushing for travel bans. As Abutaleb writes:



> *Few people in the room knew it, but Pottinger had actually called the meeting.* The Chinese weren’t providing the US government much information about the virus, and Pottinger didn’t trust what they were disclosing anyway. *He had spent two weeks scouring Chinese social media feeds and had uncovered dramatic reports of the new infectious disease* suggesting that it was much worse than the Chinese government had revealed. He had also seen reports that the virus might have escaped from a lab in Wuhan, China. There were too many unanswered questions. *He told everyone in the Sit Room that they needed to consider enacting a travel ban immediately: ban all travel from China; shut it down*…
> [Pottinger] spent several days calling some of his old contacts in China, doctors who would tell him the truth. And they had told him that things were bad—and only going to get worse. Pottinger’s discourse was measured but he conveyed the gravity of the threat. *He said that the virus was spreading fast. He said that dramatic actions would need to be taken,* which was why the government should consider banning travel from China to the United States until it had a better understanding of what was going on. *As he continued, people sat up in their chairs. This was not the “we’ve got everything handled” message that Azar had conveyed just minutes earlier.*



As Wright documents, the health officials thought travel restrictions would be futile.



> *Predictably, the public health representatives were resistant, too: viruses found ways to travel no matter what.* Moreover, at least 14,000 passengers from China were arriving in the U.S. every day; there was no feasible way to quarantine them all. *These arguments would join a parade of other public health verities that would be jettisoned during the pandemic.*





2. Pottinger’s Crusade for Universal Masking​*In February 2020, Pottinger, who has no background in science or public health, began a months-long campaign to popularize universal masking and travel quarantines in response to the coronavirus based on information from his own sources in China.*

Beginning in February 2020, Pottinger began a crusade for Americans to adopt universal masking in response to the new coronavirus based on recommendations from his own sources in China. As Abutaleb writes:



> *Back in February, Matt Pottinger had relayed *what he had hoped would be received as good news by the Coronavirus Task Force. *His contacts in China had found a way to significantly slow the virus’s spread: face coverings.*



Pottinger began wearing a mask to work in early March to convince his White House colleagues to take up the practice.



> *A mask, however, could significantly stem transmission, Pottinger argued.* If people’s noses and mouths were covered, they would emit far fewer respiratory droplets, lowering the risk of infecting others. *Pottinger began wearing a mask to work in early March.* But he didn’t wear a simple cloth face covering; he wore what other White House aides thought was a gas mask. *He looked like a lunatic, some snickered, and it reinforced his reputation as an alarmist. One staffer described him as “being at a hundred” as early as January (on a scale of 1 to 10 in terms of concern).*



Pottinger, who has no background in science or public health, pushed for mask mandates in the White House and for staff to be quarantined if they traveled outside Washington.



> *Having lived in China during the SARS outbreak,* he saw the importance of the speed with which Asian countries had mobilized. *In early February, he recommended that NSC staffers who traveled outside Washington—even to other parts of the United States—quarantine before returning to work*. He also wanted NSC staff to telework when possible, limit in-person meetings, restrict the number of people who could be in a room at one time, *and be required to wear masks. That struck many White House aides as absurd. There were just a handful of known cases at the time; the virus was barely a blip on most people’s radars.* No one else was changing their workplace standards…



Pottinger urged the adoption of universal masking as had been ordered by “governments in China, Taiwan, and Hong Kong.”



> *Pottinger pointed to a handful of Asian countries where the use of face coverings was universal. The governments in China, Taiwan, and Hong Kong had ordered their citizens to wear masks *with seemingly indisputable results.



Pottinger saw no “downside” in universal masking, though there was no data and research to show it was effective.



> Pottinger’s heart sank as he saw the tweet and the ensuing messages. *What was the downside in having people cover their faces while they waited for more data and research about how effective masks might be?*



Pottinger proposed delivering a mask to every mailbox in America. As Wright reports:



> *Pottinger* and Robert Kadlec, an assistant secretary at Health and Human Services, *came up with an idea to put masks in every mailbox in America.* Hanes, the underwear company, offered to make antimicrobial masks that were machine washable. “We couldn’t get it through the task force,” Pottinger told his brother. “We got machine-gunned down before we could even move on it.” *Masks were still seen as useless or even harmful by the administration and even public health officials.*



Matt Pottinger’s crusade for the adoption of universal masking based on information from his own sources in China is especially peculiar because, as of the time of this writing, though there are hundreds of pictures of Pottinger online, there does not appear to be a single one in which he is wearing a mask anywhere on the Internet.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## 3CATSAILOR

GURPS said:


> Yesterday, anti-vaccine activist Pam Popper announced that her lawyers successfully served Peter Daszak of EcoHealth Alliance with a new “mass torts” lawsuit. http://drpampopper.com/about-pam/
> 
> Link:  _(The lawsuit news starts at 2:25.)_
> 
> Popper said the lawsuit alleges that Daszak and EcoHealth are responsible for infecting people with an engineered virus, covid-19, and many people died. Imagine that. The lawsuit also sues 100 “John Does,” or as-yet-unidentified co-defendants who can be added later depending on what comes out of discovery.
> 
> It’s genius! This is the very first covid liability lawsuit that I am actually excited about. This one has a LOT of potential that previous lawsuits lacked, for several reasons.
> 
> First, Daszak and EcoHealth are not protected by the PREP Act or any other covid liability shield. They are alleged to have made a VIRUS, not a vaccine. Haha, there’s no liability protection for making viruses. So this lawsuit won’t have to navigate all legal landmines blocking lawsuits against agencies and pharma companies.
> 
> Second, even though I’ve not seen the actual complaint yet, I can easily imagine what it alleges. It will almost certainly survive the initial hurdle of dismissal, which means … discovery. Imagine, for a moment, how little a deep-state cockroach like Daszak will enjoy the excruciating scrutiny of producing under court order records, emails, and text messages that he never in a million years thought would ever see daylight.
> 
> Not to mention his deposition. How I long to attend that delightful interview.
> 
> Third, Daszak was almost certainly in close contact with top NIH scientists and bureaucrats, maybe intelligence agents, many of whom we do not yet know about. Assuming it plays out like I expect, we’re about to learn some new names, because the discovery will inevitably lead down the rabbit hole of all Daszak’s contacts and connections to government.
> 
> I would not be surprised if Daszak suddenly claims he is a paid government employee entitled to various protections, and claims that his communications and documents are classified government secrets. Wouldn’t that be something.
> 
> Let us not forget the Chinese. I think we might be on the verge of finally finding out EXACTLY why the NIH was using a Chinese lab to evade Obama-era bans on gain-of-function research. I’ll bet you a beagle puppy that none of the millions of relevant communications with U.S. health officials will include the statement, “Peter, be SURE you aren’t doing any gain of function research over there.”
> 
> I’d stake my life on it.
> 
> Fourth, and not even finally, the cover-ups will almost certainly be relevant in discovery. So the coordinated effort to bury the “lab leak” hypothesis will also be fair game in the lawsuit. Which means depositions of Fauci, Collins, and the rest of their devil’s gallery. The reason it’s relevant is simple; as I have told you many times, evidence of an attempt to conceal something provides a valid inference of consciousness of guilt.
> 
> Which makes the cover-up relevant evidence.
> 
> I could go on. But the takeaway for this morning is: this is the most important pandemic lawsuit filed to date, bar none. It probably couldn’t have been successfully filed any earlier than now. But now, the amount of evidence already available in the public record will put Popper’s lawyers on solid ground.
> 
> Popper’s team might need a multiplier. I’ll find out.



I would not be surprised if the records the law suit is seeking mysteriously disappears such as "an accidental fire", accidentally shredded the wrong records thinking they were old, etc


----------



## GURPS

CDC director tests positive for COVID-19 again after completing round of Paxlovid​

Rochelle Walensky, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), has tested positive for COVID-19 again after completing a round of the coronavirus antiviral treatment Paxlovid.

Walensky tested positive for COVID-19 earlier this month, going into isolation and taking “appropriate action” for her health.

On Monday, the CDC said Walensky had experienced “mild symptoms” during her infection and eventually tested negative for the virus after completing a round of Paxlovid.

“On Sunday, Dr. Walensky began to develop mild symptoms and has again tested positive. Consistent with CDC guidelines, she is isolating at home and will participate in her planned meetings virtually,” the agency said.


----------



## GURPS

Please keep video game studio director J. E. Sawyer in your thoughts today, as he’s struggling with baffling, sudden and unexpected blood clots throughout his body. The good news though is that, since he’s alway been a cheerleader for the jabs, he’s protected from covid. Probably.





Sawyer’d never even HAD a blood clot before. Now he has oodles of them.





Fortunately, Mr. Sawyer says he expects to make a complete recovery with the help of blood thinners.











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Tuesday, November 1, 2022 ☙ PREVENTION 🦠
					

SADS, negative jab efficacy, and I debunk Pfizer's ridiculous claim it never tested for transmission; Walensky rebounds; protests in Brazil; True the Vote jailed; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				






Nope .... Die Mother ****er


----------



## Sneakers

Too many stories like this.  It's like the Paxlovid suppresses the symptoms and creates a negative test result, but really does nothing to remove the virus, and it lays dormant for a bit, then re-surges.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> Too many stories like this.  It's like the Paxlovid suppresses the symptoms and creates a negative test result, but really does nothing to remove the virus, and it lays dormant for a bit, then re-surges.




Otherwise you have to wonder who these people are hanging around with, to be constantly reinfected


----------



## spr1975wshs




----------



## GURPS

*Shanghai Disneyland abruptly shuts over COVID, trapping visitors inside park*




Shanghai’s Disneyland Resort abruptly closed Monday to comply with China’s strict COVID-19 protocols, leaving visitors stranded inside the theme park.

The resort broke the news at 11:39 a.m. local time Monday, or 11:39 p.m. ET Sunday, that it would immediately shut the main theme park and surrounding areas, including its shopping street, until further notice to comply with virus curbs.

All guests were directed to stay inside the park until they returned a negative test for the virus.

“Following the pandemic control measures per government guidelines, Shanghai Disneyland temporarily closed today,” a Disney spokesperson told The Post on Monday. “The COVID testing process was expedited and all guests have exited the park.”

The rep said all tests were negative.


----------



## GURPS

Speaking of flu, the UK Daily Mail ran a story yesterday headlined, “US is suffering ‘worst flu outbreak in 13 Years’ with nearly 1million cases and 7,000 hospitalizations already, CDC report warns.”

Oops! The Mail reported that this year’s outbreak not only arrived about six weeks earlier than normal, but on top of that, is also more severe than usual.

It’s almost like our communal immune system has been suppressed somehow. The mail cites ‘experts’ who say covid restrictions, like masks and lockdowns, have left Americans with weak immunity against the flu.

Experts also warned that seemingly mild infections will be more severe this year, after two years of lockdowns and pandemic-related restrictions have left our immune systems ill-prepared to deal with common viral infections.

Thanks experts! I mean the ones who told us to wear masks and lock down. Thanks for all the extra flu and extra-weak immune systems, morons.

Fortunately, my family and I ignored the restrictions and lived mostly normally during the pandemic, apart from home-schooling the kids so they wouldn’t have to strap on face diapers every day. So.

The Mail also noted that, despite the trillions and trillions spent buying off TikTok influencers and medical professionals to push the jabs, and despite the wild success of the safe and effective covid shots, for some reason flu vaccination rates are down this year. Unironically, the article blandly says that some experts attribute lower flu vaccine uptake to “vaccine fatigue” after repeated covid shot rollouts.











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Wednesday, November 2, 2022 ☙ AMNESTY 🦠
					

More celebrity SADS; CDC's war on women; the worst flu season in 13 years, for some reason; mask appeal rejected by SCOTUS; my thoughts on the Atlantic's infamous call for grace; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> , after two years of lockdowns and pandemic-related restrictions have left our immune systems ill-prepared to deal with common viral infections.


well some of us told you so!


----------



## GURPS

Is CDC's Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky as stupid as they say in Washington? ​

I actually started off respecting Walensky despite all that is written about her and the like. I do not know her so I start regarding anyone as perfect. I still regard the person as tremendous. I have no reason not to and wish her well. Yet she has distinguished herself to be in the highly incompetent category as has Ashish Jha, the pandemic advisor to POTUS Biden. These people with Fauci have proven to be some of the biggest dolts globally, and it is either they cannot read the science, or do not get it, or actually cannot understand it. They are academically sloppy and are one year behind the data and display a depth of cognitive dissonance that is breath taking. Every single statement she makes is wrong, and with Fauci, she has been flat wrong on everything, 100%.

So would Walensky declare something like this? You bet she would if she could get away with it. She has openly even lied to the nation repeatedly on the data. Straight-faced. Not even a blink. So Babylon is BSing as usual but actually is over the target.









						CDC Adds Declining Math, English Scores To List Of COVID Symptoms
					

ATLANTA, GA — After extensive research, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced that the declining math and English scores of American students were being added to its list of COVID-19 symptoms.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## spr1975wshs

My cardiologist thinks my increased "regular" heartbeat is an after effect of the Pfizer 2-part.
Yesterday, I stayed home from my shift at Lowe's due to a tachycardia episode where my heart rate hit 176 beats per minute in one reading.

Right now, it's in my new "normal" in the mid-80's.


----------



## RoseRed

spr1975wshs said:


> My cardiologist thinks my increased "regular" heartbeat is an after effect of the Pfizer 2-part.
> Yesterday, I stayed home from my shift at Lowe's due to a tachycardia episode where my heart rate hit 176 beats per minute in one reading.
> 
> Right now, it's in my new "normal" in the mid-80's.


My dad's was over 200 BPM when he died.  He also never had heart issues his entire life.


----------



## GURPS

Covid Lockdown Futility Study


Highlighted, as customary.


A-Literature-Review-and-Meta-Analysis-of-the-Effects-of-Lockdowns-on-COVID-19-Mortality_copy.






Abstract

This systematic review and meta-analysis are designed to determine whether there is empirical evidence to support the belief that “lockdowns” reduce COVID-19 mortality. Lockdowns are defined as the imposition of at least one compulsory, non-pharmaceutical intervention (NPI). NPIs are any government mandate that directly restrict peoples’ possibilities, such as policies that limit internal movement, close schools and businesses, and ban international travel. This study employed a systematic search and screening procedure in which 18,590 studies are identified that could potentially address the belief posed. After three levels of screening, 34 studies ultimately qualified. Of those 34 eligible studies, 24 qualified for inclusion in the meta-analysis. They were separated into three groups: lockdown stringency index studies, shelter-in-placeorder (SIPO) studies, and specific NPI studies. An analysis of each of these three groups support the conclusion that lockdowns have had little to no effect on COVID-19 mortality. More specifically, stringency index studies find that lockdowns in Europe and the United States only reduced COVID-19 mortality by 0.2% on average. SIPOs were also ineffective, only reducing COVID-19 mortality by 2.9% on average. Specific NPI studies also find no broad-based evidence of noticeable effects on COVID-19 mortality.


----------



## GURPS

PCR cycle count thresholds above 25 means detecting viral dust and fragments & old coronavirus and NOT culturable infectious COVID; why was it then set at 40 & 45 in US & Canada? 95% false positives!​​I say it as clearly as I can: the vast majority of person’s who were denoted as POSITIVE in 2020 and 2021 were NOT! It was a fraud, this PCR test as was asymptomatic transmission and equal risk of severe outcome if infected regardless of age etc. All of it was a lie! The pandemic response was a fraud!

“Based on WHO guidance, citing Chinese journal articles, doctors around the world began putting patients on ventilators en masse, killing thousands before a grassroots campaign stopped the practice. Based on the WHO’s guidance on COVID-19 testing, again citing Chinese journal articles, labs used, and continue to use, PCR cycle thresholds from 37 to 40, and sometimes as high as 45. At these cycle threshold levels, approximately 85% to 90% of cases are false positives, as confirmed by _The New York Times_.”

SOURCE:

https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/science/articles/masked-ball-cowardice


----------



## TPD

President Houseplant extended the ‘rona health emergency today till April. WTAF - it’s over people - move on with your life, go back to the office now!









						Biden to extend COVID-19 health emergency into April 2023: Report
					

The Biden administration is set to extend the COVID-19 public health emergency through at least next April.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> President Houseplant extended the ‘rona health emergency today till April. WTAF - it’s over people - move on with your life, go back to the office now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to extend COVID-19 health emergency into April 2023: Report
> 
> 
> The Biden administration is set to extend the COVID-19 public health emergency through at least next April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


He only did it for the power it brings him. It keeps the lemmings in fear. They're easier to manipulate when they're skeered.


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> President Houseplant extended the ‘rona health emergency today till April. WTAF - it’s over people - move on with your life, go back to the office now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to extend COVID-19 health emergency into April 2023: Report
> 
> 
> The Biden administration is set to extend the COVID-19 public health emergency through at least next April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


Didn't he already declare it was over?


----------



## GURPS

Rep. Chip Roy Lights Up COVID-19 Response During a Hearing You May Have Missed During Election Week​

“They prevented us from going to public parks, getting fresh air, and exercising. They forced the elderly to die alone in hospitals and nursing homes with no loved ones at their side. They forced fathers out of delivery rooms, separated from mothers in labor with their own children,” he added.

“They forced Americans, including the military, our border patrol, our nurses, and first responders, to choose between losing their paycheck and taking a vaccine. A vaccine that received immunity from liability while makers such as Pfizer and Moderna banked $100 million in profits.”

“They forced doctors to choose between speaking the truth and keeping their medical licenses,” Roy pointed out. “And engaged in the Great Silencing of free speech through Big Tech and political pressure. They ignored natural immunity. They ignored and swept aside dangerous side effects, seeking not truth, but a political end result.”

“And guess what? None of this stopped Covid. We now know that lockdowns had no effect on reducing COVID-19 mortality. And instead, we got 108,000 dead Americans from drug overdose deaths, the most in American history. We got a 100% increase in teenage alcohol and drug-related deaths. We got children attempting suicide at higher rates. We got historic learning losses not seen in 30 years and a broken economy with record inflation.”


----------



## GURPS

D.C. Public Schools to Force Coronavirus Tests After Thanksgiving​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

New Stats on COVID Deaths Debunk White House Narrative About the Vaccine​


New data from the Kaiser Family Foundation shows the majority of people who died from COVID-19 in August were fully vaccinated. 



> Fifty-eight percent of coronavirus deaths in August were people who were vaccinated or boosted, according to an analysis conducted for The Health 202 by Cynthia Cox, vice president at the Kaiser Family Foundation.
> It’s a continuation of a troubling trend that has emerged over the past year. As vaccination rates have increased and new variants appeared, the share of deaths of people who were vaccinated has been steadily rising.



The information comes less than 24 hours after White House Coronavirus Coordinator Dr. Ashish Jha claimed "nearly 100 percent" of deaths from the virus can be stopped if Americans simply get vaccinated and boosted. 

"If folks get their updated vaccines and they get treated if they have a breakthrough infection, we can prevent essentially every COVID death in America," Jha said, justifying ongoing vaccine mandates. "That is a remarkable fact two and half years after we found this virus first in our country."


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> New data from the Kaiser Family Foundation shows the majority of people who died from COVID-19 in August were fully vaccinated.


And according to my favorite doctor's data, *ALL* 'rona deaths in SMC were with people fully *vaccinated AND boosted!  *In fact, all SMC 'rona deaths in August, September, October were vaxxed and/or boosted - no un-vaccinated deaths from the bat soup flu.  So whadaya got to say for yourself now Dr. Brewster?


----------



## GURPS

Time to END the Mandates, they are killing people  over worked immune systems from the mRNA Gene Therapy


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Ya see. They've changed what these tests can now detect. I wonder of they'll add the common cold virus next?


----------



## Sneakers

Or is it saying that Covid isn't any different than any other virus we've dealt with?  Different only in name.


----------



## spr1975wshs

GURPS said:


> Time to END the Mandates, they are killing people  over worked immune systems from the mRNA Gene Therapy











						Renowned Oncologist Sends Urgent Letter Calling to End COVID Vaccine Program Immediately as Cancers and other Diseases Are Rapidly Progressing in 'Boosted' People
					

Dr. Angus Dalgleish, a renowned oncologist practicing in the UK, recently wrote an open letter to the editor-in-chief of the medical journal The BMJ, urging the journal to “make valid informed consent for COVID vaccination a priority topic” because cancers and other diseases are rapidly...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Long Covid is a Social Construct: Part II​

The question it asks, is whether people who recover from Corona are generally worse-off at the three-month mark, than people who tested negative and by implication recovered from some other respiratory infection. This is another way of asking whether Long Covid is a real thing or not. The punchline is that study participants with SARS-2 did _better_:



> A total of 282 of 712 participants (39.6%) in the COVID-19–positive group and 147 of 275 participants (53.5%) in the COVID-19–negative group reported persistently poor physical, mental, or social well-being at 3-month follow-up. After adjustment, improvements in well-being were statistically and clinically greater for participants in the COVID-19–positive group vs the COVID-19–negative group only for social participation; changes in other well-being domains were not clinically different between groups. Improvements in well-being in the COVID-19–positive group were concentrated among participants aged 18 to 34 years … and those who presented for COVID-19 testing in an ambulatory setting ….


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Want to see the primer for COVID, if you haven't' already? And even if you have, watch it again. The preconditioning of people to accept tyranny through fear and top down control? The nuance and inferences, as well as using the words, "social distancing" and drug name "remdesivir" and "SARS". It is literately amazing how they told us what and how they were going to do it. There will be no movie made about COVID. It was already made in 2011.


----------



## GURPS

Rogue Virginia ABC Sends Police to Enforce COVID Lockdown​

Virginia has a famous Republican Governor, Glenn Youngkin, who has made his opposition to arbitrary COVID-19 mandates clear.  But his predecessor, Democrat Governor Ralph Northam, although out of office for ten months, apparently still calls the shots at the Virginia Alcohol Beverage Control Board.  He does so through board members he appointed.  Indeed, every one of them, including Board Chair Maria J. K. Everett and Board CEO Travis Hill, are rogue agents bent on enforcing Northam’s infamous Executive Order 72 even after it was withdrawn in May of 2021.

For the current members of the Virginia ABC Board, elections appear to be irrelevant.  So long as the Board members have the power to contradict one of Governor Youngkin’s key policy positions, they appear intent on doing so.  *And so it is that in all their fulsome Democrat glory, they authorized a police raid the early morning of December 2 against an honest, hard-working veteran who owns one of Fredericksburg, Virginia’s most popular restaurants, Gourmeltz.  That owner, Matt Strickland, is a prominent Republican, a popular prospective candidate for the Virginia State Senate, and a party opponent of the Board members. *

On the morning of December 2, a veritable platoon of armed Virginia State troopers, armed local police, and armed special agents from the Virginia Alcohol Beverage Control Authority descended on Gourmeltz.  They served Strickland with a warrant and then proceeded to confiscate all alcohol on the premises.  Matt videotaped the raid, protesting throughout about the injustice and about the excessive police presence.  You can view the raid here.  The police also copied all of the restaurant’s hard drives to obtain customer lists, suggesting further enforcement action may be in the offing. 

The police were enforcing a Court order that itself enforces the defunct Ralph Northam Executive Order, EO 72 at the behest of the ABC Board.  That EO was issued by Northam on December 10, 2020, and was effectively withdrawn the end of May 2021 while Northam was still in office.  *Despite the fact that EO 72 is defunct, the Democrat controlled ABC Board wants to enforce it anyway.*


----------



## GURPS

The Wall Street Journal ran a sadly predictable story yesterday headlined, “Billions in Covid Aid Went to Hospitals That Didn’t Need It.” It begins saying “the U.S. government gave hospitals tens of billions of dollars to help them cope with the strains of the pandemic. Many of the hospitals didn’t need it.”

They took the money anyway. Imagine that.

According to the Journal, until late in the pandemic, the feds used a hospital’s gross revenue to determine how much aid each hospital got; not covid caseload, community transmission levels, financial need or distress, staffing challenges, beds, patient volume or anything else that would have made sense. In other words, the biggest hospitals got the most money, period.

Those same hospitals then toed the line with jab mandates and everything else the government wanted.

Jim Parker, a senior advisor at HHS, explained “We had to accept very early on that our first foray into distributing funds was going to be imperfect.” Oh well. You just have to accept it!

That “first foray” cost $50 BILLION DOLLARS. Thanks, taxpayers.











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Monday, December 5, 2022 ☙ SCRUBBED 🦠
					

More Balenciaga news and feedback; EcoHealth whistleblower says covid was a bioweapon; hospitals gobbled up covid cash and still killed patients; Katie Hobbs was helping censor users; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

The Jan. 2021 paper, titled “6-month consequences of COVID-19 in patients discharged from hospital: a cohort study,” has been cited more than 1,600 times and referenced multiple times by the World Health Organization, according to Retraction Watch. It was recently flagged with an “expression of concern” by editors of The Lancet, the prestigious medical journal that initially published the paper.

“In view of the extent of these data errors, we now issue an Expression of Concern about the 6-month paper while we investigate further, including further statistical and clinical review of the corrected data,” the expression of concern reads. “We will update this notice as soon as we have further information.”

The expression was issued after a reader noted some discrepancies between the data in the paper and a follow-up publication that used the same set of cohorts. Author Bin Chao, who worked on both papers, has not publicly commented on the expression of concern. Chao is a researcher at China’s National Center for Respiratory Medicine.











						Highly Influential ‘Long COVID’ Paper Now Under Investigation For ‘Data Errors’
					

An influential paper espousing the dangers of "long COVID" is now under investigation by the journal that published it.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## TPD




----------



## GURPS

Interesting since the Va ABC is still running around imposing Covid Restrictions


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> Interesting since the Va ABC is still running around imposing Covid Restrictions


I believe they are a rogue agency operating at the behest of the former governor and should be fired.

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/frederi...by-virginia-abc-for-illegally-serving-alcohol


----------



## GURPS

The new emails date from the first nine days of February 2020. They record the participants’ discussions of how to frame a report discrediting the idea that the Covid virus, SARS-CoV2, could have escaped from a lab. Just such a proposal had been outlined by the American virologists in a January 31 email to Fauci. Strangely, two of the American group soon began to lead the charge against their own proposal. Their efforts led to preparation of an article, overseen by Farrar, Fauci, and Collins, in which the American virologists reversed themselves entirely, declaring it impossible that the virus could have been engineered. The article, known as the Proximal Origins paper, was posted in near-final form as soon as February 17. It was published in the journal _Nature Medicine_ on March 17, 2020, and proved widely influential in promoting the view that SARS-CoV2 had evolved naturally.

The emails begin with vigorous statements by the American virologists explaining their initial view that the virus had indeed been concocted in a laboratory. Mike Farzan of Scripps said that he was “bothered by the furin site” and had “a hard time explaining that as an event outside the lab.” The SARS-CoV2 genome, some 30,000 nucleotide units in length, contains a 12-nucleotide insert, known as a furin cleavage site, which greatly enhances its infectivity. Closely related viruses frequently exchange genetic material, so it would be easy to see SARS-CoV2’s furin cleavage site as having a natural origin if any other viruses in its group possessed one. But none does. Hence Farzan’s perplexity and his inference that the furin site must have been engineered into the virus.

The same point worried Bob Garry, a virologist at Tulane University. “I really can’t think of a plausible natural scenario . . . where you insert exactly 4 amino acids 12 nucleotides . . . I just can’t figure out how this gets accomplished in nature,” he wrote.












						Emails Cast More Doubt on the Official Covid Story | City Journal
					

Newly released messages discuss how to discredit the idea that the virus escaped from a lab.




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## GURPS

Experts are so embarrassingly pathetic these days. Back in the pandemic, experts knew EVERYTHING. Nothing was blocked to their keen insights, or their laserlike intelligences. Those experts could give us microscopic details about the novel coronavirus and without even breaking a sweat, they could recite, chapter and verse, precisely what we needed to do to keep everyone safe. There were no questions whatsoever in those days.

In fact, back then, even ASKING questions was considered a faux pas, because everything was already known. It was known to “science.”

But these days? Meh. These days, science seems to be taking a nap. The experts don’t seem to know ANYTHING. Everything baffles them! Like, why are all these young people dying suddenly and unexpectedly from SADS lately? The experts are befuddled, bemused, and confounded. They’ve become suddenly and unexpectedly myopic, a virtual village of Mr. Magoos, wandering around grasping and guessing in a vain search for a theory.

Maybe SADS comes from long covid? Or maybe it’s from climate change or something? Who knows? Not experts. They. Don’t. Know. They don’t even have a good guess.

I think we need to stop hiding from reality and deal with the truth. One of the hard truths about the long-term side effects from covid infection is that our experts have gotten STUPIDER. I’m sorry. But it’s obviously and painfully true. We need to stop coddling them just to spare their feelings. They need to know, to be told, over and over till it sinks in, so that they can do something about it.

Maybe they can take vitamins, or do a heavy-metals cleanse, or at least shut up for ten minutes.

The article includes some other interesting bits, but it ultimately just goes around in a confused circle. It WANTS to say kids who were subjected to ultra-hygiene in their critical developmental period will suffer SOMETHING bad. That seems like common sense. But the experts can’t say. They have no idea. Maybe it will even be good for kids? The Atlantic reported, “A few scientists are even pondering whether the pandemic’s ripple effects may have buoyed the microbiomes of the COVID kids.”












						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Tuesday, December 6, 2022 ☙ SANITY’S RETURN 🦠
					

Florida's provider alert cures mandates; the Atlantic exposes experts; Fauci's transcript drops; Republicans fight military mandates; Texas poised to pass mandate ban; 6th Cir. upholds mandate stay...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Hijinx

IMO one of the crazy thing about this Covid mess is the masks.
Doctors know that the masks are pretty useless.
I think we all know it. You can go everywhere without a mask now except to see a Doctor.
You where a mask to the freaking dentists office where you have to take it off to have your teeth worked on. How dumb is that?

It appears the most frightened among us are the ones who are supposed  to care for our health .


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


>


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


>



The owner of this restaurant that was raided is running for Virginia State Senate.  I remember him because he was fighting his health department at the same time in 2020 that we were fighting ours.  We never got down to visit him but I'm putting it back on my list of places to visit/eat.

Here is the interview he did with Channel 9 news after being raided by the police last week.









						Virginia State Senate candidate Matt Strickland's restaurant raided by police
					

Virginia ABC seized all alcohol and sales records from Gourmeltz restaurant in Fredericksburg after allegations they served liquor on a susp




					www.mattforva.com


----------



## GURPS

On Thursday morning, Jim Levy, a top State Department official, will appear on a GHC panel that declares, “Important new science strongly supports zoonotic origins for COVID-19,” adding that “human impact on ecosystems” might be to blame for the outbreak.





Levy will be joined by a VP at EcoHealth, the Wuhan lab-linked organization that attempted to cover up its role in conducting dangerous coronavirus experiments in China, which were funded in part by Anthony Fauci’s NIAID.

The panel description reveals an emphasis on rolling back human impact on the environment. This notion forms the core objective for the climate hysteria movement, which is fully embraced by the U.S. Government Health establishment. In addition to supporting the zoonotic origin theory, these actors now speculate, without evidence, that human interference in the environment may have caused the claimed zoonotic spillover event.










						Top Biden officials to appear at conference endorsing Covid-19 zoonotic origin theory as ‘science’
					

Panel advances baseless claim that human impact on the environment is responsible for pandemics.




					dossier.substack.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

And here is how they want to deal, (written between the lines), with it by eliminating the raising of cattle, pigs, chickens, etc., and force upon the people fake meats made out of whatever they can to maximize profits, not only from the sale of these frankenfoods, but also from the diseases and illnesses created eating such will cause to human health.

 Tyranny disguised under the banner of Altruism.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Yes, the "vaccine" is gene therapy as stated by the inventor himself. At time 7:30.
VAX EXPERTS PROVE DAMAGE DONE!​


----------



## GURPS

Emergency powers: how to keep emergency powers & declarations ongoing? Well, you keep an ineffective & harmful, deadly vaccine ongoing that causes & enhances infection & death; PRESTO!​



The US government has figured out how to keep the emergency powers in place. Just use the vaccine and keep the vaccine going, as infections and serious disease will never end. It is perverse and near criminal. Other nations like Canada doing same and now trying to lump RSV and flu in this madness. Madness it is! But you figured it out, you my most smartest and critical thinking supports. Thank you all!

I am actually thinking about all of this as devised to reshape the world and take power and liberties and they needed the emergency powers and to do that, they the malfeasants, need a reason. Need a fraud fake pandemic and the fraud vaccine. Yet need to keep the fraud infections going and the vaccine is the perfect tool for once you keep injecting within the pandemic, it will never come to and end. And thus emergency declarations will need to be continued. Its perverse and ingenious. And the best part is that you do not need all of the population to be vaccinated. As long as a segment of the population is vaccinated, you can keep the pandemic going. As variant after variant will be generated because you are vaccinating while there is circulating pathogen and thus the selection pressure by the sub-optimal vaccinal immunity will drive the variants to emerge. Ongoing infectious pressure with rising mounting vaccinal immunity will always lead to variants.


----------



## GURPS

Teen denied kidney transplant because she's not vaccinated for COVID, say parents​

Chrissy Hicks, the mom of 14-year-old Yulia Hicks, recounted her exchange about the issue with a medical official.

"I said, 'So basically you're telling us if she does not get the vaccine, then she's not getting a transplant,'" Chrissy Hicks said. "And [the medical employee] said, ‘Yes, that is the one thing that is holding us up.’"

Chrissy and Lee Hicks of North Carolina adopted their daughter Yulia from Ukraine nearly two years ago. 

The couple has eight biological children and three who are adopted, the program noted.


----------



## GURPS

“I can’t require you to do anything. I can recommend these things, but if you don’t follow our recommendations, then Yulia can’t be a transplant candidate here,” a Duke Health kidney specialist reportedly told the Hicks in the phone call.

“Being unvaccinated to the CDC recommended vaccinations based on her age is part of that,” the kidney specialist added.

Her family says Yulia has already contracted COVID and recovered, but doctors told them Yulia’s natural immunity was not enough, according to a recorded call.

“The virus has continued to mutate and so the natural immunity is not as good as if you had natural immunity plus vaccination,” one doctor said in the phone call.

Some studies have shown that natural immunity can be superior to the COVID vaccine. One recent study also suggested that the COVID vaccine could be to blame for certain organ transplant recipients rejecting their new organs.


















						Duke Children’s Hospital Denied 14-Year-Old Girl Kidney Transplant Over Covid Vaccine, Family Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hijinx

These C-suckers call themselves Doctors.?

Can't she find another hospital? One that isn't insanely locked into the crazy Vaccine movement.?
No: I guess she cannot since the only place you have to war a mask now is at medical facilities.  They know the masks are useless yet insist you wear one. They know the jab is useless yet insist you get it. These are Doctors. ? No they are just pawns for big pharma.


----------



## GURPS

"Western Scientists Cheered On China’s Covid Repression"​

Many, however, still won’t admit it was a mistake for Western democracies to follow China’s strategy. Why did they believe it was a good idea? A charitable explanation is that China’s Communist Party bamboozled Western public-health officials by projecting competence and control. The National Institutes of Health sent deputy director Clifford Lane to China in February 2020 on a World Health Organization mission to assess the situation on the ground. “The Chinese were managing this in a very structured, organized way,” he explained in an April 2020 NIH newsletter. “Dr. Lane was very impressed about how, from a clinical public health standpoint, the Chinese were handling the isolation, the contact tracing, the building of facilities to take care of people, and that’s what I believed he meant when he said [they] were managing this in a very structured, organized way,” Anthony Fauci stated during a deposition last month.

Yet one merely needed to pick up a newspaper or scroll the web to learn otherwise. “Lisa Wang was fighting a high fever when she was turned away from an overflowing hospital in Wuhan,” CNN reported on Feb. 23, 2020. “A chest scan showed her lungs were infected, but she couldn’t get treated for the novel coronavirus she likely had because there weren’t enough beds at the Wuhan Third Hospital, a doctor told her. Instead, she was given medication and instructed to self-quarantine at home.” Later, she was “forced into a makeshift quarantine center at a technology park—putting her at risk of cross-infection with hundreds of other patients warehoused in the bare-bones facility.”


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167779


Proven to be highly effective.


----------



## GregV814

*as just reported on wjla news at 5, DEMOCRATS ADMITTED THEY WERE ALERTED OF THE WUHAN RESEARCH CENTER "LEAK" AND A POSSIBLE THREAT IN 2019.  they saw it as a soft threat, not needing attention or investigation!*


----------



## Hijinx

GregV814 said:


> *as just reported on wjla news at 5, DEMOCRATS ADMITTED THEY WERE ALERTED OF THE WUHAN RESEARCH CENTER "LEAK" AND A POSSIBLE THREAT IN 2019.  they saw it as a soft threat, not needing attention or investigation!*


Those lying bastards.


----------



## GURPS

If You Don’t Want To Catch Covid, Stop Testing For It​

“If you think you just have a cold you have a moral obligation to test yourself for COVID,” journalist Erin Biba tweeted just last week. “Don't just assume. Otherwise you could be ground zero for other people's infections. Obviously not everyone can afford this, in which case at the very least assume you have covid and put on a f*ing mask.”

Notwithstanding the continuing baseless and unscientific assumption among a certain set that a “f*ing mask” will do anything at all to stop or even moderately curb the spread of any respiratory virus, the expectation that one should continually test for Covid every time some mucus runs is more than a little insane.


[clip]


Then there’s the environmental impact, something that hypocritical leftist Covidians conveniently ignored during the height of the pandemic as plastic tests got tossed by the billions and useless plastic face diapers clogged our rivers and oceans, choking and killing wildlife by the metric ton. While this 2021 analysis predictably downplays the environmental impact of producing tons upon tons of plastic waste by focusing on carbon footprint alone, it also acknowledged that Covid test kits are mostly made from non-recyclable plastics.

This research paper, published in September 2022 by the American Chemical Society, considered all phases of testing, from materials extraction to manufacturing to transportation to waste disposal:



> It was estimated that the life cycle of a single COVID-19 nucleic acid diagnostic test in China would lead to the emission of 612.9 g CO2 equiv global warming potential. Waste treatment, as a step of life cycle, worsen the environmental impacts such as global warming potential, eutrophication, and ecotoxicity. Meanwhile, diesel-driven transportation was considered as the major contributor to particulate air. Even though COVID-19 diagnostics are of the greatest importance to end the pandemic, their environmental impacts should not be ignored.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> If You Don’t Want To Catch Covid, Stop Testing For It​
> 
> “If you think you just have a cold you have a moral obligation to test yourself for COVID,” journalist Erin Biba tweeted just last week. “Don't just assume. Otherwise you could be ground zero for other people's infections. Obviously not everyone can afford this, in which case at the very least assume you have covid and put on a f*ing mask.”
> 
> Notwithstanding the continuing baseless and unscientific assumption among a certain set that a “f*ing mask” will do anything at all to stop or even moderately curb the spread of any respiratory virus, the expectation that one should continually test for Covid every time some mucus runs is more than a little insane.
> 
> 
> [clip]
> 
> 
> Then there’s the environmental impact, something that hypocritical leftist Covidians conveniently ignored during the height of the pandemic as plastic tests got tossed by the billions and useless plastic face diapers clogged our rivers and oceans, choking and killing wildlife by the metric ton. While this 2021 analysis predictably downplays the environmental impact of producing tons upon tons of plastic waste by focusing on carbon footprint alone, it also acknowledged that Covid test kits are mostly made from non-recyclable plastics.
> 
> This research paper, published in September 2022 by the American Chemical Society, considered all phases of testing, from materials extraction to manufacturing to transportation to waste disposal:



Or for some people, keep testing yourself until you get a positive.


----------



## GURPS

Notably, Wen also discusses the effectiveness of natural immunity vs. vaccination, and you’ll be shocked to learn that there might actually be something to that whole natural immunity thing after all:



> It’s crucial to discuss immunity from infection, because abundant research shows natural immunity conveys excellent protection against covid. One Centers for Disease Control and Prevention study found that vaccinated people who never had covid were at least three times as likely to be infected as unvaccinated people with prior infection. And a Lancet study found that those who were vaccinated but never had covid were four times as likely to have severe illness resulting in hospitalization or death compared to the unvaccinated who recovered from it.





> Protection from natural immunity also wanes at a slower rate than from vaccination. A recent large Israeli study published in the New England Journal of Medicine compared two groups of people: one that had been vaccinated and never had covid before, and another that never received vaccines but had recently recovered from covid. The results are striking: Two months after their shots, members of the first group had twice the number of infections as the second. And after six months, the first group’s infection rate was nearly three times higher than the second’s.





> An updated booster dose could temporarily increase effectiveness, but the Pentagon doesn’t require it. The existing mandate is for the first two doses, which most service members probably received a year and a half ago. If that’s all those individuals received, they are almost certainly _less_ protected from covid than people who have had the virus.




Isn’t that interesting? Why didn’t anyone think of it sooner?










						Dr. Leana Wen drops a bombshell about natural immunity vs. the COVID vaccine
					

Welcome to the party, pal.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

So if you test positive for covid don't you still just do the same things you do if you have the flu .?

What I'm saying is, why bother with a test.


----------



## rio

herb749 said:


> So if you test positive for covid don't you still just do the same things you do if you have the flu .?
> 
> What I'm saying is, why bother with a test.


Because it's not as scary and dramatic if you "only" have the flu, a cold, or a heart attack.

Sheesh,  this isn't rocket science


----------



## GURPS

“Unexpected”: MRNA Vaccines Increase Risk of Contracting COVID-19; Each Booster Shot Raises Risk Even More in Study of 51,000 Cleveland Clinic Workers​

A stunning pre-print study by the Cleveland Clinic published Monday at medRxiv shows that MRNA vaccines raise the risk of contracting COVID-19 and that each MRNA vaccine booster increases the risk of contracting COVID-19, while those who have not received any MRNA vaccine have the lowest risk of contracting COVID-19. While the increased risk was relatively minimal, the result is the opposite of how the vaccines have been sold and mandated by government authorities. The highest risk was for those who received more than three vaccines.

The study was reported by the Cleveland Clinic’s Nabin K. Shrestha, Patrick C. Burke, Amy S. Nowacki, James F. Simon and Amanda Hagen, Steven M. Gordon.

*Quote from the study: “The association of increased risk of COVID-19 with higher numbers of prior vaccine doses in our study, was unexpected.”*


----------



## herb749

What I've read on other forums are comments from people talking about having covid. But many of the people are vaccinated and double/triple boosted. So why are they still saying get the shot if they still got covid .? People have been brainwashed into believing this.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> People have been brainwashed into believing this.




Covid Panic Porn ... but The JAB'd are the ones getting sick and dying .. the majority since August or Sept


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> “Unexpected”: MRNA Vaccines Increase Risk of Contracting COVID-19; Each Booster Shot Raises Risk Even More in Study of 51,000 Cleveland Clinic Workers​
> 
> A stunning pre-print study by the Cleveland Clinic published Monday at medRxiv shows that MRNA vaccines raise the risk of contracting COVID-19 and that each MRNA vaccine booster increases the risk of contracting COVID-19, while those who have not received any MRNA vaccine have the lowest risk of contracting COVID-19. While the increased risk was relatively minimal, the result is the opposite of how the vaccines have been sold and mandated by government authorities. The highest risk was for those who received more than three vaccines.
> 
> The study was reported by the Cleveland Clinic’s Nabin K. Shrestha, Patrick C. Burke, Amy S. Nowacki, James F. Simon and Amanda Hagen, Steven M. Gordon.
> 
> *Quote from the study: “The association of increased risk of COVID-19 with higher numbers of prior vaccine doses in our study, was unexpected.”*


Many of us saw this correlation a year or more ago.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> Many of us saw this correlation a year or more ago.




Yeah, basic common sense ..... which politicians lack, because SOMETHING / ANYTHING Has To be Done, we cannot been thought of as just ' letting people die '


----------



## GURPS

Washington Post report blasted for stating 'the obvious' about benefits of exercise on COVID 2 years later​

The study, which was published in the American Journal of Preventative Medicine, examined the impact of physical inactivity on COVID-19 outcomes. 

The findings, Reynolds wrote, "add to mounting evidence that any amount of exercise helps lower the ferocity of coronavirus infections."

The Washington Post column did not sit well with critics on Twitter, who blasted the outlet for taking several years to confirm what most of the public had known since the pandemic's onset. Others pointed to the column as vindication for gym owners who defied lockdowns to keep their businesses open at the height of the outbreak.


----------



## spr1975wshs

^Maybe that's the trouble with Liberals, unsound minds in unsound bodies.


----------

